# Votec V.FR 2010



## ChrisPi (18. März 2010)

Heute war es soweit,exakt 6 Wochen nach der Bestellung und pünktlich zum Saisonbeginn wurde mein konfiguriertes V.FR geliefert  
Alles war bestens verpackt und kam ohne jeglichen Kratzer an! Auch die versprochene Lieferzeit wurde eingehalten.
Nach montieren des Lenkers u. der Laufräder war das Bike praktsich fahrfertig,alles schön vormontiert,Schaltung perfekt eingestellt,nix zu beanstanden.
Der Rahmen macht einen extrem hochwertigen Eindruck mit wunderschönen Schweißnähten,saubere Lackierung und massiven Frästeilen. Meine Sonderwünsche wie Vorbaulänge,Farbe,Zuglänge und sämtliche Teile die über den Konfigurator ausgewählt wurden sind alle  genau wie von mir gewünscht geliefert 
Die Jungfernfahrt werde ich morgen machen.Nach dem heutigen rumrollen fühlte ich mich aber sofort sehr wohl,der Rahmen (Größe M) fühlt sich kompakt u. handlich an,macht einen sehr stabilen,robusten Eindruck.Wirkt alles sehr harmonisch u. stimmig,ich hoffe das bestätigt sich morgen auf dem Trail 
Hier nun ein paar Fotos:





























2 kleine Detailänderungen hab ich noch gemacht:breiter Race Face Atlas Lenker und leichter Selle Italia SLR Sattel.Evtl. kommt noch eine Titanfeder in den Vivid,muß ich aber erstmal auf Herz und Nieren testen das Teil





Gruß Chris


----------



## Reese23 (18. März 2010)

Sehr schöner Bericht und noch schöneres Bike... Glückwunsch, hoffe du hast viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (18. März 2010)

Sehr jut .


----------



## ikky (18. März 2010)

Glückwunsch zum geilen Bike!


----------



## benn9411 (18. März 2010)

woaahhhhhh hammergeil, wieviel hats gekostet wenn man fragen darf??  wie siehts bei dem rahmen mit dc eig aus, geht das ohne probs auch vom hersteller aus oder ist das ein no go

greez ben


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. März 2010)

Schon gesehen, dass das FR auch mit einer Boxxer verkauft wird???


----------



## benn9411 (18. März 2010)

bis vor ner halben minute nicht


----------



## Newmi (18. März 2010)

Sodele, hier ist meine Fuhre!!
Der erste kleine Ausritt macht schon Lust auf mehr! Einfach Traumhaft zu fahren das Teil!! Am Wochenende wird's mal auf Herz und Nieren getestet!!
Morgen mal noch Schlagschutzfolie holen, und das Unterrohr etwas abkleben! Sicher ist sicher!!
Und die Hammerschmidt ist einfach Hammer!! Macht zwar lustige Geräusche, aber das juckt nicht die Bohne!!
Was mich allerdings stört, ist das kein Kettenstrebenschutz dabei ist!!


----------



## ChrisPi (18. März 2010)

Schöne Farbkombi hast du dir da ausgewählt,passt perfekt zu den Felgen 
Die HS hat mich auch gleich begeistert,schaltet extremst schnell u. eine Klingel brauchts auch nicht mehr bei dem Freilauf 
Folie werd ich mir morgen auch noch besorgen u. die Scheuerstellen abkleben.
Bist du auch bergauf gefahren bzw. Trailfahrt mit rauf/runter?


----------



## Newmi (18. März 2010)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das die Farbkombo so gut rüberkommt! 

Ich bin nur 2 oder 3 Mal ein etwas steileres Stück hochgefahren, aber ging eigentlich ganz gut!!  Was mir auch auffiel, ist das das Bike sehr kippelig ist!! Nur leicht am Lenker ziehen, und schon meint man, man kippt um!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. März 2010)

Also, mir gefällt die Weiss/Schwarz/Gelbkombi sehr gut. Endlich mal ein Rad, zu dem das Gelb der Deemax passt .

Zur Kippeligkeit: Manche nennen das auch "Wendigkeit" .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (18. März 2010)

Ja OK, "Wendigkeit" klingt logisch!! 

Bin erst seit knapp 2 Jahren am Biken, und das ist erst das 2. Bike in meiner Karriere und noch nicht so versiert, was verschiendene Sachen angeht!!  
Aber ich arbeite daran!!


----------



## paradisoinferno (18. März 2010)

Welche Bremsscheiben sind hier montiert?


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. März 2010)

Das sind die Shimano SM-RT 76.


----------



## ChrisPi (18. März 2010)

Ja stimmt,sind serienmäßig bei der Saint montiert.
@Newmi: war bei dir auch keine "Anleitung" für die Saint dabei? Da find ich nämlich nix.Für Gabel u. Dämpfer ist jeweils die Montageanleitung dabei,direkt Betriebsanleitung gibts scheinbar nur noch online oder wie? Naja werd ich bei der Saint auch mal online kucken...


----------



## Newmi (18. März 2010)

Da muß ich morgen mal schauen!!
Hab den Papierkram eher links liegen lassen, vorerst!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (18. März 2010)

Hat jemand das Bike schon gewogen?
Wäre interessant ob die Daten von Votec stimmen.

@ Newmi welchen Sattel hast du oben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (18. März 2010)

Ich wollte es noch wiegen, aber total vergessen! Werd ich Morgen mal machen!!
Der Sattel ist der Selle Italia NT1!!


----------



## pixelquantec (19. März 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> ...........Morgen mal noch Schlagschutzfolie holen, und das Unterrohr etwas abkleben! Sicher ist sicher!!
> ......


 
Schau mal in nen Motorradladen ( polo , louise...) vorbei. Die haben richtig dicke und glasklare Folie für wenig Geld. Die kleben die z.B. an ihren Tank, damit der Reisverschluß der Lederkombi selbigen nicht zerkratzt.

Ansonsten: Sehr geiles Bike haste Dir da geleistet.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

Jo, bei Hein Gericke gibts solche 30x40cm großen Folien für 5.


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. März 2010)

Von der Optik her ein absoluter Traum das Gelb-Schwarz-Weiße. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit


----------



## mig-29 (19. März 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Heute war es soweit,exakt 6 Wochen nach der Bestellung und pünktlich zum Saisonbeginn wurde mein konfiguriertes V.FR geliefert
> 
> 
> Sehr geiles Bike! Will mir ein V.SX bestellen, wie kannst du Sonderwünsche wie Vorbaulänge usw. angeben? Wird das nach Bestellung geklärt?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/597458


----------



## mig-29 (19. März 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Heute war es soweit,exakt 6 Wochen nach der Bestellung und pünktlich zum Saisonbeginn wurde mein konfiguriertes V.FR geliefert


 
Sehr geiles Bike! Will mir ein V.SX bestellen, wie kannst du Sonderwünsche wie Vorbaulänge usw. angeben? Wird das nach Bestellung geklärt?


----------



## Helium (19. März 2010)

@ChrisPi

Geiles Bike und super Zusammenstellung, wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## Bloodhound5 (19. März 2010)

oh oh, das sieht mein V.FR ja richtig alt aus dagegen, sehr scharfes Teil


----------



## ChrisPi (19. März 2010)

mig-29 schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Bike! Will mir ein V.SX bestellen, wie kannst du Sonderwünsche wie Vorbaulänge usw. angeben? Wird das nach Bestellung geklärt?



Du kannst bei der Bestellung am Schluß in einem extra Feld deine Wünsche reinschreiben.Ich würd aber das ganze (zumindest vorher) telefonisch klären,ist persönlicher und gibt dann keine Mißverständnisse.

@Helium
Merci,vielleicht klappts ja heuer mal auf a Runde Hirschenstein mit Biketausch!


----------



## Helium (19. März 2010)

Würd mich freuen wenn das mal klappt, am besten mitn Rainer zusammen! 
Mein Bruder hat ein V-SX auch das geht wirklich super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (19. März 2010)

Also, hab es mal nachgewogen, aber ob ich der Waage traune kann, weiß ich nicht!!
Aber so wie es aussieht passt das Gewicht!!
Rausgekommen sind 17,9 Kg mit den Wellgo MG1 Pedalen, die 0,36 Kg haben!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

Wenn das stimmt, ist es ein ziemlich gutes Gewicht .


----------



## ChrisPi (19. März 2010)

War heute mein V.FR einreiten,hier mal ein kleiner Bericht:
Als erstes war ich mal erstaunt wie extrem leise so ein neues Bike immer ist,da klappert und scheppert einfach garnix,richtig ungewohnt...
Dann gings bergauf und dabei erlebte ich die größte Überraschung: der Hinterbau ist VOLLKOMMEN wippfrei   völlig ohne Plattformdämpfer o.ä. Ich geb mir zwar Mühe aber hab sicher nicht den perfekten runden Tritt und an meinem SX Trail konnte ich immer ein leichtes wippen beobachten,ließ sich erst mit ProPedal größtenteils beseitigen.Das hätte ich vom VFR garnicht unbedingt erwartet und hat mich sehr positiv überrascht.Bei kleinen Wurzeln u. Steinen spricht er aber sofort sauber an,so solls sein! Hab den Blick garnicht mehr vom Dämpfer losbekommen,hab ich bisher immer nur am Whiplash von meinem Kumpel bewunder können...
Bergab war der Hinterbau dann ziemlich unauffällig,schluckte sauber alles weg u. hatte nie das Gefühl das er irgendwie an seine Grenzen kommt.Allerdings sind auf dem Trail auch nur wenige ruppige,schnellere Stücke,der Rest eher flowig zu fahren.Auf meiner Hausstrecke liegt leider noch zuviel Schnee...
Die Hammerschmidt hat mich immer wieder überrascht wie schnell der Gang drin ist,schon ein geiles Teil!
An den breiten RF Atlas Lenker (785mm) hab ich mich auch sofort gewöhnt.Man hat eine deutliche bessere Kontrolle auf technischen Trails und auch beim Hinterradversetzen kam ich weiter rum als sonst.Ich drück mich immer vom Kurveninneren Griff weg beim umsetzen und da hat man durch die Breite natürlich mehr Hebelwirkung.Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!
Die Saint Bremse ist wie erwartet brachial,hat Power ohne Ende  Hatte 2x leichte verbremser vorne aber trotzdem find ich die Dosierbarkeit einwandfrei.
Die Totem Coil fühlt sich in Verbindung mit dem 1.5 Steuerrohr extrem steif an.Vom Ansprechverhalten kommt sie noch nicht an meine MZ 66 Eta ran,aber ist auch noch nicht richtig eingefahren
Zum Bike schultern ist das Schmiedeteil im Unterrohr super geeignet,da verteilt sich das Gewicht relativ breit auf der Schulter.
Im Vergleich zu meinem SX Trail lässt sich die Front etwas schwerer hochziehen.Müsste daran liegen das der VRO Vorbau beim SX etwas höher war.Werde aber die tiefe Front so lassen,gibt viel Kontrolle und Druck u. lieber etwas mehr ziehen wenns sein muß bzw. mal noch einen kürzeren Vorbau testen

Hatte erst Rahmengröße S bestellt und bin dann auf Grund von Reach u. Stack Vergleichen auf das M umgeschwenkt.Darüber bin ich froh denn das Bike fühlt sich keinesfalls zu lang oder träge an,ist sehr handlich und kompakt.Stehe sehr ähnlich drauf wie auf meinem SX Tail,ebenfalls in M
Vom ersten Eindruck bin ich jedenfalls schwer begeistert u. freu mich jetzt so richtig auf eine geile Saison 
Mein Respekt an Votec und den Konstrukteur Stefan Stark,tolle Leistung gebracht,das Bike rockt  
Gruß Chris


----------



## _mike_ (20. März 2010)

Schau doch einfach mal auf die Votec website, da steht alles was du wissen willst.


----------



## sonar (20. März 2010)

@ChrisPi

Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät - mir gefällt´s.

sonar


----------



## Michrat (20. März 2010)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> oh oh, das sieht mein V.FR ja richtig alt aus dagegen, sehr scharfes Teil



nanana, ich habe auch ein "altes" V.FR. und das nimmt es gern mit der Optik des neuen 2010ner auf. Ich finde das 2010ner aber auch echt cool so ist das nicht!

Laut Freeride-Test ist mein Hinterbau (V.FR. 2009) aber feinfühliger und der gesamte Eindruck war auch positiver. Kann auch am RockShox Dämpfer liegen  Wir erinnern uns, (mit etwas mehr "Entwicklung wird´s ein würdiger Nachfolger).  Der Rest ist natürlich, Geschmacksache das ist schon klar. Mit 17,8Kg muss ich auch das leichtere Gewicht des 2010ner nicht scheuen, soviel wiegt das nämlich auch. Nooby Nick hat ihrs am 18.03. bekommen, übriegens in der Rot-Schwarz-Variante wie oben gezeigt und das nach 3 Wochen wartezeit!  und das wiegt auch 17,8Kg 

Ist aber schon  ein geiles Bike das 2010ner schon wegen der Hammerschmidt 

Um mein V.FR. so leicht zu bekommen obwohl es ne 203mm Gabel und die schwehren Laufräder hat habe ich ne Menge Titan und Karbon verbaut....













http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/27741


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. März 2010)

@chrispi 

Wie groß bist du und Schrittlänge ?


----------



## ChrisPi (20. März 2010)

@sushi
Bin 1,76m u. SL ca. 84cm. 
Zum besseren Vergleich: der Reach-Wert beim VFR in Größe M ist 401 und Stack 604

@Michrat: Schönes Bike,super aufgebaut u. nicht an jeder Ecke zu sehen...
Hat mich vor 3 Jahren auch schon sehr gejuckt das V.FR,aber da hat mich das hohe Rahmengewicht etwas gestört.Wieviel Gewicht sparst du mit der Titanfeder?

Gruß Chris


----------



## _mike_ (21. März 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> Was mir auch auffiel, ist das das Bike sehr kippelig ist!! Nur leicht am Lenker ziehen, und schon meint man, man kippt um!!



Welche Körpergröße/Schrittlänge hast du, und welche Rahmengröße hast du gewählt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nooby Nick (21. März 2010)

Ich kann CrisPi und Michrat da nur zustimmen, beide Modelle sind ein Traum.

Aber der absolute Traum ist selbsverständlich meins 

Drei Wochen nach Order war es im Stall.


----------



## Michrat (21. März 2010)

Danke für das Lob @ CrisPi 

Also nur die Titamfeder ist 20% leichter als die Stahlfeder.

Es ist aber auch noch eine Titanfeder in der Gabel und die Pedalachsen sind ebenfalls aus Titan und auch die Kassette hat Titananteile. (XTR).

Insgesamt konnte ich 1,3Kg abspecken in der Version wie auf meinem Foto.

Wiegt jetzt 17,8Kg

Dabei sind aber immer noch 2,5er Toubless drauf und der DeeMax Laufradsatz.

Ich habe noch die Totem Solo Air und nen DT Swiss 1750 EX Laufradsatz mit 2,4 Rubber Quenn als Tourenversion. Dann geht noch mal ordentlich Gewicht runter. Müsste dann rein rechnerisch auf 17,2Kg kommen. 

Karbon Sattel, Karbonlenker, also bevor ich das nochmal alles mache, kaufe ich mir das 2010ner Modell. 

Aber wie du schon sagst CrisPi, steht nicht an jeder Ecke 

Eine klasse und richtig geile Saison wünsche ich allen Votec Piloten.... 

@ mike:


> Welche Körpergröße/Schrittlänge hast du, und welche Rahmengröße hast du gewählt?



Das ist bei Votec seinem V.FR. jetzt etwas anders, da ist deine Größe zweitrangig!
Votec weißt aber auch darauf hin. Es geht bei der Rahmenwahl jetzt viel mehr um den Einsatzzweck.

Drei Rahmen stehen zur Auswahl:

*Verspielter Slopstyler* zum tricksen, kurzer Radstand, hohes Tretlager.

*Downhiller*, langer Radstand, niedriegeres Tretlager, tieferer Schwerpunkt.

*Freeride-Tourer*, dieser Rahmen hat eine besonders langes Sitzrohr damit man auch uphill gut bewälltigen kann.

Ihr merkt also, die Größe oder Schrittlänge ist  nicht soooooo ausschlag gebend, eher der Einsatzzweck.


----------



## ChrisPi (21. März 2010)

@Nooby Nick
Ja tatsächlich,deins ist natürlich das allerschönste 
Ist das Rahmengröße S?
War heute wieder erstaunt wie gut das Bike auf richtig steilen Stücken klettert,hat wahrscheinlich mit der tiefen Front zu tun


----------



## ChrisPi (21. März 2010)

@Michrat
Die Überlegung hatte ich auch schon,den EX1750 zu nehmen (bei Votec ja Serie u. somit saugünstig) und dazu noch Deetracks o.ä. rein fürn Bikepark.Aber aus Erfahrung weiß ich das ich ungern rumwechsle u. mich dann evtl. doch wieder mit Platten etc. rumärgere
In dein Bike hast du ja einiges reingehängt,aber auf jeden Fall sinnvoll abgespeckt.Leichte Reifen,Bremsen,Felgen etc. sparen zwar viel Gewicht aber ist meist Unsinn weil die Kompromisse zu groß werden.Was nutzen 200mm Federweg wenn die Reifen keinen DH aushalten...


----------



## Sersch (21. März 2010)

manoman was sind die bikes alle so lecker


----------



## Michrat (21. März 2010)

Jepp, voll und ganz deiner Meinung, so wie ich es jetzt habe, ist es  noch voll belastbar, jedes weitere Gramm geht auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit und oder der Performance 

Ich komme aber aus dem hohen Norden und da ist DT Swiss und Rubber Queen sowie Totem Solo Air auch vollkommen genug...

Nooby Nick hat den ganz kleinen Rahmen, ich kann den mit 180cm Größe aber auch sehr gut fahren stelle ich fest.

KindShock Teleskopstütze sei Dank

Naja und Nobby Nick, Regina bekommt die DT Swiss nicht kaputt, die wiegt ja auch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (21. März 2010)

Michrat schrieb:


> @ mike:
> 
> 
> Das ist bei Votec seinem V.FR. jetzt etwas anders, da ist deine Größe zweitrangig!
> ...



Danke, das weiß ich ja alles und habe darum auch S bestellt bei 173cm/81cm, weil ich meist auf technisch schwerem Terrain und im Park unterwegs bin und eher die schwere als die schnelle Strecke wähle.

Hab halt nur Angst das es viel zu kurz wird, denn nach den Reach werten die hir rumgereicht werden wird das V.FR 5cm kürzer als mein Ransom in M. Das sagt zwar alles nix aus und muss sicherlich "erfahren" werden, aber trotzdem will man halt wissen was die anderen bei Ihrer Größe gewählt haben um einen Anhaltspunkt zuhaben. Und nur weil ich auch mal hochfahre L zu nehmen halte ich für Schwachsinn....

@ Nooby Nick: welche Größe/Schrittlänge hast du nun denn?


----------



## ChrisPi (21. März 2010)

@mike
Mach dir da keinen Kopf,ich bin zwar das S nicht gefahren aber kann jetzt das M beurteilen und von daher denke ich das ein S-Rahmen nochmals etwas kompakter ist was für technische,enge Trails nur von Vorteil ist.Ich werd jetzt mal probehalber statt dem 60er Vorbau einen kurzen 40er ranschrauben um zu sehen ob das Bike dann schon nervös wird,bzw. wie sich die Front damit hochziehen lässt.Da kann man ohne Probleme mit dem Vorbau ein paar cm ausgleichen.Ich könnt mir durchaus vorstellen auch mit dem S-Rahmen klar zu kommen,die 2cm weniger Reach dürften kein Problem sein u. machen das Bike nochmals handlicher
Die Eingliederung der Rahmengrößen von Votec in den entsprechenden Einsatzbereich ist absolut richtig was den DH/Freeride Bereich betrifft.Das verunsichert jetzt zwar einige (war bei mir ja nicht anders) aber trifft das ganze recht gut.Außerdem ist der Unterschied von Freeride zu DH nicht die Welt,das betrifft Kleinigkeiten und sind oftmals auch Geschmackssache die mit Vorbau,Lenker,Rise etc. ganz persönlich angepasst werden können


----------



## Femur (22. März 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

das hört sich ja alles super an. Ich bin total gespannt, da meins morgen oder übermorgen ankommen soll.  Die Bikes sehen ja richtig genial aus. Ich bin total begeistert. Das schwarz, gelb, weiße gefällt mir sehr gut. Mal schauen, ich habe meins in Weiß, grün geordert mit den silbernen deemax. Oh man noch zweimal schlafen....oder doch nur einmal??? ich geh nochmal zum Fenster und schaue ob der Postmann kommt....

Gruß


----------



## Thomas_v2 (22. März 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Kettenstrebenlänge. 
Beim V.FR ist diese mit 440 mm angegeben. Wenn man das mit anderen Freeridern vergleicht ist das relativ lang, da diese alle so bei 420..430 mm liegen.
Ich kann leider nicht einschätzen wie viel der 1 cm ausmacht (es gibt ja Leute denen kanns nicht kurz genug sein). Ich habs aber auch gerne wenn es sich vorner einfach lupfen lässt 
Es gibt ja bestimmt welche die das schonmal vergleichsweise gefahren sind, vielleicht mal ein kleinen Kommentar dazu?


----------



## ChrisPi (22. März 2010)

Kettenstrebe  kann ich mit meinem SX Trail vergleichen,das hat mit 425 schon extrem kurze Streben.Unterschied fällt mir da bis jetzt nix großartiges auf.Das VFR lässt sich zwar mit etwas mehr Kraftaufwand vorne hochlupfen aber ich hab jetzt auch die Front sehr tief u. einen Lenker mit nur 12mm Rise.Müsste das SX mit der gleichen Front fahren um das genau beurteilen zu können.Aber ein großer Unterschied ist da sicher nicht,da sind die 1,5cm Unterschied wohl zu wenig


----------



## Femur (23. März 2010)

Juhuuuuuuuu!!!!! meins ist auch heute gekommen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. März 2010)

Glückwunsch Femur,

sehr geiles Gefährt


----------



## Funghi (23. März 2010)

woah, nettes Teil!! Dann dürfen wir es ja bald in action sehen


----------



## ChrisPi (23. März 2010)

Schönes Teil! Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit.
Kontrollier am besten gleich mal ob bei der Totem das Schmieröl (SpeedLube) drin ist.Hab heute mal aufgeschraubt,vom linken Holm kamen ca. 5ml raus u. vom rechten Holm 5 Tropfen.... typisch RockShox,hab das schon öfter gehört.Es gehören pro Holm 20ml rein.Ich hab jetzt 5er Motoröl genommen da das angeblich besser schmieren soll u.länger haftet,wird von vielen hier im Forum empfohlen.Werd morgen auch noch nachsehen wies beim Gabelöl aussieht
Gruß Chris


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. März 2010)

Och, das ist nicht nur bei RS so. Fox hat bei meiner Gabel auch nur ein paar Tröpchen Öl zur Schmierung reingekippt. Die Menge lag weeeiiiit unter den 25ml, die im Handbuch empfohlen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (23. März 2010)

Mein V.FR ist heute auch angekommen, aber leider kann ich nicht jubeln - ganz im Gegenteil 

- Schaltauge fehlt obwohl mit auf der Rechnung
- Karton kaputt, Maxle hinten zerkratzt weil nicht abgeklebt
- am Vorbau geht der Lack ab im Bereich der Ahead Kappe
- Kratzer an der Schwinge und am Lenker
- Sattel war locker, daher Kratzer auf den Streben
- Sattelstütze schon zerkratzt, ging erst gar nicht in den Rahmen, nach Einsatz von Schleifpapier passts nun aber die Stütze ist im A***

Hab mal Pics an Votec geschickt und bin gespannt was rauskommt.

Fahren tuts sichs aber geil, und zu kurz ist es in keinem Fall *puh* Ich empfinde es sehr laufrug und möchst auf keinen Fall länger, und (Nose)weelie und Manual gingen auf Anhieb.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (23. März 2010)

Klingt net gut.
Hast paar Fotos?
Hat bei den anderen eig. alles gepasst mit Karton, Kratzer etc.?


----------



## _mike_ (23. März 2010)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Klingt net gut. Hast paar Fotos?



Klar, aber ausser Kratzer an verschiedenen Stellen ist da bix für euch zu sehen drum schenk ich mar das. Ich denk das ist auf Grund von schlampiger Montage, ungenügender Verpackung und Pech beim Versand passiert. Alles kein Beinbruch und ich bin sicher eine Lösung wird sich finden, nur halt schon wieder mal extremst nervig bevors überhaupt losgeht.

Der Rahmen, die anderen Anbauteile bzw. Laufräder sind 1a


----------



## pixelquantec (23. März 2010)

Ich würd sagen, da hat jemand bei DPD einen schlechten Tag gehabt und mit dem Karton Fußball gespielt, oder vom LKW fallen lassen, oder mit dem Gabelstapler angeeckt, oder oder...


----------



## ChrisPi (23. März 2010)

Das Schaltauge lag bei mir im Karton versteckt wo die ganzen Anleitungen drin lagen,evtl. liegt das bei dir auch dort...


----------



## _mike_ (23. März 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, da hat jemand bei DPD einen schlechten Tag gehabt und mit dem Karton Fußball gespielt, oder vom LKW fallen lassen, oder mit dem Gabelstapler angeeckt, oder oder...



Nö, da hat einer bei Votec nicht das Sitzrohr ausgerieben, die Lackplatzer am Vorbau ignoriert, die Schwinge und den Lenker an Stellen zermackt wo sonst keiner drankommt und dann die Steckachse nicht abgepolstert so dass sie sich durch den Karton gearbeitet hat
DPD trifft da keine Schuld IMHO.


----------



## Femur (23. März 2010)

Bei mir guckte die eine Seite der Vorderachsnabe aus dem Karton. Wurde beim Transport natürlich odentlich verschrammelt. Hab bei Votec angerufen und die schicken mir ein neues. Die Sattelstütze habe ich mir auch zerkratzt. Das Sitzrohr ist wohl innen nicht richtig entgratet. nerv


----------



## Newmi (24. März 2010)

Die Sattelstütze hab ich mir auch zerkratzt, da sich noch 2 Späne im Sitzrohr verweilt haben!! Ärgerlich ist es, aber mit der Zeit wäre es sowieso passiert!!
Ich mußte nach der ersten Tour den Steuersatz nachstellen, aber das kann durchaus normal sein, oder??

Das Schaltauge lag bei mir auch bei den Anleitungen drin! Ich wußte im ersten Moment gar nicht, was ich mit dem Teil anfangen soll!!


----------



## Femur (24. März 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass das mit dem Steuersatz normal ist. Setzt sich ja alles nochmal und muss eventuell nachjustiert werden.

Mein Schaltauge war am Rahmen montiert, oder gibt es ein zweites dazu als Ersatz welches dann lose im Karton umschwirrt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Femur (24. März 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Schönes Teil! Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit.
> Kontrollier am besten gleich mal ob bei der Totem das Schmieröl (SpeedLube) drin ist.Hab heute mal aufgeschraubt,vom linken Holm kamen ca. 5ml raus u. vom rechten Holm 5 Tropfen.... typisch RockShox,hab das schon öfter gehört.Es gehören pro Holm 20ml rein.Ich hab jetzt 5er Motoröl genommen da das angeblich besser schmieren soll u.länger haftet,wird von vielen hier im Forum empfohlen.Werd morgen auch noch nachsehen wies beim Gabelöl aussieht
> Gruß Chris



Kannst Du mir verraten wo ich da gucken kann???


----------



## ChrisPi (24. März 2010)

Die Anleitung zum Speedlube wechseln findest du hier: http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/AVI.SPDLUBE.INSTRT.ENG.R6.pdf
Der Ölwechsel für die Totem ist hier: http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rocks...rs/TM_MY10.pdf
Du kannst dir hier  auch die Anleitung bzw. Service zum Vivid ansehen.Auf der linken Seite gibts auch entsprechende Videos.
Würde dir auf alle Fälle empfehlen mal das Speedlube zu kontrollieren,ist ruckzuck passiert u. genauso den Ölstand checken.
Das Sattelrohr hab ich mir übrigens auch sofort nachgerieben,die Stütze ging zwar rein aber relativ straff.Hab aber nach den ersten beiden Ausfahrten auch schon Kratzer drin,lässt sich sowieso nicht vermeiden...


----------



## Newmi (24. März 2010)

Femur schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Mein Schaltauge war am Rahmen montiert, oder gibt es ein zweites dazu als Ersatz welches dann lose im Karton umschwirrt???



Wenn Du keines extra Mitbestellt hast, wird auch keines im Karton rumschwirren!!


----------



## Femur (24. März 2010)

@ Chrispi

super und vielen Dank. Das sieht ja wirklich nicht so schwierig aus.  Werd ich mal die Tage machen.

@Newmi

nö das hab ich wohl nicht und höre jetzt auch auf zu suchen))


----------



## pornoPhil (24. März 2010)

was soll ich auch sagen ... super teil 	  
keine mängel keine kratzer ( naja außer sattelrohr problem )
fährt schnell dropt smoothhhhhhhh bin stolz auf meine kaufentscheidung....

ps. heute schon ersten Förster/Jäger kontakt gehabt

edit....bilder im profil


----------



## Seppoo (27. März 2010)

grüßt euch,

hattet ihr sie schon mal auf der Waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (27. März 2010)

Seppoo schrieb:


> grüßt euch,
> 
> hattet ihr sie schon mal auf der Waage?



3 Seiten sind schon unübersichtlich,was ??  
Eine Seite vorher hab ich erwähnt, das meins ca.17,9 Kg hat!!


----------



## ChrisPi (28. März 2010)

Meins wiegt ohne Pedale 17kg.Hinten u. vorne Stahlfeder,DH-Felgen und DH-Bremsen,Hammerschmidt,also ohne Kompromisse 
Wollt zwar gerne mit Pedale unter 17kg kommen,aber ist nur mit Luftdämpfer o. Enduroreifen möglich.Bin aber bisher absolut begeistert wie gut das VFR bergauf klettert,vor allem jetzt mit kleinem 22er Ritzel auf der Hammerschmidt  Von daher spielt das Gewicht für mich nicht die größte Rolle.Vom Schwerpunkt ist das Bike schön tief u. zentral


----------



## Reese23 (28. März 2010)

Hast du das 22er von Votec bekommen oder wo anders bestellt?


----------



## ChrisPi (28. März 2010)

Hab bei Votec angerufen u. der Service war wieder mal top,am Tag drauf lags im Postkasten! Mir wurde zwar gesagt,Standard ist beim VFR das 24er aber er schaut mal ob noch was da wäre....
Nun stört mich nur noch das die Totem den Federweg nicht ganz nutzt,fehlen ca. 1.5-2cm.Die Standardfeder (blau,von 70-82kg) scheint sehr hart ausgelegt zu sein da ich mit Ausrüstung gut 80kg auf die Waage bringe.Werd noch ein paar mal fahren bis sie einigermaßen eingelaufen ist u. dann evtl. auf die weichere Feder wechseln
Wie schauts bei den anderen mit Totem aus,wird der Federweg komplett genutzt bei wieviel Gewicht?
Gruß Chris


----------



## Reese23 (28. März 2010)

Ich fahr ein neues V.Sx und auf der Hammerschmidt war auch ein 24er. Wie ich finde ist das am V.SX mehr als fehl am Platz.


----------



## Femur (28. März 2010)

Ich war gestern im Deister unterwegs. Hatte auch das Gefühl, dass die Totem recht straff war. Hat sich aber im Laufe der Tour verbessert. Bei einem Kampfgewicht von ca. 90kg ist der Hinterbau sehr weich, im Vergleich zur Gabel. Hab mir schon eine 550er Feder für hinten bestellt, da schon bei kleinen Hopsern, der komplette Federweg hinten genutzt wurde und vorne, gerademal 2/3.


----------



## Newmi (28. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hast du das 22er von Votec bekommen oder wo anders bestellt?



Also bei mir war das 22er im Lieferumfang dabei!!


----------



## Femur (28. März 2010)

bei mir auch!


----------



## ChrisPi (30. März 2010)

Hab heute die Totem mal zerlegt um die Staubabstreifer zu schmieren.War natürlich kein Gramm Fett dran... hab etwas Judy Butter rein u. schon ist das Ansprechverhalten deutlich geschmeidiger u. feinfühliger! Also SpeedLube kontrollieren u. Abstreifer schmieren ist sehr zu empfehlen u. die wahrscheinlichkeit das der Großteil der Gabeln fast trocken das RS-Werk verlässt ist scheinbar sehr hoch


----------



## _mike_ (31. März 2010)

Femur schrieb:


> Hab mir schon eine 550er Feder für hinten bestellt, da schon bei kleinen Hopsern, der komplette Federweg hinten genutzt wurde und vorne, gerademal 2/3.



Femur, wie schwer bist du denn in kompletter Montur?
Ich hab da so ca. 80kg am Start, und die 450er Feder ist im Stand schon butterweich....
Gibts da eigentlich eine Tabelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Femur (31. März 2010)

Ich wiege 86kg und mit Klamotten und Trinkblase so ca. 90kg. Ich schwanke immer noch ob ich eine 500er oder doch 550er nehmen soll. Da habe ich es berechnet. 
http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm
bissel runter scrolen bis *FEDERRATE                 bei FULLY Hinterbaudämpfern* kommt, Werte eingeben und fertig. Ich denke, dass diese Formel, beim V.FR ganz gut passt.

Bei der Gabel war es bei mir so, dass ich am folge Tag der Deister Ausfahrt, die Gabel nur noch mit großem Kraftaufwand zusammen drücken konnte. Erst als ich von aussen Brunox Deo auf die Staubabstreifer gesprüht habe Flutschte es super. Da wird wohl auch bei mir kein Fett unter den Staubabstreifern sein.  Am liebsten würde ich die Gabel gleich zurück zu RockShox schicken. Service muß, vor der ersten Ausfahrt????

Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. März 2010)

Aufmachen, Öl reinkippen, Brunox und WD40 und sonstiger Müll weglassen und nur Öl draufschmieren, dann bleibt sie dir lange erhalten .


----------



## Globalplayer (31. März 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Mein V.FR ist heute auch angekommen, aber leider kann ich nicht jubeln - ganz im Gegenteil
> 
> - Schaltauge fehlt obwohl mit auf der Rechnung
> - Karton kaputt, Maxle hinten zerkratzt weil nicht abgeklebt
> ...





Und was haben die dazu gesagt?


----------



## _mike_ (1. April 2010)

Globalplayer schrieb:


> Und was haben die dazu gesagt?



Rad ist bereits zurück auf dem Weg zu Votec zur Mängelbeseitigung.


----------



## ChrisPi (1. April 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Rad ist bereits zurück auf dem Weg zu Votec zur Mängelbeseitigung.



Aprilscherz oder?


----------



## Newmi (3. April 2010)

@ ChrisPi
Der Link zum Ölwechsel der Totem funzt nicht, und auf der RS-Seite kann ich irgendwie nix brauchbares finden!! Geht das nur mir so??


----------



## ChrisPi (4. April 2010)

nochmal...
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rockshox/dealers/TM_MY10.pdf

Oben jeweils die Kappen abschrauben,unten jweils mit Inbus leicht aufschrauben,mit Gummihammer etwas draufschlagen und Standrohre rausziehen,also keine Hexerei.Bei mir waren die Abstreifer nicht gefettet u. auch kein Schmieröl unten drin,also öffnen lohnt sich!


----------



## _mike_ (5. April 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Aprilscherz oder?



???? glaubst du ich scherze wenn es um ein neues Bike für fast dreitausend euronen geht?

Das !fabrikneue! Bike hatte über 10 Mängel , die ÎMHO alle durch schlampige Endmontage, mangelhafte Endkontrolle und schlechten Verpackung beim Versand entstanden sind - ist doch wohl klar das ich das hab abholen lassen! 
Schaun mer mal wie der zweite Versuch aussieht....


----------



## pornoPhil (5. April 2010)

@ mike: echt schade wegen deinem Bike... meines war zum Glück fehlerfrei.

hatte heute meinen ersten bikeparkeinsatz in albstadt muss sagen das V.FR hat mich wirklich jede(n) rockgarden,wurzelpassage,steilhang und flat landung  heil runtergebracht (mit manchmal mehr oder weniger fahrtechnik).
hinterbau hat butterweich angesprochen und ist leider auch 1 mal bis zum anschlag gekommen.
hammerschmidt mal wieder unbeschreiblich 
einziges manko war der matschige untergrund morgens der sich am ganzen bike vorallem an/in der schwinge festgesetzt hat (war aber mit wasser und druck im park eher n kleineres problem).
abschließen ist zu sagen ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden mit meinem V.FR und bis jetzt auch noch mit dem service. hoffen wir es bleibt so 

grüße porno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (6. April 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> ???? glaubst du ich scherze wenn es um ein neues Bike für fast dreitausend euronen geht?



Ist ja dein gutes Recht! Ich hatte keinen Kratzer als das Bike geliefert wurde,aber nach ein paar Mal fahren sieht die Sache anders aus... kleiner Lackabplatzer an der Totem,Hammerschmidt u. Kurbel mit Kratzer,Griffe genauso,Sattelstütze "eingeschliffen" mit Dreck u. Schlamm.... lässt sich einfach nicht vermeiden wenn man sich steigern will u. das Bike auch mal wegschmeissen muß.


----------



## _mike_ (6. April 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Ist ja dein gutes Recht! Ich hatte keinen Kratzer als das Bike geliefert wurde, aber nach ein paar Mal fahren sieht die Sache anders aus... kleiner Lackabplatzer an der Totem,Hammerschmidt u. Kurbel mit Kratzer,Griffe genauso,Sattelstütze "eingeschliffen" mit Dreck u. Schlamm.... lässt sich einfach nicht vermeiden wenn man sich steigern will u. das Bike auch mal wegschmeissen muß.



Yo, da bin ich voll bei dir. Wenn ich Kratzer selber reinmache ist das "Verschleiß" und drum hab ich mir auch kein sauteures Bike zum shreddern geholt.....
Aber wenn schon welche drin sind wenn ich das Bike aus der Schachtel hole  das geht halt gar nicht.


----------



## frichte1 (9. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin derzeit auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Derzeit gibt es noch viele Möglichkeiten, aber ganz vorn stehen Morewood Kalula und das V.FR (ziemlich genau ChrisPi's Aufbau). Ich hatte jetzt die Möglichkeit das Kalula probe zu fahren und würde gern auch mal auf dem V.FR probe sitzen. Wo Votec Shops hat weiß ich bereits, aber ich wollte einfach mal fragen, ob es hier Besitzer des V.FR gibt, die im Raum Sachsen, Thüringen, Sachsen-Anhalt oder dem nördlichen Bayern zu hause sind und mir ihr V.FR mal vorführen würden.
Oder hat einer von euch einen Vergleich zwischen Kalula und V.FR???


----------



## Mistvieh (10. April 2010)

Abend allerseits,

hab heut mal die Digi gefunden und mal paar neue Bilder geschossen 

Bin mit dem Teil höchst zufrieden. Da ich es selbst abgeholt hatte, kann ich über Transportschäden nicht klagen und es hatte nicht eine Macke 
Die ersten zwei Ausfahrten gingen eher Tourenmässig über steilere Radwegen, um die Bremsen bisl einzufahren. Danach ab ins Gelände 
Berghoch trat es sich schon bedeutend schwerer als mit dem KTM, aber das war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten, dennoch wippte mir das Teil nicht zu stark und es war ein gutes Hochkommen. Bei steileren Stücken ist für mich dann schieben oder tragen angesagt ... das Alter nagt an der Fitneß 
Bergab dann aber die Versöhnung  - die Dämpfer sprechen schön an und schlucken gut was weg. Doch Übermut kommt selten gut - heut hats mich dann das erste Mal gelatzt - Biker heile, Bike fast heile ...
Hat mir glatt beide Matchmaker gekillt und ich hatte meine Trigger den Heimweg brav in der Hand 
Halten anscheinend mal Null was aus die Dinger, denn der Sturz war net allzuschlimm und ansonsten ist ausser Verschlammung auch nix weiter passiert. Müssen halt die normalen Schellen wieder ran. 
Was die HS angeht, brauch mal nicht mehr viel sagen ... das Ding ist einfach nur geil  auch der Rest der Schaltung arbeitet perfekt. Bremsen sprechen ebenfalls nach der kurzen Einfahrtzeit super an. Nen Kumpel häts heute fast übers Vorderrad gelegt, hat sie wohl ein wenig unterschätzt. Für die Elixir auf jedenfall ein dickes Plus.
Ein besonderer Dank geht auf diesem Wege auch an einen ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen, der mir bei der "Umgestaltung" des Lenkers tatkräftig zur Seite stand.

Hier noch nen Bildchen  ... ein paar mehr sind dann noch im Album








frichte1 schrieb:


> ...
> Wo Votec Shops hat weiß ich bereits, aber ich wollte einfach mal fragen, ob es hier Besitzer des V.FR gibt, die im Raum Sachsen, Thüringen, Sachsen-Anhalt oder dem nördlichen Bayern zu hause sind und mir ihr V.FR mal vorführen würden.
> Oder hat einer von euch einen Vergleich zwischen Kalula und V.FR???



Gebürtig komm ich aus Thüringen, lebe zwar jetzt arbeitsbedingt in NRW, aber ab un an bin ich noch in T. und habs bestimmt auch mal einstecken. Denke aber das wird zu unsicher sein, oder auch zu spät


----------



## ChrisPi (11. April 2010)

Farblich perfekt abgestimmter Aufbau  Wirkt in weiß direkt schlank...
Wenn dein Tritt einigermaßen rund ist dann dürfte es eigentlich überhaupt kein wippen geben,ist zumindest bei mir so.Hängt aber auch von der Dämpfereinstellung ab.
Die "Beginning"-Zugstufe hab ich am Vivid mittlerweile komplett offen,sonst kommt mir das Heck zu langsam wieder raus bei kleineren Schlägen.
Die Matchmaker haben Kumpel von mir schon öfter gebrochen,sind scheinbar sehr filigran u. bruchanfällig...
Der neu eloxierte Lenker passt sehr gut,in weiß wäre es fast zu viel des Guten.Ich hab meinen RF Atlas nach einigen Ausritten mittlerweile auf 765mm gekürzt,passt jetzt optimal 
Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## _mike_ (11. April 2010)

So Leutz, mein V.FR ist auch wieder zurück von Votec 

Abholung, Austausch der beanstandeten Komponenten und Rückversand erfolgte problem- und kostenlos. Die Telefonate mit Votec waren alle sehr konstruktiv, man hörte aufmerksam zu und war sehr hilfsbereit. Das Bike war diesesmal einwandfrei verpackt, und ist jetzt tiptop aufgebaut 
Nur bei der Totem hab ich unter die Staubastreifer mit ner Spritze 15er Öl gegeben, und den hinteren Schaltzug anders verlegt und gekürzt  
Pics folgen bald..

Bei der ersten kleinen Ausfahrt gestern hat mich das Bike dazu verleitet gleich überall runterzuspringen und auch im Flachen und bei mittelsteilen Anstiegen war es echt noch super zu pedalieren. Die größe S bei meinen 173cm passt also bisher ganz gut mit nem 60er Vorbau.

Nur bei der 450er Feder im Vivid bin ich mir noch unsicher ob das nicht zu soft ist. 
Der Rechner bei TFTunded wirft 424 aus und der sag ist mit ca. 30% auch okay, aber der Hinterbau spricht so supersoft an und ich nutze den Federweg schon bei kleinen Sprüngen komplett aus! Ausser dem Rebound kann man ja nix einstellen, drum würd ich gern mal ne härtere Feder einbauen....aber leider weiß ich nicht wie groß der Sprung von 450 zu 500 ist oder ob ich gleich mal ne 550er ordern soll.....hat wer nen tip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Femur (11. April 2010)

Hi, bei einem Sag von 30% ist das doch eigentlich ganz gut. Du kannst doch bei dem Vivid die Druckstufe auch einstellen. Ist der blaue Knopf unten. Wenn du die ein wenig zu drehst, dürfte der Dämpfer nicht so durch rauschen.   


 Ich habe mir eine 550er Feder eingebaut. Ich wiege aber mit Klamotten 90kg und dadurch hatte ich bei der 450er Feder einen Sag von gut 45%. Mit der 550er sind es jetzt so ca. 35%.


----------



## _mike_ (11. April 2010)

Femur schrieb:


> Du kannst doch bei dem Vivid die Druckstufe auch einstellen.    Ist der blaue Knopf unten. Wenn du die ein wenig zu drehst, dürfte der Dämpfer nicht so durch rauschen.



Das ist aber nur für Lowspeed, also fürs pedalieren oder auf dem Trail. Bei drops nützt mir das wohl eher wenig....

Anyway, ich werde mal die ersten richtigen Touren abwarten und dann weitersehen.

Danke und schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## ChrisPi (11. April 2010)

Auf der RockShox Website ist unter Produkte/Vivid die Funktionsweise schön beschrieben.Aber wie Mike schon sagte,die Druckstufe ist mehr als Wippunterdrückung im Lowspeed-Bereich zu gebrauchen.Ich kann jetzt endlich auch wieder auf meine Hometrails da endlich schneefrei,dann werd ich mal beobachten wieviel Federweg der Vivid so nutzt,hab noch die 450er Feder drin bei ca. 76kg nackt.Bisher passt mir das Heck so ganz gut,bin allerdings eher technische Sachen u. kleinere Drops bisher gefahren


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

Welches Tune ist denn beim Vivid verbaut? A, B oder C? A und B kann man so kaufen, C muss man beim Importeur bestellen. Der Umbau des Shimstacks soll nicht all zu schwierig sein, also selbst zu erledigen.


----------



## _mike_ (11. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Welches Tune ist denn beim Vivid verbaut? A, B oder C?



Auf meinem steht B.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

Dann sollte sich einer trauen, ein C-Tune einbauen und berichten .


----------



## _mike_ (11. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dann sollte sich einer trauen, ein C-Tune einbauen und berichten .



Schick mir einen und ich teste es aus für dich


----------



## ibislover (12. April 2010)

der c macht doch gar keinen sinn, da für ein anderes übersetzungsverhältnis.

@mike
besorg dir die 2 härteren federn und probier sie aus. die haben ja auch immer bis ~10% toleranz, von daher weißte nie was du jetzt wirklich unterm hintern hast.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. April 2010)

Klar macht ein C Sinn, wenn die Highspeeddruckstufe nicht reicht. Wenns aber an der Feder liegt, ist das natürlich Unsinn .


----------



## _mike_ (15. April 2010)

Hab heute mal mein V.FR gewogen: 17,4kg ohne Pedale (Syncros Meathook, 490g), komplett also grad so unter 18kg mit Totem, Hammerschmidt, 1750er mit MM und Elixir CR.

Für den Bikepark/Shuttle Freerides kommen Deetraks mit RQ und Minion 2,5 drauf, dann wirds sicherlich über 18kg gehen....aber das ist mir dann eh wurscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani Ocean (16. April 2010)

Hi zusammen,

habe mir auch eines bestellllllt  bin aber jetzt wieder total verunsichert zwecks grösse, habe mir eins in S bestellt, bin aber 1,78m gross. Habe mich für das S entschieden, da ich ein agiles bike wollte und eigentlich mehr am trail surfen und ab und zu mal bikepark heizen bin.... was meint Ihr ????


----------



## _mike_ (16. April 2010)

Fahr nach Stuttgartin den Shop und setz dich drauf - alles andere artet in eine Zitterpartie wie bei mir aus!
Und wenn du das nicht kannst, dann bestell dir ein Bike in Standardkonfiguration damit du es umtauschen kannst.

Ich bin mit S soweit zufrieden, klebt am Boden und ist aber schon merklich zäher als mein Ransom....na die 3kg merkt man halt doch ;-)




Dani Ocean schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> habe mir auch eines bestellllllt  bin aber jetzt wieder total verunsichert zwecks grösse, habe mir eins in S bestellt, bin aber 1,78m gross. Habe mich für das S entschieden, da ich ein agiles bike wollte und eigentlich mehr am trail surfen und ab und zu mal bikepark heizen bin.... was meint Ihr ????


----------



## _mike_ (16. April 2010)

So, hab mal die Deetraks drangemacht und Pics ins Album gestellt. 
Mit Minion 2,5 DH R plus High Roller plus Pedalen sind es nun 18,6 kg, (gemessen mit der Personenwaage).

Hätte mir etwas weniger gewünscht, aber für den Park ist mir robust lieber als leicht...und die 1750er behalt ich ja.


----------



## ChrisPi (17. April 2010)

Dani Ocean schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> habe mir auch eines bestellllllt  bin aber jetzt wieder total verunsichert zwecks grösse, habe mir eins in S bestellt, bin aber 1,78m gross. Habe mich für das S entschieden, da ich ein agiles bike wollte und eigentlich mehr am trail surfen und ab und zu mal bikepark heizen bin.... was meint Ihr ????



Willkommen im Club 
Die Überlegungen zwecks Rahmengröße hatte ich auch.... Zuerst S bestellt,weil der Einsatzbereich eigentlich passen würde.Dann hab ich Reach u. Stack Werte verglichen und mich dann doch auf M umentschieden.
Fühl mich jetzt auf dem M pudelwohl,passt wirklich top,hab einen kurzen 40er Vorbau dran u. bin 1,76m groß.
Ich könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen das ich auch mit dem S gut zurechtkomme,denn die 2 cm was das S kürzeren Reach hat (379 zu 401) könnte man mit einem 60er Vorbau komplett ausgleichen,wirkt sich aber auf das Handling auch wieder leicht aus... Am besten wäre natürlich beide Größen probefahren
Jedenfalls ist Größe M laut Votec downhill-lastiger als S,aber (nach meiner Erfahrung) trotzdem sehr agil,wendig u. handlich.Ich vermute die Unterschiede beider Größen sind nicht recht gravierend
Gruß Chris


----------



## Unikum777 (17. April 2010)

Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem L-Rahmen gemacht? Wäre für Infos und natürlich auch Bilder diesbezüglich dankbar.

Gruß Lars


----------



## fedri-ho (17. April 2010)

Noch nicht ... aber bald. Hab eins in L bestellt, kommt hoffentlich nächste oder übernächste Woche und werd dann natürlich berichten.


----------



## Makke (17. April 2010)

ich bin ja bis vor zwei Jahren noch das gute alte V8 gefahren ... naja, meine Crash auf der DH-Strecke in WB hat es mir nicht verziehen (Steuerrohr ab) ...
Dennoch würde ich mir heute wieder eines zulegen und wenn ich die Bilder und Berichte hier sehe ... dann wohl eher früher als später.

Sehr schöne Votec`s hier!!!!


----------



## Unikum777 (17. April 2010)

fedri-ho schrieb:


> Noch nicht ... aber bald. Hab eins in L bestellt, kommt hoffentlich nächste oder übernächste Woche und werd dann natürlich berichten.



Super, dann drück ich mal aus eigenem Interesse die Daumen, dass es nächste Woche wird  Wie groß bist Du bzw. welche Schrittlänge hast Du?

Gruß Lars


----------



## Newmi (17. April 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem L-Rahmen gemacht? Wäre für Infos und natürlich auch Bilder diesbezüglich dankbar.
> 
> Gruß Lars



Also ich hab nen L-Rahmen!! Bei 1,84m und SL 87 dachte ich am Anfang: Verdammt klein im Gegensatz zum Canyon Nerve AM in L!
Aber nach der 1. Ausfahrt hat sich alles gelegt, sehr geniale Sitzposition, super Wendig, Spurstabil, macht megamäßig Spaß das Teil!!
Ist halt alles in allem erst mein 2. Bike, von dem her weiß ich nicht, was ich noch alles erörtern könnte!! 
Ich hab es auch in L Bestellt, weil es ja die Freeride-Tourer anspricht, und das passt auf jeden Fall!
Bilder sind noch auf der 1. Seite, und hier noch ein oder 2zwei neuere!!

P.S.: Hab heute noch nach dem Speedlube geschaut!! Taa Taa, ein Holm zu 75% befüllt, mit etwas zäherem rotem Öl, und der andere Holm zu ca. 20% befüllt, aber mit ner dünnflüssigen Brühe!! Komisch Komisch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (17. April 2010)

@Newmi: Danke für die Bilder, jetzt habe ich ne Antwort auf die Frage, wie die deutlich längere Sitzrohrlinie lt. Geo-Tabelle beim L Rahmen zustande kommt: eigentlich nur durch einen deutlich höheren Sitzdom im Bereich des Übergangs Sitzrohr/Oberrohr.

Gruß Lars


----------



## fedri-ho (18. April 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Super, dann drück ich mal aus eigenem Interesse die Daumen, dass es nächste Woche wird  Wie groß bist Du bzw. welche Schrittlänge hast Du?
> 
> Gruß Lars



Jo sorry, hatte ich vergessen zu posten. 1,91 und Schrittlänge 91. 
Bin in Stuggi die Größe M gefahren und war mir zu klein ... L sollte da besser passen.


----------



## Newmi (18. April 2010)

Noch ne kleine Impression von letzten Sonntag!!
Ich war irgendwie der einzigste von 6 Personen, der auf Sommer eingestellt war! Am kältesten Punkt waren es so um die 3° rum!!


----------



## _mike_ (18. April 2010)

@Newmi: was für ne Feder fährst du bei welchem Gewicht?

@all: ich hab irgendwo gelesen das die Totem keinen Schaumstoffring mehr unter dem Staubabstreifer haben soll......stimmt das? Wenn nicht, brauch ich mir die Mühe gar nicht machen die Gabel aufzumachen um sie zu fetten, sondern mach nur neues Öl rein.


----------



## ChrisPi (18. April 2010)

Hey,
also ein Schaumstoffring ist da nicht drunter.Aber so Schmiernuten die das Fett aufnehmen u. laut der Anleitung soll da auch eins rein.Hab meine jedenfalls mal mit Judy Butter geschmiert.
Werde mir jetzt höchstwahrscheinlich eine weichere Feder in die Totem kaufen,die Standardhärte (blau) nutzt den Federweg nur bei richtig großen Einschlägen bei meinen 75kg nackt.Der Hinterbau dagegen nutzt den vollen Federweg mit der 450er Feder,mal schaun ob das im Park auch passt oder obs Durchschläge gibt


----------



## Newmi (18. April 2010)

@ Mike
Ich hab noch die Standartfeder, also die 450er drin, werde mir aber noch die 500er besorgen zum Ausprobieren!! Knapp 80kg nackisch würde ja gehen, aber mit Tourenutensilien kam ich heute 2x zum Durchschlag!!

Ich muß sagen, das Bike macht immer mehr Spaß! Auf den Abfahrten bekomm ich da Grinsen als fast nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (18. April 2010)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> werde mir jetzt höchstwahrscheinlich eine weichere Feder in die Totem kaufen,die Standardhärte (blau) nutzt den Federweg nur bei richtig großen Einschlägen bei meinen 75kg nackt



Hatte ich (71-74kg) bei meiner Lyrik am Anfang auch, aber da die Feder über die letzten 2 Jahre dort doch um einiges weicherer wurde und die sich ja eine neue Gabel ja auch erst mal einfahren muss werd ich mal warten was sich bei der Totem so tut.....im Moment ist sie noch etwas steif aber ich nutz beim Dropp aus der Haustür raus ins Flat schon 70%, und das bei nicht mal nem Meter  

Falls das Wetter mitspielt werd ich nächstes WE mal nach Bozen düsen und den Kohlern und den Penegall rocken


----------



## _mike_ (22. April 2010)

Hab heut die 550er Feder verbaut, und damit ist das Bike viel mehr Freerider als Bügeleisen  
Der Hinterbau spricht immer noch seidenweich an, nur halt ein wenig straffer...die rechnerischen 20% Steigerung kommen alsu gut hin.
Sag ist immer noch bei 28% und der Dämpfer schlägt auch nicht mehr sprübar durch (mit dem mittleren Drop Stop). 
Nur das runtermachen des Federtellers ist echt ätzend, drauf geht er dafür recht easy.

Dann noch schnell nen Service bei der Totem gemacht.
Auf der Federseite waren nur ca. 5mm extrem dickflüssiges, dunkelrotes Öl drin, auf der Dämpfungsseite ca. 10mm dünnerer Sorte. 
Von Fett auf den Staubastreifern oder darunter keine Spur 

Ich hab dann der Totem ne ordentliche Pakung Mantiou-Gabelfett verpasst (man beachte das Wortspiel), und je 20mm 15AW rein.
Jetzt läuft sie wie Sahne, vorher wie ne alte Oma 
Also nehmt euch die Zeit das zu machen, im Totem Thread wird auch ganz schön gemeckert was RS da so ausliefert - da kann Votec nix für.

Ach hab ich schon erwähnt das ich am Samstag nach Bozen fahr


----------



## Newmi (22. April 2010)

@ Mike

Ne 550er Feder bei welchem Gewicht??


----------



## Unikum777 (23. April 2010)

...ein Posting vorher stehts


----------



## _mike_ (23. April 2010)

Mit voller Montur und 3l Trinkblase bist da schnell bei >80kg, und dann passt das ganz gut weil ichs lieber straffer mag als zu plüschig.

Federrate könnt ihr hier berechnen: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Shock Stroke (ins) = 2,5  da bin ich von den 63mm ausgegangen und nicht von den 2,75" die auf der alten Feders stehen.
Wheel Travel (ins) = 7.7
Fox/RS/Maz (shims) = das ist dann die empfohlen Federhärte...ich hab aufgerundet.


----------



## Newmi (23. April 2010)

@ Mike
Merci, dann werd ich mal ne 550er bestellen bei ca. 85 Kg!!


----------



## Unikum777 (23. April 2010)

@Mike
Abgesehen von der Demontage des Federtellers irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten beim Wechsel der Feder oder ist alles gut zugänglich bzw. einfach erreicbar am Federbein?

Danke und Gruß
Lars


----------



## _mike_ (23. April 2010)

Ich hab nur die obere Schraube am Dämpfer rausgemacht, den Hinterbau etwas nach hinten abgesenkt und den Dämpfer nach vorne gedrückt, das war genug Platz und geht in 30 sekunden.

Schwierig ist nur der Teller, da hab ich mit nem Gabelschlüssel die Feder nach unten gedrückt und es war trotzdem ein Gewürge....

Zum raufmachen hab ich einen Tipp bekommen: Feder drauf und schräg stellen. Dann Teller ansetzen und Feder ranziehen, der flutscht dann fast von alleine drauf.


----------



## Unikum777 (23. April 2010)

Super, danke Dir, klingt weniger fummelig als bei meinem SX Trail. Vielleicht bekommt man die Ersatzfeder bei HiBike ja deshalb auch mit nem neuen Federteller, weil der beim Ausbau evtl schnell vermackt. Hatte mich zumindest etwas gewundert.

Eventuell schaffe ich es morgen endlich mal nach Wenden...


----------



## _mike_ (25. April 2010)

So V.FR'ler, wir sind zurück aus Bozen. 
Wir, weil das V.FR und ich jetzt schon richtig dicke Freunde sind 

Aber zu allererst ein dickes DANKE an VOTEC für diese Geile Bike

Da ich ja nicht nur im Park und mit Lift unterwegs bin hab ich mich am Samstag von der Bergstation Kohlern erst mal noch knapp 500hm hochgestrampelt. 
Die Sitzposition ist zwar sehr aufrecht, aber daran hab ich mich schnell gewöhnt und den Sattel noch nen Zentimeter nach hinten.  
Mir fällt schnell auf das der Hinterbau ist im sitzen extrem antriebsneutral ist, aber schon beim kleinsten Steinchen aufmacht  Wer will kann hier noch mit dem Dämpfer spielen, ich hab mich bei 3 Klicks Low Speed eingependelt.
Erst auf Teer, später Schotter, zum Schluß auf Trails bergauf - alles geht ein wenig langsamer ist aber problemlos machbar....und ich muss gestehen das meine derzeitige Physis mich mehr einschränkt als 3 kilo mehr Bike unterm Allerwertersten  
Und weil ich eh den Fullface und die Protektoren hinten drauf hab und ne coole Mütze auf, schieb ich wo's mir zu steil ist  Was mich übrigens zu meiner neuen Signatur inspirert hat....

Oben angekommen gehts gleich gut los: ein schmaler Waldtrail mit vielen engen Spitzkehren, bei denen ich auch mit dem alten Bike z.T. 2-3x umsetzen muss um um die Ecke zukommen. Und das alles geht auf Anhieb auch mit dem V.FR! 
Weiter unten wartet dann der 4er mit Drops und holterdipolter, aber weil ich mir nicht gleich bei der ersten Abfahrt dieses Jahr was holen möcht bin ich erst noch zurückhaltend....erst mal.
Die Gabel schmatzt, der Vivid saugt und die Elixcir bremst wie Sau, und schon bei der nächsten Abfahrt werde ich mutiger und merke bald: Muddy Mary is nett, aber der Grenzbereich ist mir zu schmal. Und das Rad fühlt sich irgenwie stelzig an, selbst bei 1.6 bar! Am nächsten Tag mit High Roller und Minion DH gehts gleich noch mal besser.

Am Sonntag stehen dann entspannte 1000hm hoch und 6000hm runter auf dem Navi, mit allem was Bozen Gutes zu bieten hat.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Größe und da ich heute insgesamt knapp 60 enge Spitzkehren zu fahren hatte möche ich wirklich kein längeres Bike gekauft haben. Dabei ist es aber immer bereit auch grobes Geläuf und Highspeed Passagen zu nehmen, und ich denke da ist der Konstrukteur einen super Kompromiss eingegangen. Für mich ist klar: ganz ohne Seilbahn und Shuttle ist das V.FR zu schwer für Touren >1200hm, ausser man steht früh auf. Aber für Touren hab ich ja noch andere Bikes...

An der Stelle auch noch ein Wort zur Größe: in der neuen Freeride wurde das V.FR mit 9.5 punkten gekürt. 
Dabei wird erwähnt das das Bike in S extrem kurz gewesen wäre! 
Was aber nicht mehr stimmt, denn in Serie ist das S 2cm länger als das damals von der Freeride getestete. 
3cm zwischen S und L hin oder her sind nicht die Welt, und 2cm davon hab ich schon mit dem Vorbau ausgeglichen....aber das müsst ihr echt am besten selbst mal vor Ort abchecken.

Zu Guter letzt noch was zur 550er Feder im Vivid: mit 2 Umdrehungen Vorspannung hab ich sub 30% Sag. 
Auf dem Trail hab ich noch 10mm Luft bevor der Drop Stop greift, also ganz so wie bei der Totem.
Bei den bisher mitgenommenen kleineren Drops ist der Stopper ganz oben aber ich merke keinen richtigen Durchschlag. Sollte ich da was hören oder spüren?

Anyway, bin sicher das richtige Setup am goldrichtigen Bike zu haben, und in zwei Wochen gehts gleich mal für ein paar Tage zum Shuttle-Freeriden ins Vinschgau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekatz (26. April 2010)

Vielen lieben Dank mike,wollte schon nach einem Fahrbericht inkl. Tourentauglichkeit bitten und siehe da... 

Saß schon zweimal im Stuttgarter shop auf dem Testbike in m und fand das Teil total sexy (bis auf die trockene Totem-ein Kopfschütteln an RS).
Die Tourentauglichkeit ist mir sehr wichtig und es scheint das dieses bike wohl wirklich eine Art Touren-FR/DH Dingsbums ist,juppi noch ne Kategorie   .

Der Hinterbau ist ist mir sofort positiv aufgefallen.Sehr antriebsneutral und superschnell dh. bin einen Minibordstein im Sitzen runtergefahren und hab davon nichts mitbekommen.Das HR hat sich super angepasst,wow!

Jetzt hab ich leider noch ein paar Probleme...
-Es muß das v.fr 1.4 werden (nehme gerne Spenden an  )
-Hab leider keine Zeitmaschine zum Vorspulen um gleich loszulegen.

Da die Boxxer nun eine Air ist kam mir der Gedanke einer "Absenkfunktion" :

Vor der Rampe,davon hab ich genug vor meiner Haustüre,die Luft soweit wie nötig ablassen und low comp. rein.
Oben angekommen wieder aufpumpen mit mehr Druck als nötig,Pumpe runterschrauben(mit dem einhergehenden "pffft" ) ,draufsetzen und mit dem Fingernagel soweit ablassen bis der sag stimmt und low comp. wieder raus.
Ich denke mit Übung dauert dieser Specialmove nicht länger als das U-Turn Gefummel an meiner Pike.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Unikum777 (26. April 2010)

@mike
Schöner Bericht, vielen Dank. Bestätigt meinen Eindruck vom Samstag (Besuch bei Votec in Wenden), dass dieses Bike wirklich amtlich ist. Konnte dort ein für mich allerdings zu kurzes V.FR in RAW, also komplett unlackiert, testen. Sah mit dieser "Lackierung" auch nicht schlecht aus... Die Farbvielfalt ist ohnehin zurzeit mein größtes (Luxus-)Problem

@Grinsekatz
Die Gabelabsenkung mittels Luftveränderung könnte funktiunieren. zumindest für lange Aufstiege sicher keine schlechte Idee. Wobei ich jetzt noch nicht ganz vetsehe, warum Du für Up- und Downhill nicht einfach die entsprechend passenden Luftdrücke ermittels und dann mittels Druckanzeige an der Pumpe auf Tour genau einstellst.
Ich werde ja auch wohl zur Boxxer greifen und es zunächst mal mit nem Spanngurt versuchen, aber Deine Variante klingt auch interessant. Und so viel wiegt ne Pumpe ja auch nicht...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Bloodhound5 (26. April 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Da die Boxxer nun eine Air ist kam mir der Gedanke einer "Absenkfunktion" :
> 
> Vor der Rampe,davon hab ich genug vor meiner Haustüre,die Luft soweit wie nötig ablassen und low comp. rein.
> Oben angekommen wieder aufpumpen mit mehr Druck als nötig,Pumpe runterschrauben(mit dem einhergehenden "pffft" ) ,draufsetzen und mit dem Fingernagel soweit ablassen bis der sag stimmt und low comp. wieder raus.
> ...



Würde es einfach mit einem Spangurt machen, ist glaub noch einfacher. Denn ohne/mit wenig Luft wird die Gabel zwangsläufig sehr weich, denke nicht dass die Low Comp das vollständig abfängt.


----------



## ChrisPi (26. April 2010)

@mike
Guter Bericht! Die 450er Feder ist mir auch etwas zu weich,bin noch am grübeln ob 500er 550er.Die Totem dagegen find ich immer noch etwas hart,vielleicht wird das aber noch,war bisher leider noch in keinem Park.Ab Mai gehts aber hier bei uns in der Gegend wieder los...

Zum Thema Gabelabsenkung: ich mach da momentan garnix.Komm bisher recht gut klar,in richtig krassen Steilstücken wirds natürlich hart,aber da ist früher o. später meist sowieso schieben angesagt.Spanngurtmethode ist aber nie verkehrt,funktioniert problemlos u. wiegt praktisch nix


----------



## Mistvieh (26. April 2010)

Hi

dann will ich mal nen kleinen Bericht aus nem Park liefern  weil das Wetter am WE war einfach zu geil.
Gleich vorweg, knallen lassen hab ichs noch net, erstmal bisl einfahren und Setup perfekt einstellen.
Also mit dem Vivid hab ich keine Probs, wiege aber auch nur mit Klamotten knapp über 70kg (jaja, datt muss mehr werden ...).
Die Totem kommt mir, wie bei ChrisPi bisl hart vor, hoffe das legt sich noch - ja Chris, die Hoffnung stirbt als Letztes 
Die MuddyMary fliegen aber als erstes runter, war mit denen wie mike mal null zufrieden. Werden wohl auch wieder Maxis werden. War schon bisl rutschig und tricky, aber sowohl ich als das gute FR habens heile überstanden 
Sprich keinerlei Durchschläge, schluckt so ziehmlich alles weg ^^, sehr agil in Richtungswechseln und zu klein kommt mir Größe S bei 190cm auch nicht vor. Hatte fast mit größeren Umstellungsprobs gerechnet, aber man fühlt sich wirklich wohl und sicher auf dem Bike.
Ich für meinen Fall bin mehr als zufrieden mit der Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## _mike_ (26. April 2010)

Mistvieh schrieb:


> zu klein kommt mir Größe S bei 190cm auch nicht vor.



Du bist wirklich 1,90 ? 
Wenn das stimmt bin ich ja dann wirklich beruhigt mit meinen 173cm nur ein S und kein L gekauft zu haben 

Die ganzen Bikezeitschriften verwirren und verunsichern mich schon manchmal, aber Dank IBC und uns Usern kann man sich wenigstens auch wirklich mal mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen


----------



## Mistvieh (26. April 2010)

Ja mike, hab da kein Witz gemacht, datt mit den 190 und Größe S stimmt  und das Traurige mit 70kg leider auch 
Aber als vor 2 Jahren Paps überraschend starb, verschwanden auf einmal 10 Kilo und die wollen einfach net wiederkommen ...

Mir geben die Zeitschriften auch nur ne grobe Richtung vor, für detailierte Infos gibts meistens nur IBC


----------



## _mike_ (26. April 2010)

Mistvieh schrieb:


> Die Totem kommt mir, wie bei ChrisPi bisl hart vor, hoffe das legt sich noch



Also seit dem kleinen Service ist das Ansprechen bei meiner Totem sehr fein, auch hab ich bis auf 5mm schon den kompletten Federweg ausgenutzt. Da hatte ich allerdings bei nem Drop die HighSpeed nur 1 klick zu, mit 3 klick blieben mehr Reserven. Aber so supersoft ist sie noch nicht, obwohl ich 10kg mehr wieg wie du (dafür bin ich ja auch kleiner) .

Aber wie schon gesagt: gib der Gabel Zeit sich einzufahren und sie wird laufen wie Butter, war bei meiner Lyrik auch so und ich könnt mir vorstellen das das auch bei der Totem zutrifft.
Musst natürlich Mantiou Gabelfett nehmen, dann klappts auch mit den Geistern.


----------



## fedri-ho (26. April 2010)

N'abend zusammen,

hat eigentlich schon jemand das V.Fr mit ner Boxxer bekommen?
Und falls ja, was ist denn da für ein Steuersatz verbaut?

@mike und @Mistvieh: Danke für eure Berichte ... das macht das Warten zwar schwerer, aber die Vorfreude um so größer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekatz (26. April 2010)

@Bloodhound5
Spanngurt klingt auch sehr gut,danke.

@Unikum777
Durch das Abschrauben der Pumpe verliert man leider immer Luft,nur nicht immer gleichviel.Nun bei einer grossen Luftkammer wie bei der Boxxer wohl zu vernachlässigen.So gesehen hast du Recht.
Wenn ich aber an die kleine Negativkammer meiner Pike denke,gehts nur mit Fingernagelgefühl.


----------



## Grinsekatz (26. April 2010)

Würde mich auch interessieren,doch mehr ob es eine überarbeite ist.Die werden doch wohl nicht die"a"Version verbauen?


----------



## Unikum777 (27. April 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Durch das Abschrauben der Pumpe verliert man leider immer Luft,nur nicht immer gleichviel.



Da gibt es Pumpen, die dies wirkungsvoll verhindern bzw. wo die "verlorene" Luftmenge immer gleich (klein) ist.
KLICK (nur auf die Schnelle ein teures Beispiel)

Gruß Lars


----------



## svs (27. April 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Saß schon zweimal im Stuttgarter shop auf dem Testbike in m und fand das Teil total sexy (bis auf die trockene Totem-ein Kopfschütteln an RS).



Sicher dass das eine Totem war? Als ich letztens im Shop war, hatte das Rad eine Domain verbaut...und die war richtig bescheiden.
Totem wird bei uns ohne Probleme gefahren


----------



## Grinsekatz (27. April 2010)

@Unikum777
THX für den Tip.

@XnS
Ja es war ganz sicher eine weisse Totem an einem weissen V.FR mit grün/schwarz Farbgebung und 1750er Laufräder,Elixir R,X9 Schaltung inkl.den sehr billig wirkenden/bedienbaren Trigger,kein Vergleich zu meiner 08er XT.
Doch eine trockene Domain kommt bestimmt auch "gut" .


----------



## ChrisPi (28. April 2010)

Mistvieh schrieb:


> Die MuddyMary fliegen aber als erstes runter, war mit denen wie mike mal null zufrieden.



Also ich bin bisher recht positiv überrascht von den Marys.Einzig auf Nässe haben meine Kenda etwas mehr Grip,allerdings wiegt da auch ein Reifen 400g mehr,also mal ruckzuck 800g Mehrgewicht mit den Kendas.... werde die MM jetzt erstmal noch drauflassen und im Park testen,Sa. eröffnet der Goaskopf endlich.Wenn die Reifen einigermaßen pannensicher sind dann wär ich soweit zufrieden.
Gabel u. Dämpfer werden im Park dann auch mal genauer beobachtet,Tendenz ist bei mir (ca. 76kg nackt) zu softerer Totem-Feder u. härterer Vivid-Feder
Weiß zufällig jemand wo es für die Deemax-Ultimate Ersatzspeichen gibt? Schaut laut Google ziemlich traurig aus,aber für den Fall der Fälle brauch ich da mal was
Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (29. April 2010)

In der aktuellen FREERIDE gibts übrigens erneut einen Test des V.FR, diesmal als Serienbike in L (wobei lt. Geo-Tabelle eher M gemeint sein dürfte). Jedenfalls kommt das Bike diesmal deutlich besser weg.

Egal, ich hol mir das Mag eh nur wegen der bunten Bilder
Aber den ein- oder anderen interessierts vielleicht.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Gerrit1972 (29. April 2010)

Die Jungfernfahrt werde ich morgen machen.Nach dem heutigen rumrollen fühlte ich mich aber sofort sehr wohl,der Rahmen (Größe M) fühlt sich kompakt u. handlich an,macht einen sehr stabilen,robusten Eindruck.Wirkt alles sehr harmonisch u. stimmig,ich hoffe das bestätigt sich morgen auf dem Trail 


Das hört sich so an, als ob jemand eine Wohnung in verkehrsgünstiger Lage verkauft. Also auf der Autobahn. Alter schreib doch das die Bude viel zu kurz ist. Falls du beim Fahren Ohrenschmerzen hast, liegt das an deinen  Knieschützern welche an deine Löffel
 rammeln.


----------



## ChrisPi (29. April 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> In der aktuellen FREERIDE gibts übrigens erneut einen Test des V.FR, diesmal als Serienbike in L (wobei lt. Geo-Tabelle eher M gemeint sein dürfte). Jedenfalls kommt das Bike diesmal deutlich besser weg.



Ja da kennt sich wohl kaum mehr jemand aus.... verglichen wird mit dem "S"-Prototypen den es so garnicht mehr gibt,die Tabellen-Werte sind vom "M"-Rahmen u. geschrieben wird sie hatten das "L" .Ziemliches Durcheinander in dieser Ausgabe.Überraschenderweise schneidet der Hinterbau vom Canyon Torque ziemlich mies ab,dafür das YT umso besser.Ob das daran liegt das YT die letzte Seite beansprucht die sonst immer Canyon gehörte 
Übrigens meine Totem nutzt mittlerweile mit der blauen Standardfeder doch einiges mehr an Federweg als am Anfang fiel mir gestern auf.Also scheinbar braucht sie tatsächlich einiges an Einfahrzeit.

P.S. Der Thread ist bisher sehr sachlich u. interessant  Ich hoffe das bleibt so und wird nicht durch irgendwelche Neider die hier ihren Müll ablassen wollen zerstört.Don´t feed the troll!


----------



## Unikum777 (29. April 2010)

Hab gerade erst gesehen, dass Mike auch schon auf den FREERIDE-Test verwiesen hat

Wirklich ernst nehmen kann man die Biketests leider eh nicht, siehe volle Punktzahl beim Thema Uphill für das 18,4 Kilo YT TuEs. Wo bleibt da noch Luft nach oben?

Bin mal gespannt, wann der erste hier mal seinen Eindruck vom V.FR mit Boxxer postet...


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. April 2010)

Beim Uphill gehts ja nicht nur um das Gewicht, sondern auch um Übersetzung (mit HS erhält man sowieso einen Pluspunkt) und Sitzwinkel. Es gibt halt Räder die bleischwer sind und sich trotzdem besser bergauf bewegen lassen als so manch leichterer Konkurrent.


----------



## Unikum777 (29. April 2010)

Schon klar, nur ein Rad mit ähnlicher "Bergaufgeometrie" und 2 Kilo weniger klettert besonders auf langen Anstiegen spürbar besser, die inflationäre Verwendung der vollen Uphillpunkte würde dies aber nicht mehr darstellen können. Ziehe ich ganz strikt die Vergabe der Uphillpunkte im aktuellen Heft heran, bedeutet das folglich: Das Votec geht Uphill so gut wie gar nicht, das YT im Sinne von "Besser gehts nicht". Das krankt irgendwie...


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. April 2010)

Das stimmt, aber die Freeridetester hatten bestimmt ihre Gründe. Und sei es Werbung .


----------



## ChrisPi (30. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber die Freeridetester hatten bestimmt ihre Gründe. Und sei es Werbung .



Und das glaubst du tatsächlich?? Ein Bike mit 18,5kg und Einfachkettenblatt hat die volle Punktzahl beim Uphill??  

Das ganze ist ein Druckfehler,das YT hat nämlich nicht die volle Punktzahl sondern überhaupt keine Punkte beim Uphill.
Das ganze steht auch hier

Gruß Chris


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. April 2010)

HS ist zweifach...

Dass das ein Druckfehler ist, wusste ich nicht. Dann ist das ja geklärt .


----------



## fedri-ho (6. Mai 2010)

Sodele, jetzt isch die Maschine endlich da )))))))))))))))))))))))))

Ich dürfte damit wohl einer der ersten im Forum mit der Boxxer sein.

Viel zu berichten gibts noch ned, Fahrtests folgen erst am WE. Ich habe die Größe L und beim ersten draufsitzten fühlt sichs absolut passend an. Mal schauen, was das WE bringt (bin übrigens 1,91 m groß).

Für alle Boxxer-Fans:
Bei mir ist die Boxxer mit neuem Casting und neuer Achse verbaut. Ob die Ölmengen passen wird am Wochenende geprüft.

Und der Steuersatz ist der gleiche wie bei der Totem, also nicht der, der auf der Homepage abgebildet ist. Ob ich mir einen semi-integrierten press-fit Steuersatz (so wie auf der Homepage) einbaue müssen die ersten Testfahrten zeigen.

Morgen werd ich vielleicht noch ein paar Bilder hochladen.

Ach ja und nochwas: Ich habe mir bei 92kg nackt die 600 Feder zugelegt. Damit komm ich auf ziemlich genau 30% Sag ... sollte also auch passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (6. Mai 2010)

Jaha, Bilder bitte morgen!

Muss noch etwas warten, bis mein Boxxer-V.FR kommt, aber neues Casting hört sich schon mal gut an.


----------



## fedri-ho (7. Mai 2010)

N'abend zusammen,

ich hab inzwischen ein Bild in meinem Album hochgeladen ... Quali ned so doll, aber man sieht alles.

Leider musste ich heute feststellen, dass der normale Steuersatz der falsche ist, und in die Bikes mit Boxxer ein semi-integrierter reingehört. Muss wohl bei der Montage verpennt worden sein. Hab schon mit Votec telefoniert; nächste Woche wird mir der richtige Steuersatz geschickt und ich lass ihn im Bikeladen um die Ecke auf Votec-Kosten tauschen (hab leider ned das passende Werkzeug, sonst würd ichs selber machen).

Ist zwar ärgerlich und sollte eigentlich auch nicht passieren, aber immerhin ist Votec hier echt unkompliziert und reagiert prompt. Service passt! 

Daher gibts am WE auch keine "echte" Probefahrt sondern mehr so ein Probegeschaukel und natürlich den uphill-Test (auf den bin ich selbst gespannt) 

In diesem Sinne auf ein verregnetes Wochenende ... prost!


----------



## ChrisPi (7. Mai 2010)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das dich der Uphill-Test begeistern wird,denn der dürfte kaum anders ausfallen als bei uns "Totem"-Brüdern 
Hast du die Felgen gleich umgebaut oder wurden die Syncros von Votec geliefert?
Gruß Chris
P.S. Hier in Niederbayern war herrliches Abendrot und morgen solls Sonne geben,wird auch Zeit nach einer Woche Regen


----------



## fedri-ho (8. Mai 2010)

Hi ChrisPi,

nein, die Syncros Laufräder hab ich neulich zum Ramschpreis ergattert. 
Von Votec waren die DT Swiss 1750er dabei. Ich hab also einen leichten Laufradsatz zum alpinen Freeriden (selbst hochfahren inklusive) und einen für daheim und Bikepark.

... bei mir schiffts gleich wieder.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir verraten, ob in dem V.Fr eine Totem mit 1 1/8" oder 1 1/2" Steuerrohr verbaut wird? 

@ ChrisPi: du hast mal etwas über den Reach- und Stack Wert des V.Frs geschrieben. Leider finde ich diese Maße nicht mehr. Kannst du die bitte nochmal nennen 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## fedri-ho (10. Mai 2010)

Moin allerseits,

ich hab die erste Regenpause heut gleich mal genutzt für den ersten Fahrtest, aber leider nur auf Teer. (Wie gesagt, richtiger Steuersatz fehlt noch).

Sitzposition ist für mich absolut super ... damit kannste getrost auch längere Strecken fahren und vor allem auch bergauf. Wie ChrisPi schon vermutet hatte: uphill geht ... uphill geht gut ... uphill geht viel besser als erwartet 
Das Fahrwerk wippt überhaupt nicht, zumindest bei mir ... denn ich fahr mein Radl mit Drehmoment und nicht mit Drehzahl den Berg hoch . Boxxer wippt auch nicht. Übersetzungsspanne mit HS (22 Zähne) und 34er Kassette absolut ausreichend. Ich bin wirklich begeistert!!
Ist natürlich klar, dass diese Maschine nicht für 4-stündige steile, ekelhafte Trails bergauf gebaut wurde ... aber für Waldautobahnen hoch und dann steile, ekelhafte Trails runter sehr wohl! 

Erster Eindruck der Saint Bremsen ebenfalls top. Hatte gelesen, die wär etwas zu "digital", weit gefehlt! Ich weiß nicht, was die Tester für Zeigefinger haben, aber mit meinen beiden kann ich das Ding bestens dosieren und Power hat sie sowieso ... mal sehen was der Langzeittest bringt. 

Das einzige, was ich noch ändern werde ist der Sattel und die Sattelstütze. Diese kann ich aufgrund des Knicks im Sattelrohr nicht weitgenug versenken; ich brauch aber die volle Länge der Stürze bergauf. Ich werd auf SDG umsteigen und mir ne Teleskopstütze selber bauen (27,2 mm SDG in abgesägte 31,6 mm Stütze rein).

Ein paar neue Bilder gibts auch und zu letzt noch 

@ Kalle Blomquist: Es ist die 1 1/8 Zoll Totem verbaut.

Cheers


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

na das klingt ja prima. Mein Kumpel Femur ist mit seinem V.Fr auch super zufrieden und ich liebäugel auch immer stärker mit dem Bike 

Danke, für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Gibt es einen Grund, weshalb trotz des 1,5" Steuerrohres eine 1 1/8" Gabel verbaut wird?

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## ChrisPi (10. Mai 2010)

@Kalle
Hab da mal eine email an Votec geschrieben u. folgende Antwort erhalten:

Hallo Herr XXX,

für die Grösse S beträgt Reach 379,2mm, und Stack 600mm.
Für die Grösse M ist Reach 401mm, und Stack 604mm.
Hoffe das hilft Ihnen weiter.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

ihr Votec Team

Die Gabel wird deswegen verbaut weil die eben von Votec so bestellt wurden,Einkaufspolitik... Die Front ist aber auch so extrem steif 

@fedri-ho
Mir passt die Saint auch super.Der Hebelweg zum dosieren ist etwas kürzer als bei meiner ehemaligen Hope Moto,aber das ist reine Gewöhnungssache.Mittlerweile bin ich sie voll gewöhnt u. absolut begeistert,reine Bremskraft ist noch höher als bei der Moto.

Nächste Woche gehts mit dem VFR an den Lago 
Den ersten Bikeparktest hat die Kiste auch schon mit Bravour bestanden,selbst die Reifen haben mit <1,5bar ohne Platten hergehalten.Nur die Totem bekommt jetzt doch noch eine weichere Feder,da mir der Federweg zu selten ausgenutzt wird.Die Solo-Air vom Kumpel fühlte sich da komplett anders an (bei weitem nicht so progressiv) deswegen teste ich jetzt mal die weiche Ausführung


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Mai 2010)

Danke Chris.

Na dann viel Spaß mit dem V.Fr am Lago und ordentlich Steine unter den Stollen 

Wir sind im August vor Ort.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani Ocean (17. Mai 2010)

verfolge hier mit grossem interresse eure V.FR ergebnisse 

aber mir ist es noch nicht vergönnt selbst diese zu sammeln, den ich muss warten warten warten ...denn laut Votec gibt es Lieferschwierigkeiten mit der Totem  so muss ich warten warten.........

ride on


----------



## _mike_ (17. Mai 2010)

Ja warten kann bitter sein....aber du wirst zigfach belohnt werden!

Komm grad aus dem Vinschgau und war dort 5 Tage lang shutteln auf naturbelassenen Trails, zum Teil echt Hardcore. Alles dabei von extrem steil, kleine Drops, schmalste Waalwege, engste Spitzkehren, Highspeed, superverblockt - die ganze Range halt.

Das V.FR hat sich hinter keinem anderem Bike verstecken müssen, und das Gewicht und der Federwage war kein Handicap - im Gegenteil  Dem Cannondale Moto unseres Guides bin ich nur net nachgekommen, weil der Matze einfach fährt wie Sau ;-)


----------



## Dani Ocean (20. Mai 2010)

Ja dann hoffen wir mal 

habt ihr tipps auf was ich beim abholen besonders achten sollte ???

ride on


----------



## Dani Ocean (26. Mai 2010)

ich dreh durch heute kam endlich nach nochmaliger Nachfrage bei Votec die erlösung  morgen geht fdas Bike in den Versand und dann ab nach Stuggi !!!!!
So nun hoffen wir mal auf ne schnelle Lieferung nach Stuggi und vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht kann ich es am Samstag holen....

lets hope the best

ride on


----------



## ChrisPi (26. Mai 2010)

Ich war jetzt eine Woche am Lago mit dem VFR,den 601,Dalco&Co biken  Einfach geniale Trails u. perfektes Wetter im Gegensatz zu hier
Hab in meinem Bike jetzt die weiche Totem-Feder drin u. hinten eine 500er Feder bei 76kg+Ausrüstung.Das passt mir so jetzt sehr gut u. wird so bleiben.Der Unterschied der Totemfeder ist nicht allzu groß,SAG hab ich ca. 30% und der Federweg wird jetzt fast komplett genutzt.Bei der Standardfeder kam ich (für meinen Geschmack) etwas zu selten über 16cm.
Die 500er Feder im Heck ist auch nicht großartig härter als die 450er,aber genau das wollte ich ja.Federweg wird komplett genutzt aber Durchschläge hatte ich bisher noch keine.Für ein etwas strafferes Fahrwerk würde da wohl auch eine 550er Feder noch passen.
Überrascht bin ich immer noch von den Muddy Marys.Grip immer sehr gut,mit leichten Abstrichen bei Nässe,Rollverhalten auch top u. die Pannensicherheit bisher auch voll in Ordnung.Hatte lediglich einen Plattfuß am 601,aber wer den Trail kennt weiß ja wie die Felsplatten zum Teil rausstehen... Fahre bergab immer so 1 - 1,5bar,also sehr wenig u. hätte da den Reifen nicht diese Pannensicherheit zugetraut 
Begeistert haben mich auch die Saint Bremsen.Power ohne Ende   Dosierbarkeit (nach etwas Eingewöhnungszeit) auch top und Standfestigkeit überhaupt kein Thema   Völlig egal ob oben am Altissimo oder dann nach 10km Abfahrt 2000hm tiefer in Nago,die Dinger ziehen einfach immer gleich u. lassen sich durch nix aus der Ruhe bringen,so solls sein!
Bin täglich mindestens meine 700hm hochgekurbelt u. komm da mit dem VFR einwandfrei klar.Hab mir auch angewöhnt ohne Absenkung (also Spanngurt) zu fahren.Erst wenns ganz steil wird steigt die Front irgendwann aber nach steil ist sowieso immer schieben angesagt.
Bergab bin ich mit dem VFR schon seit langem eins  So schön handlich u. trotzdem diese Laufruhe in verblockten Sachen,einfach geil!! Bin zwar den 601 erst beim dritten Mal komplett fehlerfrei gefahren,aber da hat eben der Reiter geschwächelt,nicht das Roß


----------



## fedri-ho (27. Mai 2010)

Schade schade ... Lago muss noch ein wenig warten; aber wir hatten ja auch ein sonniges und langes Wochenende. Nach den Wochen voller :kotz:Regen wars endlich mal wieder besser und der Hometrail wieder trocken und ich konnt den Hobel endlich mal auf Herz und Nieren testen. 

  Die 600er Feder hinten passt bei ca. 90 kg sehr gut; Federweg wird gut ausgenutzt und schlägt auch nicht durch. Die Boxxer ist ebenfalls wunderbar, spricht gut an und nutzt den Federweg auch gut aus. Bei ca. 1,5 m Drops mit rel. flacher Landung nutzt sie 190 mm, also noch Reserve für größere Sachen ... und High speed compression und Progression kann ich auch noch weiter zudrehen (die stehen grad noch auf Standart). 

  Höhenmeter sind auch mit der Boxxer kein Problem. Neulich waren es 750 hm ... das ging echt gut. Hab jetzt den SDG Bel Air ST Sattel drauf ... den hab ich bei den 750 hm etwas nach vorn geschoben und die Spitze ein wenig abgesenkt. So kletterts sich regelrecht entspannt und ohne zweites Loch im Hintern an steilen Stellen.

  Die Saint-Bremsen sind wie gesagt auch super und die Muddy Marys halten auch ganz gut ... find sie sogar gar nicht so übel. In Kurven mit losen Steinen bzw. in matschigen Kurven driften beide Räder schön gleichmäßig und kontrolliert nach außen ... find ich gar nicht so schlecht. 

  Alles in Allem ist das V.FR jeden Cent wert und eine echt gute Versicherung. Beim letzten Drop aufm Hometrail stellte ich neulich im Flug mit Erschrecken fest, dass mir die Landung eigentlich viel zu matschig und kaputt gefahren ist ... das V.FR brachte mich aber sanft und ohne murren auf den Boden zurück. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekatz (28. Mai 2010)

Ja ja,liebe dein Bike und es wird dich auch lieben und immer sicher Heim bringen...
Hoffe das ich das V.FR demnächst auch liebhaben darf.

BTW,was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Kurbeln?Darf die uphill-performance auch auf die Holzfeller bezogen werden?


----------



## Unikum777 (28. Mai 2010)

Habe hier im Forum bisher nur Hammerschmidt-Fahrer gesehen, bei dem Paketpreis auch eigentlich ein Muss.
Gestern gabs Nachricht von [email protected], übernächste Woche soll meins wohl fertig sein


----------



## Grinsekatz (28. Mai 2010)

...preislich sicherlich überzeugend,gewichtsmässig eher nicht...mein Ziel ist es das Ding so leicht wie möglich zu bekommen.
Wenn der Vivid-Air taugen sollte,kommt das Teil früher oder später dran.
Weniger Gewicht,Härte abstimmbar und nativer Durchschlagschutz dank progressiver Luftkennlinie,supi.

Das der Vivid-Coil keine Hispeed-compression besitzt stört mich ein wenig.Gottseidank scheint die Standardfeder zu passen bei 76kg komplett.


----------



## Grinsekatz (28. Mai 2010)

@Unikum777

Na dann viel Freude in zwei Wochen.Votec hat wohl aus dem Desaster letztes Jahr gelernt.
Herr Rose sagte zu mir das es 3-4Wochen dauern würde ab Bestellungseingang.Ausserdem wurde ihm förmlich warm ums Herz als ich den Namen V.FR ausprach.Mit dem Ding werden die nicht den grossen Reibach machen und trotzdem ist dieses Rad wohl das Aushängeschild für Votec.


----------



## Unikum777 (28. Mai 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Herr Rose sagte zu mir das es 3-4Wochen dauern würde ab Bestellungseingang.



Wurde mir auch so mitgeteilt. Allerdings verzögert sich mein Bike nach Aussage von Votec wohl durch leichte Lieferschwierigkeiten beim DT-Laufradsatz. Aber egal, bekomme vermutlich eh erst kommende Woche die 600er Feder und den breiten RatzFatz Atlas-Lenker. Bis Portes du Soleil Mitte August sollte das hoffentlich klappen...


----------



## Grinsekatz (28. Mai 2010)

Daumendrück...
Welche Farbe haste ausgewählt?
Bei mir wirds schwarz-gelb mit den unverschämt gut aussehenden Ultimates.Gottseidank sind Eisdielen nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Unikum777 (28. Mai 2010)

Ich habe viel mit diversen Farbvarianten gespielt, aber letztlich wird es auch schwarz-gelb. Ich war in Wenden und durfte durch die heiligen Hallen wandeln. Dabei habe ich verschiedene V.FR sehen können, das Modell "Borussia Dortmund" kommt einfach gut rüber. Orange-schwarz ist aber auch klasse.

Die Ultimate gefallen mir auch, aber der Aufpreis zu den DT war mir zu hoch. Ich will trotz Boxxer auch Touren fahren, daher wurden es die EX1750. Zusätzlich gibt es dann noch Hope Pro II mit Mavic 823 fürs Grobe.


----------



## Grinsekatz (28. Mai 2010)

Ja teuer sind die Ultimate wirklich,doch als DH-Einsteiger werden die Dinger mir hoffentlich viel Verzeihen.

Hast du bei Votec auch den Prototypen in weiss-gelb ala V.SX Design sehen können?Wollte es so haben,doch das Rahmengelb ist heller als die Deemax.Und das gelb was heute verwendet wird ist aufgeklebt und nicht lackiert.


----------



## Unikum777 (28. Mai 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Und das gelb was heute verwendet wird ist aufgeklebt und nicht lackiert.



Am Rahmen oder an den Felgen? Ist der gelbe Streifen am V.FR etwa nur aufgeklebt?

Den Messerahmen habe ich gesehen, das Gelb ist wirklich etwas blaß. Die hatten auch einen Vorserienrahmen in RAW da, das fand ich auch nicht uninteressant. Intense für Arme quasi


----------



## Grinsekatz (28. Mai 2010)

Sorry,ich meinte den Rahmen.Laut Votec-Shop in S ist das gelb-und die anderen Farben wohl auch-aufgeklebt,und ich schätze dann mit Klarlack drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (28. Mai 2010)

Interessant, wusste ich gar nicht. Aber warum auch nicht, solange das Ergebnis stimmt.


----------



## Dani Ocean (28. Mai 2010)

@grinsekatz

also 3 - 4 Wochen his es bei meinem V.FR auch mal  aber daraus wurden jetz 6 fast 7 Wochen 

bei mir hies es die bekommen die gabel nicht her.... naja endlich scheint es auf dem weg nach stuggi zu sein und ich kann es hoffentlch nächste woche abholen...


----------



## Slow.Life (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo !
Wollte mir jetzt auch ein Votec V.Fr 2010 bestellen, zwar ein bisschen spät aber das passt schon ... 
Aber eine Frage, warum hat sich niemand eine BoXXer WC mitbestellt ?
Ist die Totem vielleicht besser oder einfach nur billiger ? :O


p.s. Sorry falls schon einmal gefragt, hab ein paar Seiten übersprungen...


----------



## Slow.Life (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Votec Fahrer !
Wollte mir jetzt auch ein Votec V.Fr 2010 bestellen, zwar ein bisschen spät aber das passt schon ... 

Ist eine Hammerschmidt wirklich so gut ? Und kann ich mir die in Verbindung mit der Boxxer und dem Vivid bestellen, also kommt das gut ? Mavics Ultimate natürlich drinne... 
Sorry wenn dir Frage schon geposted wurde !


----------



## wildchild (2. Juni 2010)

Hey 
Meine Ã¤ltere Schwester mÃ¶chte jetzt richtig mit dem Freeriden bzw. dem Downhillen beginnen. Sie mÃ¶chte mÃ¶glichst ein AllroundgefÃ¤hrt, das beide Klassen (auf amateur-und fortgeschrittenen-Niveau, also kein WC-Downhill) abdeckt. Nach ausgiebiger Suche bin ich schlieÃlich am V.fr hÃ¤ngengeblieben. Mit ca. 3000â¬ bin ich gerade noch im Preisbudget meiner Sis und ich denke, dass der Hinterbau mit seinen ca. 190mm Federweg gut in ihr Einsatzgebiet passen wÃ¼rde. Es soll ja recht verspielt sein und ein aktives Fahrwerk haben, aber dennoch auch in schnellen Passagen (gerade einem AnfÃ¤nger) ein gewissen MaÃ an Sicherheit vermitteln. 
Ich stelle mir da folgende Kofiguration vor: (ich nenne nur die Abweichungen zur StandartausfÃ¼hrung)
RS Boxxer WC
Mavic Deemax
andere Sattel
Hammerschmidt FR
________________+
Damit komme ich auf etwa 3100 â¬

Was halten denn die V.fr Fahrer von dieser Konfiguration? Ist das Bike durch die Hammerschmidt und mit Hilfe eines Spanngurtes noch halbwegs bergauftauglich?(Es muss und soll bergauf keinen Blumentopf mehr gewinnen, es sollten nur Entfernung von bis zu 20 km fahrbar sein(also auch bergauf))
Gibt es im Downhill abgesehen von den "seltsamen" GerÃ¤usche durch die Hammerschmidt noch andere Nachteile?
Danke fÃ¼r eure Hilfe
mfg
wildchild


----------



## wildchild (4. Juni 2010)

kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## ibislover (4. Juni 2010)

ich würd das mit den spanngurten lassen. die neuen gabeln sind so auf leicht optimiert, ich glaube nicht das die filigrane brücke das lange mitmacht.

ansonsten lass die hammershit weg, was gewicht und geld spart und spar beim lr satz noch ein wenig geld.

die beiden eingesparten beträge nimmste zusammen + den verkauf der boxxer und holst ihr eine fox 36 talas 180mm. die ist leichter, lässt sich zum trail fahren und bergauffahren absenken.
2fach kettenführung für die hammerschmidt und es ist ein sehr vielseitiges bike.

my 2 cents.


----------



## wildchild (4. Juni 2010)

Erstmal danke für die prompte Antwort



ibislover schrieb:


> ich würd das mit den spanngurten lassen. die neuen gabeln sind so auf leicht optimiert, ich glaube nicht das die filigrane brücke das lange mitmacht.


Naja, das seh ich ja noch ein. Ich denke, dass es (vorausgesetzt es wird nicht so steil) auch ohne Absenken noch halbwegs bergaufgeht...
Desweiteren ist bergauffahren nur als Mittel zum Zweck, da der Homespot ~8km entfernt ist. 



ibislover schrieb:


> ansonsten lass die hammershit weg, was gewicht und geld spart und spar beim lr satz noch ein wenig geld.


Dabei sehe ich nur folgendes Problem: der günstigerere Lr satz ist ein enduro lr satz... Der wird, gerade bei einem Anfänger, wohl nicht lange halten
Und warum Hammerschit? Ich habe bisher nur positives davon gehört....


ibislover schrieb:


> die beiden eingesparten beträge nimmste zusammen + den verkauf der boxxer und holst ihr eine fox 36 talas 180mm. die ist leichter, lässt sich zum trail fahren und bergauffahren absenken.
> 2fach kettenführung für die hammerschmidt und es ist ein sehr vielseitiges bike.
> my 2 cents.


Inwiefern ist die Boxxer wc denn ein Nachteil? Meine sis möchte ja kein enduro oder light freeride fahren, sondern "richtiges" Bikeparkfreeride und Downhill. Die Boxxer wc ist trotz der dünnen Standrohre und dem niedrigereren Gewicht immer noch robuster als einen Fox 36 talas oder totem.


----------



## ibislover (4. Juni 2010)

deinerr antwort entnehme ich, dass wir jetzt ne halbe seite uns austauschen würden und dennoch nicht vom gleichen reden würden.

oder was hast du für ratschläge erwartet?

daher... lass das mit dem spanngurt und kauf das bike wie du es oben angegeben hast.
grund solide und dem einsatzbereich angemessen. passt doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (4. Juni 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> deinerr antwort entnehme ich, dass wir jetzt ne halbe seite uns austauschen würden und dennoch nicht vom gleichen reden würden.
> 
> oder was hast du für ratschläge erwartet?
> 
> ...



Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich Antworten wie:
"Das Fahrwek ist mit der Boxxer (nicht) uphill tauglich"
"Die Hammerschmidt ist beim DH (k)ein Nachteil"
....


----------



## Grinsekatz (5. Juni 2010)

Hmm,was bei mir gegen HS spricht ist:
-Das Gawicht
-Der grössere Q-Faktor,wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
-Mahlgeräusche
-Und vor allem das Nullspiel was nach einiger Zeit auftritt mit den dazugehörigen Klackergeräuschen was wohl am Abnutzten/Einspielen der Zahräder liegen soll.Das soll normal sein.

Dies alles nur um ein zusätzliches Kettenblatt mit-ok-integrierten Kettenführung/Bashguard zu erhalten.Ein schlechter Kompromiss für mich.

Die Einfachkurbel ist perfekt für mich,da es ungefähr ein Kettenblatt zwischen dem mittleren und grossen Blatt an meiner XT darstellt.

Das tolle am V.FR ist doch sein Gewicht welches es so uphilltauglich macht,das erreichst du nur mit ner BoxxerWC und keiner HS.Bei den Ultimates gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht,Gewicht sollte nicht am falschen Ende gespart werden,zumindest nicht bei einem Anfänger/in und geil aussehen tun die allemal

Dieses Uphillklagen kann ich manchmal nicht nachvollziehen,von 20kg-Trümmern abgesehen.An meinem AM nutze ich U-Turn und Poploc nie,auch wenn es die Geo verbessert im Uphill.Der Lockout hinten wiederum ist sehr effektiv in meinen Augen.Dass das V.FR natürlich kein AM ist...man muss sich halt nur dran gewöhnen,oder konsequenterweise RR oder CC fahren,weil da der Vortrieb am besten ist beim uphill.

Ich denke Das V.FR ist genau richtig für sie


----------



## Unikum777 (5. Juni 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Das tolle am V.FR ist doch sein Gewicht welches es so uphilltauglich macht,das erreichst du nur mit ner BoxxerWC und keiner HS.
> 
> Dieses Uphillklagen kann ich manchmal nicht nachvollziehen,von 20kg-Trümmern abgesehen.



Das niedrige Systemgewicht eines Rades und die dadurch gegebene Uphilltauglichkeit dann aber mit nem Einfachkettenblatt zu kombinieren, ist für mich etwas zuviel des Guten, Gewicht hin oder her. Ein Einfachblatt ist ,abgesehen vom puren Downhill-Racen, immer nur ein Kompromiss, es fehlen einfach Übersetzungen nach oben und unten. Das Mehrgewicht für zwei Blätter nebst Umwerfer/Trigger nehme ich gerne in Kauf, zumal ich auch mein SX Trail in den Alpen die Berge hochrete, ich habe ja Zeit 
Und mit 22/36 geht eigentlich alles, nur bergab vermisse ich ab und an ein paar Zähne

Zum Thema Hammerschmidt:
Die Nachteile muss jeder selber abwägen, ich sehe für mich nur ein vernachlässigbares Mehrgewicht. Denn mit ner anständigen Kettenführung und entsprechend längeren Kette reden wir von vielleicht noch 400 Gramm, natürlich einen leichten Bashguard vorausgesetzt.
Geräusche sind für mich auch immer ein Minuspunkt, aber wenn sie systembedingt sind, kann ich damit leben. Mich nerven eher diese "Woher kommt das jetzt?"-Geräusche...

Letztlich alles eine Frage des Geschmacks. Mein V.FR kommt hoffentlich nächste Woche mit Boxxer und HS + EX1750. Für den Park gibts Mavic 823 mit Hope, stabil und preiswert. Ich werde das V.FR definitiv auch bergauf treten, speziell im Bikeurlaub gibts viele interessante Berge/Abfahrten ohne Liftunterstützung. Und bei verblockten Sachen kommt mir die Bodenfreiheit der HS gerade bei der eher downhilllastigen Geometrie der Rahmengröße M sehr gelegen.

Also alles geht, nix muss 
Das Thema Gewicht wird aber wirklich oft überbewertet. Das V.FR ist aus meiner Sicht übrigens eher wegen des gelungenen Sitzwinkels uphilltauglich.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Grinsekatz (5. Juni 2010)

Ahhh,ok,Bodenfreiheit top bei HS.
Das mit dem Sitzwinkel und uphill ist auch richtig.
Dennoch 400-500 gr hier plus Leichte Boxxer da plus eventuell einen VividAir dort...und schwupps ein Kilo weniger.Das ist schon viel finde ich.

Zur Übersetzung:Ich kann an einer Hand abzählen wie oft ich das 22er-Blatt benutzt habe in meinem Leben.Meine Beine drehen da einfach hohle.Ich schiebe gern wenn ich mit dem Bike langsamer bin als Schrittgeschwindigkeit,prima Gelegenheit dem Wald ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken
Das geht noch schlimmer,hehe.Ein Kumpel von mir fährt ausschliesslich das grosse Blatt,egal ob hoch oder runter,voll der Drehmomentfreak(Ex-Eiskunstläufer).
Und obenrum brauch ich auch nicht soviel Speed,bin bissle der Angsthase.

Gottseidank gibts den Konfigurator und alle sind glücklich


----------



## Grinsekatz (5. Juni 2010)

Seltsam,Votec bietet seit neuestem auch den RC4 als Dämpfer an.Der hat zwar eine HiSpeed-Comp aber kein EndingStroke-Rebound.

Was ist eurer Meinung nach wichtiger.Hab ein bissle Bedenken bei Drops(Vivid),allerdings brauch ich auch keinen Schleudersitz wegen schmalem Rebound(RC4) ...

Der DoubleBarrel hat zwar alles,ist aber unverschämt teuer.


----------



## Unikum777 (5. Juni 2010)

Der RC4 ist sicher auch keine schlechte Wahl. Erst mal sehen, ob der morgen auch noch drin steht. Es gab den ja schon mal vor einigen Wochen für einen Tag als Option 

Mir persönlich geht ne funktionale Zugstufe über alles. Mich hats eigentlich immer wegen einer "aufgebrauchten" Zugstufe oder per Schleudersitz vom Bike katapultiert, je nach dem, ob zu langsam oder zu schnell abgestimmt war.

Viele Verstellmöglichkeiten an den Federelementen sind oftmals ein Garant dafür, sein Fahrwerk komplett vermurkst abzustimmen. Oder man kniet sich da richtig rein. Möchte ich persönlich gar nicht, es muss möglichst einfach sein. Die Zugstufe verstelle ich aber recht oft, je nach Strecke.

Der Fox RC4 ist aber sicher ne amtlich Option zum Vivid. Fehlt nur noch als Krönung die Möglichkeit, ne Fox 40 zu wählen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekatz (5. Juni 2010)

Danke,denke auch die Zugstufe ist wichtiger.Der Gummiknubbel am Vivid ist dann wohl die Hi-Comp,hehe.

Eine 40er?Wieso finden die alle so toll?Die Hi/LO-Geschichte funzt dort auch erst seit Kurzem einigermassen unabhängig.Ebenfalls hab ich ne eingefahrene probesitzen dürfen,ich weiss...,war dennoch nicht berauscht von ihr.Nunja MattHunter fährt ne getravelte 40er,muss ja taugen das Ding.


----------



## Unikum777 (5. Juni 2010)

Hatte die 40er in Whistler im Trek Session 88 im Einsatz. Die Gabel ging schon super, das Ansprechverhalten war ein Traum. Und die fette Optik gefällt mir sehr gut. Aber die Boxxer sollte eigentlich auch reichen 

Mal schauen, ob Votec kommendes Wochenende mal ein paar V.FR mit nach Willingen zum Bike-Festival bringt...


----------



## Grinsekatz (6. Juni 2010)

Überzeugt,mit dem equipment in Whistler

Arbeitet der Trek-Hinterbau wirklich unabhängig von Bremseinflüssen?


----------



## Grinsekatz (6. Juni 2010)

Zu der Verstellerei:
Prinzipiell gebe ich dir Recht,je einfacher desto stressfreier.
Dennoch gefallen mir viele Knöpfe,wenn,aber auch nur dann,diese auch so funktionieren wie sie sollen.
So ne getrennt befüllbare Negativkammer an der Boxxer wär auch nicht schlecht.Kann man prima die Federkennlinie einstellen,auch unter hohem Druck.


----------



## Unikum777 (6. Juni 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Arbeitet der Trek-Hinterbau wirklich unabhängig von Bremseinflüssen?



Ich konnte zumindest kein Bremsstempeln feststellen, allerdings haben die Strecken dort auch größtenteils unglaublichen Flow. Ich glaub, "Crank it up" schafft man ganz ohne Bremsen 

Das Trek kam meinem Ideal sehr nahe, aber Sitzrohrwinkel und nicht vorhandener Verstellbereich des Sattels waren das K.O.-Kriterium. Das V.FR ist dem Trek ja vom Layout her nicht unähnlich, was ich absolut begrüße. Im diirekten Vergleich nicht ganz so ein Bügeleisen, dafür in meinen Augen Vielseitiger.

Viele Knöpfe? Steh ich eigentlich auch drauf, besonders im Auto Aber gerade bei den Rock Shox Gabeln in letzter Zeit sind einige angepriesene Einstellunsgfeatures in der Praxis kaum bis gar nicht feststellbar. Statt vieler eloxierter Einstllungsräder wäre der richte Ölfüllstand ab Werk oftmals zielführender.


----------



## wildchild (6. Juni 2010)

Also denkt ihr, dass man das V.fr auch zum Downhillen verwenden kann?
Kennt jemand noch andere Räder mit ähnlichem oder gleichem Konzept(also eine Mischung aus Downhill und Freeride, das sich dennoch bedingt bergauf kurbeln lässt?
Ach zum Trek:
Bin ich mal eins (die DH version) probeweise auf meinem Homespot gefahren: Auch ohne Bremsmomentabstützung ist kaum Bremsstempeln vorhanden. Man merkt zwar, dass der Hinterbau beim Bremsen nicht mehr 100% aktiv ist, allerdings ist dies so geringfügig, dass man es vernachlässigen kann.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## fedri-ho (6. Juni 2010)

So, da muss ich glaub mal was dazu schreiben. Ich habe die Boxxer WC und die Hammerschmidt am V.FR verbaut. Mit den Syncros FR Laufrädern und den Muddy Marys wiegt der Hobel in Größe L ca. 18,5 kg. Ich selber wieg ca. 90 kg und ein Freeride/DH-Bike sollte bei meinem Körpergewicht nicht viel leichter sein. Ich habe mir auch die EX 1750er mitbestellt und da sind momentan Fat Alberts drauf. Mit dem LRS wiegt der Bock so ca. 1 kg weniger. Die sind aber nur für alpine Trails vorbehalten.

  @ Wildchild: Ich fahre so ziemlich genau deine vorgeschlagene Kombi, nur eben andere Laufräder. Das Bike ist sehr wohl bergauftauglich (auch mit den dicken Rädern) und man kann damit auch ohne weiters 20 km Runden drehen. Ich fahr jedes Mal ca. 7 km bis zum Fuße meines Homespots und von da ca. 250 hm hoch und wieder runter. Das hoch und runter mach ich je nach Lust, Laue und Zeit zwei bis drei mal ... ich komm am Ende also auf 500  750 hm und ca. 35 km Strecke. Die meisten XC-Piloten schauen mich zwar etwas ungläubig an, aber glaub mir, berghoch ist überhaupt kein Problem. Ich fahre die Boxxer ohne Spanngurt voll ausgefahren den Berg hoch. Steigungen bis ca. 15% sind kein Thema; wirds steiler einfach auf dem Sattel nach vorne rutschen. Dank relativ steilem Sitzwinkel kann ich den Sattel so einstellen, dass mein Knie Lotrecht über der vorderen Pedalachse ist .. genau so, wie es sein sollte. Ergonomie bzw. Tritteffizienz ist also, zumindest für mich, kein Problem. 

  In Sachen uphill performace sind die Totem und die Boxxer ziemlich gleich. Die Boxxer hat zwar eine geringfügig höhere (2 mm!!) Einbaulänge, es ist aber ein anderer Steuersatz verbaut, der gegenüber dem Totem Steuersatz fast 20 mm Einbaumaß spart. Ich muss unter der oberen Gabelbrücke aber einen 5 mm Spacer einsetzten, da sonst der Steuersatz nicht richtig geklemmt wird. Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, ist die Boxxer-Front ca. 10 mm tiefer als die Totem-Front. Aber das sind nur Zahlen . 

  Wer die Boxxer unbedingt mit Spanngurt fahren will, sollte besser ein wenig Luft ablassen, das reduziert die statischen Kräfte auf die Gabel. Weiterhin würde ich beide Zugstufen zudrehen, damit beim Ausfedern die Gabel nicht zu heftig in den Spanngurt knallt. Ich glaub ich probier das mal aus ...

  Dann noch zum Thema Hammerschmidt: Ich muss Unikum777 voll beipflichten. Die Vorteile wiegen das Mehrgewicht voll und ganz auf. Ich hatte mir auch überlegt was leichteres, konventionelles zu fahren, habe mich dann aber doch für die Hammerschmidt entschieden ... und bereue es nicht. Die Geräusche sind überhaupt nicht schlimm. In der Ebene auf Teer hör ich sowieso nur die Reifen und wenn ich mit 30 Sachen durch den Wald flieg, habe ich wichtigeres zu tun, als mich auf ein leichtes Surren der Hammerschmidt zu konzentrieren.


BTW: ich habe heute morgen meine neuen, 300g leichteren Pedale ausprobiert ... hm ... aber irgendwie war ich nur 0,1259765 Sekunden schneller oben


----------



## wildchild (6. Juni 2010)

@fedri-ho
Vielen Dank für die hilfreiche Antwort
Würdest du das Votec in dieser Konfiguration als Downhill-tauglich einstufen?
mfg
wildchild


----------



## fedri-ho (6. Juni 2010)

Jepp, das würde ich. Du hast 200 mm Federweg vorne und 194 hinten. Und in der Größe L hast du nen schön langen Radstand.

Aber Freeride und DH sind ohnehin nicht wirklich strikt trennbar.


----------



## wildchild (6. Juni 2010)

mhhh.. gibt es da nicht diese "Tourengröße", die Votec in ihrem Video (einfach bei youtube "Eurobike votec" eingeben) beschrieben hat? Da kam es so rüber, als ob M die Downhilllastige Geometrie besäße und l primär für Freeridetourer gedacht sei...
mfg
wildchild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (6. Juni 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> mhhh.. gibt es da nicht diese "Tourengröße", die Votec in ihrem Video (einfach bei youtube "Eurobike votec" eingeben) beschrieben hat? Da kam es so rüber, als ob M die Downhilllastige Geometrie besäße und l primär für Freeridetourer gedacht sei...



Das ist auch so. L unterscheided sich zu M insbesondere durch ein 4 cm längeres Sitzrohr, das Oberrohr indes ist nur etwa 1 cm länger (genaue Daten auf der Votec-Page). Bei M sitzt zudem das Tretlager etwas tiefer und sollte somit im DH etwas mehr Sicherheit vermitteln.

Mein K.O. für den L-Rahmen war, dass das längere Sitzrohr eigentlich nur durch einen höheren Dom realisiert wird, der Verbindungspunkt zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr sind bei M und L nahezu gleich hoch. Da  ich aber den maximalen Sattelstützenauszug aus Stabilitätsgründen immer maßgeblich am Schweißpunkt Oberrohr/Sitzrohr festmache, bringt mir das längere Sitzrohr persönlich gar nichts. Im Gegenteil, dadurch fehlen mir sogar 4 cm bei der maximalen Versenkbarkeit einer kurzen Bikepark-Sattelstütze. Daher habe ich mich für M entschieden. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Ansonsten hat fedri-ho alles genau auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## fedri-ho (6. Juni 2010)

Ja sorry, stimmt natürlich. Ich bin von meiner Körpergröße (1,91 m) ausgegangen und da ist mir M einfach etwas zu klein (hab ich in Stuggi ausprobiert). D.h. für mich ist L durchaus DH-tauglich und ich kann den Sattel (bezogen auf meine langen Stelzen) weit genug absenken. Ich fahr ihn noch nicht mal voll versenkt, da sind noch 5 cm Luft.
Für alle kleineren Leute für die Tourentauglichkeit nicht an 1. Stelle steht sollten S oder M nehmen.


----------



## Grinsekatz (6. Juni 2010)

@Unikum777

Sehr schön beschrieben die M/L Sache.Das Oberrohr ist um genau zu sein nur 8mm länger.Ich habe mich ebenfalls für M entschieden,bin aber auch "nur" 1.80 gross.

Sehr löblich von Votec drei so unterschiedliche Charakteristiken in ein Modell zu vereinen.

Das die Boxxer effektiv 10mm tiefer baut als die Totem verwirrt mich aber ein bisschen.
Achso,an fedri-ho,
Hast du das neue Casting an deiner WC?


----------



## FFM (7. Juni 2010)

Servus Zusammen,


bin nun an der Grenze des machbaren angelangt. Habe mir vor einem Jahr ein All Mountain mit 140/140 gekauft. Da ich neu in diesem Sport war, wusste ich nicht wo die Reise hin soll. Nun wird das AM verkauft und was anderes muss her. 

Würde gerne das v.fr 1.3 kaufen. Spiele jedoch mit dem Gedanken, den Fox Dämpfer rein zu packen. Was habt ihr gemacht? Farbauswahl, ist ja alles möglich. Kommt man trotzdem noch gut den Berg hoch? Oder ist es eher ein Kampf?

Gruss


----------



## _mike_ (7. Juni 2010)

FFM schrieb:


> Kommt man trotzdem noch gut den Berg hoch? Oder ist es eher ein Kampf?


Also ich verwende das V.FR für 80% bergab, komm damit aber noch gut berghoch (bis 800hm am Stück - allerdings net zu steil). 
Als Tourenbike wärs mir einfach zu schwer, da würd ich dann eher ein 901 aufbauen oder ein Torque Vertride nehmen > 17,5kg zerren auf die Dauer an den Kräften.

Hab jetzt knapp 30000 Tiefenmeter gesammelt und kann nur sagen 
Egal wie steil, wie technisch, wie schnell - das V.FR kommt NIE an die Grenze. 

Der Vivid ist supergeil: einmal richtig eingestellt gibt er die 194mm supersoft frei, und da wippt beim Bergauffahren im Sitzen nix!
Würd mir den Aufpreis auf den Fox sparen und in 10 x Shuttletaxi investieren


----------



## Grinsekatz (7. Juni 2010)

Mensch, wer braucht da ein 5000 Euro-Trek

Die Stelle mit "nie an die Grenze" gefällt mir besonders gut


----------



## FFM (8. Juni 2010)

Danke Euch schon mal für die Antworten. Gibt es für Votec auch ein Probefahrtforum, habe nichts gefunden. Oder wohnt jmd von Euch am Bodensee?

So ein 30 Tage Rückgaberecht, wie bei Canyon, gibt es bei Votec nicht?


----------



## _mike_ (8. Juni 2010)

FFM schrieb:


> So ein 30 Tage Rückgaberecht, wie bei Canyon, gibt es bei Votec nicht?



Doch, wenn du ein eine Standardkonfig hast schon. 
Schau dazu auch mal im Votec - German Handmade Bike thread.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juni 2010)

Ähem, ich platze mal einfach wieder hier rein . Ich wollte euch das schöne Stück nicht vorenthalten. Es landete sogar im Porniciousthread:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (8. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ähem, ich platze mal einfach wieder hier rein . Ich wollte euch das schöne Stück nicht vorenthalten. Es landete sogar im Porniciousthread:



Danke für die Unterbrechung!!! GEKAUFT!!!

Dachte, wenn man, es nicht konfiguriert grifft nur das Fernabsatzgesetz. Also 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht. Auch wenn man es gefahren ist? Kratzer etc?


----------



## dooley242 (8. Juni 2010)

FFM schrieb:


> Danke für die Unterbrechung!!! GEKAUFT!!!
> 
> Dachte, wenn man, es nicht konfiguriert grifft nur das Fernabsatzgesetz. Also 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht. Auch wenn man es gefahren ist? Kratzer etc?



Wenn da Gebrauchsspuren dran sind, nehmen die es bestimmt nicht zum vollen Preis zurück. 
Und das mit den 30 Tagen würde ich mir schriftlich geben lassen. 

Hab jetzt allerdings nicht den "Handmade-Thread" komplett gelesen.


----------



## FFM (8. Juni 2010)

http://www.canyon.com/service/serviceanfragen/

Steht hier...

Wie sieht es mit Crashreplacement aus?


----------



## dooley242 (8. Juni 2010)

FFM schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/service/serviceanfragen/
> 
> Steht hier...
> 
> Wie sieht es mit Crashreplacement aus?



Ich bezog das auf Votec, bei Canyon ist es ja relativ einfach zu finden.


----------



## wildchild (9. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ähem, ich platze mal einfach wieder hier rein . Ich wollte euch das schöne Stück nicht vorenthalten. Es landete sogar im Porniciousthread:



Wo ist das Rad her und wer fährt es? (Wird der Nächste auf meiner Mordliste^^)


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Juni 2010)

Na, wenn ich das wüsste ^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fedri-ho (9. Juni 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> @Unikum777
> 
> Das die Boxxer effektiv 10mm tiefer baut als die Totem verwirrt mich aber ein bisschen.
> Achso,an fedri-ho,
> Hast du das neue Casting an deiner WC?



Sorry, ich habe eins in meiner Rechung vergessen, nämlich die obere Gabelkrone der boxxer. Die ist ca. 6-8 mm stark (ich bin grad zu faul das zu messen), somit sind boxxer und totem Front ungefähr gleich hoch, nur hat die Boxxer 20 mm Federweg mehr. Sorry für die Verwirrung.

Und ja, ich habe das neue Casting.


----------



## Grinsekatz (10. Juni 2010)

Danke,
so hab ich es auch in Erinnerung was die Höhe betrifft.

Neues Casting auch sehr gut

BTW.durfte heute ein Session88 probefahren aufm Parkplatz,getunt auch noch mit Ti-Feder usw...und ner 40er dran.Werd immer noch ned warm mit der Gabel.Die BoxxerRace am Session8,welches da auch herumstand flutschte perfekt.

Freue mich schon auf die WC


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Größenangaben sind natürlich sehr subjektiv. Nichts destotrotz möchte ich gerne von euch wissen, welche Größe ihr mir bei 1,93m und einer 90cm Schrittlänge empfehlen würdet. Ich möchte das V.Fr überwiegend für den Bikepark und zum Tricksen einsetzen. Gelegentlich soll es auch aus eigener Kraft mittels Tele-Stütze bergauf gehen. Ist L schon sehr tourenlastig?

Viele Grüße + Dank
Kalle


----------



## _mike_ (10. Juni 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ist L schon sehr tourenlastig?



Also Kalle, das ist grad beim V.FR net soo einfach weil die Größenangaben des Rahmens (S/M/L) nicht relativ zur der Größe des Fahrers zu sehen ist.

Ich bin mit S bei 173cm zufrieden, weil M weil nur wenig länger aber dafür auch ein tieferes Tretlager plus flacheren Lenkwinkel hat;  was ich nicht möchte.
Da der Unterschied S - L "nur" 3cm ausmacht würde ich bei deiner Größe schon zu L raten, zumal das höherer Sattelrohr (+45mm) schon was bei der Schrittlänge helfen kann.

However, ein Touren-Freerider oder Enduro wird das V.FR nie sein, darüber solltest du dir im klaren sein.......Freerdide-Touren steht mit den richtigen Komponenten dagegen nichts im Weg 

Und falls du nicht grad den double-flare zu deinen Standard-Tricks zählst, würd ich mir mit dem tricksen nicht allzu viele Sorgen machen ;-)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo Mike,
danke, für dein Feedback. Ich fuhr vor meinem Sx Trail, das nun verkauft wird, ein Demo 7. Beide Bikes in L. Das V.Fr von meinem Kumpel Femur in M kam mir schon recht gedrängt vor von daher hast du sicherlich vollkommen Recht: ich bin nun von dem Plan abgekommen und habe das Bike in L umbestellt.

In meiner Galerie findest du ein paar Fotos von meiner "Action". Da ich aber keine 360er oder dergl. vorhabe, sollte das so vollkommen passen, denke ich.  Touren-Freeriding war nicht der Plan - da nehme ich lieber mein Shova für 

Bei der Farbe habe ich mich auch sehr schwer getan. Ein Kumpel hat für mich das Bike netterweise in british-racing-green "lackiert". 

 Ich werde nun aber wohl doch schwarz/gelb nehmen. Der Klassiker 

Viele Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Femur (11. Juni 2010)

Jetzt weiß ichs. Das weiß passt nicht zu dem grün. Da müsste man eine Farbe finden, die mit dem grün besser harmoniert.

Gruß


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Juni 2010)

Edit:

ich habe das Bike nun in midnight blue (wie bei meinem damaligen Hardtail) umbestellt. Das wird richtig fesch 

Heute Nachmittag werde ich nochmal das "M" V.Fr von Femur testen. 8mm mehr Oberrohrlänge beim L sind ja nun wirklich nicht die Welt und wie Unikum schon sagte, dürfte das längere Sitzrohr zu lasten der "Handlichkeit bergab" neigen.

@ Femur:

das kann gut sein. Die Laufräder werden aber eh gegen schwarze Mavic 721 Felgen mit roten Hope Naben getauscht. Ich bin aber drauf und dran, den Hauptrahmen in dem midnight blue meines damaligen Hardtails zu ordern 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Grinsekatz (12. Juni 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Da der Unterschied S - L "nur" 3cm ausmacht würde ich bei deiner Größe schon zu L raten, zumal das höherer Sattelrohr (+45mm) schon was bei der Schrittlänge helfen kann.
> 
> However, ein Touren-Freerider oder Enduro wird das V.FR nie sein, darüber solltest du dir im klaren sein.......Freerdide-Touren steht mit den richtigen Komponenten dagegen nichts im Weg



Och,
es gibt wohl einen Votec-Menschen(glaub Mitentwickler vom v.fr)der gerne auch mal CC-Fahrer den Buckel hoch(viele HM)versägt,im Wiegetritt im höchsten Gang bei einem KettenblattOk,seine Kondition ist wirklich gut aber machbar ist das schon,bestimmt auch für Normalsterbliche,nur gemütlicher.

Find ich sehr sympathisch.


----------



## Dani Ocean (15. Juni 2010)

So am Freitag war es endlich soweit ..... mein VFR ist endlich da........
erster Fahrbericht und bessere Bilder folgen noch.....

ride on


----------



## Unikum777 (15. Juni 2010)

Lecker!
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Femur (15. Juni 2010)

HOT HOT HOT

woher hast du die schwarze Totem??? Konnte Votec so eine liefern???


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Juni 2010)

Top so schön in schwarz 

Ich schließe mich der frage von Femur an


----------



## Dani Ocean (15. Juni 2010)

Hi Kalle, Femur....

ja habe mich selbst gewundert da eigentlich ne weisse geplant war....finde ich jetzt aber net schlimm...anscheinend laut Votec haben die ne Nachlieferung bekommen in schwarz..
habe nur im Moment das Gefühl das die Motion Control Knöpfe viel zu schwer laufen....muss mich aber nochmal durch die Anleitung kämpfen.. oder hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen ???

ride on


----------



## Newmi (15. Juni 2010)

Das mit den MC-Knöpfen war/ist bei meiner genauso!!


----------



## Femur (16. Juni 2010)

bei mir auch. Die sind recht straff im Vergleich zu anderen Gabeln anderer Hersteller. 

Gruß


----------



## Dani Ocean (16. Juni 2010)

danke euch....
habe gestern nochmal probiert, denke ist so wie Ihr das sagt laufen wohl etwas schwerer !!!
muss jetzt er erstaml studieren zwecks druckstufen und floodgate.... ich glaub ich brauch gabelabitur .....

bis wieviel Kilo geht die standartfeder in der totem ?? bis 80kg ??

ride on


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Juni 2010)

Dani,

na das wird schon  

Im Web findest du einige Anleitungen zur Gabel. Die Rock Shox Anleitungen selbst sind ja seit Neuestem recht dürftig. Die Gabel mit der Standardfeder war bisher allen zu straff. Den Eindruck hatte ich bei mir auch. Aber lieber etwas Reserven, als das sie andauernd durchschlägt.

Stell bitte noch ein paar Fotos deiner "Black pearl" hier rein  

Greetz
Kalle


----------



## Dani Ocean (17. Juni 2010)

hi kalle das werd ich tun,

ja was heist zu straff, die Feder ist eher zu weich hab ich das gefühl oder ich zu schwer ???? 

drum bis zu welchem gewicht geht die standart feder......????

ich bin zu schwer


----------



## Femur (17. Juni 2010)

(weiß) extra weich: unter 63 kg
(silber) weich: 63 - 72 kg
(blau) medium: 70- 82 kg
(gelb) hart: 82 - 91 kg
(rot) extra hart: über 91 kg

wie schwer bist Du denn? 

Ich wiege mit Klamotten so ca. 88 kg und habe, bis heute, die letzten 3cm der Gabel noch nie genutzt ( HI und Lowspeed Druckstufe voll auf). Ich glaub ich muß da doch noch was mit dem Öl machen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (17. Juni 2010)

Femur schrieb:


> Ich wiege mit Klamotten so ca. 88 kg und habe, bis heute, die letzten 3cm der Gabel noch nie genutzt ( HI und Lowspeed Druckstufe voll auf). Ich glaub ich muß da doch noch was mit dem Öl machen.
> 
> Gruß



komm so auf ~82 kg und ich nutze bei "normaler" Fahrweise auf z.T. auch krass verblockten Trails und kleineren Drops bisher nur 14-15 cm.
Aber der große Sprungtest steht ja noch aus, drum mach ich erst mal nix....auch wenn sich die Totem krass straffer anfühlt als der Hinterbau mit 550er Feder 
Mein Gabelservice und ab und zu 5er Öl unter die Staubabstreifer wirkte zumindest was das Ansprechen angeht aber Wunder - kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.


----------



## Dani Ocean (17. Juni 2010)

merci ihr zwei ,

denke auch so um die 88kg kampfgewicht  

femur was heist bei dir high und low druckstufe voll auf  das heist laut anzeige rädchen auf hart anschlag drehen ????

ride on wild south


----------



## Dani Ocean (17. Juni 2010)

femur,

nächste frage welche federstärke hast du im dämpfer 550 oder 600 ???

ride on wild south


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Juni 2010)

Dani, soweit ich weiss, hat Femur eine 550er Feder drin. Die hab' ich mir nun auch bestellt 

Leider gibt es die geplanten Hope Laufräder nicht mir roten Naben.  Werde ich auf schlichtes schwarz umsteigen müssen und überlege, nicht doch die X.0 mit dem rot elox zu nehmen. Was meint ihr - ist das den Aufpreis von ca. 85 Euro wert?

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Dani Ocean (18. Juni 2010)

hi kalle,

merci für die info.......werd ich mir auch besorgen

denke rein technisch gesehen ist der aufpreis das nicht wert, wenn du aber die optik willst must du den preis wohl bezahlen


----------



## Femur (18. Juni 2010)

550 ist richtig

ich würde die 85 Euronen ausgeben!! Allein schon wegen dem roten Spider in der Kassette.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Juni 2010)

Hm ich überlege noch. Habe nachgefragt: nach wie vor ist nur der Schalthebel rechts der Schaltung eloxiert. Sieht doch irgendwie links dann so leer aus


----------



## Femur (20. Juni 2010)

Dani Ocean schrieb:


> merci ihr zwei ,
> 
> denke auch so um die 88kg kampfgewicht
> 
> ...



nein, genau andersrum. 

Gruß


----------



## Unikum777 (21. Juni 2010)

Am Donnerstag noch handwarm vom Zusammenbau in Wenden abgeholt:









Ein paar Sachen wurden bereits und werden noch getauscht, alles in allem aber ein sehr sauber aufgebautes Bike.


----------



## Femur (21. Juni 2010)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Juni 2010)

Sehr schick in dem schwarz mit der DC


----------



## malice (22. Juni 2010)

Thread gerade erst entdeckt, die Bilder machen mir den Mund wässrig... hab ebenfalls eines bestellt, speed silver / rot mit boxxer. Kanns nur schwer erwarten  Wie lange hats bei euch gedauert bis die Renner abholbereit waren?


----------



## Dani Ocean (22. Juni 2010)

@ Unikum !!! sehr schönnnnn

@malice bei mir waren es 6-8 wochen

ride on


----------



## Dani Ocean (22. Juni 2010)

@ femur,

merci zwecks der high und low speed druckstufe, habe jetzt am sonntag endlich mal das bike und die Gabel ausprobieren können und ja man brauch keine härtere Feder.... völlig ausreichend..

Frage hast du mal den Ölstand in der Totem gemessen, hat irgendwer nen messwert ????

ride on dani


----------



## Femur (22. Juni 2010)

Bezüglich der Totem wird dir bestimmt hier geholfen. Die Jungs schildern da viele Erfahrungen und haben jede menge Tips und Tricks wie man die Totem pimpen kann. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435024&highlight=rock+shox+totem

Bei meiner habe ich auch mal reingeschaut, aber da war alles io. Ich werd aber bei Gelegenheit das Öl im Casting gegen 5W tauschen. Das soll vorallem das Ansprechverhalten verbessern.

Gruß


----------



## dooley242 (22. Juni 2010)

malice schrieb:


> Thread gerade erst entdeckt, die Bilder machen mir den Mund wässrig... hab ebenfalls eines bestellt, speed silver / rot mit boxxer. Kanns nur schwer erwarten  Wie lange hats bei euch gedauert bis die Renner abholbereit waren?



Im Moment soll die Lieferzeit wohl ca. drei Wochen betragen, wenn alle Teile vorhanden sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Juni 2010)

Ich kann dann nächste Woche berichten, ob die drei Wochen passen 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## malice (23. Juni 2010)

Ja, das hatte mir der Service auch so mitgeteilt, aber man weiss ja nie. Kalle macht klar, das is jut


----------



## Dani Ocean (23. Juni 2010)

@ femur merci für den tip..

@kalle drück dir die daumen.....


----------



## Newmi (24. Juni 2010)

So wie es aussieht, oder besser anhört/anfühlt, haben sich die Lager der Vorderradnabe der EX 1750 verabschiedet!!
Es quietscht wie Sau und man spürt auch, das es im Innern nicht mehr so glatt läuft!!
Weiß zufällig jemand was für Lager verbaut sind??
Ich hab schon die Suche beauftragt, aber da kam rein gar nix dabei raus!!
Gruß Newmi


----------



## Snoopy007 (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich habe letzte Woche mein Votec FR mit ner Totem Coil bekommen. Jetzt ist an der Gabel, unten aus dem Zugstufeneinsteller ein wenig Öl rausgetropft, und da die Gabel so saumäßig hart war, habe ich mir die Feder mal angeschaut. Es ist eine rote Feder drinne! Ich habe gelesen daß die standard Feder eine blaue ist!? Ich habe nun meine Schätzchen nach Stuttgart in den Shop gebracht. Dort hat der Verkäufer mir vor Ort mit nem Inbusschlüssel das Teil wo der Zugstufeneinsteller drinne steckt festgezogen. Ich habe mein Bike in Stuttgart gelassen weil ich ja noch die rote gegen eine blaue Feder tauschen lassen möchte. Jetzt hab ich dort angerufen und er sagte mir daß die rote Feder die standard Feder sei und das Bike abholbereit ist. Stimmt das so ? ist die blaue die standard Feder ?


----------



## wildchild (25. Juni 2010)

hey
Rot ist eigendlich extra hart, also für Fahrer über 91 kg!!!
Hier ist mal eine kleine Übersicht (musst etwas runterscrollen):
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/index.php/cat/c2051_Rock-Shox-Totem.html
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Unknown (27. Juni 2010)

So dann stelle ich mal kurz meinen neuen Keiler vor.


----------



## wildchild (27. Juni 2010)

sehr schick
Meins (bzw. das meiner Schwester) kommt auch so in etwa 2 Wochen
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön, Unknown. Das Design wollte ich auch erst nehmen.

Wie lang musstest du warten?

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unknown (27. Juni 2010)

Ca 2 Wochen hab da nen Wunschtermin angegeben. War alles kein Problem. 
Votec ist da wohl sehr flexible was termin und Farbe angeht.


----------



## malice (28. Juni 2010)

Grml, grad 'nen Anruf bekommen, die Boxxer sind aus -.- 

Jemand interesse an einer Totem?


----------



## fedri-ho (28. Juni 2010)

Moinsen zusammen. 

Endlich durfte mein V.FR seinen ersten Tag im Bikepark erleben. Und ich muss sagen super super super ... bis auf die Reifen.
Ich hab inzwischen auch den Race Face Atlas Lenker drauf, momentan noch ungekürzt ... war im Park auch super froh darüber. Denn auf den verblockten und steinigen Trails in Bad Hindelang brauchts scho a weng Kontrolle.
Ich denke ich werd den Atlas erstmal so breit lassen. 
Federperformance war absolut top, sowohl vorne (boxxer) als auch hinten (vivid). Federweg sauber genutzt, kein Durchschlag und weiche Landungen. (OK, den 3,5m Drop hab ich (noch) ausgelassen).
Wendigkeit im Serpentinen-Teil und auf der kleinen North-Shore auch mit Boxxer absolut ok. 
Tiefe Stufen (Hammerschmidt Aufsetz-Stufen) sind dank langer Gabel und flachem Lenkwinkel null Thema. 

Nur die Reifen, die Reifen ... lass mal zählen: Allein bei mir waren es drei Durchschläge mit entsprechenden Schlangenbissen (und das bei 1,8 bar!!!). Selbst mit den vor Ort gekauften DH-Schläuchen wars nicht besser. Dann wären da noch mind. 4 andere Jungs die mit den Muddy Mary FRs Luftprobleme hatten. 
Bei mir daheim (Waldboden, Wurzeln ...) sind die Marys echt super. Schön leicht, stabil, genug Traktion.
Aber in Hindelang (ok, der Park is eher ein "alpiner" Trail Park) bist du mit den FR-Reifen aufgeschmissen (und ich war noch lange nicht mit Vollgas unterwegs). 
Ich werd mir jetzt was mit deutlich mehr Gummi kaufen, so 1,2 kg pro Reifen ... könnt ihr da was empfehlen?
Denn flicken kann ich jetzt in Rekordzeit, jetzt wärs an der Zeit ein wenig mehr zu fahren 

Ein neues Bildle gibts auch noch ... aber ich bin echt nicht so der Fotograf


----------



## wildchild (28. Juni 2010)

wie wärs denn mit maxxis minion DH?
mfg
wildchild


----------



## fedri-ho (28. Juni 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> wie wärs denn mit maxxis minion DH?
> mfg
> wildchild



Ja, an den hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
Passt der in der 2,5er Version ins V.FR?


----------



## _mike_ (28. Juni 2010)

fedri-ho schrieb:


> Ja, an den hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
> Passt der in der 2,5er Version ins V.FR?



Yep, passt gut. 
Fahr ich hinten auf den Deetraks, vorne RQ.
Nur für die Touren und Trails  hab ich den MM erst mal auf den 1750er gelassen.
Hab in Bozen erst eine Fahrt mit den MM gemacht und bin dann auf den anderen LRS umgestiegen, und der Unterschied besonders hinten ist schon enorm wenns steinig und hollprig wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jehans (29. Juni 2010)

Ich freue mich diesen Thread gefunden zu haben! Letzte Woche habe ich
mein v.FR in nahezu Standart (totem, vivid, E-CR, 1750) bestellt. Ich 
hoffe, dass es in den nächsten 2 Wochen eintrifft.

Ich bin vorher nen Fritzz gefahren (nun ausm Keller geklaut) und kam 
sehr oft an die Grenzen der Schwingungs-Dämpfer. Umso mehr freue 
mich nun auf die FRieda.

Momentan mit einem ZuFußGruß aus Thüringen
jh*


----------



## Unknown (29. Juni 2010)

Hausratversicherung läßt grüßen.... Die kommt wenn du glückhast für die Kosten auf.

Alles nur so am Rande.


----------



## jehans (29. Juni 2010)

jupp, allerdings bei aufbruchdiebstahl ist die erwartungsquote um die 6 MOnate...

grüße


----------



## pixelquantec (29. Juni 2010)

Im Keller ist ein wertiges Bike eh`nicht versichert.


----------



## Unknown (29. Juni 2010)

Meine schon  und zwar über die......... na du weißt schon. 
Hausratversicherung. Kannst da angeben bzw zusatzversichern. 
Hab ich gemacht.


----------



## jehans (30. Juni 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Im Keller ist ein wertiges Bike eh`nicht versichert.



Entschuldige die Nachfrage, aber wieso soll der Keller nicht versichert 
sein? Gehört genau so zum Hausrat, wie alle anderen Räume auch. 
Vorausgesetzt er ist seperat abschließbar!

Man(n) kann ja wohl kaum verlangen, dass alle Ihre 5000 Bikes neben 
das Bett stellen! Ich glaube eher mit der Garage wirds manchmal etwas
schwierig.

morgendliche Grüße
jh*


----------



## ChrisPi (30. Juni 2010)

jehans schrieb:


> Entschuldige die Nachfrage, aber wieso soll der Keller nicht versichert
> sein? Gehört genau so zum Hausrat, wie alle anderen Räume auch.
> Vorausgesetzt er ist seperat abschließbar!



Das Thema wird bei jeder Hausrat anders geregelt,sollte immer separat abgeklärt werden.Würde ich jedem wärmstens empfehlen!
Mir wurde mein VFR gestohlen.Die Ermittlungen laufen noch,werde deswegen nicht mehr dazu sagen.
Mein Rat: egal ob Auto,Bike oder sonstwas: niemals jemand zu sich nach Hause kommen lassen,besser am Supermarktparkplatz oder sonstwo treffen


----------



## Grinsekatz (30. Juni 2010)

Hmm,mir wurde auch mal eins ausm Keller gestohlen.Mein AMS-Cube aus dem Treppenhaus einer Arbeitskollegin und zwei/drei andere Bikes ebenso...
Bei der Kollegingeschichte hat ihre Hausratsvesicherung nicht gegriffen,warum auch immer.
Seit dem kommt mein Stereo IMMER in die Wohnung.Draussen wir NUR in Sichtweite abgeschlossen.
Der letzte der dachte er könne mein Bike anfassen habe ich die Frage gestellt(er ganz verdutzt das ich auf einmal hinter ihm stand),ob er denn auf Schmerzen steht,wenn ja solle er doch weiter an meinem Stereo herumfummeln.
Bin von Natur aus nicht aggro,aber da hört bei mir der Spass ganz schnell auf.

Jemandem sein Bike zu klauen ist für mich aller unterste Schublade und mit nichts zu entschuldigen.Somit kommt mein v.fr auch in den vierten Stock.Das hält fit und trägt nebenbei zur Verschönerung meiner Wohnung bei


----------



## Grinsekatz (30. Juni 2010)

@ChrisPi,
Das tut mir wirklich sehr Leid mit deinem v.fr.Hoffe das du Erfolg haben wirst*daumendrück*


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. Juni 2010)

Servus,

@ Chrispi: das ist wirklich hart. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du schnell wieder zu dem Bike kommst 

@ all: das mit den drei Wochen beim V.Fr wird wohl doch nichts bei mir  Vivids sind alle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (30. Juni 2010)

jehans schrieb:


> Entschuldige die Nachfrage, aber wieso soll der Keller nicht versichert
> sein? GehÃ¶rt genau so zum Hausrat, wie alle anderen RÃ¤ume auch.
> Vorausgesetzt er ist seperat abschlieÃbar!
> 
> ...


 
In einem EFH oder RH mag das sein, aber in einem Mietshaus sind die Bikes nicht versichert wenn sie im Keller stehen. Genau wie auf DachbÃ¶den und in TreppenhÃ¤usern. Da sich meine Bikes in den letzten Jahren irgendwie "vermehrt" haben, habe ich die Hausrat entsprechend angepasst und dabei erfahren mÃ¼ssen, das in Mieterkellern sowas nicht versichert ist. Genau wie Laptops oder Goldschmuck. Und wenn ihr mal rechnet, sind vernÃ¼nftige Bikes teurer als ein Laptop. Meine Bikes sind in der Wohnung alle versichert und wenn ich unterwegs bin nur eines ( Macht ja auch Sinn, da man meistens nur mit einem fahren kann. ) bis 2500â¬. Man schlÃ¤ft dann auch viel ruhiger.

So, genug OT.


----------



## Unknown (30. Juni 2010)

Hmm komisch, bei meiner sind die Räder gesondert aufgeführt und wenn sie gestolen werden, egal wann oder wo, bekomme ich meinen Einsatz wieder. Werd mich aber mal schlau machen. Errare humanum est


----------



## malice (1. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> @ Chrispi: das ist wirklich hart. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du schnell wieder zu dem Bike kommst
> 
> @ all: das mit den drei Wochen beim V.Fr wird wohl doch nichts bei mir  Vivids sind alle...



Wann hat man Dir denn das mitgeteilt? Wehe der kommt mir jetzt, nachdem schon meine Boxxer nichmehr drin ist, noch mit "Dämpfer alle". Dann kauf ich aus trotz was hässliches.


----------



## Unikum777 (3. Juli 2010)

Mal ne Frage an die Boxxer-Treiber unter den V.FR-Besitzern:

Kommt bei Euch die empfohlene Luftdruckmenge hin? Bei mir wird die Gabel mit den für mein Gewicht vorgeschlagenen 100 PSI nahezu zur Starrgabel, mit 60-65 PSI passt hingegen der SAG perfekt. Die Gabel ist allerdings noch nicht eingefahren, die Jungfernfahrt ist erst morgen. 

Normal? Egal? Problem?

Danke vorab...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Juli 2010)

malice schrieb:


> Wann hat man Dir denn das mitgeteilt? Wehe der kommt mir jetzt, nachdem schon meine Boxxer nichmehr drin ist, noch mit "Dämpfer alle". Dann kauf ich aus trotz was hässliches.



Das hat man mir erst auf telefonische Nachfrage! (E-Mail an [email protected] wurde ignoriert) am 30.6 - einen Tag bevor die versprochenen drei Wochen Warten rum waren, mitgeteilt. Mir wurde Aufpreisfrei ein Marzocchi Rocco Worldcup Dämpfer angeboten. Ich möchte aber den ViVid haben, zumal schon die passende, härtere Feder hier liegt. Ich weiß nicht, was ich von dem Rocco halten soll... 

Ich frage mich, wie Votec die Teile einkauft. Auf gut Glück mal hier ein paar Dämpfer, dann da eine Gabel und dann ist man doch unterversorgt.

Nochmal möchte ich nicht so lange auf mein Votec warten. Ich hoffe, es geht bald an. Lieferzeit bisher ungewiss! 

Gruß
Kalle

@ Unikum: explizit zur Boxxer kann ich dir kein Input liefern - in der Pike Air, die ich damals fuhr, waren die letzten Endes benötigten Drücke aber auch wesentlich niedriger, als von Rock Shox angegeben. Von daher wundert mich das nicht


----------



## Dani Ocean (3. Juli 2010)

@kalle 
drücken die weiterhin die daumen..... das wird schon..aber hab auch paar mal gedacht die spinnen die votecler bis endlich mein Vfr nach g6 wochen oder so da war.....

hands on ..ride on


----------



## fedri-ho (4. Juli 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Boxxer-Treiber unter den V.FR-Besitzern:
> 
> Kommt bei Euch die empfohlene Luftdruckmenge hin? Bei mir wird die Gabel mit den für mein Gewicht vorgeschlagenen 100 PSI nahezu zur Starrgabel, mit 60-65 PSI passt hingegen der SAG perfekt. Die Gabel ist allerdings noch nicht eingefahren, die Jungfernfahrt ist erst morgen.
> 
> ...



Hi Unikum777,

der Luftdruck bei der Boxxer orientiert sich glaub eher an Worldcup-Fahrern ... laut Liste sollte ich um die 100 psi (5,8 bar), also genau wie du, fahren. Ich hab um 30% Sag zu erreichen aber nur 70 psi (4,8 bar) dirn. Auf der Piste fühlt sich die Luftmenge ganz gut an und durchgeschlagen ist sie auch noch nicht. Steht auch in diversen Tests, dass die Druckangaben wohl etwas zu hoch für normalo Fahrer sind.

Zum Ermitteln vom SAG schreibt Rock Shox, man solle low- und highspeed Druckstufe ganz öffnen, sonst wär der gemessene SAG falsch (zu klein).

greetz


----------



## Unikum777 (4. Juli 2010)

@fedri-ho

Danke, dann bin ich beruhigt. Heute war die erste Tour, die Gabel sprach dafür schon erstaunlich gut an. Die 65 PSi scheinen gut zu passen. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, das Rad funktioniert nahezu perfekt, auch wenn die schweren 2,5er Minions ordentlich Körner ziehen. Aber das habe ich ja selbst so gewollt  
Selbst steilere Rampen konnte ich mit der Boxxer gut hochkurbeln. 
Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## malice (4. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Das hat man mir erst auf telefonische Nachfrage! (E-Mail an [email protected] wurde ignoriert) am 30.6 - einen Tag bevor die versprochenen drei Wochen Warten rum waren, mitgeteilt. Mir wurde Aufpreisfrei ein Marzocchi Rocco Worldcup Dämpfer angeboten. Ich möchte aber den ViVid haben, zumal schon die passende, härtere Feder hier liegt. Ich weiß nicht, was ich von dem Rocco halten soll...
> 
> Ich frage mich, wie Votec die Teile einkauft. Auf gut Glück mal hier ein paar Dämpfer, dann da eine Gabel und dann ist man doch unterversorgt.
> 
> ...



Dank Dir. Ich hab jetzt mal ne Mail an die status abgesetzt. Wenn das nicht rechtzeitig wird muss ich mir anderweitig umsehen, endlos Geduld hab ich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekatz (5. Juli 2010)

@Unikum777.
Mann mann mann...
Sehr schön was ich da sehe.Die Boxxer macht sich sehr hübsch an deinem Bike mit weissem LRS.
Und der goldene Lenker inkl.Schraubgriffe harmonieren gut mit dem Rahmengelb

Warte immer noch auf mein 1.4.....will jetzt schnell haben mein Spielzeug


----------



## _mike_ (5. Juli 2010)

Snoopy007 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Bike in Stuttgart gelassen weil ich ja noch die rote gegen eine blaue Feder tauschen lassen möchte. Jetzt hab ich dort angerufen und er sagte mir daß die rote Feder die standard Feder sei und das Bike abholbereit ist. Stimmt das so ? ist die blaue die standard Feder ?



Hat sich das mittlerweile geklärt?
Mittel sollte standardmäßig drin sein, nur hab ich mal gelesen das die Farbe net immer 100% stimmen muss bei OEM gabeln.
Brauch immer noch nur 140-150mm, egal was ich anstell


----------



## Snoopy007 (5. Juli 2010)

Jo das ist geklärt. Angeblich ist in der 2010er Version die rote Feder als standard drinne. Hab mir nun die blaue Feder für 45 gekauft . Jetzt passt aber alles , und vorne tropft auch nix mehr aus der Gabel raus 

grreezzzz
Snoopy007


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Juli 2010)

Hat zufällig jemand von euch schonmal den Dämpfer ausgebaut bzw. kann mir so die benötigten Buchsen-Maße des 2010er V.Frs nennen? Wäre super hilfreich 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Snoopy007 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte da noch ne Frage, passen auf das FR hinten Reifen in der Breite 2,7 drauf ? Vorne gehen laut Herstellerangaben auf die Totem max. 2,7 zoll drauf. Hat da schon wer erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## jehans (7. Juli 2010)

Ich habe heute RÃ¼cksprache gehalten, da es den Vivid gerade nicht gibt, wird es frÃ¼hstens zu einer Auslieferung in KW 29 kommen. Ich hab mich jetzt alternativ  zu nem Marzocchi (um die 80â¬ Aufpreis) entschieden...

GrÃ¼Ãe
jh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Juli 2010)

Mein V.Fr soll heute in den Versand gehen (auch mit Rocco statt Vivid). Konnte die Ungewissheit nicht länger ertragen. Gem. eines Kumpels ist der Rocco dem Vivid aber klar überlegen. Ich habe ja dann mit Femur den direkten Vergleich und bin gespannt 

Welche Pedale fahrt ihr? Ich suche Plattformpedale, die nicht altzuschwer sind, lange haltbar (gut gelagert) und super Grip bieten. Momentan tendiere ich zu den Straitline.

Günstige Alternativen?

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Bloodhound5 (8. Juli 2010)

fahre die twenty6 Pedale, bin sehr zufrieden, optisch wie vom gripp. gewicht passt auch. cnc vom feinsten. der importeur ist hier auch irgendwie im forum aktiv, hat mir damals nen guten preis gemacht. wenn du interesse hast such ich dir das mal raus 

Gruß

Aaron


----------



## svs (8. Juli 2010)

NC17 Sudpin III S-Pro sind vom Grip und Gewicht gut.
Sixpack Skywalker sind auch in Ordnung, die verlieren mir aber zu schnell den Anstrich.
Wobei bei da einige Farben lackiert und andere eloxiert sind soweit ich weiß. 
Weiß ist lackiert und blättert schnell ab.


----------



## _mike_ (8. Juli 2010)

Syncros Meathook 

Suuuuper Grip, unter 500g, sehr & robust, in 4 Farben erhältlich.
Fahr die am V.FR und werd mir auch welche ans Enduro schrauben.
Gibt seit dieses Jahr auch  noch ne leichtere Version Namens CRUX, is aber teurer dafür nur 428g.

NC-17 Studpin III fahr ich seit zwei Jahren am Enduro, sind auch sehr robust für das Gewicht aber der Grip ist im Vergleich zu den Meathook erbärmlich.....ich fahr da lange net so so sicher - egal ob nass oder trocken.


----------



## Unikum777 (8. Juli 2010)

NC 17 Sudpin III, Preis/Leistung/Gewicht für mich top, fahre die auf allen Rädern bisher ohne Probleme, mit den Five-Ten finde ich den Grip persönlich schon fast abartig


----------



## Dani Ocean (8. Juli 2010)

Fahre die DMR V8 an fast allen Bikes und bin bis jetzt super zufrieden....und in kombi mit meinen Five ten rip wie sauuuuuuu

preis ist auch net schlecht liegen glaub wie die NC 17......

ride on


----------



## Dani Ocean (8. Juli 2010)

da hier immer nur saubere bikes gezeigt werden, werd ich jetzt mal mein V.FR nach einen Tag in Todtnau reinstellen 

War die erste längere ausfahrt, war supi zum fahren bin begeistert, da hier neulich auch über reifen diskutiert wurde.........bin den ganzen tag ohne eine platten die muddy marys in DH version 2,3 zoll weiche micschung gehafhren.....

ride on dani





p.s. folgt auch wieder nen bild mit sauberem bike ......


----------



## jehans (8. Juli 2010)

Da wars aber ganz schön trocken bei Dir, wa... 

Schönes BIKE! Ikke bekomm es next Week ähnlich... Kann es kaum erwarten!

Gruß
jh*


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

tip top - eure Resonanz 

Danke erstmal, für die ganzen Vorschläge. Die Nc17 Sudpin fährt ein Kumpel. Die gefallen mir auch gut, wobei es für den gleichen Preis auch die Sixpack Icon gibt. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können? 

E-Mail von Votec bekommen: V.Fr ist auf der Reise. Ich sach euch - das wird richtig schick 

Greetz
Kalle


----------



## jehans (8. Juli 2010)

Moin Kalle,

ich nehme an, Du haust die 1750 ausm V.FR raus. Was machstn stattdessen rein?
Suche noch komplett schwarze LR. Nen Tip?

Grüße
jh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Juli 2010)

Servus Jehans,

genau. Ich tausche die 1750 gegen Mavic 721 Felgen mit roten Hope Naben und schwarzen Speichen. Sieht dann so aus:




Die Naben gibt es natürlich auch in schwarz - somit kannst du einen kompl. schwarzen Laufradsatz realisieren.
Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Unikum777 (8. Juli 2010)

Bei mir wirds die Mavic 823 mit Hope Pro2 vorne und Saint-Naben hinten. Die Felge entspricht der alten Deemax (nicht Ultimate), ist ausreichend leicht und mächtig stabil. Und mit den gelben Decals passt sie zumindest zu meinem Rahmen sehr gut, ansonsten halt abmachen 

Für rund 330,- ein absolut stabiler Bikeparkradsatz.


----------



## jehans (8. Juli 2010)

TOLL! Ihr habt mir unglaublich geholfen. Wo bestell ich die am besten (customized)?

ZuFußGruß und nen dickes Dank!
jh*


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Juli 2010)

Ich kann dir bikepartsonline empfehlen. Ich habe dort zum ersten mal gekauft und bin super zufrieden mit dem Laden. Gute Arbeit, fairer Preis und super Service bisher 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Unikum777 (8. Juli 2010)

Chainreactioncycles.com ist zurzeit versandkostenfrei, ich war auch mit der Einspeichqualität zufrieden. Habe nur minimal nachzentriert.

Actionsports.de hat mich persönlich bisher auch nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## wildchild (8. Juli 2010)

selbst poison ist voll i.O. mit ihren Laufradkonfigurator
DIe haben halt nur keine hope pro 2 naben...
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Juli 2010)

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass mein Satz bei Bikepartsonline um einiges günstiger, als bei Chain war. Außerdem gab es bei Chain keine roten Nippel 

Man muss halt wissen, was man von einem Laufradsatz erwartet. Poison ist auch ok aber die Einspeichqualität durch die Maschine lässt sich nicht mit einem von Hand eingespeichten, und mehrfach abgedrückten Laufradsatz vergleichen.

Wichtige Frage:

man bekommt ja immer eine Mail, dass das Radel rausgeschickt worden ist. Mit welchem Versender wurde euch das V.Fr wieviel Tage nach Erhalt der Mail denn zugestellt und kann man auch mit EC oder Kreditkarte zahlen?

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## ChrisPi (8. Juli 2010)

Hey,
nachdem du die Mail erhalten hast kannst du am Tag drauf o. spätestens 2 Tage drauf mit deinem Bike rechnen.Zur Bezahlung: so wie du es gewählt hast.Per Nachnahme ist normal bar beim Paketfahrer.Wüsste nicht das die auch EC nehmen,aber kann mich auch irren


----------



## _mike_ (8. Juli 2010)

Snoopy007 schrieb:


> Jo das ist geklärt. Angeblich ist in der 2010er Version die rote Feder als standard drinne. Hab mir nun die blaue Feder für 45 gekauft . Jetzt passt aber alles , und vorne tropft auch nix mehr aus der Gabel raus
> 
> grreezzzz
> Snoopy007



Hab grad mal aufgeschraubt - ist ne blaue drin wie bestellt 
Kann die Gabel bis auf 175mm zusammendrücken, die letzten mm sind wohl der Durchschlagschutz. Werd mal auf den ersten Parkeinsatz mit großen Drops warten und mich noch zentraler aufs Bike stellen, vieleicht kann ich Ihr dann mehr rauskitzeln als die 150mm die ich derzeit brauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (9. Juli 2010)

Votec versendet meines wissens per dpd, war zumindest letztes Jahr so.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Juli 2010)

Danke euch, habe ich eben auch nochmal rausgefunden. Bisher war das Auto leider noch nicht da... 

@ Chris: gibts News zu deinem Radel?

Edit: Radel ist da. Fotos gibt es heute Abend oder morgen - jetzt wird erstmal gegrillt


----------



## malice (9. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch, bin gespannt auf die Bilder  

Meine Kiste steht im Shop, leider bis nächsten Dienstag ohne Steckachse und einen Bremsadapter -.-

Kann mir wer in etwa sagen auf welche Länge die den Gabelschaft von den Totems stutzen? Ich schätze mal Grob auf 175mm. Und sind da zu der Gabel Anleitung + Garantiegedöns bei? Will meine Totem tauschen, muss das allerdings recht bald machen (Urlaub... )

Grüße


----------



## sh0rt (9. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Edit: Radel ist da. Fotos gibt es heute Abend oder morgen - jetzt wird erstmal gegrillt



Wann fahren wir es ein? braunlage?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Juli 2010)

Servus,

danke malice.

Habe das Radel mal eben ausgepackt. Wider Erwartens ist statt des angenkündigten Rocco Dämpfers der Vivid drin - soll mir recht sein. Leider hat das Radel ein paar kleine Lackschäden und es wurde mal wieder das Sattelrohr sehr schlecht ausgerieben, weshalb das erste Foto erstmal ohne Stütze gemacht worden ist. Auch das hintere Steckachsgewinde wurde nicht sonderlich gut geschnitten.

Das war es aber erstmal mit der Kritik. Zum Fahren mit den neuen Laufrädern komme ich erst morgen. 

Nun zum großen Plus: das Design 





Bessere Bilder vom fertigen bike morgen bei Licht.

Grüße
Kalle

@ Short: Sonntach braunlage? Oder ist da das Rennen?


----------



## ibislover (9. Juli 2010)

schöne bike bis jetzt!

aber wie dämlich sind die bei votec eigentlich!? jeder kunde beschwert sich, die zeitschriften schreiben es schon und die reiben die sitzrohr immer noch nicht aus!
kann ich nicht verstehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (9. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> ...und es wurde mal wieder das Sattelrohr sehr schlecht ausgerieben... Auch das hintere Steckachsgewinde wurde nicht sonderlich gut geschnitten.



Kommt mir beides sehr bekannt vor, da musste ich leider auch noch mal Hand anlegen. 

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad, schaut richtig gut aus!


----------



## Grinsekatz (10. Juli 2010)

Juhuuuuuuh,hab heut meins gekriegt(M) in Schwarz/weiss/gelb mit Ultimate und Boxxer und Saint-Bremsanlage und XO.Hab noch keine Zeit gehabt durchzudrehen...

Dickes Lob an den Stuttgarter shopHabs handwarm zusammenmontiert in Empfang genommen und bin nun frisch verliebt

Nun,gleich mal mit nem Kumpel ne Tour gemacht.Also Uphill geht noch besser als ich gedacht habe,trotz Directmount-Vorbau.Die Übersetzung mit einem Kettenblatt ist perfekt für mich.Der Freilauf summt leise wie ne Biene und die Kettenführung hat auch nen guten Sound.Auch gleich mal einen Minidrop(60cm) gecheckt-war da was?

Die Laufruhe bei höherem Speed ist super.Das Ding vermittelt einen sehr massiven Eindruck,auch ohne 20Kg.die Saint ist der Hammer,kein Klingeln/Quitschen dafür mächtig Druck und prima dosierbar,definitiv besser als meine The One.Habe dann noch die NC-17 SudpinIII S-Pro drangemacht welche im Shop ausgestellt waren-auch top und Superflach.Ach und die XO ist schön knackig und unauffällig im Betrieb.

Nun eine kleine Frage,was ist der Bottom-out-Knopf genau,und warum lässt der sich nicht drehen??Mach ich irgendetwas falsch?
Der einzige"Mangel" den ich entdekt habe ist ein verdrehtes Standrohr.Sprich das BOX ist nicht eben mit dem XER am Casting.Drehen kein Problem?Und vom Ölstand hoffe ich das der korrekt ist an ner 1750Euro-Gabel.Sie spricht aber jetzt schon klasse an.

Momentan das schönste Bike in seiner Klasse.Selbst das Session88 kommt da meiner Meinung nach nicht mit,von der Geo und Sitzrohr ganz zu schweigen.Ein wahres Wunder was Uphill so geht.

Während andere Hersteller mit fragwürdigem Leichtbau 180mm AMs/Enduros bauen machts Votec andersherum,und es geht.Wenn Teleskopstützen nicht so schwer wären würd ich mir eine ranmachen und somit einigen Enduros die Grundlage unter den Füssen wegziehen.Obwohl,mit Vivid-Air+RS Telestütze dürfte sich nicht viel verändern,ausser der Europegel in meinem Geldbeutel.

@Malice
Wenn dein V.FR silber ist,hab ichs heut gesehenaber nicht angefasst...hab ja meins zum anfassen und angucken hier in meinem Wohnzimmer.

Nochmal dickes Lob an Votec,speziell der S-Shop


----------



## Unikum777 (10. Juli 2010)

Ne, was für´n Loblied...

...aber wenn er doch Recht hat!

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Baby, ne Teleskopstütze lohnt sich bei der Geometrie.


----------



## wildchild (10. Juli 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Kommt mir beides sehr bekannt vor, da musste ich leider auch noch mal Hand anlegen.



Inwiefern hast du denn beim Steckachsgewinde Hand angelget? Du wirst es ja wohl kaum nachgeschnitten habe, oder?



Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Obwohl,mit Vivid-Air....


Was haben denn alle nur an dem Vivid Air? Vom Design und vom grundlegenen Aufbau (auch von technischer Seite) ist der fast identisch zum Manitou Evolver isx-4/-6. Einziger Unterschied, der wirklich etwas bewirken könnte ist dieser Temperatursensor. Der Evolver wurde auch schon mehrfach zum most-coil-like Dämpfer gevotet.
mfg
wildchild
PS: @Grinsekatz: Hast du zuuufäälig ein fr in Schwarz mit grünen Decals und grüner Schrift gesehen?


----------



## Unikum777 (10. Juli 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> Inwiefern hast du denn beim Steckachsgewinde Hand angelget? Du wirst es ja wohl kaum nachgeschnitten habe, oder?



Nein, eher Nachschneiden light. Nachdem ich das HR ausgebaut habe (was beim ersten mal echt ein Akt war), wurde unter Zuhilfenahme von reichlich Öl die Achse  mehrere Male behutsam eingedreht, dazwischen beide Gewinde jeweils komplett gesäubert. Es ging von mal zu Mal besser, jetzt läufts


----------



## Grinsekatz (10. Juli 2010)

@wildchild,
Also oben im shop und in der Werkstatt hab ich kein schwarzes gesehen,nur das silberne.Was im Lager so rumsteht,weiss ich nicht.

Wegen Vivid-Air,
Beim Mainitou steht aber kein RockShox drauf und Vivid hört sich auch viel schöner an.Na,sind das nicht überzeugende Argumente??
Die Thermonadel nehm ich dann gerne auch mit.

Hab den BottomOut nun auch im Griff,soviele bunte Knöpfchen,klasse.

Und wegen Loblied,
Es ist ja fast schon als Ausnahme anzusehen wenn ein (teures)Produkt auch tatsächlich so funzt wie es soll,und das tut mein Votec bis jetzt ganz gut(lob lob lob) .
Kauft euch mal einen Flachbildfernseher,egal wie teuer,die reinste Verar...e!Es gibt nur sehr sehr wenige Glotzen die wirklich auch so tun wie sie sollten.Bin gezwungenermassen zu Vollexperten mutiert.Aber muss das sein?Also wenn jemand Beratung braucht....


----------



## Grinsekatz (10. Juli 2010)

Noch ne Frage wegen der Bereifunng.Habe oft gehört die Maxxis Minion wären sehr gut.Wie verhät es sich mit dem Rollwiderstand?Ein grosser Unterschied zur Muddy Mary?Denn die soll im Grenzbereich nicht soviel verzeihen.Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Unikum777 (10. Juli 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage wegen der Bereifunng.Habe oft gehört die Maxxis Minion wären sehr gut.Wie verhät es sich mit dem Rollwiderstand?Ein grosser Unterschied zur Muddy Mary?Denn die soll im Grenzbereich nicht soviel verzeihen.Fragen über Fragen...



Ein großer Unterschied zum MM, der Kurvengrip ist spürbar besser, der Grenzbereich liegt höher. Natürlich nur meine Meinung, ich bin aber bisher sehr viel Schwalbe gefahren. Den Rollwiderstand des Minion finde ich in Ordnung, das deutlich höhere Gewicht merkt man aber schon. Mit über 1230 Gramm pro 2,5er beschleunigt es halt nicht mehr ganz so flott 

Fahre übrigens auch hinten den Minion Front, zwar etwas schlechtere Traktion, aber deutlich mehr Grip in den Kurven. Die Minions sind aber primär auch schon für  Portes du Soleil montiert, will keine Patschen flicken.

Ach so, selbst der 2,5er baut recht schmal, eher schmaler als der 2,35er MM.


----------



## malice (10. Juli 2010)

Haha, ja @Grinsekatz, das wird wohl meins gewesen sein  Eine Woche noch...


----------



## Grinsekatz (10. Juli 2010)

@Unikum777
THX,Kurvengrip ist mir sehr wichtig.Also für Albstadt sollten die Dinger dann schon drauf und die Muddys zum Touren.Bin heut leicht abgeschmiert im Kurvenäusseren welcher abfällt am Rand mit schön Schotter,argh,wegen so nem Racer der mich verwirrt hatIch brems sogar für Schnecken und die fahren Omis platt,tsts.

@malice
Bald du auch viel viel Spass mit V.FRNur dieser weisse Standardsattel ist furchtbar(hart).Mein anderer kommt erst nächste Woche.Bin am Mi(Abend) im Shop,vielleicht sehen wir uns dort.


Heut erst wieder so 30Km mit einigen HM gefahren,It makes so viel Spass Ich glaub ich brauch ne Telestütze.Hoffe die RS hat kein Seitenspiel.Und die Saint die Saint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malice (10. Juli 2010)

Du den Sattel brauch ich bei dem Radl nicht, fürs sitzende Fahren hab ich mein Hardtail 

Aber wo wir beim Thema sind, war die Totem weiss oder schwarz? 

Zu den Reifen: Der MM ist Mist, würde ich direkt Tauschen. Wenn dir geringer Rollwiderstand wichtig ist probier vllt. den Maxxis Ardent. Aber in Albstadt würd ich doch fast Minion und/oder Highroller fahren.


----------



## Grinsekatz (11. Juli 2010)

malice schrieb:


> Du den Sattel brauch ich bei dem Radl nicht, fürs sitzende Fahren hab ich mein Hardtail
> 
> Aber wo wir beim Thema sind, war die Totem weiss oder schwarz?
> 
> Zu den Reifen: Der MM ist Mist, würde ich direkt Tauschen. Wenn dir geringer Rollwiderstand wichtig ist probier vllt. den Maxxis Ardent. Aber in Albstadt würd ich doch fast Minion und/oder Highroller fahren.




Ich glaube die Totem war weiss...aber ohne Gewähr.Bin nämlich jedesmal berauscht wenn ich den Shop betrete,da kann die Wahrnehmung schonmal täuschen
Was ich aber devinitiv weiss ist das kein Sattel+Stange dran war

Ok danke,einer ber beiden Maxxis wirds wohl werden.

Btw,bei mir ganz in der Nähe ist ein ziemlich grosser Fahrrad.de Shop bei dem ich den 661EvoPressureSuit für nur 180Steine kriegen könnte.
Frage:ist das Ding nicht sehr warm so eingewickelt wie ne Raupe?

Hihi,da fällt mir son Youtube Video ein von einem Typen mit so einem HyperSuit(ala Michelinmänchen mit starkem Übergewicht)der sich von einem PickUp den Hang hat runterkicken lassen,superkrass
Ich glaub mit dem Ding könnte man auch gegen einen Baum fahren,wirklich!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

es gibt News. Ich habe mir von Femur ein selfmade Tool zum Ausreiben des Sitzrohres ausgeliehen. Näheres dazu heute Abend. Endlich kann ich die Stütze kratzfrei einbauen und versenken. Heute Abend werde ich mich auch noch dem Steckachs-Gewinde-light-Nachschneiden (Vgl. Unikum  ) widmen.

Nun lasse ich aber erstmal ein paar Bilder des vorübergehenden, fahrbahren Zustands sprechen. Es kommen noch: die anderen Laufräder, rote Straitline Pedale, rote Hope Sattelklemme, Titec Tele Stütze und ein schwarzer Lenker. Entweder den Holzfeller, den ich hier noch liegen habe oder aber ein Truvativ Boobar (leider grau). Könnt ihr mir da noch gute Alternativen empfehlen?

Here we go:













Kurzes Rumrollen hier offenbarte: sau starkes Bike  
Hintere Bremse scheint aber leider Luft im System zu haben und die Hammerschmidt ist nicht richtig eingestellt. Es ist immer so ein leichtes Reiben zu hören, als ob der Gang nicht passt. Erst, wenn ich den Daumenhebel auf Anschlag drücke, ist das weg. Hattet ihr das auch schonmal? Ich vermute, Zugspannung ist zu lasch. Widme mich dem Ganzen heute Abend - der Badesee ruft 

Schönen Sonntag euch,

Regards
Kalle


----------



## wildchild (11. Juli 2010)

Hey,
Sehr schickes Gefährt!!!
Ich kann den Race face Atlas fr nur empfehlen. Er ist zwar teuer aber dafür relativ leicht und sehr sehr haltbar...
Sag mal: Was ist denn immer mir dem Sitzrohr los, dass da die Sattelstütze immer verkratzt??
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Juli 2010)

Danke 

Gewicht ohne Pedale liegt übrigens bei 17,40 kg. Voll im Rahmen, wie ich finde.

@ wildchild: den Race Face hatte ich auch schon im Auge aber der Preis hat mich für einen "Race Face" Lenker schon abgeschreckt.

Das Problem des Sitzrohres ist, dass es nicht ordentlich ab Werk ausgerieben worden ist, was zur Folge hat, dass teilweise ein Grat absteht und noch viele Späne rumschwirren die sich dann ins Material fressen. Versenken der Sütze ist dann ausgeschlossen - allerdings lässt sich dies mit feinem Schleifpapier in den Griff bekommen.

Cheers
Kalle


----------



## malice (11. Juli 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Totem war weiss...aber ohne Gewähr.Bin nämlich jedesmal berauscht wenn ich den Shop betrete,da kann die Wahrnehmung schonmal täuschen
> Was ich aber devinitiv weiss ist das kein Sattel+Stange dran war
> 
> Ok danke,einer ber beiden Maxxis wirds wohl werden.
> ...



Also ich hab den alten, normalen 661 pressure suit. Der ist eigentlich nicht sonderlich warm (im Endeffekt n Netzhemd mit Plasktik dran ). Jedenfalls ist mir mit dem nicht so viel wärmer als das ich drauf verzichten wollte. Der Evo scheint mir aber doch nochn bisschen kuscheliger zu sein. Schwierig


----------



## Unikum777 (11. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> ...den Race Face hatte ich auch schon im Auge aber der Preis hat mich für einen "Race Face" Lenker schon abgeschreckt.



@Kalle: Sieht schon sehr gediegen aus, ein paar weitere rote Akzente kommen bestimmt gut.

Der RaceFace Atlas (z. B. in rot) ist die Macht, ich will nix anderes mehr fahren. Kaum Rise, wenig BackSweep, totale Kontrolle und Druck auf dem Vorderrad


----------



## Femur (11. Juli 2010)

Hej Kalle,

gefällt mir sehr gut Dein V.FR. Das Blau ist echt fett.

Ich habe nu seid der letzten Wurmbergsession ein lautes Knacken im Hinterbau. Immer wenn ich die Pedale belaste knackt es und wenn ich wieder entspanne knackt es wieder. Hatte das schon jemand. Hab natürlich alles am Hinterbau nachgezogen, hat aber nicht gebracht. 

Help, help


----------



## Dani Ocean (11. Juli 2010)

Hi femur ,

könnte es die HS sein ?????

P.S zwecks schutzpanzer gibt es jetzt von 661 ne leichtere ausführung, gibtes bei bike mailorder; genaue bezeichnung heb ich gerade nicht parat sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Juli 2010)

Nabend,

@ Unikum: ich glaube, in rot wäre der Lenker ein wenig too much zusammen mit dem roten Schalthebel etc. meinst du nicht?

Leider konnte ich den Atlas Fr bisher noch nirgendwo testen aber 65 Euro sind ja auch nicht mehr soo weit von dem boobar entfernt  

@ Femur: merci. Der blaue Kontrast zu deinem weissen Radel  Hat deine Hammerschmidt am Nussberg nicht schon manchmal so ein wenig geknackt?

@ all: so sieht das von Femur gebastelte tool zum Nachbessern des Sattelrohres aus. 

 Funktioniert perfekt 

Zu den Reifen: ich fuhr im letzten Jahr auf meinem Demo 7 schon Muddy Marys und war mit denen bei "normalem" Freeride-Einsatz zufrieden. Im Park waren sie mir aber nicht pannensicher und "grippy" genug, weshalb ich Specialized Chunder verbaut habe. Die wiegen zwar was und haben ordentlich Rollwiderstand - im Park stört mich das aber herzlich wenig und ich hatte mit denen bisher 0 Platten. Wäre vielleicht noch eine Alternative zu den Minions? Bin auch noch am Überlegen...

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## steps78 (12. Juli 2010)

Salü,

@Grinsekatz: ...na endlich ist es da und jetzt kann es losgehen . Wann willst du nach Albstadt? Vielleicht sind wir nächstes WE dort, wäre klasse wenn man sich trifft ... wenn nicht der Badesee die bessere Alternative ist .

Es grüßt der 'Oblomow'-Falk ... bis bald


----------



## Unikum777 (12. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> @ Unikum: ich glaube, in rot wäre der Lenker ein wenig too much zusammen mit dem roten Schalthebel etc. meinst du nicht?



Für mich wäre das schon die Wahl, ich mag etwas Farbe am Rad. Aber wie man sieht, habe ich es eh mit roten "Flatschen" am Bike...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Juli 2010)

Rot elox ist ja auch der Hit 

Ich will nur bloß weg von weiss - bei meinem letzten Radel, dem 2010er Sx Trail, wurde es mit dem weiss ein wenig übertrieben 

Edit:
Steckachsgewinde wurde nochmal optimiert und die neuen Laufräder verbaut. Pedale kommen Mittwoch


----------



## Grinsekatz (13. Juli 2010)

steps78 schrieb:


> Salü,
> 
> @Grinsekatz: ...na endlich ist es da und jetzt kann es losgehen . Wann willst du nach Albstadt? Vielleicht sind wir nächstes WE dort, wäre klasse wenn man sich trifft ... wenn nicht der Badesee die bessere Alternative ist .
> 
> Es grüßt der 'Oblomow'-Falk ... bis bald



Ja hallööö,grüss Dich
Baden kann ich auch im Winter,hehe.
Schaue das ich meine Protektoren diese Woche zusammenkriege und melde mich bei euchBin ganz wild auf Albstadt!


----------



## jehans (13. Juli 2010)

Na Glückwunsch Kalle! Heiße Kiste!

Allzeit gute Fahrt!
jh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (13. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> bei meinem letzten Radel, dem 2010er Sx Trail, wurde es mit dem weiss ein wenig übertrieben



Es wurde nur mit anderen Farben etwas sparsam umgegangen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
danke  

Die Straitline Pedale sind heute auch schon bei meinem Händler angekommen...

Fehlt nur noch der Lenker... vorrübergehend kommt ein schwarzer Holzfeller ran - vielleicht reicht mir ja doch die Breite.

Zum Abkleben des Unterrohres habe ich mir von Polo Schutzfolie gekauft. 

Fehtl nur noch die Kettenstrebe. Ich meine, Unikum hat seine Kettenstreben mit Lenkerband? abgetaped. Wie zufrieden bist du damit, bzw. was könnt ihr mir neben der alten Schlauch-Version für gute Alternativen nennen?

Cheers
Kalle


----------



## Unikum777 (13. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Fehtl nur noch die Kettenstrebe. Ich meine, Unikum hat seine Kettenstreben mit Lenkerband? abgetaped. Wie zufrieden bist du damit, bzw. was könnt ihr mir neben der alten Schlauch-Version für gute Alternativen nennen?



Bin sehr zufrieden, hatte vorher immer Neoprenschützer von NC-17, die aber gerne verrrutschen, dabei auch schon mal ratternd an den Reifen kommen, wenn der Klettverschluss nicht mehr 100% hält, sich vollschmottern nach Schlammfahrten und Bikewäschen, etc.

Einfach ein stabiles Klarsichtlenkerband nehmen, z.B. Cinelli Jelly Ribbon (10) und gut ist. So sieht man auch den Originallack und ggf. vorhandene Decals. 
Gesehen übrigens erstmals beim User KHUJAND, also nicht meine "Erfindung" bzw. Idee


----------



## Femur (13. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem Lenkerband werd ich auch machen. Ist ein super Tipp.

Übrigens, das Knacken war tatsächlich der Hinterbau. Hab alles auseinander genommen, saubergemacht und ordentlich mit Fett versehen. Da war alles trocken!!! Wenn das bei allen V.FR`s so ist, würde ich empfehlen das vorsorglich zu machen! Erhöht auf jeden Fall die Lebensdauer der Nadellager im Hinterbau.

Blöderweise hab ich beim Zusammenbau eine Schraube an der Lagerung der Hauptwippe abgerissen. Hab garnicht so doll gedreht und da hat`s schon Plopp gemacht. Die ist echt filigran. Na ja, ist schon eine neue bestellt.

Gruß


----------



## malice (13. Juli 2010)

Also wenn die mir meinen Hinterbau nich ordentlich schmieren du! 

Mal im Ernst, wenn ich da Probleme haben sollte schaff die Kiste in den Shop und sag "Mach". Kann ja nich angehn. Hoffe trotzdem nicht, dass das nötig ist. Morgen weiss ich mehr.


----------



## Newmi (13. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch seit kurzem ein Knacken/knarzen im Hinterbau!! (also ich mein das Bike  )
Ich denk mal, das erstens nicht genug Fett überall dran ist, und zweitens der Muc-Off Bike-Cleaner seinen Teil daran getan hat!!
Die angefangene Flasche wird jetzt wohl verstauben!!
Da wird am Wochenende wohl mal die Fettkartusche in Einsatz kommen!!


----------



## Bloodhound5 (14. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand von euch schon die Rider? Wie schlägt sich das v.FR gegen das Santa Cruz?


----------



## Grinsekatz (14. Juli 2010)

Femur schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lenkerband werd ich auch machen. Ist ein super Tipp.
> 
> Übrigens, das Knacken war tatsächlich der Hinterbau. Hab alles auseinander genommen, saubergemacht und ordentlich mit Fett versehen. Da war alles trocken!!! Wenn das bei allen V.FR`s so ist, würde ich empfehlen das vorsorglich zu machen! Erhöht auf jeden Fall die Lebensdauer der Nadellager im Hinterbau.
> 
> ...



Ooops,hab auch mal was knarzen gehört und versucht es zu reproduzieren;ohne "Erfolg".
Hmm,will mal nachschauen.
Hast du einen Drehmomentschlüssel verwendet?Wenn ja,woher hast du die Anzugsmomente?

Hab mal ein Vorfürbike mit einer furchtbaren Domain getestet und das Teil hat so ziemlich an jedem Gelenk geknarzt


----------



## Grinsekatz (14. Juli 2010)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon die Rider? Wie schlägt sich das v.FR gegen das Santa Cruz?



Naja,die Rider ist auch ziemlich amateurhaft wenns mal wirklich um technische Dinge geht.
Neulich konnten die den Federweg einer Gabel nicht angeben weil der Hersteller keine Angaben diesbezüglich zu dem Bike gemacht hat.

Hehe,das Ding mit nem Kabelbinder versehen,komprimieren und einen Meterstab benutzen ist schon schwer,oder? Totally lame sowas

Die plappern sehr viel nach ohne sich selbst zu vergewissern,kommt mir manchmal wie ein Hochglanzwerbeprospekt vor,sorry Rider,ist aber so.

Doch die Freeride bringts auch ned besser,immer Sternchen hinter der Federwegsangabe:Herstellerangabe,hallo?Und das Rahmengrössenchaos beim V.FR(L-Rahmen mit M-Massen versehen und verschweigen daß das S-Bike etwas länger ist als das Vorserienmodell ist,hmmmm,auch lame Nönönö...so nicht.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (14. Juli 2010)

es gibt nur ein wahres magazin  siehe sig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malice (14. Juli 2010)

So, nun bin ich endlich auch zu meinem Schatzi gekommen. Hab den guten Herrn Verkäufer glaub ein wenig überrascht, aber hatter souverän gehandlet 

Heut mach ich auch mal noch das ein oder andere Bildsche.


----------



## Grinsekatz (14. Juli 2010)

malice schrieb:


> So, nun bin ich endlich auch zu meinem Schatzi gekommen. Hab den guten Herrn Verkäufer glaub ein wenig überrascht, aber hatter souverän gehandlet
> 
> Heut mach ich auch mal noch das ein oder andere Bildsche.



Ähhh,ich glaub ich hab dein"Fahrzeugbuch" und du meins.Please schau mal ob da was mit Boxxer drinnesteht.Bei mir steht Totem drinn und ein Name der nicht meiner ist

Noch ein glücklicher V.FRler,Glückwunsch So,jetzt aber zu Fahrrad.de biken und das Protektor-Vollprogramm bestellen und sonnen und fahren und mich über verrenkte Hälse(vor allem Frauen)amüsieren.


----------



## malice (14. Juli 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Ähhh,ich glaub ich hab dein"Fahrzeugbuch" und du meins.Please schau mal ob da was mit Boxxer drinnesteht.Bei mir steht Totem drinn und ein Name der nicht meiner ist
> 
> Noch ein glücklicher V.FRler,Glückwunsch So,jetzt aber zu Fahrrad.de biken und das Protektor-Vollprogramm bestellen und sonnen und fahren und mich über verrenkte Hälse(vor allem Frauen)amüsieren.



Danke! 

Sorry, muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen, er hats erst heut morgen ausgefüllt. Dafür steht anstatt Totem bei mir Lyrik drin  mir aber erst danach aufgefallen.


----------



## jehans (14. Juli 2010)

Na dann Glückwunsch Euch beiden! Meins kommt am Freitag via Kurier. Ich bin so gespannt! Na dann jute Fahrt!

Gruß
jh*


----------



## steps78 (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

...passt bei den Lagern und dem 'Fetteinsatz' auf. Sind das gedichtete Nadellager oder Nadelhülsen? (...ich frage, weil ich kein V.FR. besitze)
Problem ist, wenn zu viel Fett verwendet wird, dieses auch als Schmutzfänger fungiert und euch mittelfristig auch die Lager schrottet (Lager schlagen aus oder gehen fest).
Gedichtete Lager sollte man prinzipell nicht fetten, aus oben genannten Grund schleppt ihr euch damit Schmutz in das werkseitig sehr gut gedichtete Lager.
...dies nur als Hinweis.
Ich hoffe das Thema Lager wird bei mir nicht das K.O. Kriterium für den Kauf eines V.FR..
Im Moment habe ich ein BigHit Bj.2007 und ich habe/hatte bei diesem Rahmen bezüglich Lager noch nie Probleme.
...schauen wir mal, Ende des Jahres entscheide ich mich.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Juli 2010)

malice, Grinsekatz und jehans,

ich wünche euch viel Spaß mit euren V.Frs!

Nachdem sich heute immer noch niemand von Votec zu den Problemen meines Neubikes gemeldet hat, werde ich da morgen mal telefonisch Druck machen... was für eine Servicewüste dieser Laden!

Heute hatte ich die erste, längere Ausfahrt mit dem Bike. Fährt sich richtig gut die Kiste - nur die Gabel klappert ein bisschen, als ob die Feder dadrin Spiel hätte.

Die neue Tele-Stütze sieht auch schon aus wie sau (voller Kratzer) - hat die Schleifpapierbehandlung ja nur sehr kurz gewirkt. 

Here we go with Straitline Sc Pedals und Tele-Stütze (nicht schön das Ding - aber sehr funktionell):





Greetz
Kalle


----------



## wildchild (14. Juli 2010)

Mich stört irgendwie die graue Hammerschmidt... Ich kann die Farbe nirgendswo am Rad wiederfinden.
Die Sattelstütze aber finde ich echt cool^^
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Bloodhound5 (14. Juli 2010)

ich hab bei meinen beiden Votec zum Glück kein Problem mit Graten (Gräten? *g*) im Sattelrohr, würde aber - wenn überhaupt - nur extrem vorsichtig mit Schleifpapier rumwerkeln. Denn selbst wenn du nur minimal zu viel wegnimmst stimmt die Passung nicht mehr und das Sattelrohr kann sich beim Einschieben verkanten, was neue Späne zur folge haben kann. Auch passt können dann kleine, fiese, harte Dreckpartikel zwischen Rohrwand und Sattelstange gelangen die dann für noch mehr Kratzer sorgen.

Lässt sich der Grat denn nicht lokalisieren? Am Wahrscheinlichsten sind da doch die Rohrübergänge, da kann man dann evtl auch gezielt mit ner feinen feile ran. 

Hab auch mal Munkeln gehört dass diese "mehr-Reibung" Paste, wie sie beispielsweise Syntace bei Carbonkomponenten mitliefert auch "Schmirgelnd" wirkt und somit kratzer verhindert. Keine Ahnung ob das wirklich hilft.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Juli 2010)

@ Wildchild: fand ich auch immer - aber die Hammerschmidt gibt es ja nunmal in keiner anderen Farbe  In natura ist es sehr schick so.

@ Bloodhound5: du hast Recht - zuviel Material darf man natürlich nicht abtragen - nur an den Stellen, wo Grat vorhanden ist. Das Problem ist einfach, dass sich die noch vorhandnen Späne während der Fahrt beim Springen etc. richtig schön im Sitzrohr verteilen und dann fängt der Spaß von vorne an. Führt wohl langfristig kein Weg am Ausspühlen des Rahmens vorbei 

Cheers
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Femur (14. Juli 2010)

Sind nicht gedichtete Nadellager und wenn ich da links und rechts schön viel Fett reinmache kommt der Dreck erst garnicht zu den lagern.

Gruß


----------



## jehans (15. Juli 2010)

Heute in den Versand und Morgen istâs dann da!!!

Einmal werde ich noch wach, heisa dann ist....

FurchtbarFreudigenGruÃ
jh*


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Juli 2010)

@ jehans: 

Nochmal News: achtet am besten auf die Länge eures Gabelschafts. Mein Schaft war 10mm in dem Vorbau versenkt. Habe ich sicherheitshalber mit einem kürzen Spacer behoben.

Auf meinem Vivid Dämpfer steht übrigens Tune C. Mike schrieb damals, dass er B verbaut bekommen hat.

Laut pinkbike ist C bei dem Übersetzungverhältnis aber auch richtig so: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2008RockShoxvivid51.html


Könnte jemand von euch freundlicherweise ein Foto von den oberen Dämpferbuchsen einstellen? Die eine Buchse des oberen Dämpferauges kann man bei mir verschieben  Scheint nicht das passende Maß zu sein.

Herr Rossol vertröstete mich heute am Telefon - der Service werde sich die Tage bei mir melden - super. 

EDIT:





Kann mir jemand von euch die Anzugsmomente der Hinterbauschrauben nennen?
Ich war heute Abend wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs und musste feststellen, dass sich die "Horstlink-Schraube" an der Antriebsseite gelöst hat.

Danke &

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## malice (16. Juli 2010)

Ich mach heut nach der Arbeit mal Fotos Kalle, hab gestern mal händisch nach Spiel gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Wo aufm Dämpfer steht denn die Tuning-Geschichte?

Das Sitzrohr ist bei mir auch nicht wirklich das Wahre, aber ich hab nicht vor den Sattel zu bewegen. Vorn ist anstatt ner Elixir R ne Elixir 5 verbaut, ja mei, soll mich auch nich stören. Ansonsten ist mir bisher nichts aufgefallen


----------



## Newmi (16. Juli 2010)

Auf meinem Vivid steht 216x63 - B !!


----------



## musician81 (16. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute,

tolle Bikes, aber wo sind die ganzen Bilder hin? Einer von Euch hatte doch ein V.FR in einfarbig schwarz mit ein paar roten Parts (Pedale usw.). Kannst du mir die Bilder mal schicken?

Gruß,

Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (16. Juli 2010)

musician81 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> tolle Bikes, aber wo sind die ganzen Bilder hin?



Sind alle noch im Thread, hier das Schwarze, welches Du vermutlich meinst: -KLICK-


----------



## Femur (16. Juli 2010)

Ich habe auch einen B-Tune. 

Gruß


----------



## Grinsekatz (16. Juli 2010)

Bei mir ist ein C-Tune verbaut.

Was genau ist der Unterschied nochmal? Die interne Hi-Comp?

Und noch ne Frage: Da ich bisher nur mit Luftfederelementen Erfahrung habe würd ich gerne den genauen Sinn der Federvorspannung begreifen.
Mir wurde bishe immer gesagt zum Eistellen des SAGs und NICHT der Federhärte.
Ist es aber nicht so das mit zunehmender Kompression der Stahlfeder auch deren Härte zunimmt?Natürlich nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt,danach folgt die nächst härtere Feder.
Also ähnlich einer Luftfeder mit verschiedenen Drücken,nur linearer.


----------



## Grinsekatz (16. Juli 2010)

steps78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...passt bei den Lagern und dem 'Fetteinsatz' auf. Sind das gedichtete Nadellager oder Nadelhülsen? (...ich frage, weil ich kein V.FR. besitze)
> Problem ist, wenn zu viel Fett verwendet wird, dieses auch als Schmutzfänger fungiert und euch mittelfristig auch die Lager schrottet (Lager schlagen aus oder gehen fest).
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis.
Falls Du einen Drehmomentschlüssel hast können wir gerne bei Zeiten meinen kompletten Hinterbau auseinandernehmen um zu schauen was da so für Lager verbaut sind und gegebenenfalls fetten.
Und bis Ende des Jahres haste mein Bike bestimmt paarmal testgefahren als Entscheidungshilfe
Aber eines vorneweg,es ist straffer als dein BigHit,dafür lässt es sich sehr aktiv fahren(Abrücken,sehr geringe Antriebseinflüsse...)und schluckt genau dann wenn es soll.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Juli 2010)

Der Unterschied liegt in der internen Dämpfung realisiert durch ein anderes Shimstack. Tune C ist am stärksten gedämpt für Fahrwerke mit einem Übersetzungsverhältnis > 3.

Sind bei dir die Buchsen auch recht lose im Dämpfer, Grinsekatz?

Mit der Feder-Vorspannung stellst du, wie schon vermutet, nur das "Losbrechmoment" der Feder und somit auch den SAG ein. Hierdurch wird die Feder ja nur stärker vorgespannt/verkürzt - die Härte der Feder bleibt aber unverändert! Sollte der Hinterbau also gnadenlos durchrauschen, kommst du an einer härteren Feder nicht vorbei.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Grinsekatz (16. Juli 2010)

Meine Dämpferbuchsen sind fest angezogen und besitzen kein Spiel.

Hmm,besagt die Federkennlinie nicht den zunemenden Druck/Kraft bei grösser werdenden Hub/Kompression?Komm nicht auf meinen"Denkfehler"...

Dennoch scheint die Federhärte bei mir 72kg nackt zu passen,kein durchrauschen.Werd trotzdem aus der Stahlfedergeschichte nicht so richtig schlau. *VividAirÜberlegVielleichtDochHabenWill* 

Das B-und C-getune wirft aber schon Fragen auf

PS:Mit innerer Dämpfung ist wohl die Hi-Comp gemeint,oder?


----------



## jehans (16. Juli 2010)

AHHHHH! WOW ist das neue V.FR gut!







Grüße in die Runde
jh*


----------



## wildchild (16. Juli 2010)

jehans schrieb:


> AHHHHH! WOW ist das [...] gut!


hübsch hübsch...
Bisher zufrieden mit dem "berauschenden" Bike?
mfg


----------



## jehans (16. Juli 2010)

Habâs ja erst 3 Stunden... ABER VOLLKOMMEN. Die TOTEM und der Rocco, HAMMER!

Berauschte GrÃ¼Ãe
jh*

PS: Habt Ihr auch so Probleme mit der Schaltungseinstellung? (kleinster und grÃ¶Ãter Gang greifen nicht)


----------



## malice (16. Juli 2010)

jehans schrieb:


> AHHHHH! WOW ist das neue V.FR gut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sexy! (also das Bike, is klar )

Spiel gibt's bei mir def. auch keins Kalle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (16. Juli 2010)

@ Jehans
Zeig das Bike mal in der natürlichen Farbgebung!!

Und wieder ne schwarze Totem!!


----------



## malice (16. Juli 2010)

So, beim Dämpfersetup hab ich auch das Tuning entdeckt: B.
Vorbau hab ich mal mit dem vom Hardtail getauscht, war mir doch etwas zu lang.
Fehlen noch die anständigen Reifen und natürlich die Boxxer. Btw., können die Schläuche unter den Marys was oder sind die Müll?






 (in der "Werkstatt" mitm Handy... sorry geht grad nich besser )


----------



## jehans (16. Juli 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> @ Jehans
> Zeig das Bike mal in der natürlichen Farbgebung!!
> 
> Und wieder ne schwarze Totem!!



HALLO,

komme gerade rein vom ersten Trail und muß sagen ich hab mich noch 
nie so sicher gefühlt! Die Bremsen find ich suboptimal, aber der 
Abwärtsdrang ist der Hammer. Wenn man es laufen läßt, ist es einfach 
nur ein Genuß!

@ Newmi: Das Bike ist komplett schwarz (matt) und hatt glänzend 
schwarzes Dekor...

Gruß in den Abend.
jh*


----------



## Bloodhound5 (16. Juli 2010)

Bremsen wirste wohl einfahren müssen, das braucht manchmal... 

Ansonsten: Gratulation, mein vfr begeistert mich auch immer wieder aufs Neue


----------



## Newmi (16. Juli 2010)

@ jehans
Mattschwarz ist der Hammer schlechthin!! 
Wenn ich es mir nochmal bestellen würde, dann so wie Du!!

Betreff Bremsen: Ich bin froh, das ich die Saint geordert habe!! Einfach Hammer!!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Juli 2010)

Richtig schönes Bikes hier. Ich gratuliere euch 

Hatte vorhin fast den ersten Sturz mit meinem neuen Radel. Ist zum Glück nochmal gut gegangen und nur die Pedale sind verkratzt  

Macht schon viel Spaß die Kiste - auch wenn mir das C Tune doch recht straff vorkommt.

@ malice: bei mir sind unter den Mudy Marys Schwalbe Sv 13 Schläuche verbaut. Sind so lala die Teile.

Gruß an die V.Fr Crew
Kalle


Edit:  @ Grinsekatz: der Dämpfer hat innen ein Shimstack. Das musst du dir wie mehrere Plättchen (Shims)  in verschiedenen Durchmessern und Dicken in Reihe vorstellen, die je nach Geschwindigkeit des Ölstroms eingeknickt werden. Dies sorgt für die Dämpfung des Dämpfers. Sowohl für die Zug- als auch die Druckstufe (getrennt voneinander). Das tune C hat gegenüber dem tune B eine andere Shimbelegung mit größeren und oder dickeren Shims, um Einfluss auf das größere Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus zu nehmen.


----------



## Dani Ocean (17. Juli 2010)

servas zusammen......

@ jehans und malice coole bikes gratulation   hier endlich mal nen grosses von meinem ....





@ jehans es leben die schwarzen V.FR s  

@ kalle bei mir ist auch ein Vivid 216 x 63 - C verbaut

ride on and a nice weekend to all


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Juli 2010)

Hui black ist beautiful 

Hier ein Link zu der Shimbelegung der unterschiedlichen tunes im Vivid:
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3406319&postcount=5

Cheers
Kalle


----------



## Dani Ocean (17. Juli 2010)

frage an alle was macht ihr mit eurem garantieheft....werdet ihr eure bikes zum händler bringen..nach den jeweils angegebenen kilometer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malice (17. Juli 2010)

normalerweise würde ich ja sagen selbst ist der mann, aber meine unterschrift / stempel zählen halt nix


----------



## jehans (17. Juli 2010)

ich schaff es irgendwie nicht die CR einzustellen. ARG: hätte ich mal die saint genommen... Nachträglich tauschen...


----------



## Grinsekatz (17. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Macht schon viel Spaß die Kiste - auch wenn mir das C Tune doch recht straff vorkommt.
> 
> 
> Edit:  @ Grinsekatz: der Dämpfer hat innen ein Shimstack. Das musst du dir wie mehrere Plättchen (Shims)  in verschiedenen Durchmessern und Dicken in Reihe vorstellen, die je nach Geschwindigkeit des Ölstroms eingeknickt werden. Dies sorgt für die Dämpfung des Dämpfers. Sowohl für die Zug- als auch die Druckstufe (getrennt voneinander). Das tune C hat gegenüber dem tune B eine andere Shimbelegung mit größeren und oder dickeren Shims, um Einfluss auf das größere Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus zu nehmen.



Thx für die Erleuterung
Bin auch am überlegen wegen B-Tune.Dennoch habe ich mich heute sehr sicher im etwas Gröberen gefühlt.Der C-Tune kann wiederum bei Drops von Vorteil sein,mal schauen.Jedenfalls stört mich das etwas direktere Fahrgefühl nicht,im Gegenteil,damit habe ich viel mehr Reserven.


----------



## Grinsekatz (17. Juli 2010)

@DaniOcean

Sehr sehr schönes Bike,vor allem der weisse Votec-Schriftzug passt perfekt mit den anderen weissen Elementen zusammen

Schön wie sich hier die V.FRs in allen Farben vermehren

@jehans,
wenn du die Möglichkeit hast,tausche die Elixir gegen die Saint.Ich bin hochzufrieden mit dem Ding,in allen Belangen.Das fängt schon bei den Hebeln an.


----------



## Grinsekatz (17. Juli 2010)

...und hier meins (sorry nur mit Handy)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Juli 2010)

Servus,

@ jehans. wo kommst du denn beim Bremseneinstellen nicht weiter? Die Elixir lässt sich doch prima einstellen?

Der große rote Dreh-"Knubbel" ist für den Druckpunkt und mit dem kleinen schwarzen Drehrädchen am Hebel stellst du den Hebelabstand ein.

@ Grinsekatz: du hast schon Recht - Reserven sind nie verkehrt. Vor allem im Vergleich zur harten, straffen Totem ist der Hinterbau selbst mit C tune noch recht soft. Kommt mir aber schon arg grenzwertig vor. Ich denke, mit 550er Feder wird das ganze schon seeehr straff. Sehr schönes Bike, übrigens 

Wenn alles klappt, werde ich moin mal die Parkeigenschaften mit 450er Feder testen 

Ich bin mit den Elixir Bremsen aber sehr zufrieden. Vorher hatte ich die abgespeckte R Version am Sx Trail und fand die schon klasse. Die Saints braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht zwingend. Es fühlen sich beide Bremsen schon sehr unterschiedlich an.

Viele Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (17. Juli 2010)

@Grinsekatz: Sehr schön, viel Spaß damit

Habe übrigens auch C-Tuning am Vivid. 
Die Elixir bremst bei mir wie die Hölle, besser als meine Code am Rocky. So darfs gerne bleiben.
Morgen geht auch meins erstmalig in den Park, bin gespannt...


----------



## jehans (17. Juli 2010)

Hmm, ja die Einstellmöglichkeiten habe ich schon alle genutzt, aber ich bin nun am Ende des roten Ringes angelangt (gehen ja nur max 2 Umdrehungen) und ich hätte den Druckpunkt doch noch etwas mehr angelegt.

Nunja. Werds nach der nächsten Testfahrt berichten. Was unglaublich Spaß gemacht hat (gestern) der Rocco schnallst bei jeder Action, eine Freude... Die Totem zwar auch, aber ich merke keinen wirklichen Unterschied, wenn ich am Rebound rumschraube... Nunja, evtl. muß sie sich auch erst noch einfahren.

Jetzt hatts geregnet! Also raus...

Grüße
jh*


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @ Grinsekatz: du hast schon Recht - Reserven sind nie verkehrt. Vor allem im Vergleich zur harten, straffen Totem ist der Hinterbau selbst mit C tune noch recht soft. [...]
> Viele Grüße
> Kalle



"Straff" ist doch eine bisschen geschönte Bezeichnung. Also eine Gabel die 12 vom 18cm Hub nutzt und anspricht wie ein Sack Zement kann man nicht als straff bezeichnen. Ich wette, das die Gabel Dämpferöl verloren hat, dieses sich in die Schmierung ergossen hat und die Gabel deshalb ein hydraulisches Lockout hat.

kurz gefasst - bescheidene Erstmontage. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Grinsekatz (17. Juli 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> "Straff" ist doch eine bisschen geschönte Bezeichnung. Also eine Gabel die 12 vom 18cm Hub nutzt und anspricht wie ein Sack Zement kann man nicht als straff bezeichnen. Ich wette, das die Gabel Dämpferöl verloren hat, dieses sich in die Schmierung ergossen hat und die Gabel deshalb ein hydraulisches Lockout hat.
> 
> kurz gefasst - bescheidene Erstmontage.
> 
> ...



Natürlich bin ich von einem"funktionierendem" Fahrwerk ausgegangen,und meine Boxxer nutzt ihren Weg komplett.Fahre mit viel SAG und hab sie auch mal unter geringem Druck im Stand etliche Male Vollkomprimiert.
Den Vivid hab ich allerdings noch nicht in die Knie gekriegt.

Allerdings bin ich auch schon ne 12cm-Problem-Totem gefahren,war grausig das Feeling der Gabel.
Werde trotzdem bei Zeiten die Ölstände meiner Gabel checken,bei RS weiss man nie


----------



## Grinsekatz (17. Juli 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> @Grinsekatz: Sehr schön, viel Spaß damit
> 
> Habe übrigens auch C-Tuning am Vivid.
> Die Elixir bremst bei mir wie die Hölle, besser als meine Code am Rocky. So darfs gerne bleiben.
> Morgen geht auch meins erstmalig in den Park, bin gespannt...



Danke,
Bei den Elixiers gibts wohl solche und solche...will sie nicht schlecht reden.
Hab mir anfangs auch überlegt diese zu nehmen,wegen des geringeren Gewichts.Hab mich dann aber doch für vier Kolben entschieden,in der Hoffnung kein Quitschen zu haben und wegen der Standfestigkeit für Angsthasen wie mich
Selbst im strömenden Regen heute nur ein ganz niederfrequentes Murren bis die Scheiben trocken waren
Dennoch ein Wunder wie solch graziele Bremssättel(Avid)solch eine enorme Power entwickeln können.


----------



## jehans (17. Juli 2010)

Und weilâs so toll war nochmal fÃ¼r Alle:


----------



## malice (17. Juli 2010)

haha sehr gut!


----------



## wildchild (17. Juli 2010)

genial...
 Hast du mit ner Kamera ein Video gemacht oder einzelne Bilder aufgenommen?
mfg


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Juli 2010)

Servus,

@ Lord: Stefan du alter Spammer  

C tune fährt sich klasse. War eben nochmal am Nussberg biken. Hach fährt sich das Radel gut. Schön agil und dennoch laufruhig.  In der Eben ist es schon recht straff - aber dafür ists ja auch nicht gedacht. Es ist mir so 10x lieber als mein Demo mit dem viel zu plüschigen DHX 5. 
Es muss nur definitiv noch die 550er Feder rein. Ist mir heute dann doch bei meinen 82kg (ohne alles) durchgeschlagen.

Wie lange brauchtet ihr, bis die Totem halbwegs lief? Scheint wirklich trocken zu sein - da hat Stefan Recht. Daher wird der Gabel moin erstmal ein Motoröl-Schmier-Tuning spendiert 

@ jehans: sehr gute Idee mit dem Gif 

Cheers
Kalle


----------



## Unikum777 (17. Juli 2010)

@jehans

Großes Kino! 

Mangelnde Kreativität kann man Dir nun wirklich nicht vorwerfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Femur (17. Juli 2010)

@jehans


coole sache das.......und mit Freundin, die sich mit Dir über das neue Bike freut!!! Besser geht es nicht

Gruß femur


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> @ Lord: Stefan du alter Spammer
> 
> ...



Mach mal nicht nur Schmieröl sondern schau auch das in der Kartusche das Richtige ist, und vor allem die richtige Menge davon. (!)
Und die Feder kannste auch gleich sinnig fetten genau wie die Dichtungen (am besten mit Slick Honey). Dann läuft die auch net mehr wien Sack Nüsse.

Ich mach morgen Abend Dodos Fox, wenn du magst kann ich die Totem da auch noch fix mit abfertigen...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## jehans (18. Juli 2010)

Danke.

Den Druckpunkt konnt ich jetzt ganz gut einstellen an der CR. In meinen 
Bedienungsanleitungen hab ich allerdings KEINERLEI Prospekt/Anleitungen 
wie ich den Roco und die Totem einstelle... (Nur ein Sicherheitshinweis, 
wie sie einzubauen ist). Ich kann mich noch an FOX erinnern, da war gleich 
ne ganze CD dabei, mit Tutorials wie man alles richtig einstellt.

Ich seh mich mal auf den einschlägigen Websiten um.

Sonntagsgruß in die Runde
jh*


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Juli 2010)

Servus,

@ Stefan: danke für das Angebot aber das schaffe ich heute wohl nicht. Werde kurz am Nussberg vorbei und muss sonst lernen 

@ jehans: die Anleitung zur Totem findest du hier: http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/95-4015-010-000.pdf

Diese Heftchen, die den Gabeln immer von Rock Shox beiliegen, sind ein Witz.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## jehans (18. Juli 2010)

Toll, genau das hab ich gesucht! Danke!

Finde ich irgendwo auch noch sowas für den Roco? Bis jetzt nur Ramsch (inkl. Forum).

Gruß
jh*


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Juli 2010)

Roco WC? Here we go:

http://www.marzocchi.com/admin/down...o=ManualeTedesco&IDFolder=126&IDOggetto=56732

Die ausführlichere Anleitung ist auf Englisch:
http://www.marzocchi.com/admin/down...o=ManualeInglese&IDFolder=126&IDOggetto=56945

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Grinsekatz (18. Juli 2010)

@jehans
Super Idee mit dem Filmchen,nur kannst du nächstes mal die holde Weiblichkeit rauslassen,das lenkt dan doch ein wenig vom Geschehen ab.......


----------



## jehans (18. Juli 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> @jehans
> Super Idee mit dem Filmchen,nur kannst du nächstes mal die holde Weiblichkeit rauslassen,das lenkt dan doch ein wenig vom Geschehen ab.......



Ich denke gar nicht daran! HA! 
Gruß jh*


----------



## Grinsekatz (19. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> C tune fährt sich klasse. War eben nochmal am Nussberg biken. Hach fährt sich das Radel gut. Schön agil und dennoch laufruhig.  In der Eben ist es schon recht straff - aber dafür ists ja auch nicht gedacht. Es ist mir so 10x lieber als mein Demo mit dem viel zu plüschigen DHX 5.
> 
> Daher wird der Gabel moin erstmal ein Motoröl-Schmier-Tuning spendiert
> 
> ...



Sehe das auch so,in der Ebene  und bergauf kann man sowas von dermassen in die Pedale treten ohne das Gefühl zu haben auf ner Gummikuh zu reiten.Nix gegen Trailsänften,doch dieses BMX-Feeling find ich sehr gut,und wenn sich bergab das Fahrwerk"öffnet"wird mein Grinsen noch viel grösser.Naja,eigentlich brauch ich es nur anschauen und grins.
Frag mich ob Votec sich eigentlich bewusst ist was die da fabriziert haben?

Mein Chef bringt mir morgen Motoröl mit,dann wird auch schön geschmiert das Böxxerchen und Vividchen,Pike und RP23 natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malice (19. Juli 2010)

Gibt's eigentlich schon Erfahrungswerte von den Tune B Vivid-Piloten? Kann man den drin lassen (vom übersetzungsverhältnis her ja eigentlich nicht wie Kalle schon erwähnte)?


----------



## _mike_ (19. Juli 2010)

malice schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich schon Erfahrungswerte von den Tune B Vivid-Piloten? Kann man den drin lassen (vom übersetzungsverhältnis her ja eigentlich nicht wie Kalle schon erwähnte)?



Ich fahr den B-Tune mit ner 550er Feder bei ca. 82kg. komplett. 
Supersoftes Ansprechen und sehr gute Nutzung des Federwegs ohne Durchrauschen oder Durchschläge. 
Auf dem Trail so 140-160mm, bei Sprüngen dann bis in den Gummipuffer aber ohne klonk.
S
tandardmäßig sollte ja auch der B drin sein, zumindest was ich hier mal gelesen habe....sollte sich das geändert haben, oder verbaut Votec halt grad das was lieferbar ist.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Juli 2010)

Das weiß man nicht so genau bei Votec 

Femur und ich hatten gestern den direkten Vergleich. Er mit B tune allerdings mit 550er Feder und ich mit C tune und 450er Feder. Man merkt schon, dass mein Fahrwerk straffer ist (von der nicht eingefahrenen Totem mal ganz abgesehen) - das b tune ist schon ein bisschen plüschiger. Einen besseren Vergleichsbericht werde ich nach verbauter 550er Feder liefern. So hat das Ganze nicht sonderlich viel Aussagekraft, denke ich.

@ Grinsekatz: wenn ich an die Performance auf dem Trail und der Optik des V.Frs denke, dann bin ich auch echt zufrieden. Bei dem besch..... Service und der nicht vorhandenen Endkontrolle könnte ich allerdings nur heulen. Ich würde Votec niemandem empfehlen, der ernsthaft kompetente Beratung und Service erwartet und keine Ahnung von der Materie hat.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## malice (19. Juli 2010)

Mh, ob ich dann mit ~76-78 kg in voller Montur mit der 450 Feder hinkomme... Der Rechner meint ja, aber ich zweifle gerade


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Juli 2010)

Hm für härtere Sachen wird es nicht reichen, denk ich. Ich wiege so 82kg nackt und kam hier auf unserer Freeride-Strecke schon mehrmals in den Begrenzer mit 450lbs 

Aber Probieren geht natürlich über Studieren


----------



## steps78 (19. Juli 2010)

Servus Grinsekatz...danke für dein Angebot, welches ich sehr gern annehmen werde .
Vielleicht noch ein paar Hinweise bezüglich Federhärte und Federvorspannung...Zu Beginn sollte die Federhärte für dein Gewicht passen, sprich, OHNE dass du Feder vorgespannt hasst, draufsetzen und den Sag ermitteln...dieser fällt natürlich je nach Vorlieben und Einsatzzweck des Bikes unterschiedlich aus. Sollte jetzt der Sag nicht passen kannst du die Feder etwas Vorspannen, doch Achtung, wenn die Feder vorgespannt ist, versucht sie natürlich bei Schlägen auf den Hinterbau so schnell wie möglich wieder in ihre 'Ausgangsposition' zu gelangen (noch schneller als nicht vorgespannt!)...soll heißen, dass der Hinterbau bei Schlägen schneller ausfedern wird...Korrektur in einem gewissen Maß über die Zugstufendämpfung.
Doch wie schon erläutert mit der Vorspannung nicht übertreiben, lieber die nächst härtere Feder verbauen, da sich mit einer zu stark vorgespannten Feder die ganze Dämpfungscharakteristik ins negative wandelt.
...können wir auch noch mal im Detail bei einem kühlen alk. Gebräu besprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malice (19. Juli 2010)

Mhmhmhmh blöder Rechner da, dabei konnt ich mich immer auf ihn verlassen (http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/) -.- 

Naggüsch komm ich auf ca. 74kg. Von vorspannen halt ich nix. Sag technisch saß es sich auch ganz gut. Werd mir zur Sicherheit wohl noch ne 500er holen. Fahr am 30. nach PDS und da sollt dann halt nix durchschlagen


----------



## Grinsekatz (19. Juli 2010)

@steps78

Plopp*GaildorferAufmach* ,supergerne,da dein Gewicht in etwa meins sein dürfte wäre ich sehr dankbar beim Vivid-Setting.Leider komm ich grad schlecht an die HiSpeed-Zugstufe ran(Miniimbus fehlt) .
Das mit zu viel Vorspannung hab ich auch gemerkt,hab sie dann wieder  sehr entspannt,viel besser.Und der Sag passt glaub auch ganz gut mit der  450er Feder.

Muss aber trotzdem sagen das Luftfedern viel flexibler sind,und wenn sie gross genug sind wie bei meiner Boxxer geht die Kennlinie auch in Ordnung.

Bei meiner Pike(DualAir) merkt man aber deutlich das die Luftkammern kleiner sind und die Kennlinie ziemlich progressiv ist.Kann man aber mit der getrennten Negativkammer einigermassen ausgleichen.Doch das ist eine Wissenschaft für sich...

Hab am Donnersteg um 21Uhr Feierabend,wenn du Zeit hättest bring ich das Radl mit

Gruss


----------



## Grinsekatz (19. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> @ Grinsekatz: wenn ich an die Performance auf dem Trail und der Optik des V.Frs denke, dann bin ich auch echt zufrieden. Bei dem besch..... Service und der nicht vorhandenen Endkontrolle könnte ich allerdings nur heulen. Ich würde Votec niemandem empfehlen, der ernsthaft kompetente Beratung und Service erwartet und keine Ahnung von der Materie hat.
> 
> Gruß
> Kalle



Schwierig schwierig,bei mir war der Service echt ok,und die Empfehlungen des Verkäufers haben genau meinen Geschmack getroffen (für die Saintempfehlung bin ich sehr dankbar) .

Allerdings merkt man schon an den Tunes das die grad alles verbauen was sie in die Finger bekommen.Zwar sind die Lieferschwierigkeiten um einiges besser als letztes Jahr,dennoch muss man seine Kapazitäten angemessen aufstocken wenn man weiss das Votec-Bikes sehr beliebt sind.
Und zerkratzte Sattelstützen gehen mal überhaupt garnicht

Wie bei vielen anderen Produkten muss man sich vorher einigermassen schlau machen,eine wirklich 100%ige Beratung gibt es fast in keinem Bereich weil es eine sehr grosse Auswahl von allem gibt.Das ist die Kehrseite der Medailie des Überflusses

Hab mich lange hier im IBC schlau gemacht,gerade was die Boxxer(neues Casting)betrifft.Das wussten die bei Votec auch nicht wirklich.
Aber vor allem habe ich hier ehrliche Meinungen/Erfahrungen am Start.Dies ist der konstruktivste Thread den ich je verfolgt habe,THX an alle!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Juli 2010)

Nabend V.Fr- Jünger 

@ malice: ich habe meine  Vidid Feder von bike-components.de. Die liefern auch nicht immer super schnell aber ich bin mit denen sonst schon seit 2003 echt zufrieden. 

@ Grinsekatz: ich fuhr ja im letzten Jahr ein V.Xc von Votec. Da haben die mich so oft enttäuscht, dass ich eigentlich nie wieder ein Votec haben wollte. Das V.Fr von Femur war aber soo geil - da bin ich nochmal über meinen Schatten gesprungen. Ich wusste ja in etwa, auf was ich mich einlasse und habe auf Besserung gehofft. Lieferzeit war auch diesmal im Rahmen aber Mängel waren halt auch wieder da. Rad sonst ist aber von den Fahreigenschaften klasse nur der Lack hat schon gut gelitten - nach 3x fahren.

Ich finde den Thread auch sehr konstruktiv. Ich hoffe nur für den Starter ChrisPi, dass er auch wieder zu seinem Rad kommt 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Grinsekatz (19. Juli 2010)

Tja, der Votec-Relaunch war schon sehr gut was die Bikes an sich betrifft,nun sollten die auch beim Aufbau/Kontrolle zulegen,dann passt es.Kann dich aber gut verstehen.

Wenn ich mal ein Vergleich zu Cube ziehen darf:Hab zwei Bikes von denen gekauft und alles war perfekt eingestellt und aufgebaut.Meine Carbonsattelstütze kann ich heute noch ein-und ausfahren sooft ich will.null Kratzer.Natürlich entsprechende Reinigung vorausgesetzt.

Einziges Problem,die haben kein V.FR im Programm.Am Hanzz sieht man aber wiederum wie ernst die es nehmen und gerne mal 1,5 Jahre rumdoktern bis die ihren Freerider rausbringen.Cube hat aber auch mehr Kapital im Rücken...


----------



## Unikum777 (20. Juli 2010)

Nach erfolgter Vergewaltigung des V.FR als Tourenbike sowie erstem Parkeinsatz gebe ich mal mein höchst subjektives Feedback zum Rad:

Wie erhofft ist das V.FR wirklich sehr vielseitig, eignet sich selbst mit Doppelbrücke zum Touren und klettert sehr anständig. Mit Direct Mount und nem Lenker á la Race Face Atlas mit nur 0,5er Rise bleibt die Front auch bei steilen Rampen unten.

Das Rad baut insgesamt recht kompakt mit eher kurzem Radstand, dadurch ist das Bike sehr wendig und agil und gerade auch auf technischen Trails schön zu fahren (natürlich reduzierter Lenkeinschlag durch die Boxxer). Zum Highspeed-Downhill-Shreddern gibt es aber auf der anderen Seite potentere Bikes, ich kann hier insbesondere Vergleiche zum Trek Session und zum Flatline ziehen. Beide sind stoische Bügeleisen verglichen mit dem Votec, hier entscheiden die Prioritäten.

Der Hinterbau arbeitet gut, die Zugstufe getrennt nach "Beginning" und "Ending Stroke" am Vivid funktionieren spürbar. Bei schnellem Trailballern arbeitet der Hinterbau so bei meinem Setup sehr flott, bei größeren Sachen jedoch verhindert er jedoch wirkungsvoll einen Katapulteffekt, da hier langsamer eingestellt. 
Bei den zum Teil heftigen Bremswellen am Sonntag war bei zunehmender Geschwindigkeit ein leichtes, jedoch erträgliches Bremsstempeln festzustellen. Ggf. ist hier das "B-Tuning" (ich habe "c") etwas im Vorteil...?

Meine Konfiguration:
Der Rahmen ist Größe M und wird mit einer 550er Feder gefahren. Ich bin 189cm groß bei netto 91 Kilo. Ich komme bisher gut zurecht, auch die Feder passt mir gut (Ich droppe allerdings auch nicht vom Haus ins Flat). Auf der DH-Strecke in Willingen hat der Hinterbau allerdings eine verpatze, weil zu kurze Landung klaglos geschluckt ohne durchzuschlagen.
Die Boxxer passt mit 70 PSI perfekt zu meinem Gewicht, der hierfür vorgeschlagene Druck von RockShox macht die Forke hingegen zur Starrgabel 
Das Ansprechverhalten ist bei meinem Exemplar wirklich gut, eigentlich hasse ich ja Luftfahrwerke.
Die Elixir bremst bei mir wie Hölle, darf so bleiben.
Die Hammerschmidt ist im besten Sinne unauffällig.

Tipps:
Kabelhalter am besten direkt nach Kauf entfernen. Die scharfkantigen Dinger sitzen so spack, dass bereits nach wenigen Fahrten die Bremszüge aufscheuern. Ich habe schwarze, locker sitzende Kabelbinder genommen.
Boxxer kontrollieren, meine Standrohre waren nicht weit genug durchgesteckt (mind. 2 mm sollten oben herausstehen).
Sattelrohr ausreiben lassen (Abholung im Laden, falls möglich). Aber Achtung: Die Truvativ-Stütze (17,- bei HiBike ) sitzt deutlich spacker als meine Kindshock. Also lieber behutsam mit der Reibahle loslegen.





Just my 2 Cent

Lars


----------



## malice (20. Juli 2010)

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht! 

Hab mir gestern die neue MTB-Rider geholt zwecks Test, im Endeffekt steht da "Das eine Rad ist gut, das andere auch. Vllt ist das eine um die hälfte billiger." ... 4 in Sand gesetzt, klasse 

Das mit den Kabelhaltern ist ein guter Hinweis, muss ich mir mal genauer ansehen. Hatte schon bei anderen Rädern ärger mit dem Müll, muss nicht nochmal sein.


----------



## jehans (20. Juli 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> ...



Danke! Toller Bericht! Ich habe ebenfalls nun einige Anstiege hinter mir 
(allerdings Totem drin) und bin MEHR als begeistert, wie gut das Votec 
kraxeln kann! Gleichmäßiger Pedaltritt und das Ding rollt wie Bolle bergauf!

Aufstehen und Wiegetritt ist selbstverständlich passé...

Gruß
jh*


----------



## Grinsekatz (20. Juli 2010)

@Unikum777
Danke für deinen Bericht.
Hab da ne Frage wegen der Lo-Speed Comp an der Boxxer.

Ich dachte das die eher als Wippunterdrückung dient,sprich im Wiegetritt etwas stabilisiert.Doch sie wippt im ganz geschlossenen Zustand genauso(Die HiComp ist mit vier Klicks aktiv) .Jedoch merke/höre ich bei Kompression im Stand die Druckstufe.
Ist das richtig so?Dennoch stört mich das leichte Wippen gar nicht,ziehe ein besseres Ansprechverhalten deutlich vor.
Wollt mich nur mal schlau machen.

Das die beiden Zugstufen am Vivid spürbar funzen freut zu hören.Werde mal bei Gelegenheit den B-Tune an meinem Bike testen und berichten.Da ich gerne auch mal ins Flat droppe(nätürlich mit vollaktivem "Biofahrwerk" meines Körpers)bin ich besonders gespannt was dabei rumkommt.


----------



## Grinsekatz (20. Juli 2010)

@ Unikum777

Wegen stoischem Bügeleisen,
Das heisst mit dem Trek lässt es sich nicht so leicht spielen(abdrücken,agilität in der Luft... ) ?
Versuch mir gerade klar zu werden was an einem reinen DHler anders ist als an dem Votec.Bin Neuling in der Berabklasse,denke aber mit dem V.FR genau das richtige Bike für mich gefunden zu haben,zumal ich als Erstklässler schon viel BMX gefahren bin und mir Händling und Agilität wichtig sind.Der Lenkeinschlag der Boxxer stört mich wiederum gar nicht,naja bis auf das rumrangieren in der Wohnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (20. Juli 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Wegen stoischem Bügeleisen,
> Das heisst mit dem Trek lässt es sich nicht so leicht spielen(abdrücken,agilität in der Luft... ) ?



Also speziell das Trek ist schon agil in der Luft, wiegt ja auch relativ wenig. Und durch den langen Radstand läuft es gefühlt wie auf Schienen, da kann man mit richtig Speed durch Sachen durchrumpeln, die andere Bikes (tendentiell auch das V.FR) eher etwas nervöser werden lassen. Andererseits ist das V.FR aber in langsamen, eher trailigen Schlüsselstellen schön agil. Für mich somit ideal, da ich im Bikeurlaub z. B. auch mal jenseits der planierten Bikepark-Rennstrecken Spaß haben will. 
Und der Spagat von Freeride-Tour bis Downhillracen im Park wird sehr gut abgedeckt. Mit nem Session hingegen fährst Du keinen Meter hoch, mich haben in Whistler schon die max. 30 Höhenmeter Anstieg von der Mittelstation zum "Upper Crank it up" fast umgebracht


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Juli 2010)

Servus,

@ Unikum: gute Zusammenfassung. Das spiegelt so ziemlich meine Erfahrungen wider 

Vor einem Jahr bin ich ja noch mit einem Demo 7 unterwegs gewesen. Der Hinterbau klebte immer ordentlich auf dem Boden und schluckte eine menge - wirkte dabei aber viel zu plüschig und rauschte gut durch (DHX5). Das Demo war bei weitem nicht so agil und verspielt, wie das V.Fr. Tourentauglich ist das Demo obendrein auch nicht wirklich gewesen. 

Von daher bin ich mit meinem V.Fr sehr zufrieden, da es einen guten Kompromis aus Laufruhe und Agilität bietet. Ich bin erstaunt, wie leicht sich das Bike manualen lässt. 

Hier ein kleines Video vom local spot. Zugegeben - da tut es auch ein Dirt-Bike. Aber mit dem V.Fr macht es mir mehr Spaß und das Bike verzeiht einiges.

Die Totem geht auch von Fahrt zu Fahrt besser. Nur vor jedem Einsatz geht das Losbrechmoment gegen unendlich. Nach ein paar mal Einfedern funktioniert sie aber, wie sie soll.

Das Lenkerprojekt pausiert erstmal, da ich vorerst mit dem Holzfeller zufrieden bin. Nun denke ich über einen anderen Vorbau nach und habe den Straitline Vorbau (natürlich in rot) in der engeren Auswahl. Fährt den jemand von euch? Es gibt ihn ja in 50 und 35mm. Mein Holzfeller hat 65mm und ich tendiere zu 50mm, wobei ich mit 35mm am Demo und Sx Trail auch sehr gut zurecht kam und dies sich zu gunsten der "Manual-Tauglichkeit" erweisen dürfte...


Der Bericht in der Rider war ja ein Griff ins Klo. Die Ausstattung der Bikes kann ich mir auch auf den Homepages angucken. Mehr stand da ja nicht drin.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## malice (21. Juli 2010)

Nice ride kalle 

Ich meine in der Rider auch nicht wirklich viel zum Aufbau und dem Konfigurator gefunden zu haben, der ja offensichtlich genutzt wurde für das Testbike. Müllblatt.


----------



## Grinsekatz (21. Juli 2010)

Sehr nice Kalle,
genau der Untergrund den ich liebe
Geht der Trail nach dem Sonneneinfall weiter?
So,jetzt aber ab in den Wald...


----------



## jehans (21. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> ...



TOLL Kalle!!! Hört sich verdammt nach ner Hammerschmidt an!
Gruß auf den Trail
jh*


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Juli 2010)

Nabend,

ich danke euch. Was man da hört, ist eine Kombination aus Hope Pro 2 Freilauf und Hammerschmidt Freilauf 

Die Strecke ist super. Hier hat man in etwa einen Überblick über das gesamte Areal. Ist aber kein V.Fr im Video, sondern noch mein Sx Trail:

@ Grinsekatz: nein, der Trail ist da hinten zu ende. Links hinter mir im Video ist das komplette Areal.

Ich habe vorhin die 550er Feder eingebaut. Der Wechsel ging einfacher, als gedacht von statten. Fährt sich sehr gut so 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Unikum777 (22. Juli 2010)

@Kalle: Schöne Videos

Wer noch nicht weiß, welche Feder er für den Vivid braucht, dem hilft diese Seite ggf. weiter: http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/

In die linken Spalten einfach Körpergewicht mit voller Montur + 63 + 194 + gewünschten SAG (bei mir 30%) eingeben.

Bei mir passt es es perfekt, die empfohlene 550er Feder mit 1 Umdrehung Vorspannung habe ich auch verbaut.


----------



## malice (22. Juli 2010)

@Unikum

jau, danke, der hat mir wie gesagt bisher immer gute Empfehlungen geliefert. Die 450 müsste demnach auch passen für mich. Allerdings weiss ich nicht wie das Tuning die ganze Sache beeinflusst.


----------



## Grinsekatz (23. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Die Totem geht auch von Fahrt zu Fahrt besser. Nur vor jedem Einsatz geht das Losbrechmoment gegen unendlich. Nach ein paar mal Einfedern funktioniert sie aber, wie sie soll.
> 
> 
> Der Bericht in der Rider war ja ein Griff ins Klo. Die Ausstattung der Bikes kann ich mir auch auf den Homepages angucken. Mehr stand da ja nicht drin.
> ...



Das mit dem Losbrechmoment ist meiner Meinung nach normal da das Öl sich setzt bzw. die Dichtungen das Öl verdrängen.Ist bei meiner Pike heute noch so,paarmal einfedern und alles ist gut.Da deine Totem wahrscheinlich noch nicht voll eingefahren ist,ist dieser Effekt grösser.


Und zum Bericht,du hast vollkommen Recht.Völlig wischiwaschi was die da so verzapfen.
Aber das V.FR gegen ein weit, weitaus doppelt so teures Bike zu testen hinkt doch sehr.Bei der Preisdifferenz ist noch locker Luft fürn Antigravantrieb oder so

Apropos,würde ich Gewicht sparen wenn ich Helium in meine Reifen pumpen würde?Ich muss auch grad schmunzeln,aber mal im Ernst...ok wahrscheinlich nicht viel und teuer wird das wohl auch fällt mir da so ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekatz (23. Juli 2010)

Ist es normal das Bikeparks nur Sa und So geöffnet haben?Hab nämlich Mi,Fr und Sa immer frei und fände es toll mich mal in aller Ruhe an die Sache heranzutasten.
Gibts da was in Süddeutschland?

Am liebsten würde ich selbst so ein Ding aufmachen,aber Genehmigungen hier in D sind so ne Sache und das finazielle auch.Trotzdem,buddeln,bauen und Zimmern wär schon ne tolle Beschäftigung und dabei noch n bissl Geld verdienen
Die Liftgeschichte zumindest könnte man ja mit nem Pick-Up lösen.Und Leute dafür begeistern sollte auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Femur (23. Juli 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Apropos,würde ich Gewicht sparen wenn ich Helium in meine Reifen pumpen würde?Ich muss auch grad schmunzeln,aber mal im Ernst...ok wahrscheinlich nicht viel und teuer wird das wohl auch fällt mir da so ein.


 
Ein wenig bestimmt. Aber wenn Du dann die Laufräder Ausbaust, musst Du je ein Schnürchen dran machen, nicht dass die wegfliegen.


----------



## Dani Ocean (23. Juli 2010)

@grinsekatze

wie wärs mit Todtnau die haben jeden tag auf, jetzt in der ferienzeit ist sogar der shop immer auf.. oder albstadt war ich selbst noch ncht sieht aber lecker aus....

ja das mit dem basteln ist so ne sache sind seit fast 2 jahren mit dem forstamt und stadt zugange und so wie es aussieht geht vielleicht jetzt was....

ride on dani


----------



## Dani Ocean (23. Juli 2010)

@grinsekatze 

vergessen...filzbach CH würde sich auch noch anbieten für dich.....


----------



## svs (23. Juli 2010)

grinsekatz: wildbad


----------



## Grinsekatz (23. Juli 2010)

Danke euch für die Vorschläge!

Albstadt hat leider nur Sa/So offen.
Wildbad soll ja sehr wild sein,noch nix für mich schätze ich.
Sehe grad Todtnau jeden Tag,cool.
Filzbach wär auch eine Option aber schon ein Stück entfernt...

Danke nochmals,Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekatz (23. Juli 2010)

Dani Ocean schrieb:


> ja das mit dem basteln ist so ne sache sind seit fast 2 jahren mit dem forstamt und stadt zugange und so wie es aussieht geht vielleicht jetzt was....
> 
> ride on dani



Einerseits kann ich die Städte verstehen,wir sind hier nicht in Kanada wo es es massig Platz gibt.

Dennoch,wenn ich schon höre zwei Jahre...drück euch trotzdem die Daumen.
Ich denke die haben Angst das Biker den Wald missbrauchen.Ich glaube speziell die Bergabklasse ist am naturbewusstesten,nur weiss das keiner.

War neulich auf Entdeckungstour,als ich auf einer verlassenen Lichtung ein Reh sah welches sofort die Flucht ergriff wusste ich,hier gehöre ich nicht hin und drehte ab.


----------



## Grinsekatz (23. Juli 2010)

Femur schrieb:


> Ein wenig bestimmt. Aber wenn Du dann die Laufräder Ausbaust, musst Du je ein Schnürchen dran machen, nicht dass die wegfliegen.



Huch danke,würde dumm dastehen wenn mir meine LR wegflögen

Da kommt mir grad son Gedanke wie es sich wohl auf dem Mond anfühlen würde zu fahren,so mit Monsterdrops etc.


----------



## Unikum777 (24. Juli 2010)

Auto und V.FR vertragen sich bei mir auch sehr gut. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Bike mit ausgebautem Vorderad so einfach und sicher stehend im Innenraum des Octavia transportiert werden kann. Portes du Soleil kann kommen (dann aber mit 2 Doppelbrückenbikes nebeneinander stehend ).


----------



## malice (24. Juli 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Auto und V.FR vertragen sich bei mir auch sehr gut. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Bike mit ausgebautem Vorderad so einfach und sicher stehend im Innenraum des Octavia transportiert werden kann. Portes du Soleil kann kommen (dann aber mit 2 Doppelbrückenbikes nebeneinander stehend ).



Wann gehts bei dir nach PDS? Werde wohl vom 1.-7. August da rumturnen. Aber naja soviele V.FR's werden dann dort wohl auch nich rumheizen


----------



## Unikum777 (24. Juli 2010)

Wir sind vom 14. - 21 August dort, daher sehe ich Deinem Erfahrungsbericht jetzt schon sehr gespannt engegen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Juli 2010)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß in PDS 

By-the-way: idealer Biketransporter

Gestern  habe ich die 550er Feder mit C-Tune und und ca. 86kg inkl. Ausrüstung auf dem bekannten local Freeride-Spot getestet. Beim Springen kommt mir die Feder vom Federverhalten logischerweise schon wesentlich straffer vor. Zusammen mit der vielleicht 14cm nutzenden Totem ist es auf jeden Fall keine Sänfte. Das Heck passt aber dennoch - nur die Gabel geht im momentan noch mies...

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## fedri-ho (24. Juli 2010)

Ha,
so wie Unikum777 fahr ich mein V.Fr auch immer durch die Gegend. Ist superschnell ein- und wieder ausgeladen. Die Gabel einfach in den Fußraum stecken und das Ding hält .

Nachdem ja schon ab und an was über knarzende Hinterbauten und verschiedene Tunes gepostet wurde, muss ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu loswerden:

Ich war neulich in Albstadt und nach nur wenigen Abfahrten war das weiße V.Fr als solches nicht mehr zu erkennen. Es war nur noch ein fahrender Klumpen Matsch. Habs am Abend mit dem dortigen Druckreiniger abgesprüht (keine Angst, ich hab nicht auf die Lager gezielt). Zwei Tage später bin ich nach Flims/Laax den Runca Trail heizen gegangen und siehe da, der Hinterbau knarzte. War nicht weiter schlimm, nur nervig eben. Heute hab ich mir das Ding dann mal genauer angeschaut, ich wollte sowieso den Dropstop am Vivid wechseln.
Und welch Überraschung, es war gar nicht der Hinterbau, sondern die Aufnahmepunkte vom Vivid die genknarzt haben (die sind ja auch nicht gedichtet). Also sauber gemacht, geschmiert und Tadahhh: läuft wie Butter  Da war wohl Dreck zwischen Lagerbuchse und Schwinge bzw. Rahmen gekommen.

Also Knarzen muss nicht zwangsläufig aus den Lagern kommen. 

Ach ja, ich hab den B-tune verbaut. Noch fahr ich die 600er Feder, werd wohl aber auf ne 550er wechseln. Das viele und urspaßige heizen mit dem V.Fr hat für mehr Muckis und weniger Ranzen gesorgt ... so was sollte "Frau im Spiegel" oder "Brigitte" mal zur neuen Diät erklären, denn mehr Frauen braucht der Trail . 
Aber zurück zum Thema: Ich hab das Fahrwerk trotz mega verbockter Landung (und einhergehender verbeulter HR-Felge) nicht zum Durchschlag gebracht. Und zum Thema Minion DH: Die Landung endete nicht mit nem Snakebite *respect* so was nenn ich Durschlagschutz!!

Ansonsten kann ich dem Bericht von Unikum777 nur beipflichten, auch für mich stellt das V.Fr den Kompromiss/Spagat dar, denn ich lange gesucht hatte.

Greetz


----------



## malice (25. Juli 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Wir sind vom 14. - 21 August dort, daher sehe ich Deinem Erfahrungsbericht jetzt schon sehr gespannt engegen.



Wie, Erfahrungsbericht, warst noch nich da? Fahren da nun das 3. Jahr in Folge hin, einfach ein traumhaftes Bike-Territorium. Sind bisher immer in Les Crossets (obere Ende vom Champéry DH) beherbergt gewesen, und überall gibts geile Parks, Trails und Downhills, und alle per Lift erreichbar. Freu Dich druaf!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Juli 2010)

Oh man. Portes du soleil würde mich auch reizen aber für dieses Jahr steht ja Gardasee auf dem Programm 

Femur und ich hatten heute den direkten Vergleich: B tune mit 550er Feder bei ihm und ich mit C tune und 550er Feder. Sind schon merkliche Unterschiede. Ich finde das V.Fr mit B tune wesentlich "fluffiger". Mal schaun, wie sich das Bike mit C tune im Park verhält.

Hier noch ein local spot video von heute nachgeschoben 


Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Bloodhound5 (25. Juli 2010)

malice schrieb:


> Wann gehts bei dir nach PDS? Werde wohl vom 1.-7. August da rumturnen. Aber naja soviele V.FR's werden dann dort wohl auch nich rumheizen



och, da sind schon genug v.Frs am Start.  So wie es im Moment ausschaut bin ich vom 29.07 bis zum 03.08 in chatel, inkl. v.FR natürlich (aber nen 08er)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malice (25. Juli 2010)

Okay, dann weiss ich ja bescheid  

@Kalle

Gardasee ist auchn Traum, der 601er ist das Beste was ich je gefahren bin. Aber leider schon etwas länger her, wird mal wieder Zeit! Und das gute am Gardasee ist, dass der richtige Urlaub D) da nicht zu kurz kommt. Nachm fahren ab in See, später an die Bars... mhhhhh. Klasse


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Juli 2010)

Tip top. Ist meine Premiere mit dem Bike am Gardasee 

Ich kam noch nicht zum Schmierölservicen der Totem. Hätte ich mir mal lieber Zeit für nehmen sollen und kann ich nur jedem raten. Beim letzten Mal hörte ich beim Federn schon ein Quietschen - heute hatte ich schwarzen Abrieb von den Dichtungen auf meinen Standrohren... hachja - Rock Shox Gabeln ab Werk....

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## BlackDiver (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo VFR-Biker!

Da ich seit einger Zeit auch dieses Meisterstück von Votec mein Eigen nenne,hier mal ein paar Pics:





Geändert habe ich Lenker/Vorbau:








Zum Fahrverhalten wurde ja hier bereits alles gesagt: das VFR rockt ohne Ende  
Muddy Marys kommen mir aber jetzt runter.War bisher zwar sehr zufrieden damit,aber das betraf nur trockenen Untergrund.Auf Nässe sind die Gummis absolut besch....
Fahrwerksmäßig: (ca. 75kg nackt) Totem mit weicher Feder nutzt FW komplett,
Vivid (C-tune) mit 500er Feder schlägt ab u. zu durch,werde wohl auf 550 wechseln.

Ride on!


----------



## Femur (26. Juli 2010)

Und weil es so schön ist, die Babys von Kalle und Femur:


----------



## malice (26. Juli 2010)

Sehr gut! 

Aber sachtmal was stellt ihr denn mit den Rädern an? Ich dacht ich nehm mir noch ne 500er Feder mit, jetzt les ich die soll auch zu weich sein? Das geht doch rein rechnerisch garnich mehr  Bin medium verwirrt. Würde gern testen, aber hab keine Gabel rechtzeitig -.-


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Juli 2010)

Black ist beautiful, Blackdriver. Viel Spaß mit der Kiste 

@ Femur: das sind aber schicke Räder 

@ malice: das ist wirklich nicht ganz einfach. Mit der 550er Feder ist mein Heck im Stand beim Aufsitzen schon sehr straff (C-Tune bei 82kg nackt). Nichts destotrotz habe ich es gestern bei keinem besonders heftigen Sprung durchgeschlagen. 

Edit:

*Schmierservice der Totem*

Ich habe ja gestern erwähnt, dass meine Totem beim Einfedern plötzlich gequitscht hat und ich schwarzen Abrieb der Dichtungen am linken Standrohr hatte. Heute dann die böse Überraschung: sowohl aus der linken als auch der rechten Bohrung der Tauchrohre kam kein einziger Tropfen Öl nach Zerlegen der Stand- und Tauchrohre! 

Ich kann allen V.Fr "Neulingen" also nur dringend empfehlen, zunächst den Ölstand mittels Entfernen der Madenschrauben zu checken und am besten im Anschluss auf jeden Fall noch einen Schmierservice durchzuführen. Das dauert absolut nicht lange und geht einfach von der Hand. Das Ergebnis war bei mir ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Die Dichtungen und Buchsen habe ich mit ein wenig Rock Shox Judy Butter und Rock Shox Red Rum beschmiert. In jedes Rohr kamen anschließend von oben und unten die von Rock Shox vorgegebenen 20ml Öl. Alledings habe ich auf Grund der schlechteren, haftenden Eigenschaften von Gabelöl lieber vollsynthetisches Motoröl mit einer 5er Viskosität verwendet. Dies hat sich schon bei all meinen anderen, gerservicten Gabeln positiv bermerkbar gemacht. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch gleich die serienmäßig verbaute, rote Feder mit ordentlich Manitou Premp Fett versehen, um ein Klackern in der Gabel zu vermeiden. Und siehe da: die Forke funktioniert _wesentlich besser _als vorher. Schön geschmeidig, wie sie sollte...


Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Dani Ocean (27. Juli 2010)

morgen kalle,

frage  hast du das ÖL gemischt mit red rum von rock shox ?? habe neulich so was mal gelesen ???

oder einfach ÖL rock shx öl rein ???

ride on


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Juli 2010)

Servus Dani,

jein: oben bei den Dichtungen und Buchsen Rock Shox Judy Butter Fett und Rock Shox Red Rum Öl und ein wenig Motoröl und unten dann nur Motoröl rein. Dem Rock Shox Red Rum wird nachgesagt, dass es gut haften und schmieren würde. Das nehme ich auch immer zum Schmieren der Luftkammer eines Dämpfers. Zum reinen Verwenden ist es aber viel zu teuer. Ich bin mit dem Schmieren so absolut zufrieden. Sonst hatte die Gabel vor jedem Einfedern auch ein riesiges Losbrechmoment. Das ist nun wech 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## BlackDiver (27. Juli 2010)

Aber nicht verwechseln: die beiden kleinen Madenschrauben unten sind nur die Ablasschrauben fürs Schmieröl,also das Speedlube (o. noch besser dünnes Motoröl).
http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/...TRT.ENG.R6.pdf

Das eigentliche Gabelöl ist nur in der rechten Dämpfungsseite und beträgt bei Missioncontrol 203ml,bei Motioncontrol 193ml.
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rocks...rs/TM_MY10.pdf

Erfahrungsgemäß wird überall etwas Öl fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Juli 2010)

Korrekt. Motoroel also nur zum Schmieren zwischen Stand- und tauchrohren nehmen. In die Daempfungs-"Kartusche" kommt selbstverstaendlich nur gabeloel, denn motoroel eignet sich nicht zum daempfen, da es aufschaeumt.

Gruesse Kalle


----------



## Dani Ocean (27. Juli 2010)

das sind infos die man brauchen kann 

fettes merci an kalle und black driver


----------



## Grinsekatz (28. Juli 2010)

@Kalle
Bin etwas verwirrt,im Boxxer PDF steht was von 15er unten ins Casting,also zur schmierung der Buchsen.
Du aber verwendest gerne 5er oben zum schmieren,auch unten
Oder wegen der Kombination mit Butter?
Hab grad keine Butter zur Hand,möchte aber jetzt zur Tanke lostigern um Öl zu kaufen,please help.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. Juli 2010)

Männers, der Kalle war mal wieder Spielen 









Quali ist so lala - am Fahrer kanns nicht liegen... 

Grüße
Kalle

@ Grinsekatz: im Totem Handbuch steht auch was von 15er Viskosität. Wenn du aber ein fluffiges Fahrwerk haben möchtest, empfehle ich 5er Motoröl zum Schmieren. Das hat nichts wegen der Kombi mit der Judy Butter zu tun - die ist ja nur für die Dichtungen.


----------



## Grinsekatz (28. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> @ Grinsekatz: im Totem Handbuch steht auch was von 15er Viskosität. Wenn du aber ein fluffiges Fahrwerk haben möchtest, empfehle ich 5er Motoröl zum Schmieren. Das hat nichts wegen der Kombi mit der Judy Butter zu tun - die ist ja nur für die Dichtungen.



Vielen Dank für die fixe Antwort


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

anbei eine Auflistung der Drehmomente des V.FR Rahmens, die mir freundlicherweise Herr Stark geschickt hat:

Kettenstrebe zu Sitzstrebe
 8-10Nm + Schraubensicherung

Sitzstrebe zu Wippe
 8-10Nm + Schraubensicherung

Wippe zu Hauptrahmen
 6-7Nm

Kettenstrebe zu Hauptrahmen
 siehe Beschreibung, keine Schraubensicherung

Dämpferschrauben
 10-12Nm


Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainBrandy (29. Juli 2010)

V.fr mit hammerschmitt oder saint zweifach???


----------



## Femur (29. Juli 2010)

Hammerschmidt natürlich!!!


----------



## CaptainBrandy (29. Juli 2010)

Warum nich zweifach? Ist die HS so viel toller?


----------



## Femur (29. Juli 2010)

1. Ich stehe voll auf Technik!
2. Gang ist sofort drin wenn man schaltet. (bei 2-fach 3/4 Umdrehung  der Kurbel)
3. Das wichtigste: Kette springt nie vom Kettenblatt. 

Gruß


----------



## CaptainBrandy (29. Juli 2010)

Im Fr bereich hab ich noch nicht so viel erfahrung, da müsstest du wohl besser wissen, was einen da so ankeksen könnte. also gut, ich überleg mir das nochmal.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. Juli 2010)

Bei dem geringen Aufpreis würde ich auf jeden Fall die Hammerschmidt nehmen. Die Vorteile überwiegen meiner Meinung nach ganz klar.


----------



## Femur (29. Juli 2010)

vier Kumpels haben die Hammerschmidt in ihren FR-Bikes und alle sind begeistert. Nach und nach werden es immer mehr und keiner von uns hatte je Probleme.

Gruß


----------



## CaptainBrandy (29. Juli 2010)

Was habt ihr denn am Hinterbau für nen Dämpfer drinne?


----------



## Femur (29. Juli 2010)

Den Vivid der Roco soll aber besser sein


----------



## CaptainBrandy (29. Juli 2010)

der fox kommt nich in frage, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Femur (29. Juli 2010)

Doch, bestimmt. Ich finde aber fast 300 Aufpreis für den Fox a bissl viel. Der Vivid funzt sehr gut und ich vermisse an dem nichts. Das besondere an dem Vivid ist, du findest im Netz viele Anleitungen, wie man den selbst servicen kann.

Gruß


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. Juli 2010)

90% der V.Frler hier im Forum fahren den Rock Shox Vivid Dämpfer. Ich bin mit dem Teil auch soweit sehr zufrieden.

Der Rocco wird seit Neuestem angeboten. Der Dämpfer lässt sich sehr gut an die individuellen Vorlieben anpassen. Hier streiten sich aber die Geister 

Fox DHX RC4 ist sicher auch nett, zumal einstellbare High-Speed-Druckstufe - wäre mir aber den Aufpreis nicht wert.


----------



## BlackDiver (30. Juli 2010)

Der Vivid funktioniert wirklich sehr gut u. ist zudem einfach einzustellen.Der Unterschied bei Stahlfederdämpfern ist sowieso nicht soo groß.Da siehts bei Luftdämpfern ganz anders aus.Mit dem Vivid-Air kommt ja der erste Luftdämpfer der wirklich interessant werden könnte im FR/DH-Bereich,evtl. wird das eine (leichte) Alternative.
Mit der Hammerschmidt ist es in etwa wie mit der Klimaanlage im Auto,aber nur wenn immer Sommer wäre


----------



## Femur (30. Juli 2010)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Mit der Hammerschmidt ist es in etwa wie mit der Klimaanlage im Auto,aber nur wenn immer Sommer wäre




genau so!!!


----------



## fly30 (30. Juli 2010)

hola...
hab vor zwei wochen mein v.fr bestellt und da hieß es "vivid zurzeit nich
lieferbar" ! also entweder marz. oder fox...habmich dann für den roco 
entschieden!
noch ma ne andere frage...kann es kaum erwarten bis dat ding kommt...
deswegen:hat votec in letzter zeit die lieferzeit eingehalten? bzw wie lang 
hat es gedauert bis euer v.fr da war?


----------



## malice (30. Juli 2010)

2 Wochen wie versprochen und auch nicht gebrochen


----------



## Grinsekatz (30. Juli 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> anbei eine Auflistung der Drehmomente des V.FR Rahmens, die mir freundlicherweise Herr Stark geschickt hat:
> 
> ...



Perfekt,denn mein rechter Horstlink meldet sich manchmal...
Welche Beschreibung meinst du mit dem Hauptlager?

Und THX für die 5er Öl-Empfehlung.Unglaublich wie smooth meine Boxxer nun läuft Praktisch kein Losbrechmoment mehr.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. Juli 2010)

Sach ich ja 

Ich habe den Text kopiert - zum Hauptrahmen gab es eine eigene Anleitung im Pdf. Bei Interesse, meldet euch am besten per PN bei mir.

Grüße
Kalle

PS: zur Lieferzeit: es wurden mir 4 Wochen - eher 3 genannt. Letzten Endes waren es nach mehrmaligem Nachfragen 3 1/2. Also ok. Auf mein V.Xc habe ich 11 Wochen gewartet


----------



## wildchild (31. Juli 2010)

juhu!!!
Vorfreude pur: Am Montag ist mein  V.fr endlich versandtfertig.
Bin mal richtig drauf gespannt...
Sagt mal, war von euch jemand mit seinem V.fr gestern in Todtnau? Hab da einen damit runterbollern sehen...
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (1. August 2010)

Moinsen (ist ja schon morgen).

Nächstes Jahr werde ich mir wohl auch ein V.FR (1.3 mit Saintbremse) anschaffen - größtenteils aufgrund der Ausstattung mit Totem mit MCDH und HS. Wisst ihr, ob man das Cockpit weiter personalisieren kann? Ich würde gerne einen Race Face Atlas FR nebst Straitline SSC 35mm montieren, da sich die Kombi an meinem momentanen Rad einfach traumhaft fährt. Desweiteren wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob Votec im Herbst Prozente à la SSV gibt, da die alten Rahmen ja raus müssen. Letztes Jahr ist mir nichts dergleichen aufgefallen. Weiß einer von euch mehr?

btw: Sind die Totems auch im fortschrittlichen Jahre 2010 im Neuzustand immer noch trocken? Vivid oder RC4? Tendieren tue ich zu ersterem.

Wie ist die Lackqualität? Hinterbausensibilität? Allgemeine Hinterbauperformance? Lagerqualität? Irgendwelche Mängel?


----------



## CaptainBrandy (1. August 2010)

Wegen ssv hab ich mich mal beim Votec shop in Stuttgart erkundigt. Die 2010er Bikes gehen erst im Dezember raus, meinte er.


----------



## wildchild (1. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Moinsen (ist ja schon morgen).
> 
> Nächstes Jahr werde ich mir wohl auch ein V.FR (1.3 mit Saintbremse) anschaffen - größtenteils aufgrund der Ausstattung mit Totem mit MCDH und HS. Wisst ihr, ob man das Cockpit weiter personalisieren kann? Ich würde gerne einen Race Face Atlas FR nebst Straitline SSC 35mm montieren, da sich die Kombi an meinem momentanen Rad einfach traumhaft fährt. Desweiteren wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob Votec im Herbst Prozente à la SSV gibt, da die alten Rahmen ja raus müssen. Letztes Jahr ist mir nichts dergleichen aufgefallen. Weiß einer von euch mehr?
> 
> ...


Alle diese Fragen wurden bereits ausführlich besprochen.. Du musst lediglich den Thread durchlesen...
mfg


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. August 2010)

Nicht alle . Weitere Personalisierungen bezgl. Cockpit scheinen ja möglich zu sein, der Hinterbau ist sensibel und arbeitet fleißig. Zur Lagerqualität hat, denke ich, noch keiner was gesagt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. August 2010)

Servus V.Frler und Interessenten,

@ Wildchild: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude 

@ Müs Lee: Eine individuelle Cockpitgestaltung ist nicht möglich. Das mit dem sensiblen Hinterbau würde ich auch nicht ohne Weiteres unterstreichen. Das V.Fr ist keine Sänfte und möchte aktiv gefahren werden. Lager laufen bisher tiptop bei mir - aber das Bike ist ja auch erst wenige Wochen alt.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Unikum777 (2. August 2010)

Schöne Bilder! 
Outfit, Moves = Alter Styler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbeloui (2. August 2010)

Moinsen V.FRler!

Mal wieder was für die Augen:







Mit dem Alter fährt man ja nicht mehr so schnell...dann muss das Bike wenigstens eisdielentauglich sein 
Und die Muschis stehen auch drauf (siehe Hintergrund)...


----------



## CaptainBrandy (2. August 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moinsen V.FRler!
> 
> Mal wieder was für die Augen:
> 
> ...



cooles gefährt! Wie hast du deine lackiersonderwünsche durchgesetzt?
Gruß


----------



## Schlabbeloui (2. August 2010)

@CaptainBrandy
Connections...da geht auch mal ne Sonderlackierung


----------



## BlackDiver (2. August 2010)

@Kalle:
Fährst du die Standard-Feder in der Totem?
Im Heck hab ich nun eine 550er Feder (bei 75kg + Ausrüstung) und die passt mir jetzt perfekt.Mit der 500er war das Heck sehr sänftenartig,hat immer sehr viel Federweg genutzt,aber da waren eben auch kaum mehr Reserven da.Nun ist es etwas straffer u. hat auch im Bikepark bei krasseren Aktionen genügend Reserven.
Falls jemand eine 450er o. 500er Vivid-Feder braucht einfach per PN melden

Lackmäßig ist bei Votec eigentlich alles möglich,kein Vergleich zu Canyon o.ä.
Cockpit wäre bei mir auch möglich gewesen den Lenker u. Vorbau wegzulassen,aber ist unrentabel weil Votec natürlich ihren Preis weitergibt,und dann kommt man besser davon wenn man Lenker/Vorbau selbst verkauft


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. August 2010)

Servus,

@ Unikum: danke. Man tut, was man kann 

@ Schlabbeloui: mal ganz was anderes. Schick.

@ BlackDriver: ja, ich fahre die serienmäßig verbaute Feder (rot). Vielleicht ist ja zu wenig Öl in der Dämpfung? Habe ich noch nicht gecheckt. Werde ich die Tage vor dem nächsten Bikepark-Besuch unbedingt machen. Ich habe auch noch über die 500er Feder nachgedacht - aber wenn du schon bei 7kg weniger auf den Rippen meinst, das Heck nutzt zu viel Federweg, dann lasse ich es lieber gleich. Eventuell baue ich demnächst mal den b-Tune Dämpfer eines Kumpels ein, um den direkten Vergleich zu haben. Noch hat er das Teil aber nicht bestellt...

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## steps78 (2. August 2010)

Servus,

@Grinsekatz: ... wie meldet sich dein Horstlink? ... meld mich Morgen bei dir.

Grüße,
steps78


----------



## Grinsekatz (2. August 2010)

steps78 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> @Grinsekatz: ... wie meldet sich dein Horstlink? ... meld mich Morgen bei dir.
> 
> ...



Hi,auf der Antriebsseite knarzt es manchmal,eher selten.Man kann es auch heraufbeschwören wenn man das Bike rückwärtsrollt und dann die Hinterbremse zieht.
Ist bei meinem Cube auch so.Wird wohl Zeit die Lager zu checken.Darüberhinaus hat mein Votec sehr oft Regen,viel Regen abbekommen
Mein Freilauf ist auch lauter geworden,der Regen der Regen...will endlich wieder Sonne


----------



## Grinsekatz (2. August 2010)

@Kalle,
 Also das Midnight-Blue sieht hammermässig aus,und die Klamotten passen perfekt dazu.
Aber woher hast du den Votec-Decal an deiner Totem?
So sieht die Gabel viel hübscher aus.Nur weiss auf der rechten Seite fand ich schon immer etwas wenig,im Gegensatz zu der zugepflasterten Boxxer


----------



## Grinsekatz (2. August 2010)

Eine Frage an alle:
Was meint ihr zum Vivid-Air?
Neben dem Gewicht ist die perfekte Gewichtsanpassung das grösste Argument für mich.Das grösste Gegenargument wiederum sind die 500Euro die man dafür hinblättern muss
Vermissen tu ich nur eine Hi-Comp,hmm.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. August 2010)

Nabend Grinsekatz,

danke. Den Votec Aufkleber in Blau habe ich dankenswerterweise von meinem Kumpel Femur bekommen, da meine Gabel an der rechten Seite schon einige ordentliche Lackabplatzer aufgrund eines unbeabsichtigten Steinwand-Grinds hat  Leider ließ sich das "V" nicht komplett aufkleben. 

Die Schraube an dem rechten Horst-Link Lager hat sich bei mir nach einigen Tagen auch gelockert. Mit dem passenden Drehmoment und etwas Loctide ist aber wieder Ruhe eingekehrt.

Luftdämpfern im Big-Bike stehe ich nicht so euphorisch gegenüber. Die Performance einer Stahlfeder konnte bisher meiner Meinung nach kein Luftdämpfer erreichen. Hinzu kommt noch das durch-den-Federweg rauschen. Ich bin bisher den neuen Vivid Air noch nicht gefahren aber aus dem Bauch heraus würde der Vorteil der leichteren Gewichtsanpassung meiner Meinung nicht die Nachteile kompensieren.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekatz (3. August 2010)

Hmm,ist es nicht so das coil(linear)eher durchrauscht als air(progressiv) ?

Ein Nachteil fällt mir noch ein,das wahrscheinlich schlechtere Ansprechverhalten(air)...ich glaub ich lass das mal sein

So ne Stahlfeder sieht eh männlicher aus


----------



## ibislover (3. August 2010)

durchrauschen betrifft nicht den ending stroke, sondern den middle stroke.

feder = linear, also gibt es das problem weniger (die kinematik des hinterbaus mal außen vor gelassen).

luft neigt eher zum durchrauschen, aber es liegt auch bzw. vorallem viel am dämpfer. keiner ist so grottig und von diesem sachverhalt mehr betroffen und dennoch als angeblich guter dämpfer in den köpfen wie der DHX AIR.

lass von dem die finger und du wirst auch mit luft ebenso gute fahreigenschaften erreichen wie mit einem stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## Unikum777 (3. August 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Die Performance einer Stahlfeder konnte bisher meiner Meinung nach kein Luftdämpfer erreichen.



.

Fasst nach nem Downhill wie z. B. den über 1000 Hm der X-Line mal an den Luftdämpfer. Ich brauche persönlich keinen Dämpfer, dessen Performance sich aufgrund stark erwärmter Luft während der Abfahrt verändert. Das mag der große Vivid Air besser können als andere, aber ich will gleichbleibende Dämpfereigenschaften.

Vielleicht rufen auch einige immer zu schnell nach der berühmten "Reserve für dicke Dinger". Mein Dämpfer darf bei meinen dicksten Sachen ruhig einmal durchschlagen, das empfiehlt sogar der Rock Shox-Mann (Namen vergessen) so. Ist halt bei mir auch eher Downhiller/Freerider denn Slopestyle-Bike. Da ist mir feines Ansprechen auf nem dicken Wurzelteppich wichtiger als ohne Durchschlag von ner Wall ins Flat abzutropfen.

Letztlich natürlich alles eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben. Mein V.FR drückt sich durch mein gewähltes Setup natürlich deutlich schlechter zum Sprung ab als mein SX Trail.


----------



## Grinsekatz (4. August 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> durchrauschen betrifft nicht den ending stroke, sondern den middle stroke.



Das hab ich mir fast gedacht.Stahlfeder ist am Hinterbau wohl doch immer noch am besten.


----------



## Grinsekatz (4. August 2010)

@Unikum777

Das mit den Temperaturunterschieden scheint wohl ein Problem zu sein.Kein Wunder bei den hohen Drücken die in so einer kleinen Luftkammer entstehen.
Was diese Temp-Nadel am Vivid-Air betrifft,so soll sie die Zugstufe(nur die?)in einem sehr kleinen Rahmen justieren.Ob das wirklich zuverlässig funzt bleibt abzuwarten.

Bei Gabeln wiederum ist das zum Glück kein Thema
Es ist halt nur ein bisschen ungünstig unflexibler zu sein was die Federhärte betrifft.


----------



## wildchild (5. August 2010)

So: hier mal ein Bild vom V.fr meiner Sis:






Es gab eigendlich nur ein Problem: Bei der unteren Führungsrolle des Schaltwerks sind 3 "Zacken" abgebrochen.... 
Ist noch leicht zu verkraften
mfg
wildchild


----------



## _mike_ (5. August 2010)

Wow, was für ein Black Beauty 

Auf welches Gewicht kommst du in der Kombination mit HS, Deetracks und Boxxer?


----------



## wildchild (5. August 2010)

Hab noch nicht genau kontrolliert, die Personenwaage meint so ca. 18 Kg
Es lässt sich jedoch traumhaft leicht den Berg hochfahren =D
mfg
PS: Sind Deemax, keine Deetrax


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. August 2010)

Darf ich deine Schwester sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (5. August 2010)

Nja, das muss ich mir erst noch mal überlegen, nix gegen meine Sis
mfg


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. August 2010)

Sehr schick die Kiste in der Farbkombi 

Dann deiner Schwester viel Spaß mit dem Radel.

Ich werde meinem V.Fr kommenden Samstag mal wieder im Bikepark die Sporen geben. Vorher wird aber unbedingt noch der Ölstand der Gabel gecheckt. Merkt ihr bei eurer Totem auch kaum einen Unterschied zwischen Highspeed Druckstufe komplett offen und geschlossen?


Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Bloodhound5 (6. August 2010)

Ich finde deine Schwester könnte meine Freundin sein  rein Biketechnisch zumindest


----------



## Grinsekatz (6. August 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Merkt ihr bei eurer Totem auch kaum einen Unterschied zwischen Highspeed Druckstufe komplett offen und geschlossen?
> 
> Grüße
> Kalle



Bei meiner Boxxer habe ich bemerkt das die Lowspeed Druckstufe erst wirklich aktiv wird wenn die Highspeed mit 2-3 Clicks aktiviert ist.

Im Anfangsbereich sind die beiden Druckstufen wohl voneinander abhängig,bei den Zugstufen evtl. auch.
Sprich du müsstest die Lo-Comp etwas reindrehen(wenn du das sowieso nicht schon gemacht hast) damit deine Hi-Comp aktiv wird.
Andernfalls hast du wirklich zu wenig Öl in der Kartusche.


----------



## Dani Ocean (6. August 2010)

@ kalle,

merke auch fast kein unterschied......habe jetzt aber den speed lube wechsel in angriff genohmen und jetzt mal sehen ob sich was tut...

habe gestern den speed lub aufgemacht und neu befüllt, kaum zu glauben es sind gerade mal ein paar tropfen aus dem speed lube raus gekommen...würde somit jeden raten bei der totem das mal zu checkn ist super easy...

ride on dani


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. August 2010)

Servus,

welche Steuersätze wurden eigentlich bei euch Singlecrown V.Frlern montiert? Ich habe den einfachen FSA Pig drin. Nicht das gelbe vom Ei, was vor allem auch die Dichtungen angeht. Femur hingegen hat irgendeinen FSA Catridge drin, meine ich.

@ Unikum: mein Fahrwerk darf auch gerne mal durchschlagen. Nur sollte dies auch wirklich erst bei dementsprechenden unsanften Landungen passieren. 

@ Grinsekatz: ich habe ein wenig sowohl mit der High- als auch Low-Speed Compression einzeln und in Kombination rumgespielt und konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen. Morgen geht es nochmal in den Bikepark Braunlage - dann kann die Gabel nochmal zeigen, ob sie noch ein wenig Pflege braucht 

@ Dani: speed lub Ölwechsel macht auf jeden Fall schonmal einen Unterschied aus. Noch bessere Performance gibt es aber erst, wenn du Stand- und Tauchrohre demontierst und alles schön auch von oben fettest und ölst.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainBrandy (7. August 2010)

Nabend, die herren!
Eine Frage:
Würdet ihr euch das v.fr nochmal kaufen, wenn ihr erneut vor der entscheidung steht?
gruß


----------



## Dani Ocean (7. August 2010)

ja


----------



## Newmi (7. August 2010)

Dito!
Außer das ich keine Standartfarbe mehr nehmen würde! Nicht weil es nicht gut aussieht, sondern um der Individualität halber!! Das V.FR in Oliv-Matt ist in der Hinsicht schon der Hammer!!  

P.S.: Was mir auffällt, ist das es hier sehr gesittet zugeht, also das Miteinander! Mich würde mal Interessieren, wie alt die V.FR-Treiber hier so sind??
Ich fang mal an: Ich bin zwischen 29 und 30!!


----------



## wildchild (7. August 2010)

Dann mach ich (bzw. dann machen wir) mal weiter:
Ich: 16
Schwester: 21


----------



## _mike_ (7. August 2010)

Noch knapp in den 30igern 

Ich würde das V.FR jederzeit wieder kaufen, auch wenn ich dann eine andere Farbkobination ausprobieren würde. Das in Schwarz/Grün oder Schwarz/Rot ist schon geil, aber so in weiß wie ichs grad fahr sieht halt irgendwie schön "leicht" aus. 
Hab grad mal in die aktuelle Bike und Pedaliero geschaut und da sind für 2011 auch tolle Freerider drin, aber die Preise sind allesamt deutlich höcher als das V.FR. Bin mal gespannt was für Detailverbesserungen für 2011 kommen, und wohin das den Preis treibt....


----------



## Dani Ocean (7. August 2010)

dann machen wir hier mal weiter mit dem alter zwischen 32 1/2 und 33


----------



## Unikum777 (7. August 2010)

V.FR würde ich sofort wieder kaufen. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist ungeschlagen zurzeit. Ich hatte ehrlicherweise ja Anfangs daran gedacht, die V.FR-Parts an einen (dann doch nicht gekauften) Intenserahmen zu verbauen und den neuen V.FR-Rahmen zu verticken. Wäre immer noch wirtschaftlich gewesen. Nach den bisherigen Fahreindrücken ist der Plan gestorben 

Alter ist bei mir 38 
Allerdings liegt es mE nicht daran, dass hier ein sehr guter Umgangston herrscht. Hier sind scheinbar einfach nicht so viele Indschenjöre, Fanboys und selbstverliebte Erklärbären wie z. B. im Liteville-Forum, sondern Leute, die schlicht und ergreifend auf eine andere Art rechnen können: 
wenig $$$ für viel


----------



## malice (7. August 2010)

So, grad aus PDS zurück, was ein Trip. Hab mich nun vollends in mein v.fr verliebt. Noch ne härtere Feder (500er) reingebaut, aber im nachhinein wohl eher unnötig, jedenfalls ist bei den wenigen drops nichts durchgeschlagen. War da noch nie so fix unterwegs. Die Elixir R bzw. 5 hinten/vorn waren erstklassig, lediglich den Hebelweg hab ich ab und an nachgestellt. Jetzt gibts erstmal ne Wellness-Session fürs Bike und mich 

Bilder in action folgen sobald ich sie vom Kameramann bekomme.

grüße






edith sagt: alter 24, steht aber eh im profil


----------



## BlackDiver (7. August 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> P.S.: Was mir auffällt, ist das es hier sehr gesittet zugeht, also das Miteinander! Mich würde mal Interessieren, wie alt die V.FR-Treiber hier so sind??



Das fällt mir auch auf,den meisten gehts ganz einfach um den Spaß am biken u. wie sie aus dieser tollen Kiste das beste rausholen.
Ich werd demnächst 36.Aber ich stimme Unikum voll zu das es nicht am Alter liegt,denn siehe Liteville-Forum,wo überwiegend "alte Säcke" rumhängen,was dort alles schöngeredet und zurechtgebogen wird ist unglaublich,wenn garnix mehr hilft hat das Bike halt "Charakter"  

Die VFR-Fahrer sind scheinbar Biker,keine Modellbauer die ein Statussymbol brauchen und das merkt man auch 

Ich hab mittlerweile mein optimales Setup gefunden.Bei ca. 75kg nackt komm ich mit der 550er Feder im Heck optimal zurecht,ist einen Hauch straffer als die 500er aber nutzt trotzdem den kompletten Federweg,nicht nur im Park,auch auf nicht so ruppigen Hometrails.
In der Totem hab ich die weiche Feder u. nutze ebenfalls den kompletten FW wunderbar aus.Allerdings hab ich die Druckstufe relativ weit zugedreht.Bei meiner vorherigen Totem die ich mit der gleichen Feder fuhr war die Druckstufe komplett offen.Scheinbar sind die Toleranzen der Federhärten relativ groß.
Reifenmäßig hab ich die MuddyMarys nach dem ersten Regen im Park runtergeworfen,waren unfahrbar.Auf Trockenheit war ich sehr zufrieden damit,deswegen werd ich sie für Lago-Touren o.ä. wieder mal aufziehen.
Jetzt probier ich vorne den Conti Rain King u. hinten den Kaiser (wg. etwas besserem Rollwiderstand gegenüber Rain King).Wenn ich das Paar mal etwas eingefahren habe werd ich mal berichten.

Ride On!


----------



## Femur (7. August 2010)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Die VFR-Fahrer sind scheinbar Biker,keine Modellbauer die ein Statussymbol brauchen und das merkt man auch






Bin 33


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. August 2010)

Nabend Männers,

mir gefällt der Thead auch gut.

Heute gings mit dem V.Fr wieder nach Braunlage und wir hatten eine menge Spaß. Mit dem Dämpfer und der 550er Feder bin ich nun soweit zufrieden - jetzt überlege ich nur noch, vorne eine härtere Feder in die Totem zu bauen.

Mein Radel und ein wenig der Fahrer mussten heute ganz schön leiden 


Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Grinsekatz (8. August 2010)

Huuii,dachte ich mit meinen 35 bin hier der Opi


----------



## Grinsekatz (8. August 2010)

Aua Kalle

Schön auch mal mistakes per Helmcam zu sehen,man sieht genau was falsch gelaufen ist


----------



## fedri-ho (8. August 2010)

Mensch, da lieg ich mit 30 Jahren ja im Mittelfeld
In älteren Post gings ja um das Runterspannen der Gabeln und ich hatte  versprochen das mal auszuprobiren:
"Wer die Boxxer unbedingt mit Spanngurt fahren will, sollte besser ein  wenig Luft ablassen, das reduziert die statischen Kräfte auf die Gabel.  Weiterhin würde ich beide Zugstufen zudrehen, damit beim Ausfedern die  Gabel nicht zu heftig in den Spanngurt knallt. Ich glaub ich probier das  mal aus ..."

Gesagt getan. Bin letzte Woche mit zwei Allmountain- / Endrokumpels ne  "vertride"-Tour gefahren (so oder ähnlich nennt man das doch in  einschlägigen Foren). Erst 1000 hm mit der Bahn hoch *schähm* und dann noch 600  hm selber treten. Und da es da ziemlich steil hoch gehen sollte, wollte  ich gegenüber den anderen beiden Jungs nicht ganz abstinken und hab die  Boxxer runtergespannt. Luft raus, Zugstufen zu, und auf ca. 110 mm  Restfederweg runtergespannt. Dat ding ging ab wie ein Enduro. Ich hatte  NULL Probleme an den beiden anderen Jungs dran zu bleiben, auch nicht  bei Steigungen >18%   Hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Federn tut die Boxxer auch noch super ...  warum die das nicht serienmäßig einbauen (Kowa hat ja so ein System). 

Oben angekommen waren da noch ein Paar andere Enduristen mit 160er Bikes  die mich für eine Fatamorgana von einem andern Stern hielten .  Die hielten es für unmöglich, ein 17,8 kg Bike mit 200 mm Federweg,  Muddy Marys und nicht blockierbarem Dämpfer den Berg hoch zu treten.  Aber wie ihr ja alles wisst ... geht es doch, und zwar richtig gut. 

Zum bergab muss ich ja nicht mehr viel sagen, war einfach nur den Hammer  ... da war viel Platz zwischen dem V.Fr und den Enduristen.    

Und zur Frage, ob ich das V.Fr nochmal kaufen würde:
Aber klar, ich würd es aber, falls es das mal geben sollte, gerne in  schwarz anodisiert kaufen und ev. mit nem Vivid Air (solange das ding  gut funzt). Die Saint und die Hammerschmidt wären aber ganz sicher  wieder im Einkaufskorb drin .


----------



## _mike_ (8. August 2010)

Sers V.FRler!

Bin heut mal mal auf die Sonnenseite der Alpen gewechselt - hält man(n) ja im Kofp nicht aus so ein Wetter..... 

Waren normale Wanderwege mit allem was dazu gehört, aber bereits zum wiederholten Male hab ich mir einen Stecken unten im Dämpferloch eingefangen.  
Nix passiert ausser *krach* und der Lack is halt ein bisserl in Mitleidenschaft gezogen an der Stelle. 
Passiert mir immer nur im rechten Teil des Lochs, vieleicht weil links mein Schokoladenfuß ist und darum die Stöcke vieleicht eher auf die andere Seite geschoben werden. Hab schon mal überlegt mir eine Abdeckung fürs Loch zu basteln, aber is ja eigentlich egal....bis der Stock halt mal so groß ist das er am Dämpfer was kaputt macht oder mich von gleich auf null runterbremst 

Hat das sonst auch schon mal jemand bemerkt, oder farht ihr alle nur auf sauberen Brechsandtrails bzw. im Park?

Sonst war das V.FR mal wieder eine Macht für sich....bin wieder schneller und vor allem öfter in der Luft gewesen als sonst, und auch die Spitzkeheren klappen mittlerweile besser als mit dem Enduro   Nur die Deetraks mit dem Minion DH ziehen das Heck ganz schön nach unten wenn ich nur passiv wo runterdroppe....ist schon ein Unterschied zu 1750er und MM.


----------



## Grinsekatz (9. August 2010)

@mike
Hatte auch schon gröberes Gestöck im Schmiedeteil.Was mir eher Sorgen macht ist der ständige Materialbewurf des Druckstufenknopfs und der Dämpferaufnahme.
Ich werde das Ding auf jeden Fall zumachen.Bleibt nur noch die Frage wieviel Material von oben(durch das hintere LR) reinkommt .Der Dämpfer soll schliesslich nicht im "Dreck" versinken.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (9. August 2010)

da bin ich mit den zarten 22 ja noch unter den jüngeren hier 

Muss gestehen dass mein v.fr grade schlammverkrustet im Keller steht und sehnlich auf eine Service-Session wartet - in Portes Du Soleil altern Bike und fahrer irgendwie schneller 

Und ja, auch ich würde es wieder kaufen, mir fallen nicht viele andere Bikes mit einem so großen Einsatzbereich ein.


----------



## Newmi (9. August 2010)

Da lieg ich mit dem geschätzten Alter gar nicht so Falsch!! 

Gestern auch wieder ne feine Tour gefahren!! Am Ende standen 70 Km,1000 Hm und 4h 40min auf der Uhr, wobei die Hälfte der Km der Heimweg in der Ebene waren inkl. Passagen auf nassem Sand/Schotter! Das hat ganz schön an der Batterie gezogen!! Und ein Platzregen hat uns auch noch Überrascht, und das beim Uphill, ohne Schutzhütte, Wald oder Regenklamotten in Reichweite!! Aber naja, das muß man auch mal mitgemacht haben!!
Das Bike macht immer mehr Spaß!! Mitte September gehts noch für ne Woche nach Livignio, das wird bestimmt Rattenscharf!!


----------



## fedri-ho (9. August 2010)

moinsen,

ich bin nächste Woche kurzfristig in Kaltern (bei Bozen). Kann mir jemand in der Gegend Freeride- / Vertridetrails empfehlen (gerne auch mit Liftaufstieg )

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (9. August 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> @mike
> Hatte auch schon gröberes Gestöck im Schmiedeteil.Was mir eher Sorgen macht ist der ständige Materialbewurf des Druckstufenknopfs und der Dämpferaufnahme.
> Ich werde das Ding auf jeden Fall zumachen.Bleibt nur noch die Frage wieviel Material von oben(durch das hintere LR) reinkommt .Der Dämpfer soll schliesslich nicht im "Dreck" versinken.



Ich hab mir folgendes überlegt: Einfach nen dickeren Gummi unten um den Dämpfer rum und dann von unten eine Platte aus Plastik dran in der von oben der Gummi durch ein Loch durchgestekt wirf. Den Gummi mach ich einfach mit nem Splint etc. fest.
Das ganze hat den Vorteil 
a) schnell komplett zu demontieren zu sein und 
b) kann man den Dreck schnell unten rausschüteln, wenn man die Platte am Gummi nach unten zieht.

Ist bisher nur an einer 1,5-2mm starken Plastikplatte gescheitert.....muss ich mal im Baumarkt gucken. 
Dann schneid ich das Ding mal mit der Schere zu und machs mit dem Föhn heiß ums um die untere Dämpferaufnahme zu rumzubiegen. Dann noch Gummi - Loch - Splint - fertich 

Und das mir jetzt keiner mit dem "Nippel durch die Lasche" kommt ;-)


----------



## _mike_ (9. August 2010)

fedri-ho schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> ich bin nächste Woche kurzfristig in Kaltern (bei Bozen). Kann mir jemand in der Gegend Freeride- / Vertridetrails empfehlen (gerne auch mit Liftaufstieg )
> 
> Danke schon mal im Voraus.



Na ja, Kohlern 4er(3er ist ja schwer bekannt fürs Freeriden, auch Ritten 2er und ein wenig der 6a von Jenesien runter. Bei all den Wegen musst du wissen: es rumpelt auch mit dem V.FR wie blöd, das is halt bei alten Karrenwegen so 
Und sonst empfehle ich dir eine Karte und dann mach mal 
So hab ich da schon jede Menge goiler Wege "gefunden", aber ich will dir die Entdeckerlaune nicht vermießen


----------



## Unikum777 (9. August 2010)

Zum Rumbasteln an diesem Schmiedeteil würde ich persönlich mal mit ner Trinkflasche experimentieren, vorzugsweise in Rahmenfarbe 
Da kann man sich bestimmt was passendes rausschnippeln, mit etwas Geduld/Glück vielleicht sogar optisch halbwegs ansprechend. Diese Flaschen gibts ja auch aus recht weichem und biegsamen Material.

Bisher hatte ich in dem Teil noch nix drin, aber vielleicht geh ich das nach Portes du Soleil mal an...


----------



## hamiraschombk (9. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen - habe euren Austausch übers V.FR mit viel Interesse gelesen.

Ihr Seid "Schuld" - hab jetzt auch eins bestellt - es ist am Freitag gekommen - sieht echt klasse aus!  

Hatte aber bei Votec die Totem mit 1 1/2 Zoll Gabelschaft bestellt - gekommen ist aber nur die Totem mit  1 1/8 Zoll Gabelschaftrohr! Der Votec Mann sagt, dass hier noch nie 1 1/2 Zoll  Gabelschäfte von Votec rausgegangen sind. Hat einer von euch jemand eine Totem mit 1 1/2 Zoll Gabelschaftrohr bekommen?  - Würde gerne wissen ob's stimmt.



p.s.: bitte um Nachsicht  -  das ist mein erster Beitrag im IBC


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. August 2010)

Selbst wenn - den Unterschied würde im Blindtest eh keiner bemerken . Die Totem ist mehr als steif, da brauchts nicht auch noch einen 1.5er Gabelschaft.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. August 2010)

Servus,

Ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit der daempfertasche-bin aber auf eure bastellloesungen gespannt. 

Mir wuerde eine 1,5" Gabel auch besser in dem rahmen gefallen - das steuerrohr ließe dies ja zu. Selbst wenn die Mehrsteifigkeit subjektiv er"fahren" kaum fühlbar waere, so finde ich dies optisch und technisch ohne unschoene Adapterkonstruktion (mit billigem Steuersatz) wesentlich besser.

Mir wurde damals auf Nachfrage aber auch mitgeteilt, dass das Rad nur mit 1 1/8" Gabel ausgeliefert werden wuerde.

Gruesse und viel Spaß mit dem Radel, willkommen im Forum

Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainBrandy (10. August 2010)

hamiraschombk schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen - habe euren Austausch übers V.FR mit viel Interesse gelesen.
> 
> Ihr Seid "Schuld" - hab jetzt auch eins bestellt - es ist am Freitag gekommen - sieht echt klasse aus!
> 
> ...



Bitte bilder!

@all:
Was passt besser, totem oder boxxer?


----------



## Grinsekatz (13. August 2010)

CaptainBrandy schrieb:


> @all:
> Was passt besser, totem oder boxxer?



Beide!
Entweder mehr Wendigkeit und Tricks oder mehr mehr DH mit mehr Federweg.
Bauen tun sie beide fast gleich hoch,also gleicher Lenkwinkel/Geo/Tourentauglichkeit.
BTW vermisse ich keinerlei Absenkungsmöglichkeit an meiner Boxxer,kein Gefummel,kein Stress

Optisch finde ich beide Gabeln schön am V.FR.Ne Fox40 sähe für mich persönlich zu wuchtig aus an dem Bike,nichts gegen ihre Funktion.
Aber das Auge fährt mit.


----------



## Grinsekatz (13. August 2010)

hamiraschombk schrieb:


> Ihr Seid "Schuld" - hab jetzt auch eins bestellt - es ist am Freitag gekommen - sieht echt klasse aus!



...gern geschehen
                                                ...und Glückwunsch!


----------



## CaptainBrandy (13. August 2010)

die wendigkeit des bikes mit der boxxer wird also durch die doppelkrone behindert.
Das gewicht bei der boxxer ist sogar geringer, wie das der totem!! 
hmm, also ist das was gegen die boxxer spricht ist das warscheinlich etwas schlechtere ansprechverhalten im vgl. zur totem, die einschränkende doppelkrone und der etwas höhere preis? In sachen steifigkeit dürfte die boxxer ja auch die nase vorne haben, oder? Absenken kann man die boxxer ja immernoch mit der serienmäßigen spannriemen-vorbereitung.  Du hast also beide gabeln in betrieb?
Gruß


----------



## Grinsekatz (13. August 2010)

fedri-ho schrieb:


> Oben angekommen waren da noch ein Paar andere Enduristen mit 160er Bikes  die mich für eine Fatamorgana von einem andern Stern hielten .  Die hielten es für unmöglich, ein 17,8 kg Bike mit 200 mm Federweg,  Muddy Marys und nicht blockierbarem Dämpfer den Berg hoch zu treten.  Aber wie ihr ja alles wisst ... geht es doch, und zwar richtig gut.



Langsam begreife ich den wahren Sinn des Wortes "Freeride" 

Ich geniesse oft mit gesenktem Haupt und stillem Grinsen die Blicke die da Fragen: Darf der das mit dem Bike?Geht das überhaupt?

Auch ohne Absenkung und nur einem Kettenblatt.Aber ne Teleskopstütze muss her,das Bike schreit förmlich danach


----------



## Grinsekatz (13. August 2010)

CaptainBrandy schrieb:


> die wendigkeit des bikes mit der boxxer wird also durch die doppelkrone behindert.
> Das gewicht bei der boxxer ist sogar geringer, wie das der totem!!
> hmm, also ist das was gegen die boxxer spricht ist das warscheinlich etwas schlechtere ansprechverhalten im vgl. zur totem, die einschränkende doppelkrone und der etwas höhere preis? In sachen steifigkeit dürfte die boxxer ja auch die nase vorne haben, oder? Absenken kann man die boxxer ja immernoch mit der serienmäßigen spannriemen-vorbereitung.  Du hast also beide gabeln in betrieb?
> Gruß



Nein,nur die Boxxer.Jupp, das Gewicht ist ein Vorteil.
Vom Ansprechverhalten her hab ich keine ernsthafte Erfahrung mit Coil-Gabeln.Kann nur sagen das meine nach der Motorölbehandlung quasi ohne Losbrechmoment einfedert.Mit Sicherheit ist eine gut geschmierte Totem-Coil noch softer,dennoch reicht mir das.Die Federhärteanpassung ist auch ein grosser Vorteil.


----------



## _mike_ (13. August 2010)

Hab nun die Rückseite einer Bewerbungsmappe zu einem Dämpferschutz für das V.FR verdelt  

Das 0,8mm starke Plastik ließ sich gut mit der Schere schneiden und auch leicht mit dem Heißluftföhn in Form bringen. Hab die Abdeckung etwas verlängert, so wirkt das ganze auch noch als Schutz fürs Tretlager. 

Befestigt hab ich das ganze wie ursprünglich geplant mit einem Gummiband und einem Schnellstopper, hab aber heut noch mal ein paar Streifen Doppelklettband dazwischen. So sitzt die Abdeckung echt fest, lässt sich aber mit zwei, drei Handgriffen komplett demontieren. Zum Dreck rausschütteln oder um ans blaue Rädchen zu kommen einfach etwas runterziehen - fertich 

Hat ca. 45min. gedauert, und sieht so schlecht nicht aus, oder? 











Den schwarzen Klett ersetzte ich noch durch weißen, und bei Gelegenheit gibts noch nen cooleren Aufkleber - aber als Konzeptstudie reichts glaub ich.....


----------



## Unikum777 (13. August 2010)

Sieht klasse aus, Mike. Saubere Lösung


----------



## wildchild (13. August 2010)

Hey
Ich hab heute Spiel in der oberen Dämpferbuchse festgestellt.. Wo bekomm ich denn ein neues Lager her und wie baue ich das ein?? Die sind doch eingepresst, oder??
mfg


----------



## BlackDiver (13. August 2010)

@mike:
Schöne Lösung,sieht wirklich gut aus,man könnte fast meinen das ist so Serie 
Ich selbst hatte bis jetzt aber noch keine Probleme das sich Äste o. ähnliches verfangen haben,nur der Dreckbeschuß bleibt natürlich nicht aus.

@wildchild:
Ruf am besten mal bei Votec an,die geben dir über alles Auskunft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamiraschombk (15. August 2010)

@kalle blomquist:

ich bin in zähen Verhandlungen mit Votec - (die hätten mir eigentlich vorher bescheid geben müssen das die Gabel nicht wie schriftlich bestellt kommt - zumal die Sache vorab schon telefonisch geklärt war !!) - der Hotline Mann sagte mir jetzt, dass hier grundsätzlich nur aus der in den vorgegeben Komponenten aus der Konfiguration ausgewählt werden kann - dies soll mit der Einkaufspolitik von Votec zusammen hängen - da die Teile angeblich nur in größeren Mengen bestellt werden. Die 1 1/2 Zoll Gabel kostet das gleiche wie die 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel (Info aus bike Workshop 2010?) - warum Votec die 1 1/2 Zoll Gabel bei den Single-Crown-Gabeln beim V.FR nicht zum Standard macht verstehe ich nicht - vielleicht wegen Boxxer?
1 1/8 Zoll oben am Vorbau hat eigentlich nur den Vorteil - das es einem den Lenker beim Crash nicht so schnell verbiegt.
Ich fänds halt konstruktiv sinnvoller, wenn sich der Oversized-Gedanke der fetten Standrohre auch nach der Gabelkrone fortsetzen würde - auch wenn es das hier wegen der hohen Steifigkeit der Totem auch mit 1 1/8 Zoll nicht brauchen würde - auf die fraglichen Distanzeinsätze im Steuersatz könnte man dann auch verzichten. 

o. K. - das ganze ist natürlich von aussen betrachtet jetzt "Leiden" auf sehr hohem Niveau.

 p.S.  Lass weiter  so krachen (lass aber deine Knochen heil)!

@mike
schöne Lösung - sieht gut aus.  Die Verstellschraube am Roco ist bei mir auch ziemlich exponiert  gegenüber Ästen. 

@CaptainBrandy
Hab erst ein Bild (frisch aus dem Karton) - ich probiers gleich mal einzustellen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. August 2010)

@ hamiraschombk: ich kann das absolut nachvollziehen und fände eine 1,5er Gabel auch passender in dem Bike, zumal die "Rahmenbedingungen" (1,5er Steuerrohr) schon gegeben sind. 

Votec wird einfach ein riesen Kontingent 1 1/8" Gabeln zu einem Schnapperpreis gekauft haben. Die Einkaufspreise haben ja leider rel. wenig mit den Endkundenpreisen zu tun von daher ist ein objektiver Vergleich da für den Außenstehenden schwierig. 
Ärgerlich für dich, dass dir etwas anderes erzählt worden ist. Auf telefonische Absprachen mit Votec vertraue ich nach diversen schlechten Erfahrungen schon lange nicht mehr.

Nichstdestotrotz wünsche ich deinem V.Fr und dir, dass ihr beste Freunde werdet 

Ich bin mit meiner Kiste sonst nach wie vor happy. Gestern ging es zum ersten mal in den Deister hier bei Hannover und kurzzeitig blieb mir fast die Luft weg (die verbalen Entgleisungen am Ende bitte entschuldigen) ... 

Anderes Thema: V.Fr am Lago di Garda

Was meinen diejenigen von euch, die das Bike schon tourenorintierter genutzt haben?

In einer Woche geht es an den Lago und die Kumpels haben geplant, sowohl Bigbike als auch Allmountain oder Enduro mitzunehmen. Momentan tendiere ich nur dazu mein Shova (Allmountain-Enduro) mitzunehmen. Macht eurer Meinung nach ein Bigbike am Lago sinn? Ist meine Premiere vor Ort und ich kann das ganze schlecht einschätzen. Im Grunde möchte ich schöne, freeridelastige Touren fahren. 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## hamiraschombk (16. August 2010)

@kalle blomquist:


am Lago macht das V.FR schon Sinn  bins  zwar immer noch nicht gefahren  aber das Plus an Federweg tut auf den teilweise ziemlich verblockten felsigen Trails schon sehr gut  und macht bestimmt noch mehr Spaß  Bergauf gehts voraussichtlich ein bischen langsamer   -  aber es gibt ja dort auch Shuttelbusse und eine Gondel  in Malcesine (hab ich bis jetzt aber noch nicht genutzt).

Ich werds V.FR auf jeden Fall mitnehmen, wenn ich wieder zum Lago fahr. 
Mein altes Rocky Switch (152 mm Federweg  15,5 KG) hat dort aber auch jede Menge spaß gemacht   hoffe nun aber mit dem Mehr an Federweg am V.FR auf noch mehr Laufruhe  zu bekommen und so dann die langen Abfahrten besser zu packen.

Auch die Spitzkehren sollen mit dem V.FR angeblich gut klappen.


----------



## _mike_ (16. August 2010)

Ich bin am Lago Wiederholungstäter und dort neben allen klassichen (& lohnenswerten) AM/FR Touren auch schon mit der Gondel hoch bzw. geshuttelt (privat). Die Gondel am Altissimo ermöglicht dir den schnellen Einstieg in einige schöne Abfahrten, die z.t. auch technisch knifflig sind und ich damals mit meinem 100mm CC Full gehfahren bin, bzw. später mit dem Ransom. Auch bei den Freeridetouren ist eher Technik als dickes Bike wichtig, denn am Lago hast neben normal verblockten Gelände sehr häufig losen Schotter, da hilft Federweg einfach nix sondern eher fette Reifen ala RQ und Ardent.

Auch gibts zu vielen geilen Trails keine bzw nur teilweise Möglichkeit für den Einsatz eines Shuttles, drum ist der Lago ja so als Tourenziel beliebt. Daher würde ich das V.FR nur mitnehmen wenn Platz ist und dur > 3 Tage Freeriden gehst, oder auf dem Weg dorthin auch mal nen Stop in Bozen einlegst. Ich persönlich würd daher das V.FR zu Hause lassen, da mein Enduro 172/165mm Federweg hat und man die 3 Kilo Unterschied schon spürt....von der Geo bergauf ganz zu schweigen. 

Am Donnerstag gehts für ein paar Tage nach Wagrain, danach für Tagestouren mit Seilbahnunterstützung nach Tirol & Südtirol, und danach für a Woch ins Ötztal, Serfaus, Samnaun - wohl klar welches Bike da zu Hause bleibt, oder?

Alles weitere gehört in einen eigenen Fred ins Reiseforum bzw. findest du per Sufu 

@hamiraschombk: jep, spitzkehren sind kein Problem, vorausgesetzt das Hinterradversetzen sitzt aus dem FF. Sonst gehts einem genauso schlecht wie mit jedem anderen Bike. Wobei alles wo ich nicht mindestens einmal das Hinterrad versetzen muss bei mir nicht unter Spitzkehre sondern "enge Kurve" läuft....


----------



## BlackDiver (16. August 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: V.Fr am Lago di Garda



Also meine Erfahrungen mit dem VFR am Lago waren top! Es kommt natürlich ganz drauf an was du vor hast zu fahren.Der Klassiker 601(absolut empfehlenswert)geht mit der Gondel bis auf 1700hm rauf,dann fährt man nochmal bis ca. 1400hm runter,und von da weg gehts konstant bergauf bis auf 2000.Da sind dann einige Steilstücke auf Schotter die man sowieso schieben muss,auch mit CC-Bikes.Der Rest lässt sich mit dem VFR fahren wie auf den Hometrails eben auch,bis auf das Mehrgewicht gegenüber reinen Enduro-Bikes stört da nix.Bergab ist der 601 relativ ruppig,felsig,lässt aber dann mit dem VFR doch ziemlichen Speed zu.Da dürfte ein reines Enduro im Nachteil sein.Hinterradversetzen brauchts da praktisch garnicht,der Trail ist breit genug.
Anders siehts aus auf dem Dalco.Der ist technisch deutlich schwieriger als der 601,da es fast ständig ein Singletrail ist mit richtig großen,verblockten Brocken(im unteren Teil),wo die Linienwahl nicht viel Alternativen zulässt.Da bringen 2 o. 3cm mehr Federweg nicht den Vorteil,da ist Fahrtechnik u. Bikebeherrschung gefragt.
Sehr spaßig ist auch der Brione (zwischen Arco u. Riva) vorne runter.Zwar eigentlich gesperrt für MTB,aber das juckt niemanden,auch die Wanderer sind fast immer freundlich u. begeistert,wollen Fotos machen etc.Zwar relativ kurz insgesamt,aber so als Vormittagstour 2x rauf u. runter machts Spaß.Da reicht auch ein Enduro,mehr Speed geht aber wieder mit einem Freerider.
Also je mehr Touren man fahren will bzw.viele Höhenmeter selbst raufkurbeln,hat das Enduro eben seine Vorteile bergauf.Bin aber auch mit dem VFR den 601 von Arco aus selbst hochgefahren bis auf 1500hm.Geht genauso,dauert halt etwas länger.
Grundsätzlich sind fast alle Freeride-Trails am Lago sehr felsig,steinig u. verblockt,da hat eine schluckfreudiges Bike schon seine Vorteile.
Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Spaß,bin sicher du wirst begeistert sein vom Lago


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. August 2010)

Nabend,

ich danke euch, für euer Feedback  

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, was mich erwartet und die Entscheidung, welches oder ob doch beide Bikes mitnehmen fällt mir immer noch nicht leicht - aber es sind ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit, in der ich mich weiter ins Thema einlesen kann. Gegen mehr Fahrtechnik und weniger Federweg habe ich grundsätzlich aber auch nichts einzuwenden.  

Heute kam der Straitline Sc Vorbau ans V.Fr. Ein richtig gutes Teil. Kann ich euch nur empfehlen. Fotos werden nachgeliefert.

Grüße und Dank
Kalle


----------



## Dani Ocean (17. August 2010)

@kalle

bitte um sofortigen bericht wenn du den vorbau getestet hast...


----------



## Newmi (17. August 2010)

Jetzt hab ich mal ne kleine Frage:
Vorher wollte ich die Kasette demontieren zum ordentlich Reinigen!
Mutter gelöst, und dann kam es mir schon komisch vor, warum die einzelnen kleinen Ritzel nicht runter wollten! Mit etwas probieren gingen sie aber ab!! Danach sollte die Kasette runter, aber ja, die mag gar nicht!!
Deshalb mal etwas genauer geschaut!! (siehe Fotos)
Das ist schon ein stattlicher Grat, den es da aufgeworfen hat, oder??
Sollte ich den abfeilen, oder mal den Damen und Herren von Votec Bescheid sagen??


----------



## Dani Ocean (17. August 2010)

bescheid sagen..... denn für das geld kan man schon mal bischen dampf ablasen....vielleicht hilft es ja für die zukunft....

das VFR ist devinitiv ein geiles bike.....aber die quali in machen details lässt zu wünschen übrig...siehe sattelrohr..totem ohne speed lube...deine kassette......

ride on dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2010)

Dass die Totem ohne Schmierung ausgeliefert wird, ist nicht die Schuld Votecs und beileibe kein Einzelfall .


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. August 2010)

Nabend,

ich habe den Eindruck, da wird teilweise recht schlampig und lieblos montiert.
Auf jeden Fall mit Votec Rücksprache halten. Dass die Freilaufnuten allerdings Riefen haben, ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Der Alu-Freilauf meiner Hope Naben sieht nach ein paar Monanten mit montierter Xt Kassette (trotz Alu-Spiders) auch übel aus. Der Kassettenspider, bzw. die kleinen Ritzel fressen sich mit der Zeit ins Material.

@ Dani: ich kann dir den Sc Vorbau nur wärmstens empfehlen. Die 10mm weniger Länge (nun 50mm) im Vergleich zum Holzfeller Vorbau machen sich auf jeden Fall positiv bemerkbar. Hinzu kommt noch, dass das Teil flacher baut. Von mir soweit volle Empfehlung. Fotos liefere ich morgen nach.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Newmi (18. August 2010)

Das es an der Stelle Beschädigungen geben kann, ist klar, aber das es gleich so aussieht finde ich ärgerlich!!
Entweder wurde die Mutter zu schwach angezogen, sprich Spiel zwischen Kasette und Freilaufkörper, oder der Freilaufkörper hat vielleicht einen Materialfehler!!
Ich werd mich heute Mittag mal ans Telefon klemmen!!


----------



## Flitsche (18. August 2010)

am besten am telefon auch immer viele ausrufezeichen benutzen, dann werden sie kulanter


----------



## malice (18. August 2010)

höhöhö...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. August 2010)

@ Dani: mein Feedback zum SC Vorbau

Das Teil ist mit 182g in 50mm Länge nicht nur vom Gewicht gut, sondern sieht auch noch rattenscharf aus:




Da der Vorbau nicht so hoch wie der Holzfeller baut, lässt sich die Front noch etwas absenken. Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Teil 





Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani Ocean (19. August 2010)

Fetter daumen  saumässig Kalle


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. August 2010)

Danke. Fährt sich sehr gut so, die Kiste.

Nur langsam macht mich die springende Schaltung verrückt. Auf den beiden kleinen Ritzeln springt das Teil unter Last äußerst unangenehm. Obwohl die Schaltung sonst soweit perfekt eingestellt ist. Wenn alles nichts hilft, werde ich mal einen anderen Schaltzug einziehen. Es hatte optisch fast den Eindruck, als sei das kleinste Ritzel leicht verbogen. Leider kann man die bei Sram auch nicht einzeln nachkaufen  

Das V.Fr hat ja bald ein paar Tage zum Erholen. Sollte der Shova Umbau weiter so für den Lago von statten gehen, bleibt der "große Bruder" zu Hause.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Bloodhound5 (20. August 2010)

klingt für mich nach abnutzung. sind bei mir auch immer zuerst die schweren gänge. wie lang hast denn schon?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. August 2010)

Das Rade ist nichtmal zwei Monate alt - natürlicher Verschleiss ist daher meiner Meinung nach vollkommen augeschlossen, zumal ich alle Gänge nutze.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. August 2010)

Hast du zufällig ne neue Kette drauf?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. August 2010)

Nein, nach den paar 100km war noch keine neue Kette nötig. Nach dem Lago-Trip werde ich das nochmal gründlich überprüfen 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## fedri-ho (22. August 2010)

Moinsen zusammen,

ich hab mich mal auf meinem Schätzchen fotografieren lassen (Quali leider ned so gut, es war schon am dämmern)





und dann noch aus zwei Bildern zusammengebaut:





In Kaltern (Bozen) wars übrigens seeehhr geil, bin aber mehr alpine Sachen (steile, enge, ausgesetzte und verbotene Wanderwege) gefahren. Wollte auf dem Heimweg eigentlich noch die Nordkette in Innsburck fahren, aber ne fette Erkältung hat diesen Plan zu nichte gemacht.

Greetz


----------



## _mike_ (24. August 2010)

FYI V.FRler: wenns mal beim in die Pedale treten aus dem Hinterbau knackt, dann checkt mal das Hauptschwingenlager!

Dachte erst es ist die Nabe, aber selbst mit anderem Laufrad wars noch da. 
Als ich das Drehmoment des Lagers gecheckt hab ging der Schlüssel erst mal volle zwei Umdrehungen rum bis die 7NM erreicht waren 
Frage dazu: ist es egal von welcher Seite man anzieht - gegnhalten muss man ja sowieso!?

Nach dem WE in Wagrain und am Wildkogel drück ich mal ein Auge zu


----------



## laultima83 (26. August 2010)

He leute 

würdet ihr euch wieder für euer Votec V.FR entscheiden oder habt ihr mittlerweile einen anderen favoriten ??


----------



## Unikum777 (26. August 2010)

Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451505&page=21

Ab Posting 518 gibts die gleiche Frage mit sehr eindeutigen Antworten 

Das V.FR hat PDS sehr klaglos überstanden und dort viel Freude gemacht. Trotz heftiger Verschlammung der Trails aufgrund von teilweise üblen Starkregenfällen hat alles perfekt funktioniert.

Überrascht hat mich
-die Hammerschmidt, da im besten Sinne unauffällig, nur bei extremer Schlammpackung gab es ein paar Geräusche
-die Boxxer, da die für eine Luftgabel wirklich sehr sahnig anspricht (von den ersten 2-3 morgendlichen Einfederversuchen mal abgesehen)
-die Avid Elixier CR, da ich trotz fahrfertiger 97 Kilo null Fading bemerkt habe und die Bremsleistung brachial war. Aber bei Bremsen ist es m. E. eh Glückssache, ob man ein gut funktionierendes Exemplar erwischt. Ich hatte wohl Glück 

Eher nicht so toll ist die Lackqualität, denn der Lack sieht schon hier und da teilweise recht stumpf aus. Die 1-2 Kilo Schlammpackungen sind natürlich auch nicht sonderlich förderlich gewesen. 

Ansonsten vermittelt das V.FR viel Sicherheit, was gerade bei den sehr steilen Sachen in PDS sehr angenehm war. Bin nämlich bei solchen Bedingungen eher auf der schisserigen Seite, gerade wenn es auf offenen Schlammhängen nur noch steil bergab geht oder man in Schräglage über klitschnasse Wurzelteppiche fahren muss. 

Na ja, war eh ne verkehrte Welt letzte Woche: Schwarze Pisten wie der Canyon waren bei Starkregen richtig lustig und flowig, die (grüne!) Verbindungsstrecke vom Pleney zum Bikepark von Les Gets war speziell nach der Straßenunterführung die Hölle 

Ich würde das V.FR immer noch kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (26. August 2010)

PDS ist welche Bikepark ?


----------



## svs (26. August 2010)

Portes Du Soleil, riesen Gebiet in Frankreich/Schweiz.


----------



## laultima83 (26. August 2010)

Ah cool danke  ist leider nicht um die ecke bei mir


----------



## laultima83 (26. August 2010)

Welchen dämpfer habt ihr in eurem v.fr und habt ihr ihn so gelassen ?


----------



## BlackDiver (26. August 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> FYI V.FRler: wenns mal beim in die Pedale treten aus dem Hinterbau knackt, dann checkt mal das Hauptschwingenlager!



Bei mir ist seit kurzem auch ein knacken zu hören.Hab sämtliche Lager mal aufgemacht u. geschmiert (schöne kleine Nadellager in den Streben ) aber trotzdem hört man es noch.Beim fahren eigentlich nicht,nur beim draufsitzen u. hin-u.herruckeln bzw. beim komprimieren des Hinterbaus.Evtl. liegts auch am Vivid,da hat der obere Teller leichtes (seitliches) Spiel.Hab da den schwereren,gefrästen Teller reingemacht,der bei der 550er Feder mit dabei war,weiß aber nicht mehr ob der leichte Aluteller auch Spiel hatte... Die meisten würd das knacken zwar nicht stören,aber da bin ich penibel,vor allem weil das VFR wirklich äußerst leise ist auf richtig ruppigen Trails,und so solls auch bleiben!
Übrigens hat das VFR in der aktuellen FREERIDE im BigBike Test die DH-Empfehlung bekommen u. das zwei mal.Normal geb ich auf die Tests nicht allzuviel,vor allem was die "Bike" oder "Mountainbike" betrifft,aber in diesem Fall haben nicht die Redakteure getestet sondern "echte" Downhiller,die Gebrüder Ruppert
Ride on!


----------



## Bloodhound5 (26. August 2010)

hihi, ist sicher der Sattel 

Den Test hab ich auch gelesen, die scheinen ja wirklich begeistert zu sein von dem Bike. Wird auch an verschiedenen anderen Stellen als Referenz genannt. Verdient.


----------



## CaptainBrandy (27. August 2010)

Neuigkeiten für diejenigen, die momentan noch aufs v.fr sparen (so wie ich) gestern im votec shop stuttgart meinte der Verkäufer, dass es nächstes jahr das gute stück auch in schwarz anodisiert gibt! Bin bestimmt 5 minuten ohne eine weitere Menschenseele im Laden gestanden... und Vor mir stand ein nagelneues v.fr. Das hätt ich mir einfach schnappen sollen... ;-D


----------



## _mike_ (27. August 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451505&page=21
> 
> Eher nicht so toll ist die Lackqualität, denn der Lack sieht schon hier und da teilweise recht stumpf aus. Die 1-2 Kilo Schlammpackungen sind natürlich auch nicht sonderlich förderlich gewesen.



Kannst ja mal mit Autopolitur drübergehen. 
Hilft vorher damit der Dreck net so kleben bleibt und versiegelt den Lack, und wenn er dann mal stumpf ist so wie jetzt bei dir, dann wirkt das wahre Wunder.

Glaub das hängt auch immer davon ab welche Farbe unter dem Klarlack ist. Bei meinem weißen Rahmen fallen Kratzer deutlich weniger auf als beim schwarzen, wo durch das Licht die Kratzer deutlich rauskommen.

Hab am WE im Wildkogel ein Canyon Playzone in antrazit/klarlack gesehen.
Das Unterrohr sah noch gut aus, das Oberrohr war schon so matt das man die Farbe schon fast nicht mehr erkannt hat.....so viel zur Qualität.


----------



## _mike_ (27. August 2010)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Bei mir ist seit kurzem auch ein knacken zu hören.Hab sämtliche Lager mal aufgemacht u. geschmiert (schöne kleine Nadellager in den Streben ) aber trotzdem hört man es noch.Beim fahren eigentlich nicht,nur beim draufsitzen u. hin-u.herruckeln bzw. beim komprimieren des Hinterbaus.Evtl. liegts auch am Vivid,da hat der obere Teller leichtes (seitliches) Spiel.Hab da den schwereren,gefrästen Teller reingemacht,der bei der 550er Feder mit dabei war,weiß aber nicht mehr ob der leichte Aluteller auch Spiel hatte...
> Ride on!



Spann doch die Feder mal stärker vor, dann sollte der Teller fixiert sein.
Bei mir hats nur geknackt wenn ich stark in die Pedale getreten hab, also z.B. beim Antreten nach starken Abbremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (27. August 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Spann doch die Feder mal stärker vor, dann sollte der Teller fixiert sein.
> Bei mir hats nur geknackt wenn ich stark in die Pedale getreten hab, also z.B. beim Antreten nach starken Abbremsen.



Das knacken hab ich auch, meistens eben beim Antritt, aber zum Teil hört man es auch, wenn man im Stand am Sattel den Hinterbau entlastet!! Immer so ein leidiges Thema mit dem knacken!


----------



## BlackDiver (27. August 2010)

Werd mich heute nochmals bisl spielen u. suchen woran es liegen könnte.Sattel ist es nicht,denn es tritt auch auf wenn ich nicht draufhocke.Feder werd ich mal stärker vorspannen,ist sowieso immer so eine Sache wenn sie genau anliegt u. wann noch nicht.Das Knacken fiel mir zuerst auch auf als ich fest in die Pedale trat,doch das ist nun weg,nach dem zerlegen u. abschmieren des Hinterbaus.Jetzt knackts nur noch beim rumfedern im Stand,beim fahren hör ich eigentlich nix.Naja,im Prinzip halb so wild,vor allem wenn ich das knacken von meinem Kumpel seinem Uzzi höre  
Werd berichten wenn ichs rausgefunden habe


----------



## laultima83 (27. August 2010)

Kann es sein das dieses knacken besonders häufig bei votec auftritt wenn man das alles hier so liest hat irgndwie jeder 2te oder 3te problem mit knacken


----------



## _mike_ (27. August 2010)

Hä? ich les jetzt nur was von 2-3 Leuten, bei >20 die sich ein V.FR gekauft haben.
Und mich kannst du schon wieder abziehen.


----------



## laultima83 (27. August 2010)

ja aber so auch in den anderen votec foren steht das sh häufig dirn..........also es ist mir halt schon aufgefallen das es häufiger auftritt


----------



## Unikum777 (27. August 2010)

Bei dem Einsatzgebiet des Rades kann es zwangsläufig schon mal zu Geräuschen kommen. Wichtig ist doch nur, dass die Geräusche keine schwerwiegenden Ursachen haben. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass diverse Rahmen auch gerne als guter Resonanzkörper für lapidare Geräusche an völlig untergeordneter Stelle herhalten.

Beispiele:
-Knackende Sattelstützen aufgrund zu geringer Klemmkräfte/fehlender Fettung werden oftmals im Bereich des Steuerrohres wahrgenommen (selbst erlebt)
-Dreck zwischen Nabe und Kassette führte bei mir zu Knackgeräuschen, die mE zweifelsfrei aus den Lagern kommen mussten. Ich habe mein ganzes Rocky damals zerlegt, neue Hülsen verbaut und alle Lager gefettet, nur um am Ende (auch meiner Kräfte/Nerven) festzustellen, dass etwas Modder an besagter Stelle dies auslöste.
-Züge produzieren auch gerne Geräusche, je nach Verlegung, Spannung und Lenkwinkel. Dies ist mein Klassiker, beim SX Trail ist es der Umwerferzug, der ein Knackgeräusch "vom Rahmen" erzeugt. Seit ich den an der vorderen Zugaufnahme regelmäßig etwas schmiere, ist Ruhe. Dazu noch die Zugkreuzungen am Lenker mit feinen schwarzen Kabelbindern locker zusammengezurrt und gut ist 

Mein Votec ist trotz annähernd 0,1 Tonnen in voller Kampfbereitschaft  sehr leise.

@mike: Den Rahmen habe ich schon aufpoliert, ist soweit auch wieder recht o. k. Aber beim Rocky (auch schwarz) ist der Lack um Welten besser. Daher klebe ich die neuralgischen Stellen jetzt transparent ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (27. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> ja aber so auch in den anderen votec foren steht das sh häufig dirn..........also es ist mir halt schon aufgefallen das es häufiger auftritt



Also erstens: das hier ist V.FR thread im IBC Forum. Und hier knackts wenig bis gar nicht  Wenn du dir ein anderes Votec Modell kaufen willst, geh in ein anderes Forum.

Zweitens: Schau mal bei jedem X-bliebigen anderen Hersteller nach dem Wort "knacken"....und staune dann, dass anscheined jedes Modell von jedem Hersteller irgenwann irgendwo bei irgendwem mal Geräusche macht  Oft sind es die Anbauteile, und der Rahmen dient nur als Resonsnzkörper. Ich hab mich letztens dusslich gesucht an den Lagern meines Ransom, bis ich mal den Schnellspanner richtig angzogen hab - danach war wieder Ruhe.

Drittens: ich hab bisher leider nur 60.000hm runter mit dem V.FR 2010, aber das Bike steht da wie ne 1 und da knackt und wackelt auch mal gar nix. War halt nur einmal das Lager das ein wenig locker war, aber jetzt passts wieder.....und wenn dann doch mal ein Lager hin ist dann ist das bei dem Einsatzgebiet völlig i.O., zmundest meine Meinung.

Na, jetzt beruhigt?

PS: mein fast 5000,-  teures Carbon-Enduro hat andauernd irgendwo geknackt...und das Bionicon meiner Freundin würd mich auf Dauer wahnsinnig machen. Aber egal, sobald ich den Fullface auf und die Mucke an hab ist mir das alles sch***egal - solang der Hobel rockt!


----------



## _mike_ (27. August 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> @mike: Den Rahmen habe ich schon aufpoliert, ist soweit auch wieder recht o. k. Aber beim Rocky (auch schwarz) ist der Lack um Welten besser. Daher klebe ich die neuralgischen Stellen jetzt transparent ab.



 Mach ich auch so!
Nehm dafür klares, etwas dickeres Tesa aus dem Baumarkt. Das ist leicht zu verarbeiten, absorbiert auch etwas, und 5m kosten nur ein paar Euro. Ist nicht ganz so wiederstandsfähig wie Autofolie, aber ich bin zufrieden. 
Mach ich allein schon deswegen weils in der Gondel oder am Sessellift doch mal irgendwo scheuert.


----------



## laultima83 (27. August 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Also erstens: das hier ist V.FR thread im IBC Forum. Und hier knackts wenig bis gar nicht  Wenn du dir ein anderes Votec Modell kaufen willst, geh in ein anderes Forum.
> 
> Zweitens: Schau mal bei jedem X-bliebigen anderen Hersteller nach dem Wort "knacken"....und staune dann, dass anscheined jedes Modell von jedem Hersteller irgenwann irgendwo bei irgendwem mal Geräusche macht  Oft sind es die Anbauteile, und der Rahmen dient nur als Resonsnzkörper. Ich hab mich letztens dusslich gesucht an den Lagern meines Ransom, bis ich mal den Schnellspanner richtig angzogen hab - danach war wieder Ruhe.
> 
> ...




Ja mike bin ich  sehr sogar und nein es ist schon entschieden das es ein v.fr wird


----------



## Unikum777 (27. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> ...es ist schon entschieden das es ein v.fr wird



Du wirst den Kauf nicht bereuen 

@mike: dieses extrastarke Tesa habe ich auch genommen, reicht völlig aus.


----------



## laultima83 (27. August 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Du wirst den Kauf nicht bereuen



es gibt nur einen punt der noch nicht sicher ist ob ich die totem oder die boxxer nehmen soll


----------



## homerkills (27. August 2010)

hat zufällig jemand aktuelle infos zu den lieferzeiten vom v.fr??
ist klar das es unterschiede in den ausstattungs varianten geben wird...aber so gaaanz grobe infos reichen völlig


----------



## laultima83 (27. August 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> hat zufällig jemand aktuelle infos zu den lieferzeiten vom v.fr??
> ist klar das es unterschiede in den ausstattungs varianten geben wird...aber so gaaanz grobe infos reichen völlig


Es ist in jeder ausstattungs variante 3 wochen hat der nette mann am telefon


----------



## Grinsekatz (29. August 2010)

Zum Zhema Knarzen...

Bei mir habe ich festgestellt das eine Schweissnaht zu dicke ist,nämlich die am rechten Ausfallende zur Sattelstrebe!
D.h. der "Teller" der Steckachse liegt nicht 100% plan auf dem Ausfallende.

Habe das Steckachsengewinde/Aussfallendegewinde auf der linken Seite spasseshalber mit Butter (was anderes war nicht zur Hand)geschmiert und siehe da kein knarzen mehr,erstmal.
Nun hats wieder angefangen,aber weit weniger,und das führe ich auf die Schweissnahtgeschichte zurück.
Werde das minimale Stück was über ist runterfräsen.Ist wirklich nur minimal sodas ich nicht denke an der Stabilität etwas zum Schlechten zu manipulieren.

Bitte überprüft mal eure Ausfallenden.Da bin ich von Votec etwas enttäuscht,sowas sollte eigentlich nicht sein.Doch den Rahmen umtauschen hab ich eigentlich auch keinen Bock,weil Liebende sollte man nicht voneinander trennen

Ich würde das V.FR wieder kaufen in genau der Austattung/Farbe
Die Tourentauglichkeit ist einfach unglaublich sowie das Gewicht mit entsprechender Ausstattung.Und wunderschön siehts sowieso aus.


----------



## Grinsekatz (29. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> es gibt nur einen punt der noch nicht sicher ist ob ich die totem oder die boxxer nehmen soll



Ich sag mal spontan Boxxer.Warum?Fast gleiche Bauhöhe bei geringerem Gewicht sowie mehr Federweg und eistellbare Federhärte(Solo-Air) .
Nichts gegen die Totem
Ok,der Lenkeinschlag ist geringer,hat mich aber noch nie gestört.Im Gegenteil man kann das Bike besser irgengwo anlehnen da der Lenkeinschlag limitiert und somit besser stützt.


----------



## laultima83 (29. August 2010)

Das ist sehr gut zu hören jetzt nur die frage warten auf 2011 oder noch ein 2010 kaufen ? weiss jemand wann votec seine neuen modelle rausbringt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainBrandy (29. August 2010)

Butter gegen knarzen... du bist ja einer... :-D ;-)


----------



## CaptainBrandy (29. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> Das ist sehr gut zu hören jetzt nur die frage warten auf 2011 oder noch ein 2010 kaufen ? weiss jemand wann votec seine neuen modelle rausbringt ?



Kurz nach der eurobike denk ich mal! könnt mir vorstellen, dass die 2011er modelle ein wenig teurer sind! allerdings gibt's den rahmen dann auch in black anodized!


----------



## Bloodhound5 (30. August 2010)

neue modelle kommen bei votec immer recht spät, vor anfang nächsten jahres würde ich nicht damit rechnen. und sie werden teurer, wie bei allen herstellern. schwacher euro.


----------



## CaptainBrandy (30. August 2010)

Was meint ihr denn, um wieviel prozent die bike- preise 2011 steigen werden?


----------



## BlackDiver (30. August 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Habe das Steckachsengewinde/Aussfallendegewinde auf der linken Seite spasseshalber mit Butter (was anderes war nicht zur Hand)geschmiert und siehe da kein knarzen mehr,erstmal.



Coole Sache,bist du Koch oder schraubst du nur gerne in der Küche? 
Bei mir knarzt auch nix mehr,hab einfach mal eine Grundreinigung durchgeführt u. sämtliche Hinterbauschrauben die ich vorher gefühlsmäßig angezogen hatte mit dem Drehmo-Schlüssel kontrolliert.Bevor das knarzen anfing war ich bei einer Schlammschlacht im Bikepark Spiczak u. das hat scheinbar seine Spuren bzw. Töne hinterlassen


----------



## laultima83 (30. August 2010)

SSOOOO am Donnerstag wird bestellt.habt ihr irgendwelche tipps was man bei der bestellung an verbessrungen angeben kann/soll was man jetzt nicht im konfigurator einstellen kann(reifen/vorbau usw.) Ist der radius mit einer boxxer stark eingeschränkt? welche der beiden (boxxer/totem) empfehtl ihr ?


----------



## TommyTheMan (31. August 2010)

Moin moin zusammen,

verfolge das forum hier schon was länger da ich mir demnächst wohl auch ein V.FR zulegen werde. Würd gerne noch von euch wissen was ihr für erfahrungen mit den Saint Bremsen gemacht habt, hab gehört das die sehr "digital" bremsen sollen also entwerde volle omme oder gar nicht .

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. 

@laultima83 finde Boxxer oder Totem ist keine frage von besser oder schlechter das ist ehr eine Geschmacksfrage ob man eine Singelcrown gabel möchte oder eben eine Doppelbrücke. Zum Einschlag radius der Boxxer würde ich sagen das dich der nur bei nem Cross, X-up oder diversen lenker tricks stört , ansonsten lenkt man beim normalen fahren niemals so stark ein das, das stören würde.


----------



## laultima83 (31. August 2010)

TommyTheMan schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen,
> 
> @laultima83 finde Boxxer oder Totem ist keine frage von besser oder schlechter das ist ehr eine Geschmacksfrage ob man eine Singelcrown gabel möchte oder eben eine Doppelbrücke. Zum Einschlag radius der Boxxer würde ich sagen das dich der nur bei nem Cross, X-up oder diversen lenker tricks stört , ansonsten lenkt man beim normalen fahren niemals so stark ein das, das stören würde.




he cool danke habe mit doppelbrücken keine erfahrung und weiss halt nicht wie stark sich das auf das lenkverhalten auswirkt z.b wenn man mal an einer steinigen stelle das gleichgewicht halten muss und mit dem lenkrad ausgleichen will......das war mein gedanke nicht das man da nur 50° lenkwingel hat


----------



## _mike_ (31. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> ....weiss halt nicht wie stark sich das auf das lenkverhalten auswirkt z.b wenn man mal an einer steinigen stelle das gleichgewicht halten muss und mit dem lenkrad ausgleichen will.......



Was hat die Gabel mit dem Gleichgewicht zu tun? Wenn nötig, dann regelst du das über die Low-Speed Druckstufe.



laultima83 schrieb:


> nicht das man da nur 50° lenkwingel hat



Bei zu kleinem "wingel" heißt das Zauberwort "hinterradversetzen", und das geht Sahne mit dem V.FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (31. August 2010)

Ob Boxxer oder nicht kann ich als Boxxer-Fahrer natürlich nicht wirklich objektiv beantworten 

ABER:
Im Bekanntenkreis habe zwei 901-Reiter kürzlich von der Totem (1 Coil, 1 SoloAir) auf die Boxxer umgebaut. Fazit der beiden: Deutlich höhere Lenkpräzision und Fahrstabilität bei gleicher Klettereigenschaft, die Totems sind jetzt erstmal arbeitslos...


----------



## laultima83 (31. August 2010)

SEHR SEHR GUUTT  also damit steht es fest es wird die Boxxer  glaubet ihr das der           Fox DHX RC4 schon der 2011 ist steht zwar nicht dahinter aber man weiss ja nie. und wenn nicht ider der trotzdem dem Rock Shox Vivid R2C (2011) vorzuziehen ?


----------



## BlackDiver (31. August 2010)

Ich finde die Saint Bremsen absolut geil,bin vollstens zufrieden damit.Hatte vorher die Hope Moto V2 mit innenbelüfteter Scheibe gefahren.Die war auch gut,gab selbst in Innsbruck kein Fading,aber die reine Bremskraft war nicht so extrem.Da ist die Saint deutlich stärker.Das angeblich "digitale" Bremsverhalten stimmt nicht,das wird jeder Saint-Fahrer bestätigen.Es ist lediglich der Hebelweg zum dosieren etwas kürzer als z.B. bei der Hope,aber das ist reine Gewöhnungssache,kann sie superfein dosieren.Ganz klar die beste Bremse die ich je hatte,da kam auch die Gustl nicht ran.Und auch so standfest wie die V2

Zur Totem:
Ganz so steif wie die Boxxer ist sie sicher nicht,aber für eine SC-Gabel trotzdem wahnsinnig steif.Es kommt eben ganz darauf an was man bevorzugt fahren will.Überwiegend DH-Strecken dann würd ich auch auf Boxxer setzen,eben wg. der noch höheren Steifigkeit.Bei überwiegend Freeride (wie in meinem Fall) bevorzuge ich die Totem.Es gibt genügend richtig schwierige steile Stellen an denen man jeden Millimeter Lenkeinschlag gebrauchen kann,z.B. auf dem Dalco o.ä. Trails.Man kommt zwar mit Hinterradumsetzen auch rum,ist aber bei extremen Gefälle verdammt schwer.Ich probiers da oftmals auch ohne Umsetzen,aber wer das in Perfektion beherrscht kommt auch mit Doppelbrücke rum,siehe Käpt´nFR.
Gibt auch richtig enge Kurven auf Northshoreleitern,da kommt man dann mit umsetzen auch nicht mehr weiter.Als "Nachteil" der Totem seh ich eigentlich nur die geringere Steifigkeit,aber da muß jeder selbst entscheiden wieviel er wirklich benötigt.
Meine Empfehlung: 
Downhiller -> Boxxer
Freerider -> Totem

Der Fox Dämpfer ist momentan mit Garantie noch der 2010er,aber einfach nachfragen klärt alles.Ersatz-Schaltauge gleich mitbestellen,wer weiß...
Ride On!


----------



## laultima83 (31. August 2010)

sowas ist mit ner boxxer wohl nicht möglich ?


----------



## laultima83 (31. August 2010)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Der Fox Dämpfer ist momentan mit Garantie noch der 2010er,aber einfach nachfragen klärt alles.Ersatz-Schaltauge gleich mitbestellen,wer weiß...
> Ride On!




ah danke werde ich tun  nicht dran gedacht.....noch was mitbestellen wer ne idee ausser jetzt pedale ^^ hat jemand nen guten tipp ?


----------



## lucky_mojo (31. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> Das ist sehr gut zu hören jetzt nur die frage warten auf 2011 oder noch ein 2010 kaufen ? weiss jemand wann votec seine neuen modelle rausbringt ?



hab heute auf anfrage diese information von votec bekommen:
"Wir werden die Modelle recht pünktlich zum Jahreswechsel umstellen. Vereinzelt werden wohl schon 2011 Komponenten früher dazukommen und verbaut werden. Der Rahmen selbst wird sich nicht verändern, eventl wird das farbliche design geändert."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (31. August 2010)

Das wäre auch Schwachsinn, nach nicht einmal einem Jahr den Rahmen zu überarbeiten! Gab ja keinerlei Schwachstellen daran!!


Was mich allerdings letzte Woche zur Weißglut brachte, war die Tatsache, das die Jung und Mädels von Votec in Wenden mein Hinterrad 3 Tage lang auf der Post liegen haben lassen, bevor sie es abgeholt haben!! Darauf haben sie es zwar schnellstmöglich bearbeitet, aber es reichte halt nicht mehr, das es aufs Wochenende bei mir war!! Somit musste ich am Sonntag in Lac Blanc mit nem ganz tollen Mongoose Vorlieb nehmen!!
Ich hätte schon nach der ersten Abfahrt mehr kotzen können, als ich essen konnte!!
Aber das nur mal so am Rande bemerkt!! Aus Fehlern lernt man, und diese Woche müsste der 2. LRS ankommen!!


----------



## laultima83 (1. September 2010)

In 2 tagen wird bestellt  und ich weiss immer noch nicht welche gabel warscheinlich nerv ich schon ^^ aber ich hab sorge das wenn ich mal in den bergen rumfahre und dann mit der boxxer probleme auf nem engen verwinkelten trail bekomme......aber ich find die eigentlich schon geiler als die totem......ich sitz in der zwickmühle


----------



## wuttig (1. September 2010)

das votec soooolange  für rep-arbeiten braucht hat seinen grund -- ich wohne in der nähe


----------



## BlackDiver (1. September 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> In 2 tagen wird bestellt  und ich weiss immer noch nicht welche gabel warscheinlich nerv ich schon



Ich geh mal davon aus du bist noch recht jung,so wie sich das hier liest... Ist das dein erstes BigBike? Was fährst du momentan so u. was hast du vor zu fahren? Die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen.Ob du die Gabel geiler findest als eine andere tut nichts zur Sache,die Gabel soll zu dir und deinem Einsatzgebiet passen,also überleg mal was du fahren willst u. dann entscheide dich


----------



## Grinsekatz (1. September 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> SSOOOO am Donnerstag wird bestellt.habt ihr irgendwelche tipps was man bei der bestellung an verbessrungen angeben kann/soll was man jetzt nicht im konfigurator einstellen kann(reifen/vorbau usw.) Ist der radius mit einer boxxer stark eingeschränkt? welche der beiden (boxxer/totem) empfehtl ihr ?



Wie gesagt Boxxer.
Zum Lenkwinkel:Hier in Stuttgart gibst ne menge Z-förmuge Bahnübergänge die zudem recht eng sind.Mit der Boxxer hab ich keine Probleme auch wenn sie anschlägt.Doch das ist nur meine Meinung,anderen reicht der Winkel nicht.Deshalb gibts die Totem.
Da dies mein erster Freerider ist empfinde ich das V.FR als Ganzes nicht träge beim Lenken und gleichzeitig sehr laufruhig bei hohem Tempo z.B.auf freien Strassenabfahrten hier in S,und die können sehr schnell sein.


----------



## laultima83 (1. September 2010)

na aufjedenfall ist es mein erstes bigbike und da ich ja schon was geld reinstecke will ich mich ja auch nciht fehl entscheiden  was bistimmt einige nachvollziehen kann......und was ich fahren will ist aufjedenfall paar verwinkeltetrails auch mal in den bergen rumkurven(abwärts^^) und schnelle downhills sollten auch mal möglich sein so wie der bike park.


----------



## Grinsekatz (1. September 2010)

TommyTheMan schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen,
> 
> verfolge das forum hier schon was länger da ich mir demnächst wohl auch ein V.FR zulegen werde. Würd gerne noch von euch wissen was ihr für erfahrungen mit den Saint Bremsen gemacht habt, hab gehört das die sehr "digital" bremsen sollen also entwerde volle omme oder gar nicht .



Kann BlackDiver nur zustimmen.Bei meiner Saint soll laut Votec-Shop ein bissl Luft drinne sein da der Hebel erst ab ca.25% zum Druckpunkt kommt.doch genau das mag ich so.
Aber dann setzt unmissverständlich die Bremskraft ein die sehr gut zu dosieren ist.
Fahre parallel noch ne TheOne,welche schon sehr gut ist,hat aber gegen die Saint keine Chance.Die Hebel gefallen mir auch sehr gut für mich als Zweifinger-Bremser.


----------



## Grinsekatz (1. September 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> SEHR SEHR GUUTT  also damit steht es fest es wird die Boxxer  glaubet ihr das der           Fox DHX RC4 schon der 2011 ist steht zwar nicht dahinter aber man weiss ja nie. und wenn nicht ider der trotzdem dem Rock Shox Vivid R2C (2011) vorzuziehen ?



Das kommt drauf an ob dir ne doppelte Druckstufe(RC4) oder ne doppelte Zugstufe (Vivid) wichtiger ist,den Preisunterschied aussenvorgelassen.

Mich würde interessieren wie sich der sauteure DubbleBarrel im Votec machen würde und wie gut beide doppelten Stufen arbeiten.


----------



## laultima83 (1. September 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an ob dir ne doppelte Druckstufe(RC4) oder ne doppelte Zugstufe (Vivid) wichtiger ist,den Preisunterschied aussenvorgelassen.
> 
> Mich würde interessieren wie sich der sauteure DubbleBarrel im Votec machen würde und wie gut beide doppelten Stufen arbeiten.




öööhm ja kenne den unterschied jetzt nicht ^^ deswegen weiss ich auch nicht was wofür ist


----------



## Grinsekatz (1. September 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> In 2 tagen wird bestellt  und ich weiss immer noch nicht welche gabel warscheinlich nerv ich schon ^^ aber ich hab sorge das wenn ich mal in den bergen rumfahre und dann mit der boxxer probleme auf nem engen verwinkelten trail bekomme......aber ich find die eigentlich schon geiler als die totem......ich sitz in der zwickmühle



Ich kann deine Unsicherheit sehr gut verstehen.Ich wäge auch erst mal ne Ewigkeit ab bevor ich mich für ein gewichtiges Produkt entscheide.

Kleiner Tip: "simuliere" doch einfach den begrenzten Lenkeinschlag mit einer Singelcrown. Will heissen,einfach senkrecht auf die Standrohre/Crown gucken und mit hinzugedachtem Gummischutz soweit eischlagen bis es "begrenzt" .Die etwas dickeren Standrohre gleichen auch den etwas grösseren Abstand wohl aus z.B.im Vergleich zu (m)einer Pike Hab ich bei meinem AM auch so gemacht,nur das ich den Gummiring nicht berücksichtigt habe.Dennoch reicht mir persönlich der Einschlag vollkommen aus.

Finde gefühlsmässig die Boxxer auch geiler und hatte Glück damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (1. September 2010)

Jetzt muss ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben: Ich fahre mit meinem Torque sehr viele Spitzkehren, die ich überwiegend ohne Hinterradversetzen meistere; allerdings nur, weil ich genau das noch nicht so 100%-ig beherrsche
Mit der Boxxer im Votec hatte ich da anfänglich Probleme, aber nach ein zwei Touren hat es dann geklappt. Die Steifigkeit im Vergleich zur Totem oder Fox 36 am Torque ist deutlich höher, während die Boxxer sogar noch leichter als die Totem ist.
->Ich bin nach wie vor von der Boxxer überzeugt wobei ich mir wohl noch eine gebrauchte Totem mit 1 1/8  Schaft für Freeride-Aktionen kaufen werde (ca. 200-300)
hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
lg


----------



## laultima83 (1. September 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben: Ich fahre mit meinem Torque sehr viele Spitzkehren, die ich überwiegend ohne Hinterradversetzen meistere; allerdings nur, weil ich genau das noch nicht so 100%-ig beherrsche
> Mit der Boxxer im Votec hatte ich da anfänglich Probleme, aber nach ein zwei Touren hat es dann geklappt. Die Steifigkeit im Vergleich zur Totem oder Fox 36 am Torque ist deutlich höher, während die Boxxer sogar noch leichter als die Totem ist.
> ->Ich bin nach wie vor von der Boxxer überzeugt wobei ich mir wohl noch eine gebrauchte Totem mit 1 1/8  Schaft für Freeride-Aktionen kaufen werde (ca. 200-300)
> hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
> lg



ja danke alexi  jetzt war ich schon fast wieder überzeugt aaaber der letzte satz hebt ja alles vorher gesagt wieder auf ^^ wozu ne totem wenn die boxxer so gut ist ?


----------



## malice (2. September 2010)

Habe mich ebenfalls für ne Boxxer entschieden, obwohl ich aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten die Totem selbst ersetzen musste. Den Aufwand wars Wert, ich mag die Sicherheit, dass der Lenkeinschlag begrenzt ist und ich in Spitzkehren nicht "Überdrehen" kann  Hinterrad umsetzen musste ich bisher nicht. Ausserdem sind 20mm mehr Federweg einfach 20mm mehr Federweg, nä


----------



## wildchild (2. September 2010)

Wie schon in der PM geschrieben fahre ich auch gerne mal Freeride-orientiert durch die Bikeparks/Gegend. Dabei ziehe ich einfach die Totem vor, was allerdings auch Geschmackssache ist; ich meine, es gibt auch mehr als genug Dhler die sich in Winterberg und co von den 4 Meter Drops stürzen und damit auch noch die Doubles springen...
Lass dich nur nicht von uns verunsichern, zwische Totem und Boxxer liegen keine Welten, kommt halt auf die Vorlieben an. Wie schon oben und in der PM geschrieben: Downhill-> Boxxer; Freeride-> Totem.
Das V.fr hat in der Dowhill Wertung der Freeride sogar das Session 88 DH fertiggemacht; was will man mehr???
PS: Hörst du auch CHildren of Bodom?


----------



## Newmi (3. September 2010)

So, es hat nen neuen LRS gegeben!!
Zum Glück bin ich im Schnäppchenthread drüber gestolpert!!
Jetzt hat es zwar wieder ein paar Gramm mehr, aber was soll's!!
Nur die Optik ist gewöhnungsbedürftig!! Vorerst halt!

Bitte schön


----------



## laultima83 (3. September 2010)

sieht doch sehr geil aus !


----------



## BlackDiver (4. September 2010)

Passt optisch,schwarz passt eigentlich immer.Wieso der Wechsel? Waren vorher die EX 1750 drauf nehm ich mal an? Waren die zu weich?


----------



## Newmi (4. September 2010)

Ja, das stimmt, Schwarz passt normal immer!! Aber mit den EX 1750 war das Gesamtbild etwas stimmiger!
Ich hab gewechselt, weil mir die EX 1750 irgendwie zu Schade sind, um sie zu zerstören!
Vor allem, weil in 2 Wochen nach Livigno geht, und ich fahrtechnisch gewiss keine Rakete bin!! 
Und zweitens, das ich kein so Reinfall mehr erlebe, Falls mal etwas mit nem LRS sein sollte, wie vor 2 Wochen!!


----------



## laultima83 (8. September 2010)

So bestellt ist das gut Stück nun jetzt heisst es warten was wohl das schlimmste an der ganze sache sein wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masterdave (8. September 2010)

Servus Leute,

Das Votec 2010 is der Hammer, hätte eins gebraucht zu verkaufen für 2850, werd es bald reinstellen. Mit deemax und WC Boxxer und X9 is gerade 2 Monate alt. Muss es verkaufen weil ich mir die Hand beim arbeiten gebrochen habe, dauert ein halbes Jahr bis die wieder ganz is . Hat bis auf ein paar kleine Kratzer nichts wurde auch nur an 4 t im bikepark genutzt. NP 3070. Also wenn ihr interesse habt meldet euch.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. September 2010)

Nabend,

allen Neubestellern viel Vorfreude 

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit nun auch vom Lago zurück. War super. Vielen Dank nochmal für die ganzen Trail Tips und Einschätzungen. Für 80% der Touren bin ich mit meinem Shova auf dem Tremalzo, 422er und Monte Brione unterwegs gewesen und habe mein V.Fr zu Hause gelassen. Abgesehen von einigen Stufen reichte die Kiste auch gut aus. Wie ihr schon sagtet: es ist dort weniger Federweg entscheinend. Nur meine Front hätte noch etwas flacher sein können. Am letzten Tag ging es dann mit dem Shuttel und einem 901er Leihbike auf den Altissimo und von dort dann 601er und 6er bergab. Beide Trails waren richtig genial 

Femur hatte sein V.Fr mit und war sehr zufrieden. Im nächsten Jahr werde ich auf jeden Fall auch noch neben dem Shova das V.Fr mitnehmen. Die flacheren Winkel machen sich gerade bei Trails wie dem 601 auf jeden Fall positiv bemerkbar und wenn ich sehe, wie Femur die Kiste bergauf jagte  mache ich mir um die Uphillfähigkeiten keine Sorgen.

Nun kommt die Tage aber erstmal endlich ein breiterer Lenker ans Bike. Ich denke, ein auf 740mm gekürzter Atlas Fr in schwarz dürfte perfekt passen.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## BlackDiver (12. September 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich denke, ein auf 740mm gekürzter Atlas Fr in schwarz dürfte perfekt passen.
> 
> Grüße
> Kalle



Den gleichen Lenker fahr ich auch,gekürzt auf 750.In Verbindung mit dem kurzen 40er Vorbau ein perfektes Cockpit,liegt mir super! Die Breite des Lenkers ist von den Trails abhängig: im Bikepark u. auf "breiten" Trails,wie z.B. dem 601er hat man mit 750 oder breiter keinerlei Probleme.Auf meinen engeren Hometrails wird es aber teilweise extrem knapp an den Bäumen,deswegen hab ich ihn von den 785 auf 750 gekürzt u. schneid evtl. nochmal 1cm weg.Kürzer aber keinesfalls sonst gehen mir die Vorteile des breiten Hebels wieder verloren
Gruß


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. September 2010)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Den gleichen Lenker fahr ich auch,gekürzt auf 750.In Verbindung mit dem kurzen 40er Vorbau ein perfektes Cockpit,liegt mir super! Die Breite des Lenkers ist von den Trails abhängig: im Bikepark u. auf "breiten" Trails,wie z.B. dem 601er hat man mit 750 oder breiter keinerlei Probleme.Auf meinen engeren Hometrails wird es aber teilweise extrem knapp an den Bäumen,deswegen hab ich ihn von den 785 auf 750 gekürzt u. schneid evtl. nochmal 1cm weg.Kürzer aber keinesfalls sonst gehen mir die Vorteile des breiten Hebels wieder verloren
> Gruß



Das freut mich zu hören. Am 901 Leihbike war ein 740er Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker verbaut. Trotz des mehrstündigen Downhills über den 601er und den 6er hatte ich diesmal keinerlei Probleme in den Unterarmen. Da mache ich den breiten Lenker für verantwortlich. 
Ich bin gespannt.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## laultima83 (14. September 2010)

Das warten ist das schlimmste ! Und das man nur so ne wage auskunft bekommt wann das bike fertig sein könnte: "dauer ca.3 wochen wenn alle teile vorhanden sind !"


----------



## Teguerite (14. September 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> Das warten ist das schlimmste ! Und das man nur so ne wage auskunft bekommt wann das bike fertig sein könnte: "dauer ca.3 wochen wenn alle teile vorhanden sind !"





Hast Du nach der Bestellung eigentlich eine Bestätigung bekommen?
Bin nur neugierig da ich selbst "etwas" bei Votec bestellt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuttig (14. September 2010)

also mit votec is in moment sone sache eventuel sollte mann beim kauf noch etwa warten  keiner weiss was passiert


----------



## the.saint (14. September 2010)

wuttig schrieb:


> also mit votec is in moment sone sache eventuel sollte mann beim kauf noch etwa warten  keiner weiss was passiert



Das musst du jetzt aber mal genauer erklären.


----------



## Teguerite (14. September 2010)

wuttig schrieb:


> das votec soooolange  für rep-arbeiten braucht hat seinen grund -- ich wohne in der nähe





Erzähl doch mal ein wenig mehr.


----------



## laultima83 (14. September 2010)

wuttig schrieb:


> also mit votec is in moment sone sache eventuel sollte mann beim kauf noch etwa warten  keiner weiss was passiert



das würde mich jetzt aber auch mal sehr interessieren was du genau damit meinst......deeeen ich habe vor kurzem erst ein bike bestellt und das war net gerade geschenkt...

@Teguerite 

naja ich habe eine bekommen wo drinnen stand wo ich das geld hin überweisen soll aber danach kam nix mehr...wie ist denn das bei dir gewesen ?


----------



## Teguerite (15. September 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> das würde mich jetzt aber auch mal sehr interessieren was du genau damit meinst......deeeen ich habe vor kurzem erst ein bike bestellt und das war net gerade geschenkt...
> 
> @Teguerite
> 
> naja ich habe eine bekommen wo drinnen stand wo ich das geld hin überweisen soll aber danach kam nix mehr...wie ist denn das bei dir gewesen ?




Genauso.
Nur dass mir am Telefon als ich eine Nachfrage vor der Bestellung gesagt wurde, dass ich erst mal nur einen Teil des Geldes als Anzahlung leisten müsse.


----------



## wuttig (15. September 2010)

@ laultima 83
hast du dein bike den schon bekommen???


----------



## Teguerite (15. September 2010)

wuttig schrieb:


> @ laultima 83
> hast du dein bike den schon bekommen???



Er hat am 08. bestellt, Lieferzeit sind 3 Wochen, was bezweckst du mit der Frage?

Warum gehst du nicht auf meine Frage oben ein?


----------



## laultima83 (15. September 2010)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Er hat am 08. bestellt, Lieferzeit sind 3 Wochen, was bezweckst du mit der Frage?
> 
> Warum gehst du nicht auf meine Frage oben ein?



Na um genau zu sein habe ich am 6. bestellt und am 7 alles bezahlt....aber darüber nicht mal ne bestätigung bekommen was ich bei so ner summer schon etwas bedenklich finde.......und natürlich habe ich mein bike noch nicht bekommen sonst würde ich ja auch nicht schreiben das die wartezeit das schlimmste ist ^^

ich hatte übrigens mal nachgefragt ob da mit dem geldeingang alles geklappt hat darauf hat die dame am telefon gesagt ob sie mir morgen (was jetzt schon paar tage her ist) eine e-mail schicken könnte und ich sagte ja und dachte mir nur cool das die sich direkt meinen namen und email gemerkt hat obwohl ich ihn nur mal am anfang kurz zur begrüßung erwähnte. naja wie ihr euch denken könnt kam natürlich bis jetzt keine email und ich warte einfach mal und hoffe das es nur 3 wochen sind und alle teile auf lager liegen

@Teguerite Welche frage meinst du denn jetzt genau auf die ich eingehen soll ?


----------



## Newmi (15. September 2010)

@ Laultima83
Ich denke das Teguerite auf den "Wuttig" anspielt, zwecks der schon 2 unbeantworteten/unbegründeten Anspielungen auf Votec!!


----------



## Teguerite (15. September 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> @Teguerite Welche frage meinst du denn jetzt genau auf die ich eingehen soll ?




Ich habe "wuttig" zitiert / angesprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (15. September 2010)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Ich habe "wuttig" zitiert / angesprochen.



Jaaa der könnte alledings mal mit der sprache rausrücken erst hier so kommentare hinterlassen und dann nicht begründen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2010)

Leute, das führt hier gerade zu garnichts. 

Können wir uns bitte aufs Thema "V.Fr" konzentrieren.

Die Kommunikation von Votec ist, wie schon häufiger geschrieben, gelesen,... nunmal mehr als schlecht. 

Ich habe damals auch nach diversen Änderungen von Votec nicht erneut eine Bestätigung bekommen. Das wirkt zunächst unseriös - aber zum Glück lief dann alles noch mehr oder weniger gut über die Bühne. Persönlich würde ich (auch bei Votec) allerdings NIE Vorkasse zahlen - immer Nachname.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## BlackDiver (15. September 2010)

Wem irgendwas unklar ist bei seiner Bestellung der ruft einfach bei Votec an u. fertig.Wo liegt da das Problem? Hier im Forum können so Dinge nicht geklärt werden.Und so sinnlose Aussagen wie von Wuttig nimmt doch ein klar denkender Mensch sowieso nicht ernst,denn dann gäbs viel zum grübeln,schließlich geht bis Ende des Jahres ja die Welt noch unter 
Meine Kontakte mit Votec waren bisher ohne jegliche Probleme.Ich hatte auch noch nachträgliche Änderungen,die wurden mir per email erst auch nicht bestätigt,aber dann greif ich eben zum Hörer und ruf an u. siehe da,alles war wie es sein sollte.Die haben halt einiges um die Ohren u. können nicht ständig jede email sofort beantworten.Solange trotzdem alles richtig läuft u. vor allem die Qualität so hervorragend ist passt doch alles
Also zurück zum VFR: hab seit einiger Zeit den RainKing von Conti drauf u. bin schwer begeistert  Der Reifen hat zwar sein Gewicht (gut 1200g) und rollt auch sehr "behäbig" bergauf,aber dafür hat er genialen Grip,nass wie trocken u. die stabilste Karkasse die mir je untergekommen ist.Kann dadurch mit sehr wenig Druck gefahren werden und seine Qualitäten voll entfalten.Mein neuer Lieblingsreifen!


----------



## laultima83 (15. September 2010)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Wem irgendwas unklar ist bei seiner Bestellung der ruft einfach bei Votec an u. fertig.Wo liegt da das Problem? Hier im Forum können so Dinge nicht geklärt werden.Und so sinnlose Aussagen wie von Wuttig nimmt doch ein klar denkender Mensch sowieso nicht ernst,denn dann gäbs viel zum grübeln,schließlich geht bis Ende des Jahres ja die Welt noch unter
> Meine Kontakte mit Votec waren bisher ohne jegliche Probleme.Ich hatte auch noch nachträgliche Änderungen,die wurden mir per email erst auch nicht bestätigt,aber dann greif ich eben zum Hörer und ruf an u. siehe da,alles war wie es sein sollte.Die haben halt einiges um die Ohren u. können nicht ständig jede email sofort beantworten.Solange trotzdem alles richtig läuft u. vor allem die Qualität so hervorragend ist passt doch alles
> Also zurück zum VFR: hab seit einiger Zeit den RainKing von Conti drauf u. bin schwer begeistert  Der Reifen hat zwar sein Gewicht (gut 1200g) und rollt auch sehr "behäbig" bergauf,aber dafür hat er genialen Grip,nass wie trocken u. die stabilste Karkasse die mir je untergekommen ist.Kann dadurch mit sehr wenig Druck gefahren werden und seine Qualitäten voll entfalten.Mein neuer Lieblingsreifen!




Wirst du den reifen auch im winter fahren ?? oder nimmste da einen anderen weil so lange ist das mit den temperaturen ja nicht mehr und dann sollte man ja vielleicht doch umrüsten wenn man mal im wald ist


----------



## BlackDiver (15. September 2010)

Logisch bleibt der auch im Winter drauf.Laut Conti soll diese Black-Chilli-Mischung (entspricht 40er Mischung) bei tiefen Temperaturen deutlich weicher bleiben als herkömmliche Mischungen.Mal abwarten...


----------



## wuttig (15. September 2010)

du hattest glück das du die dame am tel. hattest


----------



## wuttig (15. September 2010)

wenn ich mir ein neues bike kaufen möchte wäre es momentan kein votec bwohl das ein super bike ist. ICH WOHNE 10kM ENTFEHRNT leute
den rest müst ihr euch jetzt mal zusammenreihmen


----------



## wuttig (15. September 2010)

PS. habe mich kurzfristig auch für was anderes entschieden


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2010)

Bist du fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (15. September 2010)

wuttig schrieb:


> wenn ich mir ein neues bike kaufen möchte wäre es momentan kein votec bwohl das ein super bike ist. ICH WOHNE 10M ENTFEHRNT leute
> den rest müst ihr euch jetzt mal zusammenreihmen




also entweder sagste jetzt was dazu oder du läßt das thema einfach mal gut sein weil diese halben sachen nerven denn man will wissen was da los ist und keiner von uns kann hellsehen und sich da was zusammenreimen! Also entweder sprich oder schweig !


----------



## wuttig (15. September 2010)

@ blackdriver so sinnlos ist das alles nicht was ich hier so schreibe


----------



## Femur (15. September 2010)

Oh doch!!! und es wird immer sinnloser


----------



## wuttig (15. September 2010)

es ist nicht mein geld also macht was ihr wollt


----------



## laultima83 (15. September 2010)

oh man voll am thema vorbei!


----------



## laultima83 (15. September 2010)

Junge SAGS HALT !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuttig (15. September 2010)

noch eins 
*VOTEC*hat fast die komplette belegschaft gekündigt  aber du hast recht das ist nicht mein thema   ----  weil ich habe mein neues bike ja schon  ---  mit garantie


----------



## Femur (15. September 2010)

OK jetzt wird es spannend... und noch ein wenig mehr bitte


----------



## wuttig (15. September 2010)

mein freund hat bis vor einem monat dort gearbeitet ---- jetzt ist er arbeitslos


----------



## Femur (15. September 2010)

na ja, na ja... muss aber immer noch nicht viel heißen.... Aufträge haben die ja scheinbar genug, oder meinst du, die sind so gestresst am Telefon weil der Laden im Chaos untergeht?


Du musst uns noch ein wenig mehr verraten


----------



## laultima83 (15. September 2010)

Allerdings ! Meinen auftrag haben se aufjedenfall


----------



## wuttig (15. September 2010)

votec ist und bleibt ein gutes bike aber die verkaufen zu wenig -- also muss das personal gehn


----------



## CaptainBrandy (15. September 2010)

nee, also herr wuttig... so geht das wirklich nicht. Irgendwie so hintenrum tröpflesweise infos rausgeben... tz... lächerlich! Ich glaub dir erstmal nix. Fahre morgen zufälig an nem votec shop vorbei. Da werd ich mal nachfragen.


----------



## wuttig (15. September 2010)

CaptainBrandy schrieb:


> nee, also herr wuttig... so geht das wirklich nicht. Irgendwie so hintenrum tröpflesweise infos rausgeben... tz... lächerlich! Ich glaub dir erstmal nix. Fahre morgen zufälig an nem votec shop vorbei. Da werd ich mal nachfragen.


ja meinst du da bekommst du ne ehrliche antwort???? die hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt


----------



## wuttig (15. September 2010)

jetzt nochmal zur allgemeiner info --- ich kein votec gegner ---- wollte selber eins haben----gute testergebnisse garantieren keine große umsätze !!!

aber soweit wollte ich mit meine ausagen garnicht gehen


----------



## wuttig (15. September 2010)

Femur schrieb:


> na ja, na ja... muss aber immer noch nicht viel heißen.... Aufträge haben die ja scheinbar genug, oder meinst du, die sind so gestresst am Telefon weil der Laden im Chaos untergeht?
> 
> 
> Du musst uns noch ein wenig mehr verraten


die sind gestresst weil kein personal mehr da is
die einen sind entlassen die anderen sind krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.saint (16. September 2010)

Ich glaube eher der Herr Wuttig hat da nen logischen Denkfehler.

Votec hat steigende STückzahlen. Die Rohre sind immer mehr Hydroforming und kommen aus Taiwan. Um die STückzahlen wirschaftlich bedienen zu können wird die Fertigung nun komplett nach Taiwan verlegt.
Logischer Schritt ist die Reduzierung der Belegschaft in D-Land. Daher gibts ja wohl auch Lieferprobleme und Qualitätsprobleme.
Oder ist halt doch einfach nur en troll^^


----------



## 7 Zwerge (16. September 2010)

Der Stefan Stark ist auf jeden Fall nicht mehr bei Votec und ist ja jetzt selbsttändig. Ich meine er war auch der einzigste Konstrukteur in dem Laden.


----------



## laultima83 (16. September 2010)

Na das V.FR ist ja zum glück noch von ihm ^^ mal schauen was die zukunft bringt


----------



## Flitsche (16. September 2010)

hier sind ja lauter profi-ökonomen und schreiberlinge unterwegs 

scnr


----------



## BlackDiver (16. September 2010)

wuttig schrieb:


> mein freund hat bis vor einem monat dort gearbeitet ---- jetzt ist er arbeitslos



Dein Freund war derjenige der fürs ausreiben der Sitzrohre verantwortlich war stimmts 

Keine Ahnung was du hier bezweckst,aber lass es bitte gut sein,du müllst den Thread hier zu 
Bisher hat hier jeder sein VFR bekommen und es sind auch alle recht zufrieden,also geh lieber biken!


----------



## jehans (16. September 2010)

Hab gerade meine Kind Shock bekommen. Bin gespannt wie die beiden harmonieren!

Grüße aus Weimar
j*


----------



## Unikum777 (16. September 2010)

jehans schrieb:


> Hab gerade meine Kind Shock bekommen. Bin gespannt wie die beiden harmonieren!



Sehr gut! Mit dem Teil wird das V.FR richtig tourentauglich, auch mit Boxxer. Bin schwer begeistert.


----------



## laultima83 (16. September 2010)

jehans schrieb:


> Hab gerade meine Kind Shock bekommen. Bin gespannt wie die beiden harmonieren!
> 
> Grüße aus Weimar
> j*



haste mit oder ohne remote knopf ?


----------



## jehans (16. September 2010)

Aufgrund, dass ich nicht noch nen Zug verlegen möchte und ich das Rad relativ reduziert (Anbauteile und Dekor) bevorzuge: ohne Remote.

Funktioniert echt gut auf meine Größe. Hatte erst bedenken, dass sie nicht ganz bis zum Anschlag reinpaßt. ABER: TIPTOP! Wie für mich entwickelt.

Glückliche Grüße
J.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. September 2010)

Sehr gut, jehans. Hast du die 950i genommen? Ich brauche so ein Teil auch endlich mal für mein Shova. Dort dann aber mit Lenkerhebel.

Heute kam auch mein Atlas Fr Lenker. Wenn die Bremsen entlüftet und die Totem geserviced ist, werde ich Bilder nachreichen 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## jehans (16. September 2010)

Jupp. Glaube in Ãsterreich hab ich 165â¬ bezahlt, das fand ich fair.

Bin gespannt auf Bilder! GrÃ¼Ãe, j*


----------



## laultima83 (16. September 2010)

Kann man nix sagen hatte mir überlegt auch direkt eine mitzubestellen bei votec aber ich werte erstmal noch was ab


----------



## Dani Ocean (16. September 2010)

gut das wir wieder zur Technik zurück gekehrt sind......
hab auch mal wieder ne frage ...wie oft muss oder sollte das speed lube bei der totem kontrollieren bzw. wechseln?????
werde jetzt glaub auc auf die breit lenker fraktion wechseln....entweder auch den race face oder den spank 777 ....seit ich am VFR den holzfeller lenker gegen meinen bestehenden Race face diabolus lenker mit 40 vorbau getauscht habe denke habe ich endlich mein setup gefunden......


----------



## laultima83 (16. September 2010)

Dani Ocean schrieb:


> gut das wir wieder zur Technik zurück gekehrt sind......
> hab auch mal wieder ne frage ...wie oft muss oder sollte das speed lube bei der totem kontrollieren bzw. wechseln?????
> werde jetzt glaub auc auf die breit lenker fraktion wechseln....entweder auch den race face oder den spank 777 ....seit ich am VFR den holzfeller lenker gegen meinen bestehenden Race face diabolus lenker mit 40 vorbau getauscht habe denke habe ich endlich mein setup gefunden......




wie breit ist denn der verbaute Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller ? findet man ja keine genauen angaben drüber


----------



## wuttig (16. September 2010)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Dein Freund war derjenige der fürs ausreiben der Sitzrohre verantwortlich war stimmts
> 
> Keine Ahnung was du hier bezweckst,aber lass es bitte gut sein,du müllst den Thread hier zu
> Bisher hat hier jeder sein VFR bekommen und es sind auch alle recht zufrieden,also geh lieber biken!



ja du hast recht ich wollte das forum hier nur einwenig aufmischen und ich denke das ist mir gelungen.  ihr dürft nicht alles glauben was geschrieben wird,
sorry tut mir leid das ich euch geschockt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuttig (16. September 2010)

-


----------



## Dani Ocean (17. September 2010)

@wuttig ....hofffeeee du bist jetzt mit deinem geistreichen bla bla bla bla fertig und freust dich das du hier mal kurz deinen senf abladen durftest.......


----------



## Dani Ocean (17. September 2010)

@lautima kann ich nachmessen.........


----------



## Femur (17. September 2010)

@wuttig Ja ja, war ne super Abwechslung... aber nun zurück zur Technick


----------



## jehans (17. September 2010)

Dani Ocean schrieb:


> @lautima kann ich nachmessen.........



Sag mal Danni, was hastn Du für nen Lenker drauf (der weiße)?
Ist das auch nen Holzfeller. Kann mal bitte jemand nen Bild vom 
hochgelobten Atlas reinstellen? Also wie er verbaut ist?

Überlege auch zu wechseln. Dank.

Grüße
j*


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. September 2010)

Das Foto stelle ich nachher on. Entlüften hat gestern doch länger gedauert 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Dani Ocean (17. September 2010)

@jehans ja den weissen......aber mit dem diabolus färht es sich meiner meinung nach besser.....der holzfeller hat noch mehr biegung nach oben und nach hinten.......


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. September 2010)

Servus,

wie versprochen, mit leichter Verspätung Fotos vom Lenker. So ein geiles Teil. Gefällt mir optisch viel besser, als mit dem weissen Holzfeller. Ich fahre ihn erstmal mit 785mm breite. Kürzen kann man ihn ja immer noch. Der Lenker lässt sich in jede Richtung um 90° drehen. Dann wird es mit den Leitungen eng. Könnte bei Stürzen problematisch werden. Da der Atlas aufgrund der Breite dann aber eh gegen den versenkten Sattel stößt, habe ich einen super Anti-Leitungs-Riss-Schutz 

Here we got:




Und das Gesamtkunstwerk:




Die Schaltung scheint nun nicht mehr zu springen. Ich habe festgestellt, dass bei zwei Ritzeln der PG 990 Kassette Zähne abgebrochen sind.  Tolle Kassette. Das nach den paar Kilometern. Ich werde mal mit Votec quatschen.

Nun fahre ich eine alte Xt Kassette mit neuer Kette weiter. Bisher ohne Probleme.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## jehans (17. September 2010)

Sehr schön! Tolles Rad mit tollem Lenker. Was mir noch auffällt ist Dein toller Ständer... 

Grüße
j*


----------



## laultima83 (17. September 2010)

Dani Ocean schrieb:


> @lautima kann ich nachmessen.........




ja wäre super wenn mit einer sagen könnte wie breit der lenker im orignal zustand ist also von votec aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani Ocean (17. September 2010)

also mein weisser orginaler VFR lenker hat ca. 710mm länge....

ride on


----------



## Unikum777 (17. September 2010)

...auch ein ungekürzter 785er RaceFace, der nach diversen Fahrten und ner Woche PDS so bleibt. Im Gegenteil, mein SX Trail ist mittlerweile auch so "breit", das Gefühl und die Kontrolle sind einfach ein Traum.
Wie bereits gesagt: kürzen kann man immer noch


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. September 2010)

Aloha,



jehans schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Tolles Rad mit tollem Lenker. Was mir noch auffällt ist Dein toller Ständer...
> 
> Grüße
> j*



Danke. Ohja beim Ständer musste ich improvisieren.  Nun muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden, dann kann ich dem Bike morgen im Park endlich mal wieder die Sporen geben.



laultima83 schrieb:


> ja wäre super wenn mit einer sagen könnte wie breit der lenker im orignal zustand ist also von votec aus...



Der weisse Truvativ Holzfeller Lenker, der bei mir von Votec verbaut worden ist, ist 700mm breit.

@ Unikum: Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie sich die Kiste im Park mit dem breiten Lenker fährt. Der bei meinem Sx Trail verbaute 750er Lenker kam mir am Anfang sehr sperrig vor und wurde daher gegen einen 700er Holzfeller getauscht. Das Bike war aber auch wesentlich "tricklastiger" von der Geometrie, als mein V.Fr. 

Fährst du die Stütze eigentlich immer soweit ausgezogen und gabs schon Probleme mit deiner i950?

Grüße euch,
Kalle


----------



## Unikum777 (17. September 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Fährst du die Stütze eigentlich immer soweit ausgezogen und gabs schon Probleme mit deiner i950?



Wenn ich längere Uphills habe oder im Mittelgebirge mit ständigen up & downs unterwegs bin, dann habe ich einen Auszug wie auf dem Bild (allerdings natürlich dann mit ausgefahrener Stütze). Ist aber im grünen Bereich, also noch deutlich vor dem aufgelasertem Limit. Für "richtige" Downhills und technische Sachen versenke ich aber dann komplett.

Probleme bisher 0, habe kürzlich auch eine über 2 Jahre alte KS 900i samt dazugehörigem Rad verkauft, war bis dahin auch absolut spielfrei und problemlos. Etwas Pflege ist für mich aber auch selbstverständlich, zudem ist so ein Teil letztlich genau wie ne Federgabel irgendwie dem Verschleiß unterworfen. Ob ne 300,-  RockShox-Stütze irgendwas besser kann, bleibt auch abzuwarten. Habe für meine beiden KS jeweils 139,- bezahlt, von daher...


----------



## Dani Ocean (17. September 2010)

@ unikum und kalle sehr schön...

race face lenker wurde soeben geordert......war letzte woche in albstadt und das VFR ging erste sahne .....wir werden immer bessere freunde...

kann mir noch einer auskunft über den wechsel des speed lube geben...

merci und grüsse aus dem wilden süden......


----------



## BlackDiver (17. September 2010)

Dann hier auch mal mein Race Face:





Mittlerweile gekürzt auf 750mm da er mir sonst auf "engen" Strecken zu oft Baumkontakt hatte.Auf reinen DH-Pisten würd ich aber die vollen 785mm bevorzugen.
Mein VFR hat mich heute am Geißkopf-Downhill sehr begeistert,immer volle Federwegsausnutzung und trotz der Laufruhe schön wendig,treibt mir einfach immer wieder die Freudentränen in die Goggle der Bock 

@Dani
Weiß jetzt zwar nicht was RS vorgibt wann SpeedLube gewechselt werden sollte,aber ich machs so jedes halbe Jahr,ist ja ruckzuck passiert u. fast kostenfrei denn die paar Tropfen Motoröl hat normal jeder zuhause

@Unikum 777
Wie kommt dir das VFR in extremeren Steilstücken vor im Vergleich zum SX Trail? Hatte nämlich mal ein SX und fühl mich mit dem VFR deutlich sicherer,speziell die Überschlagsgefühle kommen erst wesentlich später.Entweder es liegt daran weil der Lenkwinkel flacher ist u. mein Vorbau auch kürzer als vom SX,oder ich bild mir das nur ein u. wär mit dem SX mittlerweile genauso sicher


----------



## Unikum777 (17. September 2010)

@BlackDiver

Schönes Dingen 

Das SX ist bergab bei sehr steilen Sachen schon etwas auf der subjektiv "unsicheren" Seite unterwegs, zumindest im direkten Vergleich. Aber das ließe sich mit ner 180er Gabel bestimmt kompensieren (bei etwas schlechteren Klettereigenschaften natürlich). Daher liebäugel ich auch mit der neuen 180er Fox fürs Speiseeis


----------



## Bloodhound5 (17. September 2010)

so viel schöne Bilder  Zufall dass ihr alle auf den Race Face Lenker geht? Oder ist der besonders toll?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. September 2010)

Nabend,

@ Unikum: na das klingt ja gut.

@ all: ich habe heute den Lenker in freier Wildbahn am secret spot testen können: Wider Erwartens fuhr sich das Bike mit dem neuen, sehr breiten Lenker sehr geil. Auch in der Luft kam er mir absolut nicht behäbig vor und vermittelt noch mehr Sicherheit. Kurzum: ich werde das Teil auf jeden Fall erstmal in voller Breite fahren und moin mal im Bikepark einweihen.

Grüße
Kalle

@ Bloodhound: der ist besonders toll  Liegt richtig unauffällig im positiven sinne in den Händen. Viel besser, als der Boobar, den ein Kumpel dran hat. Volle Kaufempfehlung von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani Ocean (18. September 2010)

@bloodhound...meine zwei favoriten waren der spank 777 oder der race face ......

ride on nice weekend


----------



## BlackDiver (18. September 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Daher liebäugel ich auch mit der neuen 180er Fox fürs Speiseeis



Gewiss nicht verkehrt,ich fuhr das SX schon immer mit 180er Gabel u. hat super gepasst.Hätte nicht erwartet daß das VFR in technischen,schwierig zu fahrenden Trails ans SX rankommt,aber ich fühl mich pudelwohl u. noch sicherer als beim SX

Den Atlas-Lenker hab ich genommen weil ich was möglichst flaches wollte,aber trotzdem nicht diese Flatbar Optik.Die 9 Grad Kröpfung passen mir auch optimal.Der Syntace Vector (in 8 Grad) wäre auch noch eine Alternative gewesen
Mich wundert das diese breiten Lenker erst seit einiger Zeit produziert werden.Als ich noch Motorad fuhr hab ich meine Bikes immer auf Streetfighter mit breitem Superbike-Lenker umgebaut,damit war das Handling speziell in Wechselkurven um Welten besser.Da gabs diese Lenker schon seit zig Jahren.


----------



## _mike_ (18. September 2010)

Schönen Gruß vom Gardasee Leute 
Ich leugne alles und behaupte das Gegenteil: das V.FR ist hier bestimmt nicht fehl am Platz, wenn man wie ich glücklicherweise einen privaten Shuttle-Service zur Verfügung hat  Und selber bergauf treten geht immer noch überraschend gut, aber das nächste Mal nehm ich nen Spanngurt mit!

Nach ein paar Jahren Lago Abstinenz bin ich überrascht wie extrem geröllig manche Trails mittlerweile sind (Dosso di Roveri), oder vieleicht schon immer waren (609er). 
Bin mal die üblichen verdächtigen DH-Strecken wie 601 & The Skull, Val di Tovo, Monte Stivo & Monte Velo gefahren, und das V.FR war eine echte Hilfe auf diesen Rumpelpumpelstrecken. 
Das V.FR pflügt nur so durch den Schotter, jedoch hat mir doch glatt ein Stein die Schalthüllte der HS komplett durchschlagen  Aber bei Meckis Mechaniker hab ich mir für 5 Euronen einen kaufen können, das fand ich dann nicht ganz so schlimm wie erwartet.

Nur eine schnelle Frage zur Totem: Ich bin bisher die blaue Feder mit komplett offender Dämpfung und 20% Sag gefahren, und hab so nur max. 165mm ausgenutzt - auch bei Drops.
Für den Lago hab ich mal ne silberne rein, und der Sag passt dort mit 30% besser, und mit je 8 Klicks Low and Highspeed nutz ich max 170mm und so fährt sich das Bike irgendwie ausgewogener. Jedoch rauscht die Gabel bei Stufen schneller durch und ich "spüre" öfter mal nen Durchschlag, aber der Kabelbinder sagt da ist noch ein Zentimeter Luft??

Frage and euch: macht es Sinn die silberne mit dickerem Öl (7,5er) zu tunen, oder eher die blaue mit dünnerem (2,5er) zu mehr Sensibilität zu verhelfen. Ich mag das plush feeling der silbernen Feder, aber für den Park ist sie so zu weich....nach dem Urlaub les ich auch den komlpletten Totem Thread - versprochen 

Arrividerci!
_mike_


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (18. September 2010)

1.Weis schon jemand, ob es nächstes Jahr den RS Vivid Air fürs v.fr geben wird?

2.Gibt es für den RS Vivid R2C Dämpfer auch Federn mit 200lb oder 250lb?

3.Passen auch Federn anderer Hersteller in den Vivid R2C ?
Würde diese Manitu-Feder auch passen?

Manitou Shock Spring - Steel                              2.5" x 250 Lbs (For 215mm Shock)

4.Welches Tuning hat der Hinterbau/Dämpfer (A,B,C) ?

5. Welche Federhärte hat die Standardfeder vom v.fr?


----------



## Dani Ocean (19. September 2010)

guten morgen Dr......also andere Federn passen nicht in den vivid habe fox und mantou probiert passen nicht ........

ride on


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. September 2010)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> 1.Weis schon jemand, ob es nächstes Jahr den RS Vivid Air fürs v.fr geben wird?
> 
> 2.Gibt es für den RS Vivid R2C Dämpfer auch Federn mit 200lb oder 250lb?
> 
> ...



Das sind alles Fragen, die entweder hier im Thread/Forum beantwortet worden sind oder dir nur Votec verraten kann.

In den Vivid passen keine Manitou Federn, da diese zu breit sind.
Die neueren Dämpfer im V.fr haben C Tune und es wird eine 450er Feder verbaut.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (19. September 2010)

Ok Danke!


----------



## rforce87 (22. September 2010)

hat jemand schon erfahrungen gemacht mit titanfedern im vivid. welche feder bräuchte man bei 76 kg körpergewicht?


----------



## laultima83 (24. September 2010)

Also laut email bekomme ich nächste woche mein bike nur wann ist noch nicht klar. aber meine frage ist auf was sollte man beim v.fr genau achten wenn man es abholt ? Welche fehler kann man schnell und gut erkennen und was sind häufige fehler ??? bin für jeden tip dankbar


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. September 2010)

Servus,

ich habe meinem V.Fr gestern Nachmittag im Harz mal auf einer Tour die Sporen gegeben:




Das Radl lässt sich trotz des sehr breiten Lenkers anständig mit der Tele-Stütze bergauf pedalieren. Nur nach der letzten Schlammschlacht im Bikepark knackt es hier und da ein wenig. Es wird auch höchste Zeit, dass ich die Totem mal zerlege und den Ölstand checke. So richtig zufrieden bin ich mit der Performance noch nicht. 

@ laultima83: 

Worauf ich unbedingt achten würde:

- Ausstattung, wie bestellt/bezahlt
- Lackschäden an Rahmen, Gabel, Anbauteilen?
- Schaltung funktioniert?
- Bremsen funktionieren und haben klar definierten Druckpunkt
- Gabel und Dämpfer ok?

und ganz wichtig: Sitzrohr ist anständig ausgerieben und die Sattelstütze lässt sich ohne Probleme versenken und kratzfrei wieder rausziehen. Vor allem dieser Punkt wird schwer erfüllbar sein 

Weiterhin viel Vorfreude auf das Bike 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Teguerite (24. September 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> Also laut email bekomme ich nächste woche mein bike nur wann ist noch nicht klar. aber meine frage ist auf was sollte man beim v.fr genau achten wenn man es abholt ? Welche fehler kann man schnell und gut erkennen und was sind häufige fehler ??? bin für jeden tip dankbar




Vielleicht erst mal checken ob das Sitzrohr ausgerieben ist bevor man die Stütze reinsteckt und sie sich verkratzt... Oder holst Du es in irgendeinem Schop ab?


----------



## laultima83 (24. September 2010)

ja ich hole es in wenden ab denn wenn was ist kann ich direkt vor ort ärger machen


----------



## Dani Ocean (24. September 2010)

kann nur sagen die Tips von Kalle abchecken.......
viel spassssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Newmi (27. September 2010)

So, nach 7 Tagen Lvigno kann ich ein positives Fazit über's V.FR ziehen!!
(zum Glück hatte ich noch das 22er Kettenblatt in die Hammerschmidt verbastelt)
4 Touren-Tage mit 160 km und 4500 Hm, ein Tag Pause und einen halben Tag Mottolino (wo die ganze Woche echt nix los war) waren genial!! Wetter konnte gar nicht besser sein!! 
Die Schiebepassagen waren schon Kräfteraubend, aber dafür waren die Abfahrten ein Traum!! Ich finde, das das Bike ein Klasse Tourenfreerider ist!!
Wie schonmal gesagt: Ich würd's wieder kaufen!!  
P.S.: Ne automatische Sattelstütze kommt höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch ran, dann ist es so gut wie perfekt!!


----------



## laultima83 (28. September 2010)

Sehr geehrter Herr Laultima,

Ihr Bike steht ab kommenden Donnerstag zur Abholung in unserem
Wendener Shop bereit.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

*Ihr VOTEC-Team*




*YEEEAAAHHH NICHT MEHR LANGE 
*


----------



## Nooby Nick (28. September 2010)

Hier mal mein VFR. 

Für die Totem brauchte ich aber die weiße Feder naja bin ja auch recht leicht. Am Hinterbau reichte eine Nummer weniger 

Habe die kleinste Größe genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Femur (28. September 2010)

Nooby Nick schrieb:


>



und da isser wieder, der rote Spider  sieht das gut aus...

viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike


----------



## Unknown (29. September 2010)

Weiß jemand von euch wie man an dem Vivid 5.1 erkennt wie dieser getuint ist?? A,B,C usw.
und wo sich genau diese silver 2,5 Hex Einstellschraube für Ending Stroke Rebound ist?? Hab da zwar was gefunden bin mir aber nicht recht sicher ob es das auch ist!!!
Sieht aus wie eine Öl ablaß Schraube. 
Zur entschuldigung. Hab die Funktion noch nicht genutzt.

Ps.: Schickes Bike. da oben..


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. September 2010)

Aloha,

@ Unkown: dies wurde hier schon besprochen. Der tune steht auf dem Dämpfer drauf. Die Einstellschraube sieht in etwa wie auf folgendem Bild (eines Vivid Airs) aus: 







@ all: welchen sorglos reduction Steuersatz von 1,5" auf 1 1/8" könnt ihr mir denn für mein V.Fr empfehlen? Der bei mir verbaute FSA The Pig ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei, was die Dichtung angeht. Momentan tendiere ich daher zum Hope Steuersatz.

Grüße

Kalle


----------



## Unknown (29. September 2010)

Joa , Danke für die IFO und dem schicken Bild. Hab mich schon dum gesucht.


----------



## Dani Ocean (29. September 2010)

@kalle...wie siehts aus mit acros..???? hope find ich aber au net schlecht.....frage hast du deinen atlas lenker schon gekürtz ????


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. September 2010)

Servus,

kein Problem.

@ Dani: Stimmt - Acros ist auch noch eine gute Idee  

Zum Lenker: nee - der bleibt erstmal in voller Breite (785mm)  Gefällt mir gut so. Nur für den Park benötige ich auf jeden Fall andere Reifen. Bei der letzten Schlammschlacht waren die Muddy Marys (und ich) eindeutig überfordert...

Da es bei der letzten Tour im Harz ein Knarzen/Knacken im Antrieb oder dem Hinterbau gab, habe ich mich heute mal der Lagerpflege gewidmet. Sowohl das Horst-Link-Lager, als auch das Lager der Verbindung: Sitzstrebe-Wippe sind Nadellager. Die funktionieren Tip-top und sorgen für ein super feines Ansprechverhalten  Die Rillenkugellager der Wippe laufen recht rauh, aber scheint noch normal zu sein. Morgen checke ich nochmal das Hauptlager und die Hammerschmidt. Hat schonmal jemand die Planheit der ISCG-Hammerschmidt-Aufnahme überprüft? (Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn hier beim Planfräsen gespart worden ist).

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## _mike_ (30. September 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand die Planheit der ISCG-Hammerschmidt-Aufnahme überprüft? (Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn



Hi Kalle,

ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal den Entwickler selbst am Telefon und Ihn u.a. genau das gefragt. Laut seiner Aussage ist der Fertigungsprozess beim V.FR so, das die Aufnahme in jedem Fall plan ist - das kann also nicht vergessen werden (wie's wohl beim V.SX schon mal vorkam). Ich glaub er hat gesagt das das Planfräsen des Tretlagerteils/ISCG und das Schneiden des Gewindes in einem maschinellen Arbeitsgang erfolgt - das klingt plausibel für mich.

Bei mir kam das Knacken von zwei Stellen: 
- Schwingenlager war nicht mit dem vorgegeben Drehmoment angezogen oder hatte sich gelockert.
- Das rechte Lager (das unter der HS-Aufnahme) war etwas locker. 
Das Knacken konnte ich durch seitliche Bewegung des Hinterrades bereits im Stand provozieren. 
Die HS abschrauben ist ja eine Sache von ein paar Minuten, und erst dann kommst du an die Schraube ran.
Dazu noch ein Tip: in der Welle ist links ein Loch, und mit einem laaangen 3er Imbus musst du erst die Madenschraube in der Welle lockern, bevor du die rechte Schraube anziehst/lockerst. (die Madenschraube soll eigentlich das Lockern des Lagers verhindern).

Noch eine Bitte: wenn man die HS-Kurbel abzieht steckt noch eine Gummidichtung auf der HS-Aufnahme die man abziehen muss, damit man an die 3 Schrauben kommt. Kannst du mal schaun wie rum die draufsteckt. Mit dem Messingring zum Rahmen oder zur HS?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. September 2010)

Servus Mike,

besten Dank. Das klingt plausibel. Ich werde nachher mal berichten.

Vielleicht hilft dir ja auch schon Seite 12 Punkt 9 des Manuals zur HS weiter? 
http://204.232.141.76/_media/pdf/truvativ/dealers/HammerSchmidt-Tech-Manual-German.pdf

Grüße
Kalle

Edit: Die Dichtung ist mit dem Messingring zum Rahmen hin verbaut. Man blickt also beim Abbauen auf die andere Seite.

Ohje: die beiden 6000 RS Haupt-Lager weisen einen stark unterschiedlichen Zustand auf: das linke Lager läuft etwas rauh - noch voll ok und das rechte Lager lässt sich maximal mit (mehr) Kraft 1° Grad bewegen. War das bei euch auch so krass? Ich meine: nach 2 Monaten Einsatz...


----------



## _mike_ (30. September 2010)

Merci Kalle, hab mittlerweile auch wieder die DVD zur HS gefunden und da sieht man auch ganz gut das die Lippe zum Rahmen hin zeigt.

Ich hab das V.FR nun seit April im Einsatz und alle Lager laufen noch super, zumindest nehm ich das an weil nix knarzt und der Hinterbau auch noch so leichtgängig ist wie am ersten Tag. Hab aber nur die NadelLager am Hinterbau wirklich offen gehabt weil ich damit auschecken wollte von her das Knacken kommt, und da war schon etwas Schmodder drin aber noch alles leichtgängig.

Hast du nicht irgendwo geschrieben das dein Bike sehr häufig nass geworden ist???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackDiver (30. September 2010)

@Kalle
Welches Lager meinst du genau? 
Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal den Hinterbau zerlegt,die Nadellager hatten zum Teil leichte Einlauf-Spuren an den Buchsen,sonst war noch kein Verschleiß zu erkennen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. September 2010)

Servus,

@ mike: so sollte es auch sein. Naja so häufig ist das Bike bisher nicht nass geworden. Ich war einmal bei Matschwetter im Bikepark und ein anderes mal hier bei leichtem Regen unterwegs. Sonst habe ich das Bike nur selten mal mit dem Gartenschlauch vorsichtig gereinigt. Von daher wundert es mich schon.

@ BlackDriver: ich meine das rechte Hauptlager neben der Hammerschmidt. Leichte Einlaufspuren haben die Buchsen der Nadellager bei mir auch. Die Nadellager laufen aber tadellos. Nur die Industrielager in der Wippe laufen ein bisschen rau und das eine angesprochene Hauptlager unten im Rahmen so ziemlich garnicht 

Grüße
Kalle

EDIT: die HS ISCG Aufnahme ist wunderbar Plan 

EDIT²: Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Acros AH-15R 1.5 Steuersatz sammeln können? http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/15036 Der Steht gerade ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste fürs V.Fr


----------



## hamiraschombk (2. Oktober 2010)

Servus

@kalle blomquist:

sorry für das späte Feedback:

Gabel:  bei der Gabel habe ich die neue 2011 er Totem mit 1,5 Zoll Gabelschaft bestellt  Die neue 2010 er habe ich beim Shop, bei dem ich die Gabel bestellte habe, drangegeben. (Votec wollte jetzt im Nachhinein nur für die Gabel einen Aufpreis von  348,-  , obwohl  wie beschrieben das Bike ja mit 1,5 Zoll Gabelschaft schriftlich geordert und das  mit Votec telefonisch im Vorfeld abgeklärt war!!!!).
Der 1,5 Zoll Gabelschaft soll die Steifigkeit um bis zu 44 % erhöhen.

Steuersatz: Als Steuersatz für die neue Gabel habe ich jetzt den Cane Creek 110  XX  nach meinen Recherchen der derzeit beste Steuersatz den es auf dem Markt zu kaufen gibt  der sieht  absolut genial aus - ich bin begeistert!
Der Arcos sieht auch nicht schlecht aus  hab hierzu allerdings noch keine Konstruktionszeichnungen gesehen.  Wie sieht da mit den Abdichtungen aus? Cartide-Lager?

Vorbau: Dein Straitline Vorbau gefällt mir auch sehr gut  habe den auch  bestellt.
Sieht super-edel und stabil aus  und ist leicht.

Lenker: Hab aufgrund des geringen Gewichts mir zum Bike gleich den Boobar gekauft  mit 780 mm gekauft. Den RF Atlas FR in Gold gönne ich mir vielleicht trotzdem noch.

Hauptlager:  Waren die Lager gut gefettet? (Sollte ich gleich am Anfang noch mal alle  nachchecken?)  Bei meinem Rocky hatte da in den 4 Jahren nie etwas gefehlt  ( bin allerdings bekennender Schönwetterfahrer )

Gabelsetup (Achtung Mutmaßung): Ich glaub du hast zu dünnes Öl drin.  Mit der Dual-Flow DH Dämpfung geht da wahrscheinlich ich zu viel durch.


----------



## hamiraschombk (2. Oktober 2010)

Servus

@kalle blomquist:

von Cane Creek gibs auch den hier ( der müsste bei  dir passen):


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...98541,+subid=0478c3fae152097c9c2ae3d783e55f95


Von der Abdichtung zwar nicht ganz so aufwendig  wie der 110 er -  sieht aber auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## malice (2. Oktober 2010)

Auch mal wieder:


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

@ malice: schönes Foto 

@ hamiraschombk: ui - welch ein Aufwand wegen der Gabel. Aber hauptsache, du hast jetzt die passende gefunden  Dein CaneCreek Steuersatz macht einen guten Eindruck. Die Reduzierversion, die für mich ja nur in Frage käme, gefällt mir dann aber optisch nicht so gut. Eine Zeichnung zum Acros Steuersatz findest du hier: http://www.acros.de/datasheets/17.00.000R2S.pdf Macht schon keinen schlechten Eindruck das Teil.

Vorerst werde ich noch meinen FSA the Big Fat Pig weiter fahren. Bei der Gabeldemontage habe ich aber eine Kugel des Lagerrings verloren  Einen neuen Lagerring habe ich schon bestellt aber eigentlich fehlt mir ja nur eine 7/32" Kugel. Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wo ich die auftreiben kann? Bisher habe ich nur Setangebote zu Wucherpreisen + Wucherversandkosten entdeckt.

Deine Lager würde ich auf jeden Fall gleich mal checken und fetten. Vor allem die Nadellager müssen gut geschmiert sein. Bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal die Drehmomente überprüfen, denn nach einigen Ausfahrten löste sich bei mir die Schraube des Horst-Link-Lagers an der Antriebsseite.

Straitline ist eine super Wahl. Ich wollte mir auch erst den Boobar Lenker kaufen. Was bei Truvativ allerdings ätzend ist: der Verstellbereich der Brems- und Schalthebel ist dermaßen gering, dass man den Lenker kaum kürzen kann. 

Rock Shox gibt für die Totem eine 5er Viskosität an. Ich habe jetzt einfach 5er Gabelöl von Motorex genommen. Natürlich schwankt die Viskosität von Hersteller zu Hersteller - aber zum Testen düfte das erstmal passen. Zu wenig Öl in der Gabel ist wirklich unangenehm und versaut die ganze Gabelperformance.

Ich habe hier noch eine Anleitung mit den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der RS Gabel + Dämpfer gefunden:

Totem:
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/tuning_guides/missioncontrol_tuningguide_en.pdf
Vivid:
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/tuning_guides/vivid_pocketguid_en.pdf

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamiraschombk (4. Oktober 2010)

@kalle blomquist:

hab mir die Konstruktionszeichnungen des Acros angesehen. Der sieht vom 
Aufbau sehr  Solide aus und kommt ohne Reduktionshülsen für den 1 1/8 Zoll Gabelschaft aus. Auch die Abdichtungen sehen gut  aus. Der Across gefällt mir hier besser als der Cane  Creek mit Reduktionshülsen  ist bestimmt eine gute Entscheidung. Hau doch das große fette Schwein raus, wenn es eh nicht mehr alle Kugeln beisammen hat.

Die Lager werde ich alle checken.


@malice



Schönes Bild aus der Achterbahn!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

@ hamiraschombk: ich habe den Acros vorhin bestellt  Mir gefällt auch sehr gut, dass da nicht irgendwelche Reduzierhülsen verbaut werden.

Mein Händler hatte vor Ort zum Glück auch noch die passende Kugel für den noch verbauten Steuersatz da. Somit kann ich das V.Fr dann mit der nun hoffentlich zufriedenstellend arbeitenden Gabel am Wochenende endlich mal wieder im Park durch die Kurven jagen 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## laultima83 (5. Oktober 2010)

Meins ist endlcih da und es ist einfach ein traum


----------



## Unikum777 (5. Oktober 2010)

Meinen Glückwunsch, aber:


----------



## laultima83 (5. Oktober 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch, aber:




Ja klar bilder folgen in den nächsten tagen


----------



## Innsbruuucker (5. Oktober 2010)

Servus

Welche größe empfielt ihr für meinen Freund?
Er ist ca. 1,85m groß. Das Bike wird nur zum downhilln verwendet, schnelle Downhillstrecken aber auch technisch.

Sollte man M nehmen wegen dem tieferen Tretlager? oder ist das Oberrohr und der Radstand zu kurz.

Bitte um Erfahrungen danke


----------



## Dani Ocean (5. Oktober 2010)

würde für den zweck das M empfehlen...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre bei 1,93m und 90cm Schrittlänge M überwiegend im Park. Ich würde deinem Freund auch zu M raten.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## laultima83 (5. Oktober 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/756214

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/756213

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/756211

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/756209

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/756207

konnte die fotos leider nicht direkt einfügen......


----------



## BlackDiver (6. Oktober 2010)

Direkt einfügen geht mit dem BBC-Code der unter den Bildern steht,ich füg mal eins ein:





Super Ausstattung! Tourenfähiger Downhiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (6. Oktober 2010)

Hat zufällig jemand nen Tip, wo man den Atlas FR-Lenker "günstig" einkaufen kann??


----------



## laultima83 (6. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Dani Ocean (6. Oktober 2010)

@lautima......nice nice 

@ newmi....schau mal hier im bikemarkt im forum da hab ich meinen her...bekommst hat evtl. nicht gerade dein wunschfarbe aber mit etwas geschick stimmt der preis


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Oktober 2010)

Wirklich schicke Kiste, lautima 

@ newmi: ich habe meinen Atlas Fr von bike-components.de. Ich bin schon seit 2003 dort sehr zufriedener Kunde und der Preis war am besten.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Snoopy007 (6. Oktober 2010)

@laultima83 schick, schick, alles noch fresh und glänzend 

@rest der V.FR Gemeinde: jetzt wirds bei mir wirklich mal zeit neue Gummis drauf zu machen. Was fahrt ihr für Reifen ? Wollte mir diese hier in 2.7 zulegen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die auch wirklich drauf passen. Hab ne Totem. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13536_Minion-DH-42aST-VR-Drahtreifen.html

Gruß
Snoopy007


----------



## Unknown (6. Oktober 2010)

Joa den Atlas gibts bei Bike Components.daß Gute dabei der ist bei mir direkt um die Ecke. Top der Laden
Ich wollte den hier mal probieren http://www.bike-sport.de/specialized-reifen-clutch-dh.1826.html 
ohne Draht. Ist mir für Touren zu schwer und der Muddy Mary hat nur eine gute Eigenschafft. Durchschlag Schutz!!!


----------



## BlackDiver (6. Oktober 2010)

Kann den Conti RainKing absolut empfehlen! Genialer Grip,trocken wie nass,super Durchschlagschutz u. Rollwiderstand besser als Minion.Die 1200g Gewicht sind natürlich kein Leichtgewicht u. der Rollwiderstand ist auch stärker als bei den MuddyMarys,aber für einen DH-Reifen vollkommen OK.Gripmäßig hab ich noch nix besseres gehabt


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich fuhr die Speci Clutch und Chunder an meinem Demo und Sx Trail und war mit ihnen im Park sehr zufrieden: sie bieten guten Grip und sind unzerstörbar 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## hamiraschombk (7. Oktober 2010)

@schwarzfahrer

der Rain King heißt jetzt angeblich Baron?

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...b/downhill_freeride/DerBaron/derbaron_de.html


@kalle

die Speciallized Reifen dienen bei den Freeride-Tests seit kurzem als Referenzreifen - und die hatten damit bis jetzt angeblich auch noch kaum einen Platten - wenn ich mich da richtig erinnere. Hab von denen bisher auch nur gutes gehört.

@all

Der neue 2011 Muddy Marry in 2,5 mit der Trailstar oder Vert- Mischung  wird dieses Jahr glaub ich auch noch ganz interessant (und als  Faltreifen auch noch relativ leicht) - Votec verbaut ja nur die  günstigen Performance-Mischung.
Hat jemand schon die neuen 2011er Muddy Marrys aufgezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snoopy007 (7. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die vielen Tipps, also über den RainKing kann man ja nur gutes lesen. Der soll ja richtig schön klebrig sein   Den werd ich mir glaub zulegen, oder evtl. ne combi aus, vorne Kaiser und hinten RainKing ?


----------



## Unknown (7. Oktober 2010)

Weiß jemand wie die Cluch 2,3 ausfallen?? Muddy Mary sind ja mit 2,35 schon recht groß. Tendenz liegt bei 2,5


----------



## BlackDiver (7. Oktober 2010)

Snoopy007 schrieb:


> Den werd ich mir glaub zulegen, oder evtl. ne combi aus, vorne Kaiser und hinten RainKing ?



Ich habs genau umgekehrt,weil ich denke das der Kaiser aufgrund der Mittelstollenanordnung etwas besser rollen müsste als der RainKing bzw. ab jetzt Baron.Werd aber sobald der Kaiser runter ist auch hinten den Baron fahren,denn der Grip vorne ist sensationell


----------



## wildchild (14. Oktober 2010)

So Leute, jetzt lass ich auch mal wieder was von mir hören: vor ca. einer halben Stunde kam DHL und brachte mir meine Fox 36 sowie meinen Manitou Evolver ISX-6 wieder frisch von der Wartung zurück. Ich musste mal gleich schauen, ob der Evolver doch nicht auch in das V.FR passt, und siehe da: Er passt!!!
Er lässt sich im gesammten Federweg frei bewegen. Nur eine Sorge habe ich noch: Kann es zu Komplikationen mit den Dämpferbuchsen kommen? Der Dämpfer passt absolut spielfrei in die Aufnahmen....
Mit dem Evolver hat das V.fr einen errechneten Federweg von 214mm. Ich werde es heute mal testen und heute abend einen bericht sowie Bilder nachreichen
mfg
Edit: Einbaulänge beträgt 222mm, Hub 70mm
Edit²: Bericht und Bilder folgen erst morgen


----------



## wildchild (15. Oktober 2010)

Soo
Ich habe jetzt mein V.Fr mit dem Evolver gestern und heute getestet. Vorerst schon mal ein Bild: 









Nach erfolgreicher Einstellung des Dämpfers erst mal aufs Rad gesetzt und überrascht: Der Hinterbau ist extrem weich
Problem dabei nur: Bergauf wippt der Dämpfer -> lösung Low-Speed gaanz zugedreht und es wippt nur noch minimal. Angekommen am Hometrail erstmal alles wieder aufgedreht und sicherheitshalber das Volumen des Piggys verkleinert (auf Stufe 4). Auf der ersten Abfahrt habe ich dann mal vorsichtshalber die größerer Drops umfahren, da der Hinterbau beim Abdrücken doch recht stark einsackte, was recht ungewohnt war.
Jedoch: Über Stein-und Wurzelfelder geht das V.Fr noch besser als vorher 
Auffällig dabei war allerdings, dass der Dämpfer dabei nie mehr als ca. 65-70% des Federwegs ausnutzte, was aber im praktischen Federwegsbereich etwa dem Standart-Stahlfederdämpfer entspricht. 
Bei der zweiten Abfahrt klappten dann auch die Drops: Der Dämpfer arbeitete im V.Fr Hinterbau unauffällig und steckt alles hervorragend weg. Dabei wurden etwa (bei 2,5m) 90-95% des Federwegs ausgenutzt. Durchgeschlagen ist der Evolver jedoch nie, was allerdings auch bei meinem Torque noch nie passiert ist.
Abschließend kann ich diese Kombination für härtere Downhills nur empfehlen!! Und dabei spart man sogar noch knapp 400g gegenüber einem Coil-Dämpfer. Ich konnte außer einem leichten Wippen (mit viel SAG) und dem generellen Problem, dass Luftdämpfer etwas durch den mittleren Federweg rauschen (was hier allerdings nur minimal zutrifft) keine Probleme feststellen.
mfg


----------



## Dani Ocean (17. Oktober 2010)

hi zusammen da sich ja anscheinend nun das wetter wirklich richtung winter bewegt wollte ich euch mal fragen was ihr für reifen im winter fahrt...........da ich noch am überlegen bin was ich mal ausprobieren sollllllll.............folgende zwei reifen bin ich am überlegen.....als alter schwalbe fääännnn schwalbe dirty dan oder den conti rain king......im moment fahre ich noch den muddy mary in guevy gloo mischung und heut regnets mal sehen wie der drausen heute geht.........

ride on dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulf-muc (17. Oktober 2010)

hi v.fr´ler,

im gröberen geläuf spüre ich ein "mechanisches klackern", als ob im hinterbau irgendwo ein spiel ist...
da alle lager und gelenke fest sind, denke ich mal, dass es das spiel zwischen den dämpferbuchsen und den bolzen ist, d.h. die toleranzen nicht passen.
im ausgebauten zustand merkt man jedenfalls ein spiel, fest angezogen spürt man mit der hand praktisch nix, aber durch die hinterbauumlenkung entstehen ja ganz schöne kräfte...

übrigens ist das klackern von anfang an da gewesen (hab es erst 4 wochen)

haben bei euch buchsen und bolzen ausgebaut auch ein merkliches spiel?


----------



## laultima83 (18. Oktober 2010)

Wenns von anfangan klackert würde ich mich mal bei votec beschweren, kann ja nicht sein bei nem neuen bike


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wir waren letzten Sonntag mal wieder im Deister unterwegs, was sehr nett war:


Aber langsam vergeht mir hier bei dem Mistwetter so recht die Lust am Biken.

@ ulf-muc:

bei mir hat es auch mal geknackt. Dies war zum einen das Horst-Link und zum anderen das Hauptlager. Hast du schon mal die Hammerschmidt demontiert, um auch das Hauptlager nachzuziehen?

Ich habe vor Kurzem den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt, neu geschmiert und mit dem richtigen Drehmoment wieder angezogen (Drehmomente findest du hier im Thread, ansonsten frag mich nochmal). Seitdem ist Ruhe 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## BlackDiver (18. Oktober 2010)

ulf-muc schrieb:


> im gröberen geläuf spüre ich ein "mechanisches klackern", als ob im hinterbau irgendwo ein spiel ist...



Hallo,
hast du schonmal geschaut ob die Nabe etwas Spiel hat? War bei meinen Deemax mal der Fall,das klackert dann auch spürbar.Bei den Deemax ist ein spezieller Schlüssel dabei um das Lager nachzuspannen.
Spiel in der Dämpferaufnahme sollte zwar nicht sein,hab aber schon Bikes gehabt wo das so war u. trotzdem kein Klackern zu hören war wenns fest angezogen ist


----------



## Newmi (29. Oktober 2010)

Hier ist ja noch weniger los als im Kloster!! 

Nach den ganzen Lorbeeren hier für den Race Face Atlas FR und dem Straitline SSC hab ich mich entschlossen, das Paket zu bestellen!! Allerdings war das vor 2 Wochen! Da der Vorbau und der Lenker mit " 2- 7 Tage Lieferzeit " angegeben war, hatte ich dann auch bestellt! Überweisung am selben Tag getätigt! Am nächsten Tag kam die Mail, das der Vorbau keinen fixen Liefertermin hat, aber man mich sofort bei bekanntwerden anschreiben würde!!
Nach einer Woche hab ich mal nachgefragt, und da hieß es, das der Lieferant noch keinen  Termin nennen kann, aber sie mich sofort unterrichten werden falls man was genaueres weiß!!
Naja, und bis heute nichts mehr gehört!!
Mir pressiert es zwar nicht, aber ich finde es trotzdem schade!!
Mal schauen wie lange es noch geht!!


----------



## laultima83 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hat einer von euch die           Rock Shox BoXXer World Cup (2011) Gabel ? Wenn ja mit was für ner einstellung fahrt ihr die so und wie sieht es beim Dampfer aus (     Fox DHX RC4 ) ??? Um mal ein Gesprächsthema anzufachen


----------



## BlackDiver (30. Oktober 2010)

Also zur Boxxer würd ich mal die Tips auf der RS-Website probieren,die Einstellungsempfehlung sind sehr brauchbar,was vor einigen Jahren noch ganz anders war...
Hatte jemand schon ein Problem mit dem Vivid? Meiner zeigte vor kurzem ein "klackern" beim einfedern u. auch ein quietschendes,saugendes Geräusch beim hochziehen aus dem SAG.Hab ihn nach Rücksprache mit Votec zu SRAM geschickt.Gibt zwar eine schöne Anleitung von RS wie der Dämpfer bis ins letzte Einzelteil zerlegt wird,aber dafür ist ein Spezialschlüssel für 35 Flocken nötig,das wars mir nicht wert solang ich in der Garantie bin


----------



## laultima83 (30. Oktober 2010)

Da hatte ich schon gesucht und nur tipps für die 2010 version gefunden die auf den bilden nochmal ganz anders aussieht wie meine jetzt ?? Oder war ich nur blind ?


----------



## <NoFear> (1. November 2010)

servus! geiles Bike! 

Eine Frage hätte ich... wie groß bist du?

Ich selbst bin 1,84m. Welche Rahmengröße wäre das bei einem VOTEC?





ChrisPi schrieb:


> Heute war es soweit,exakt 6 Wochen nach der Bestellung und pünktlich zum Saisonbeginn wurde mein konfiguriertes V.FR geliefert
> Alles war bestens verpackt und kam ohne jeglichen Kratzer an! Auch die versprochene Lieferzeit wurde eingehalten.
> Nach montieren des Lenkers u. der Laufräder war das Bike praktsich fahrfertig,alles schön vormontiert,Schaltung perfekt eingestellt,nix zu beanstanden.
> Der Rahmen macht einen extrem hochwertigen Eindruck mit wunderschönen Schweißnähten,saubere Lackierung und massiven Frästeilen. Meine Sonderwünsche wie Vorbaulänge,Farbe,Zuglänge und sämtliche Teile die über den Konfigurator ausgewählt wurden sind alle  genau wie von mir gewünscht geliefert
> ...


----------



## hamiraschombk (4. November 2010)

Hallo NoFear,

als Tourenfreerider würde ich Dir die Größe L empfehlen ( fühlt sich auch in Größe L mit gekröpfter Sattelstütze ziemlich kompakt an)

aber:
 Größe M ist nur unwesetnlich kleiner - 
und hab auch schon von einem 1,93 V.FR - Rider gelesen, der mit der Größe S sehr zufrieden war.

- kürzer macht die Kiste wohl noch agiler - aber auch weniger tourentauglich.

Wähle die Größe nach deinen individuellen Vorlieben und Einsatzbereich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (4. November 2010)

zunächst einmal danke für deine Antwort hamiraschombk, wie groß bist du und welche rahmengröße fährst du?

hmm... also ich suche einen "tourentauglichen" Freerider 
Möchte damit keine Marathondistanzen zurücklegen, aber er soll auch *nicht hauptsächlich* im Bikepark "nur" den Berg runter bewegt werden!

Für längere Touren hab ich mein Bergamont Enduro. Bin damit zwar zufrieden aber ich war schon immer hinter einem "schluckfreudigen" Freerider her, mit dem man nicht "nur" den Berg runter fahren kann, sondern selbigen auch rauf kommt. Dass am V.FR ne Hammerschmidt verbaut ist wertet das Teil für mich natürlich auf. Zudem gefällt mir die Hinterbaugeo des Votecbikes!

Eine Alternative zum *V.FR* wäre ein *Canyon TORQUE DROPZONE*. !?

Ähnliche Ausstattung auch HS,... ähnlicher Einsatzbereich!


----------



## laultima83 (4. November 2010)

Hi ich habe auch lange rum gesucht und micht dann fürs V.Fr entschieden auch mit hs und vorallem sram ......ich war auch in koblens und habe das canyon drope zone probegefahren jetzt bin ich sehr glücklich das ich das v.fr genommen habe fährt sich einfach geiler ......ich habe es in M genommen bin 178cm groß und wiege 75 kg und komme einfach wunderbar damit klar


----------



## Snoopy007 (5. November 2010)

Hab auch M, und ne Hammerschmidt, bin bis jetzt noch jeden Berg ohne Probleme hoch gekommen, nen vergleich zu dem Canyon hab ich nicht, aber das V.FR kann ich nur empfehlen, sehr geiles Teil


----------



## Snoopy007 (5. November 2010)

Snoopy007 schrieb:


> Hab auch M, und ne Hammerschmidt, bin bis jetzt noch jeden Berg ohne Probleme hoch gekommen, nen vergleich zu demCanyon hab ich nicht, aber das V.FR kann ich nur empfehlen, sehr geiles Teil


Bin 180cm groß und wiege 73Kg


----------



## fly30 (5. November 2010)

hey no fear,
bin 1,90 und fahre M (auch kleinere touren ohne probleme) für grössere
touren hab ich auch ein bergamont enduro!
der grösste unterschied zwischen M und L ist die sattelrohrlänge (ca 5cm)
bei der oberrohrlänge macht es nur einen unterschied von ca 0,8cm! 
wenn also nicht nur touren fahren willst und auch mal in den park gehst
würd ich dir M empfehlen!


----------



## _mike_ (5. November 2010)

Aber nicht vergessen: bei M ist das Tretlager tiefer!

Ich wollte auch erst größe M für Touren (173cm), hab mich aber dann für S entschieden wegen dem Tretlager und Lenkwinkel, und da ich eher selten Park aber sehr oft auf normalen Trails fahre. Und dort bleib ich öfters mal mit den Pedalen hängen, was mir mit meinen anderen Bikes dort nicht so oft passiert. Ein tieferes Tretlager würd ich persönlich also nicht haben wollen, auch wenn S für mich schon sehr gedrungen ist zum hochfahren.
Ich würd dir daher erher zu L raten.......


----------



## laultima83 (5. November 2010)

Mal ne andere frage habe mal gelesen das wenn man das bike auf lenker und sattel stellt irgendwas in der federgabel passiert kann mich nur nicht mehr erinnern ob das jetzt gut für sie oder schlecht war ^^ da ich jetzt im winter nurn och einmal die woche zum fahren komme wollte ich wissen ob ich das so lagern kann. was meint ihr ? ach so gabel ist die boxxer


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. November 2010)

Für die Federgabel ist es gut, da sich das Schmieröl bei den Gleitlagern und Dichtungen sammelt und diese so gut geschmiert werden.

Für die Bremsen ist es schlecht, wenn man den Hebel (Bike auf dem Kopf stehend)zieht, da Luft ins System gezogen werden kann.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## laultima83 (5. November 2010)

Na toll ^^ gibts ne gute lösung ?

Wie reinigt ihr denn eure federgabel also die staubfänger nach nem ausritt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. November 2010)

Mein Satz war nicht ganz vollständig  wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, ziehst du vor dem Umdrehen des Bikes beide Bremshebel und hälst diese Stellung mit Gummibändern erhalten. Dann kann keine Luft ins System kommen.

Die Dichtungen einfach mit einem Lappen abwischen und ein wenig Schmieröl drauf geben.


----------



## laultima83 (5. November 2010)

AHHAAA das hilft mir doch direkt  so wirds gemacht

Frage zum schmieröl.......welches ??? Kann man einfach WD40 nehmen oder sollte es was bestimmtes sein ? Es soll wohl auch silikonfrei sein wenn ich mich nicht vertuhe ?

Noch ne frage wie habt ihr denn euer Cockpit angeordnet ? Schaltund innen oder habt ihr die bremshebel innen ?


----------



## <NoFear> (5. November 2010)

hier ist was... zwar als "notwartung" deklariert aber dennoch hilfreich

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUz8WE_ScS8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Rainers Bike Talk: Notwartung fÃ¼r die Federgabel[/nomedia]


----------



## <NoFear> (5. November 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Aber nicht vergessen: bei M ist das Tretlager tiefer!
> 
> Ich wollte auch erst größe M für Touren (173cm), hab mich aber dann für S entschieden wegen dem Tretlager und Lenkwinkel, und da ich eher selten Park aber sehr oft auf normalen Trails fahre. Und dort bleib ich öfters mal mit den Pedalen hängen, was mir mit meinen anderen Bikes dort nicht so oft passiert. Ein tieferes Tretlager würd ich persönlich also nicht haben wollen, auch wenn S für mich schon sehr gedrungen ist zum hochfahren.
> Ich würd dir daher erher zu L raten.......




Die Meinungen gehen auseinander: die einen raten zu M, die anderen L... nunja mein Bergamont hat auch einen M-Rahmen und ich fühle mich auch bei Touren wohl. 
Nun denn... werde auf jeden Fall mal den üblichen Weg einschlagen und mich am Telefon von VOTEC beraten lassen. Am besten wäre es einen Händler an der Hand zu haben, bei dem ich ein Bike probefahren könnte! Eines in M und eines in L ! 



fly30 schrieb:


> hey no fear,
> bin 1,90 und fahre M (auch kleinere touren ohne probleme) für grössere
> touren hab ich auch ein bergamont enduro!
> der grösste unterschied zwischen M und L ist die sattelrohrlänge (ca 5cm)
> ...



der minimale Unterschied von nur 8 mm ist mir auch schon aufgefallen! Also das Oberrohr des Bergamonts ist kleiner als beim M-Modell des V.FR!




_mike_ schrieb:


> Aber nicht vergessen: bei M ist das Tretlager tiefer!
> 
> Ich wollte auch erst größe M für Touren (173cm), hab mich aber dann für S entschieden wegen dem Tretlager und Lenkwinkel, und da ich eher selten Park aber sehr oft auf normalen Trails fahre. Und dort bleib ich öfters mal mit den Pedalen hängen, was mir mit meinen anderen Bikes dort nicht so oft passiert. Ein tieferes Tretlager würd ich persönlich also nicht haben wollen, auch wenn S für mich schon sehr gedrungen ist zum hochfahren.
> Ich würd dir daher erher zu L raten.......



gut... das um 2 cm tiefere Tretlager ist so'ne Sache... hab ja eine HS drin, die kommt eh höher als normale Einfach-/ oder Zweifach-Kurbeln, bzw. lassen im Vergleich mehr Bodenfreiheit!


----------



## _mike_ (5. November 2010)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> gut... das um 2 cm tiefere Tretlager ist so'ne Sache... hab ja eine HS drin, die kommt eh höher als normale Einfach-/ oder Zweifach-Kurbeln, bzw. lassen im Vergleich mehr Bodenfreiheit!




Nö - die Kurbel ist immer 175mm lang, ganz egal ob zweifach/dreifach oder HS!


----------



## <NoFear> (5. November 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Nö - die Kurbel ist immer 175mm lang, ganz egal ob zweifach/dreifach oder HS!



ja richtig, das mit den kurbelarmen ist klar.
Ich meinte eher, dass die HS aufgrund ihrer kompakten Bauweise beim M-Modell "mehr Bodenfreiheit" hat als ne ein-/zwei-/dreifach Kurbel. Kannst halt nicht so schnell mit der HS-Kurbel bzw. nem Kettenblatt aufsetzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (5. November 2010)

Also ich muss sagen das ich mit der HS sehr zufrieden bin und eigentlich nicht wüsste wo ich da noch ein zahnrad brauche................und die bodenfreuheit ist einfach genieal


----------



## _mike_ (5. November 2010)

Es geht gar nicht um das Aufsetzen mit dem Kettenblatt oder der HS 

Wenn das Tretlager 2cm tiefer ist bleibst du halt schneller irgendwo mit Kurbel/Pedal hängen, grad bei engen, zugewachsenen Pfaden und ausgesetzen Trails möcht ich das nicht. Im Park ist das meist egal, und dort hilft das tiefe Tretlager einen guten Schwerpunkt zu erreichen.

Aber macht ihr mal wie Ihr meint, meinen Senf hab ich abgegeben


----------



## fedri-ho (7. November 2010)

N'abend zusammen,

ich hab grad bei der after-trail saubermach runde folgende Risse im Lack festgestellt:









Die Risse im Lack sind auf der Außenseite des Schmiedeteils, welches die untere Dämpferaufnahme trägt. Und zwar genau unten rings um die Aufnahmebolzen herum. Kennt ihr das??? Hab ihr die auch??? Meines wissens reisst Lack nur, wenn sich das Grundmaterial verformt und der Lack die Verformung nicht mitmacht.

Könnt ihr mal schauen, ob ihr da auch so "Lackschäden" habt????


THX


----------



## <NoFear> (8. November 2010)

hmmm... das würde ich an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten!

Wie weit ist der nächte VOTEC-Shop von dir entfernt? Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst... hinfahren!!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. November 2010)

@ fedri-ho: ich habe mit Entsetzen feststellen müssen, dass bei mir der Lack genau so auschaut 

Schon was von Votec gehört?

Was für ein Scheißtag...


----------



## hamiraschombk (8. November 2010)

@fedri-ho:
Ich fand das V.Fr bis jetzt sehr vertrauenserweckend stabil - jetzt habe  ich Zweifel, ob mein Bike mit meinem derzeitigen Nettogewicht von knapp über 100 kg  auch mit der härteren Gangart fertig wird. Ich halte es für möglich,  dass das Formteil hier gerissen ist. Ein Lackplatzer aufgrund von  Verwindungen lassen aber auch nicht gerade ein langes Leben vom Rahmen  erwarten - ich bin entsetzt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden.

Der Rahmen hat bei jährlicher Wartung in einem Bike-Shop aber 6 Jahre Garantie - wenns Fahrergewicht inkl. Ausrüstung die 110 kg-Marke nicht überschreitet.  

@No-Fear:
Fahre Größe L und bin 1,83, 
Mein Rocky hat beim Aufsitzen in Größe M eine getrecktere Geometrie - liegt wohl am steileren Sitzwinkel beim V.FR.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (8. November 2010)

Mit dem Klarlack hatte Votec schonmal Probleme, sah dann so ähnlich aus. Scheint wohl generell etwas spröder zu sein und zu rissen zu neigen. Vielleicht reicht ja das gewollte? minimale verformen des Alus an dieser Stelle schon. Bin aber auch gespannt auf die Antwort seitens Votec...


----------



## laultima83 (9. November 2010)

Hoffen wir mal das es nur eine nur eine bewegung des materials war und keine direkte verformung auch wenn das eher unwarscheinlich ist aber nicht unmöglich wenn denn du ganz viel glück hast war es nur ein stein/stock der ungünstick auf den lack geschlagen hat und ihn nicht hat abplatzen sondern so aussehen lassen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. November 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal das es nur eine nur eine bewegung des materials war und keine direkte verformung auch wenn das eher unwarscheinlich ist aber nicht unmöglich wenn denn du ganz viel glück hast war es nur ein stein/stock der ungünstick auf den lack geschlagen hat und ihn nicht hat abplatzen sondern so aussehen lassen



Und bei mir hat der selbe stein/stück für das gleiche Erscheinungsbild gesorgt...


----------



## laultima83 (9. November 2010)

Ja sicher ^^ der ist ganz fies und reist von trail zu trail  na ich meinte ja nur bisschen hoffnung muss ja auch mal sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (9. November 2010)

Nö, bei mir sieht es tippitoppi aus an der Stelle.
Ist der Dämpfer bei euch häufig durchgeschlagen?


----------



## BlackDiver (9. November 2010)

Bei mir ist da auch nix zu erkennen.Aber eine Ferndiagnose kann da Votec sicherlich nicht abgeben,das Bike müsste man schon einschicken o. in einen Shop fahren


----------



## Oxytocin (9. November 2010)

Gibts schon was Neues zu den Lackschäden an der Dämpferaufnahme.
Habe nämlich vor kurzem auch ein Votec bestellt und wär da ebenso besorgt.
Und werde bei Abholung auf jeden Fall mal nachschauen/nachfragen...

Übrigens noch mal eine Frage zu den Rahmengrößen. Auf der vorausgegangenen Seite wurde noch mal Größe M und L diskutiert, insbesondere wegen der Tretlagerhöhe. Mehrere hatten dort von 2 'Zentimetern' Unterschied gesprochen.
Bin ich da irgendwie zu doof die Geometriedaten von der Seite zu lesen?
M: 22mm
L: 24mm
...macht doch gerade mal 2 'Millimeter', oder?
Die Angaben beziehen sich doch auf den Höhenunterschied zur Radachse nach der Grafik Legende...???!!


----------



## Unikum777 (10. November 2010)

Oxytocin schrieb:


> Bin ich da irgendwie zu doof die Geometriedaten von der Seite zu lesen?
> M: 22mm
> L: 24mm
> ...macht doch gerade mal 2 'Millimeter', oder?
> Die Angaben beziehen sich doch auf den Höhenunterschied zur Radachse nach der Grafik Legende...???!!



So habe ich es auch immer verstanden und diese "Größe" daher bei meiner Kaufentscheidung vernachlässigt. Der Hauptunterschied zwischen M und L liegt bei der Länge des Sattelrohres von immerhin über 4 cm, was mehr Tourentauglichkeit suggerieren soll. Allerdings liegen die Schweißpunkte von Ober- und Sattelrohr bei M und L auf gleicher Höhe, nur der Sitz-Dom darüber ist bei L höher. Aber gerade beim Touren achte ich persönlich darauf, dass die Sattelstütze zumindest bis zur Schweißnaht Ober-/Sattelrohr eingesteckt ist, um die Lasten besser in den Rahmen einzuleiten (also etwa dort, wo auf den Fotos unten der hintere Schaltzug das Sattelrohr kreuzt...). 
Mit dem L-Rahmen hätte ich persönlich somit, abgesehen vom 0,8 cm längerem Oberrohr, nichts gewonnen. Im Gegenteil, meine gekürzte Park-Stütze könnte ich bei L um eben diese 4,5 cm des längeren Sattelrohres weniger versenken.

Hier mal L und M im direkten Vergleich, da sieht man die unterschiedlichen "Sitzdome":









Fazit: Ich fahre bei 1,90 M, auch auf Touren. Passt...

Zum Lackriss am Schmiedeteil:
Bei mir ist da trotz 100 Kg Brutto-Fahrergewicht bisher nix zu sehen, trotzdem interessiert mich natürlich der Fortgang dieser Sache. Ich tippe/hoffe mal auf zu spröden (Klar-)Lack, der Lack ist ohnehin nicht sonderlich widerstandsfähig beim V.FR. Sollte ich falsch liegen, müsste leider sehr zeitnah bei den problembehaftetet Bikes ein deutlich größeres Schadensbild auftreten...


----------



## laultima83 (10. November 2010)

Also zum Thema Lack kann ich auch nur sagen das der nicht das gelbe vom ei ist......wiederstandsfähig sieht anders aus aber ansonsten gehts schon


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. November 2010)

Servus,

ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, sobald es etwas Neues zu berichten gibt.
Entweder es ist wirklich nur der Lack oder aber das Schmiedeteil ist falsch dimensioniert worden. Dieser Halbkreis ums Schmiedeteil deutet schon auf eine plastische Verfomung hin. 

@ Oxytocin: das mit den 2mm Tretlagerhöhenunterschied habe ich auch so verstanden. Da ich wie gesagt die Stütze auch möglichst immer bis Knotenpunkt Sitzrohr-Oberrohr ausziehe, habe ich für mich keinen Vorteil im L Rahmen gesehen.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## flow1000 (10. November 2010)

hallo, ich wollte mal fagen ob eig. die Gabel Probleme macht den ich hab mal gemacht die soll rumzicken
http://www.votec.com/assets/images/testberichte/test_vfr_freeride_04_10.pdf

Danke


----------



## Unikum777 (10. November 2010)

flow1000 schrieb:


> ...den ich hab mal gemacht die soll rumzicken



Ich weiß natürlich nicht, was Du gemacht hast, dass die Gabel so gezickt hat...

Das mal vereinzelt eine Gabel defekt ist, kommt halt vor. Meine Boxxer funktioniert bisher tadellos. Nur die auf der Gabel aufgebrachte Luftdruckempfehlung passt bei mir nicht, ich fahre gerade mal die Hälfte des vorgeschlagenen Drucks. Ansonsten alles bestens.


----------



## laultima83 (10. November 2010)

flow1000 schrieb:


> hallo, ich wollte mal fagen ob eig. die Gabel Probleme macht den ich hab mal gemacht die soll rumzicken
> http://www.votec.com/assets/images/testberichte/test_vfr_freeride_04_10.pdf
> 
> Danke




Na da kann auch Votec nix dafür das die gabel in A**** geht.....kannste dich an RS wenden und fragen was die dazu sagen  ist ja nur ein anbauteil und wird nicht von Heydenbike hergestellt

aber meine Boxxer 2011 ist einfach ein Traum Geiler gehts kaum....ui das reimt sich und alles was sich reimt ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow1000 (10. November 2010)

Sorry ich meinte gelesen  ich bin am überlegen ob ichs mir hol


----------



## laultima83 (10. November 2010)

Also ich kannst nur empfehln


----------



## Newmi (13. November 2010)

Also meine Dämperaufnahme sieht noch wunderbar aus!! ( Puh )
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder der Teile, die ich vor einem Monat bestellt habe und erst jetzt gekommen sind!!  
Morgen wird ausprobiert!!


----------



## BlackDiver (13. November 2010)

Viel Spaß damit,kurzer Vorbau u. breiter Lenker sind Garant für gutes Handling u. viel Kontrolle 
Habe meinen FR bis auf 750mm gekürzt u. bin jetzt auch auf den engen FR-Trails super zufrieden


----------



## laultima83 (14. November 2010)

Sieht dazu auch noch Top aus


----------



## Kuato (14. November 2010)

Moin. Hab vor  zwei tagen ein schönes schwarzes V.FR bekommen und festgestellt das der Ausgleichbehälter vom dämpfer gegen den rahmen kommt, hat jemand das selbe problem??? Kann ja nicht normal sein?? Hab einen Fox DHX RC4!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamiraschombk (14. November 2010)

@newmi: sieht toll aus - schöne farbkombi 

@kuato: da die Dämpferaufnahme ein Formteil ist gehe ich davon aus, dass das auch bei handwerklichen Toleranzen bei allen V.FRs weitgehend identisch ist. Bei mir (hab den ROCO) gibts da aber keine Probleme. Vielleicht braucht der FOX-Dämpfer mehr Platz und funktioniert daher nicht. Reklamiers bei Votec!


----------



## laultima83 (15. November 2010)

Kennt sich jemand mit den Mavic Deemax Ultimate Laufrädern aus ? Habe da spiel im und die kann man ja angeblich mit einem mitgelieferten plastikschlüssel einstellen aber ihrgendwie nicht wirklich .


----------



## BlackDiver (15. November 2010)

Du musst einfach die Scheibe auf die der Schlüssel passen leicht anziehen,bei eingebautem Rad.Nur so daß das ganze spielfrei ist,ähnlich wie beim Steuersatz.
Ich habe die Scheibe vorher runtergeschraubt,entfettet u. etwas Loctite drauf weil sich die Scheibe sonst in regelmäßigen Abständen von alleine wieder lockert,muß aber nicht sein


----------



## laultima83 (15. November 2010)

Locktite ist ne gute idee  vorne ist auch nicht das problem mit dem anziehen sondern hinten wenn ich das da mache dreht sich alles mit und so kann ich es nicht festziehen


----------



## Kuato (16. November 2010)

@hamiraschombk: ja dachte ich mir schon...so lange drauf gewartet und dann muss es schon wieder weg!!! hab vorhin mit votec telefoniert und die haben gesagt das sie einen arbeitsgang vergessen haben, da wird wenn man den Fox DHX RC4 einbaut, vorher etwas von der schweißnaht abgetragen(oberflächig)  damit der dämpfer mehr platz hat, und das haben die vergessen!! sehr ärgerlich!! mal sehen wie sie das wieder gut machen wollen.?


----------



## laultima83 (16. November 2010)

Sag dennen du bist mit ner neuen Gabel oder Laufradsatz als entschädigung zufrieden


----------



## Kuato (16. November 2010)

@laultima83: ja genau, gute idee! aber ich da etwas bescheidener, hab ja schon über ein paar Pedalen verhandelt.....mal sehen ob sich was rührt! Wenn man überlegt was für ein Aufwand das macht (auch für mich), währe das nur recht!


----------



## <NoFear> (16. November 2010)

Servus!

Du fährst eine Kind-Shock? ... welches modell ist das (Sitzhöhenverstellung, Durchmesser, Länge) ?




Unikum777 schrieb:


> So habe ich es auch immer verstanden und diese "Größe" daher bei meiner Kaufentscheidung vernachlässigt. Der Hauptunterschied zwischen M und L liegt bei der Länge des Sattelrohres von immerhin über 4 cm, was mehr Tourentauglichkeit suggerieren soll. Allerdings liegen die Schweißpunkte von Ober- und Sattelrohr bei M und L auf gleicher Höhe, nur der Sitz-Dom darüber ist bei L höher. Aber gerade beim Touren achte ich persönlich darauf, dass die Sattelstütze zumindest bis zur Schweißnaht Ober-/Sattelrohr eingesteckt ist, um die Lasten besser in den Rahmen einzuleiten (also etwa dort, wo auf den Fotos unten der hintere Schaltzug das Sattelrohr kreuzt...).
> Mit dem L-Rahmen hätte ich persönlich somit, abgesehen vom 0,8 cm längerem Oberrohr, nichts gewonnen. Im Gegenteil, meine gekürzte Park-Stütze könnte ich bei L um eben diese 4,5 cm des längeren Sattelrohres weniger versenken.
> 
> Hier mal L und M im direkten Vergleich, da sieht man die unterschiedlichen "Sitzdome":
> ...


----------



## Kuato (16. November 2010)

@<NoFear>: Keine Kind-Shock wieso?? oda hä


----------



## Unikum777 (16. November 2010)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Du fährst eine Kind-Shock? ... welches modell ist das (Sitzhöhenverstellung, Durchmesser, Länge) ?



KS i950, 125 mm Verstellbereich, 31.6 mm, 385 mm lang
Nie mehr ohne... na ja, außer im Bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (16. November 2010)

DANKE Unikum777  ...Genau das meinte ich!

Mit der 385er Länge auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Keine Probleme?


----------



## Unikum777 (16. November 2010)

Keinerlei Problem, fahre auch noch die KS i900 in nem anderen Rad, die hält seit über 2 Jahren schon ohne Probleme. Allerdings schiebe ich die "Fott" beim Versenken der Stütze auch leicht nach vorne, um die Kräfte etwa axialer einzuleiten... schwer zu erklären 
Fazit: kein Spiel auch nach mehr als 2 Jahren und nur minimale Riefen.

Aber es ist wie es ist: Eine Versenkstütze ist auch nur ein Verschleißteil. Dafür gebe ich aber keine 300,- und mehr aus wie bei der Konkurrenz.


----------



## <NoFear> (16. November 2010)

Ja, da stimme ich dir zu!!
Fahre an meinem Enduro ne Gravity Dropper - wollte hier zuerst ne Kind-Shock einbauen aber leider passt der Sitzrohrdurchmesser von 30,4 nicht!   Deshalb die Dropper! 
Hatte hier ein Problem, was für diese Modelle sehr ungewöhnlich ist, denn diese Stützen verfügen über eine "idiotensichere" Mechanik!
Und zwar rastete die Multiposition-Stütze nicht vollkommen ein, d.h. sie konnte die gewählte Sattelposition nicht halten und ist während der Fahrt des öfteren weggesackt! Das ganze ist dann sehr blöd gelaufen. Habs reklamiert und die Stütze wurde eingeschickt... oder besser gesagt in die USA _ausgeflogen_ und das dauerte von Mitte August bis vor 4 Tagen!!! Nunja wollen wir mal hoffen, dass die Stütze nun tadellos funktioniert.

Weiß jemand, ob man bei VOTEC im nächsten Jahr (2011) mit neuen Rahmen rechnen kann oder werden die Rahmen nur mit neuen 2011er Parts "aufgefrischt"? Wenn ja, müsste die neue 2011er Rahmenpräsentation doch schon längst über die Bühne gegangen sein?!?


----------



## Bloodhound5 (17. November 2010)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob man bei VOTEC im nächsten Jahr (2011) mit neuen Rahmen rechnen kann oder werden die Rahmen nur mit neuen 2011er Parts "aufgefrischt"? Wenn ja, müsste die neue 2011er Rahmenpräsentation doch schon längst über die Bühne gegangen sein?!?



Bis jetzt gibts da nicht viele Infos, auf der Eurobike haben sie ein V.SR Race Enduro angekündigt, mal gucken was das wird. Siehe auch hier
Das noch keine weiteren neuen Modelle vorgestellt wurden muss aber nix heißen, die Jungs waren die letzten Jahre auch immer sehr spät dran. Mal gucken.


----------



## <NoFear> (17. November 2010)

THX für die Info!

Nun ja... am Telefon klang es so, als ob die 2010er Modelle "nur" mit neuen 2011er Parts aufgepeppt werden. Nun gut mit der Entwicklung eines V.SR Race Enduro geht die Entwicklungsabteilung von VOTEC mit der Zeit. Auch andere Hersteller haben so einen Biketyp seit kurzem oder längerem im Programm. Aktuelle Beispiele:
CANYON --> STRIVE
MONDRAKER --> ZENITH

Habe mich aber seit einiger Zeit in das V.FR "verguckt"  Deshalb ist ein zweites Enduro uninteressant für mich.


----------



## BlackDiver (17. November 2010)

Ich würd das VFR aber nicht als Enduro bezeichnen.Selbst mit möglichst leichten Parts aufgebaut bleibt es ein BigBike mit massivem Rahmen u. entsprechendem Federweg.Enduro wäre das VSX,momentan relativ günstig im Outlet


----------



## <NoFear> (17. November 2010)

Hab ich auch nicht behauptet... 

Aber danke für den Hinweis bzgl. Bikeoutlet


----------



## laultima83 (17. November 2010)

Also zu dem neuen rahmen kann ich vielleicht was sagen. als ich da war und mein bike abgeholt habe was nicht so lange her ist war draussen auf dem plakat meinermeinung nach das neue v.fr zusehen und war der rahmen gleich nur das piggi war jetzt bisschen versetzt angebracht.


----------



## <NoFear> (17. November 2010)

du meinst das VOTEC Firmenlogo/emblem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (17. November 2010)

Ne daneben hänge ne riesen Fahne/plakat an der hauswand da ist das bild des neuen v.fr drauf meiner meinung da ist der piggy auf dem unteren rohr und nicht mehr wie jetzt in der aussparung


----------



## Unikum777 (17. November 2010)

...klingt eigentlich eher nach dem alten V.FR, wo der Piggy am Rahmen montiert war.


----------



## laultima83 (17. November 2010)

HAHA na toll jetzt bin ich noch verwirrter ^^ ich meine mich aber zu erinnern das es nen andern hinterbau hatte aber sicher ist das nicht und der dämpfer so tief lag wie jetzt beim 2010 nur halt der piggy war am rahmen aber da bin ich mir nun garnicht mehr sicher


----------



## Unikum777 (17. November 2010)

...verwirren kann ich gut 
Ich gehe davon aus, Du hast dieses Bild gemeint, darauf sieht man oben das alte V.FR, nur halt als Ausschnitt aus ner anderen Perspektive. Ähnlich sieht nämlich auch die Fahne von Votec aus:


----------



## laultima83 (17. November 2010)

Ne das meine ich nicht  es war ein großes bild  über die ganze wand hinweg


----------



## Unikum777 (17. November 2010)

Das ist mir wohl bewusst, aber dieses "große Bild" zeigt das "kleine Bild" oben... Ich poste hier kein Bildmaterial von fremden Seiten, aber wenn Du dem Link hier folgst und runter zum Shop in Wenden scrollst, findest Du "Dein Bild auf der ganzen Wand" 
http://www.votec.com/votec/shops.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (17. November 2010)

JA das wird es wohl gewesen sein  hmm schlimm diese erinnerungs lücken


----------



## <NoFear> (17. November 2010)

Hab heute Mittag bei VOTEC wegen einer evtl. Neuauflage des V.FR-Rahmens telefonisch nachgefragt. Laut Auskunft der Service-Hotline bzw. des Mitarbeiters wird 2011 kein neuer V.FR-Rahmen auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## laultima83 (18. November 2010)

joa das habe ich auch so erwartet......da er ja noch recht neu ist und wirklich gut


----------



## Teguerite (18. November 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> joa das habe ich auch so erwartet......da er ja noch recht neu ist und wirklich gut




Sind die neuen Modell schon bekannt?
Ich habe bisher immer diese "neutrale" Werbung neuer Modell in den Bike Bravos gesehen. Wenn die neuen Modell dann noch nicht bekannt sind, bekommt man die einfach raus indem 8 Personen anrufen und beim jeweiligen Modell ein Update für 2011 anfragen?

Hier gibt es übrigens ein paar "Sonderangebote":
http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/bikeoutlet.html


----------



## <NoFear> (18. November 2010)

?


----------



## laultima83 (18. November 2010)

?


----------



## Teguerite (18. November 2010)

Was ist daran so schwer verständlich?
Liegt es vielleicht daran dass für manche V.FRler Votec = VFR und nichts weiter ist?


----------



## <NoFear> (18. November 2010)

Was du willst ist klar. Es ist nur die falsche Stelle: Threadtitel lesen... nachdenken... und als Tipp das nächste Mal vielleicht besser hier posten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7758473&highlight=votec#post7758473

FG NoFear


----------



## Teguerite (18. November 2010)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Was du willst ist klar. Es ist nur die falsche Stelle: Threadtitel lesen... nachdenken... und als Tipp das nächste Mal vielleicht besser hier posten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7758473&highlight=votec#post7758473
> 
> FG NoFear




Wieso falsche Stelle? Ich finde Votecs Informationspolitik seltsam.
Meine Frage ist warum man Dir mitteilt was es nächstes Jahr neues gibt oder auch nicht, obwohl es dazu ja bisher nichts offizielles zu lesen gab. Zumindest hab ich nichts davon mitbekommen.


----------



## <NoFear> (18. November 2010)

Naja, dann verrate mir einen Grund warum man mir am Telefon gesagt hat, dass im V.FR-Bereich es nichts neues geben wird? Also wenn da was "im Busch" wäre, hätte man die Neu-Entwicklung bei der Euro-Bike ausgestellt (aber dort war ja VOTEC nicht vertreten).
Als Versender sollte man zudem (meine Meinung) früh genug auf seine neuen Produkte aufmerksam machen (siehe beispielsweise CANYON oder auch ROSE).

Oben wurde bereits geschrieben, dass evtl. ein neues V.SR Race Enduro rauskommen soll. Vielleicht ist auch deshalb zu erklären, wieso im Bikeoutlet relativ viele Modelle des "alten" Typs angeboten werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teguerite (18. November 2010)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Naja, dann verrate mir einen Grund warum man mir am Telefon gesagt hat, dass im V.FR-Bereich es nichts neues geben wird? Also wenn da was "im Busch" wäre, hätte man die Neu-Entwicklung bei der Euro-Bike ausgestellt (aber dort war ja VOTEC nicht vertreten).
> Als Versender sollte man zudem (meine Meinung) früh genug auf seine neuen Produkte aufmerksam machen (siehe beispielsweise CANYON oder auch ROSE).
> 
> Oben wurde bereits geschrieben, dass evtl. ein neues V.SR Race Enduro rauskommen soll. Vielleicht ist auch deshalb zu erklären, wieso im Bikeoutlet relativ viele Modelle des "alten" Typs angeboten werden...




Keine Ahnung, vielleicht damit die alten Modelle noch verkauft werden?

Werbung dass es Neues geben soll gibt es ja, da wird von "ModelleN" gesprochen, mal schauen was kommt. 

Die Euro Bike zu meiden finde ich auch etwas seltsam.


----------



## pixelquantec (18. November 2010)

Schon mal überlegt was so ein vernünftiger Auftritt bei einer Messe kostet? Für das Geld man sicher locker ein oder zwei komplett neue Modelle entwickeln. Und da sind mir weiterentwickelte Modelle lieber, als ein sauteurer Auftritt auf einer Messe. Von dem Auftritt hat der Kunde effektiv nämlich nix. Von einem neuen Modell schon deutlich mehr.


----------



## laultima83 (18. November 2010)

Aber wenn die modelle nicht anständig beworben werden gerade bei versändern wird das nix mit dem verkaufen vondaher werden sie schon werbung machen wenn sich da was komplett neues anbahnt


----------



## Bloodhound5 (18. November 2010)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Die Euro Bike zu meiden finde ich auch etwas seltsam.



Du vergisst,  dass die Eurobike in erster Linie eine Fachhandels Messe ist. Bikehersteller treffen sich mit Ausrüstern, Händler mit Bikeherstellern. Darin liegt der Hauptsinn für die meisten Firmen. Deswegen fangen am Besuchertag ja viele auch schon mittags an abzubauen. 

Natürlich waren die Votec-Jungs vor Ort und haben sicherlich fleißig kontaktet, halt ohne Stand. Wozu auch?


----------



## <NoFear> (19. November 2010)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Natürlich waren die Votec-Jungs vor Ort und haben sicherlich fleißig kontaktet, halt ohne Stand. *Wozu auch?*


Darüber lässt sich jetzt streiten...


----------



## BlackDiver (19. November 2010)

Letztes Jahr war Votec auf der Eurobike,hat das neue VFR präsentiert u. natürlich die anderen Modelle genauso.
Heuer waren sie scheinbar nicht mit einem Stand vertreten,da ja die Rahmen nicht verändert wurden u. sich nur die Ausstattung ändert.Somit haben sie auf jeden Fall einen riesigen Batzen Geld gespart.Wenn wieder neue Modelle entwickelt werden dann sind sie sicher auch wieder vertreten.
Werbung wird auch ohne Eurobike betrieben und die beste Werbung ist sowieso die Mundwerbung,wenn die Bikes weiterempfohlen werden weil man damit zufrieden ist,bzw. wenn sie Bestnoten in Tests absahnen.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen das die Firma Votec relativ klein ist und somit mit einem typischen "Versender" wie Canyon relativ wenig gemeinsam hat.Dafür sind eben Sonderwünsche wie spezielle Lackierungen (nicht nur die angebotenen,einfach mal nachfragen...) oder Ausstattungswünsche möglich.Ob Votec soviel mehr Bikes pro Jahr fertigen könnte (mit der bisherigen Mitarbeiterzahl) wag ich zu bezweifeln,deswegen brauchen sie möglicherweise überhaupt nicht mehr Werbung.
Einen schönen Einblick in die Firma bekommt man hier,als das IBC-Team vor 2 Jahren zu Besuch war


----------



## <NoFear> (19. November 2010)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> ... Sonderwünsche wie spezielle Lackierungen (nicht nur die angebotenen,einfach mal nachfragen...) oder Ausstattungswünsche möglich.



Hierzu hätte ich einmal eine Frage an die V.FR-Gemeinde: Am VOTEC Servicetelefon wurde mir gesagt, nachdem ich den Rahmen pulverbeschichtet haben wollte, dass ich mir diesen "Sonderwunsch" sparen kann, da die Rahmen eh pulverbeschichtet sind.

Jetzt habe ich oben gelesen, dass der Lack nicht das "Gelbe vom Ei" sein soll...
Ist es nun ein "Nasslack" mit dem der Rahmen gespritzt wird oder wird er tatsächlich pulverbeschichtet???


----------



## BlackDiver (19. November 2010)

Der Rahmen wird gepulvert.Ich persönlich finde die Qualität auch völlig OK,bisher keine größeren oder tieferen Kratzer etc.


----------



## laultima83 (19. November 2010)

Also ich habe schon nach 2 Wochen Kratzer im lack gehabt ich habe das gefühl der lack ist sehr weich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (19. November 2010)

Kann ich bishre nicht bestätigen. 
Nach >60000 Tiefenmetern sieht mein Lack bis auf ein paar kleinere Macken noch gut aus. Aber beim weißen Rahmen sieht man die kleinen Reifen eh net so wie bei ner dunklen Farbe....


----------



## <NoFear> (22. November 2010)

Thx für die Antworten bezüglich des Rahmenlacks.


----------



## rforce87 (22. November 2010)

hat jemand von euch schon erfahrungen mit einer titanfeder beim v.fr gemacht? wenn ja welche würdet ihr empfehlen, bzw. welche einbaulänge braucht man.


----------



## laultima83 (23. November 2010)

Welchen Dämpfer hast du denn ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. November 2010)

rforce87 schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch schon erfahrungen mit einer titanfeder beim v.fr gemacht? wenn ja welche würdet ihr empfehlen, bzw. welche einbaulänge braucht man.



Ich habe bisher noch keine Titanfeder bei meinem Bike verbaut.

Ein Bikespezi hat aber bisher gute Erfahrungen mit den Diverse Federn gemacht:
http://www.diverse-mfg.com/mtb/titaniummtbshockspring.html

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## BlackDiver (23. November 2010)

Das Problem bei Titanfedern ist das die Härten sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen können,wahrscheinlich aufgrund der geringen Wicklung.Wenn also die Härte nicht passt dann hast du die Feder da... hab das schon desöfteren gehört und hat mich bisher immer davon abgehalten eine zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rforce87 (23. November 2010)

ich habe den vivid dämpfer von 2010


----------



## Newmi (26. November 2010)

Mal kurz zwischendurch!
Ich hab noch eine Muddy Mary 2,35 DH Ã¼brig, neu und ungefahren, Drahtversion, Snake-Skin, Double Carcass und Triple-Nano-Compound!
Hab den vorm Bike-Urlaub leider zu Teuer (45â¬) gekauft, und nicht gebraucht!
FÃ¼r 30â¬ mit Versand wÃ¤re sie zu haben!!


----------



## laultima83 (27. November 2010)

1 reifen oder 2


----------



## steps78 (27. November 2010)

Hallo,

hat sich bei der Sache mit dem 'Riss im Lack am Schmiedeteil (untere Dämpferaufnahme)' schon was getan (...Infos von Votec?...ggf. Ersatz?)?

Grüße.


----------



## rforce87 (28. November 2010)

ne andere möglichkeit das rad leichter aufzubauen wäre ja evtl der vivid air anstelle des normalen vivid mit ti feder. hat jemand schon den vivid air probiert?
oder evtl ne leichtere kurbel, kann jemand mir eine empfehlen? zur zeit ist die holzfella drinn


----------



## wildchild (28. November 2010)

race face atlas fr ist top 
Preis jedoch weniger


----------



## da_5oul (30. November 2010)

Hallo Liebe V.FRler,

ich hab mal ne blöde frage, welche Federlänge brauche ich für den Vivid R2C im V.FR?

Mein Bike ist bestellt und kanns kaum noch erwarten 

PS: Genialer Thread


----------



## Unikum777 (30. November 2010)

da_5oul schrieb:


> ...welche Federlänge brauche ich für den Vivid R2C im V.FR?



Du benötigst eine 2.75er Feder.
Viel (Vor-)Freude mit dem neuen Bike, gute Wahl!

Gruß


----------



## da_5oul (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle antwort.

D.h. ich brauche eine 550x216/222 (63/70mm) Feder?
Das ist nämlich die bezeichnung beim Händler.

lg


----------



## Unikum777 (1. Dezember 2010)

da_5oul schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. ich brauche eine 550x216/222 (63/70mm) Feder?



Ja, die habe ich fette Sau auch verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_5oul (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo und danke, werds mir gleich bestellen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja ne 550er und eine 600er kaufen zum probieren. Hab mit Montur so um die 90kg aber verteilt auf 1,93m 

Obwohl die Votec leutz sagten die standardfeder die eingebaut ist schafft auch noch 85-90kg und die nächst härtere Feder zu hart wird.

lg


----------



## Grinsekatz (1. Dezember 2010)

rforce87 schrieb:


> ne andere möglichkeit das rad leichter aufzubauen wäre ja evtl der vivid air anstelle des normalen vivid mit ti feder. hat jemand schon den vivid air probiert?
> oder evtl ne leichtere kurbel, kann jemand mir eine empfehlen? zur zeit ist die holzfella drinn



Also vom Vivid-Air hab ich nur positives gelesen,doch Langzeiterfahrungen fehlen leider.

Zur Kurbel: Descendant von Truvativ.Soll 400g leichter sein als die verbaute Holzfeller.So ne Art Hollowtech-Kurbel.Wird derzeit bei den Pros eingesetzt.

Also wenn leichter,dann in dieser Kombination.
Kostet leider n Haufen Geld.500 der Vivid und glaub 400 die Kurbel.


----------



## Grinsekatz (1. Dezember 2010)

da_5oul schrieb:


> Hallo und danke, werds mir gleich bestellen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja ne 550er und eine 600er kaufen zum probieren. Hab mit Montur so um die 90kg aber verteilt auf 1,93m
> 
> Obwohl die Votec leutz sagten die standardfeder die eingebaut ist schafft auch noch 85-90kg und die nächst grössere Feder zu hart wird.
> 
> lg



Hmm,Bei meinen netto 72kg und C-Tune(also höchste Dämpfung) hab ich bei vollenspannter Feder(450) ca.30% Sag und gute Reserven bei Drops(1,5Meter Treppen ins Flat/kein Durchschlag) .

Hoffe dies kann dir als Referenz dienen.
Tja,entweder ne entspannte 500er oder ne gut vorgespannte 450er.
Sicher ist das mein Setting für dich zu weich wäre.


----------



## da_5oul (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub auch das dein Setting bei meinen 20kg mehr gnadenlos überfordert wäre 
Kann mich erinnern das hier in diesem Fred jemand inetwa mein gewicht hatte und mit ner 600er Feder zufrieden war, deswegen wollt ich mir ne 550er und ne 600er bestellen. 

Vielleicht doch eine 500er und ne 550er. Hmmmm

Ist Standardmäßig ne 450er verbaut?

lg


----------



## Grinsekatz (1. Dezember 2010)

da_5oul schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch das dein Setting bei meinen 20kg mehr gnadenlos überfordert wäre
> Kann mich erinnern das hier in diesem Fred jemand inetwa mein gewicht hatte und mit ner 600er Feder zufrieden war, deswegen wollt ich mir ne 550er und ne 600er bestellen.
> 
> Vielleicht doch eine 500er und ne 550er. Hmmmm
> ...



*nachschau* ...
 Jupp,450x2.75

Naja.20Kilo sinds ned ganz mit voller Montur dürften es knapp 80 sein bei mir

500 und 550 hört sich gut an.
Du musst bedenken das der Hinterbau progressiv arbeitet das gekoppelt mit dem C-Tune,welcher mittlerweile wohl nur noch verbaut wird im V.FR,ergibt ein relativ straffes Verhalten welches anfangs doch fluffig ist aber gegen Ende dann steil dicht macht.

Hmm,also mein Gefühl sagt ne 550er entspannt mit "Luft nach oben"


----------



## Unikum777 (1. Dezember 2010)

da_5oul schrieb:


> Kann mich erinnern das hier in diesem Fred jemand inetwa mein gewicht hatte und mit ner 600er Feder zufrieden war, deswegen wollt ich mir ne 550er und ne 600er bestellen.
> 
> Vielleicht doch eine 500er und ne 550er.



Ich habe bei fahrfertigen 95 Kilo die 550er verbaut, komme bestens damit klar


----------



## da_5oul (1. Dezember 2010)

Ok 500er und 550er sind bestellt.
Danke für eure hilfe 

Hoffentlich muss ich nimmer allzulange warten auf den Bock 

lg


----------



## 13bb (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Ich komme fahrfertig auf ca. 84 kg und mir wurde von Votec eine 550er Feder empfohlen.

Ist die aus eurer Sicht zu hart?

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Newmi (1. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab auch so zwischen 83 und 85 Kg (kommt auf's Frühstück an  ) mit Montur, und fahre die 550er, und die hat noch nie Schlapp gemacht, auch nicht in Livigno im Park!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (1. Dezember 2010)

Brutto hab ich so 80-82kg und fahr auch ne 550er mit nem B-Tune Vivid.
Die 450er war viel zu weich, und auch so nutz ich den Federweg schön aus


----------



## 13bb (6. Dezember 2010)

Ok danke für die Rückmeldung.

Dann werde ich es wohl auch mal mit der 550er probieren.


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Dezember 2010)

Homepage (Bikeshop) wird bis Mitte Dezember erneuert:


----------



## iomaju (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 
ich hätte mal zwei Fragen zum V.FR von 2009.
Kann man da einen Umwerfer montieren? Sieht so aus als ob ein konventioneller an der Sattelstütze nicht passt oder?
Braucht man zwingend einen Dämpfer mit ext. Piggyback? Wo bekommt man diese? Hab google bemüht aber nix gefunden.
Danke!

Grüße,
IoMaju


----------



## wildchild (13. Dezember 2010)

Schau dich hier mal um: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/19


----------



## iomaju (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
danke, aber da ist nix dabei. Kann mir jemand was zur Umwerfermontage sagen? 
Danke!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (14. Dezember 2010)

HEYDENBIKE GmbH & Co. KG
Siegener Strasse 6
57482 Wenden-Hünsborn

Telefon: +49 (0)2762 40051-0
E-Mail: [email protected]

HEYDENBIKE GmbH & Co. KG
Sitz: 57482 Wenden-Hünsborn








iomaju schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke, aber da ist nix dabei. Kann mir jemand was zur Umwerfermontage sagen?
> Danke!
> 
> Grüße


----------



## Bloodhound5 (14. Dezember 2010)

Umwerfer wir mit e-Type aufnahme montiert, Dämpfer muss einen externen Ausgleichsbehälter haben da dieser sonst bei voll genutztem Federweg gegens unterrohr schlägt.

Gruß

Aaron


----------



## iomaju (14. Dezember 2010)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Umwerfer wir mit e-Type aufnahme montiert, Dämpfer muss einen externen Ausgleichsbehälter haben da dieser sonst bei voll genutztem Federweg gegens unterrohr schlägt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Aaron



Hi,
ich hab da ein Gewinde ca. 3cm von der Tretlagerachse (links). Denke das müsst M10 sein. Kann man da ein Direct Mount Umwerfer montieren?
Gruß


----------



## Newmi (14. Dezember 2010)

Also ich glaube kaum, das ein Umwerfer mit ner M10 befestigt wird!!


----------



## iomaju (15. Dezember 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> Also ich glaube kaum, das ein Umwerfer mit ner M10 befestigt wird!!



Doch! Meiner schon!
E-Type wollte ich keinen, also hab ich mir selbst was gebaut...

btw. hat jemand nen Stahlfederdämpfer mit ext. Ausgleichsbehälter an Stahlflex zu verkaufen?


----------



## da_5oul (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Gestern is endlich mein V.FR gekommen *freu*

Hoffentlich kann ichs bald testen 

lg


----------



## Femur (21. Dezember 2010)

Cool!!! Viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Dezember 2010)

da_5oul schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Gestern is endlich mein V.FR gekommen *freu*
> 
> ...



zunächst mal VIEL Spaß damit!   

auch hier meine Frage: wie groß bist du und welche Rahmengröße hast du geordert?


----------



## da_5oul (21. Dezember 2010)

> zunächst mal VIEL Spaß damit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

 Ich bin 1,93m groß und habe ein M bestellt. 
Ich habe wirklich lange hin und her überlegt und verglichen und mich für Medium entschieden weil die 8mm die das Oberrohr kürzer ist net wirklich ins gewicht fallen aber ich ziemliche bedenken hatte wegen den 4,5cm längeren sitzrohr.
Da ich eher abwärts orientiert bin dachte ich das mich das sicher stören würde.

lg


----------



## Iron-Man (22. Dezember 2010)

Sauber! Votec macht seinem Namen wieder alle Ehre. Was für geile Bikes. 
Und wie ich sehe auch ein neues Modell. Ein Votec V.SR, ist wohl ein perfektes 
Downhill Bike oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teguerite (22. Dezember 2010)

Muss man sich vermutlich erst mal drauf setzen um das zu beantworten?


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Dezember 2010)

Ach du Schei...e, was sehen meine erstaunten Augen!!! 

GLANZVOLL!!!


----------



## Newmi (22. Dezember 2010)

Also ich muß echt sagen, das die neuen Designs echt Klasse sind!!
Vor allem das V.FR 1.2 sieht sieht echt genial aus!!
Auch das V.SR macht nen guten Eindruck!!


----------



## da_5oul (22. Dezember 2010)

Schauen gut aus die neuen Bikes 

Sind aber auch ein eck teurer geworden...

lg


----------



## Newmi (22. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn ich jetzt eins konfiguriere, dann sind es so 250 mehr als das 2010 Modell, was wahrscheinlich daher kommt, das die EX1750 nicht mehr Standart sind, sondern die E2000! Aber dafür ist bei der Hammerschmidt nur noch die X.9-Ausstattung dabei, anstatt der X.0!


----------



## _mike_ (22. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir wirft der Konfigurator 400,- Euronen mehr raus als noch letztes Jahr. 
Aber das die 1750er letztes Jahr extrem günstig gepriced waren wussten wir ja, von da her machts bestimmt da schon nen Unterschied.

Bin ich froh schon eines zu haben  denn die Farbkombis gefallen mir bis auf das 1.2 net mehr wirklich. 

Bei anderen Bikes sind aber auch sehr schöne Details dazugekommen.
@ Votec: tolle Arbeit, weiter so


----------



## da_5oul (22. Dezember 2010)

Bin auch froh noch eins bekommen zu haben, vor allem mit der Herbst aktion


----------



## BlackDiver (22. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schöne Modelle! Vor allem das VSR 1.2 gefällt mir,speziell die Lackierung.Würd ich nehmen wies da steht  
Weniger schöne find ich den Mudflap-Spritzschutz am VSX.Zwar sicher sehr sinnvoll aber etwas groß ausgefallen
Gibts die Rahmen nicht mehr einzeln oder find ich sie bloß nicht? Mich hätt der Unterschied am Rahmen vom VFR und VSR interessiert...


----------



## Newmi (22. Dezember 2010)

Hab mich auch schon gewundert, da ich die Rahmengewichte mal vergleichen wollte zwischen V.SR und V.FR!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.saint (22. Dezember 2010)

Also so arg viel leichter kann der Rahmen jetzt auch nicht sein.
Sieht eher danach aus, als wärs der gleiche.

Wenn man mal v.fr gegen v.sr vergleicht, scheint der Hauptgewichtsunterschied hauptsächlich durch luft vs stahl zu kommen


----------



## Newmi (22. Dezember 2010)

Und 30mm Ferderweg!! ;-)


----------



## _mike_ (22. Dezember 2010)

Wie erklärt Ihr euch die 200mm hinten zu den 194mm vom letzten Jahr?


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Dezember 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7855142"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Also so arg viel leichter kann der Rahmen jetzt auch nicht sein.
> Sieht eher danach aus, als wärs der gleiche.
> 
> Wenn man mal v.fr gegen v.sr vergleicht, scheint der Hauptgewichtsunterschied hauptsächlich durch luft vs stahl zu kommen



wenn man den geo-daten glauben schenken darf, dann isses ein anderer rahmen...
V.SR ist bestimmt ein sehr gutes bike! bleibe jedoch beim V.FR  
tja die preise sind zwar gestiegen, dafür hat man jedoch beim konfigurieren mehr auswahl und das ist


----------



## BlackDiver (22. Dezember 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Wie erklärt Ihr euch die 200mm hinten zu den 194mm vom letzten Jahr?



Könnt mir vorstellen das der Bohrungsabstand in der Umlenkwippe minimal geändert wurde


----------



## Innsbruuucker (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich find die neuen Bikes geil.
Aber die Preise verstehe ich noch immer nicht. Preisunterschied CB Sage sogar günstiger als die normalen Deemax obwohl die normal 800+ kosten.
Weiß jemand ob die was aushalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (23. Dezember 2010)

die sage oder die deemax ?


----------



## Innsbruuucker (23. Dezember 2010)

Deemax Ultimate normal ~ 800
Sage ~  800
EX 1750 ~ 700
Deemax ~ 500
E2000 glaub 300?

Wenn die Sage die Opiums wären 

Aber ich finds gut, dass sie jetzt ne Boxxer R2C haben und mehr Auswahl bei Lenker etc.
Die Deemax Preise gehen aber gar net obwohl das 1.4 in gelb mit den ultimates so geil aussieht


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Dezember 2010)

Wer sich für einen neuen, Midnight-Blue farbenen V.Fr Rahmen in Größe M interessiert: ich hätte da ab Januar vielleicht etwas im Angebot... 

Bitte per PN.

Ich wünsche euch frohe Weihnachten,

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Grinsekatz (26. Dezember 2010)

Leider sagt mir das neue Design gar nicht zu,bin froh das alte zu haben.Wenngleich ich am liebsten das gelb/weiss vom Prototypen gehabt hätte.

Auch das V.SR sieht mir von der Idee ein bischen nach Scratch aus-nix ganzes nix halbes.

Ist der Stefan Stark nun noch bei Votec oder nicht?


----------



## Unknown (27. Dezember 2010)

LOL hättest du ja bei Votec sagen können. Farbteschnich ist bei denen ja fast alles drin.


----------



## BlackDiver (27. Dezember 2010)

Mir gefällt das neue Design auch nicht so gut wie das 2010er,aber das VSR 1.2 passt sehr gut,speziell mit den farblich passenden CB Felgen.
Farblich ist aber wirklich praktisch alles möglich was die RAL Palette hergibt,Schriftzüge können ebenfalls farblich angepasst werden oder ganz weggelassen werden.
Soviel ich weiß hat sich Stefan Stark selbstständig gemacht u. ist weiterhin als freier Mitarbeiter bei Votec u. Alutech


----------



## Grinsekatz (28. Dezember 2010)

Unknown schrieb:


> LOL hättest du ja bei Votec sagen können. Farbteschnich ist bei denen ja fast alles drin.



Das hab ich ja auch gemacht.Hier im Thread gibts sogar so ein Bike.

Problem,
Das Votec-Gelb ist heller/anders als das Gelb der Deemax-Ultimate,und die mussten nun mal ans Bike.

Das Gelb was auf meinem schwarzen Rahmen drauf ist passt perfekt zu meinem LRS.
NUR ist das keine Lackierung sondern ne Folie,und laut Votec wars wohl n Problem meiner Anfrage nachzukommen (klar,um Schweissnähte kann man ja schlecht ne Folie pappen,selbst wenn,sähe dass nicht gut aus) .


----------



## Grinsekatz (28. Dezember 2010)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das neue Design auch nicht so gut wie das 2010er,aber das VSR 1.2 passt sehr gut,speziell mit den farblich passenden CB Felgen.
> Farblich ist aber wirklich praktisch alles möglich was die RAL Palette hergibt,Schriftzüge können ebenfalls farblich angepasst werden oder ganz weggelassen werden.
> Soviel ich weiß hat sich Stefan Stark selbstständig gemacht u. ist weiterhin als freier Mitarbeiter bei Votec u. Alutech



Hmm,hätte wohl mehr nerven sollen,dann hätten se bestimmt den richtigen Farbtopf für mich gekauft

Danke,hat mich neulich sehr gewundert Stark und Alutech
Aber wieso nicht für beide arbeiten? Plan hat er ja.


----------



## Schnitte (28. Dezember 2010)

ich finds schade, dass nicht mehr die Boxxer Worldcup verbaut wird...ansonsten wirklich gute Auswahl bei dem V.FR ;-)


----------



## Unknown (28. Dezember 2010)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja auch gemacht.Hier im Thread gibts sogar so ein Bike.
> 
> Problem,
> Das Votec-Gelb ist heller/anders als das Gelb der Deemax-Ultimate,und die mussten nun mal ans Bike.
> ...


 
Stimmt, hatten die mir auch gesagt, mit dem helleren Gelb. 
Mir hat die liebe nette Frau, ich mag sie sehr. Genau die Farben von dem Austellungsstück organiesiert. Hatte Ihr auch ein Foto bei gelegt. Da wußte Sie genau bescheid und das ding war geritzt.
Jetzt weißt auch, wer das gelbe Bike hat.

Also Foto mit wunsch Farbe beilegen und alles wird gut.

Ps.: Das gelb-schwarze Bike ist auch der Hammer.
und rot- schwarz mit roter Boxxer wäre auch ganz OK,
nur die war leider nicht im Sortiment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekatz (29. Dezember 2010)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ich finds schade, dass nicht mehr die Boxxer Worldcup verbaut wird...ansonsten wirklich gute Auswahl bei dem V.FR ;-)




Waaaassss???? Gleich mal nachschau...Hmm ist wohl die Team,schade.

Das 2010er muss wohl superknapp kalkuliert gewesen sein.Glück gehabt und freu


----------



## Grinsekatz (29. Dezember 2010)

Unknown schrieb:


> Stimmt, hatten die mir auch gesagt, mit dem helleren Gelb.
> Mir hat die liebe nette Frau, ich mag sie sehr. Genau die Farben von dem Austellungsstück organiesiert. Hatte Ihr auch ein Foto bei gelegt. Da wußte Sie genau bescheid und das ding war geritzt.
> Jetzt weißt auch, wer das gelbe Bike hat.
> 
> ...



Aha,du hast es also,du Schlingel
Ja mit schwarzer Kurbel und weisser Boxxer... der Hammer,nur der Farbton Aber egal,trotzdem schön wieviele unterschiedliche Lackierungen hier so rumgeistern.


----------



## BlackDiver (29. Dezember 2010)

Welche Reifen fahrt ihr so auf Schnee? Ich hab meine Conti drauf gelassen,vorne RainKing hinten Kaiser und bin überrascht wieviel Grip die Dinger auf Schnee bieten.Kein Vergleich zu meinen vorherigen Kendas.Scheinbar stimmt es tatsächlich wie von Conti angepriesen das die BlackChilli Mischung bei Minustemperaturen deutlich weicher bleibt als herkömmliche Mischungen.Das Profil fühlt sich zwar schon härter an als im Sommer,aber man kann die einzelnen Blöcke immer noch recht gut verdrehen.

VOTEC on ICE

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/806497]
	
[/URL]

gerüttelt,nicht gerührt


----------



## Oxytocin (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo.
Hier noch eines der letzten 2010 V.FRs. Bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich noch vor dem "Modell"-Wechsel zugeschlagen hatte.
Da es draußen zu kalt und zu dunkel war, hier erst einmal Indoor Fotos.
Ausstattung wie zu sehen, bzw. mit Syntace Vector 7075 Stefan Herrmann Signature und meiner alten Joplin L.
Und die Frage mit den Schneereifen würde mich auch noch interessieren.
Das warten bis zum Frühjahr ist ganz schön lang....





Weitere Bilder im Album.


----------



## Newmi (30. Dezember 2010)

Schaut gut aus!!!
Ich hab jetzt mal den "Baron" Hinten montiert, und Vorne noch die Muddy Marry!
Jetzt brauchts nur nochmal etwas Neuschnee, am liebsten Pulverschnee, und die passenden Temperaturen!


----------



## BlackDiver (31. Dezember 2010)

@Oxytocin
Gefällt mir sehr gut,schlichtes Hardcore-Design,da sieht man sich nicht so schnell ab 

@Newmi
An deiner Stelle würd ich die Reifen genau anders montieren: Baron vorn,MM hinten.
Der Baron hat deutlich mehr Grip (wird dir noch auffallen,speziell wenns naß wird ist der Unterschied richtig krass),rollt aber schlechter als MM.Also spricht eigentlich alles für Baron vorne


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Januar 2011)

Servus V.Frler,

ich wünsch euch erstmal ein frohes und erfolgreiches Neues Jahr 

Das V.Fr von meinem Bike-Spezl Oxytocin sieht ja mal verdammt lecker aus 
Inzwischen gibt es also mindestens 3 V.Frler in Braunschweig.


Gestern kam mein Bike von Votec zurück.

Es hat sich heraus gestellt, dass von Votec eine zu kurze Dämpferschraube verbaut worden ist, weshalb sich der Hauptrahmen minimal verformt hat.

Ich habe nun einen neuen Hauptrahmen in midnight blue metalic bekommen und möchte das Kompettbike bzw. den Rahmen verkaufen.

Wenn jemand also noch ein V.Fr bzw. ein Rahmenkit (mit neuem Hauptrahmen) in Größe M inkl. Vivid 5.1, Steuersatz, Sattelklemme sucht, bzw. jemand kennt, den es interessieren könnte -> bitte mich kontaktieren.

Ich fuhr das Bike mit 1,93m und einer 90cm Schrittlänge und Teleskopstütze. Je nach Einsatz eignet sich der Rahmen in M also auch für große Menschen, wie man sieht.




Weitere Fotos werden bei Interesse nachgereicht. Der Rahmen schaut aber wie auf den Bildern  aus (lediglich die Logos sind nun teilweise weiss)




Viele Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Schnitte (14. Januar 2011)

hat irgendwer von euch ein V.FR und wohnt in der Nähe von Leipzig?
Mir gehts um Folgendes: Dadurch das der Shop in Berlin weg ist und es einfach mal unheimlich weit bis zu den anderen Stores ist, würde ich mir gerne das Bike mal in Natura bei jmd. Privat anschauen.
Gäbe es da vielleicht mal ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## Oxytocin (14. Januar 2011)

Braunschweig bietet da was. Aber liegt nicht gerad in der Nähe, hmm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Januar 2011)

Wir hätten drei V.Frs in Braunschweig anzubieten


----------



## Schnitte (14. Januar 2011)

gibts in der Nähe nen schönen Bikepark? Dann könnte ich nützliches mit schönem verbinden  keine Sorge für den Bikepark nehm ich mein eigenes. Wollt mir mal beim V.FR die Verarbeitung usw. anschauen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Januar 2011)

Naja in Braunschweig gibts den Nussberg. Kein Bikepark, aber ein paar Sprünge 

Ansonsten Braunlage, Schulenberg oder Thale im Harz. Sind aber so 100km von hier.


----------



## Unknown (16. Januar 2011)

Ich habe nun einen neuen Hauptrahmen in midnight blue metalic bekommen und möchte das Kompettbike bzw. den Rahmen verkaufen.

Habe gerade das bike mit 3m Freeride Folie abgeklebt, ist nur zu empfehlen. 
Gabel ca 1,8mm höher gesetzt und Rear-Feder ausgetausch.
Feines Fahrwerk

Ps.: Darf ich mal Fragen warum du den Rahmen bzw. das Komplettrad verkaufst?? Kalle... hast de das jetzt zuviel??

G Frank


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Januar 2011)

Servus Frank,

ich hab inzwischen ein anderes Pferd im Stall stehen (Canyon Torque). Das Bike wird nun als light-Freerider mit unter 15,5kg komplett als Gardasee-Trail-Maschine aufgebaut. Ursprünglich wollte ich das V.Fr auch noch behalten, aber das werde mir auf Dauer einfach zu viel Bikes, die ich ja schlecht gleichzeitig fahren kann 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Schnitte (16. Januar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Naja in Braunschweig gibts den Nussberg. Kein Bikepark, aber ein paar Sprünge
> 
> Ansonsten Braunlage, Schulenberg oder Thale im Harz. Sind aber so 100km von hier.



joar braunlage ist ja schon immer ne ecke von leipzig weg...
mhm, wieso mussten die auch den store in berlin zu machen? so ein mist...hauptsache ich habe 3 stores im tiefsten westen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unknown (16. Januar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Servus Frank,
> 
> ich hab inzwischen ein anderes Pferd im Stall stehen (Canyon Torque). Das Bike wird nun als light-Freerider mit unter 15,5kg komplett als Gardasee-Trail-Maschine aufgebaut. Ursprünglich wollte ich das V.Fr auch noch behalten, aber das werde mir auf Dauer einfach zu viel Bikes, die ich ja schlecht gleichzeitig fahren kann
> 
> ...


 
Verstehe, habe auch eins meiner drei Bikes verkauft. Aber das Votec gib ich nicht mehr her.. Weiß du wie lang die Schraube sein sollte, wollte meine mal abmessen.
G Frank an Kalle


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Januar 2011)

Servus,



Schnitte schrieb:


> joar braunlage ist ja schon immer ne ecke von leipzig weg...
> mhm, wieso mussten die auch den store in berlin zu machen? so ein mist...hauptsache ich habe 3 stores im tiefsten westen...


Ich tippe mal ganz klar auf Gewinnmaximierung? Passt ins restliche Bild der Firma...

Wirklich ärgerlich. Ich hab mein Bike aber auch direkt aus Wenden kommen lassen. Allerdings hatte ein Kumpel das Bike schon vorher blind bestellt. Somit wusste ich, worauf ich mich einlasse 



Unknown schrieb:


> Verstehe, habe auch eins meiner drei Bikes verkauft. Aber das Votec gib ich nicht mehr her.. Weiß du wie lang die Schraube sein sollte, wollte meine mal abmessen.
> G Frank an Kalle


Nee sorry, die Schraubenlänge kann ich dir nicht verraten. Ich werde sie bei Zeiten aber mal vermessen.

Viele Grüße
Kalle


----------



## da_5oul (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

da ja schon paar Tage nix los is, hier mal ein Foto von der gestrigen Ausfahrt 

lg

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/821078


----------



## Oxytocin (23. Januar 2011)

Schön, schön! Mal wieder eines/r in Aktion. 
Warst Du derjenige, der den Dämpferschutz aus der Rückseite einer Bewerbungsmappe geschnitten hatte?
Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr solide aus. Wie hattest Du diesen Schutz am Rahmen befestigt? Find es gerade im Thread nicht mehr.
Falls Du zufällig noch die "Schablone" hast, könnstest Du die vielleicht mal hochladen, dann könnte man von Deiner Vorarbeit profitieren.
Weil dieses Teil wirklich eine sinnvolle Ergänzung ist.
Danke.


----------



## da_5oul (23. Januar 2011)

Oxytocin schrieb:


> Schön, schön! Mal wieder eines/r in Aktion.
> Warst Du derjenige, der den Dämpferschutz aus der Rückseite einer Bewerbungsmappe geschnitten hatte?
> Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr solide aus. Wie hattest Du diesen Schutz am Rahmen befestigt?


 

Hi,

nein der bin ich nicht, habs auch nachgebaut ausm Thread hier.
Allerdings ist meine etwas stabiler, ca 1,5mm Plastik ausgeschnitten aus dem Boden eines kaputten Einkaufskorbes.
Das ganze ist befestigt mit Klettbandangeklebt mit Pattex.
Ist nicht schwer nachzubauen, 2 aussparungen ausschneiden und mit nem Fön das ganze anwärmen um die biegung hinzubekommen.

lg


----------



## Deleted 200775 (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo Votec Fahrer,

ich werde mir wahrscheinlich bald ein Votec V.Fr kaufen und es selbst konfigurieren. 
Jedoch hab ich eine Frage:
Ich würde das Bike für Trails bei mir in der Umgebung brauchen. Diese sind eher eng, und flowig, und eben nur teilweise sehr steil, insgesamt meistens sehr technisch! Jedoch würd ich auch öfter auf größere Streckn (Leogang, Schladming,...) rockn, dort auch richtig gas geben! Und dann halt auch mal kurz im Bikepark vorbeischaun!
Also im Großen und Ganzen würd ich ein Bike brauchen, dass Downhilllastig ist aber eher wendig und aber auch schnelle, härtere Stellen bewältigen, bin ich da bei Votec an der richtigen Adresse?

Ich würde mir Rahmengröße M mit Boxxer nehmen, mit Crank Brothers Sage Laufrädern. Gefallen mir einfach, und werden schon halten. Aja bin 1,82 groß und wiege ca. 70kg.

Und noch eine andere Frage hätte ich, und zwar wegen dem Optischen. Auf Grund der grünen Felgen, weiß ich nicht welche Rahmenfarbe ich nehmen soll, im Moment bin ich für Brown Metallic mit weißen und grünen Dekor!
Hätte wer andere Vorschläge?

Aja und wie sieht das mit der Garantie aus? Muss ich da regelmäßig Service machen? Wenn ja immer bei Votec oder bei irgendeinem Bikeshop, egal bei welchem?

Vielen Dank im voraus und schöne Grüsse,
Franz Schoberleitner


----------



## _mike_ (26. Januar 2011)

Was für andere Räder hast du?
Brauchst du für das Einsatzgebiet wirklich 200mm?
Wie gut ist deine Technik, von wie hoch dropst du, und wie oft bist du im Park?
Du merkst - so pauschal kann dir sicher keine eine Antwort geben.

Ich bin auch öfters in Leogang/Saalbach und für die Trails brauchst du definitv keine 200mm, da bin ich mit meinen 172/165 voll bedient und kann mit dem Enduro auch noch gut bergauf fahren (was mit dem V.FR auch geht, aber das Gewicht macht sich auf der 5 Gondel Tour schon negativ bemerkbar  

Für die X-Line und den Bikepark macht das V.FR aber schon Sinn, drum hab ich mir auch den Freerider gegönnt, denn das Ransom ist auf Dauer nix für den Park. 

Das neue V.SR ist bestimmt so stabil wie das V.FR, aber leichter und wendiger und von der GEO aber für das was du suchst bestimmt super.

Bzgl. Farbe würde IMHO braun oder noch besser weiß passen:

http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vsr/1_2.html
oder so
http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vfr/1_3.html

Bin 173cm und fahre ein V.FR in S, passt perfekt.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (26. Januar 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Also die Trails bei uns sind von den lokalen Downhillern gebaut, welche diese Strecken immer für intensives Training nützen usw.. Also alles Teamfahrer! Und dort sind auch demensprechende Drops, und Sprünge eingebaut! 
Naja, also 180mm brauch ich schon ziemlich sicher! Also bin jetzt oft mit einem Trek Session 88 gefahren und hab mich darauf sehr wohl gefühlt. 
Und Uphill Optionen fallen sowieso weg, denn ich will wirklich nur bergabfahren! Hinauf immer mit Gondel oder Auto. 

Okay, ja Brau gefällt mir echt gut.. Mal was anderes! 

Würdet ihr mir überhaupt zu den CB Sage raten oder doch zu den DT Swiss EX1750?! Sind ja beim konfigurieren gleich teuer..

Vielen Dank jedenfalls 

Mfg
Eesha


----------



## da_5oul (28. Januar 2011)

Oxytocin schrieb:


> Falls Du zufällig noch die "Schablone" hast, könnstest Du die vielleicht mal hochladen, dann könnte man von Deiner Vorarbeit profitieren.
> Weil dieses Teil wirklich eine sinnvolle Ergänzung ist.
> Danke.


 
Hallo,

hier die Schablone des Dämpferschutzes.

Ich hafte für nix 


lg


----------



## Deleted 200775 (28. Januar 2011)

Ich hÃ¤tte noch eine Frage:
Mei Budget fÃ¼r die Konfiguration betrÃ¤gt 2800â¬..

Also ich muss mich jetzt entscheiden, entweder gscheide Bremsen oder bessere Kurbel!
Entweder Avid Elixir CR (sunst Avid Elixir 3) oder Truvativ Descendant (sunst Truvativ Holzfeller)?!

Was wÃ¤re klÃ¼ger? Bremsen oder?

Mfg
Eesha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (28. Januar 2011)

@ Eesha

Wie sieht die Konfig. bisher denn aus??

Aber im Zweifelsfall würde ich mich für die besseren Bremsen entscheiden!!


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Januar 2011)

da_5oul schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier die Schablone des Dämpferschutzes.
> 
> ...



hallo danke für den schnittplan. Also nach diesem ist die Schablone 200 mm lang. Wie breit ist sie denn?


----------



## Newmi (28. Januar 2011)

Und wie Tief sind die 2 Aussparungen??
( Ich schätze mal zwischen 10mm und 12 mm?? )


----------



## da_5oul (28. Januar 2011)

ok das kommt davon wenn ma schnell was in der Arbeit macht  

Ist 70mm Breit und die aussparungen haben 11mm


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Januar 2011)

Hmm... ich werde mir demnächst ein aktuelles Modell konfigurieren.

Folgendes Setup hab ich mir vorgestellt:

Gabel
Rock Shox Totem RC2 DH

Dämpfer
Rock Shox Vivid R2C

Laufradsatz
DT Swiss EX 1750

Reifen
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35

Bremsen
Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
oder
Avid Elixir CR, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad: 203

Lenker Truvativ Boobar
Vorbau Truvativ Holzfeller
Griffe   Clamp On
Steuersatz FSA Xtreme Pro

Sattel
Selle Italia XR

Sattelstütze
Truvativ Race

Schaltwerk
Sram X9, Zahnkranz: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram X9, Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt FR, Kettenblätter: 22, Kette: Sram X9

Mal gespannt wie es rockt!!


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Januar 2011)

da_5oul schrieb:


> ok das kommt davon wenn ma schnell was in der Arbeit macht
> 
> Ist 70mm Breit und die aussparungen haben 11mm




Danke nochmal für das Update der Maße !!


----------



## Newmi (28. Januar 2011)

So wie die Konfig. aussieht, denke ich mal, das Du die Abfahrten mit eigener Kraft anfahren willst, oder??
Ich bin bis jetzt keine Formula "The One" oder Avid "Elixir CR" gefahren/gebremst, aber ich kann die "Saint" wärmstens empfehlen! Einfach sorglos die Teile und ankern wie Sau!!


----------



## <NoFear> (29. Januar 2011)

ja.. hab über die Saint auch schon viel Gutes gehört, aber: Bremse "ankert" zwar wie Sau, aber ist der vergleichsweise hohe Aufpreis da auch wirklich gerechtfertigt?? Ich weiß nicht...

Hier ne Übersicht:

Eine Avid Elixir CR kostet *80* Euro Aufpreis
bei der Formula The One sind es schon *110* Euro
und bei der SAINT kommen wir auf stolze *180* Euro

Um eines vorweg klarzustellen: Ich möchte der SAINT ihre Leistungen nicht absprechen!!
Aber rein gefühlsmäßig bleibe ich im Hause Avid. Diese hat für mich ein besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis!




Zu deinen anderen Ausführungen kann ich nur sagen: *Voll ins Schwarze getroffen!* Ja, ich möchte das Bike zunächst für die Hometrails hier in der Umgebung haben. Dabei steht vor jeder Abfahrt eine gewisse Portion Eigenleistung *bergauf* an  

Ansonsten soll es robust genug sein und auch für Bikepark-Einsätze taugen!

Konnte vor ca. zwei Wochen ein 2010er V.FR probefahren. Die Rahmengröße M hat mir bei 184 cm Körpergröße sehr zugesagt. Hab mich auf Anhieb wohl gefühlt.
Es war zwar ne 200mm BOXXER drin. Aber auch die Uphill-Performance war durchaus zufriedenstellend. Klar bergauf kann man mit dem Bike (egal welches Setup man wählt) keinen Preis gewinnen, da das Gewicht sich schon enorm bemerkbar macht, aber dennoch geht mit dem Ding vieles! Und das ist super!


----------



## <NoFear> (29. Januar 2011)

noch eine frage zu den oben erwähnten bremsen:

welche der beiden bremsen verfügt über eine *griffweitenverstellung*?

wenn ich im kaufberatungs-uforum richtig gelesen habe, verfügt die aktuelle *"the one"* *NICHT* über das feature?!? ist aber dennoch teurer!?!

bei der *"elixir cr"* ist das beim *aktuellen modell* nach wie vor der fall??

ist das richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (29. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön!! Ich bin auch 1,84m Groß und hab es in Größe L geordert, da für mich die Tourentauglichkeit schon wichtig war! Zwar etwas schwer das Teil, aber ich will ja nicht um Pokale fahren!
Also auf der "Formula"-Site wird die 2010er als aktuelle gezeigt, und die hat keine ersichtliche Griffweitenverstellung!
Die "Elixir CR" hat Griffweitenverstellung und Druckpunktverstellung!!


----------



## Grinsekatz (30. Januar 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ja.. hab über die Saint auch schon viel Gutes gehört, aber: Bremse "ankert" zwar wie Sau, aber ist der vergleichsweise hohe Aufpreis da auch wirklich gerechtfertigt?? Ich weiß nicht...
> 
> Hier ne Übersicht:
> 
> ...



Hab selber ne ONE am Stereo und bin zufrieden,viel Power.
Die Elixir nur probegefahren,top,aber die Hebelform hat mir nicht gepasst.
Doch die Saint spielt mMn nochmal ne Liga höher,definitiv, und der Aufpreis/Mehrgewicht wars mir wert.Vor allem quitscht und klingelt rein gar nichts


----------



## wildchild (30. Januar 2011)

Mein Rad mit der Elixir haste ja scho gefahren . Ich kann aber bei Vergleich Avid vs. Formula sagen, dass ich mit meiner Formula Mega in 2 Jahren weniger Probleme hatte als mit der Elixir in einem halben...
Zu den Problemen zählten bei mir: Eine sehr schnell verzogene Bremsscheibe, ein im gerade im Winter sehr stark wandernder Druckpunkt (gerade gestern konnte ich mitten auf der Tour kaum bremsen, weil ich den Hebel nicht durchdruecken konnte)
Allerdings ist die Bremswirkung bei der Elixir gefuehlt um ca. 1\3 besser als bei der Mega...
Ich wuerde im Nachhinhein eher zur Saint greifen
lg 
Fabian


----------



## BlackDiver (30. Januar 2011)

Zum Thema Bremsen:
Wenn lange,steile Trails gefahren werden (Innsbruck,Dalco etc.) dann spielt die Standfestigkeit eine große Rolle.Und dann ist die Saint in einer komplett anderen Liga als Elixir oder One! Und wenn man so von den ganzen Problemen der Elixir und vor allem One hört dann ist die Saint dagegen ein Musterknabe an Zuverlässigkeit und Standfestigkeit


----------



## 13bb (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin seit diesem WE auch stolzer Besitzer eines VFR's.

Da es mein erstes Bike mit Doppelbrückengabel ist, habe ich gleich mal eine Frage zur Boxxer WC.
Laut des RS Manuals muss zwischen der Oberkante der Gabelrohre und der Oberkante der unteren Gabelbrücke eine Abstand von 156mm gewährleistet sein.
Bei mir sind es ca. 168mm?

Ist bei euch die "flache" oder die "hohe" obere Gabelkrone verbaut?

Wenn ich den Abstand zwischen der unteren Kante der unteren Brücke und den Dichtungen rausmesse komme ich auch nur auf ca. 190mm.

Kann ich bei der Boxxer die Luft komplett ablassen und sie komprimieren, um zu überprüfen ob es eine Kollision mit der unteren Brücke gibt? 

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Oxytocin (30. Januar 2011)

Das 2010er wurde mit dem "flachen" (integrierten?!) Steuersatz und der flachen Gabelbrücke verbaut.
Siehe ggfs. auch meine Fotos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7873647&postcount=932
So war es auch bei den 2010er Homepage Fotos.
Bei dem 2011 Modell sieht es so aus, als ob der "höhere" Steuersatz mit der hohen Gabelbrücke verbaut wird:
http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vfr/1_4.html
Wenn die Kombination nicht stimmt, stimmen sicherlich auch die Maße nicht.
Und Rock Shox wird sich bei den Angaben schon was gedacht haben, also unbedingt abklären!
Schließlich soll die Gabel ja auch 200mm Federweg haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 13bb (30. Januar 2011)

Hi 
Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung.

Ist bei mir auch noch ein 2010er.

So wie es aussieht hat Votec bei mir auch einen Mix verbaut (Flache Gabelkrone mit dem neuen, höheren Steuersatz).

Hab gleich mal reklamiert, mal schauen wie es weiter geht.

Wie wirkt sich der höhere Steuersatz auf den Lenkwinkel und die anderen Maße aus?


----------



## Newmi (30. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild von Heute!!
Es war oberanstrengend!! So viel wie Heute hatten wir glaub noch nie die Bikes geschoben!! Aber Geil wars!!


----------



## Grinsekatz (31. Januar 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Zum Thema Bremsen:
> Wenn lange,steile Trails gefahren werden (Innsbruck,Dalco etc.) dann spielt die Standfestigkeit eine große Rolle.Und dann ist die Saint in einer komplett anderen Liga als Elixir oder One! Und wenn man so von den ganzen Problemen der Elixir und vor allem One hört dann ist die Saint dagegen ein Musterknabe an Zuverlässigkeit und Standfestigkeit



Right,
alle genannten Bremsen sind irgendwie gut,aber die Saint ist perfekt.Wenns haarig wird jucken mich die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht als allerletztes

Obwohl meine Austattung nicht grad schlecht ist,sehe ich die Saint als grosses Highlight an meinem Bike


----------



## Grinsekatz (31. Januar 2011)

@Newmi

Das nenn ich Freeriden,tolle LandschaftHab selber letztens versucht  durch solch tiefen Schnee zu fahren,echt hart.Wenigstens waren die Reifen danach blitzblank


----------



## Newmi (1. Februar 2011)

Da war nix mehr mit fahren!! Das waren die letzten 600m zum Startpunkt der Abfahrt! Das kommt auf dem Bild leider nicht so Steil rüber wie es ist, und sich dann noch durch den 15 bis 25cm hohen Schnee kämpfen war echt Übel!! Aber die Abfahrt war so Geil! Sobald ich mal ein gescheites Video-Bearbeitungs-Progamm habe, werden mal ein paar Eindrücke folgen!!


----------



## Grinsekatz (1. Februar 2011)

Ja wer sein Fahrrad liebt der schiebt...

Das mit der Steilheit ist mir auch schon aufgefallen,Gefälle die man zu Fuss kaum hochkommt sahen auf meinem Handy sehr zahm aus.Hängt wohl mit der Brennweite zusammen
Und bitte Bilder von der Abfahrt!
Wie war eigentlich die Traktion und welche Reifen haste draufgehabt?
Bin neulich auf zugefrorenem Boden,ohne Schnee,gefahren und der Grip war traumhaft.Doch so jungfräulicher Schnee hat was.


----------



## Newmi (1. Februar 2011)

Also Vorne dreht sich "Der Baron" in 2,5 im Kreise und Hinten die "Matschige Mary" (Serien Reifen)!!
Also auf den festgefahrenen Spuren auf der Waldautobahn lief es ganz gut, aber sobald man davon abkam, fing der Spaß an! Mich wundert's das sich keiner lang gemacht hat, obwohl es einige Male kurz davor war!! 
Auf dem Singletrail war der Grip echt gut, aber da lag auch nicht ganz so viel Schnee!
Den "Baron" kann ich nur empfehlen! Selbst bei den Minus-Temperaturen sind die Stollen ordentlich weich und griffig!!


----------



## Grinsekatz (2. Februar 2011)

Thx!
Hmm,was mich an dem Bild so anmacht ist der nicht festgefahrene Schnee,ok so tief ist wirklich happig.Dennoch stell dir mal fast die gleiche Tiefe im städtischen mit ner festgetretenen Grundlage vor,hehe!
Ich kam mir vor wie der erste MenschVoll der Eiertanz,aber eine gute Gleichgewichtsübung.
Hab noch einen Satz SwampThing (vorne weicher) bei mir am Start und bin mal gespannt wie die sich beim Auftauen schlagen,weil die Muddys nicht grad der Hit sind wenns feucht wird

Das V.FR ist für mich der Inbegriff wenns mal wirklich ins Blaue geht ,damit kann ich notfalls auch total verpeilt quer durch den Wald bügeln falls ich mal wieder die Line nicht sehe
Hey wo warst du eigentlich?
Na freeriden was sonst


----------



## Grinsekatz (2. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub das wird meine nächste Tour,quer durch den ebenen Wald und schauen was da so geht


----------



## Platzhoersch (8. Februar 2011)

Kann eigentlich jemand von euch Votec'lern mal erzählen wie 
uphill-fähig ein V.FR, evtl. sogar mir Boxxer ist? Ist das mit 
ein wenig Training zu machen die Abfahrten selbst zu 
erarbeiten?Stehe kurz vor einem Kauf. Aber der Punkt macht 
mir noch Magenschmerzen...

Viele Dank, Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (8. Februar 2011)

ja,... dann sitzen wir ja in einem Boot, denn ich stehe auch kurz vor'm Kauf. 

*(bin mir nur bei der Farbcombo noch nicht ganz sicher... hier stellt sich die Frage: eher klassisch (d.h. schwarz/weiß) oder aber ausgefallen ?)*

Bei mir ist Frage der *Gabelwahl *jedoch von schon beantwortet: und zwar wird es ein V.FR ohne BoXXer. Hab mich auf'ner Probefahrt vor ca. 3 Wochen überzeugen können, dass ich mit ner 180er RS Single-Crown besser bedient bin. Mehr brauch ich nicht...
Also wenn du dir die Abfahrten selbst erarbeiten willlst, würde ich dir zur 180er raten.
Jedoch mag ich ich behaupten, dass du auch mit ner 200er schon "irgendwo" (= relativ ) raufkommst. Fragst sich nur wieviel *Spass* du dabei hast!


----------



## _mike_ (8. Februar 2011)

Lies dir doch  mal den Thread durch, da haben wir alle unsere Erfahrungen schon mal gepostet


----------



## da_5oul (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich war letzten Sonntag das erste mal mit dem VFR auf meiner Hausstrecke unterwegs und ich war ehrlich gesagt überrascht wie gut sich es sich mit der Boxxer raufpedalieren lässt. Kumpel war mit seinem 150mm KTM mit und der hat fast mehr gesudert als ich 

Allerdings würd ich ne Alpenüberquerung damit nicht machen  und steile Passagen sind auch nicht lustig bzw nicht zum datreten 

Gibt allerdings nen kurzes Video von der Abfahrt auf meiner Profilseite

lg


----------



## Grinsekatz (9. Februar 2011)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Lies dir doch  mal den Thread durch, da haben wir alle unsere Erfahrungen schon mal gepostet



Darf ich, darf ich, darf ich trotzdem

@Platzhoersch
@NoFear

Ja uphill geht super fürn 200mm Bike auch mit Boxxer(allerdings bei mir WorldCup,jetzt gibts nur die schwerere Team) weil sie fast genauso hoch baut wie die Totem.Mit einem einigermassen runden Wiegetritt wippt bei mir fast gar nichts.Der steile Sitzwinkel macht natürlich auch sehr viel aus.

Trotzdem solltest du das Teil so leicht wie möglich konfigurieren.

Meine Ausstattung:BoxxerWC,Vivid,XO,Saint,Deemax Ultimate und Muddys Faltreifen(noch) und ein Kettenblatt!
Damit bin ich in den ersten zwei Wochen gute 400Km getourt in Stuttgart.Hier gibts sehr viel auf und ab,von meiner Kondition fang ich erst gar nicht an zu reden wie mies die ist.

Wenn ich mir nun noch die Truvativ Descendant Kurbel und den Vivid-Air holen sollte speck ich 800g ab (bei einem Euro pro Gramm) .Dann wäre ich bei ca.16Kg(leider noch nicht wirklich gewogen) ,na jedenfalls sehr sehr leicht für ein Big-Bike


----------



## Platzhoersch (9. Februar 2011)

@ Mike: Ich dachte, dass ich das bereits getan hätte. 
Eigentlich lese ich hier schon sehr lange mit. Mag sein, 
dass ich mich an die nun wichtigen Posts nicht mehr 
erinnern kann 

@ Alle anderen: Na, das hört sich doch ziemlich genau so an, wie ich es mir erhofft habe. Bis jetzt schwebt mir sowas vor:

*GABEL*: Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2
*DÄMPFER*: Rock Shox Vivid R2C
*LAUFRADSATZ*: Mavic Deemax
*REIFEN*: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35
*BREMSEN*: Avid Elixir 5 Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm
*COCKPIT Lenker*: Truvativ Boobar DH, 
*Vorbau*: Truvativ AKA, Griffe: Clamp On, 
*Steuersartz*: FSA Xtreme Pro
*SATTEL*: Selle Italia XR
*SATTELSTÜTZE*: Truvativ Race
*ANTRIEB Schaltwerk*: Sram X9, 
*Zahnkranz*: Sram X9 12-36 10-fach, 
*Schalthebel*: Sram X9, 
*Kurbel*: Truvativ Hammerschmidt FR, 
*Kettenblätter*: 22, 
*Kette*: Sram X9

Ich hoffe, dass man damit gut hoch kommt. Gerade von der Hammerschmidt erhoffe ich mir ein wenig Uphill-Komfort ;-)

Gruß, Ben


----------



## Unikum777 (9. Februar 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Gerade von der Hammerschmidt erhoffe ich mir ein wenig Uphill-Komfort ;-)



Den wirst Du bekommen, aber versuch Votec mal auf das 24er Kettenblatt zu nageln, damit gehts noch etwas besser bergauf.
Ansonsten sieht doch alles sehr amtlich aus in Deiner Liste.

Die Uphillperformance ist meiner Ansicht nach übrigens bei Totem und Boxxer nahezu gleich, wie schon geschrieben bauen beide Gabeln nahezu gleich hoch. Entscheidender sollte eher sein, ob man den vollen Lenkeinschlag braucht oder nicht (ich nicht... ).

Gruß
Lars


----------



## BlackDiver (9. Februar 2011)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir nun noch die Truvativ Descendant Kurbel und den Vivid-Air holen sollte speck ich 800g ab



Genau,hol dir den Vivid Air und berichte mal   Wäre die einzige Tuning-Maßnahme die ich mir an meinem VFR vorstellen könnte,falls der Air wirklich gut funktioniert.

Die gute Uphill-Tauglichkeit liegt m.M. nach daran das der Hinterbau schön ruhig bleibt und nicht rumwippt und der Sitzwinkel angenehm steil ist,somit sitzt man nicht überm Hinterrad wie bei vielen anderen FR/DH-Bikes.Ich hab mir auch angewöhnt bei langen Uphill-Stücken wie dem Aufstieg zu meinem Sommertrail die Gabel NICHT  abzusenken (Spanngurt).Es ist sehr viel Gewöhnungssache und nur die extremen Steilstücke schieb ich evtl. ein paar Meter früher als mit abgesenkter Gabel.Wenn man den Oberkörper ruhig hält wippt auch die Totem nicht übermäßig.Hab mir von Votec aber auch gleich das 24er HS-Ritzel mitschicken lassen,passt zum bergaufkurbeln deutlich besser


----------



## Newmi (9. Februar 2011)

Kann meinen Vorrednern nur Zustimmen!
Bergauftauglichkeit finde ich sehr angenehm für ein Bike dieser Klasse! Und die Hammerschmidt ist der "Hammer"!! Einzig die Geräuschkulisse im Overdrive finde ich nicht so toll, aber da kann man drüber weg sehen, bzw. hören!!

P.S.: Bei mir waren beide Ritzel bei der HS dabei, und das 24er war montiert! Aber seit letzten September in Livigno hab ich das 22er drauf! War die bessere Wahl dort für die Touren!!


----------



## Grinsekatz (9. Februar 2011)

Schön wie hier die Neuzugänge umsorgt werden

@ BlackDiver
 Du wirst lachen ich kann schon ein ganz klein wenig über den Vivid-Air (B-Tune) berichten. vor drei Tagen durfte ich mal mit einem 09er BigHit eine Abfahrt nehmen.Schon beim Aufsitzen hat man gezweifelt ob das wirklich ein Luftdämpfer ist.Kein spürbares Lochbrechmoment,Fluffig und dann schön Progressiv.
Beim Fahren selber hat mich dann die 2010er MZ66 Titan dann doch zu sehr abgelenkt.Dennoch,irgendwie war das ganze Fahrwerk/Bike sehr harmonisch.Das mit der Nadel soll laut anderen Berichten wirklich funzen.Es braucht wohl wirklich laaange DH-Abfahrten (so 15min) um den Vivid in die Knie zu zwingen.5min länger und Coil-Dämpfer erleiden das gleiche Schicksal,also alles gut.

Der Fahrer selbst meinte das er bis jetzt sehr zufrieden ist mit dem Teil-er fährt schon viel länger als ich DH.Vorallem die anpassbare Federhärte begeisterte ihn,die 400g weniger gibts obendrauf.Runde 400 Euro sind eigentlich fair für so einen Dämpfer.Und ja,Das Ding ist massiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekatz (9. Februar 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Genau,hol dir den Vivid Air und berichte mal



Würde/werde ich ja gern aber dann gleich bitte mit der neuen Kurbel und das kostet leider ein paar Steine. Aber vielleicht darf ich die Dose leihweise bei mir einbauen
Das einzige was mir fehlt ist der optische Reiz einer Stahlfeder.Dennoch sieht das Teil hübsch aus und das Finish ist edel,ein sehr feines matt-schwarz,die Decals ebenso


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Februar 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Hab mir von Votec aber auch gleich das *24er HS-Ritzel *mitschicken lassen,passt zum bergaufkurbeln deutlich besser




Da hab ich ehrlich noch gar nicht drauf geachtet... in der HS Allmountain-Version (z.B. beim V.SR) ist das 24er Blatt verbaut und in der FR-Version (d.h. beim V.FR) nicht, bzw. das 22er !?!

Das ist jedoch nicht überall so... CANYON bietet sowohl beim Torque Trailflow als auch beim Dropzone ne HS mit nem 24er Blatt an !!!

Die machen das so ohne weiteres oder zicken die rum, wenn man das 24er Blatt mitgeschickt haben möchte?
Das Blatt wird nicht eingebaut sondern einfach so mitgeschickt?
Musstet ihr Extrakosten zahlen?

Meine Frage zum Übersetzungs-Unterschied zwischen 22er und 24er Blatt: Macht sich das echt "spürbar" bemerkbar?


----------



## _mike_ (9. Februar 2011)

Nein, kostet nichts extra.

Einfach bei der Bestellung einen Vermerk hinzufügen welches Blatt du montiert und welches beigelegt werden sollt.

Ist doch Votec - da geht so was i.d. Regel ganz easy.


----------



## da_5oul (9. Februar 2011)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Nein, kostet nichts extra.
> 
> Einfach bei der Bestellung einen Vermerk hinzufügen welches Blatt du montiert und welches beigelegt werden sollt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Newmi (9. Februar 2011)

Bei Canyon kommt nur eines mit! Da ich ja vor dem Release des 2010er V.FR ein Canyon Dropzone geordert hatte und auf Nachfrage sagte man, das der Hinterbau auf das XX-Ritzel abgestimmt sein, und auch nur jenes dabei ist!!
(*Das andere kann man ja kaufen*)
Da sag ich mal : Service! ;-)


----------



## Unikum777 (9. Februar 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Meine Frage zum Übersetzungs-Unterschied zwischen 22er und 24er Blatt: Macht sich das echt "spürbar" bemerkbar?



Ich drücke es mal so aus:

Wenn Du das große Ritzel hinten bei einer Standard-Kurbel mit nem kleinsten Blatt = 22 Z für verzichtbar hälst, kannst Du auch die 22er HS nehmen. Das 24er bildet meiner Erinnerung nach die Übersetzung 22/36 bei konventionellen KB ab, die 22er Hammerschmidt "raubt" Dir also quasi das letzte Ritzel der genannten Standardübersetzung.

Für mich ist HS 24 perfekt, da ich an steilen Anstiegen mit dem schweren Bomber doch schon mal häufiger auf die leichteste Übersetzung muss, speziell nach nem langen Tag. Andererseits trete ich bergab nur recht selten mit "Schmackes" (frei nach Les Grossman) in die Pedale. Und wenn, dann habe ich definitiv die falsche Abfahrt gewählt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (9. Februar 2011)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Ich drücke es mal so aus:
> 
> Wenn Du das große Ritzel hinten bei einer Standard-Kurbel mit nem kleinsten Blatt = 22 Z für verzichtbar hälst, kannst Du auch die 22er HS nehmen. Das 24er bildet meiner Erinnerung nach die Übersetzung 22/36 bei konventionellen KB ab, die 22er Hammerschmidt "raubt" Dir also quasi das letzte Ritzel der genannten Standardübersetzung.
> 
> Für mich ist HS 24 perfekt, da ich an steilen Anstiegen mit dem schweren Bomber doch schon mal häufiger auf die leichteste Übersetzung muss, speziell nach nem langen Tag. Andererseits trete ich bergab nur recht selten mit "Schmackes" (frei nach Les Grossman) in die Pedale. Und wenn, dann habe ich definitiv die falsche Abfahrt gewählt...




Ja danke für deine/eure Ausführungen, das klingt einleuchtend. Wie gesagt, dieses Detail ist mir bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen 

Zusammenfassend heißt das:

1. Will ich ne Hammerschmidt mit der ich *"besser" / "leichter" *den *Berg **rauf treten* kann, muss ich mir das *24er Blatt* montieren lasssen??!!

2. Will ich ne Hammerschmidt mit der ich *"schneller" / "härter"* den *Berg runter *pedalieren kann, nehm ich das *22er Blatt* weil ich hier den *"größeren" Gang* fahren kann??!!


----------



## BierSteige23 (9. Februar 2011)

So..auch auf die Gefahr hin jetzt gleich wie der grösste Idiot da zu stehen:

ICh blick das mit dem Kettenblatt in der HS nicht so ganz:

Der "kleine Gang" in der HS ist doch einfach das eingebaute Kettenblatt ohne weiteres und der "grosse Gang" ist der Overdrive der das Kettenblatt um den Faktor 1,6 schneller dreht als die Kurbel.
Soweit richtig?

Entspricht dann in der kleinen Übersetzung das Kettenblatt der HS nciht einfach dem Kettenblatt eines normalen Umwerfer-Antriebs? Also weniger Zähne entspricht kleinerer Übersetzung? Dann wäre doch das 22er besser für langsam bergauf als das 24er?
Wo liegt da mein Denkfehler?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Februar 2011)

Servus,

was hier zwei Posts über mir steht ist leider falsch:

Wenn du leichter bergrauf kommen möchtest, benötigst du ein 22er Blatt!
Das 24er Blatt ermöglicht dir schnelleres Bergabfahren. 

Bei mir war lediglich ein Blatt montiert und kein weitere beigelegt. Auf Nachfrage sagte man mir, es gäbe das andere nicht aufpreisfrei dazu (ein Kumpel bekam es hingegen kostenlos nachgeschickt).

Cheers
Kalle

@ Biersteige. Kein Denkfehler - absolut korrekt


----------



## Deleted 200775 (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

man lest ja eigentlich nur gutes über das V.Fr, auch die super Uphill-Option..

Jedoch frage ich mich da wies jetzt im Downhillbereich wirklich aussieht, kann das Bike mithalten mit reinrassigen Downhills? Also Scott Gambler, Mongoose Boot'R, Trek Session 88,..
Also Uphill Option wär für mich eher sehr nebensächlich, mir würd nur drum gehen die schnellen, wendigen und technischen Trails bei mir zu hause rocken, die aber auch hohe Drops und Sprünge beinhalten.
Jedoch werde ich auch oft in Leogang, Schladming,.. fahren, sprich das Bike sollte auch den größeren, gröberen Strecken gewachsen sein und auch in schnellen, harten Passagen stabil bleiben! 
Grundsätzlich brauche ich ein Bike, dass meine engen, technischen Hometrails genauso meistert wie schnelle, harte Strecken..

Jedoch bin ich gerade ein bisschen im Zweifel ob das Bike hier das richtige ist oder ob ich mir doch lieber ein Gambler oder Boot'R nehmen soll.. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Bike in diesem Bereich?

Aja, ich würd Rahmengröße M nehmen und bin 1,82 groß!
Konfiguration:
                   Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2
                   Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid R2C
                   Laufradsatz: Mavic Deemax
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35
Bremsen:Avid Elixir 5
Lenker: Truvativ Boobar DH 
Vorbau: Truvativ AKA 
Griffe: Clamp On 
Steuersartz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia XR
                   Sattelstütze: Truvativ Race
Schaltwerk: Sram X9
Kettenführung: VC-1
Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße


----------



## Unikum777 (9. Februar 2011)

Ne, kein Denkfehler. Ich habe es in der Eile verwechselt. Falsch ist die Erklärung aber, abgesehen von den verwechselten Blattgrößen, nicht.

24 für mehr Speed bergab, 22 für leichter berghoch, grob gesagt. Meines sollte ursprünglich mit nem 24er kommen, habe aber aus den genannten Gründen das 22er genommen. Die Erklärung bleibt aber prinzipiell die gleiche, tausche nur 22 mit 24 

So´n Tag im Büro schafft schon...


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Februar 2011)

Also ist es so rum richtig:

1. Will ich ne Hammerschmidt mit der ich *"besser" / "leichter" *den *Berg **rauf treten* kann, muss ich mir das *22er Blatt* montieren lasssen??!!

2. Will ich ne Hammerschmidt mit der ich *"schneller" / "härter"* den *Berg runter *pedalieren kann, nehm ich das *24er Blatt* weil ich hier den *"größeren" Gang* fahren kann??!!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Februar 2011)




----------



## <NoFear> (9. Februar 2011)

Eesha schrieb:


> ...man lest ja eigentlich nur gutes über das V.Fr, auch die super Uphill-Option.. Jedoch frage ich mich da wies jetzt im Downhillbereich wirklich aussieht, kann das Bike mithalten mit reinrassigen Downhills? ...  Jedoch bin ich gerade ein bisschen im Zweifel ob das Bike hier das richtige ist oder ob ich mir doch lieber ein Gambler oder Boot'R nehmen soll...  Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Bike in diesem Bereich?




Nunja, also wenn ich deinen Beitrag oben so lese willst du zu 99,9 % bergab fahren. Warum holst du dir dann nicht einfach einen der o.g. reinrassigen Downhiller?


----------



## Deleted 200775 (9. Februar 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Nunja, also wenn ich deinen Beitrag oben so lese willst du zu 99,9 % bergab fahren. Warum holst du dir dann nicht einfach einen der o.g. reinrassigen Downhiller?


 
Jap, Uphill will ich nicht wirklich fahren, dafür hab ich ein anderes Rad, sollte wirklich nur für Downhill genutz werden...

Mhm, aber ich bin/war mir nicht sicher ob das Votec nicht auch als reinrassiger Downhiller herhalten würde, da es mir optisch usw sehr gut gefällt!

Also kann das Votec von der Geo usw nicht mit reinrassigen Downhillbikes mithalten?

Mfg


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Februar 2011)

Es hat einen langen Radstand und die Winkel passen - das Bike liegt aber nicht so satt, wie z.B. ein YT Tues.

Meiner Meinung nach eher Freerider, als Downhiller.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackDiver (10. Februar 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Also ist es so rum richtig:
> 
> 1. Will ich ne Hammerschmidt mit der ich *"besser" / "leichter" *den *Berg **rauf treten* kann, muss ich mir das *22er Blatt* montieren lasssen??!!
> 
> 2. Will ich ne Hammerschmidt mit der ich *"schneller" / "härter"* den *Berg runter *pedalieren kann, nehm ich das *24er Blatt* weil ich hier den *"größeren" Gang* fahren kann??!!



Genau richtig! In meinem letzten Post weiter oben hab ich es falschrum  geschrieben.Habe nicht das (normal serienmäßige) 24er Ritzel montiert  sondern das 22er.Nichts anderes als bei einer "normalen" Kurbel.



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Es hat einen langen Radstand und die Winkel passen - das Bike liegt aber nicht so satt, wie z.B. ein YT Tues.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach eher Freerider, als Downhiller.



Da bin ich etwas anderer Meinung: hab bisher kein Bike gefahren das die Symbiose zwischen Freerider und Downhiller so perfekt meistert.Das VFR geht problemlos auch als reiner Downhiller durch.
In der "Freeride" 4/2010 war ein Vergleichstest den nicht die Redakteure fuhren sondern die Gebrüder Ruppert (jedem DHler in Deutschland ein Begriff).Beide entschieden sich für das VFR als den besten DHler,Konkurrenz waren u.a. YT Tues,Trek Session,Scott Gambler,Torque FRX.... Wer den Tests keinen Glauben mehr schenken will (geht mir in der "Bike" so) einfach mal probefahren und selbst vergleichen!


----------



## Deleted 200775 (10. Februar 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Da bin ich etwas anderer Meinung: hab bisher kein Bike gefahren das die Symbiose zwischen Freerider und Downhiller so perfekt meistert.Das VFR geht problemlos auch als reiner Downhiller durch.
> In der "Freeride" 4/2010 war ein Vergleichstest den nicht die Redakteure fuhren sondern die Gebrüder Ruppert (jedem DHler in Deutschland ein Begriff).Beide entschieden sich für das VFR als den besten DHler,Konkurrenz waren u.a. YT Tues,Trek Session,Scott Gambler,Torque FRX.... Wer den Tests keinen Glauben mehr schenken will (geht mir in der "Bike" so) einfach mal probefahren und selbst vergleichen!



Bau, okay das macht mir die Entscheidung nicht gerade leichter  aber danke sehr..

Optisch gefällt mir das Votec einfach super, und vorallem ist das Gewicht sehr sehr interessant, und die Ausstattung passt auch für den Preis!

Mfg
Eesha


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Februar 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Genau richtig! In meinem letzten Post weiter oben hab ich es falschrum  geschrieben.Habe nicht das (normal serienmäßige) 24er Ritzel montiert  sondern das 22er.Nichts anderes als bei einer "normalen" Kurbel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus BlackDriver,

mir ist der Bericht mit dem Ranking bekannt. 

Persönlich gefällt mir das Yt Tues als reinrassiger Downhiller doch besser, als das V.Fr. Wenn es um Vielseitigkeit geht, schlägt das V.Fr die meisten Bikes allerdings selbstverständlich.

Wer Freeride-Touren, Bikepark und dort auch Downhill fahren will, ist mit dem V.Fr super bedient. Wer only Downhill fahren möchte, findet sicherlich auch noch andere gute Alternativen 

Grüße
Kalle

PS: Optisch schlägt das V.Fr die meisten Bikes ja sowieso. Ich bin auch noch hin und hergerissen, ob ich neben Shova und Torque nicht doch noch auch das V.Fr behalte. Das wäre aber grenzwertig


----------



## Grinsekatz (10. Februar 2011)

@Eesha

Ich muss Kalle UND BlackDiver zustimmen.Es ist einfach schwer dieses Teil zu kategorisieren,muss man vielleicht auch nicht,sondern nur seine Eigenschaften kennen.

Ja,ein 88 bügelt sicher besser als das V.FR,kostet aber A in meiner Ausstattung kurz mal 2000 Lappen mehr und B geht uphill wahrscheinlich auf keinen Fall-ok das wiegt bei dir nicht so,np.
So,das BigHit neulich hat auch besser gebügelt als meins ABER,der Trail war sehr feucht/weich,einfach kraftzehrend in einigen flacheren Passagen und genau hier war mein Bike ganz klar im Vorteil,Vortrieb vom feinsten.

Man braucht sicher ein wenig mehr Fahrtechnik um mit dem V.FR DH zu betreiben.Wenn einem das nichts ausmacht hat man wahrscheinlich das vielseitigste BigBike das es gibt
...und ich bin DH Neuling.

@ Kalle
Gibs nicht her,hängs dir notfalls an die Wand.Meins jedenfalls geb ich niemals her,nö


----------



## Grinsekatz (10. Februar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Das wäre aber grenzwertig



Das ist unser Hobby doch sowieso,oder nicht?

Ok,ok,bin schon still


----------



## BlackDiver (12. Februar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch hin und hergerissen, ob ich neben Shova und Torque nicht doch noch auch das V.Fr behalte. Das wäre aber grenzwertig



Trend zum 3.Bike?   Ich hasse diese Kompromisse und mag mir nichtmal einen leichten 2.Laufradsatz für Touren gönnen,deswegen kurbel ich mit dem VFR alles hoch und genieße dann die Abfahrten "kompromissfrei".
Weiß jetzt nicht wie du Shova u. Tork aufgebaut hast,aber ich würd wohl eher eines dieser beiden Bikes hergeben da sie sich wahrscheinlich doch relativ weit überschneiden vom Einsatzbereich her
MfG


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Februar 2011)

3. Bike ist eigentlich noch untertrieben  

Schaun wir mal - heute geht das Torque auf Jungfernfahrt und dann sehen wir weiter.
Wofür einen zweiten Laufradsatz - deine Deemax sind doch leicht genug? 

Torque und Shova sind schon sehr unterschiedlich aufgebaut: Torque hat zudem 173/180mm Federweg und Shova 140/140 mit ganz anderen Winkeln. Vergleichen kann man die Bikes schlecht und jedes hat irgendwie seine Berechtigung.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Platzhoersch (12. Februar 2011)

Wie ist denn das beim V.FR mit den Rahmengrößen? Weiter vorne 
im Thread gibt es ja Vergleichsfotos. Da sieht man außer dem 
Sattelrohr keinen Unterschied. Ich bin nun aber 1,92 und habe 
eine SL von 90cm. Da sollte dann doch L angebracht sein oder? 
Was meint ihr? Weil die Oberrohrlängen und Lenkwinkel haben ja 
nun wirklich keinen Nennenswerten Unterschied. Radstand auch 
nicht. Deswegen nehme ich die vermeintlich bessere 
"Toureneignung" beim L nicht für voll 

Gruß, Ben


----------



## Newmi (12. Februar 2011)

Das L hat einen längeren Sitzdom!!

So, mal ein Video von der Schneeausfahrt! Quali lässt zu wünschen übrig, das es ein Freeware Program war!!! :-(

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoPF3WzoPWs"]YouTube        - Powderplay[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oxytocin (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo.

Hatte auch lange zwischen M und L hin und her überlegt (1,9m, SL 89cm) und habe mich letztendlich für L entschieden.
Es ist nicht nur der Sitzdom höher, wie oben beschrieben. Wenn man die Fotos von der Homepage (da gab es Bilder in M und L) halbtransparent übereinanderlegt, sieht man, dass das Oberrohr beim L Rahmen auch etwas höher an das Sitzrohr herangeht, also auch etwas höher ist.
Für mich war L die richtige Wahl, weil ich damit auch meine Vario Stütze (Joplin 385mm Länge) fahren kann und diese hoch genug rausgeht und auch weit genug versenkt werden kann. Beim M Rahmen hätte der maximale Auszug bei mir nicht mehr gereicht. Die ca. 4cm fehlende Sattelversenkung muss man halt abwägen.

Noch mal was Anderes: Ich habe die Hammerschmidt Ausführung mit dem kurzen X9 Schaltwerk.
Habt ihr bei ähnlichen Konfigurationen auch so Schwierigkeiten das Hinterrad einzubauen. Wenn der Reifen prall gefüllt ist, passt er eigentlich nicht mehr zwischen den Querverbindung der Kettenstreben und dem nach hinten gezogenem Schaltwerk durch. Das "obere" Ritzel des Umwerfers, steht dann der Kassette im Weg, wenn ich das Rad wieder einfädeln will.
Da ich bisher immer längere Schaltwerke hatte, hatte ich so ein Problem bisher nie.
Ist das normal? Oder gibt es doch noch irgendeinen anderen Trick außer jedesmal Luft ablassen, damit der Reifen vom Unfang kleiner wird


----------



## BlackDiver (12. Februar 2011)

Oxytocin schrieb:


> Ist das normal? Oder gibt es doch noch irgendeinen anderen Trick außer jedesmal Luft ablassen, damit der Reifen vom Unfang kleiner wird



Ich hab das ganz kurze Saint Schaltwerk drin,hab da aber keinerlei Probleme.Zieh aber beim Reifeneinbau das Schaltwerk immer nach hinten,also so daß halt maximaler Platz ist


----------



## Platzhoersch (12. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank Oxytocin! So eine Info hatte ich mir erhofft. Will mir 
nämlich für den Uphill eine Kind Shock i950 zulegen. Damit sollte 
dann ja hoffentlich alles Nötige an Sattelhöhen abdecken können. 

Mal was anderes: Was wiegt der Hobel samt Hammerschmidt, 
Doppelbrücke und Teleskopstütze wohl so ungefähr?

Gruß, Ben


----------



## Oxytocin (12. Februar 2011)

@BlackDiver
Das komische ist ja, dass "trotz" des maximalen Zurückziehens des X9 Schaltwerks die Schaltrolle eigentlich nicht an der Kassette vorbei zu bekommen ist, weil der Reifen auf der anderen Seite das weitere Ausweichen verhindert...

@Platzhoersch
Wenn Du die i950 fahren willst solltest Du definitiv L nehmen. Die i950 muss man mindestens 12cm einschieben (gemäß Makierung), damit bietet sie etwas weniger Maximalauszug, als meine alte Joplin, die nur 10cm Mindesteinstecktiefe bei gleicher Gesamtlänge (385mm) hat. Es könnte also schon knapp werden. Bei meiner brauch ich wie gesagt den ganzen Auszug, um mit bester Sattelhöhe zu fahren. (Wellgo Kombipedale, Shimano SH-MP66 (DX) eingeklickt).
Hatte mit der i950 auch schon einmal geliebäugelt.
Mein Wunsch ware allerdings die Rase Mamba. Nur das Bestellen in USA schreckt mich noch etwas ab, weil ich sie nicht vorher probieren kann.
In dem L Rahmen müsste diese nach meinen Messungen gerade so komplett abzusenken sein (die eigentliche Stütze ist ja vom Durchmesser schmaler und könnte so bist fast in die Biegung hineingehen), und hätte ausgefahren dann die erforderliche Höhe.
Falls also jemand dieses Modell hat würde mich dies sehr interessieren...


----------



## _mike_ (12. Februar 2011)

Ich hab ein kurzes X-9 Schaltwerk und auch die HS dran, Reifenein-/Ausbau ist kein Problem. Es ist zwar etwas knapp, geht aber gut.

Ist evtl. die Umschlingung des Schaltwerks zu knapp eingestellt, so daß das obere Schaltröölchen zu nahe am Zahnkranz ist und daher zu wenig Platz bleibt?

Noch ein Tip: immer vporher auf's mittlere Ritzel schalten, dann ist gehts am einfachsten.


----------



## Oxytocin (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo nochmal.

Also bei mir haut das nicht hin 
Sieht das bei Euch genauso aus, wie auf den Fotos?
Ich kann das Schaltwerk nur wenig nach hinten bewegen, da dann sofort die Halterung des Parallelogramm-Teils des Schaltwerks gegen das schwarze Schaltauge stößst.
Damit ist dann nicht mehr genug Ausweichmöglichkeit.









Selbst wenn ich dann noch den Arm mit den beiden Ritzeln hin und her bewege, bekomme ich das Rad nicht richtig rein.



@ _mike_
Eigentlich müsste es doch bei Dir genauso sein, oder?
Oder gibt es verschieden Schaltaugen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oxytocin (13. Februar 2011)

Work-around 

Habe jetzt zumindest einen Trick für mich rausgefunden.
Wenn man das Rad nach hinten rauszieht, die Kette somit zunächst erst einmal auf der Kassette drauf mit nach hinten wegzieht (der Spannarm gibt dann ja nach) und erst dann die Kette von der Kassette hebt, geht es.

Beim Einbau muss man dann auch von hinten anfangen. D.h. zunächst die Kette im Bogen (U-förmig) nach hinten rausziehen und über die Kassette legen, dann vorsichtig das Rad in Richtung Sitzrohr schieben und die Bremsscheibe einfädeln.

Auf diese Variante war ich nicht gekommen, weil ich es gewohnt war das Rad immer von oben (wenn das gesamte Bike auf dem Kopf steht) einzufädeln.
Da mein Canyon noch Schnellspanner hatte ging das gar nicht anders. Bei der Steckachse ist es ja egal wo man anfängt.
Aber komisch ist das schon 
Deswegen würden mich schon noch mal Eure Aufbauten und Erfahrungen interessieren.


----------



## µ_d (13. Februar 2011)

Reifen erst aufpumpen wenn man das Rad angebaut hat?


----------



## Oxytocin (13. Februar 2011)

Darauf war ich wohl schon gekommen   (s.o.)
Mir ging es vor allem um Transport und Wartung. Bei nem Platten wärs klar.


----------



## Grinsekatz (14. Februar 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> ...deswegen kurbel ich mit dem VFR alles hoch und genieße dann die Abfahrten "kompromissfrei"...




Hehe,nun haben wir die perfekte Beschreibung fürs V.FR


----------



## BlackDiver (14. Februar 2011)

Oxytocin schrieb:


> Habe jetzt zumindest einen Trick für mich rausgefunden.
> Wenn man das Rad nach hinten rauszieht, die Kette somit zunächst erst einmal auf der Kassette drauf mit nach hinten wegzieht (der Spannarm gibt dann ja nach) und erst dann die Kette von der Kassette hebt, geht es.



Also so nach deiner Beschreibung zu urteilen mach ich diesen "Trick" sowieso immer.... hab mir da aber noch nie genauere Gedanken drüber gemacht,aber bisher hats noch bei jedem Bike funktioniert


----------



## Oxytocin (14. Februar 2011)

@BlackDiver

ja, ja, der Kopf ist rund, damit das Denken die Richtung wechseln kann...

...meiner nun wohl auch wieder ;-)

...in dem Fall waren es zwar nur 90 Grad Veränderung, aber die hatten halt gefehlt.


----------



## Unknown (19. Februar 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> Dito!
> P.S.: Was mir auffällt, ist das es hier sehr gesittet zugeht, also das Miteinander! Mich würde mal Interessieren, wie alt die V.FR-Treiber hier so sind??
> Ich fang mal an: Ich bin zwischen 29 und 30!!


 

Ich bin zwischen 34-35 

Ps.: Wer hat alles seinen *Atlas Fr gekürzt*?? Bin noch am hardern.
Baummaß stimmt nicht ganz hier, muß mal das Forstamt kontaktieren.
Da geht bestimmt was.


----------



## BlackDiver (19. Februar 2011)

Ich hab meinen Atlas auf 750 gekürzt.Ein "Hebelunterschied" zu den 785 ist nicht zu spüren,aber auf den engen Singletrails gehts einfach besser um die Bäume rum.Wer viel DH fährt bzw. sehr viel im Park unterwegs ist wird an den 785mm nur Vorteile finden,aber wer auch viel enge Trails fährt mit dichtem Baumbestand der kann wohl locker bis 740mm runtergehen und wird rein vom Handling keine Nachteile spüren


----------



## Platzhoersch (21. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie es im Moment mit Lieferzeiten aussieht? Auf Mails antworten die feinen Herren von Votec scheinbar nicht


----------



## Deleted 200775 (21. Februar 2011)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> @Eesha
> 
> Ich muss Kalle UND BlackDiver zustimmen.Es ist einfach schwer dieses Teil zu kategorisieren,muss man vielleicht auch nicht,sondern nur seine Eigenschaften kennen.
> 
> ...



Okay, naja ich hab die Geodaten mal mit meiner zweiten Alternative dem Devinci Wilson 2 2010 verglichen und da ist nicht viel Unterschied! 
Und ein Big Hit bügelt besser als ein V.FR?? Ich denke dann ist das V.Fr wohl eher doch nichts für mich, denn bügeln sollte das Rad schon einigermaßen! Denn auf härteren Strecken sollte es schon viel herhalten und nicht unstabil werden..

Tendiere im Moment eher zum Devinci.. Aber woher erkenne ich welches der beiden besser bügelt, stabiler ist, oder wendiger und technischer? Geodaten sind ja ziemlich ähnlich.. 

Mfg
Eesha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (21. Februar 2011)

Eesha schrieb:


> Tendiere im Moment eher zum Devinci.. Aber woher erkenne ich welches der beiden besser bügelt, stabiler ist, oder wendiger und technischer? Geodaten sind ja ziemlich ähnlich..



...das erkennst Du nur durchs Ausprobieren. Und wenn einer sagt, das Big Hit würde besser "bügeln", sagen das noch längst nicht alle. 
Es kommt immer auf die jeweiligen Vorlieben, das individuelle Fahrkönnen und nicht zuletzt auf die durch verschiedenste Ausstattungspakete bedingten, unterschiedlichen Fahreigenschaften selbst ansonsten rahmengleicher Räder an. Allein durch höhere/flachere Gabelbrücken oder durch tieferes Durchstecken einer Doppelbrücke z.B. ändern sich ratzfatz die Geodaten und somit das Fahrverhalten. Papiervergleiche sind da schwierig, Aussagen einzelner User auch immer nur deren Meinung.

PS: Mich hat das Big Hit beispielsweise gar nicht überzeugt, mit nem sinnvoll aufgebauten Demo kann ich dagegen super Touren fahren. Machen mehrere in meiner Crew schon seit Jahren...   

PPS: Das Wilson hatte ich auch mal auf der Karte. Bedenke: Durch das im Verhältnis zur Kettenstrebe tief hängende Tretlager ist die Montage von ner Zweifachkurbel oder gar einer Hammerschmidt aufgrund des kleinen Blattes eher nicht möglich, die Kette würde über die Strebe schleifen.
Somit Uphilltauglichkeit = 0,0


Gruß


----------



## Deleted 200775 (21. Februar 2011)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> ...das erkennst Du nur durchs Ausprobieren. Und wenn einer sagt, das Big Hit würde besser "bügeln", sagen das noch längst nicht alle.
> Es kommt immer auf die jeweiligen Vorlieben, das individuelle Fahrkönnen und nicht zuletzt auf die durch verschiedenste Ausstattungspakete bedingten, unterschiedlichen Fahreigenschaften selbst ansonsten rahmengleicher Räder an. Allein durch höhere/flachere Gabelbrücken oder durch tieferes Durchstecken einer Doppelbrücke z.B. ändern sich ratzfatz die Geodaten und somit das Fahrverhalten. Papiervergleiche sind da schwierig, Aussagen einzelner User auch immer nur deren Meinung.
> 
> PS: Mich hat das Big Hit beispielsweise gar nicht überzeugt, mit nem sinnvoll aufgebauten Demo kann ich dagegen super Touren fahren. Machen mehrere in meiner Crew schon seit Jahren...
> ...



Da hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht! 

Das einzige was mirs im Moment noch so schwer macht mich zu entscheiden, dass ich übers V.Fr einfach so viel über die Uphill- und Tourentauglichkeit lese (welche mir eigt ziemlich egal ist, weil ich nicht wirklich Uphill fahren werde), aber nie irgendwas über die Downhilleigenschaften usw lese, da frage ich mich ob das Bike das super Uphillfähigkeiten hat überhaupt noch ein guter Downhiller sein kann?!

Aber noch immer fürs Votec spricht einfach die Ausstattung und die Optik.. 
Vom Gesamtkonzept gefällt mir das Votec einfach sehr gut, aber eben hab ich Angst dann mehr einen Freerider und Uphillbike zubekommen als einen Downhiller.. 
Da wär ich mit dem Devinci auf der sicheren Seite 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Februar 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Hmm... ich werde mir demnächst ein aktuelles Modell konfigurieren.
> 
> Folgendes Setup hab ich mir vorgestellt:
> 
> ...



Soooo...  letzte Woche war es dann soweit: *DAS VOTEC V.FR IST BESTELLT! *
Nach langem hin und her hab ich mich mit meinen 184cm Körpergröße dann doch für den *M -Rahmen* entschieden. Ich denke das passt. Konnte es ja auch gottseidank mal Probe fahren. (@wildchild: *THX* )

Nun dann bleibt mir nur noch der Gang ins *Wartezimmer 2011*.

Achso ja wegen den Lieferzeiten: Mir wurde am Telefon gesagt, dass es bei SRAM Verzögerungen gibt und ich ca. fünf bis sechs Wochen warten muss. Naja,... es gibt Schlimmeres!


----------



## Unikum777 (21. Februar 2011)

@Eesha:
Ich drück es mal so aus:
Würde ich auf der letzten Rille auf Zeit den Berg runterschroten wollen, hätte ich ein anderes Bike (vermutlich Trek Session).

ABER: Ich hatte zum Beispiel in PDS nie auch nur ansatzweise das Gefühl, dass mein Bike mich irgendwo limitiert, im Gegenteil. Allerdings hat mir die Möglichkeit, auch mal hochzukurbeln, so manchen Trail erschlossen, den andere nur vom Hörensagen kennen. Der Einsatzradius ist einfach größer.

Sind, wie gesagt, nur meine Erfahrungen und daher nicht zu verallgemeinern. Nur ein Kettenblatt wäre für mich das K.O.-Kriterium, ich fand schon in Whistler mit dem Trek Session den kurzen Gegensanstieg vom 1. Lift zum "Crank it up" zum... :kotz:


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Februar 2011)

tja Unikum777, wenn du das so betonst, dann freue ich mich umso mehr auf mein V.FR!!
Eine Frage hätt ich dennoch an dich: du hast oben geschrieben, dass du bei 1,90m einen M-Rahmen fährst... welche Schrittlänge hast du, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Unikum777 (21. Februar 2011)

Darfst Du, ich habe 92 cm Schrittlänge.
Viel Vorfreude wünsche ich, wirst es nicht bereuen!


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Februar 2011)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Darfst Du, ich habe 92 cm Schrittlänge.
> Viel Vorfreude wünsche ich, wirst es nicht bereuen!



SUPER! Danke dir


----------



## BlackDiver (21. Februar 2011)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> ABER: Ich hatte zum Beispiel in PDS nie auch nur ansatzweise das Gefühl, dass mein Bike mich irgendwo limitiert, im Gegenteil.


 
Ganz genau meine Meinung! Und das betrifft nicht nur PDS sondern sämtliche Parks u. Gebiete in denen ich das VFR bisher fuhr.Kann sein das deswegen "relativ" wenig über die DH-Eigenschaften geschrieben wird weils da einfach nix zu bemängeln gibt.Ich hatte jedenfalls bisher nicht ein einziges Mal das Gefühl irgendetwas nicht schnell genug zu fahren u. zu droppen etc. aufgrund des Bikes,sondern die Grenze kam immer bereits früher vom Fahrer


----------



## Deleted 200775 (23. Februar 2011)

Okay, danke.. 

Ich denke ich werd mir dann das Votec V.Fr nehmen, da meine Fahrerischen Skills (also nur im DH Bereich) noch nicht gerade auf Rennniveau sind. 
Und wenn Ihr auf allen Strecken noch keine Probleme mit dem Bike bekommen habt, dann wird das für mich wohl alle mal reichen^^ 

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 200775 (23. Februar 2011)

Sorry für den Doppelpost aber ich bin gerade beim Bikedesgin und hätte ein paar kleine Fragen auf die ich noch kein Remail bekommen habe.

Glaubt ihr ist es möglich gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis und wenn ich ganz nett frage die Boxxer in Schwarz zu bekommen? Und ist es vielleicht möglich statt dem CB Sage den CB Opium LRS zubekommen, natürlich gegen einen Aufpreis?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Februar 2011)

Eesha schrieb:


> Sorry für den Doppelpost aber ich bin gerade beim Bikedesgin und hätte ein paar kleine Fragen auf die ich noch kein Remail bekommen habe.
> 
> Glaubt ihr ist es möglich gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis und wenn ich ganz nett frage die Boxxer in Schwarz zu bekommen? Und ist es vielleicht möglich statt dem CB Sage den CB Opium LRS zubekommen, natürlich gegen einen Aufpreis?
> 
> Schöne Grüße



Also pass auf, wie oben schon geschrieben habe ich letzte Woche ein längeres Telefonat mit VOTEC gehabt und danach hab ich mein Bike bestellt.

Mir wurde am Servicetelefon gesagt, dass es kein Problem sei eine schwarze bzw. weiße Gabel einzubauen. Gerade bei Rock Shox spielt die Farbwahl keine große Rolle. D.h. hier zahlst du keinen Aufpreis.

Wegen den Laufrädern, da müsstest du halt genau nachfragen. Bedenke jedoch, dass VOTEC nur die SAGE FR im Konfigurator hat. Von den OPIUM DH hab ich bisher nichts gelesen. Kann mir vorstellen, dass es hier ein Problem geben könnte. Aber telefonsich nachfragen hilft


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. Februar 2011)

hi leude..

ich klink mich nu auch mal hier ein.

mein V.FR ist auch bestellt, jedoch in einer "relativ" einfachen Konfiguration. ZU SONDERWÜNSCHEN: Am Telefon wurde mir gesagt, dass NUR die Teile verbaut werden, die es in einer der Ausführungen gibt oder die es im Konfigurator zur Auswahl gibt. Extrasonderwünsche müssen sich die Kunden dann selbst erfüllen. Daher ist´s fast sinnvoller die einfachste Variante zu bestellen und das Rad dann entsprechend umzubauen.

Ich in meinem Fall werde eine 2fach Kurbel mit entsprechendem Umwerfer und mittlerem X.9 Schaltwerk verbauen. Die Teile dafür gibts nicht im Konfig und werden von Votec auch nicht montiert. Also, selber machen.

Auch habe ich mir für den Anfang eine RS Domain 318 bestellt, weil ich in Zeit X eine Fox 36 VAN 180 verbauen möchte. Das hat aber noch Zeit, unter Umständen sogar ein Jahr (weil Vater werden und so). Nur bei den Bremsen lass ich mich nicht lumpen. Die Elixir CR ist das mindeste. a) Mag ich AVID einfach b) sind mir andere zu teuer, dafür dass ich nie Probleme mit AVIDs hatte und die einfach richtig gut finde. 

Und Federn hab ich noch bei bike-components bestellt: 550er Vivid- und extraharte (blaue) Domainfeder für meine geschmeidigen 95 Nackisch-kilo.. BÄM!

Jetzt muss Votec nur noch fertig werden. ICK FREU MIR


----------



## Deleted 200775 (23. Februar 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Also pass auf, wie oben schon geschrieben habe ich letzte Woche ein lÃ¤ngeres Telefonat mit VOTEC gehabt und danach hab ich mein Bike bestellt.
> 
> Mir wurde am Servicetelefon gesagt, dass es kein Problem sei eine schwarze bzw. weiÃe Gabel einzubauen. Gerade bei Rock Shox spielt die Farbwahl keine groÃe Rolle. D.h. hier zahlst du keinen Aufpreis.
> 
> Wegen den LaufrÃ¤dern, da mÃ¼sstest du halt genau nachfragen. Bedenke jedoch, dass VOTEC nur die SAGE FR im Konfigurator hat. Von den OPIUM DH hab ich bisher nichts gelesen. Kann mir vorstellen, dass es hier ein Problem geben kÃ¶nnte. Aber telefonsich nachfragen hilft



Okay, danke sehr! 
Das mit der Gabel freut mich sehr, denn eine weiÃe Gabel passt mir im Moment nicht so richtig ins Farbkonzept.. Aber mal schaun 

Mhm, schade.. Ich hoffe ich schaffs irgendwie, dass ich sie statt den Sage bekommen, denn ich kennen keinen der mir den LRS Sage um 700-800â¬ abnimmt oder die Mavic oder Dt fÃ¼r einen halbwegs guten Preis bei dem ichn dann nicht zu viel draufzahlen mÃ¼sste fÃ¼r die Opium! Denn die CB Opium kosten ja 900â¬, und soviel draufzahlen und herumverkaufen ist mir nicht wert ums Optisch genau so zu haben.. 

Mfg


----------



## mike0h (23. Februar 2011)

Eesha schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht!
> 
> Das einzige was mirs im Moment noch so schwer macht mich zu entscheiden, dass ich übers V.Fr einfach so viel über die Uphill- und Tourentauglichkeit lese (welche mir eigt ziemlich egal ist, weil ich nicht wirklich Uphill fahren werde), aber nie irgendwas über die Downhilleigenschaften usw lese, da frage ich mich ob das Bike das super Uphillfähigkeiten hat überhaupt noch ein guter Downhiller sein kann?!
> 
> ...



Vielleicht kann ich dir da noch etwas weiterhelfen.
Ich habe jetzt auch das Votec V.Fr seit letztes Jahr November. 
Ich habe es mit Deemax Ultimate, Boxxer usw. bestellt, also voll DH-tauglich. Außerdem habe ich einen Flatbar montiert und die Kassette gegen eine Dura Ace 11-21 ersetzt. 
So ist es praktisch nur bergab im Einsatz. Und da schlägt es sich super, werde es diese Saison auch auf den Rennen fahren. 

Hab mit 1,91m Körpergröße das M genommen. Mit dem tieferen Tretlager liegt es so super auf der Strecke und in Kurven. Der Hinterbau arbeitet mit dem Vivid super feinfühlig und sehr geräuscharm, ich wüsste nicht, wo der Unterschied zu einem "richtigem" DH-Bike sein sollte.

Vielleicht noch ein paar Kritikpunkte zur Serienausstattung im Bezug auf den Downhilleinsatz:
- Sattelstütze musste ich erstmal abschneiden, damit man sie akzeptabel weit versenken kann
- Die Muddy Mary mit Freeride Karkasse sind nicht für ne richtige DH-Strecke. Also Reifen mit Downhill-Karkasse aufziehen.
- Schaltwerk hätte ich persönlich lieber eines mit kurzem Käfig gehabt, als mit mittlerem, so auch eine kleinere Kassette

Also du machst auf keinen Fall was falsch, wenn du dir das V.Fr als reinen DHer kaufst.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Deleted 200775 (23. Februar 2011)

mike0h schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich dir da noch etwas weiterhelfen.
> Ich habe jetzt auch das Votec V.Fr seit letztes Jahr November.
> Ich habe es mit Deemax Ultimate, Boxxer usw. bestellt, also voll DH-tauglich. Außerdem habe ich einen Flatbar montiert und die Kassette gegen eine Dura Ace 11-21 ersetzt.
> So ist es praktisch nur bergab im Einsatz. Und da schlägt es sich super, werde es diese Saison auch auf den Rennen fahren.
> ...



Yeah, danke!  
Genau so wen hab ich gesucht der das Votec zum DH-Rennen fahren benutzt.. Jetzt hab ich endlich meinen "Beweis", dass das Bike auch harte Strecken usw wegsteckt und mithalten kann im normalen DH-Bereich!

Jetzt kann ich mir mit ruhigem Gewissen das V.Fr kaufen  
Ich muss nur noch die richtige Farbauswahl finden/kombinieren die mir gefällt!

Schöne Grüße

[Edit]:

Hier meine Favouriten:

1) Falls das mit der schwarzen Boxxer und den CB Opium was wird:








2) Falls das nicht wird und ich die CB Sage nehme:







3) Falls ich mich für die Mavic Deetracks oder DT EX 1750 entscheide:





(Ich hoffe der Besitzer diese Bikes hat nichst dagegen, dass ich sein Bild nehme aber ich werds nichts nachbaun oder so sondern lediglich das Rahmendesign ebenfalls so machen und die selben Felgen)

Am Exotischten wären natürlich Version 1 und 2, aber naja die LRS.. kA mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (24. Februar 2011)

Das zweite finde ich ganz gut. 
Ich tendiere selber gerade zu weis, schwarz, gelb (Felgen: gelbe Mavic) oder weiß, weiß, weiß mit antrazithem VOTEC Kleber - geht so etwas, wie sieht der Schriftzug aus wenn man alles weiss ordert - etwa weiße schrift auf weißem Grund ?


----------



## Unikum777 (24. Februar 2011)

Das Zweite findet man nach nem ordentlichen Abflug in der Botanik ja nie wieder 

Gut aussehen tun sie alle, aber beim Dritten bin ich ja auch parteiisch...

Allerdings habe ich persönlich über die Haltbarkeit der Crankbrothers eher Negatives gehört, obwohl die Optik natürlich schon heiß ist.

Gruß


----------



## Newmi (24. Februar 2011)

Also mit den Sonderwünschen ist Votec schon Spitze, aber als ich letztes Jahr wegen einer schwarzen, anstatt der weißen Totem nachgefragt habe, hieß es auch "Nein, geht nicht"!!
Was mich aber bis heute etwas verärgert, ist die Tatsache, das die Totem nur mit 1 1/8"-Schaft verbaut wurde!!
Ist das beim 2011-Modell noch immer so??


----------



## ikkyu. (24. Februar 2011)

Hello,

I wanted to know or are actually manufactured frames Votec, from Germany or Taiwan ?

If you have any links or pictures to confirm this.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe. (Sorry but i don't speak german.)


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Februar 2011)

I'm not absolutely sure but as far as I know votec frames are 100% made in germany.


----------



## ikkyu. (24. Februar 2011)

Yeah, me too, but it is hard to find items for the confirmed that it is 100% made in Germany.

Currently on the forum Cycling Green (Vélo Vert, in french)
We seek to know with a little investigation on brands.
Where are actually manufactured their frames and components ...
At this time, the conclusion is pretty scary.

in Germany you seem you better go out ...


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Februar 2011)

Dude, are you using some kind of translating tool? Your words make little sense...


----------



## ikkyu. (24. Februar 2011)

Ooops  Oui je ne parle que français. 

Mais, j'essaye tant bien que mal de me faire comprendre. 

Pas facile de trouvé des infos, alors on essaye les forums étranger. Allez accroche toi pour comprendre ceci Ransom Andy


----------



## 13bb (24. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein Neuzugang direkt nach der Abholung.
Ist noch das 2010er Modell. Bei der Sonderaktion im November konnte ich nicht widerstehen. 





Bzgl. der Farbwünsche ist Votec schon sehr flexibel.
Muss nur noch ein weißer Sattel dran.

Leider haben sie aber bei mir den falschen Steursatz verbaut, wodurch die Einbaumaße der Boxxer nicht mehr eingehalten werden. Der passende Steursatz ist zum Glück gestern angekommen. 
Außerdem haben sie anstelle der bestellten 550er Vivid Feder die Standardfeder verbaut. Soll aber auch noch nachgeliefert werden.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Februar 2011)

Da hat ja wer meine Farbe kopiert 

Viel Spaß mit dem Radel...

By the way: the new votec frames are made in taiwan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (24. Februar 2011)

13bb schrieb:


> ... anstelle der bestellten 550er Vivid Feder die Standardfeder verbaut. Soll aber auch noch nachgeliefert werden.



a pros pros Vivid Feder... welche Feder ist nochmal standardmäßig verbaut?

Welche Feder braucht man bei 78 kg Nettogewicht? ?


----------



## 13bb (24. Februar 2011)

@Kalle: Gefällt mir einfach deutlich besser als die "Standard-Farben". Aber muss ich Dir ja nicht sagen.

@No Fear: Bei mir ist die 450er verbaut


----------



## _mike_ (24. Februar 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> a pros pros Vivid Feder... welche Feder ist nochmal standardmäßig verbaut?
> 
> Welche Feder braucht man bei 78 kg Nettogewicht? ?



450er ist Standard - war mir mit 75kg viel zu weich.

Jetzt hab ich ne 550er drin, die passt besser zur Gabel und ich mag es eher ein wenig straffer als viel zu plushy.


----------



## Platzhoersch (25. Februar 2011)

Ich brauche Hilfe!!!

Komponenten weiß ich, Farbe weiß ich (dunkel grün wie das V.SR 1.2) Aber was mache ich mit den Felgen? Kann man das Bike mit den Sage Felgen auf einen Fahhradträger spannen? Sind die Sage auch für schwere Fahrer geeignet (105kg inkl Ausrüstung) oder sollte ich dann lieber Deemax nehmen? Sieht das halbwegs aus mit silbernen Felgen, weißer Gabel und grünem Rahmen?

Ahhhh! Ich will bestellen! :-D


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Februar 2011)

13bb schrieb:


> @Kalle: Gefällt mir einfach deutlich besser als die "Standard-Farben". Aber muss ich Dir ja nicht sagen.
> 
> @No Fear: Bei mir ist die 450er verbaut



und dein gewicht?


----------



## Deleted 200775 (25. Februar 2011)

Aja, ich hab News wegen meinem V.Fr!

Boxxer sind in weiß und schwarz vorhanden, dh man kann es sich aussuchen, jedoch gitbs beide Gabeln erst ab Mai (weil SRAM irgend ein Problem hat oder so)!

Und da ich sicher nicht bis Mai warten werden, hab ich mir das Votec aus dem Kopf geschlagen..

Das heißt für alle die ein V.Fr mit Boxxer wollen, bis Mai warten, weil eben die Boxxer nicht früher verfügbar ist!

Mfg
Eesha


----------



## Oxytocin (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo.

Für alle, die mal ein nicht speziell getuntes Gewicht interessiert. Ich habe jetzt endlich eine Waage probieren können.
So wie es hier ist: 17,7 Kg  (ach ja, und L-Rahmen)




Wie zu sehen, Gewicht mit:
Pedale (Wellgo DH Kombipedal)
Hammerschmidt FR
BoXXer WC (bei den 2010er VFRs war es noch die leichtere WC)
Joplin L 385mm Variostütze mit Selle SLR
Syntace Vector 7075 10mm Rise 760mm
Avid CR
Demaxx


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Februar 2011)

einfach geil


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Februar 2011)

Oxytocin schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Für alle, die mal ein nicht speziell getuntes Gewicht interessiert. Ich habe jetzt endlich eine Waage probieren können.
> So wie es hier ist: 17,7 Kg  (ach ja, und L-Rahmen)
> ...



Scheee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Platzhoersch (25. Februar 2011)

Ich habe nun auch endlich bestellt! Wird ziemlich genau die selbe Ausstattung. Nur andere Farbkombi... 

Woohoo! 

Nun heißt es warten :-D


----------



## BierSteige23 (25. Februar 2011)

Eesha schrieb:


> Aja, ich hab News wegen meinem V.Fr!
> 
> Boxxer sind in weiß und schwarz vorhanden, dh man kann es sich aussuchen, jedoch gitbs beide Gabeln erst ab Mai (weil SRAM irgend ein Problem hat oder so)!
> 
> ...



 Whaaaaaat?
Woher kommt die Info?


----------



## Platzhoersch (25. Februar 2011)

Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Heute bestellt und Lieferzeit wurde mit MAXIMAL 8 Wochen angeben. Mit Boxxer. Das wäre noch April...


----------



## Deleted 200775 (25. Februar 2011)

Naja, ich bin leider gerade nicht an meinem PC, aber ich kann euch morgen die Email suchen und hier herein zitieren!

Mhm, ja mir wurde auch vor 2 Tagen gesagt die Lieferzeit wird 6-8 Wochen betragen und könnte fix eingehalten werden, und dann hab ich noch nachgefragt wann man weiß welche Boxxer in welcher Farbe verfügbar sein wird und dann hab ich heute eine Email erhalten wo drinnen stand, dass er heute erfahren hat, dass weiße und schwarze Boxxer bestellt worden sind, jedoch Sram Lieferprobleme hat und die Boxxer Gabeln erst Anfang Mai verfügbar sind!
Ich hab dann noch mal eine Email geschickt mit expliziter Frage "Wann dann ein V.Fr mit Boxxer lieferbar sein wird?", jedoch noch ohne Antwort!

Ich übernehme jedoch keine Grantie oder so, und bin mir auch nicht ui 100% sicher aber ich kann euch morgen die Email hereinzitieren!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## 13bb (25. Februar 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> und dein gewicht?



Gut 80kg ohne Ausrüstung.
Die 450er empfinde ich als zu weich - zur 550er kann ich noch nichts sagen.
Aber hier im Forum habe ich bei ähnlichem Gewicht die Empfehlung für die 550er gesehen.

@Oxytocin: Ich komme mit den Muddy Marry's in der Downhillversion auf ca. 18,3kg (Größe M)
                Die 17,7kg sind mit Faltreifen oder?


----------



## _mike_ (25. Februar 2011)

13bb schrieb:


> Gut 80kg ohne Ausrüstung.
> Die 450er empfinde ich als zu weich - zur 550er kann ich noch nichts sagen.
> Aber hier im Forum habe ich bei ähnlichem Gewicht die Empfehlung für die 550er gesehen.



Jo, das war ich. Damals >75kg, jetzt nackich wieder <72kg war ich letztes Jahr doch noch ein wenig schwerer  
Aber mit kompletter Schutzkleidung (FF, Jacket, Protektoren + Rucksack) sind 80+ immer noch drin.
Bin nur am überlgen ob ich den Drop-Stop mal von mittel auf weich tausche.


!! Was Ihr aber auch beachten müsst:  mein Vivid ist ein B-Tune, und ich glaub hier irgendwo gelesen zu haben das nur noch C-Tune verbaut wird.
D.h. also das die jetzt verbauten eine stärkere Progression haben und daher die Erfahrungswerte nicht 1:1 übertragbar sind.

Ergo: nur versuch mach kluch, und die eigenen Vorlieben und die Fahrweise bzw. das primär genutzte Einsatzgebiet sollten die alleinige Entscheidungsgrundlage bilden. Ich fahr halt 80% auf derberen Naturtrails und im Park nur Drops bis 2,5m *schäm* also muss meine Feder für euch nicht unbedingt passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oxytocin (25. Februar 2011)

@13bb
Genau, die Freeride Folding mit Snake Skin, noch die Votec original Bereifung.

Und zu der Federhärte:
Bin auch schon am überlegen, ob ich mir gleich eine härte Feder bestelle (habe das Rad noch neu und war noch nicht im Park).
Dämpfer ist bei mir eben auch das C-Tune.
Mein Gewicht 77Kg ohne Klamotten.
Kann man mit der 450er ruhig erst mal starten, oder muss ich mir da gleich Gedanken machen wegen Durchschlägen?
Meine Drops sind noch recht bescheiden (bspw. Mitteldrop Braunlage aus der Dropbatterie am Anfang, sind vielleicht alles in allem 1,5m, oder?).


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Februar 2011)

Soweit ich weiss kann man die RS federn eh um bis zu 5mm vorspannen. Ein rantasten an die passende Härte ist somit recht einfach. Wenn ich hier die Posts so lese, bekommen ich fast Angst mit meinen 94 kilos.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (26. Februar 2011)

SO hier die Mail von Votec:



> Hallo Herr Schoberleitner,
> 
> ich habe gerade erfahren das die Boxxxer in weiß und schwarz bestellt sind, allerdings hat SRAM bei der Produktion ein Problem gehabt und liefern diese jetzt erst anfang Mai aus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Platzhoersch (26. Februar 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss kann man die RS federn eh um bis zu 5mm vorspannen. Ein rantasten an die passende Härte ist somit recht einfach. Wenn ich hier die Posts so lese, bekommen ich fast Angst mit meinen 94 kilos.



Was soll ich denn sagen? Ich habe mit kompletter Ausrüstung 105 kg! Welche Feder nimmt man dann? Ok, in der Boxxer die schwarze. Und im Vivid?

Bin ratlos...


----------



## _mike_ (26. Februar 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss kann man die RS federn eh um bis zu 5mm vorspannen. Ein rantasten an die passende Härte ist somit recht einfach. Wenn ich hier die Posts so lese, bekommen ich fast Angst mit meinen 94 kilos.



Aber die Vorspannung hat nix mit dem Federverhalten zu tun; zumindest machst du aus einer weichen Feder keine harte!

PS: auch hier gibt das auf der Rock Shox Seite erhältliche Vivid Handbuch Aufschluß bzw. gibts hier auch einen eigenen Thread für ;-)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Februar 2011)

Korrekt - mit den Spacern kannst du lediglich die Vorspannung und somit den SAG verändern. Die Feder wird hierdurch aber keinesfalls Härter oder schlägt weniger selten durch. Das verhinderst du nur mit einer härteren Feder.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Deleted 200775 (26. Februar 2011)

Okay, hab kurz mal mit Votec telefoniert um alles zu klären!

Fazit:
Boxxer werden erst Anfang Mai wieder verfügbar sein und die CB Laufräder erst Ende April! 
Zitat von ihm: "Wenn ich jetzt ein V.Fr bestelle mit Boxxer (und CB LRS) muss ich bis Mitte Mai warten bis ichs hab"!

Dann wirds wohl nix mit Votec bei mir.. Werd mir dann doch ein bisschen sparen und mir ein Devinci 2011 holen

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Februar 2011)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Aber die Vorspannung hat nix mit dem Federverhalten zu tun; zumindest machst du aus einer weichen Feder keine harte!



ei, das is klar. was ich damit zu sagen versuchte: es ist blödsinnig sich an ein nicht-durchrauschendes fahrwerk heranzutasten, wenn man schon im grund-setup die falsche feder verbaut hat. und diese ist daran zu erkennen, dass die feder im normal eingebauten zustand den passenden sag freigibt (1mm vorgespannt (war das glaub ich) und sag wie gewünscht). und dann kann man immernoch im bereich von 5mm vorspannung sein wunsch-sag einstellen. alles darüber hinaus resultiert in einer härteren feder.

aber das soll jetzt nicht thema dieses threads werden., in der tat.


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Februar 2011)

welche tretlagerbreite hat denn das v.fr?


----------



## 13bb (26. Februar 2011)

Bei mir ist auch der B-Tune verbaut?

Mal abwarten bis die 550er kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oxytocin (27. Februar 2011)

13bb schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Neuzugang direkt nach der Abholung.
> Ist noch das 2010er Modell. Bei der Sonderaktion im November konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
> 
> 
> ...



An alle aktuellen und künftigen BoXXer VFR Fahrer. Schaut Euch die Einbaumaße der BoXXer noch mal genau an.
Zwischen der Oberkante der unteren Gabelbrücke und der Oberkante des Gabelrohres sollten laut Rock Shox 156 (+/-2mm) sein. Die Oberkante des Gabelrohrs soll auch mindestens 2mm über die obere Gabelbrücke hinausstehen.
Diese Maße passen mit dem semi integrierten Steuersatz der 2010 Modelle und der flacheren Gabelbrücke.
Beim 2011 Modell(foto) ist, wie bei 13bb auf dem Foto, der aufliegende Steuersatz verbaut.
Bei diesem Steuersatz passt die flache Gabelbrücke nicht mehr.
Auf dem Homepagefoto ist auch die höhere Gabelbrücke zu diesem Steuersatz verbaut. Eventuell müssen dann aber die Gabelrohre noch etwas weiter durchgeschoben werden, damit die 156 (+/-2mm) wieder passen.

@13bb 
Bekommst Du die 550er kostenfrei dazu?


----------



## Platzhoersch (27. Februar 2011)

Könnte mir nochmal jemand einen Tipp geben für 105kg 
auf dem V.FR bezüglich Federhärte für den Vivid?


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Februar 2011)

mein nacktgewicht beträgt derzeit stolze 95 kilos ( winter olé :/ ). daher hab ich mir die 550er zusätzlich bestellt. laut RS website gibts die federn bis 650. hab aber in keinem onlineshop eine feder grösser als 550 gefunden.

wieviel die klamotten wiegen weiss ich nicht.


----------



## BlackDiver (27. Februar 2011)

Hier kannst du die Federhärte berechnen:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Ich fahr bei ca.76kg nackt  jetzt die 550er und war vorher mit der 450er eine zeitlang unterwegs.War deutlich softer logischerweise aber ich hatte trotzdem nicht ständig Durchschläge,also da fängt der Vivid in der Endprogression schon einiges ab



Ransom Andy schrieb:


> hab aber in keinem onlineshop eine feder grösser als 550 gefunden.


Bikeparts-Online.de hat auch größere Federhärten da
Es muss übrigens  keine RS-Feder sein,auch die Manitou Federn passen und sind meist günstiger.Und am besten in kompletter Montur auf die Waage stellen,mit Protektoren,Rucksack etc. kommt verdammt viel Gewicht zusammen!


----------



## fedri-ho (27. Februar 2011)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Könnte mir nochmal jemand einen Tipp geben für 105kg
> auf dem V.FR bezüglich Federhärte für den Vivid?



Ich wieg so um die 92 kg naggisch und bin am Anfang die 600er Feder gefahren. War mir allerdings etwas zu straff und bockig. Bin dann runter auf die 550er und bin echt zufrieden damit. Fahr die Feder eigentlich nicht vorgespannt und hab keine Probleme mit Durschlägen oder so. Hab allerdings nen B-Tune verbaut. Vielleicht bau ich den Shim-Stack mal um auf C-Tune, da ich eher ein Freund etwas weicherer Feder und strafferer Dämpfung bin.

Ergo: Ich hab noch ne kaum gefahrene 600er Feder abzugeben. Bei interesse PM.

Greetz

BTW: Hat sich irgendwer schon mal für das VSR interessiert? Das mit den Gewichten kommt mir spanisch vor. Das ist doch der VFR Rahmen mit leichteren Bauteilen und weniger Federweg, oder?


----------



## hamiraschombk (27. Februar 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> Also mit den Sonderwünschen ist Votec schon Spitze, aber als ich letztes Jahr wegen einer schwarzen, anstatt der weißen Totem nachgefragt habe, hieß es auch "Nein, geht nicht"!!
> Was mich aber bis heute etwas verärgert, ist die Tatsache, das die Totem nur mit 1 1/8"-Schaft verbaut wurde!!
> Ist das beim 2011-Modell noch immer so??



@newmi:
trotz telefonischer Abklärung und schriftlicher Bestellung ist bei mir die Totem nur mit 1 1/8 Zoll Gabelschaft gekommen - votec hat sich hier bei mir nicht "optimal" verhalten. Ich habe die neue 1 1/8 Zoll Totem dann bei meinem Händler drangegeben und mir dann eine mit 1 1/2 Zoll Gabelschaft bestellt - musste dafür halt wieder in die eigeneTasche greifen - aber jetzt bin ich voll zufreiden.


----------



## Newmi (27. Februar 2011)

Ich finde es "gelinde" gesagt Schwachsinn, ein 1 1/2" Steuerrohr von Haus aus mit ner 
1 1/8" Gabel auszustatten!!


----------



## 13bb (28. Februar 2011)

@Oxytocin: Nach telefonischer Absprache vor Bestellung sollte kostenlos die 550er Feder verbaut werden. Hab das dann bei der Online-Bestellung auch noch mal so angegeben und mir bestätigen lassen.
Bei Auslieferung war dann aber leider die Standard-Feder verbaut. Nach Rücksprache mit Votec wird mir die Feder nachgeliefert, sobald sie wieder verfügbar ist.

Vom VFR und dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bin ich begeistert. 
Den Service empfinde ich allerdings als eher mittelmäßig. Bei mir war der falsche Steuersatz verbaut (Boxxer Einbaumaß), es wurde eine andere Kettenführung verbaut als in der Produktbeschreibung, 550er Feder nicht verbaut und die Rückmeldung auf emails war auch eher durchwachsen.
Gerade das Verbauen des falschen Steuersatzes darf aus meiner Sicht nicht passieren und hätte spätestens bei der Gabel-Montage auffallen müssen.
Den richtigen Steuersatz habe ich zum Glück recht schnell zugeschickt bekommen und die 550er Feder kommt hoffentlich auch bald.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. März 2011)

Moin moin Gemeinde 

Hab bei Votec wegen den Federn nachgefragt und folgende Antwort bekommen:



> Hallo Herr      ,
> >
> > wir verbauen standardmässig die 550 Federn in diesem Jahr.
> >
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 13bb (1. März 2011)

Komisch, dass sie mir diese dann bisher noch nicht nachliefern konnten?


----------



## Oxytocin (1. März 2011)

Hallo.

Hat vielleicht jemand aus dem Forum eine noch neuwertige 550er Feder übrig? ->PN
Oder kann man die jetzt doch bei Votec direkt (und vielleicht sogar günstiger) bestellen, wenn die die jetzt generell verbauen?

Hatte jetzt noch mal bei Votec angefragt und auch für mein Gewicht (77kg ohne Kleidung, also mit allem vielleicht so 85Kg) die 550er als Empfehlung bekommen.


----------



## Unknown (1. März 2011)

Ich wiege ca 95 kilo und fahre die 550 feder ist genau richtig. 450 war mir was zu weich 
Mal ne Frage an das Boxxer Team, wer hat noch ein leichtes schmatz Geräuch beim ausfedern???


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. März 2011)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...6-222mm-Vivid-Daempfer-Modell-2008-2010-.html


----------



## Unknown (1. März 2011)

BZW hört sich leicht nach luftpumpe an, die Boxxer natürlich. 
?????????????????????


----------



## Mr.Freako (1. März 2011)

Hi Leute bin ma neu hier und wollte ma schauen was ihr so zu erzählen habt.Und vieleicht ein Tricks und Tips für mich habt. Hab mein 2010 V.FR neu aufgebaut neue parts ect. wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr in meinen Albums nachschauen.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oxytocin (1. März 2011)

Hallo hier im Forum.

Interessant, mal ein anderer Dämpfer... Also mir hatte dieser Thread viel geholfen und interessante Infos gegeben. Hat mich auch in meiner Entscheidung für das VFR bestärkt.

@_mike_
Danke auch noch mal für die Tipps zum Dämpferschutz... (Post 549)
@da 5oul
...und die Schablone (Post 952)

...habe jetzt ein Stück Plastik von meinem alten Golf 2 "umfunktioniert"


----------



## Oxytocin (1. März 2011)

Hier noch mal mit Foto:





...befestigt auch mit (selbstklebendem) Klettband (bei Hein Gericke gefunden).


----------



## da_5oul (2. März 2011)

Hi,

im ersten moment ohne den Text gelesen zu haben dachte ich "Wow hat Votec entlich mal nen Dämpferschutz rausgebracht?" 

Sieht sehr gut aus mit dem Schriftzug 

lg


----------



## <NoFear> (2. März 2011)

Oxytocin schrieb:


> Hier noch mal mit Foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sieht ja geil aus!!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (2. März 2011)

Mr.Freako schrieb:


> Hi Leute bin ma neu hier und wollte ma schauen was ihr so zu erzählen habt.Und vieleicht ein Tricks und Tips für mich habt. Hab mein 2010 V.FR neu aufgebaut neue parts ect. wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr in meinen Albums nachschauen.
> 
> lg




ähm... könnte es sein, dass du in deinem album ausschließlich fotos vom *V.SX *drinne hast? ein *V.FR* kann ich nicht finden!


----------



## µ_d (2. März 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ähm... könnte es sein, dass du in deinem album ausschließlich fotos vom *V.SX *drinne hast? ein *V.FR* kann ich nicht finden!



?


----------



## Unikum777 (2. März 2011)

Fehlpost... Ich brauch nen Kaffee


----------



## <NoFear> (2. März 2011)

µ_d schrieb:


> ?





ja hat sich erledigt, hab sie gefunden... ich war 2 klicks davon entfernt 


Frage: Bist du mit deinem _V.SX_ zufrieden, Mr.Freako?


----------



## 13bb (3. März 2011)

@Oxytocin: Was für ein Steuersatz ist bei Dir, zusammen mit der flachen Gabelbrücke, verbaut? Votec hat mir den Sixpack "The cup" zum Austausch zugeschickt.
Ist bei Dir zwischen der oberen Steuersatzkappe und der Gabelbrücke ein Spacer (ca. 2mm) verbaut?


----------



## Oxytocin (3. März 2011)

Bei mir wurde dann ein "FSA Orbit 1.5" (Aufdruck) eingebaut.
Dieser hat laut technischem FSA Katalog (Download auf deren Homepage)
eine Höhe von 7,1 + 3,5 = 10,6
Und es sieht so aus, als würde zwischen
-Steuersatz und flacher Gabelbrücke-
noch ein schmaler Spacer (ca. knapp 5mm) liegen.
Damit passen die von Rock Shox vorgegebenen Einbaumaße perfekt.

(Oberhalb der oberen Gabelbrücke, d.h. unter der obersten Abschlusskappe ist ein deutlich höherer Spacer, wobei hier ja ausschließlich die Länge des Gabelschaftes ausschlaggebend ist, oder?)

Nachtrag: Auf den Fotos in meinem Album, insbesondere dem Frontalbild kann man es in der höchsten Auflösung sogar einigermaßen sehen.
Da der Sixpack 16,8mm haben soll, brauchst Du dazwischen vielleicht gar keinen weiteren Spacer, da der Sixpack ohnehin schon höher ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fedri-ho (5. März 2011)

Auch bei mir ist ein dünner Spacer zwischen oberer Gabelbrücke (flache) und dem Steuersatz (FSA Orbit Z 1.5R) verbaut. Der ist auch notwendig, da die Brücke sonst den oberen Teil des Steuersatzes nicht richtig klemmt. Fehlt der Spacer, drücken die Verrippungen der Gabelbrücke den Steuersatz einseitig nach unten, was dazu führt, dass vorne ein Spalt zwischen Klemmring und Lagerschale bleibt. Mit Spacer (da reichen 2 oder 3 mm) passt alles.

greetz


----------



## Oxytocin (5. März 2011)

@fedri-ho
Stimmt, ohne Spacer würde die Brücke (auf dem Orbit Z 1.5R) wirklich schlecht aufliegen, alleine wegen der Vertiefungen in der Brücke für die Gewinde für den direct-mount Vorbau.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass auf Deinen Fotos im Album (ursprünglich?) auch ein hoher Vorbau mit der flachen Brücke (und damit den falschen Gabelmaßen) verbaut war?

@13bb
Hast Du den Sixpack jetzt schon eingebaut? Passt es mit dem Steuersatz und dem (2mm) Spacer dann überhaupt noch mit der 156mm+/-2mm von der Gabel?


----------



## 13bb (5. März 2011)

Die Lagerschalen sind eingebaut, der Rest kommt erst morgen.

Geb Dir dann Bescheid.


----------



## fedri-ho (6. März 2011)

@ Oxytocin
Ja, das ganze war vor ca. einem Jahr ... man sollte glauben, das wäre inzwischen besser. Mir wurde die Kiste auch mit falschem Steuersatz ausgeliefert und ich als Kunde musste rausfinden, dass das mit den Einbaumaßen vorne und hinten nicht passt.  Der richtige Steuersatz wurde dann nachgeliefert und ich hab ihn selber umgebaut. Die Fotos sind noch mit falschem Steuersatz. Und beim Umbau hat sich dann eben rausgestellt, dass unter der Brücke ein Spacer notwendig ist. 

Um das ganze noch zu toppen: Ich war einer derer mit zu kurzer unterer Dämpferschraube und ergo verbogenem Rahmen. Der Rahmen wurde anstandslos getauscht , das fand ich super Service . Aber als der Hobel wieder zurückkam, war zwischen Brücke und Steuersatz kein Spacer mehr drin . Sollte ein mißerabel geklemmter Steuersatz nicht in der Endkontrolle auffallen???? Ich habs also wieder selber gerichtet, jetzt passts!


----------



## Oxytocin (6. März 2011)

@fedri-ho

Das ist ja wirklich schon eine Fehlerserie 
In der Reklamation des Fehlers kann ich aber trotz der Probleme auch Positives berichten. Da ich mir nicht zugetraut hatte, den Steuersatz selbst einzupressen, ist dies anstandslos von Votec übernommen worden 
Schade ist eben nur, dass so etwas anscheinend vorher bei der Endkrolle untergeht.

Könnte jemand mit der richtigen Länge der unteren Dämpferschraube mal genau mit einer Schiebelehre die Maße angeben?
Vielleicht insbesondere jemand, bei dem dies schon korrigiert wurde.
Das wäre wirklich super, dann würde ich dies "sicherheitshalber" auch noch mal nachmessen


----------



## 13bb (6. März 2011)

So Steuersatz ist eingebaut und soweit sieht es ganz gut aus.

Die Einbaumaße für die Boxxer können gerade so eingehalten werden, da der Sixpack Steuersatz etwas höher als der FSA Orbit ist.

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob sich die RS Einbaumaße auf das Ende des Gabelrohrs beziehen, oder ob die schwarze abdeckkappe auch noch dazu mit einbezogen werden muss?


----------



## Mr.Freako (6. März 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ja hat sich erledigt, hab sie gefunden... ich war 2 klicks davon entfernt
> 
> 
> Frage: Bist du mit deinem _V.SX_ zufrieden, Mr.Freako?




hi na klar was besser hab biis heute nicht fahren können das ding schluckt alles weg.  ^^


----------



## Unknown (7. März 2011)

Oxytocin schrieb:


> @fedri-ho
> 
> Könnte jemand mit der richtigen Länge der unteren Dämpferschraube mal genau mit einer Schiebelehre die Maße angeben?
> Vielleicht insbesondere jemand, bei dem dies schon korrigiert wurde.
> Das wäre wirklich super, dann würde ich dies "sicherheitshalber" auch noch mal nachmessen


 
*Kann mich da nur anschließen, würde mich auch mal brenned interessieren*.

Habe aber auch so eben mal nach gemessen.

Untere Dämpferschraube:
Länge : *6,3* cm
Loch Tiefe: 6.8 cm
Differenz: 0,5 cm
Sollte reichen !!!

Wer ganz genau nach misst , kommt auf einer Differenz von 0,7 cm


----------



## da_5oul (9. März 2011)

Mahlzeit!

kleines, lustiges Video von unserem Rennwochenende beim Snowdownhill am Krippenstein. 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/12199

Viel Spaß

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snoopy007 (9. März 2011)

Hey, cooles Video! Hat bestimmt nen heiden Spaß gemacht im Schnee da runter zu fallen, ähhh meinte natürlich runter Fahren


----------



## Unknown (9. März 2011)

Nettes Vid. Welche Cam ??

Ps.: Jungs denkt Bitte an die Dämpferschraube.


----------



## da_5oul (10. März 2011)

Hi,



> Nettes Vid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Onboard Aufnahmen sind mit der GoPro HD gemacht worden und der rest mit ner Schultercam vom Sender.



> Ps.: Jungs denkt Bitte an die Dämpferschraube.


 
Was is mit der Dämpferschraube? Löst die sich? 



> Hat bestimmt nen heiden Spaß gemacht im Schnee da runter zu fallen, ähhh meinte natürlich runter Fahren


 
Die Vids sind großteils vom Training am Samstag wo das Wetter wirklich traumhaft war aber der Schnee beischi.... weich und die Strecke niedergeritten, deshalb mehr Flugmeter als gefahrene  
Am Renntag wars kälter und der Schnee um Welten besser

Aber lustig wars allemal

lg


----------



## fedri-ho (10. März 2011)

Hi,

Dämpferschraube bei mir is 61 mm lang (gemessen ab unterseite Kopf) bei  Rahmengröße M.


----------



## Unknown (10. März 2011)

HDHero hab ich auch. Klasse Teil. (-; Nur die kräftigen farben bekomme ich nicht hin. Lach

Ja die Gute Unterdämpferschraube, man Munkelt das Votec einige zukurze Schrauben verbaut haben soll
und da durch sich der ganze Rahmen verzogen hatt!!

Hoffe das Hilft Dir schon mal.



fedri-ho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Dämpferschraube bei mir is 61 mm lang (gemessen ab unterseite Kopf) bei Rahmengröße M.


 
Hmm da haben wir es schon.

meine ohne Kopf 5,4 cm (gemessen ab unterseite Kopf) 
Kopflänge 0,7cm

Da werd ich morgen doch mal Votec kontaktieren.

Danke


----------



## da_5oul (11. März 2011)

Hi,



> Ja die Gute Unterdämpferschraube, man Munkelt das *Votec* einige zukurze Schrauben verbaut haben soll
> und da durch sich der ganze Rahmen verzogen hatt!!


 
Oha das is mir neu, werd gleich mal nachmessen....

Bitte gib bescheid was Votec dazu sagt.

danke und lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unknown (11. März 2011)

da_5oul schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Votec ist da sehr kulant.*
*Also das wichtigste wäre das die Schraube im Bereich der Lager und der Dämpferstange, Gewinde frei ist. Es würde zu keiner Verformung des Rahmen kommen. Schicken mir jedoch eine neue Unteredämpferschraube raus, weil ich glaube das meine Schraube ein durchgehendes gewinde hat.*

Hab mir direkt dazu nen Ersatzschaltauge bestellt und den nicht mitgelieferten Deemaxeinrichtschlüßel bekomme ich auch.

Werde dann aber die neue Schraube vermessen und euch bescheid geben.

Das luftpumpen Geräusch der Boxxer werde ich jetzt mal Prüfen. Meinte das die Zugstufe eventuell zu stark eingestellt ist (also langsam ausfedert) es zu einem Unterdruck in der Ölkammer kommen könnt, welches dieses Geräusch verursachen könnte. Falls doch jemand das gleiche Problem hat.


----------



## BlackDiver (13. März 2011)

Wer eine Schieblehre (Messchieber) besitzt kann sich ja ganz simpel die richtige Schraubenlänge rausmessen.Beilagscheibe bedenken!


----------



## Unknown (13. März 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Wer eine Schieblehre (Messchieber) besitzt kann sich ja ganz simpel die richtige Schraubenlänge rausmessen.*Beilagscheibe* bedenken!


 
Was ist denn ne Beilagscheibe


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. März 2011)

Aka Unterlegscheibe...


----------



## <NoFear> (13. März 2011)




----------



## Unknown (14. März 2011)

fedri-ho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Dämpferschraube bei mir is 61 mm lang (gemessen ab unterseite Kopf) bei Rahmengröße M.


 
Genau die habe ich jetzt auch. Gesamtlänge 6,8 cm.
Gerade verbaut.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (15. März 2011)

Hallo,

welchen Steuersatz würdet ihr mir empfehlen wenn ich auf meinem Votec.Fr einen Direct Mount Vorbau für die Boxxer Gabel montieren möchte? 

Ich kenne mich leider mit den Bezeichnungen bei Steuersätzen noch überhaupt nicht aus.. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Oxytocin (15. März 2011)

Der FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integrierte Reduziersteuersatz passt beim Votec VFR gut zu den erforderlichen Einbaumaßen der BoXXer mit einem knapp 5mm Spacer unterhalb der oberen flachen Gabelbrücke, siehe Diskussion weiter vorn im Forum.
Dieser hat austauschbare Industriekugellager, die man auch einzeln nachbestellen kann, man müsste also bei Verschleiss ggfs. nur einen Teil tauschen.
Von der Machart scheint der Sixpack The Cup (siehe ebenfalls in den Beiträgen zuvor) ähnlich zu sein. Dieser baut aber etwas höher, so dass es anscheinend mit den Maßen schon fast knapp wird.
Preislich liegen die auch in ähnlicher Liga, so dass eventuell der FSA Orbit zu empfehlen wäre.
Wirkliche Aussagen zur Haltbarkeit von Steuersätzen habe ich beim Googlen nicht gefunden, aber vielleicht hatte ich auch zu spezifisch gesucht.
Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwo im Forum speziell zu diesem Thema schon Erfahrungen. 
Soweit ich weiss, haben die Boxxer generell einen 1 1/8 Zoll Gabelschaft, so dass die Reduzierung von 1.5 notwendig ist.
Möglich sind auch höher bauende Steuersätze, wenn die höhere Gabelbrücke der Boxxer verwendet wird, allerdings macht dies den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher (fragt sich nur, wieviel ). Hatte mal versucht, das auszurechnen, aber aufgegeben 
Vielleicht gehen auch Winkelsteuersätze ?? Cane creek Angle set???
Hier wurden auch u.a. die Winkel diskutiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=445143
...demnach würden 10mm mehr bei der unteren Lagerschale ca. 0,5 Grad ausmachen, hängt halt noch etwas von der Distanz zwischen Hinterradachse und Steuersatz ab.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (17. März 2011)

Oxytocin schrieb:


> Der FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integrierte Reduziersteuersatz passt beim Votec VFR gut zu den erforderlichen Einbaumaßen der BoXXer mit einem knapp 5mm Spacer unterhalb der oberen flachen Gabelbrücke, siehe Diskussion weiter vorn im Forum.
> Dieser hat austauschbare Industriekugellager, die man auch einzeln nachbestellen kann, man müsste also bei Verschleiss ggfs. nur einen Teil tauschen.
> Von der Machart scheint der Sixpack The Cup (siehe ebenfalls in den Beiträgen zuvor) ähnlich zu sein. Dieser baut aber etwas höher, so dass es anscheinend mit den Maßen schon fast knapp wird.
> Preislich liegen die auch in ähnlicher Liga, so dass eventuell der FSA Orbit zu empfehlen wäre.
> ...



Okay, das heißt ich hol mir den Steuersatz (http://www.bikestore.cc/orbit-semiintegriert-reduktion-1815-p-141672.html), und leg einen 5mm Spacer unter die obere flache Brücke und kann dann meinen Direct Mount Vorbau fahren?

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Oxytocin (17. März 2011)

Jepp, eventuell brauchst Du noch einen (oder mehr) Spacer oberhalb der Gabelbrücke, falls der Gabelschaft noch etwas zu lang ist für die obere Abdeckkappe des Steuersatzes.
Dieser passt aber zwischen die beiden Schenkel des Direct Mount Vorbaus, dass heisst, man muss den Gabelschaft nicht zwangsläufig kürzen.
Und natürlich Werkzeug zum Einpressen der Lagerschalen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt400 (17. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe diesen Thread mit großem Intersse mitverfolgt und bin nun kurz vor dem Entschluss mit auch ein V.FR zu bestellen.
Ich würde allerdings sehr gerne mal probesitzen. Ich wohne in Aachen und leider ist hier kein Votec-Shop in der Nähe.
Gibt es irgendjemanden der in Aachen wohnt und ein V.FR besitzt und bei dem ich mal probesitzen könnte?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted 200775 (18. März 2011)

Okay danke Oxytocin! 

Ich hätte jetzt nochmal eine kurze Frage, da ich mir ws neue LR bestellen werde:

Welchen Adapter brauche ich bei den Narben?  Ich kenn mich da leider auch noch nicht so wirklich aus.. 
Werd die Laufräder da bestellen: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=63&products_id=314 
und da muss ich eben die Adaptoren auswählen für Front und Rear

Könnte mir da jemand helfen? Wär sehr nett 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Unikum777 (18. März 2011)

Ich denke mal, mit diesem Narben-Set hier deckst Du alles ab:
Komplett-Set

Ansonsten brauchst Du eigentlich keine Adapter, da Du ja die Vorhandenen (vorne die der Gabel, hinten die Rear-Maxle) verwenden kannst. 
Vorne benötigst Du Naben für 20mm Steckachse, hinten 12x*150*!

Gruß

Lars


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. März 2011)

Servus,

ich habe die untere Dämpferbefestigungs-Schraube an meinem neuen Rahmen vermessen:

sie ist knapp über 60mm lang.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## <NoFear> (18. März 2011)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, mit diesem Narben-Set hier deckst Du alles ab:
> Komplett-Set
> 
> Ansonsten brauchst Du eigentlich keine Adapter, da Du ja die Vorhandenen (vorne die der Gabel, hinten die Rear-Maxle) verwenden kannst.
> ...


----------



## da_5oul (20. März 2011)

Dere,

kleine Ausfahrt gestern, war ganz lustig

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12419

lg und hf


----------



## laultima83 (21. März 2011)

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Mavic Deemax ultimate laufrädern aus ? Meine wackel von links nacht rechts und ich kann sie nicht feststellen


----------



## da_5oul (21. März 2011)

Ganz vergessen.....meine dämpferschraube hat auch 61mm ->passt
allerdings ist die scho a bissal verbogen -.-
vielleicht sollt ich abnehmen 

lg


----------



## laultima83 (22. März 2011)

Hilft mir nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oxytocin (22. März 2011)

@laultima83
Vielleicht hilft Dir der weiter ??:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=462564


----------



## Unikum777 (22. März 2011)

Habe keine Deemax, kann Dir daher vermutlich nur bedingt helfen. Aber mir ist vermehrt zu Ohren gekommen, dass die Deemax gerne Lagerspiel bekommen. Zum Festziehen braucht es wohl einen Spezialschlüssel (war der vielleicht dabei?), außerdem empfehlen viele mittelfeste Schraubensicherung. Damit soll der Spuk wohl ein Ende haben.

Vielleicht hilft das Video hier ja etwas: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWaMPG8HDYs"]YouTube        - Excel Sports: How to service a Mavic Freehub[/nomedia]


----------



## laultima83 (22. März 2011)

Hilft bisschen aber ich kann mit dem spezial schlüssel die schraube hinten nicht festziehen voll komisch der silberfarbene ring dreht sich einfach mit


----------



## BlackDiver (22. März 2011)

Schau mal in die Anleitung der Deemax,da stehts mit "Bildchen" wunderbar beschrieben.Hab bei mir auch mittelfestes Loctite rauf als sie zum ersten Mal locker wurden,seither keinerlei Spiel mehr.
Mit dem Spezialschlüssel von Mavic wird nur das Spiel eingestellt (bei eingebauter Felge),nicht festgezogen! Vom Prinzip wie beim Steuersatz


----------



## laultima83 (23. März 2011)

Na das war doch das erste was ich mir angeschaut habe, aber so genau ist es da nicht erklärt und mein problem ist ja das der hinterreifen sich von links nach rechts bewegt......und ich das nicht geststellen kann.......und solange da nix fest ist werde ich noch kein loctite drauf tun aber danach aufjedenfall danke für den tip


----------



## Dani Ocean (24. März 2011)

da_5oul schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen.....meine dämpferschraube hat auch 61mm ->passt
> allerdings ist die scho a bissal verbogen -.-
> vielleicht sollt ich abnehmen
> 
> lg



Hi...meine dämpferschraube eiert auch und zwar die obere......bei Votec nachgehakt aber kein kommentar....vielleicht bin ich auch zu dick..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani Ocean (24. März 2011)

Hi zusammen....habe neulich meinen hinterbau auseinander geschraubt und beim wieder einbau ist mir aufgefallen das der Hinterbau zur Dämpferwippe bei beiden aufnahmen um ca. 3mm verschoben ist... hat jemand äähnliche erfahrungen.....llauufrad läuft trotzdem mittig und hinterbau arbeitet ohne dämpfer eigentlich auch nicht schlecht......

ride on dani


----------



## Riding-Rick (5. April 2011)

Dani Ocean schrieb:


> Hi...meine dämpferschraube eiert auch und zwar die obere......bei Votec nachgehakt aber kein kommentar....vielleicht bin ich auch zu dick..



Meine ist auch ganz leicht verbogen habe ich gestern festgestellt. Ist wirklich nur minimal. Sollte ich mir eine neue besorgen?!

Anderes Thema: Federhärte
Ich weis, ist hier schon viel drüber geschrieben wurden, aber muss das Thema jetzt doch nochmal ausgraben...
Nach langem ausprobieren habe ich jetzt endlich das Set-up gefunden was mir zusagt: ich habe in der Totem eine weiße Feder (bis 63 kg!!!) und im Dämpfer eine 400er Feder mit wenig Vorspannung! Allerdings habe ich ein Kampfgewicht inkl. Klamotten von ca. 95 kg. Mein Haupteinsatzgebiet ist Bikepark und DH auf Mittelgebirgsstecken. Trotz des weichen Set-ups habe ich aber keine Durchschläge. Wenn ich in der Gabel eine Rate härter nehme nutzt sie allerdings nur ca. 14 cm Federweg.

Was fahrt ihr für Federn in der Totem bzw. im RS Dämpfer und bei welchem Einsatz? Ich fahre zwar schon gerne ein recht weiches Set-up aber eine "bis-63-kg-Feder" und eine 400er im Dämpfer find ich schon irgendwie etwas komisch bei 95 kg. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## malice (5. April 2011)

Riding-Rick schrieb:


> Meine ist auch ganz leicht verbogen habe ich gestern festgestellt. Ist wirklich nur minimal. Sollte ich mir eine neue besorgen?!
> 
> Anderes Thema: Federhärte
> Ich weis, ist hier schon viel drüber geschrieben wurden, aber muss das Thema jetzt doch nochmal ausgraben...
> ...



Welches Tuning beim Dämpfer?

An die 2010er Boxxers, taugt der FSA Orbit Z 1.5R? Bin irgendwie nich so ganz glücklich mit dem den sie an die Totem-Bikes geklebt haben und möchte tauschen


----------



## Broenner (7. April 2011)

Hallo V.Fr Gemeinde,

Ich habe eine Frage:
Ich habe mir jetzt auch ein V.FR bestellt und wollte euch einmal fragen wie ist es wenn man Berge hochfährt oder einfach gemütlich eine kleine Tour auf einem Radweg macht? Wippt der Hinterbau stark oder spricht er erst an bei einem Stein z.b?


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. April 2011)

lies am besten mal die testberichte auf der votec seite.

meins sollte die nächste oder übernächste woche da sein. dann weiss ich selbst mehr..


----------



## laultima83 (7. April 2011)

Also ich fahre damit auch mal ne kleine Tour. Du wirst mit dem Bike nicht der erste sein aber man kann damit schon gut fahren und wenn du die feder anständig einstellst ist das bike relative antritsneutral


----------



## Broenner (7. April 2011)

laultima83 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre damit auch mal ne kleine Tour. Du wirst mit dem Bike nicht der erste sein aber man kann damit schon gut fahren und wenn du die feder anständig einstellst ist das bike relative antritsneutral


 
Ja ich bin es ja auch schon  zweimal in Frankfurt gefahren und ich fande das es eig. überhaut nicht gewippt hat ich persönlich fande es fährt sich sogar wie ein normales Fully. Ich denke es war die richtige Wahl. EINGLÜCK kann ich damit auch mal kleine Radwegtouren fahren ohne das es Wippt wie ein Pferd andere BIKES z.b SPECIALZED DEMO geht das garnicht .


----------



## da_5oul (7. April 2011)

Das V.FR fängt nur im Wiegetritt an zu wippen. Bin auch schon so einiges raufgefahren damit


----------



## hamiraschombk (7. April 2011)

Hab mein Bike nach längerer Verletzungspause jetzt richtig aktiviert. Ich find es absolut tourentauglich - bin jetzt noch untrainiert, und habe damit letztes Wochenende auf der Tour 52 km und ca. 950 Höhenmeter zurückgelegt - mit nur ca. 5 km Straße. Bergauf war der Puls zwar schon ein weinig arg hoch - konnte aber halbwegs mit den AMlern mithalten. Bergab musste ich dafür unten etwas länger auf die anderen Warten. Die Geometrie ist gut für Touren, ist sehr Agil und macht viel Spaß beim Spiel im Gelände - vermittelt sehr viel Sicherheit und verzeiht Fahrfehler sehr gut. 

Ich bin begeistert !


Mein Bike wiegt komplett mit allem 17,1 kg (im Tourenaufbau).


----------



## laultima83 (8. April 2011)

meins wiegt im DH aufbau 17,8 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (9. April 2011)

Mich würde ja mal interesieren, wie man ein V.FR, welches mit 40mm SAG zu fahren ist, über verblockte Uphills mit 35% Steigung und Touren mit durchschnittlich 70km pedaliert ohne dabei den Spaß zu verlieren. 
Ich bin einige Freerider gefahren aber irgendwie wollten die bei mir immer bergab und nicht bergauf. Mich würde da echt mal das Setup interessieren ohne dass die Downhillqualität verloren geht.
Es gibt Forumteilnehmer die sagen, dass dieses kein Problem ist. 

???


----------



## da_5oul (9. April 2011)

Hat schon jemand einen Lagersatz bestellt und weiß wieviel Votec dafür ausruft?

lg


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. April 2011)

nun, ein freerider ist eben ein freerider. und bei solchen kriterien würd ich nicht unbedingt zu einem freerider greifen....



akami schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interesieren, wie man ein V.FR, welches mit 40mm SAG zu fahren ist, über verblockte Uphills mit 35% Steigung und Touren mit durchschnittlich 70km pedaliert ohne dabei den Spaß zu verlieren.
> Ich bin einige Freerider gefahren aber irgendwie wollten die bei mir immer bergab und nicht bergauf. Mich würde da echt mal das Setup interessieren ohne dass die Downhillqualität verloren geht.
> Es gibt Forumteilnehmer die sagen, dass dieses kein Problem ist.
> 
> ???


----------



## akami (10. April 2011)

@ Ransom Andy:
Ich habe mir aus den Gründen ja auch ein Enduro bestellt. Nur wenn man den Leuten hier glauben darf, ist das V.FR der ultimative all-to-do Hobel mit massig Reserven und ich kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Da ich aber nicht ignorant durchs Leben laufe, gerne dazu lerne und mich auch gerne mal eines besseren belehren lasse, wollte ich einfach mal nachfragen, wie die Leute darauf kommen 35% Steigung, 70km und 2000HM mit leichtigkeit mit einem FR-Bock rocken.


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. April 2011)

innerhalb der nächsten zwei wochen sollte mein v.fr da sein, da werd ich dann mal schauen was geht. ich kann mir das aber auch nur schwer vorstellen. wir dürfen gespannt sein.

und nun gute nacht

EDIT: ich kanns quasi direkt mit nem scott ransom vergleichen...


----------



## <NoFear> (10. April 2011)

soso... DU hast also NEUIGKEITEN bzgl. unseres  *V.FR* - LIEFERTERMINS ?!?

Hab jetzt die zweite Email an VOTEC geschrieben... mal sehen wann und wer sich meldet   

Bin schon ganz aufgeregt ... and i think i#m goin crazy


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. April 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> soso... DU hast also NEUIGKEITEN bzgl. unseres  *V.FR* - LIEFERTERMINS ?!?



Öööhm  entweder kommt mein Rad die kommende Woche oder die Woche drauf. Weil die letzten Sram-lieferungen diese Woche kommen sollen.


----------



## <NoFear> (10. April 2011)

Shit iss das guuuuut! 

Kanns kaum erwarten! Da sind einige Strecken die auf das neue V.FR warten! 
War heute "laufend" im Pälzzzer Wald unterwegs. Supper Wetter!!!


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. April 2011)

Ich hab heut mal ne reine Asphalttour gemacht. War auch mal interessant. Und in meiner Gegend bin ich Trails am erkunden fürs Invitational .



<NoFear> schrieb:


> Shit iss das guuuuut!
> 
> Kanns kaum erwarten! Da sind einige Strecken die auf das neue V.FR warten!
> War heute "laufend" im Pälzzzer Wald unterwegs. Supper Wetter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (10. April 2011)

@ no Fear: Meld dich dann aber bei mir, wenn du die erste Tour mit dem V.Fr unternimmst, da komm ich direkt mit meinem (oder dem meiner Schwester) mit 
lg
Fabs


----------



## Newmi (10. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interesieren, wie man ein V.FR, welches mit 40mm SAG zu fahren ist, über verblockte Uphills mit 35% Steigung und Touren mit durchschnittlich 70km pedaliert ohne dabei den Spaß zu verlieren.
> Ich bin einige Freerider gefahren aber irgendwie wollten die bei mir immer bergab und nicht bergauf. Mich würde da echt mal das Setup interessieren ohne dass die Downhillqualität verloren geht.
> Es gibt Forumteilnehmer die sagen, dass dieses kein Problem ist.
> 
> ???



Es kommt halt auf den Fahrer an! Ich hab da kein Problem damit, 70 km mit dem V.FR zu touren, man muß halt mal zwischendurch mal ne kleine Pause beim Uphill einlegen!!


----------



## BlackDiver (11. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> wie die Leute darauf kommen 35% Steigung, 70km und 2000HM mit leichtigkeit mit einem FR-Bock rocken.



Was spricht dagegen außer mangelnder Fitness??
Das Wörtchen "Leichtigkeit" ist immer seehr relativ.
Fakt ist das der Hinterbau bergauf absolut ruhig u. wippfrei ist (halbwegs runder Tritt vorausgesetzt) und auch der Sitzwinkel u. Sattelstützenversenkbarkeit zum bergaufkurbeln passen. 
Bleibt als Nachteil bei einem stabilen,haltbaren Aufbau lediglich das Gewicht.Ich bin schon öfters 1500hm hochgekurbelt.Damit ist man zwar (z.B. am Lago) natürlich eine Minderheit,aber trotzdem erstaunlich wie schnell man hochkommt wenn nicht ständig Pausen gemacht werden,im Vergleich zu deutlich leichteren AM-Bikes.
Und Zeit sollte bei einem Freerider BERGAUF nicht entscheidend sein,der wahre Fahrspaß beginnt erst am Gipfel


----------



## akami (11. April 2011)

Mit wie viel SAG gefahren?


----------



## <NoFear> (11. April 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Öööhm  entweder kommt mein Rad die kommende Woche oder die Woche drauf. Weil die letzten Sram-lieferungen diese Woche kommen sollen.




hab vor ca. drei Tagen eine weitere Mail wegen dem Liefertermin an Votec geschrieben... bisher keine Antwort 

Heut hab ich noch probiert dort anzurufen... das selbe in grün... es ging keiner ran! Naja hoffen wir mal, dass die Leut am SCHAFFEN sind und die Bikes zusammen bauen!!!!


----------



## matt400 (11. April 2011)

Ich hab vor einer knappen Woche mein V.FR bestellt. Hab gestern ne Mail geschrieben, um nach der Lieferzeit zu fragen. Heute kam die Antwort: 6-8 Wochen nach Eingang der Bestellung 
Das heißt noch bis Mitte-Ende Mai warten. Wenns denn wirklich in der Zeit klappt...

Noch ne Frage die mir grade so eingefallen ist: Sind eigentlich Pedale bei der Kiste dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. April 2011)

6-8 Wochen sind doch normal gewesen.

Da ist hier überall im Thread zu verfolgen...

Viel Geduld beim Warten 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## akami (11. April 2011)

@ matt400: Ich warte auf mein SX schon 12Wochen. Und nein, es sind keien Pedale dabei.


----------



## BlackDiver (12. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Mit wie viel SAG gefahren?



Den SAG den ich zum bergabspaßen brauche liegt bei gut 25%. Bergauf ändere ich da garnix.Selbst das runterspannen der Gabel mit Spanngurt hab ich mir abgewöhnt und bin mit voller 180mm-Totem auf den Altissimo rauf.Die knackigen Steilstücke bei denen eine runtergespannte Gabel Vorteile hätte können meist sowieso nicht allzulange gefahren werden weils einfach zu sehr am Limit ist,so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung


----------



## <NoFear> (12. April 2011)

Hab heute mit dem VOTEC-Service telefoniert... Freeriden mit dem V.FR über Ostern kann ich, nach der Auskunft von Votec, vergessen. 

Nunja, mir wurde zumindest mitgeteilt, dass ich bis ENDE April mit dem Bike rechnen kann. Nur nach Ostern und Anfang Mai... hab ich keinen Urlaub mehr


----------



## akami (12. April 2011)

@ NoFear; Fehlen bei dir Teile oder hast du zu spät bestellt?


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. April 2011)

ui, No4... Hast wen erreicht? 

tjoa, dacht auch ich hätte Glück.... (aber wat solls.. urlaub hab ich demnächst genug  )


----------



## <NoFear> (12. April 2011)

@akami: Hab relativ früh bestellt - dritte Februarwoche (!!)  und ja es fehlen Teile die noch nicht eingetroffen sind. Angeblich sollen diese bei einer Lieferung am Freitag dabei sein 

@Ransom Andy: Naja ab Mai kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen. Von da an wird es relativ locker ! Und dann ist allemal eine Feierabendrund während der Woche drin!!!   


Ride on!


----------



## hamiraschombk (12. April 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen außer mangelnder Fitness??
> Das Wörtchen "Leichtigkeit" ist immer seehr relativ.
> Fakt ist das der Hinterbau bergauf absolut ruhig u. wippfrei ist (halbwegs runder Tritt vorausgesetzt) und auch der Sitzwinkel u. Sattelstützenversenkbarkeit zum bergaufkurbeln passen.
> Bleibt als Nachteil bei einem stabilen,haltbaren Aufbau lediglich das Gewicht.Ich bin schon öfters 1500hm hochgekurbelt.Damit ist man zwar (z.B. am Lago) natürlich eine Minderheit,aber trotzdem erstaunlich wie schnell man hochkommt wenn nicht ständig Pausen gemacht werden,im Vergleich zu deutlich leichteren AM-Bikes.
> Und Zeit sollte bei einem Freerider BERGAUF nicht entscheidend sein,der wahre Fahrspaß beginnt erst am Gipfel




Hallo Blackdriver,

was wiegt dein Bike mit RainKing / Baron - 2,5er Drahtbereifung? - und hast du die am V.FR auch am Lago die 1500 hm raufgefahren? Wie ist die Beschleunigung mit den Reifen bei Trailfahrten im Vergleich zum leichten 2,35er Muddy Mary Serien-Faltreifen - würde mich sehr interessieren!


----------



## BlackDiver (15. April 2011)

Hallo,
    genaues Gewicht kann ich dir nicht sagen,muß wohl mal wieder an die     Waage hängen... aber dürfte wohl 17,x sein
    Am Lago fuhr ich die Muddy Mary Serienreifen.Die fand ich auch     ziemlich gut,sind leicht,rollen gut,haben erstaunlich guten Grip     ABER nur so lange es trocken ist.Als ich die MMs das erste Mal bei     Nässe fuhr war ich mehr als schockiert.Fahren sich wie auf     Glatteis,eine einzige Katastrophe.
    Die RainKing dagegen haben wirklich Top-Grip,völlig egal welche     Bedingungen vorliegen  Dafür sind sie aber deutlich schwerer     als die MM,jedoch auch deutlich pannensicherer.Der Rollwiderstand     der Contis ist höher als von den Marys,aber hält sich noch in     Grenzen.Die Minions meines Kumpels rollen im Vergleich noch     schlechter...
    Fahre aktuell den RainKing vorne u. MM hinten.So gehts zum     bergaufkurbeln recht gut u. bergab ist mir der Grip vorne auch     wichtiger.Solange es nicht nass ist geht das so recht gut.Hab auch     vor heuer am Lago mit dieser Mischbereifung zu fahren.
    Rein für Bikepark o. bei Nässe wäre natürlich hinten der Conti     besser.
    Als ziemlich perfekten Allrounder sind die Kenda Nevegal auch     absolut zu empfehlen.In der Faltversion etwas pannenanfälliger aber     dafür nur ca. 800g.In der Drahtversion unplattbar bei 1200g,fuhr ich     meist mit gut einem bar.Grip bei Trockenheit u. Nässe top! Der     Meinung sind viele,nur die Bike-Bravos meist nicht.... also einfach     mal testen u. eigenes Urteil bilden


----------



## Newmi (15. April 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> ....Fahre aktuell den RainKing vorne u. MM hinten.So gehts zum bergaufkurbeln recht gut u. bergab ist mir der Grip vorne auch wichtiger....



Genau diese Paarung fahr ich auch, bzw. "Der Baron"!! Top zufrieden damit!!  Vom "Rainking" zum "Baron" hat sich ja nur der Name geändert, oder??
Wahnsinn, was der Reifen so durch die Luft wirft, so klebrig ist der!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamiraschombk (17. April 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Hallo,
> genaues Gewicht kann ich dir nicht sagen,muß wohl mal wieder an die     Waage hängen... aber dürfte wohl 17,x sein
> Am Lago fuhr ich die Muddy Mary Serienreifen.Die fand ich auch     ziemlich gut,sind leicht,rollen gut,haben erstaunlich guten Grip     ABER nur so lange es trocken ist.Als ich die MMs das erste Mal bei     Nässe fuhr war ich mehr als schockiert.Fahren sich wie auf     Glatteis,eine einzige Katastrophe.
> Die RainKing dagegen haben wirklich Top-Grip,völlig egal welche     Bedingungen vorliegen  Dafür sind sie aber deutlich schwerer     als die MM,jedoch auch deutlich pannensicherer.Der Rollwiderstand     der Contis ist höher als von den Marys,aber hält sich noch in     Grenzen.Die Minions meines Kumpels rollen im Vergleich noch     schlechter...
> ...



Vielen Danke für deine klaren Aussagen. Bei selbst erarbeitenten Höhenmetern und speziell beim Beschleunigen auf Trailfahrten macht sich ein geringeres Reifengewicht (vorausgesetzt der Gripp passt - und man muss nicht permanent die Reifen flicken) spaßfördernd bemerkbar. Danke für den Reifentripp - den Kenda hatte ich hier noch nicht auf der Rechnung.

Der Baron / RK wird im IBC (im Bereich Downhill-Eigenschaften) allseits in den höchsten Tönen gelobt - also eigentlich "der Reifentipp" bei fast allen Bedingungen für den Park.


----------



## CaptainBrandy (20. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Ransom Andy:
> Ich habe mir aus den Gründen ja auch ein Enduro bestellt. Nur wenn man den Leuten hier glauben darf, ist das V.FR der ultimative all-to-do Hobel mit massig Reserven und ich kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Da ich aber nicht ignorant durchs Leben laufe, gerne dazu lerne und mich auch gerne mal eines besseren belehren lasse, wollte ich einfach mal nachfragen, wie die Leute darauf kommen 35% Steigung, 70km und 2000HM mit leichtigkeit mit einem FR-Bock rocken.


Hi!
Ich bin das Teil in größe M (ich 175cm groß) in Stuttgart mal probegefahren und muss sagen, dass ich mich darauf nicht arg viel anders als auf einem cube Frizz gefühlt habe. Die sache mit den 2000 hm habe ich noch vor. ich werde mir davor allerdings noch ne totem 2-step zulegen. Aaaaber als erstes muss mal das gute stück bei mir eintreffen!! Ich verfolge schon die ganze zeit den wartezimmer thread... ich hab am 7.3. den bestelleingang erhalten...


----------



## akami (20. April 2011)

@ CaptainBrandy und die anderen AllMountain-Enduro-VFR-Fahrer:

Also wenn ihr mir sagt, dass beschriebene Touren und das was im angehängten Video mit dem VFR möglich ist, dann glaube ich auch, dass das Ding der Ultimative Hobel ist. Ich kann mir das nur nach meiner Freeride Vorstellung nicht vorstellen.



Grüße.


----------



## CaptainBrandy (20. April 2011)

Definitiv! Da scheitert's dann wohl eher am fahrerischen können...
Das v.sx ist aber auch eine sehr gute Wahl!
Hatte ich auch in der engeren auswahl...


----------



## _mike_ (20. April 2011)

In den Bergauf-Passagen mit Wiegetritt wirst du dich mit dem V.FR schwer tun gegen diese AMs, da pumpt das Fahrwerk dann doch ganz schön - ist aber ja auch nicht das wofür man einen Freerider optimiert. Auch das Trialmäßige rumgesrpringe wirst du mit >17kg eher vergessen können. 

Bin am WE mit dem V.FR eine Singletrailtour gefahren weils Enduro noch net fertig einsatzbereit war. 500hm steilst bergauf - im Sitzen alles fahrbar. Bergab dann mehr Ruhe um Fahrwerk als beim Enduro, nur das tiefe Tretlager braucht teilweise etwas mehr Augenmaß. Sptzkehren, Balancieren - no Problem- Alles in allem ein weiterer Beweis das ich mit dem V.FR genau richtig gekauft hab.


----------



## akami (20. April 2011)

Ich dachte mir für den Fahrstil passt das SX einfach besser. Der Fahrspaß soll ja nicht an 40mm und 3kilo mehr zugrunde gehen  - Ein paar Videos wären nett, um mal zu sehen, was ihr mit den Fetten Kisten weghaut.


----------



## CaptainBrandy (20. April 2011)

@akami: Kannst du auch so gut fahren wie die?


----------



## akami (20. April 2011)

Man nähert sich an. So gut schaffe ich wohl aus Zeitgründen nicht aber die richtung fahre ich und da passt mir eine Boxxergabel mit dem geringen Radius und ein wegsackendes Heck gar nicht  - Außerdem möchte ich nach einer Stunde oder mehr Uphill oben noch ankommen ohne die Sauerstoffflasche in Beschlag zu nehemn... .

Wie gesagt ich will nciht meckern oder kritisieren. Ich kann mir das nur nicht vorstellen sowas mit einem Freerider zu fahrne und frage mcih, was cih immer falsch gemacht habe, wenn alle erzählen, dass sich das V.FR wie ein All Mounatin bewegen lässt.


----------



## CaptainBrandy (20. April 2011)

nee... klar muss man da beim v.fr abstriche machen. mit doppelkrone von ischgl nach samnaun will ich mir auch nicht antun.... Aber die treppen kannst mit dem v.fr auch hochgurken. ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich der vivid air einstellen lässt! den ham die jungs in dem clip ja auch eingebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (20. April 2011)

Hehe,

noch so ein Thema wo ich querolant bin. Abgesehen davon, dass ich den Vivid Air sau häßlich finde, bin ich der Meinung, dass in einen Freerider die gute alte Stahlfeder oder wenn man es unbedingt leicht haben will, die Titanfeder. Wobei ein Freerider gerne etwas mehr wiegen darf und soll aber das ist nun wirklich Geschmacksache.


----------



## CaptainBrandy (20. April 2011)

Ach was... jedem das seine! Ich mach mich ja auch über das teil schon lustig... wer hat schon gern ne coladose im rad? aber grad diese variabilität brauch ich wiederum an meinem v.fr... da ist mir das aussehen egal.
grad wegen den touren.
Hast du ne hs mitbestellt?


----------



## akami (20. April 2011)

Ne keine HS. Votec wollte mir die nicht mit einer X.0 oder XX verbauen und ich wollte mir mal was richtig Edles gönnen und da wollte ich mich nicht mit X.9 zufrieden geben auch wenn diese eine sehr gute Schaltung Preis/Leistungtechnisch ist. Ich habe mich jetzt für die neue XTR mit KeFü und Bashguard entschieden, das wird zusammen mit den 'Deemax denk ich mal sehr genial aussehen. Außerdem haben mir die HS zu viele bestellt


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. April 2011)

Servus,

die Behauptung, das V.Fr würde sich nahezu wie ein All Mountain Bike fahren, ist schon sehr weit hergeholt. Nichts destotrotz klettert das Rad in Anbetracht des Haupteinsatzgebietes aber sehr ordentlich.

Die Bergab-Performance überzeugt aber primär. Ich mag das Radel. Von daher wird es weiterhin in meinem Fuhrpark bleiben 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## CaptainBrandy (20. April 2011)

ich wollte es eher mit einem enduro vergleichen... aber das ist nur eine vermutung, die auf kurzen probe und vergleichsfahrten basiert. Ich kann auch mir selbst die Frage erst eindeutig beantworten, wenn ich das ding endlich unterm hintern hab! diese elendige warterei... Ich bin das trek session, liteville 901, cube frizz und v.sx probegefahren. auf dem v.fr hab ich mich echt am wohlsten gefühlt!
Warum verkaufst du deine hammerschmidt?

Gruß


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. April 2011)

Mit dem V.Fr machst du auf jeden Fall nichts falsch. 901 und V.Fr kann man schlecht vergleichen. Das 901 lässt sich natürlich noch wesentlich leichter aufbauen und brilliert auf Freeride-Touren. Im Park und beim Tricksen hat man dann mit dem V.Fr aber wesentlich mehr Freude. 

Nun habe ich neben dem V.Fr ja noch ein 2010er Torque (insgeheim das bessere 901)  Über kurz oder lang wird eines der Bikes wohl wieder gehen müssen aber die Kombi Canyon Torque für Fr-Touren und V.Fr für Park finde ich gut 

HS steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf, da das V.Fr ja behalten wird.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackDiver (21. April 2011)

Ich stimme in punkto "Endurotauglichkeit" dem zu was Mike und Kalle schon geschrieben haben.In den allermeisten Fällen stört nur das Mehrgewicht,aber ein Leichtbau wie 901 wäre m.M. sinnlos.Ganz einfach aus dem Grund: wenn ich filigrane Felgen mit Nobby Nic o.ä. Teerschneidern fahre und dazu CC-Luftdämpfer u. Poser-Bremsen dann kann ich den Einsatzbereich eines Bikes mit 200mm Federweg nicht ausnutzen.Auf gemäßigten Hometrails mag das halbwegs möglich sein,aber im Park oder auf harten Strecken haben windige Felgen u. schmale Reifen nix verloren denn bevor ich den Federweg überhaupt ausnutzen kann steh ich mit Platten,verdellten Felgen u. heißen Bremsen da.Wem so eine Ausstattung reicht der kommt mit einem Bike mit 160 Federweg genauso aus u. spart dazu nochmals gut was an Rahmengewicht.Man kann das VFR durchaus leicht aufbauen,hat dann eben nur die paar 100g Mehrgewicht vom Rahmen.Aber sowas kam mir bisher noch nicht zu Gesicht,weils wie gesagt kaum Sinn macht und das scheinbar auch alle checken.Für überwiegend Singletrails u. nur selten mal Park gibts ja das VSX,bis dato immer noch einer der effektivsten Hinterbauten überhaupt!


----------



## Unikum777 (21. April 2011)

Im Endeffekt ist es doch alles eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben und gesetzten Prioritäten. Der Uphill ist für mich die nötige Konsequenz für ne geile Abfahrt - Earn your turn! Auf der Abfahrt bin ich jedoch im Gegensatz zum Uphill nicht bereit, irgendwo Kompromisse einzugehen. Dann lieber etwas langsamer bergauf...

Von daher ist es wie mit den Äpfeln und Birnen. Jeder hat seine Sicht der Dinge, und das ist gut so! Keine Ahnung, wer mit dem V.FR 35% Rampen hoch fährt, ich nicht... Allerdings würde ich das auch nicht mit nem 8 Kilo-Plastebomber machen 

Da aber ja neben mir scheinbar ne ganze Menge Leute das V.FR auf Touren bewegen, wird wohl an der Tourentauglichkeit etwas dran sein 
In 2 Wochen geht es nach Finale, und zwar mit dem V.FR (18,2 Kilo, Boxxer). Das wesentlich leichtere SX Trail bleibt daheim. Und es werden dort auch Ganztagstouren gefahren.

Das Video mit den Nicolais? Nun, Schneidi fährt so etwas auch mit nem Einrad (gerne auch mal die Zugspitze runter), von daher wohl für die meisten hier keine Referenz...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## hamiraschombk (21. April 2011)

Welch passende Worte Lars - ich seh es ganau so - und hab jede Menge Spaß mit dem V.FR .


----------



## <NoFear> (22. April 2011)

... den spaß werd ich hoffentlich auch bald haben... warte immer noch aufs V.FR ... 

frohe ostern


----------



## Broenner (22. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Rein theoretisch wiegt mein V.FR 15,9kilo aber erst einmal abwarten bis ich es bekomme.  SAGT mal kann man auch mit dem V.FR einfach mal auf dem RADWEG fahren ?


----------



## _mike_ (22. April 2011)

Nö, das geht auf gar keinen Fall! 
Ich fahr damit schon mal ne kleine Tour mit meiner 9 jährigen Tochter wenn grad nix anderes hergeht, aber selbst dann ist Teer einfach bäh 

Und 15,9 kg - das möcht ich sehen!


----------



## akami (22. April 2011)

Servus!

Durch die gegend treten kannst du alles aber ob es Spaß macht, das ist eine andere Frage. Außerdem wirst du damit kaum einen 20er Schnitt schaffen und wenn cih so an meine Touren von teilweise 100 und mehr Kilometern denke, wird das aber ein langer Ausflug. Nur zur Info: alles unter 50 Kilometern ist 'eh keine Tour. 
Selbst mein Scott-Freerider mit recht zentraler Sitzposition war eine Qual durch die Gegend zu juckeln und ich bin Froh endlich ein saugeiles Enduro mein eigen nennen zu dürfen. Besorg dir für die Straße ein schönes RaceHT. Das V.FR will eindeutig den Berg runter. Nicht horizontales und auch nix vertikales nach oben. die Eierlegende Wolmilchsau gibt es einfach (noch) nicht. Selbst das Alpinist verreckt beim Uphilltrail.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Längere Strecken und Touren werden schmerzlich mit dem V.FR aber auf mcih hört ja sowieso keiner


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. April 2011)

Servus,

heute bin ich seit ca. einem halben Jahr wieder mit meinem V.Fr unterwegs gewesen und was soll ich sagen - das Bike fuhr sich traumhaft! 




Es war meine Erste Fahrt heute in Thale und ich bin mit dem Rad nun sehr happy. Was nun noch fehlt, sind 2011er Codes, sonst ist es perfekt (momentan sind 2ply Minions statt der Muddy Marys drauf)






Broenner schrieb:


> SAGT mal kann man auch mit dem V.FR einfach mal auf dem RADWEG fahren ?


Nein, das Bike explodiert dann. Für die Eisdiele ist das V.Fr aber hingegen prädestiniert  (Späßle). 15,9 sind top. Welche Teile hast du verbaut?

Edit: mein V.Fr liegt momentan mit den schweren Reifen übrigens bei 19,15 kg - voll Parktauglich ohne Kompromisse.


Grüße und frohe Ostern

Kalle


----------



## akami (22. April 2011)

Überall diese Hammerschmidt-Fetischisten


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Überall diese Hammerschmidt-Fetischisten



Vor geraumer Zeit schwärmte ich ja schon von diversen Vorteilen. 

Nachdem ich nun längere Zeit mit meinem Torque (ohne HS) unterwegs war und heute seit längerem mal wieder das V.Fr durch den Park gescheucht habe, fiel mir erst wieder auf, weshalb die Hammerschmidt jeden Cent (Aufpreis) wert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (22. April 2011)

Ich habe ja auch nciht gesagt, dass das gute Stück nichts kann aber ich bin froh, sie nicht zu haben. Man muss ja aus der Masse herausstechen. Außerdem gebe ich nicht so viel Geld aus, damit ich dann mit X.9 fahre und Votec wollte mir die HS nicht mit X.0 oder XX verbauen. Naja die neue XTR mit Bash und Kefü wird auch ihren Dienst und Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## BlackDiver (23. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Längere Strecken und Touren werden schmerzlich mit dem V.FR aber auf mcih hört ja sowieso keiner



Sollte jemand auf dich hören?? Es gibt da einen klitzekleinen Unterschied: wir haben und fahren das VFR, du nicht  
Ich würde auch meine HS nie und nimmer wieder hergeben.Und ich urteile auch nicht über das VSX,weil ich es noch nicht gefahren bin.

In diesem Thread gehts ums VFR! Der Unterschied zum VSX dürfte jedem klar sein,das Teil ist leichter u. besser zum bergaufkurbeln.Der Nachteil liegt in den DH- u. FR-Qualitäten: weniger Federweg,steiler Lenkwinkel,Geo allgemein.
Gibt übrigens einen schönen VSX-Thread,aber dürfte wohl jeder kennen...
Sind eigentlich VSR-Fahrer auch schon im Forum vertreten?

So und nun ab auf die Trails,der Frühling ist guter Laune


----------



## akami (23. April 2011)

@ BlackDiver:

1. Ich habe mich an euch gewndt, da ich auch auf mehr Federweg stehe und hier so einige behaupten, dass sich das Ding durch die Gegend keulen soll wie halt eine Enduro/AllMountainklasse und mich interessiert, wie das gehen soll. Da meine Freerider, dass nicht mal annähernd gebracht haben. - Ps.: Eine echte Antwort kam bist jetzt nie.

2. Urteiel ich nciht über das V.FR sondern erkundige mich viel mehr danach.

3. Die HS ist ein schönes Bauteil. Warum man sich dafür/dagegen entscheidet muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

4. Es gibt mehr als einen V.SX-Thread.

5. Ja es gibt eon/zwei V.SR-Fahrer hier im Forum.


7. Die Sonne scheint und ich baller gleich mit meinem HT über einen schicken Trail. Euch allen wünsche ich viel Spaß und gut belüftete Protektoren. - Ride on.


----------



## <NoFear> (24. April 2011)

wollt auch schon vor x-posts anmerken, dass die diskussion hier etwas eintönig wird und vor allem am thread thema vorbei geht 

hier sollen, so denke ich, keine bikes/ parts (HS & co. ...) verglichen werden... hier geht es wie eben/ oben erwähnt rein um das V.FR... aber gut... 

frohe ostern


----------



## Broenner (24. April 2011)

Ja, AKAMI wie willst DU was beurteilen b.z.g dem V.FR was DU noch nicht gefahren bist. Ich bin es gefahren und ich bin der MEINUNG das ich das Teil auch mal auf normalen Straßen fahren kann .


----------



## Broenner (24. April 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> 1. Ja, AKAMI wie willst DU was beurteilen b.z.g dem V.FR was DU noch nicht gefahren bist. Ich bin es gefahren und ich bin der MEINUNG das ich das Teil auch mal auf normalen Straßen fahren kann .


 
2.Kann einer endlich einmal sagen ob ich damit nun TOUREN kann oder nicht der eine sagt ja ich fahre damit TOUREN der andere behauptet es geht auf garkeinen fall das man mit dem V.FR touren fahren kann.

3. ICH PERSÖNLICH BIN IN FRANKFURT 2 V.FR´S GEFAHREN UND ICH BIN DER MEINUNG JA DAS BIKE IST TOURENTAUGLICH ES IST ABSOLUT WIPPFREI.


----------



## akami (25. April 2011)

@ Broenner:

Es geht ja nicht nur um die "Wippfreiheit", wenn es darum geht mit einem Bike Touren zu fahren. Das Gesamtkonzept und deine körperliche Ausdauer zählen dazu. Außerdem kommt noch hinzu, dass man alles einen Berg raufprügeln oder lange Strecken fahren kann aber es soll ja auch Spaß machen. Von daher wirst du wohl erst im Verlauf sehen, ob das FR ein Tourenfully für dich ist.

Grüße.


----------



## BlackDiver (25. April 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> 2.Kann einer endlich einmal sagen ob ich damit nun TOUREN kann oder nicht der eine sagt ja ich fahre damit TOUREN der andere behauptet es geht auf garkeinen fall das man mit dem V.FR touren fahren kann.
> 
> 3. ICH PERSÖNLICH BIN IN FRANKFURT 2 V.FR´S GEFAHREN UND ICH BIN DER MEINUNG JA DAS BIKE IST TOURENTAUGLICH ES IST ABSOLUT WIPPFREI.



Du hast dir die Antwort selbst gegeben.Es ist absolut wippfrei und man kann damit Touren fahren.Punkt aus.
Das VFR ist einer der ganz wenigen DH-Bikes die tourentauglich sind


----------



## <NoFear> (25. April 2011)

ist es nun ein downhill-bike oder ein freerider...?  

....salz auf die wunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (25. April 2011)

Oh, Kinners. Die einen werden es für tourentauglich befinden, die anderen nicht. Tour ist, was Du draus machst. Da soll doch jeder für sich sein eigenes Urteil bilden. Allein schon die geographischen Gegebenheiten bilden eine andere Grundlage für Touren.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. April 2011)

jo mei... recht hast!

_und wieviel mal werden wir noch wach...???_


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. April 2011)

Ich tippe auf "im Laufe dieser Woche". Ich fahre ja nach FFM mein Bike im Shop abholen. Vielleicht geht das 'n Tickn schneller.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. April 2011)

aha... wie und wann hast du denn das abgemacht?


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. April 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> aha... wie und wann hast du denn das abgemacht?



Im Laufe der Bestellung kannst Du bei Versand Selbstabholung wählen und dann den Shop in dem Du Dein Rad abholen willst.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. April 2011)

achso... ja dat ist klar. hab jetzt gedacht du hättest das nachträglich geändert 

nö... ich hab lieferung in safety-box gewählt... 
da gibt es mittlerweile ja auch schon videos... 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_M6A78s3wI"]YouTube        - Votec Mountainbike Auspacken[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fedri-ho (25. April 2011)

Also, ich muss Ransom Andy absolut beipflichten "Tour ist, was Du draus machst." Ich war letzte Woche in Bozen und hab nicht nur die üblichen Kohlernrunden gedreht, nein, das V.Fr durfte den ein oder anderen Berg selbst erklimmen. Ehrlich gesagt gezwungenermaßen, da die Mendelbahn zwei Tage Revision hatte. Aber das ist ja das tolle an dem Bike, es geht trotz massig Federweg bergauf. 

Eine Tour z.B. bestand erst aus ca. 600 hm steile Schotterstraße hochtreten und dann 500 hm Trail hochfahren, schieben und tragen. Mein Höhenmesser hat mir am Schluss verraten, dass ich 500 hm bergauf in der Stunde geschafft habe. Meiner Meinung ganz respektabel für nen DH-bike. Aber darum gehts beim V.Fr nicht ... wer hier mehr schaffen will, der soll bitte zu nem Enduro greifen.

  Für mich ist die Rechnung immer erst unten am Berg beglichen. Auf dieser Tour sah das folgendermaßen aus: 2h+ bergauf und in keinen 25 min wieder unten. Das ist für mich eine der vielen Definitionen einer Tour und das V.Fr erfüllt die meisten meiner Vorstellungen einer Tour.

  Was es nicht kann ist behände und leichtfüßig klettern ... wie soll es auch, es hat zu viel Federweg, der Lenkwinkel ist zu flach und das Gewicht hilft auch nicht gerade. Aber wer Zeit und genügend Strom in den Beinen hat, kommt sehr wohl den Berg rauf. Auch ist es auf einfachen Trails (àl a Enduro) nicht super spritzig, dafür hats zuviel Federweg. Wer hier jede Wurzel zum springen nutzen will ... bitte zum Enduro/Trailbike greifen.

  Aber das sind meine Vorstellungen einer Tour ... 70 km im Sattel, das ist für mich keine Tour sondern ne Tortur. 

Ich werd in nächster Zeit vermutlich meinen alten Bock (Cube AMS 100) verhökern, und mir einen Slopestyler rauslassen, vermutlich das YT Play. Das ist nicht zu schwer, bietet genügen und straffen Federweg, hat nen ziemlich flachen Lenkwinkel und ist unverschämt günstig. Die Kiste wird dann hergenommen, wenn ich springen geh, oder wenn ich eben an jeder Wurzel abdrücken will. 
  Dennoch ist und bleibt das V.Fr das Touren FR/DH-Bike meiner Wahl. Ich werde auch in Zukunft das V.Fr nach Südtirol und in die Alpen mitnehmen.

Ach ja, ich hab in Kaltern die Mutter aller steilen, verblockten und engen Trails gefunden ... und da wollt ich ohne V.Fr ned runter ;-)

In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß beim Arbeiten morgen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. April 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> achso... ja dat ist klar. hab jetzt gedacht du hättest das nachträglich geändert
> 
> nö... ich hab lieferung in safety-box gewählt...
> da gibt es mittlerweile ja auch schon videos...
> ...



auspacken/aufbauen is nich das problem. es kommt wahrscheinlich ein kolleesch mit, der sich ein rad kaufen will. dann wollen wir das grad verbinden. ich hol mein rad ab, er schaut was votec so zu bieten hat.


----------



## Broenner (25. April 2011)

fedri-ho schrieb:


> Also, ich muss Ransom Andy absolut beipflichten "Tour ist, was Du draus machst." Ich war letzte Woche in Bozen und hab nicht nur die üblichen Kohlernrunden gedreht, nein, das V.Fr durfte den ein oder anderen Berg selbst erklimmen. Ehrlich gesagt gezwungenermaßen, da die Mendelbahn zwei Tage Revision hatte. Aber das ist ja das tolle an dem Bike, es geht trotz massig Federweg bergauf.
> 
> Eine Tour z.B. bestand erst aus ca. 600 hm steile Schotterstraße hochtreten und dann 500 hm Trail hochfahren, schieben und tragen. Mein Höhenmesser hat mir am Schluss verraten, dass ich 500 hm bergauf in der Stunde geschafft habe. Meiner Meinung ganz respektabel für nen DH-bike. Aber darum gehts beim V.Fr nicht ... wer hier mehr schaffen will, der soll bitte zu nem Enduro greifen.
> 
> ...


 

Hi, wo fährst du in SÜDTIROL ich fahre jedes Jahr nach Südtirol aber ich hab keine Ahnung wo dort gut biken kann,außerdem ich bin jedes Jahr in Meran WO KANN ICH DORT GUT BIKEN ? KANN MIR JEMAND GUTE AuSKUNFt geben.


----------



## poedel (25. April 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Hi, wo fährst du in SÜDTIROL ich fahre jedes Jahr nach Südtirol aber ich hab keine Ahnung wo dort gut biken kann,außerdem ich bin jedes Jahr in Meran WO KANN ICH DORT GUT BIKEN ? KANN MIR JEMAND GUTE AuSKUNFt geben.



Bin soeben von Meran zurück, 

"Meran 2000" ist super 3 Trails von Flowig bis sehr Technisch,
"Taser" sehr geil sehr schnell & Flowig
"Koler" Bahn in Bozen sehr DH lastig mit grossen losen Steinen aber auch sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Broenner (26. April 2011)

Sagtmal Leute habt ihr schonmal ein V.fr in schwarzmatt mit klarrlack gesehen weil die farbe bekomm ich und frage mich wie das aussehen soll?


----------



## CaptainBrandy (26. April 2011)

schwarzmatt anodized-klarlack oder wie?


----------



## Broenner (26. April 2011)

CaptainBrandy schrieb:


> schwarzmatt anodized-klarlack oder wie?


 
Nein ich habe bestellt schwarz-matt mit klarlack.


----------



## BlackDiver (26. April 2011)

Meins ist schwarz-matt mir klarlack.Hatte dann noch die Wahl ob matter Klarlack oder glänzender Klarlack und hab mich für den matten entschieden.War eigentlich der Meinung das Klarlack immer glänzt,aber Votec hat mich da eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. April 2011)

Schwarz steht dem V.Fr sehr gut 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Broenner (27. April 2011)

Also mir wurde nur gesagt mattschwarz mit klarlack entscheiden zwisschen matten und glänzenden klarlack konnte ich mich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackDiver (27. April 2011)

Dann würd ich an deiner Stelle sofort stornieren u. ein Canyon bestellen.Es vergeht nämlich keine Fahrt an der ich mich nicht an diesem herrlich matten Klarlack erfreue....
Glaub mir,wenn du das Bike hast interessiert dich kein Klarlack mehr


----------



## matt400 (27. April 2011)

Weiß jemand wo der Unterschied zwischen Black metallic und Black ist? Ist Black dann matt-schwarz? Und wo kann man matt auswählen?


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. April 2011)

na, schwarz ist schwarz... obs nu glänzt oder nicht. und metallic hat halt noch die feinen glitzerpartikelchen drinne.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metallic


----------



## Broenner (27. April 2011)

Hallo leuts schaut das v.fr hier müsste schwarz matt mit glänzenden klarlack sein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451505&page=9


----------



## akami (27. April 2011)

Also der nächstes Jahr, darf das V.FR gerne so konzipiert sein. Nur halt im typischen Votecdesign. Dann kaufe ich mir definitiv ein FR


----------



## CaptainBrandy (27. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Hehe,
> 
> noch so ein Thema wo ich querolant bin. Abgesehen davon, dass ich den Vivid Air sau häßlich finde, bin ich der Meinung, dass in einen Freerider die gute alte Stahlfeder oder wenn man es unbedingt leicht haben will, die Titanfeder. Wobei ein Freerider gerne etwas mehr wiegen darf und soll aber das ist nun wirklich Geschmacksache.



Musste aber wegen dem dämpfer nichmal gucken? 

Jungs, wisst ihr eigentlich wieviel die v.fr rahmen in s,m,l wiegen?

Mit oder ohne Dämpfer...


----------



## <NoFear> (28. April 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Hallo leuts schaut das v.fr hier müsste schwarz matt mit glänzenden klarlack sein:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451505&page=9



wenn du das bike hier meinst:







absolut "pornös"


----------



## <NoFear> (28. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Also der nächstes Jahr, darf das V.FR gerne so konzipiert sein. Nur halt im typischen Votecdesign. Dann kaufe ich mir definitiv ein FR



immer diese gewichtsfetischisten ... tss... tsss ... tssss

sei mir nicht böse, aber ein FR unter 12 kg? nunja das mag im s5-Gelände sinn machen, bin mir aber nicht sicher wie lange die carbonteile das rumgehüpfe etc. mitmachen... stell dir die materialbeanspruchung im bikepark vor


----------



## akami (28. April 2011)

Leider gibt es nicht überall wie im Bikepark einen Lift... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (28. April 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> wenn du das bike hier meinst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das geilste schwarz was ich mal gesehen hab, war ein hochglanzmetallic-schwarz mit seidenmattem klarlack drüber. das hat sehr geil geschimmert....


----------



## <NoFear> (28. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Leider gibt es nicht überall wie im Bikepark einen Lift... .



nee ist klar... das bike wurde, so denke ich, für leute konzipiert, die sowas hier machen: http://alpinepics.com/colin oder das http://www.vertriders.com/

und die halten sich definitiv des öfteren im s5 gelände auf!


----------



## Unikum777 (28. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Also der nächstes Jahr, darf das V.FR gerne so konzipiert sein. Nur halt im typischen Votecdesign. Dann kaufe ich mir definitiv ein FR


----------



## <NoFear> (28. April 2011)




----------



## akami (28. April 2011)

Unikum777:
Wenn Konzepte nicht nachzubauen oder übertragbar wären, würden heut zu Tage nur Fords durch die Gegend fahren.


----------



## Unikum777 (28. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Unikum777:
> Wenn Konzepte nicht nachzubauen oder übertragbar wären, würden heut zu Tage nur Fords durch die Gegend fahren.



Genau, Fords mit BMW-Schriftzug, Mercedes-Stern, usw...
Das S5 ist das Konzept eines absoluten Nischenprodukts und hat schon allein daher mit dem recht breit aufgestellten Freerider V.FR nichts gemein.
So ein "S5-Rad" kann jeder mit entsprechend Geld und gutem Willen selber basteln, brauchst nur ne halbwegs leichte Rahmen-Basis und die Parts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (28. April 2011)

An dem S5 sind ja fast ausschließlich Protoypenteile verbaut!
Überarbeiteter Rohrsatz, RS-Prototyp-Luftdämpfer (jetzt ja Vivid-Air), die RS-Boxxer-Single-Crown-Prototyp Gabel, ausgefräste Wippe usw.!
Die Einsatzbereiche sind total unterschiedlich!!


----------



## BlackDiver (28. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Also der nächstes Jahr, darf das V.FR gerne so konzipiert sein. Nur halt im typischen Votecdesign. Dann kaufe ich mir definitiv ein FR



@akami
Muß das sein das der Thread jetzt mit völlig sinnlosen Vergleichen zugemüllt wird??
Informiere dich mal etwas über die verschiedenen Kategorien und Einsatzbereiche von MTBs dann wird dir die Sache vielleicht klarer.
Ein Votec VFR (lies mal was Votec zum Einsatzbereich schreibt) will und hat absolut nix mit der Projektstudie von Canyon zu tun!
Und hier dreht sich alles ums VFR.
Danke


----------



## <NoFear> (28. April 2011)

... seid _lieb _zueinander


----------



## akami (28. April 2011)

1. Ich finde Votec klasse und wollte nur mal zeigen, was noch so geht und unter welchen Umständen mir ein 180er richtig schciken würde.

2. Wenn DU dich mal informieren würdest, was Votec zu seinen Bikes schreibt und dich informieren würdest, dann würdest du einen Freerider nicht als Tourenbike sehen.

3. Ich werde mcih in diesem Thread zu nix anderem mehr äußern als zum V.FR. Der klügere gibt nach... .


----------



## Broenner (28. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> 1. Ich finde Votec klasse und wollte nur mal zeigen, was noch so geht und unter welchen Umständen mir ein 180er richtig schciken würde.
> 
> 2. Wenn DU dich mal informieren würdest, was Votec zu seinen Bikes schreibt und dich informieren würdest, dann würdest du einen Freerider nicht als Tourenbike sehen.
> 
> 3. Ich werde mcih in diesem Thread zu nix anderem mehr äußern als zum V.FR. Der klügere gibt nach... .


 

1. AKAMI, nur weil das V.FR 180mm Federweg hat heißt es lange noch nicht das es ein reiner Freerider ist

2. Wie willllllst du etwas beurteilen was das noch niieeee gefahren bist. Du vergleichst ein V.FR mit einem DEMO der vergleich ist soviel wie HIMMEL UND HÖLLE.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. April 2011)

Können die V.Fr-Interessierten bitte hier beim eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads bleiben oder aber den Thread verlassen?! 

Dieses Gelaber hier um nichts und wieder nichts geht sowas von auf die Nerven! Der Thread dient dem Informationsaustausch zum V.Fr. Wenn ihr kontrovers zu anderen Themen diskutieren wollt, eröffnet doch einen neuen Thread oder schickt euch eine PN aber müllt bitte nicht den Thread voll. Danke


----------



## Broenner (28. April 2011)

Black diver was ist den der unterschied zwischen dem klarlack also zwischen matterklarlack und glänzenderklarlack und hast du schon mal ein V.FR in mattschwarz mit glänzenden klarlack gesehen wenn ja dann bitte berichte 
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## BlackDiver (28. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> 2. Wenn DU dich mal informieren würdest, was Votec zu seinen Bikes schreibt und dich informieren würdest, dann würdest du einen Freerider nicht als Tourenbike sehen.



Unterstell mir du mal keine falschen Aussagen 
Ich hab niemals behauptet das VFR ist ein Tourenbike! Ich habe geschrieben mit dem VFR kann man auch Touren fahren,obwohl das überhaupt nicht der Einsatzbereich von diesem Bike ist.
Ich fahre mit dem VFR Freeride-Touren,und die sehen mit Sicherheit deutlich anders aus als 70km Touren auf Waldwegen.Und ich traue mir auch sofort zu 2000hm mit dem VFR hochzukurbeln,obwohl ich bisher nicht mehr als 1700 damit hoch bin.
Das es rein zum bergauffahren passendere Bikes gibt ist doch sonnenklar.Aber da bei mir die Auffahrt nur dazu da ist um dann eine geile Abfahrt zu haben ist das VFR optimal.Das ganze ist auf MICH bezogen,also auch auf meine Kondition und meine Waden.
Ich finde es einen wunderbaren Nebeneffekt von diesem Bike,aber mit einem Tourenbike hat das nix gemein.

@broenner
Ich bin kein Lackierer.Ich habe auch schon ein VFR in schwarz-glanz gesehen.Und was soll ich dazu berichten? Mein Geschmack muß nicht dein Geschmack sein,also nimm das Bike so wie es dir gefällt und fertig.
Der Unterschied zwischen den Klarlackarten wird wohl minimalst sein schätz ich mal,aber frag da lieber Votec


----------



## Broenner (29. April 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Unterstell mir du mal keine falschen Aussagen
> Ich hab niemals behauptet das VFR ist ein Tourenbike! Ich habe geschrieben mit dem VFR kann man auch Touren fahren,obwohl das überhaupt nicht der Einsatzbereich von diesem Bike ist.
> Ich fahre mit dem VFR Freeride-Touren,und die sehen mit Sicherheit deutlich anders aus als 70km Touren auf Waldwegen.Und ich traue mir auch sofort zu 2000hm mit dem VFR hochzukurbeln,obwohl ich bisher nicht mehr als 1700 damit hoch bin.
> Das es rein zum bergauffahren passendere Bikes gibt ist doch sonnenklar.Aber da bei mir die Auffahrt nur dazu da ist um dann eine geile Abfahrt zu haben ist das VFR optimal.Das ganze ist auf MICH bezogen,also auch auf meine Kondition und meine Waden.
> ...


 
Ja ich weiß das du das nie behauptet hast aber trotzdem bin ich fest überzeugt das man das V.FR auch gut auf Waldwegen fahren kann, ich bin wie schon gesagt in FRankfurt 2V.FR gefahren und ich fand es fuhr sich wie mein 100mm Fully.


----------



## wildchild (6. Mai 2011)

Hier mal mein Votec in Aktion:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Platzhoersch (7. Mai 2011)

Oh wie geil! Ich will mehr V.FR! (Das reimt sich sogar ;-) )


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2011)

einige teile sind so nicht ganz korrekt, werden aber im laufe der woche korrigiert (wenn sie denn mal eintreffen)


----------



## matt400 (8. Mai 2011)

Welche Größe ist das? L?


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Mai 2011)

japs


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Mai 2011)

Sehr schön. Nur bei der Gabel wurde an der falschen Stelle gespart 

Viel Spaß mit dem Radel!


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich soll da in mehr oder weniger naher zukunft eine fox 36 van 180 rein. Deswegen hab ich mir eine günstiggabel geholt. Die tuts erst mal


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> einige teile sind so nicht ganz korrekt, werden aber im laufe der woche korrigiert (wenn sie denn mal eintreffen)




Ja dann mal Glückwunsch zum neuen V.FR ! 
Sieht klasse aus, schöne Farbe!


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Mai 2011)

Poah, ey... die 2.35er Maxxis Minion gehn mal garnicht! Werde jetzt erst mal wieder die Muddy Marys drauf tun.

Maxxis Minion 2.35: 52mm breit
Muddy Mary 2.35: 58mm breit.

Minions rollen zwar gut, haben für meinen Geschmack jedoch zu wenig seitl. Grip... bestimmt ein toller Endurotourer-reifen.


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Mai 2011)

wildchild schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Votec in Aktion:




Fettes Vid, poste es doch mal im Enduro/FR Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Mai 2011)

-delete- falsches board. warum auch immer...


----------



## Scott Freerider (17. Mai 2011)

hoernche99 Votec


----------



## akami (17. Mai 2011)

@ Scott Freerider:
Saugeiles Teil! Da kannste stolz drauf sein! GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Ransom Andy (17. Mai 2011)

jessas, wie geil!

is das mattschwarz mit klarlack?


----------



## Broenner (17. Mai 2011)

Danke ransom, für die frage das wollte ich ihn gerade auch fragen weil das nicht aussieht wie metallic aufjedenfall schaut es hammer aus .


----------



## gotboost (17. Mai 2011)

Sehr gut bis auf die hohe boxxerbrücke! Also versenkbarer lowstack Steuersatz und niedrige brücke. Dann top!!




Scott Freerider schrieb:


> hoernche99 Votec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philluck (17. Mai 2011)

is da en long-cage verbaut worden!? dachte bei 1X10 kann man SC fahren.


----------



## Ransom Andy (17. Mai 2011)

ich glaub ja fast, dass votec nur lange käfige verbaut. die ham bestimmt keine kurzen bekommen und wollen aber die kunden ruhigstellen.


----------



## gotboost (18. Mai 2011)

Ist wegen den 36er kassetten...


----------



## Newmi (18. Mai 2011)

So, ich hab den Atlas FR wieder gegen den Standart Holzfeller getauscht, da ich die Vermutung habe, das meine Sehnenscheidenentzündung vom Lenker kommt! Seit der drauf ist, hat es sich schleichend über 4 bis 5 Monate verschlimmert! :-(
Mal schauen, ob es jetzt besser wird!
An die Fahrer der Rahmengröße L : Hat jemand ne Reverb verbaut und kann mal Bilder einstellen?? Mir gehts um die Einstecktiefe und Leitungsverlegung!!

Gruß N.


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Mai 2011)

hi nemwi.. ich mach gleich mal paar bilder. gib mir 10min.

@gotboost: kann nicht sein. ich hab n mittleres schaltwerk mit 24/36er Kurbel und 11-36er kassette und das reicht locker aus. das kurze passt für einfach kurbel und 11-36er Kassette locker.


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Mai 2011)

muss anmerken, dass ich die kabelbinder am oberrohr nochmal neu machen werde. d.h. bis auf den letzten kb vor dem sattelrohr werd ich die ösen verwenden die sich am rahmen befinden, um die bremsleitung und die reverbleitung zu zu befestigen. zum testen hab ich die reverbleitung nur mal eben mit kabelbinder an der bremsleitung befestigt.


----------



## gotboost (18. Mai 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> hi nemwi.. ich mach gleich mal paar bilder. gib mir 10min.
> 
> @gotboost: kann nicht sein. ich hab n mittleres schaltwerk mit 24/36er Kurbel und 11-36er kassette und das reicht locker aus. das kurze passt für einfach kurbel und 11-36er Kassette locker.



Ist schon klar dass das funktioniert, aber du baust es nicht an deine Räder als Händler, da sram es vorschreibt ein langes schaltwerk bei 36er Kapazität zu fahren. So oder so, lange bleibts eh nicht heile, auch ein kurzes nicht, blöd dass man die Käfige nicht separat ordern kann, hab noch 2fast neue x9 mit kaputtem Käfig.


----------



## Newmi (18. Mai 2011)

@Ransom Andy

Wie tief ist die Stütze jetzt eingesteckt??
Und ist es ne 420er oder 380er??

Gruß N.


----------



## philluck (18. Mai 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Ist schon klar dass das funktioniert, aber du baust es nicht an deine Räder als Händler, da sram es vorschreibt ein langes schaltwerk bei 36er Kapazität zu fahren. So oder so, lange bleibts eh nicht heile, auch ein kurzes nicht, blöd dass man die Käfige nicht separat ordern kann, hab noch 2fast neue x9 mit kaputtem Käfig.



sram schreibt das vor? quelle? ich bin nicht der weiße vom berg, aber das hab ich noch nie gehört und würde überhaupt kein sinn ergeben. wenn ich das funktionsprinzip eines schaltwerks richtig verstanden habe, beschreibt long/med/short ja nur wie weit das schaltwerk runter kommt um das große vordere ritzel sauberer ansteuern zu können. 

ich lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## gotboost (18. Mai 2011)

Ok, hast recht, kurzer Käfig für 1 kettenblatt, Mittel für 2 Kettenblätter, lang für 3 Kettenblätter. so steht's auf der hp. 

Weiß wer wo man die Käfige Einzel bekommt? Preis? 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Mai 2011)

nee, sorry... keine ahnung. würde aber mal drauf tippen, dass sram so klug war und nur komplette schaltwerke anbietet.


----------



## gotboost (18. Mai 2011)

Hat wer ein Bild eines x9 sc 2011? Finde nur lc Bilder.

Ps: heute ein sx bestellt!!


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. Mai 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> @Ransom Andy
> 
> Wie tief ist die Stütze jetzt eingesteckt??
> Und ist es ne 420er oder 380er??
> ...



sorry, newmi...

hatte den thread hier vergessen. also, die sattelstütze ist eine 380er. also ist die ss etwa 100mm eingesteckt. wobei, am we hab ich sie etwa 15-20mm rausgezogen. 80-85mm sind somit in etwa.


----------



## da_5oul (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

neustes Vid von uns.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13816/h

lg


----------



## BlackDiver (29. Mai 2011)

Spaßiges Video 

Da kommt Vorfreude auf,bin nächste Woche auch zum ersten Mal am Semmering.Scheint ja ganz lohnenswert zu sein.
Bei uns gehts danach weiter zum Wildkogel u. Leogang!


----------



## Unikum777 (29. Mai 2011)

Schönes Video 

Mein V.FR wurde die Tage mal etwas ans Mittelmeer ausgeführt, Finale Ligure rief... Hat sich prächtig geschlagen, wenn man von dem völlig zerstörten DT1750-Hinterrad mal absieht 
Neben gebuchter Shuttle-Touren wurde der Hobel natürlich auch mal selbst zum Pian dei Corsi hochgetreten. Man hat ja Zeit... 

Ein kleines Urlaubsvideo:


----------



## philluck (1. Juni 2011)

Zerstörtes HR? ich bitte um Details. Hab den gleichen LRS und will wissen ob ich den gleich wieder verkaufen muss. Dein Gewicht und die Fahrsituation in der das passiert ist wären interessant.


----------



## Unikum777 (1. Juni 2011)

92 Kilo, 1,8 Bar Minions (2Ply), ein wirkliches "Ereignis" gab es aber nicht. Der Madonna della Guardia in Finale hat halt verschiedene Sprünge, aber mir ist nix aufgefallen bzw. bin sauber gelandet. Evtl. hat die Felge ne Steinkante getroffen, jedenfalls war sie nach dem Run eckig und 3 Speichen waren bei nahezu Null Spannung.

Ist halt in gewisser Weise konstruktiv so gewollt, da die 1750 recht weich sind. Im DH-Rennen verbeult sie zwar schnell, aber der Reifen bleibt intakt und man kann "sein Rennen" zu Ende fahren. Ich jedenfalls als Freizeitfahrer würde sie nicht noch mal nehmen. Ist mein erstes geschrottetes Laufrad überhaupt, und ich habe einige LRS teilweise schon seit Jahren im Einsatz. Bin also eher kein Materialfahrer...


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Juni 2011)

frage: hat jemand hier ein votec v.fr oder v.sr mit holzfeller einfachkurbel bestellt oder kennt jemanden? mir wurde keine kettenführung mitgeliefert. laut bild ist eine drauf, in der beschreibung steht nix drin. dabei ist doch bei einfachkurbel ne kefü eigentlich obligatorisch. alles andere wäre absoluter blödsinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackDiver (1. Juni 2011)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Ist halt in gewisser Weise konstruktiv so gewollt, da die 1750 recht weich sind.



Ist scheinbar bei DT so üblich das die Felgen relativ weich sind.Ich selbst bin 3 Jahre die E2200 gefahren.Die hatten am Ende keinen cm mehr ohne Delle.Hab sie oft genug selbst mit der Rohrzange wieder rausgebogen.Trotzdem haben sie soweit "gehalten" und auch der Reifen darauf.
Die Deemax sind da scheinbar eine andere Klasse.Weder ich noch mein Kumpel haben irgend eine Delle drin,obwohl wir auch schon oft genug Durchschläge hatten.Dafür sind sie halt wieder schwerer,das alte Leid....

@Ransom Andy
Hast du schon mit Votec telefoniert? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Kettenführung nicht dazu gehört


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Juni 2011)

japs, hab ich... und die beharren wirklich darauf, dass die basisversion keine kefü vorsieht. hatte ich heute mittag eine etwas derbere unterhaltung mit einem von denen, der meinte dann nur, ich solle der geschäftsleitung eine email mit meinem anliegen schicken, die werden dann das weitere vorgehen beraten...

man lasse sich das mal auf der zunge zergehen. das is wie Operation ohne Nähen. Oder Autokaufen ohne Scheibenwischer.....


----------



## BlackDiver (2. Juni 2011)

Sehr sonderbar... ich würds lieber auf die freundliche Weise probieren und am besten jemanden von der Geschäftsleitung verlangen,also telefonisch statt email.
Griffe und Schläuche sind ja auch dran ohne das was in der Beschreibung steht


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Juni 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> ...die Deemax sind da scheinbar eine andere Klasse.Weder ich noch mein Kumpel haben irgend eine Delle drin,obwohl wir auch schon oft genug Durchschläge hatten.Dafür sind sie halt wieder schwerer,das alte Leid.../QUOTE]
> 
> nicht nur das... wenn du speichenbrüche hast, bist du auf die mavicspeichen zur reparatur angewiesen. das ist auch eher be....scheiden


----------



## Newmi (2. Juni 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die, die den Hinterbau schon mal zerlegt haben!!

Der untere Lagerpunkt macht grad noch Probleme! Ich hab die Senkschraube auf der Antriebsseite draußen, und nun dreht sich die auf der anderen Seite samt Achse mit!
Kann ich die genauso Achse genauso austreiben wie die des Hauptschwingenlagers??
Und da ich es noch nicht zerlegt habe, kann mir jemand sagen, was da für Lager drin sind??

Für die, die es interessiert, nach einem Jahr, 1700km und 23.000 Hm sind eigentlich alle Lager des Hinterbaus inkl. Tretlager verschlissen! Das Tretlager hat auf der Antriebsseite starkes Radialspiel, dafür fühlt sich die Nicht-Antriebsseite noch gut an!!

Hat jemand nen Tip wo man die 2 Spezial-Nüsse für die Tretlagerdemontage/Montage günstig herbekommt??  Hab irgendwie kein Bock zum die selbst Drehen und Fräsen!!

Gruß N.


----------



## _mike_ (3. Juni 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> Für die, die es interessiert, nach einem Jahr, 1700km und 23.000 Hm sind eigentlich alle Lager des Hinterbaus inkl. Tretlager verschlissen! Das Tretlager hat auf der Antriebsseite starkes Radialspiel, dafür fühlt sich die Nicht-Antriebsseite noch gut an!!
> Gruß N.



Just for the record:
Mein V.FR hat seit 5/2010 68.000 Tiefenmeter bei nur 560km runter - das nenn ich artgerechte Haltung 

Lager sind alle tiptop, nur das Untere Schwingenlager musst ich ein einziges mal nachziehen.

Welches Tretlager hast du drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (3. Juni 2011)

Nicht schlecht, ich nutze das Ross halt als Tourenbike! 

Ich hab die Hammerschmidt verbaut, und da gibt es ja nut das Standartlager, oder??


----------



## _mike_ (3. Juni 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> Ich hab die Hammerschmidt verbaut, und da gibt es ja nut das Standartlager, oder??



Ein Blick in das HS-Handbuch (Seite 7) hilft: Innenlager-Einbauwerkzeuge Truvativ ISIS und GXP.

Bekomsmt du in fast jedem Online-Shop oder dein Händler hats.


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Juni 2011)

und decathlon, falls vorhanden.
www.decathlon.de


----------



## Newmi (3. Juni 2011)

Schon klar, hab ich gelsen, aber 40â¬+ fÃ¼r 2 Teile, die an einer Maschine im Sekundentakt rauspurzeln find ich das zuviel!
Da mach ich es lieber selbst! 
Da kommt dann wenigstens was zusammen, 2 Einbauwerkzeuge und die Hammerschmidt Montage-Platte!!


----------



## Endurance (5. Juni 2011)

gibbet auch ein VFR 2011 thread? 
Darf ich als Neubesitzer hier auch reinschreiben?


----------



## Newmi (5. Juni 2011)

Naja, hat sich ja so gut wie gar nix geändert, von dem her passt das schon!!


----------



## Endurance (5. Juni 2011)

OKIDOKI dan steig ich mal aus dem Wartezimmer aus und hier ein
















Folgendes ist noch unterwegs
# Truvativ Holzfeller BoXXer Direct Mount Vorbau 31,8x60mm schwarz
# Truvativ Holzfeller Riserbar Lenker 31,8x700mm, 30mm rise, 9x5° mattschwarz 
#1 x Nukeproof - Electron Nylon Pedal mit Industrielagern - 2011 (gelb) - gesamt EUR 37,90

suche noch Strebenschutz (für die hinten oben) - sprich möglichst durchsichtig die auch halten, da ich regelmäßig mit den Schuhsohlen da langschreddere.

und noch einen: Was für Pumpen, bzw. Adapter benutzt Ihr für den VIVID AIR (falls den hier jemand hat)


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

BikeShield - Chainstay Stayshield


----------



## gotboost (5. Juni 2011)

Was machst mit dem alten Lenker? Ist das ein breiter Vector oder schmaler?


----------



## Unikum777 (5. Juni 2011)

@Endurance
Schönes Teil, viel Spaß damit! 

Als Kettenstrebenschutz empfehle ich z. B. Cinelli Jelly Ribbon für 9,95, klares Lenkerband. Habe ich auch dran, hält seit einem Jahr problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (5. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Was machst mit dem alten Lenker? Ist das ein breiter Vector oder schmaler?



würde ich wieder verkaufen, müsste 68cm 8Grad sein


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

Ist beim FR nur ein 680mm dabei? Bei meinem SX war es ein 740mm.


----------



## Endurance (5. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ist beim FR nur ein 680mm dabei? Bei meinem SX war es ein 740mm.


Was soll ich dazu sagen - die Breite reicht mir, wobie ich die Kombi eh nicht als gelungen ansehe - da habe ich beim bestellen nicht aufgepasst.


----------



## Endurance (5. Juni 2011)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> @Endurance
> Schönes Teil, viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Als Kettenstrebenschutz empfehle ich z. B. Cinelli Jelly Ribbon für 9,95, klares Lenkerband. Habe ich auch dran, hält seit einem Jahr problemlos.



THX - wenn die Standardaufkleber nicht halten (wovon ich eigentlich ausgehe) kommt als nächster Versuch Dein Lenkerband dran. Führen leider nicht so viele Shops


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

Hast du dir den Aufkleber schon bestellt? Ich hätte noch einen über für dich, könnt ich dir morgen schicken.


----------



## Endurance (5. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Hast du dir den Aufkleber schon bestellt? Ich hätte noch einen über für dich, könnt ich dir morgen schicken.


Super Danke für Dein Angebot - hab ich aber gerade schon zusammen mit dem Vorbau und anderen Kleinigkeiten geordert. Parallel noch das Lenkerband als getrennte Bestellung wenn das was taugt kommt das auf alles meine Räder.


----------



## Newmi (5. Juni 2011)

Um nochmal darauf zurück zu kommen: Weiß jemand was für Lager im Drehpunkt überm Tretlager drinn sind??
Würde Morgen gerne bestellen!!


----------



## Grinsekatz (6. Juni 2011)

Frage an Endurance,
Welchen Tune hast du im VividAir verbaut?

Und bist zufrieden mit der Performance?

Habe in meinem V.FR momentan noch n Coil C-Tune drinne und spiele mit dem Gedanken den Air B-Tune zu kaufen.Jedoch habe ich Bedenken das der B-Tune ne Gummikuh aus meinem Bike macht,da ich gerne auch toure mit dem Ding,eher ungeignet.

Gleichzeitig kommt mir mein C-Tune etwas träge vor beim DH,hmmm...


----------



## Endurance (6. Juni 2011)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Frage an Endurance,
> Welchen Tune hast du im VividAir verbaut?


Sieht man das von außen? Wurde von Votec eingebaut und ich hab mich nicht drum gekümmert.
Zur Performance kann ich noch nicht viel sagen außer das er in Kombi mit dem Rahmen deutlich besser Tourengeeignet ist als mein Torque FR mit DHX Dämpfer. Kein Wippen im Sitzen - hatte von daher nicht das Gefühl auf einem FR/DH Bike zu sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (6. Juni 2011)

Da würd ich mir Sorgen machen, wenn ich beim V.FR nicht das Gefühl hätte auf einem DH/FR Bike zu sitzen! ;-)
Der Tune müsste mit einem roten und blauen Aufkleber mit Buchstaben auf dem Dämpfer vermerkt sein.


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juni 2011)

deinen Ausführungen kann ich mich anschließen.

War gestern über 2 1/2 Std. mit meinem neuen *V.FR *unterwegs und ich kann hierzu nur sagen, dass es das FETTESTE *BIKE* ist, auf dem ich seit langem gesessen habe!   

Es gibt kaum ein anderes Bike, das bessere *ALLROUND-Eigenschaften *aufweist! Egal ob ich eher tourenlastig, enduromäßig oder freeride-/downhilllastig unterwegs bin - das BIKE macht einfach alles mit, *OHNE WENN und ABER!!!* 

Ein absoluter Kracher!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Juni 2011)

Stimmt - dann muss es nur noch halten.


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Juni 2011)

bis auf das gewicht, dass hin und wieder ein ganz schöner killer sein kann....


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juni 2011)

K-O-N-D-I-T-I-O-N... heisst das *ZAUBERWORT*


----------



## aerofun (6. Juni 2011)

@nofear: wo gibts das ... und wieviel kostet die!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Juni 2011)

joap, die ist bei mir leider mangelware.....  bin halt nicht so der sportcrack (zumindest hab ich noch keine ausdauersportart entdeckt, die mich irgendwie überzeugen konnte)


----------



## akami (6. Juni 2011)

Mtb?


----------



## _mike_ (6. Juni 2011)

Weils grad mal wieder so schön passt hierzu eine kleine Anektote:

Vor zwei Wochen haben wir uns einen Tag Freeriden in Innsbruck gegönnt, gesponsert von Scott mit dem neuen Scott Genius LT 20, der Guide war Holger Meyer himself. Das Genuis LT wird ja grad als Allzweck-AM gepriesen und hat 185mm Luft-Federweg hinten, vorne ne Lyrik Air mit 180mm, Gewicht 14,6kg. Mich hat hauptsächlich der Vergleich mit meinem Scott Ransom (Lyrik Coil 172mm vorne, Scott Equalizer Air 165mm hinten) gereizt, weniger als mit dem V.FR. Das nur mal so vornweg, den was die Konzepte und Einsatzgebiete Genius LT vs. V.FR angeht will ich hier nicht diskutieren. Meine Frau wollte das LT einfach mal testen weil sie auf der Suche nach nem "neuen" ist  

Anyway, dieses WE sind wir die selben Trails noch mal gefahren; diesmal war ich aber mit dem V.FR untwerwegs (194mm Vivid Coil hinten, 180mm Totem Coil MCDH vorne), Gewicht mit EX1750ern 17,2kg.

Um zu den Einstiegen der teils steilen, technischen Trails zu kommen muss man jeweils ca. 350hm selber hochkurbeln, fast alles im kleinsten Gang. Hier waren die 2,5kg Mehrgewicht des V.FR nicht hinderlich. Die Sitzposition vom Genius LT war zwar bei Größe M etwas gestreckter als beim V.VR in S, dafür hatte ich das Gefühl noch mehr von hinten raus zu treten. Klar merkt man das Mehrgewicht, aber bei moderaten Tempo und nur 700 hm total ist das kein Thema. Wiedermal stoked war ich vom Fakt das der Hinterbau des Votec im Sitzen komplett wippfrei ist - das schafft selbst das Genius nicht!! Dafür verbietet sich hier der Wiegetritt - etwas was das Scott wie ein Rennradl wecksteckt, zumindest wenn es komplett arretiert ist.

Bergab lagen die beiden Bikes bei den waldigen, schnellen Abschnitten gleichauf, nur die serienmäßigen MMs des V.FR waren um Längen schlechter als die FA Trail-/Pacestar Kombi des Scott - ich war erschrocken wie sehr die Reifen einen Unterschied machen können. Auch die Drops und ruppigen Abschnitte gelangen mit dem Genius gleich gut - hier machts eher die Geo und das Handling als der Federweg und -medium.

Fazit: Das Stahlfeder-Fahrwerk des V.FR liegt noch mal satter auf dem Trail, das Mehrgewicht merkte ich nur beim Anfahren aus dem Stand. Einmal in Schwung, gabs keinen spürbaren Unterschied mehr hinsichtlich Wendigkeit oder Airtime-tauglichkeit. Wieder mal unschlagbar war die Hammerschmidt am V.FR - nie mehr ohne!

Fazit: Zu viel Technik-Schnickschnack am Genius LT vs. zu viel Gewicht am V.FR. Also wirds für meine  Frau wohl ein V.SR oder ein Tourqe werden, und ich reite weiterhin Ransom & V.FR


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Mtb?



 bin schon dabei....


----------



## akami (6. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube, wenn ich mir das V.FR holen würde, dann in folgender Konfig:

Rahmengröße: S
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid R2C
LRS: Mavic Deemax
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DH 2.7/2.5
Bremsen: Shimano Saint
Cockpit: Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, Vorbau: Syntace Force 149, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia X0
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu
Antrieb: Schaltwerk: Sram XO, Zahnkranz: Sram XO 11-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Sram XO, Kettenführung: VC-1, Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant, Kettenblätter: 36, Kette Sram XO

Das wäre meine FR Konfig und da ich mit meinem Fliegengewicht sowieso mit kaum Progression und sehr weicher Einstellung fahre, wars dann mit dem Uphill. Schade eigentlich, denn ich mag Federweg. - Ist die neue Boxxer Air eigentlich on the fly absenkbar? Dann könnte man sich ja was zusammenschuhstern. Wie verhält sich der Hinterbau, wenn man mal richtig in den Wiegetritt muss?


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Juni 2011)

wiegetritt find ich eigentlich nicht mal so überragend schlimm... bin schon derberes gefahren, was aus ner eigentlich wippfreien kategorie kommen sollte.


----------



## akami (6. Juni 2011)

100% Wippfrei gibt es nur beim HT


----------



## Newmi (6. Juni 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die HS-ler! Ich hab bei meiner festgestellt, das das Tretlager radiales Spiel auf der Antriebsseite hat! So weit so "gut"! Jetz allerdings hab ich noch festgestellt, das die Achse auch in axialer Richtung knapp über 1 (ein) Millimeter Spiel hat!!  War mit bisher noch nie wirklich aufgefallen, aber jetzt schockt es mich schon etwas!!
Im HS-Thread ist nur ein Beitrag mit "Axialspiel" vorhanden, und der sagt aus, das man Distanzscheiben von 0,5mm verbauen kann!  Hat da schon mal jemand was von gehört/ selbst gemacht, bzw. hat jemand das selbe Problemchen??

Gruß N.


----------



## Grinsekatz (7. Juni 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> deinen Ausführungen kann ich mich anschließen.
> 
> War gestern über 2 1/2 Std. mit meinem neuen *V.FR *unterwegs und ich kann hierzu nur sagen, dass es das FETTESTE *BIKE* ist, auf dem ich seit langem gesessen habe!
> 
> ...



Edit:
Es gibt KEIN anderes Bike...

Hab auch langsam das Gefühl auf dem geilsten Bike(zumindest für meine Ansprüche) zu sitzen.

Obwohl ich nochn 08er Stereo hab toure ich aufs allergernste des öfteren mitm Votec viel hoch und noch mehr runter,mit ohne Hammerschmidt/weil zu schwer


----------



## Endurance (7. Juni 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Der Tune müsste mit einem roten und blauen Aufkleber mit Buchstaben auf dem Dämpfer vermerkt sein.


Den einzigen Kleber den ich auf anhieb  gefunden habe war ein kleiner auf dem Kolben (M H). Hat jemand ein Photo von dem erwähnten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekatz (7. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> bis auf das gewicht, dass hin und wieder ein ganz schöner killer sein kann....





Schon mal aufm Nox Startrack gesessen?

Ausser der Kola-Session-88-Büxe fällt mir grad kein 200mm-Bike ein das bei entsprechendem Aufbau leichter wäre

Besonders der Sitzwinkel ist so besonders...


----------



## Grinsekatz (7. Juni 2011)

Endurance schrieb:


> Den einzigen Kleber den ich auf anhieb  gefunden habe war ein kleiner auf dem Kolben (M H). Hat jemand ein Photo von dem erwähnten?



Hmmm...moment...nachschau...


----------



## Grinsekatz (7. Juni 2011)

Sodala,
am Hauptkörper meines Vivid-Coils ist ne ellenlange Seriennummer drauf und drunter stehen die Masse: 216x63 C .

Sollte eigentlich auch am Air drannkleben


----------



## Grinsekatz (7. Juni 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> K-O-N-D-I-T-I-O-N... heisst das *ZAUBERWORT*





Genau! Kein Gejammer,und sich wundern wie die Schwerkraft schwindet wenn man mal n Hardtail unterm Hintern hat.


----------



## Grinsekatz (7. Juni 2011)

aerofun schrieb:


> @nofear: wo gibts das ... und wieviel kostet die!?



Bei mir

kostet nur 5Geld


----------



## Grinsekatz (7. Juni 2011)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Weils grad mal wieder so schön passt hierzu eine kleine Anektote:
> 
> Vor zwei Wochen haben wir uns einen Tag Freeriden in Innsbruck gegönnt, gesponsert von Scott mit dem neuen Scott Genius LT 20, der Guide war Holger Meyer himself. Das Genuis LT wird ja grad als Allzweck-AM gepriesen und hat 185mm Luft-Federweg hinten, vorne ne Lyrik Air mit 180mm, Gewicht 14,6kg. Mich hat hauptsächlich der Vergleich mit meinem Scott Ransom (Lyrik Coil 172mm vorne, Scott Equalizer Air 165mm hinten) gereizt, weniger als mit dem V.FR. Das nur mal so vornweg, den was die Konzepte und Einsatzgebiete Genius LT vs. V.FR angeht will ich hier nicht diskutieren. Meine Frau wollte das LT einfach mal testen weil sie auf der Suche nach nem "neuen" ist
> 
> ...



Was viele nicht verstehen-besonders Scott- ist das Paradoxon 180mm bei 14Kg

180mm wollen bewegt werden, und 14Kg sind schlicht und ergreifend nicht dafür ausgelegt.

Mit ner Truvativ-Descendant-Kurbel/Vivid-Air/XO/BoxxerWC amV.FR kommt man auf ca 16Kg welche 200mm auch standhalten


----------



## Grinsekatz (7. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn ich mir das V.FR holen würde, dann in folgender Konfig:
> 
> Rahmengröße: S
> Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2
> ...



Mach aus den Deemax D-Ultimate und nimm den Vivid-Air und schwupps haste meinen Segen


----------



## Grinsekatz (7. Juni 2011)

akami schrieb:


> 100% Wippfrei gibt es nur beim HT



Aber nö!

Lock-Out/FloodGate am RP23


----------



## Endurance (7. Juni 2011)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Sodala,
> am Hauptkörper meines Vivid-Coils ist ne ellenlange Seriennummer drauf und drunter stehen die Masse: 216x63 C .
> 
> Sollte eigentlich auch am Air drannkleben



nope - die habe ich auf der Kolbenstange gefunden (gelasert?) ohne Tunehinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekatz (7. Juni 2011)

So wie es aussieht heisst die Sache am Air nicht A-B-C-Tune sondern L,M oder H.

Danke dir trotzdem fürs Nachschauen...

Laut Übersetztungsverhältnis steht man bei RockShox genau zwischen B-und C-Tune


----------



## Grinsekatz (7. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub ich versuchs mal mit dem Mid-Tune,denn selbst bei einem 1,x Meter Drop ins Flat(Treppen z.B.) komme ich grad so an den DropOut-Knubbel ran

Hoffentlich hab ich dann keine Gummikuh


----------



## BlackDiver (7. Juni 2011)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Weils grad mal wieder so schön passt hierzu eine kleine Anektote:



Schöner Vergleichsbericht


----------



## fedri-ho (7. Juni 2011)

Hatte einer von euch schon mal Probleme mit der Rear Maxle?

Mir ist meine neulich im Bikepark genau am Gewindeanfang durchgebrochen. Erschreckenderweise sagte mir der Bikepark-Besitzer, dass vor  zwei Wochen schon mal einer mit nem V.Fr und ner gebrochenen Rear Maxle  bei ihm war. Ich werd mal warten, ob sich der andere V.Fr Fahrer noch meldet und dann an Votec rantreten.

Merci.


----------



## Grinsekatz (7. Juni 2011)

fedri-ho schrieb:


> Hatte einer von euch schon mal Probleme mit der Rear Maxle?
> 
> Mir ist meine neulich im Bikepark genau am Gewindeanfang durchgebrochen. Erschreckenderweise sagte mir der Bikepark-Besitzer, dass vor  zwei Wochen schon mal einer mit nem V.Fr und ner gebrochenen Rear Maxle  bei ihm war. Ich werd mal warten, ob sich der andere V.Fr Fahrer noch meldet und dann an Votec rantreten.
> 
> Merci.



Ich wars nicht,
wie schon per PN (wenn angekommen weil ich zu dusselig...) ,schau ob der "Teller",das nicht-Gewindeende der Maxle plan auf dem Ausfallende aufliegt.Bei mir tuts das nicht weil die Schweissnaht der Streben zu weit ins Ausfallende reinragen.

Aber Gewindeanfang gibt mir auch Rätsel auf


----------



## _mike_ (8. Juni 2011)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> ...schau ob der "Teller",das nicht-Gewindeende der Maxle plan auf dem Ausfallende aufliegt.Bei mir tuts das nicht weil die Schweissnaht der Streben zu weit ins Ausfallende reinragen.



Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit der Schweißnat und hab das bei Votec beanstandet und kostenlos nacharbeiten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fedri-ho (8. Juni 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis,

kann ich aber leider nicht mehr nachprüfen, da die Achse aufgrund des Bruchs verbogen ist.




_mike_ schrieb:


> Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit der Schweißnat und hab das bei Votec beanstandet und kostenlos nacharbeiten lassen.


----------



## Grinsekatz (8. Juni 2011)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit der Schweißnat und hab das bei Votec beanstandet und kostenlos nacharbeiten lassen.




Das ist schön zu hören,

bei der Gelegenheit werde ich den kompletten Kettenstrebenteil des Hinterbaus nachbestellen(Chainsuck mit etwas Materialschwund) und hoffen das die mir kulanterweise einen guten Preis machen.


----------



## Grinsekatz (8. Juni 2011)

fedri-ho schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis,
> 
> kann ich aber leider nicht mehr nachprüfen, da die Achse aufgrund des Bruchs verbogen ist.



Evtl. schon,wenn die Naht zu gross sein sollte dürfte sie vom "Teller" der Maxle angeschliffen sein.

Sowas sollte eigentlich nicht sein,da die Achse ein doch nicht unerhebliches Teil des Fahrrads ist.


----------



## Newmi (8. Juni 2011)

Sodele, hab jetzt alle Lager vom Hinterbau gewechselt!!
Was mich etwas verwundert hat, ist die Tatsache, das in den Nadelbüchsen weiche Innenringe verbaut sind! Die waren ziemlich komisch eingelaufen, also nicht auf der ganzen Breite des Lagers! Hab sie leider grad im Geschäft liegen, aber ich reiche Fotos nach!!
Jedenfalls hab ich mir gehärtete Innenringe angefertigt, um das mal auszutesten, ob die sich besser machen, und vor allem länger halten!

Für alle, die es interessiert welche Lager im Hinterbau verwendet wurden:
Sitzsteben:                  *4x Nadelbüchse HK 1010,   4x Innenring   Ø-innen 7,85mm, Ø-außen 10,0mm, Breite 12mm*
Unterer Lagerpunkt:     *2x 6000 2RS1 (Abgedichtet)*
Wippe:                       * 2x 6200 2RS1 (Abgedichtet)*

Der Hinterbau bewegt sich jedenfalls wieder supersahnig!  
Mal abwarten, was der Lagerwechsel letztendlich gekostet hat!!
Außerdem wurde bei der Erstmontage auch nicht gerade Vorsicht walten gelassen! Ein Lager in der Wippe war nicht komplett eingepresst, da fehlte noch knapp ein Millimeter, und am unteren Lager war noch Lack oder so was im Sitz!!

Gruß N.


----------



## BlackDiver (9. Juni 2011)

@Newmi:

Gute Infos!

Die Nadellager-Innenringe haben bei mir auch leichte Laufspuren.Hab sie mit dem Schleifpapier ganz leicht egalisiert.Müsste aber eigentlich egal sein,da sich ja das Nadellager selbst dreht und das auch immer nur ein Stück hin u. her.Muß mich da mal bei uns in der Montage informieren ob harte Innenringe besser wären,dann dreh ich mir die Dinger bei Gelegenheit mal.
Aber das Ansprechverhalten vom Hinterbau ist nach wie vor absolut sahnig!


----------



## Newmi (9. Juni 2011)

Sodele, hier die Bilder!

Lager vom unteren Drehpunkt:




Innenringe


----------



## Bloodhound5 (9. Juni 2011)

ich nehm auch immer Nutella für meine Lager


----------



## Newmi (10. Juni 2011)

Nutella ist zu hochwertig fÃ¼r die billigen Lager!! 
Aber so wie es sich angefÃ¼hlt hat beim drehen, war es eher die Crunchy-Erdnussbutter!

Ich hab jetzt knapp 35â¬ fÃ¼r die Lager bezahlt! Sind INA und SKF Lager!!  Ganz akzeptabel!!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Juni 2011)

Moin moin,

nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder ein kurzes Video von mir:

Kleiner Nachtrag:













Grüße
Kalle


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Juni 2011)

sieht nach einer geilen Session aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainBrandy (13. Juni 2011)

jap! sehr geil...


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Juni 2011)

der stepup kommt krass!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Juni 2011)

Nabend,

dann wollen wir doch nochmal Nachschub von heute (aus Schulenberg) liefern 





Grüße
Kalle

Edit: ja, gestern im Deister war es verdammt gut. Das hielt sich mit dem heutigen Parkbesuch die Waage. Beides top Locations


----------



## da_5oul (14. Juni 2011)

Hi,

schöne Fotos 
Auch von uns bzw Semmering gibts ein neues Vid. Diesmal weniger "Onboard" aufnahmen, und gefilmt mit ner Profi Schultercam.
Sind paar nette Bilder geworden.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14207

Viel Spass

lg


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Juni 2011)

Servus,

schönes Video, da 5oul.

Anbei der Videonachtrag zu gestern:


Grüße
Kalle


----------



## akami (14. Juni 2011)

Very Nice. - Und dann hätte ich gerne noch den Liedtitel gewusst (wahrscheinlich: Never enough) mit dazugehörigem Interpreten. THX!

Edit: Ah o.k. siehe Ende .... sorry!


----------



## 0rcus (20. Juni 2011)

Ganz nette Videos habt ihr da. Der Herr auf dem Glory aus dem Video von da_5oul hat ordentlich Style. Da bekomm ich richtig Lust auf's Biken. Allerdings kommt mein V.Fr erst irgendwann in den nächsten beiden Wochen an. Bis dahin muss ich weiter mein Enduro reiten... 

Ein paar mehr schöne Videos und Bilder wären nett - das würde mir die Wartezeit versüßen


----------



## Femur (21. Juni 2011)

Coole Bilder und Videos!!!

Meine sind zwar schon älter, aber ein VFR drauf. 

Grüße


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani Ocean (21. Juni 2011)

to kalle and femur


----------



## 13bb (21. Juni 2011)

So, dann muss ich auch mal zwei Bilder reinstellen.


----------



## Femur (21. Juni 2011)

Nice!


----------



## matt400 (5. Juli 2011)

Hab gestern endlich nach 3 Monaten mein V.FR bekommen . Ich weiß, andere haben noch viel länger gewartet...

Nach der ersten Freude hat sich aber erstmal Ernüchterung eingestellt. Beim Der Ausbau der Schraubachse hinten war von lautem Quietschen begleitet und die Achse ließ sich sehr schwer drehen. Als sie dann raus war hab ich gesehen, dass die Aufnahmen der Achse nicht richtig fluchten. Wenn man die Achse durchsteckt ist ein Versatz von ca. 2 mm vorhanden. 

Bilder kann ich leider erst heute abend liefern. Ist bei euch auch Versatz vorhanden? Was sind mögliche Ursachen? Schlecht geschweisst? Lager sitzten nicht richtig? Zuviel Lack drauf?


----------



## 0rcus (5. Juli 2011)

Bei mir ist kein Versatz. Allerdings war die Achsaufnahme bei mir nicht richtig von der Pulverbeschichtung befreit. Mein V.Fr kam letzte Woche. Habs am We montiert und einen ganzen Haufen Mängel festgesstellt, so dass ich mittlerweile sehr enttäuscht bin. Hier eine Liste:

- Ersatzschaltauge, welches mit dem Rad geliefert werden sollte fehlt
- Farbfehler an der rechten Sattelstrebe (das Rad sollte schwarz sein - allerdings befindet sich hier eine ca.20 cm lange braune Stelle)
- Die Gabelkrone ist auf der linken Seite zerkratzt
- Die Pulverbeschichtung am Steuerrohr ist auf einer Fläche von ca. 2x5cm abgeplatzt (Diese Stelle wurde stümperhaft "repariert". Es wurde mit einem Pinsel(!) Lack aufgetragen - dieser hat aber die falsche Farbe)  
- Der Dämpfer hat am Ausgleichbehälter auf beiden Seiten einen Kratzer. Außerdem ist der Dämpfer falsch herum eingebaut gewesen. Wäre der Hinterbau des Rades so komprimiert worden wäre der Dämpfer mit dem Rahmen kollidiert.
- Die Felge des hinteren Laufrades hat einen kleinen Kratzer und der Aufkleber ist beschädigt
- Obwohl ich das Rad mit nur einem Kettenblatt (Hammerschmidt) geordert habe ist ein langes Schaltwerk montiert.


----------



## BlackDiver (5. Juli 2011)

Minimaler Versatz ist ganz normal,das sind keine H7-Passungen.Die Achse sollte sich aber ohne größeren Kraftaufwand reindrehen lassen.
Fette die Achse mal etwas ein und schau dir auch das Gewinde in der Schwinge an ob es sauber geschnitten ist und frei von Spänen,evtl. mit Druckluft ausblasen.
Und im Zweifel einfach an Votec wenden!

@Orcus
Würde deine Mängel alle bei Votec schildern (am besten gleich beim Geschäftsführer) dann wird derjenige Mechaniker schon seine Quittung bekommen (hoffentlich).Wenn dermaßen viele Fehler an einem Bike auftauchen scheint da einfach eine Pfeife am Werk gewesen zu sein und das sollte Votec schleunigst abstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (5. Juli 2011)

0rcus schrieb:


> t. Mein V.Fr kam letzte Woche. Habs am We montiert und einen ganzen Haufen Mängel festgesstellt, so dass ich mittlerweile sehr enttäuscht bin.



No worries, zeig deine Mängel schriftlich bei Votec an, ruf selber dort an und lass das Rad abholen. Ich hab das auch so gemacht, und innerhalb einer Woche waren alle Mängel zu 100% behoben. Es ist zwar schade und sollte natürlich nicht vorkommen, aber ab und zu geht so ein Montagsradl raus....


----------



## Newmi (5. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Lagersatz fÃ¼r den Hinterbau??
Hab noch nen Satz rumliegen, sprich 4x NadelbÃ¼chsen HK 1010, 2x Rillenkugellager 6000 2RS1, 2x 6200 2RS1 und selbst angefertigte ,gehÃ¤rtete, Innenringe fÃ¼r die NadelbÃ¼chsen!!
Alles von SKF und INA, also QualitÃ¤t!!
40â¬ + Versand!!

GruÃ N.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. Juli 2011)

_mike_ schrieb:


> ab und zu geht so ein Montagsradl raus....


oder vier x in Folge...


----------



## 0rcus (5. Juli 2011)

Hatte gestern sofort angerufen und Fotos der Mängel an Votec geschickt. Zeigten sich selbst erschrocken. Waren unter anderem extrem verwundert, dass einer der Monteure so unglaublich blöd war und den Dämpfer falsch herum eingebaut hat. Das mit dem "ausgebesserten" Lackschaden hat offensichtlich jemand zugegeben - meinten am Telefon, dass das geklärt sei. Aber das jemand der schon unzählige V.FR richtig zusammengebaut hat hat sie doch sehr gewundert. Hab am Telefon mal gefragt, ob da nicht vielleicht ein Praktikant am Werk war... Angeblich nicht 

Bin mal gespannt, ob alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit ausgebessert wird.


----------



## simonnole (12. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mein Votec jetzt auch am Montag abgeholt, da ich seit 2009 eins wollte  Ich bin echt begeistert!!


----------



## BlackDiver (12. Juli 2011)

Fotos!


----------



## 0rcus (12. Juli 2011)

0rcus schrieb:


> Hatte gestern sofort angerufen und Fotos der Mängel an Votec geschickt. Zeigten sich selbst erschrocken. Waren unter anderem extrem verwundert, dass einer der Monteure so unglaublich blöd war und den Dämpfer falsch herum eingebaut hat. Das mit dem "ausgebesserten" Lackschaden hat offensichtlich jemand zugegeben - meinten am Telefon, dass das geklärt sei. Aber das jemand der schon unzählige V.FR richtig zusammengebaut hat hat sie doch sehr gewundert. Hab am Telefon mal gefragt, ob da nicht vielleicht ein Praktikant am Werk war... Angeblich nicht
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, ob alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit ausgebessert wird.



Mein Rad sollte gestern im Laufe des Nachmittags abgeholt werden. Habe extra alle Termine abgesagt und von 13.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr zu hause gesessen und gewartet. Allerdings ist der Mensch der mein Rad abholen sollte bis jetzt noch nicht aufgetaucht. Bin ehrlich gesagt stinksauer und extrem enttäuscht. Das Rad mit so vielen Mängeln (z.B. mit Pinseln "ausgebesserte" Lackschäden) auszuliefern war schon grenzwertig - aber sich jetzt nicht an Vereinbarungen halten ist eine bodenlose Frechheit.


----------



## pixelquantec (12. Juli 2011)

Das Rad wollte ja wohl nicht Votec selber abholen sondern ein Dienstleister wie DHL, DPD......Deren Zuverlässigkeit ist hinreichend bekannt.


----------



## simonnole (12. Juli 2011)

Hier noch mehr fotos, falls man sie sehen kann ^^ ich bin noch recht neu hier und muss mich mit dem weniger intuitiven system noch bekannt machen!


----------



## 0rcus (13. Juli 2011)

0rcus schrieb:


> Mein Rad sollte gestern im Laufe des Nachmittags abgeholt werden. Habe extra alle Termine abgesagt und von 13.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr zu hause gesessen und gewartet. Allerdings ist der Mensch der mein Rad abholen sollte bis jetzt noch nicht aufgetaucht. Bin ehrlich gesagt stinksauer und extrem enttäuscht. Das Rad mit so vielen Mängeln (z.B. mit Pinseln "ausgebesserte" Lackschäden) auszuliefern war schon grenzwertig - aber sich jetzt nicht an Vereinbarungen halten ist eine bodenlose Frechheit.



Rad wurde mittlerweile (ohne Vorankündigung) abgeholt. Zufälligerweise war meine Freundin zu hause - sonst wäre der Spediteur umsonst vorbeigekommen und ich hätte noch länger warten müssen. Ich kam kurz später nach hause. Hab dann noch einen Anruf von Votec bekommen - haben sich mehrmals entschuldigt. Hoffe das jetzt alles gut wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackDiver (13. Juli 2011)

simonnole schrieb:


> Hier noch mehr fotos, falls man sie sehen kann ^^ ich bin noch recht neu hier und muss mich mit dem weniger intuitiven system noch bekannt machen!




Ich habs mal eingefügt.
Super Aufbau!


----------



## simonnole (13. Juli 2011)

Ja das ist es!  

vielen Dank!


----------



## Femur (13. Juli 2011)

So Jungs, schaut euch das mal an!!!


----------



## MoP__ (14. Juli 2011)

Und an welcher Stelle ist das?

Ich sehe ein Zahnrad. Kettenstrebe?


----------



## Newmi (14. Juli 2011)

Man sieht die Hammerschmidt und die Kettenstrebe!
Und ja, schlecht aussehen tut's gut!! 
Zufällig entdeckt, oder beim Einsatz bemerkt??


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Juli 2011)

MoP schrieb:


> Und an welcher Stelle ist das?
> 
> Ich sehe ein Zahnrad. Kettenstrebe?



Das ist das vordere Ende der rechten Kettenstrebe!

Autsch'n das sieht wirklich nicht gut aus! Wann und wie entdeckt??


----------



## BlackDiver (14. Juli 2011)

Ärgerlich,aber kommt in den besten Kreisen vor.Hoffe für dich das Votec schnell eine neue Schwinge liefert!


----------



## Femur (14. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Anteilnahme!!! Ich war mit Kalle Blomquist an unserem Homespot unterwegs und als wir da mal eine Pause eingelegt haben, lag das Rad genau vor Kalle und da ist es ihm aufgefallen. 

Ja es ist die Schweißnaht zwischen Kettenstrebe und Frästeil, am unteren Hauptlager!  


 Habe das Bild samt Beschreibung an Votec geschickt. Mal schauen was die sagen. Ist natürlich der beste Zeitpunkt sein Radl für 2 bis 3 Wochen einzuschicken. Hoffe, dass man das vielleicht anders lösen kan. Mal Schauen.

Grüße


----------



## BlackDiver (14. Juli 2011)

Ich würd bei Votec anrufen.Mein Vorschlag wäre die Schwinge einzuschicken und zeitgleich eine neue zu bekommen damit das Bike möglichst schnell wieder benutzt werden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Femur (14. Juli 2011)

Angerufen habe ich schon. Die wollten erst mal eine email am besten mit Bildern haben. Die habe ich gestern verschickt. Mal abwarten


----------



## Newmi (14. Juli 2011)

*Daumen-drück*
Spielt es in so einem (Garantie-)Fall eine Rolle, ob das Bike bei der Erstinspektion bei Votec war?? Ich nehme mal an, das das ca. 99% nicht gemacht haben, oder??


----------



## Femur (14. Juli 2011)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Da wird doch nur die Schaltung nachgestellt und eventuell die Laufräder nachzentriert. Vielleicht noch alle Schrauben nachgezogen und die Kette geölt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Juli 2011)

Die Jungs bekommen es ja nichtmal hin, ein mangelfreies Neubike auszuliefern, was soll denn dann bei einer Erstinspektion besser laufen?


----------



## Femur (14. Juli 2011)

So, habe mal mit einem sehr freundlichen und kompetenten Herrn von Votec telefoniert. Ergebnis: Bike muss eingeschickt werden! Ist mir auch recht so. Denn dann können noch andere Probleme behoben werden, ein nicht ganz eingepresstes Lager an der Hauptwippe und defektes unteres Lager des Steuersatzes.... mal schauen


Hier noch einige Bilder von der letzten Ausfahrt:


----------



## Newmi (14. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem nicht ganz eingepressten Lager, so 1 bis 1,5 mm, war bei mir auch so!!
Hab ich aber erst bemerkt, als ich die auspressen wollte!! Es war auch ein nicht ganz unerheblicher Grat in der Bohrung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Femur (14. Juli 2011)

Na super!! Durch so ein Mist verspannt sich der ganze Hinterbau!!! Und lebt dementsprechend nicht lange!!!


----------



## Bighitracer (14. Juli 2011)

also ich fahr zwar kein votec, aber irgendwie finde ich es erschreckend was Votec mit ihren Kunden abzieht :O

Kennen die keien Qualitätskontrollen?

Werden die Bikes von Praktikanten vormontiert?

Mein Bruder ist gerade ebenfalls betroffen...schön so im sommer immer wieder auf sein Bike warten zu dürfen...nicht.


Also ich würde mir nach den Geschichten hier im Forum ganz klar kein Votec kaufen..viel zu nervig, da kann das Bike noch so toll sein.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Juli 2011)

Bighitracer schrieb:


> also ich fahr zwar kein votec, aber irgendwie finde ich es erschreckend was Votec mit ihren Kunden abzieht :O
> 
> Kennen die keien Qualitätskontrollen?
> Nein
> ...


Anmerkungen im Text.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Femur (14. Juli 2011)

Ganz ehrlich??!! Ich schaue auch schon was es in diesem Bereich so anderes gibt!!! (z.B. TREK SCRATCH) Kalle hatte auch nicht gerade Glück mit seinem V.FR und ist auf etwas anderes umgestiegen. Hmmm Hmmm Hmmm


----------



## Femur (14. Juli 2011)

@Kalle 

genau lass deinen Frust raus!!!!! Das tut gut!!!!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Juli 2011)

Femur schrieb:


> @Kalle
> 
> genau lass deinen Frust raus!!!!! Das tut gut!!!!



Naja. Ich halte mich ja noch zurück. Ich könnte hier eigentlich ganz andere Geschichten vom Stapel lassen...


Davon abgesehen war es genau die richtige Entscheidung, noch ein anderes Bike zu kaufen. Man sollte sicherheitshalber immer ein "Ersatzrad" in der Garage stehen haben


----------



## Femur (14. Juli 2011)

Hier noch ein Bild vom Lager welches aus der Wippe rausguckt


----------



## stevenscrosser (14. Juli 2011)

Wie war das? 'Serienproduktion ist für Votec ein Schimpfwort'? - Mit den guten 'Einzelstücken' scheinen aber gar viele das Kotzen zu kriegen... 

Aber wisst ihr was das Schlimme ist? Solange auf der Website Banner von Bike und Mountainbike mit Sehr gut - Überragend aufblitzen, juckt das eh keine Sau. Ich war 2009 kurz davor ein V.SX rauszulassen. Ich meine damals schon das erste Mal von Kalle's Hardtail-Einzelfertigung *zwinker* gelesen zu haben und entschied mich deswegen um. Im Nachhinein wars wohl richtig. 

Gibts' denn auch jemanden der voll und ganz mit seinem Bike zufrieden ist?


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Juli 2011)

mit dem bike bin ich bisher schon voll und ganz zufrieden. viel "pfusch" den ich gelesen habe, konnte ich bei mir nicht feststellen. vielleicht liegt's auch daran, weil ich beim zusammenbau anwesend war und rechtzeitig was gesagt hätte, wenn mir was aufgefallen wäre. mit votec als firma..... naja. service am kunden und produkt wie in katalog sind was anderes.


----------



## Schoasdromme (14. Juli 2011)

Femur schrieb:


> So Jungs, schaut euch das mal an!!!



...und ich wollte mir auch schon fast ein VFR kaufen ,
wie gesagt , ich wollte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (14. Juli 2011)

Und ihr meint ernsthaft das sowas bei anderen Herstellern nicht auch passiert?


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Juli 2011)

na, ich zumindest nicht  meinem scott rahmen riss auch der bereich der dämpferaufnahme ein. ich hab mit dem rad ansich auch kein problem. mit den votec-machenschaften schon.


----------



## Femur (14. Juli 2011)

Da hst du recht pixelquantec!!! Das gibt es auch bei den renomiertesten Läden!!!


----------



## BlackDiver (14. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch voll und ganz zufrieden.Und die Jungs die ich bisher in verschiedenen Parks traf waren auch alle begeistert.Aber so ist es eben in einem Forum: wer zufrieden ist hat ja nix zu meckern und somit können ein paar unzufriedene Leute das ganze Bild verzerren.Bestes Beispiel: Canyon. Ein paar Nörgler (durchaus auch berechtigt) machen einen riesen Zirkus und viele User hier nehmen Abstand von Canyon.Obwohl tausende Kunden völlig zufrieden sind und rein prozentual gesehen absolut nicht die Realität widergespiegelt wird.
Lachhaft finde ich aber dann die Typen die jetzt sagen "gut das ich doch kein VFR gekauft hab" nur weil mal ein Rahmen gebrochen ist. Ja welcher Rahmen ist denn nicht zu brechen?? Den gibts bisher noch nicht! Und solange man in der Garantiezeit ist soll das ganze auch kein größeres Problem sein


----------



## pixelquantec (14. Juli 2011)

Wenn man alle Marken meidet, deren Produkte mal kaputt gegangen sind, dann sitzt man bald nackt im Wald und kaut Fingernägel.


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Juli 2011)

hmmmmmm, fingernägel.....


----------



## Femur (14. Juli 2011)

Ja ja, man sollte schon aufpassen was man für sich aus einem Forum raus zieht. Im wahren Leben hört man ja auch nicht auf den erstbesten der gerade viel kundtut!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Aber so ist es eben in einem Forum. Den Frust kann man hier schnell loswerden und wenn dann die Emotionen mit einem durchgehen...ohlala 



Wenn Votec das Problem für mich löst, und das hat sich heute am Telefon danach angehört, dann bin ich eigentlich voll zufrieden. Ich berichte weiter.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Juli 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Ich bin auch voll und ganz zufrieden.Und die Jungs die ich bisher in verschiedenen Parks traf waren auch alle begeistert.Aber so ist es eben in einem Forum: wer zufrieden ist hat ja nix zu meckern und somit können ein paar unzufriedene Leute das ganze Bild verzerren.Bestes Beispiel: Canyon. Ein paar Nörgler (durchaus auch berechtigt) machen einen riesen Zirkus und viele User hier nehmen Abstand von Canyon.Obwohl tausende Kunden völlig zufrieden sind und rein prozentual gesehen absolut nicht die Realität widergespiegelt wird.
> Lachhaft finde ich aber dann die Typen die jetzt sagen "gut das ich doch kein VFR gekauft hab" nur weil mal ein Rahmen gebrochen ist. Ja welcher Rahmen ist denn nicht zu brechen?? Den gibts bisher noch nicht! Und solange man in der Garantiezeit ist soll das ganze auch kein größeres Problem sein



Da ist was dran.

Aber ganz ehrlich: selbst der häufig kritisierte ach so schlechte Service von Canyon war bisher 10x besser als der Service von Votec!

Das ist nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, denn neben zwei Canyons nenne bzw. nannte ich auch zwei Votecs mein eigen.

Ohne Grund nörgel ich nun wirklich nicht. Es freut mich ja wenigstens, dass stevenscrosser damals auf mich hörte (auch wenn ich selbst nochmal auf den Laden reinfiel).

Fazit: der Preis ist (in anbetracht der verbauten Teile) heiß - alles andere (Service, Endkontrolle...) ist heiße Luft!

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Juli 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> ...Lachhaft finde ich aber dann die Typen die jetzt sagen "gut das ich doch kein VFR gekauft hab"  ...



nunja... ich hab mein V.FR - *Rest* egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackDiver (15. Juli 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Fazit: der Preis ist (in anbetracht der verbauten Teile) heiß - alles andere (Service, Endkontrolle...) ist heiße Luft!



Wenn du diese Erfahrung gemacht hast dann kann ich verstehen das du dem Laden skeptisch gegenüber stehst,würd mir ganz genauso gehen.Ich hatte bisher 2x ein Votec bestellt und 2x wurde ich nicht enttäuscht,abgesehen von schlecht entgratetem Sattelrohr.
Da ich aber Maschinenbauer bin wär mir relativ egal wenn das Bike nur in Einzelteilen geliefert wird da ich sowieso alles erstmal kontrolliere bevor ich das erste Mal biken gehe.Und wenn ich dann noch vergleiche wie meine vorherigen Bikes (vom Händler) montiert waren   dann waren die Votecs mehr als OK
Den Service von Votec hatte ich noch nie gebraucht.Wollte nur mal ein kleineres Ritzel für die HS,wurde prompt und kostenlos geliefert.
Aber wenn der Service der Direktversender wirklich perfekt wäre (die Bikes sind ja sowieso unschlagbar rein ausstattungsmäßig) wer würde dann noch beim Händler kaufen? Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile und muß somit jeder selbst entscheiden was ihm wichtig ist.Bei mir war der Grund fürs VFR einzig und allein das Bike an sich und diese Entscheidung hab ich noch keine Sekunde bereut,ganz im Gegenteil


----------



## Schoasdromme (15. Juli 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Und ihr meint ernsthaft das sowas bei anderen Herstellern nicht auch passiert?



...zum lachen finde ich das ganz und gar nicht !
Mir sind schon einige Rahmen gebrochen , gerissen usw. .
Darum bin ich immer noch auf der Suche nach dem "perfekten" Bike.
Preis Leistung finde ich bei VOTEC Ok. 
Den Schwingenriss hier nicht .
Und ja , ich weiß das es den "perfekten " Rahmen nicht gibt .


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Juli 2011)

Der "Schwingenriss" von Femur ist ja die eine Sache... ich habe inzwischen den dritten! defekten Hauptrahmen an meinem V.Fr. 

Von daher bin ich alles andere als gut auf den Laden zu sprechen.


----------



## hamiraschombk (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo Kalle,

war es jetzt wieder ein Problem im Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr - meine Schraube habe ich damals nachgemessen - war ein bischen Länger als deine Schraube Nr. 2 am Rahmen Nr.2 - und nun hast du den dritten Rahem alle gemacht!? Wo liegt nun das Problem?

Servus
FLO


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Juli 2011)

hamiraschombk schrieb:


> Hallo Kalle,
> 
> war es jetzt wieder ein Problem im Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr - meine Schraube habe ich damals nachgemessen - war ein bischen Länger als deine Schraube Nr. 2 am Rahmen Nr.2 - und nun hast du den dritten Rahem alle gemacht!? Wo liegt nun das Problem?
> 
> ...



Servus Flo,

Ja, immer die besagte Stelle. Bei dem ersten Rahmen war es ja angeblich die zu kurze Dämpferschraube. Aber was war es bei den anderen Rahmen? Man weiß es nicht!

Und das Beste: obwohl ich das Recht auf "Wandlung" Ware Zug-um-Zug gegen Geld hatte, wurde dies ignoriert... in einer E-Mail (woraus schon vor dem Einschicken hervorging, dass ich mein Geld zurück forderte) wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass dies ja ein bisschen kurzfristig sei und das Bike mit neuem Rahmen auf dem Weg zu mir ist.

So viel zu dem Thema, warum ich den Laden so gerne habe. 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## stevenscrosser (15. Juli 2011)

Annahme verweigern?! - Und du willst deine Kohle zurück müsste doch dann gehen Kalle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Juli 2011)

Ich werde berichten


----------



## matt400 (16. Juli 2011)

Hab mein V.FR jetzt auch wieder, nachdem ich es zurück geschickt hatte, weil die Hinterachsaufnahmen nicht fluchteten. Habe grade gemerkt, dass auch bei mir der Dämpfer anscheinend falschherum eingebaut worden ist: der Ausgleichsbehälter befindet sich oben. Unten ist aber richtig, oder?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Juli 2011)

Normalerweise befindet sich der AGB unten, ja. Aber ist ja schnell selbst behoben?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## 0rcus (18. Juli 2011)

Das ist leicht zu beheben, weil der Dämpfer oben und unten die gleichen Buchsen hat. Bloß nicht mit falsch herum eingebautem Dämper fahren!!! Wenn der AGB oben ist kollidiert er beim Einfedern mit dem Rahmen.


----------



## 0rcus (18. Juli 2011)

Hier schon einmal ein Foto meines V.FR. Hoffe das Votec die Mängel schnell behebt und das ich das gute Stück endlich ausreiten kann. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/938243


----------



## matt400 (18. Juli 2011)

So hab den Dämpfer schnell noch umgebaut. Der AGB ist jetzt unten. Danke für den Hinweis.
Hab das gute Stück direkt mal im Bikepark eingeweiht und muss sagen ich bin echt begeistert!!! Auch hochkurbeln geht einigermaßen, ohne dass der Hinterbau stark wippt. Hoffentlich treten jetzt keine Mängel mehr auf und ich kann nur noch genießen .

Hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## gotboost (18. Juli 2011)

Kabelsalat entfernen und ein schöner DM-Vorbau würde dem Rad noch gut stehen.


----------



## <NoFear> (19. Juli 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike!

kleiner Tipp:

- Pass die Reverbleitung an. Entweder kürzen oder etwas anders verlegen.

- Seh zu dass du die beiden Leitungen (für hi. Bremse und Schaltwerk) etwas weiter rausziehst, damit sie im Bereich Übergang Schwinge-Strebe nicht aufliegen. Das gibt dort sonst hässliche Scheuerstellen!


----------



## 0rcus (19. Juli 2011)

Hab gerade gelernt, wie man Bilder einfügt...


----------



## matt400 (25. Juli 2011)

War bei euch Werkzeug und ein Bike-Manual dabei? Also z. B. Werkzeug für die Deemax-Laufräder und eine Dokumentation von dem Rahmen, welche Lager am Hinterbau notwendig sind etc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (25. Juli 2011)

matt400 schrieb:


> .... eine Dokumentation von dem Rahmen, welche Lager am Hinterbau notwendig sind etc...



War nicht dabei, steht aber hier im Thread:

Sitzsteben: 4x Nadelbüchse HK 1010, 4x Innenring Ø-innen 7,85mm, Ø-außen 10,0mm, Breite 12mm
Unterer Lagerpunkt: 2x 6000 2RS1 (Abgedichtet)
Wippe: 2x 6200 2RS1 (Abgedichtet)

Das komplette Lagerkit mit Schrauben, Hülsen etc. gibts jetzt auch online: http://www.votec.com/warenkorb.html?type=accessories

Drehmomente:
Kettenstrebe zu Sitzstrebe: 8-10Nm + Schraubensicherung
Sitzstrebe zu Wippe: 8-10Nm + Schraubensicherung
Wippe zu Hauptrahmen: 6-7Nm
Kettenstrebe zu Hauptrahmen: 810Nm, keine Schraubensicherung
Dämpferschrauben: 10-12Nm


----------



## _mike_ (26. Juli 2011)

Hi all,

beim verbauten FSA Orbit Xtreme 1,5 auf 1 1 1/8 läuft das untere Lager rau.

Hat jemand eine Quelle für das Lager?

Brauch ich da unbedingt nen Austreiber oder geht das mit vorsichtigem rausklopfen und neues Lager "eisgekühlt" reinpressen?

Merci!
_mike_


----------



## Broenner (26. Juli 2011)

Jo bei mir war alles dabei von sticker bis werkzeug für deemax


----------



## matt400 (2. August 2011)

Hm das Werkzeug hätte ich allerdings auch gerne. Muss ich nochmal bei Votec anrufen. Hab auch gesehen, dass sie bei mir ein Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig verbaut haben...

Weiß jemand welche Feder in der Boxxer Standarmäßig verbaut ist? Möchte gern eine Stufe weicher ausprobieren.


----------



## 0rcus (4. August 2011)

Bekam mein Rad heute zurück. Hatte es wegen Reklamation eingeschickt. Folgende Mängel wies das Rad auf:

- Ersatzschaltauge, welches mit dem Rad geliefert werden sollte fehlt
- Farbfehler an der rechten Sattelstrebe (das Rad sollte schwarz sein - allerdings befindet sich hier eine ca.20 cm lange braune Stelle)
- Die Gabelkrone ist auf der linken Seite zerkratzt
- Die Pulverbeschichtung am Steuerrohr ist auf einer Fläche von ca. 2x5cm abgeplatzt (Diese Stelle wurde stümperhaft "repariert". Es wurde mit einem Pinsel(!) Lack aufgetragen - dieser hat aber die falsche Farbe)  
- Der Dämpfer hat am Ausgleichbehälter auf beiden Seiten einen Kratzer. Außerdem ist der Dämpfer falsch herum eingebaut gewesen. Wäre der Hinterbau des Rades so komprimiert worden wäre der Dämpfer mit dem Rahmen kollidiert.
- Die Felge des hinteren Laufrades hat einen kleinen Kratzer und der Aufkleber ist beschädigt
- Obwohl ich das Rad mit nur einem Kettenblatt (Hammerschmidt) geordert habe ist ein langes Schaltwerk montiert.


Das Ersatzschaltauge war diesmal dabei und ich habe nun einen neuen Rahmen. Allerdings sind die Decals auf beiden Seiten nicht 100%ig gleich angbracht. Aber ich will mal nicht zu kleinlich sein...

Dummerweise wurden alle anderen Mängel nicht behoben. Bei den Kratzern an Dämpfer Gabel und Felge ist mir das auch noch fast egal, da sie nur minimal und kaum zu sehen sind. Am Telefon meinte der Herr von Votec das könnte genausogut beim Transport oder beim Auspacken passiert sein. Hatte irgendwann keine Lust mehr zu diskutieren und meinte sie sollen mir nur endlich mein Rad schicken. 
Außerdem wollten sie mir kein kurzes Schaltwerk montieren. Meinten sie hätten keine kurzen x9 Schaltwerke - nur x0 ...und das wäre genauso gut sie hätten ja schließlich die Freigabe von Sram die langen Schaltwerke mit einem Kettenblatt vorne zu montieren.

Als ich vorhin mein Rad ausgepackt habe ist mir sofort ein Stück des unteren Schaltwerkröllchens entgegegefallen. Muss während des Transports abgebrochen sein. Mit viel Anstrengung ist es mir gelungen ruhig zu bleiben - Votec muss ja auch nicht unbedingt etwas damit zu tun haben - vlt. war es die Schuld des Spediteurs. 

Als ich mir dann aber den nächsten Streitpunkt etwas genauer Ansah ist mir die gute Laune ganzlich vergangen: Der Dämpfer. Ich hatte mich bei Votec beschwert, dass mein Dämpfer mit Piggyback nach oben eingebaut war, da meines Ermessens nach der Ausgleichbehälter gegen den Rahmen stößt, wenn der Hinterbau einfedert. Am Telefon wurde mir aber versichert, dass der Marzocchi Roco als einziger Dämpfer anders herum eingebaut wird, weil sein Ausgleichbehälter recht groß ist und nicht in die Tasche im Rahmen passt.
Ich ließ mich überzeugen. Als ich den Hinterbau allerdings zum ersten mal komprimierte gab es ein Schleifgeräusch. Es stellte sich heraus, dass der Piggyback beim Einfedern an der Schweisnaht schliff. Meine Laune sank in den Keller. 
Ich drehte den Dämpfer um und komprimierte den Hinterbau (ohne Feder). Dabei stellte sich heraus, dass er auch nicht mit Piggyback nach unten eingebaut werden, weil er auch so herum beim Einfedern gegen die Schweisnaht stoßen würde. 

DER DÄMPFER PASST ALSO GAR NICHT IN DAS RAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nach dieser Erkenntnis bin ich nun immer noch stink sauer, da ich nun einen Rahmen und einen Dämpfer habe, die nicht zusammen passen. Wie kann eine Firma wie Votec nur so unglaublich dämlich sein, ein Rad mit einem Dämpfer anzubieten, der schlicht und ergreifend nicht in den Rahmen passt. 

Bin gespannt was die Herrschaften morgen am Telefon erzählen...


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. August 2011)

autsch!


----------



## Bloodhound5 (4. August 2011)

kann ich mir ja fast nicht vorstellen, du bist doch sicherlich nicht der erste der das Rad mit dem Roco geordert hat... Haste mal nen Foto? Also vom Piggy Back oben, so wies Votec gemacht hat. Schleift de Naht nur beim vollständgen Einfedern? oder die ganze zeit?


----------



## Newmi (4. August 2011)

Vielleicht ist die obere Schweißnaht etwas dicker als sonst, da kann es schon sein, das da etwas streift!!
Aber das müsste man natürlich bei der Montage merken, und sich nicht blind auf die Schweißre verlassen!!


----------



## hamiraschombk (4. August 2011)

0rcus schrieb:


> Bekam mein Rad heute zurück. Hatte es wegen Reklamation eingeschickt. Folgende Mängel wies das Rad auf:
> 
> - Ersatzschaltauge, welches mit dem Rad geliefert werden sollte fehlt
> - Farbfehler an der rechten Sattelstrebe (das Rad sollte schwarz sein - allerdings befindet sich hier eine ca.20 cm lange braune Stelle)
> ...






da  passt irgend etwas nicht mit der Schweißnaht - bei mir läufts mit dem Roco rcwc ohne Anecken und Geräusche.

servus FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (5. August 2011)

Mein vivid air passt ohne probleme rein .


----------



## 0rcus (5. August 2011)

Hab hier mal zwei Photos vom Dämpfer:


----------



## timtim (6. August 2011)

Hallo @Orcus, das klingt ja alles eher traurig .die summe deiner aufgeführten mängel ist m.m. ein armutszeugniss und leider auch eine bankrotterklärung der firma...........
so kann man keine bikes verkaufen .du solltest auf ein bike ohne mängel beharren , das ist dein recht !

gruß tim²


----------



## Deleted 200775 (6. August 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> ... leider auch eine bankrotterklärung der firma...........



Votec geht schon wieder bankrott?


----------



## 0rcus (6. August 2011)

hamiraschombk schrieb:


> da  passt irgend etwas nicht mit der Schweißnaht - bei mir läufts mit dem Roco rcwc ohne Anecken und Geräusche.
> 
> servus FLO



Kannst du bitte mal eine Detailaufnahme vom Dämpfer ohne Feder bei komprimiertem Hinterbau posten? 

Mit Piggyback oben berührt der Piggyback zwar den Rahmen (siehe Photo) aber der Hinterbau lässt sich noch vollständig komprimieren. Stünde die Schweißnaht einen halben Millimeter weniger raus würde es ohne Berührung funktionieren.  

Ist der Piggyback unten montiert stößt er beim Einfedern so gegen das Fräßteil, das ein weiteres Einfedern nicht mehr möglich ist. Daran würde auch eine dünnere Schweißnaht nichts ändern. Dies ist ca. bei 3/4 des Federwegs der Fall. Hab ich selbst ausprobiert und das deckt sich auch mit der Aussage von Votec. 

Auf deinen Photos hab ich gesehen, dass du den Piggyback unten montiert hast. Wie kann das sein? Hast du den Dämpfer erst seit kurzem? Hast du den Hinterbau schon mal vollständig komprimiert (Sprünge, Drops, etc) oder bist du bisher nur Touren ohne viel Federwegsnutzung gefahren? Sei auf jeden Fall mal vorsichtig, damit du dir nicht Rahmen und Dämpfer beschädigst!


----------



## _mike_ (6. August 2011)

Nur so ne Idee: letztes Jahr hatte das V.FR "nur" 194mm Federweg, heuer 200mm. 
Vieleicht ist durch diese Änderung die Position des Dämpfers leicht anders???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. August 2011)

Nee, das macht keinen Sinn. 

Ich vermute a) dass das eh nur Marketing-Geschwafel ist, denn 200mm klingen besser als "nur" 194mm. Oder aber b) die Wippe wurde leicht modifiziert.


----------



## 0rcus (6. August 2011)

Der Rahmen ist laut Votec genau der gleiche wie 2010. Hatte Anfang des Jahres mal nachgefragt. Das mit den 200 Millimetern sieht halt designmäßig besser auf der Strebe besser aus als 194...


----------



## Broenner (6. August 2011)

ALso so was darf ja wohl ´nicht sein ich versteh nur nicht das die dann so ein teil überhaupt vom hof rollen lassen? !


----------



## Snoopy007 (8. August 2011)

Heute auf der Schwäbischen Alb


----------



## hamiraschombk (8. August 2011)

0rcus schrieb:


> Hab hier mal zwei Photos vom Dämpfer:



sieht m E. fasch herum montiert aus.
Gruß

FLO


----------



## _mike_ (9. August 2011)

Wen es interessiert hier die Maße für die Lager des Steuersatzes FSA Orbit Extrem Pro 1,5 auf 1 1/8

Lager Bezeichnung 6808RS
Aussendurchmesser 52mm
Innendurchmesser 40mm
Höhe 7mm

Die Lager gibts bei bike-components.

Ausgetrieben hab ich das alte Lager mit dem Schraubenzieher, eingezogen mit einer selbstgebastelten Gewindestange.


----------



## 0rcus (9. August 2011)

hamiraschombk schrieb:


> sieht m E. fasch herum montiert aus.
> Gruß
> 
> FLO



Laut Votec muss der Roco so herum montiert werden. Wenn der Ausgleichbehälter unten ist kollidiert er beim Einfedern mit dem Schmiedeteil in dem der Dämpfer sitzt. 

Die Info stimmt so auch - habe ich schon selbst ausprobiert. Deswegen hab ich dir auch geraten vorsichtig zu sein, weil ich gesehen habe, dass du den Roco mit Ausgleichbehälter unten montiert hast. So herum montiert streift er den Rahmen nicht nur sondern kollidiert mit dem Rahmen - dies geschieht erst gegen Ende des Dämpferhubs. Ich werde davon auch noch Photos einstellen. 

Dumm ist nur, dass er (wie auf dem Photo zu sehen) auch anders herum nicht in den Rahmen passt.

Habe heute mit Votec (Herr Bronkhost) telefoniert. Fragte ob ich den Dämpfer selbst montieren könnte und meinte sie würden mir Ersatz schicken. Er müsste aber erst noch mit dem Geschäftsleiter sprechen und würde sich dann heute wieder melden. Auf die Rückmeldung warte ich nun schon wieder einige Stunden...


----------



## 0rcus (9. August 2011)

Hab selbst nochmal angerufen: Der Chef ist heut nicht im Haus, deswegen muss ich bis morgen warten. 

Schon wieder warten...


----------



## 0rcus (10. August 2011)

0rcus schrieb:


> Hab selbst nochmal angerufen: Der Chef ist heut nicht im Haus, deswegen muss ich bis morgen warten.
> 
> Schon wieder warten...



Habe gerade eben selbst wieder bei Votec angerufen, da schon wieder keine Rückmeldung kam. Der Chef war heute auch nicht anwesend und ohne ihn kann angeblich nichts entschieden werden. Muss noch mindestens bis morgen warten...


----------



## Broenner (11. August 2011)

DAs ist für mich ein RÄTSEL das das teil nicht rein passt entweder ist der rahmen falsch-gebaut oder ist  der ausgleichbehälter zu groß irgendwas stimmt nicht damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0rcus (11. August 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> DAs ist für mich ein RÄTSEL das das teil nicht rein passt entweder ist der rahmen falsch-gebaut oder ist  der ausgleichbehälter zu groß irgendwas stimmt nicht damit.



Die Schweißnaht trägt wahrscheinlich etwas dick auf. Wenn die einen halben Millimeter dünner wäre würde es ohne Berührung funktionieren. (Aber nur mit Ausgleichbehälter oben)


----------



## Bloodhound5 (12. August 2011)

0rcus schrieb:


> Die Schweißnaht trägt wahrscheinlich etwas dick auf. Wenn die einen halben Millimeter dünner wäre würde es ohne Berührung funktionieren. (Aber nur mit Ausgleichbehälter oben)



Aber warum schicken Sie dann einen neuen Dämpfer? Mysteriös...


----------



## 0rcus (12. August 2011)

Bloodhound5 schrieb:


> Aber warum schicken Sie dann einen neuen Dämpfer? Mysteriös...



Der Roco passt offensichtlich nur sehr knapp (und mit Einschränkung - Ausgleichbehälter oben) in den Rahmen. Wenn da mal die Schweisnaht einen halben Millimeter dicker ausfällt wirds äußerst eng. Vivid und Vivid Air sind von ihren Abmessungen her etwas kompakter und passen besser in den Rahmen. Schon ärgerlich - man hätte das Schmiedeteil ja auch einen Centimeter größer konzipieren können, dann gäbe es kein Problem und jeder Dämpfer würde passen...


----------



## Sagi84 (16. August 2011)

@ Orcus

Gibts was neues? Hat sich Votec geäußert?

Habe das selbe Problem. Bei mir schlägt der Rocco R Coil gegen die Schweißnaht. Herr Bronkhost meint ich solle den Dämpfer umdrehen, dann würde es passen........

jetzt lese ich hier im Forum und sehe, dass das Problem ja anscheinend öfters auftaucht.......wirklich schade....

werde den Dämpfer heute drehen und bin schon sehr gespannt ob er dann nicht mehr anschlägt. Nur kann es ja nicht angehen, dass man ein Bike für 3 Scheine kauft und es dann im Auslieferungszustand nicht  funktioniert. ist ja schleißlich kein Mc Kenzie vom Praktiker....

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Bike aber sehr zufrieden!


----------



## 0rcus (16. August 2011)

Sagi84 schrieb:


> @ Orcus
> 
> Gibts was neues? Hat sich Votec geäußert?
> 
> ...



Hay,

es gibt leider noch nichts neues. Zur Erinnerung: Herr Bronkhost wollte sich letzte Woche Dienstag bei mir melden. Das hat er nicht getan. Ich habe mich selbst letzte Woche dreimal bei Votec gemeldet - aber Herr Bronkhost hat mich immer wieder vertröstet.Gestern habe ich dann wieder dort angerufen - mit zu Recht schlechter Laune. Nachdem ich Herr Bronkhost am Telefon hatte erklärte er mir der Chef hätte einen Bandscheibenvorfall und deswegen konnte er noch nicht entscheiden welchen Dämpfer ich nun bekomme. Allerdings wäre der Chef gerade ins Haus gekommen und Herr Bronkhost meinte, er müsste ohnehin noch mit ihm reden, dann gleich die Angelegenheit regeln und mich am gleichen Abend zurückrufen. Auf den Anruf wartete ich vergeblich. Irgendwann habe ich selbst wieder angerufen und mich erkundigt und musste dann erfahren, dass Herr Bronkhost das Gebäude schon verlassen hatte... Heute kam übrigens auch kein Anruf.


----------



## Broenner (21. August 2011)

Naja man muss halt auch mal votecs chef verstehen, dir hat bestimmt auch mehr probleme als ein dämpfer der nicht passt. Natürlich ist das sehr sehr sehr ärgerlich für dich orculus aber bitte versteh doch auch ein bisschen votec. kannst du eig mit dem rad normal fahren?


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. August 2011)

votec verstehen??? geht´s noch?

wenn du mal das alter erreichst, in dem du dir ein auto kaufst und du zum händler gehst, dir ein auto aussuchst, es mit nach hause nimmst und da die türen nicht mehr auf kriegst, wirst du da dann auch den hersteller "verstehen", weil er andere probleme hat als deine türen die nicht auf gehen?
das rad hat geld gekostet, das rad hat zu funktionieren! Punkt! und wenn das nicht der fall ist, dann hat votec den umstand schnellstmöglich zu beseitigen. das hier klingt nach hinhaltetaktik.


----------



## <NoFear> (21. August 2011)

schöner hätt ichs auch nicht ausdrücken können...
danke andy


----------



## 0rcus (21. August 2011)

Habe inzwischen einen neuen Dämpfer bekommen - einen Vivid R2C. Der Dämpfer kam Freitagabend und passt einwandfrei in den Rahmen. Allerdings haben sie mir den Dämpfer mit einer 550er Feder geschickt, was obwohl ich nicht klein gewachsen bin (knapp 88kg bei 187cm Körpergröße) selbst bei mir nicht mehr funktioniert... aber ich will mal nicht zu kleinlich sein - neue Feder kostet ja nicht die Welt.

Den Roco soll ich übrigens zurückschicken - auf eigene Kosten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (21. August 2011)

die 550er feder ist standard... und neue federn kosten nicht die welt.
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=154123
ich hab bei mir eine 600er verbaut und die vorspannung etwas erhöht (mein gewicht = 96kg naggisch). die sollte daher für dich auch dicke reichen.

schick den roco am besten einfach hin, leg sie 690 cent auf den tresen. dann hast du auf jeden fall deine ruhe und alles ist in butter. ärgerlich, aber problem gelöst.


----------



## 0rcus (21. August 2011)

Weis wohl wie teuer Federn sind  Ist bei weitem nicht die erste die ich mir zuleg... trotzdem danke für den Link. 

Am Roco war ne 500er Feder verbaut und mit der hatte ich schon ohne jegliche Vorspannung schon 2mm zu wenig SAG. Mit der 550er Feder komme ich nicht mal auf 20%. Das ist mir zu wenig. Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt, dass du ne 600er fährst.

Hab mir für den Vivid bereits ne 450er und eine 500 bestellt. Hat jemand nen Trick wie man die Feder am besten komprimiert um den Federteller abzunehmen? Da sich der 216er die Feder mit dem 222er teilt ist die Feder sehr lang. Den Vorspannring bis auf Anschlag zu schrauben reicht nicht aus um den Federteller abzunehmen. Wie funktionierts am besten? Schraubzwinge? Spanngurt? Oder gibts da ne Lösung von RockShox? Ich hatte bisher nur Dämpfer von Fox und Marzocchi - da hats immer gereicht den Vorspannring loszudrehen, da jede Dämpferlänge auch eine eigene Feder mit passender Länge hat...


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. August 2011)

vllt ist die feder ab werk schon zu weit vorgespannt?

da ich dich nicht kenne weiss ich nicht wie dein federwissen ist. deswegen hab ich einfach nur einen tipp abgegeben.  grundsätzlich sind werks setups für ein körpergewicht von etwa 75kg ausgelegt.

zum thema demontage: einfach den ring abdrehen. das reicht. an der prozedur ändert sich nix.


----------



## 0rcus (21. August 2011)

Ich weis sehr wohl, wie man ein Fahrwerk richtig abstimmt und die 550er Feder ist für mich mit meinen 88 kg definitiv zu hart. Der Dämpfer wird nur um 11mm Komprimiert. Es müssten aber mindestens 16mm sein, damit ich bei einem Dämpferhub von 63mm einen SAG von 25% habe. 

Mit Ring abdrehen ists eben nicht getan!!! Die Feder ist so lang, dass sich der Federteller nicht ausfädeln lässt. (Es ist eine 2.75er Feder verbaut die auch am 222er Dämpfer verbaut wird)


----------



## 0rcus (21. August 2011)

Bin nicht der einzige mit dem Problem. Hier gibt es einen Thread dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=354892

...weiterer Link zum gleichen Problem:

http://www.downhill-board.com/48796-vivid-federwechsel.html


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. August 2011)

hab nicht behauptet dass du dich nicht auskennst.
da ich das selbe rad mit dem selben dämpfer habe, weiss ich, dass die federdemontage ohne vorspannen geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0rcus (22. August 2011)

Das ist aber wirklich seltsam. Deine Feder müsste doch auch einen Hub von 2,75 haben und genauso lang sein wie meine... Wenn ich den Vorspannring bis auf Anschlag nach oben Schraube kann ich die Feder nicht weit genug noch oben schieben um den Federteller bis auf Höhe der Kolbenstange zu bewegen. Folglich bekomme ich den Federteller auch nicht ab... 

Scheint ja offensichtlich nicht nur ein Problem bei mir zu sein, sonst gäbe es keine Threads in zwei verschiedenen Foren darüber (siehe oben)  

Gibt es diesbezüglich vielleicht einen Unterschied bei den Vivids der Baujahre 2010 und 2011?


----------



## _mike_ (22. August 2011)

Ich nehme einen Gabelschlüssel als hebel zwischen Feder und Dämpfer und drücke damit leicht runter, dann kann ich den Teller auf die andere Seite "wegschieben". Anders rum gehts leichter: Feder schief auf den Dämpfer rauf, Teller drauf, zu dir heranziehen - flup 

Was die Federhärte angeht: das kommt auch auf den Tune des Dämpfers an!
Ich fahr bei 80kg brutto eine 550er Feder, allerdings mit nem B-Tune.
Such mal hier im Thread, ich glaub da stand neuerdings wird nur noch C-Tune verbaut...


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. August 2011)

die gegenplatte muss schon ein wenig verdreht und gekippt werden, aber die scheibe geht definitiv raus. meine feder war in zehn minuten gewechselt. kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sie bezüglich des designs der feder was ändern. wenn, dann vllt am inneren. funktionstuning quasi.


----------



## 0rcus (22. August 2011)

> Ich nehme einen Gabelschlüssel als hebel zwischen Feder und Dämpfer und drücke damit leicht runter, dann kann ich den Teller auf die andere Seite "wegschieben". Anders rum gehts leichter: Feder schief auf den Dämpfer rauf, Teller drauf, zu dir heranziehen - flup
> 
> Was die Federhärte angeht: das kommt auch auf den Tune des Dämpfers an!
> Ich fahr bei 80kg brutto eine 550er Feder, allerdings mit nem B-Tune.
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Tip. Ich hab auch nen C-Tune und das funktioniert mit der 550er Feder nicht wiklich zufriedenstellend. Denke 500er Feder wirds richten...


----------



## 0rcus (22. August 2011)

Nur mal so ne Frage am Rande: Am Vivid den ich nun von Votec als Austauschdämpfer erhalten habe ist ein oliv-grüner Federteller verbaut... Ist das normal? Sieht nämlich verboten aus... Scheint aber ein original RockShox teil zu sein, da auch der Aufdruck mit der Drehrichtung für den Rebound drauf ist.


----------



## 0rcus (22. August 2011)

Als ich gerade mal nachgerechnet habe ist mir was aufgefallen:

Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass Rock Shox die 2,75er Feder auch bei den  222er Dämpfern verbaut

Ein 222er Dämpfer hat 70mm Hub. Eine 2,75er Feder hat exakt 69,85mm Hub. Das wird schon verdammt knapp. Wenn man da den vollen Federweg nutzt müsste die Feder doch auf Block gehen - erst recht wenn man sie noch etwas vorspannt!!! Normalerweise haben die Federn doch um die 10% mehr Hub als der Dämpfer damit genau das nicht auftritt...


----------



## gotboost (22. August 2011)

Die hat mehr Hub, wird bei RS und Fox eben anders angegeben.


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. August 2011)

der vorspannring hat eben nur eine andere position auf dem dämpferkörper. und ja, olivgrün ist normal.


----------



## 0rcus (22. August 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Die hat mehr Hub, wird bei RS und Fox eben anders angegeben.



Also steht bei Fox der tatsächliche Hub auf der Feder und bei RockShox für welchen Dämpferhub die Feder geeignet ist.


----------



## Broenner (22. August 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> votec verstehen??? geht´s noch?
> 
> wenn du mal das alter erreichst, in dem du dir ein auto kaufst und du zum händler gehst, dir ein auto aussuchst, es mit nach hause nimmst und da die türen nicht mehr auf kriegst, wirst du da dann auch den hersteller "verstehen", weil er andere probleme hat als deine türen die nicht auf gehen?
> das rad hat geld gekostet, das rad hat zu funktionieren! Punkt! und wenn das nicht der fall ist, dann hat votec den umstand schnellstmöglich zu beseitigen. das hier klingt nach hinhaltetaktik.


 
Naja andy übertreiben muss man es nicht man muss schonmal verstehen 
Du kannst nicht einfach anrufen sagen ÄMPFER NICHT PASSEN IN RAD 
BRAUCHE NEUER DÄMPFER DIE NÄCHSTEN TAGE   
MAn muss auch votec verstehen ende aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0rcus (23. August 2011)

0rcus schrieb:


> Habe inzwischen einen neuen Dämpfer bekommen - einen Vivid R2C. Der Dämpfer kam Freitagabend und passt einwandfrei in den Rahmen. Allerdings haben sie mir den Dämpfer mit einer 550er Feder geschickt, was obwohl ich nicht klein gewachsen bin (knapp 88kg bei 187cm Körpergröße) selbst bei mir nicht mehr funktioniert... aber ich will mal nicht zu kleinlich sein - neue Feder kostet ja nicht die Welt.
> 
> Den Roco soll ich übrigens zurückschicken - auf eigene Kosten...




Hab nochmal nachgefragt. Votec lässt den Dämpfer von DPD abholen.


----------



## Sagi84 (24. August 2011)

hi! hab jetzt auch den vivid R2C!!!!

Wie erkenne ich welchen Tune der Dämpfer hat?

Denn: habe 80kg nakisch; mit der 550 Feder habe ich bei geringster Vorspannung ca. 20mm SAG. Also eigentlich genau richtig, wenn ich die Federvorspannung etwas erhöhe......


----------



## 0rcus (24. August 2011)

Sagi84 schrieb:


> hi! hab jetzt auch den vivid R2C!!!!
> 
> Wie erkenne ich welchen Tune der Dämpfer hat?
> 
> Denn: habe 80kg nakisch; mit der 550 Feder habe ich bei geringster Vorspannung ca. 20mm SAG. Also eigentlich genau richtig, wenn ich die Federvorspannung etwas erhöhe......



Auf dem Dämpfer ist ein Aufkleber. L, M und H für die verschiedenen Tunes.


----------



## Sagi84 (25. August 2011)

finde unten einen blauroten "mh" Aufkleber.......


----------



## gotboost (25. August 2011)

Medium Zug, high Druck, die Rädchen haben die selben Farben...


----------



## Sagi84 (26. August 2011)

mmmmh, und wo ist der "Tune-Aufkleber" ???

fahre zum ersten mal nen RS-Dämpfer, bin jetzt aber schon begeistert von dem Teil....!


----------



## gotboost (26. August 2011)

Tune high haste.


----------



## Sagi84 (26. August 2011)

danke 

Hat jemand nen setup Tipp? Wie gesagt, nakisch 80kg. 550er Feder, Tune high

Haupteinsatzgebiet naturbelassene flow trails, weniger Bikepark

bisher RS standard Setup; 3-4-10


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. August 2011)

lad dir bei rs die ontrail manual runter. die geben ein paar hinweise zum idealsetup. der rest kommt von allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (27. August 2011)

wollt hier noch mal ganz kurz die kontroverse bzgl. Hammerschmidt und schaltwerklänge und die ungenauen antworten/ausreden der firma votec ansprechen.

mein v.fr musste diese woche, wegen eines verbogenen sram X9 10-fach schaltwerks in die werkstatt. da ich vorweg annahm, dass das gesamte 10-fach schaltwerk plus schaltauge getauscht werden muss habe ich mir beides im vorfeld besorgt. beim kollegen in der werkstatt angekommen stellte sich heraus, dass nur das schaltauge krumm war und das schaltwerk selbst nur leicht verbogen ist. ergo das schaltwerk funzt noch und es musste nur das schaltauge gewechselt werden. mein kumpel fragte mich auch prompt, warum ich anstatt der kombi HS + medium cage die in seinen augen schlechtere kombi HS + long cage fahre. nun entgegnete ich ihm, von votec bekam ich zweimal die aussage, dass sie von SRAM keine freigage für die HS+long cage kombi haben. er antwortete, dass dies jedoch völliger quatsch sei und zeigte mir in einem SRAM-Katalog die kombimöglichkeiten:

Kompatibilität Käfiglängen:
Abstufung Kassette
Kettenblatt 	11-36 	12-36 	11-32
42/48 	          lang 	lang 	        mittellang
39/26 	          lang 	lang 	        mittellang
38/24 	        mittellang 	mittellang 	mittellang
36/24 	        mittellang 	mittellang 	mittellang
44/33/22 	          lang 	lang 	        lang
1x10* 	          kurz 	kurz 	        kurz

* 40,38,36,34,32, Truvativ HammerSchmidt 

für alle die sich ne HS bestellen, besteht auf den medium cage und verweist auf obige angaben. alles andere ist


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. August 2011)

sach ich doch....


----------



## esmirald_h (27. August 2011)

Ob eine Kobination geht hängt doch nur von folgenden Faktoren ab:

1) welche Bandbreite hat mein Ritzelpacket 
2) und wie stark längt sich die Kette beim einfedern.

Ich kann an meinem Can Diggele zb. kein short case fahren.



Ransom Andy schrieb:


> sach ich doch....


----------



## Broenner (1. September 2011)

Und was ist jetzt die richtige länge


----------



## gotboost (1. September 2011)

Lass die Luft aus d Dämpfer, Feder komplett ein, wenn der Kâfig anhand der Spannung sich nur wenig verändert, gemessen an der Kettenlängung, dann kannst ab shortcage alles fahrn. (reden hier gerade von einem singlering setup)


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. September 2011)

hab doppelkurbel und m-cage.. klappt bestens. (wann fährt man aber auch mal 36/36?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0rcus (1. September 2011)

Hab da auch mal bei Votec nachgefragt. Mir sagten sie, sie hätten schlicht und ergreifend keine kurzen x9. Wenn ich ein kurzes Schaltwerk möchte müsste ich zum x0 greifen - das hätten siwe auch in der kurzen Ausführung. 


Anderes Problem: Nach allen bereits beschriebenen Problemen mit meinem V.FR und dem Service bei Votec ist jetzt ein neues Problem aufgetreten. Nach 1 1/2 Monaten Gebrauch sind beide Dämpferschrauben an meinem V.FR ordentlich verbogen. Die Kiste hat noch keinen Bikepark gesehen - Nur den Hometrail. (Sprünge zwischen 3m und 8m / Drops bis ca. 3m - alles mit anständiger Landung). Ist das Problem bekannt oder sind nur meine Schrauben für'n Ar...?


----------



## Dani Ocean (1. September 2011)

@orcus.....war bei meinem Votec nach kurzer zeit auch der fall....habe nachgefragt was da los sein....antwort kanns geben..wieso wusste keiner, haben mir neue schrauben geschickt, seitdem OK


----------



## 0rcus (1. September 2011)

Danke für die Auskunft.

Nächste Frage:
Bei der 66 RCV an meinem V.FR hat sich bereits nach einigen Wochen brutales Buchsenspiel eingestellt. Dachte zuerst, ich hätte vielleicht ein älteres Casting erwischt (bei den 08 und 09 produzierten Castings ist dieses Problem ja bekannt) aber auf der Gabel ist eine 11. Gab mich dann mit dem Spiel zufrieden und fuhr weiter. Letzte Woche war jemand mit ner 2011 66 RCV bei uns aufm Trail - allerdings Aftermarket und nicht OEM - da hab ich dann mal gerüttelt... und konnte kein Spiel feststellen. Weis jemand Rat? Eigentlich dürften meine Buchsen noch nicht verschlissen sein. Die Gabel ist erst 1 1/2 Monate in Betrieb. Unterschied zwischen Aftermarket und OEM


----------



## fedri-ho (1. September 2011)

@orcus und Dani Ocean und alle mit verbogenen Dämpferschrauben:

Auch ich bin einer derer, die das Problem schon mehrfach hatten. Bei mir wurde sogar zweimal !!!!!!!!!! der Rahmen getauscht, da auch der Rahmen verbogen war. Jetzt fahr ich also den dritten !!!!! V.Fr Rahmen, ohne dass Votec was an der Verschraubung geändert hat ... es wurde immer nur getauscht. Nachdem ich neulich (mal wieder) feststellen musste, dass die Schrauben schon wieder verbogen wahren, hab ich mir das mal näher angeschaut. Im Netz findet sich dazu das:

http://www.downhillschrott.com/dhs/bastel/daempferschrauben_d.html

Wenn ihr die obere oder untere Schraube in den Rahmen bzw. die Schwinge ohne Dämpfer einschraubt, so werdet ihr feststellen, dass innen mindestens 5 mm Gewinde freiliegen. Der Schaft der Schraube ist zu kurz, das Gewinde wird auf Biegung beansprucht. Mein Professor hätte mich früher verprügelt, hätte ich Gewinde auf Biegung beansprucht. Im Gewindegrund ist eine M8 nämlich nicht mehr 8 mm stark, sondern nur noch 6,4 mm dann noch Kerbwirkung dazu und simsalabim verbiegt die Schraube.

Ich hatte jetzt die Nase voll und hab mir selber ne passende Schraube besorgt (gleiche Festigkeit wie Originalschraube, höherfeste Schraube birngt nix). Jetzt hört der Schaft genau an Innenseite der anderen Seite der Wippe/Schiedeteil auf. Das Gewinde wird nicht mehr auf Biegung sondern nur noch auf Scheerung beansprucht ... was eigentlich auch nicht so toll ist, aber allemal besser als Biegung und Scheerung zusammen. Achtung: Schaft darf nicht zu lang sein, sonst klemmt die Schraube nur im Gewinde und nicht mehr unterm Schraubenkopf.

Die Schrauben haben bisher 2 x Todtnau 1 x Flims und 1 x Albstadt ohne jegliche Deformation überstanden.

Ich werde weiter berichten.

Solltet ihr bereits verbogene Schrauben haben, so tauscht diese unbedingt aus (vielleicht schafft es Votec sogar die richtige Schaftlänge zu besorgen). Denn erst verbiegt die Schraube, dann der Rahmen!!

Cheers


----------



## da_5oul (4. September 2011)

Morgen,

mir ist vor kurzem beim mittlerweile zweiten Schaltauge das befestigungs Gewinde ausgerissen und das auch noch kurz vorm ende des 24h Rennen am Semmering 

Das Schaltauge wird ja gern mal locker (ja auch mit schraubenkleber) und wenn mans nicht sofort merkt reißt eben schnell mal das Gewinde aus.
Das ganze hab ich dann einfach, schnell und günstig in den griff bekommen 





Einfach mit nem 5er Bohrer die Sacklöcher mit dem kaputten Gewinde am Schaltauge durchbohren, M5x25 oder 30 Senkkopfschrauben inkl. selbstsichernde Muttern ausm Baumarkt holen. 
Die Schrauben hald entsprechen kürzen, gebraucht wird eine länge von 22-23mm. 

Das ganze hält bei mir seitdem bombenfest. Vielleicht nicht ganz so elegant wie Original aber zweckmäßig allemal 

lg


----------



## fedri-ho (4. September 2011)

Hey da_5oul,

is ja witzig ... genau das gleiche hab ich vor einer Woche auch gebastelt 
sieht genauso aus und hält bisher.

cheers


----------



## Broenner (6. September 2011)

Wenn ich so höre 3rahmenbrüche welches metall verwenden die den   bei mir hält alles noch bin zufrieden mit dem teil


----------



## fedri-ho (6. September 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Wenn ich so höre 3rahmenbrüche welches metall verwenden die den   bei mir hält alles noch bin zufrieden mit dem teil



Keine Rahmenbrüche, es war lediglich die untere Dämpferaufnahme leicht verbogen. Das ist noch kein "Todesurteil" für einen Rahmen, allerdings ein Garantiefall. Wenn das nach 10 Jahren mal verbogen is, ok ... aber nicht nach einer Saison.

Cheers


----------



## da_5oul (7. September 2011)

Hi,

hab mal meine neue Gopro ausgetestet und ein kleines Vid vom Sonntag gemacht.

Hoffe es gefällt.

lg


----------



## 0rcus (9. September 2011)

0rcus schrieb:


> Anderes Problem: Nach allen bereits beschriebenen Problemen mit meinem V.FR und dem Service bei Votec ist jetzt ein neues Problem aufgetreten. Nach 1 1/2 Monaten Gebrauch sind beide Dämpferschrauben an meinem V.FR ordentlich verbogen. Die Kiste hat noch keinen Bikepark gesehen - Nur den Hometrail. (Sprünge zwischen 3m und 8m / Drops bis ca. 3m - alles mit anständiger Landung). Ist das Problem bekannt oder sind nur meine Schrauben für'n Ar...?



Habe ohne weiteres Nachfragen seitens Votec und ohne Einschicken von Fotos der verbogenen Schrauben neue Schrauben von Votec zugeschickt bekommen. Habe diese direkt monitert und ne Runde auf der Straße gedreht. Hab ca. 15 Bunnyhops gemacht und bin 2 Treppen mit ca 20 Stufen runtergefahren. Danach habe ich die Schrauben wieder kontrolliert. Ergebnis: die untere Schraube ist schon wieder leicht verbogen!!! 

Hat jemand Rat?!


edit: Ich bin nicht übermäßig schwer (gesamt 85 bis 90 kg - je nach Ausrüstung). Ich fahre den Vivid mit High Tune und 450er Feder. Mit 2 Umdrehungen Vorspannung ergibt das ein Setup mit ca. 30 % Sag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fedri-ho (10. September 2011)

0rcus schrieb:


> Habe ohne weiteres Nachfragen seitens Votec und ohne Einschicken von Fotos der verbogenen Schrauben neue Schrauben von Votec zugeschickt bekommen. Habe diese direkt monitert und ne Runde auf der Straße gedreht. Hab ca. 15 Bunnyhops gemacht und bin 2 Treppen mit ca 20 Stufen runtergefahren. Danach habe ich die Schrauben wieder kontrolliert. Ergebnis: die untere Schraube ist schon wieder leicht verbogen!!!
> 
> Hat jemand Rat?!
> 
> ...



Lies dir mal das durch:
@orcus und Dani Ocean und alle mit verbogenen Dämpferschrauben:

Auch ich bin einer derer, die das Problem schon mehrfach hatten. Bei mir  wurde sogar zweimal !!!!!!!!!! der Rahmen getauscht, da auch der Rahmen  verbogen war. Jetzt fahr ich also den dritten !!!!! V.Fr Rahmen, ohne  dass Votec was an der Verschraubung geändert hat ... es wurde immer nur  getauscht. Nachdem ich neulich (mal wieder) feststellen musste, dass die  Schrauben schon wieder verbogen wahren, hab ich mir das mal näher  angeschaut. Im Netz findet sich dazu das:

http://www.downhillschrott.com/dhs/b...hrauben_d.html

Wenn ihr die obere oder untere Schraube in den Rahmen bzw. die Schwinge  ohne Dämpfer einschraubt, so werdet ihr feststellen, dass innen  mindestens 5 mm Gewinde freiliegen. Der Schaft der Schraube ist zu kurz,  das Gewinde wird auf Biegung beansprucht. Mein Professor hätte mich  früher verprügelt, hätte ich Gewinde auf Biegung beansprucht. Im  Gewindegrund ist eine M8 nämlich nicht mehr 8 mm stark, sondern nur noch  6,4 mm dann noch Kerbwirkung dazu und simsalabim verbiegt die Schraube.

Ich hatte jetzt die Nase voll und hab mir selber ne passende Schraube  besorgt (gleiche Festigkeit wie Originalschraube, höherfeste Schraube  birngt nix). Jetzt hört der Schaft genau an Innenseite der anderen Seite  der Wippe/Schiedeteil auf. Das Gewinde wird nicht mehr auf Biegung  sondern nur noch auf Scheerung beansprucht ... was eigentlich auch nicht  so toll ist, aber allemal besser als Biegung und Scheerung zusammen.  Achtung: Schaft darf nicht zu lang sein, sonst klemmt die Schraube nur  im Gewinde und nicht mehr unterm Schraubenkopf.

Die Schrauben haben bisher 2 x Todtnau 1 x Flims und 1 x Albstadt ohne  jegliche Deformation überstanden.

Ich werde weiter berichten.

Solltet ihr bereits verbogene Schrauben haben, so tauscht diese  unbedingt aus (vielleicht schafft es Votec sogar die richtige  Schaftlänge zu besorgen). Denn erst verbiegt die Schraube, dann der  Rahmen!!

Cheers         


Bei deinem Gewicht kommt mir ne 450er Feder allerdings sehr weich vor. Ich fahr bei 90 kg naggisch ne 550er Feder ohne Vorspannung, mit Vivid C-Tune.

So sieht die Kiste übrigens im Moment aus:


----------



## 0rcus (10. September 2011)

fedri-ho schrieb:


> Lies dir mal das durch:
> @orcus und Dani Ocean und alle mit verbogenen Dämpferschrauben:
> 
> Auch ich bin einer derer, die das Problem schon mehrfach hatten. Bei mir  wurde sogar zweimal !!!!!!!!!! der Rahmen getauscht, da auch der Rahmen  verbogen war. Jetzt fahr ich also den dritten !!!!! V.Fr Rahmen, ohne  dass Votec was an der Verschraubung geändert hat ... es wurde immer nur  getauscht. Nachdem ich neulich (mal wieder) feststellen musste, dass die  Schrauben schon wieder verbogen wahren, hab ich mir das mal näher  angeschaut. Im Netz findet sich dazu das:
> ...



Darauf bin ich auch schon gekommen. Hab auch festgestellt, dass die Gewinde der Schrauben zu lang sind und habe das auch an Votec geschrieben. Bin mal gespannt ob sie es kapiert haben. Bisher waren's ja schon zwei mal die falschen Schrauben. 
Ansonsten muss ich mir auch selbst andere Schrauben besorgen - Hab sie schon vermessen, um festzustellen, wie lang das Gewinde sein muss . Hatte auch schon überlegt ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre 1 bis 2 mm des Gewindes herauszufräßen, sodass man eine Schraube verbauen kann, die sich mit dem Schaft noch ein wenig am Rahmen abstützt... Meiner Meinung nach alles andere als normal, wenn man sich bei einem neuen Rad über so etwas Gedanken machen muss.

Die 450er Feder passt sehr gut für mein Gewicht. Hatte serienmäßig auch die 550er verbaut. Die war viel zu hart - damit hatte ich ohne Vorspannung nur 20% SAG. Mit der 450er (high-tune und 2 Umdrehungen Vorspannung) ist der Dämpfer bei Belastung von Auge zu Auge gemessen 198mm lang. Bei einem 216er Dämpfer mit 63,5mm Hub ergibt das einen Sag von 28,35%. Ich hab also noch ein wenig Spielraum nach oben - Was auch gut ist, da ich den Sag ohne Helm und Protektoren gemessen habe. 

Schätze mit deiner 550er Feder bist du bei ca. 25% Sag? Ich hatte mit meinem Setup noch keinen Durchschlag (Sprünge bis zu 8m und Drops bis zu 3m auf'm Hometrail). Ich fahre übrigens den mitlleren Dropstop.


----------



## aerofun (10. September 2011)

@da 5oul: sehr cooler einsatz deiner hd pro  (kann auch am bike liegen  ) ... 
mir gefiel auch die perspektive von der federgabel aus  >>> fun 2 watch!


----------



## da_5oul (11. September 2011)

Hi,

freut mich! Ich find die Gabel einstellung auch genial  mal was anderes ^^

lg


----------



## <NoFear> (11. September 2011)

... dem kann ich beipflichten! Coole Sache!

So... jetzt ist die Eurobike genau eine Woche vorbei! Leider war VOTEC auch dieses Jahr nicht vertreten! Sehr schade für die Damen und Herren von Heydenbike!


----------



## Broenner (15. September 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ... dem kann ich beipflichten! Coole Sache!
> 
> So... jetzt ist die Eurobike genau eine Woche vorbei! Leider war VOTEC auch dieses Jahr nicht vertreten! Sehr schade für die Damen und Herren von Heydenbike!


 


Jo,  weiß einer was votec 2012 neues bringt an parts und rahmen oder so ?


----------



## Broenner (22. September 2011)

Niemand weiß was neues?


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. September 2011)

was soll votec denn an parts bringen? votec hat keine parts. und was neues werden die auch nicht rausbringen.


----------



## Broenner (24. September 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> was soll votec denn an parts bringen? votec hat keine parts. und was neues werden die auch nicht rausbringen.


 

Nee schon klar das votec keine parts hat, aber ich mein ob die 2012 andere parts verwenden werden wie z.b im v.fr eine 40er oder was mein ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (29. September 2011)

nee du kein plan, ob da für 2012 was im ANFLUG ist...
kann man nur gespannt sein


----------



## 0rcus (29. September 2011)

Ich hoffe ja sie bringen nen neuen V.FR Rahmen, bei dem die Schrauben, mit denen der Dämpfer befestigt ist nicht verbiegen und schicken mir einen auf Garantie. Ich kann wirklich nach jeder Fahrt die Schrauben wechseln. Hab schon versucht andere Schrauben mit längerem Schaft zu verwenden, damit die Gewinde der Schrauben nicht mehr auf Biegung sondern nur noch auf Scherung beansprucht werden können... Sie verbiegen aber trozdem - offensichtlich flext der Rahmen an der Stelle recht ordentlich...


----------



## <NoFear> (30. September 2011)

Erklär mir bitte nomma ganz genau WO und WELCHE Schrauben am V.FR Rahmen verbogen waren... möchte selbst mal nachsehen. Wie hast du festgestellt, dass die Schrauben verbogen sind?

hast du Fotos? Wenn ja, dann poste sie hier mal. Danke!


----------



## 0rcus (30. September 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Erklär mir bitte nomma ganz genau WO und WELCHE Schrauben am V.FR Rahmen verbogen waren... möchte selbst mal nachsehen. Wie hast du festgestellt, dass die Schrauben verbogen sind?
> 
> hast du Fotos? Wenn ja, dann poste sie hier mal. Danke!



Lies dir nochmal alles ab Beitrag 1493 bis 1513 durch. Da steht eigentlich alles.


----------



## 0rcus (30. September 2011)

vom Fahrverhalten her bin ich mit dem Rad wirklich sehr zufrieden. Fährt sich hervorragend  - runter und sogar hoch. Ein Bilderbuchfreerider. Aber was den Service und die Haltbarkeit angeht bin ich tierisch angefressen. Bsp. Dämpferaufnahme: Warum haben sie nicht die zweite Seite des Rahmenteils in dem der Dämpfer sitzt auch komplett durchgebohrt, dass Gewinde innen weggelassen und auf der Seite den Bolzen mit einer Mutter gesichert??? So das sich auf beiden Seiten der Schraubenschaft am Rahmen abstützt. Oder wenn man es schöner will eine Steckachse verwendet. Stattdessen werden nicht gerade vertrauenerweckende Schrauben verwendet, die auch noch falsch dimensioniert sind, deren Gewinde zu lang ist und auf Biegung und Scherung beansprucht wird. absoluter Murks!!!


----------



## wildchild (30. September 2011)

Meine Schrauben war auch schon beide mehrfach verbogen 
Habe gestern erneut 2 neue Schrauben von Votec eingesetzt, bin mal gespannt wie lange sie halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (30. September 2011)

Eine Frage am Rande... habt ihr die Schrauben kostenlos von Votec bekommen oder musstet ihr was zahlen? 

@ wildchild: wenn ja, wie viel?


----------



## 0rcus (30. September 2011)

Die Schrauben gibt es umsonst. Ist offensichtlich ein bekanntes Problem. Die verlangen nämlich nicht mal Photos, gschweige denn, dass man die verbogenen Schrauben einschickt. Ich habe mir aber auch schon zweimal selbst Schrauben gekauft, bei denen der Schaft länger ist, so dass innerhalb der Dämpferbuchse kein Gewinde ist. Wenn ihr die Schrauben ohne Dämpfer reinschraubt seht ihr, dass das Gewinde bereits in der Mitte der Aussparung (in die Dämpferbuchse gehört) anfängt. Das Gewinde ist aber keine 8mm Dick sondern nur um die 6,5mm deshalb ist da Spiel. Daher habe ich mir Schrauben mit längerem Schaft besorgt, so dass der Schaft bis 1mm vor das Gewinde im Rahmen geht. Aber auch das hat nichts gebracht. Die Schrauben waren auch krumm nach einem Tag im Bikepark. Zwar nicht ganz so krumm wie die original Votec-Schrauben - aber trotzdem krumm. Also flext der Rahmen an der stelle recht ordentlich. Die Schrauben die ich benutzt hatte waren verzinkte Stahlschrauben (Festigkeit 8.8) Muss vlt. mal eine höhere Festigkeit ausprobieren. die originalen Schrauben sind allerdings aus Edelstahl: A2 mit Festigkeit 70. Also noch ein wenig weicher. 

Bin mal auf die neuen Schrauben von Votec gespannt. Musste diesmal 2 Wochen auf neue Schrauben warten. Wurden heute losgeschickt. Meinten, sie hätten gerade den Schraubenlieferanten gewechselt. Deshalb hätte es so lange gedauert. Bin mal gespannt, ob die neuen Schrauben besser sind.

Ich weis nämlich nicht, wie lange der Rahmen das rausdrehen der verbogenen Schrauben mitmacht. Ist nicht so gesund fürs Alu. Außerdem geht es mir auf den Zeiger, dass ich nach jeder Fahrt die Schrauben wechseln kann. Denn erst verbiegen die Schrauben, dann bricht der Rahmen... Ich glaube, dazu gab es hier auch mal ein Photo.


----------



## 0rcus (30. September 2011)

0rcus schrieb:


> Die Schrauben gibt es umsonst. Ist offensichtlich ein bekanntes Problem. Die verlangen nämlich nicht mal Photos, gschweige denn, dass man die verbogenen Schrauben einschickt. Ich habe mir aber auch schon zweimal selbst Schrauben gekauft, bei denen der Schaft länger ist, so dass innerhalb der Dämpferbuchse kein Gewinde ist. Wenn ihr die Schrauben ohne Dämpfer reinschraubt seht ihr, dass das Gewinde bereits in der Mitte der Aussparung (in die Dämpferbuchse gehört) anfängt. Das Gewinde ist aber keine 8mm Dick sondern nur um die 6,5mm deshalb ist da Spiel. Daher habe ich mir Schrauben mit längerem Schaft besorgt, so dass der Schaft bis 1mm vor das Gewinde im Rahmen geht. Aber auch das hat nichts gebracht. Die Schrauben waren auch krumm nach einem Tag im Bikepark. Zwar nicht ganz so krumm wie die original Votec-Schrauben - aber trotzdem krumm. Also flext der Rahmen an der stelle recht ordentlich. Die Schrauben die ich benutzt hatte waren verzinkte Stahlschrauben (Festigkeit 8.8) Muss vlt. mal eine höhere Festigkeit ausprobieren. die originalen Schrauben sind allerdings aus Edelstahl: A2 mit Festigkeit 70. Also noch ein wenig weicher.
> 
> Bin mal auf die neuen Schrauben von Votec gespannt. Musste diesmal 2 Wochen auf neue Schrauben warten. Wurden heute losgeschickt. Meinten, sie hätten gerade den Schraubenlieferanten gewechselt. Deshalb hätte es so lange gedauert. Bin mal gespannt, ob die neuen Schrauben besser sind.
> 
> Ich weis nämlich nicht, wie lange der Rahmen das rausdrehen der verbogenen Schrauben mitmacht. Ist nicht so gesund fürs Alu. Außerdem geht es mir auf den Zeiger, dass ich nach jeder Fahrt die Schrauben wechseln kann. Denn erst verbiegen die Schrauben, dann bricht der Rahmen... Ich glaube, dazu gab es hier auch mal ein Photo.



Seit ich mir selbst Schrauben mit längerem Schaft besorgt habe bleibt wenigstens die obere gerade...


----------



## 0rcus (7. Oktober 2011)

0rcus schrieb:


> Die Schrauben gibt es umsonst. Ist offensichtlich ein bekanntes Problem. Die verlangen nämlich nicht mal Photos, gschweige denn, dass man die verbogenen Schrauben einschickt. Ich habe mir aber auch schon zweimal selbst Schrauben gekauft, bei denen der Schaft länger ist, so dass innerhalb der Dämpferbuchse kein Gewinde ist. Wenn ihr die Schrauben ohne Dämpfer reinschraubt seht ihr, dass das Gewinde bereits in der Mitte der Aussparung (in die Dämpferbuchse gehört) anfängt. Das Gewinde ist aber keine 8mm Dick sondern nur um die 6,5mm deshalb ist da Spiel. Daher habe ich mir Schrauben mit längerem Schaft besorgt, so dass der Schaft bis 1mm vor das Gewinde im Rahmen geht. Aber auch das hat nichts gebracht. Die Schrauben waren auch krumm nach einem Tag im Bikepark. Zwar nicht ganz so krumm wie die original Votec-Schrauben - aber trotzdem krumm. Also flext der Rahmen an der stelle recht ordentlich. Die Schrauben die ich benutzt hatte waren verzinkte Stahlschrauben (Festigkeit 8.8) Muss vlt. mal eine höhere Festigkeit ausprobieren. die originalen Schrauben sind allerdings aus Edelstahl: A2 mit Festigkeit 70. Also noch ein wenig weicher.
> 
> Bin mal auf die neuen Schrauben von Votec gespannt. Musste diesmal 2 Wochen auf neue Schrauben warten. Wurden heute losgeschickt. Meinten, sie hätten gerade den Schraubenlieferanten gewechselt. Deshalb hätte es so lange gedauert. Bin mal gespannt, ob die neuen Schrauben besser sind.
> 
> Ich weis nämlich nicht, wie lange der Rahmen das rausdrehen der verbogenen Schrauben mitmacht. Ist nicht so gesund fürs Alu. Außerdem geht es mir auf den Zeiger, dass ich nach jeder Fahrt die Schrauben wechseln kann. Denn erst verbiegen die Schrauben, dann bricht der Rahmen... Ich glaube, dazu gab es hier auch mal ein Photo.



Die Schrauben von Votec kamen an. Sind keine Edelstahlschrauben mehr sondern Stahlschrauben mit einer Festigkeit von 8.8. Also gleiches Matrial und gleiche Festigkeit, wie die Schrauben, die ich mir schon mal selbst besorgt hatte. Der Schaft der Schrauben ist immer noch zu kurz. Werden wohl wieder verbiegen. Enttäuschend...


----------



## Unknown (9. Oktober 2011)

Wer war in Malmedy??


----------



## Newmi (15. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal ein Go Pro-Video vom Bikepark Lac Blanc und ich hoffe, das es dieses mal online bleibt!!


----------



## MoP__ (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich möchte mir durchgängige Dämpferbuchsen machen lassen.
Ob Edelstahl oder Titan muss ich mal sehen.
Hat jemand hier schon mal die Breite der Buchsen gemessen?
Ich habe leider keine Schieblehre hier.

Möglicherweise verringert sich dadurch auch die (Biege-)belastung auf die Schraube. Bei mir ist zwar noch alles in Ordnung, aber Vorsorge ist besser.
Bei meinem Pudel hatte ich ähnliche Probleme mit einer Dämpferschraube. Mit einer durchgehenden Buchse war dann Ruhe.


----------



## fedri-ho (18. Oktober 2011)

Der Vivid hat ne durchgehende Buchse und die Schraube verbiegt trotzdem. Aber, da hast du Recht, eine durchgehende Buchse verringert die Biegebelastung tatsächlich. 

Mal ne andere Frage: Fährt einer von euch den Cane Creek Angle Set im V.Fr? Passt der mit der flachen oberen Korne der Boxxer oder muss ich mir dann die lange besorgen?

Danke für Rückmeldungen.

Cheers


----------



## Newmi (19. Oktober 2011)

Und Video Nummer 2 La Roots ! Ich hoffe, es gefällt!!


----------



## _mike_ (15. November 2011)

Hi,

bin grad auf der Suche nach den Lagern für den Hinterbau.

Bei den Sitzstreben wurde hier mal gepostet: 4x Nadelbüchse HK 1010, 4x Innenring Ø-innen 7,85mm, Ø-außen 10,0mm, Breite 12mm
Wenn ich nach nach der HK 1010 suche finde ich nur Nadelhülsen mit 14mm Breite...
Hat jemand schon eine Online-Quelle dafür aufgetan und kann diese posten?

Andere Frage: Benötige ich zum Tauschen der Innenhülse ein extra Werkzeug?

Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (15. November 2011)

Ich hätte noch 4 Nadelhülsen/büchse und 4 harte Innenringe über, bzw. bei mehrbedarf kann ich über's Geschäft nachbestellen/anfertigen! Auch die restlichen Lager!!

Was meinst Du mit Innenhülse??


----------



## _mike_ (15. November 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch 4 Nadelhülsen/büchse und 4 harte Innenringe über, bzw. bei mehrbedarf kann ich über's Geschäft nachbestellen/anfertigen! Auch die restlichen Lager!!


Super, die würd ich dir abnehmen, bitte schick mir doch ne PN!




Newmi schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit Innenhülse??


Hab das Lager da unten nur mal kurz zum schmieren offen gehabt und kann mich nicht mehr erinnern ob man die Nadelhülse einfach so aus dem Rahmen ziehen kann. Ich glaub mich zu erinnern das man dazu ein Werkzeug ala Innenauszieher und Schlaghammer bzw. Gegenhalter braucht.


----------



## Newmi (15. November 2011)

Jep,mach ich!!
Zum austreiben wäre ein Durchschlag oder ein einfaches Rundmaterial mit Ø9,5 von Vorteil!!
Beim einpressen würde ich vorsichtig sein, die verkannten gern, die kleinen Büchsen!
Ich hab sie plan angepresst, und dann im Schraubstock schön paralell reingedrückt!!


----------



## _mike_ (24. November 2011)

Die 2012er Modelle sind endlich online.

Nach wie vor bin ich sehr froh schon ein 2010er Modell zu haben  
- die neuen Farbkombis sind net schlecht, mir aber zu "fett". Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Das V.FR 1.2 wäre aber meins - fett!
- bei selber Konfiguration ist das V.FR heute 450,- Euronen teuerer als 2010!
- am Rahmen hat sich wohl nichts getan - is aber auch schwer was gutes noch besser zu machen  
  Einzig die Zugführung unten rum wie  beim 2012er SX wäre wünschenswert. Und Schrauben die sich nicht verbiegen 

Den Konfigurator find ich nach wie vor super, auch das es für jedes Rad (offiziell) 4 Farbkombis gibt.....die Detailauswahl aus einer Farbpalette geht wohl leider nicht mehr. 

Anway, ich wünsche alle zukünftigen V.FR Besitzern viel Freude mit dem Bike - Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen! 
(War im herbst 5 Tage Freeriden am Lago Maggiore mit nem LV 601 + Totem Coil (also selbe Gabel) und habe jeden Tag mein V.FR vermisst!)


----------



## Newmi (24. November 2011)

Teurer in der Tat!
Aber die "Kriegsbemalung" am DH ist schon Genzwertig!!


----------



## _mike_ (24. November 2011)

Ich brauch mal die kompetente der  V.FR-Schrauber bitte.

Ich hab heut einiges an Service am Bike gemacht, u.a. auch mal den Dämpfer (Vivid Coil) ausgebaut. 
Dabei hab ich festgestellt, das die Buchsen im Dämpferauge nicht ganz mittig eingepresst sind, "links oben" sogar so arg das die Scheibe ordentlich Schleifspuren zeigt:





Ich hab dann mal nachgemessen und bin nun etwas verwirrt:
- Die Buchsen sind 22,2mm breit
- Das Dämpferauge ist 12,7mm breit
- Die Scheiben sind 4,4mm breit
- 22,3-12,7)/2=4,8mm. Links und rechts des Dämpferauges ist also 4,8mm Platz für die Scheiben, die sind aber nur je 4,4 mm breit!

? Die Scheiben haben also je 0,4mm Platz....wozu denn das Bitte? .

Edit: Die Dämpferbuchsen waren fest und ich konnte sie mit Brunox und sanfter Gewalt rausdrücken und saubermachen. Mit ein wenig Fett versehen sind sie wieder eingeflutscht, aber richtig drehen tun sie sich nicht, das ist eher eine Presspassung....
Na ja, wenn Sie dann mal komplett hinüber sind werd ich wohl zu so was greifen: http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. November 2011)

teurer und ausstattungstechnisch auch ganz schön abgespeckt.... nuaja, und optisch sind die neuen auch nicht wirklich der bringer. bis auf das v.fr 1.1 gefällt mir keins wirklich gut.


----------



## 0rcus (25. November 2011)

Wenn sie den Rahmen beim FR bzw DH nicht geändert haben dann ist es fraglich, ob das DH 1.3 überhaupt fahrtüchtig ist. 

Der Roco passt nicht mit Ausgleichbehälter nach unten in den Rahmen, da kollidiert er beim Einferdern auf Grund des sehr exponiert angebrachten Ausgleichbehälters mit dem Rahmen. 

Mit Ausgleichbehälter nach oben ist der Abstand zwischen Rahmen und Ausgleichbehälter bei der Einfederbewegung so gering, dass der Dämpfer zwar am Rahmen vorbei geht aber Schleifspuren im Lack hinterlässt. 

Votec hat deshalb bei meinem V.Fr von 2011 nach Reklamation den Roco gegen einen Vivid getauscht. 

...

Die Jungs scheinen nicht aus ihren Fehlern zu lernen. Ich bezweifle auch, dass sie die Dämpferaufnahme so abgeändert haben, dass die Schrauben nicht mehr verbiegen. Der Rahmen sieht meines Erachtens nach genau wie der 2010er/2011er aus.


----------



## 0rcus (26. November 2011)

Zum Thema verbiegende Dämpferschrauben:

Nachdem sowohl die Verwendung von Schrauben mit höherer Festigkeit als auch mit längerem Schaft nur teilweise (nur bei der oberen Aufnahme) Erfolg zeigte werde ich mir nun neue Buchsen für den Dämpfer besorgen. Die Anschraubfläche (also der Bereich, mit dem sich die Buchse am Rahmen abstützt) ist bei den verwendeten Buchsen recht klein - siehe Photo in Beitrag 1533. Ich hoffe, dass sich durch die Verwendung von Buchsen mit größerem Anschraubbereich die Steifigkeit im Bereich der unteren Aufnahme so vergrößert, dass die Dämpferschraube nicht mehr verbiegt. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0rcus (27. November 2011)

0rcus schrieb:


> Zum Thema verbiegende Dämpferschrauben:
> 
> Nachdem sowohl die Verwendung von Schrauben mit höherer Festigkeit als auch mit längerem Schaft nur teilweise (nur bei der oberen Aufnahme) Erfolg zeigte werde ich mir nun neue Buchsen für den Dämpfer besorgen. Die Anschraubfläche (also der Bereich, mit dem sich die Buchse am Rahmen abstützt) ist bei den verwendeten Buchsen recht klein - siehe Photo in Beitrag 1533. Ich hoffe, dass sich durch die Verwendung von Buchsen mit größerem Anschraubbereich die Steifigkeit im Bereich der unteren Aufnahme so vergrößert, dass die Dämpferschraube nicht mehr verbiegt. Ich werde berichten.



Hallo zusammen,

der Bericht über die veränderte Steifigkeit im Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme mit anderen Buchsen muss noch warten denn gestern musste ich feststellen, dass nicht nur die untere Schraube schon wieder verbogen war sonder nun auch der Rahmen verbogen ist und die Pulverbeschichtung an der Außenseite des Schmiedeteils dort abgeplatzt ist, wo sich innen die Dämpferaufnahme befindet.

Also erst mal auf einen neuen Rahmen warten.  Langsam geht mir das alles gehörig auf den Zeiger. Das Rad hat jetzt gerade mal 3 1/2 Monate auf'm Hometrail und einen Besuch in Lac Blanc hinter sich und der Rahmen ist schon kaputt!!! 

Ich bin auch nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem. Hier im Forum fahren Leute teilweise schon den dritten oder vierten Rahmen. Aus diesem Grund. ich verstehe nicht, warum Votec nun schon im dritten Jahr den gleichen Rahmen verkauft und immer weider neu auflegt obwohl es dort solche gravierenden Probleme gibt. Vor allem wäre das Problem sehr leicht durch eine leichte Abänderung des Frästeils in dem der Dämpfer sitzt zu beheben. Man müsste nur die Anschraubpunkte etwas massiver auslegen und am besten eine durchgängige Steckachse benutzen um den Dämpfer zu befestigen - Dadurch würde der Rahmen nur wenige Gramm schwerer werden aber endlich halten!!! 



Kanns noch immer nicht richtig fassen, dass Rad nach nicht mal 4 Monaten den Geist aufgegeben hat. Vor allem hatte ich schon einen Haufen andere Probleme mit dem Rad und der Zuverlässigkeit von Votec - Hab schon den zweiten Rahmen (der erste hatte einen nicht unerheblichen Lackfehler und wurde noch dazu bei der Montage beschädigt) und den zweiten Dämpfer (Der erste Dämpfer - ein Roco - passte gar nicht in den Rahmen).


----------



## <NoFear> (27. November 2011)

Servus!
Poste mal ein Bild! Ich möchte gerne sehen, wie es aussieht wenn der Rahmen verzogen ist... etc...

Danke!

PS: Wünsche dir viel Glück beim Rahmenaustausch, dass das alles reibungslos und ohne große Probleme über die Bühne geht !!!


----------



## _mike_ (27. November 2011)

Also entweder mach ich irgendwas falsch oder fahr zu pussymäßig oder es gibt eine Serienstreuung oder so irgendwas.

Hab nun seit April 2010 80 x auf dem Bike gesessen und dabei  78.000 Tiefenmeter vernichtet und dabei noch keine Schraube verbogen oder den Rahmen geschrottet. 

Muss aber dazusagen das mir der Dämpfer so gut wie nie durchschlägt....

Anyway - du hast mein vollstes Verständnis wenn du zu recht sauer bist - sowas darf nicht sein, kommt aber leider bei jedem Hersteller vor (davon kann ich Lieder singen....und keine schönen).


----------



## 0rcus (27. November 2011)

Ich fahr das Rad mit High-Tune Druckstufe im Vivid, 450er  Feder und mittlerem Dropstop. 

Das ergibt bei mir 30% Sag. Abstimmung ist relativ soft mit langsamer Zugstufe.

Ich nutze zwar den ganzen Federweg auf unserem Hometrail (höchster Drop: gute 3 Meter, weitester Sprung um die 8 Meter, alles mit Flow - nichts wirklich ruppiges) aber wirklich heftige Durchschläge (von der Sorte, bei der es richtig rummst und man merkt, dass nun Ende ist) hatte ich bisher nicht. 

Rad ist also eigentlich perfekt eingestellt. Schraubenschonender geht es quasi nicht  Habe übrigens festgestellt, dass das obere Lager am Dämpfer bereits ausgeschlagen ist. Die RockShox Buchsen sind der letzte Rotz! Die Fox Buchsen an meinem alten Rad laufen seit 4 Jahren tadellos. Ich glaube tatsächlich auf dem Rad liegt ein Fluch. Dabei mag ich es eigentlich. Ich find die Fahrleistungen wirklich gut. Aber wenn's nicht hält bringt das wenig.

Werd mich morgen direkt mal bei Votec melden  Bin mal gespannt, was die Kerle mir wieder erzählen wollen.


Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sowas ohnehin ärgerlich ist hab ich das Rad erst seit August und ich habe noch in tagelanger mühseliger Kleinstarbeit Lackschutzfolie zurechtgeschnitten mit Seifenwasser aufgebracht und festgeföhnt...


----------



## 0rcus (28. November 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Servus!
> Poste mal ein Bild! Ich möchte gerne sehen, wie es aussieht wenn der Rahmen verzogen ist... etc...
> 
> Danke!
> ...



Hier sind ein paar Photos vom Riss im Frästeil:

















...und weil das "feine" Rad eigentlich eine wahre Schönheit ist und sich eigentlich auch traumhaft fährt noch ein Bild, welches sie in voller Pracht zeigt:






Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RC3 mit Protone Luftfeder
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid R2C mit Hightune Druck- und Midtune Zugstufe
Laufradsatz: Sixpack Racing - Vice FR 
Reifen v/h: Muddy Mary Fr 2,5 Trailstar / Big Betty Fr 2,4 Pacestar  
Bremsen: Avid Code 5, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad: 203 
Lenker: Truvativ Boobar - 780mm Width - 20mm Rise
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Steuersartz: FSA Xtreme Pro 
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu
Schaltwerk: Sram X9
Zahnkranz: Sram X9 11-28 9-fach
Schalthebel: Sram X9
Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt FR, Kettenblatt: 22 Zähne
Kette: Sram X9 - hohlgenietet

Gewicht: 17,4kg (mit Pedale)


----------



## <NoFear> (28. November 2011)

Au au au...! 
Das sieht wirklich nicht doll aus! Hab so'n Bild (so oder so ähnlich) hier im Fred glaub ich schon mal gesehen! 
Das ist echt mies! Lass von dir hören wenn du von VOTEC was genaueres weißt...

und VIEL GLÜCK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (28. November 2011)

orcus, darfsch dich mal fragen wasde wiegst?


----------



## <NoFear> (28. November 2011)

das wär natürlich auch mal interessant zu wissen...

also bei mir sinds z.Zt. ca. 78 kg (ohne Kleidung + Ausrüstung)
"mit" wirds dann so 3-4 kg mehr sein...

@ ANDY: Haste bei dir am Rahmen schon ma geschaut oder was feststellen können?


----------



## 0rcus (28. November 2011)

...mein Gewicht???

sehr gut trainierte 88-90kg auf 1,87m Körpergröße. Bin in der Woche mindestens 4 mal im Fitnessstudio und dazu noch das Radfahren. Ich trag keinen unnötigen Ballast mit mir herum.

Zum Setup hatte ich schon mal was gesagt:




0rcus schrieb:


> Ich fahr das Rad mit High-Tune Druckstufe im Vivid, 450er  Feder und mittlerem Dropstop.
> 
> Das ergibt bei mir 30% Sag. Abstimmung ist relativ soft mit langsamer Zugstufe.
> 
> ...



Nach dem dritten Satz Schrauben bin ich wirklich angefressen und skeptisch gewesen. Ich habe den nächsten Satz montiert, bin 3 mal meine Gartentreppe runtergefahren (5 Stufen), habe ca. 15 Bunnyhops auf der Straße gemacht und anschließend die neuen Schrauben wieder kontrolliert... Sie waren bereits verbogen!!!

Ich habe gerade von einem User hier im Forum erfahren, dass Votec sich nach seinem vierten Rahmen weigert ihm nun den erneut defekten Rahmen zu erstatten, weswegen er Klage gegen Votec eingereicht hat. 

Votec hat da ganz offensichtlich ganz große ******* gebaut und bessern nun nicht nach, sonder verkaufen den Rahmen nun schon im 3 Jahr unverändert. Meiner Meinung nach eine Unverschämtheit. Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Man müsste nur das Frästeil in dem der Dämpfer sitzt ganz geringfügig verändern und die Probleme wären verschwunden.


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. November 2011)

kannst du mir bitte noch sagen, wie lang die feder nun im eingebauten zustand ist?

ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, denke ich, dass die 450er feder -gerade auch für deinen fahrstil- völlig unterdimensioniert ist.


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. November 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> das wär natürlich auch mal interessant zu wissen...
> 
> also bei mir sinds z.Zt. ca. 78 kg (ohne Kleidung + Ausrüstung)
> "mit" wirds dann so 3-4 kg mehr sein...
> ...



nicht die geringsten probleme. muss dazu sagen, dass ich sofort nach erhalt des rades die 600er feder eingebaut habe. wiege naggisch um die 95 kilo und habe mit 5mm vorspannung die 25% sag. minimal weniger vorspannung krieg ich die 30% auch hin. da ich aber mehr auf endurolastigen touren unterwegs bin kommen mir die 25% eher entgegen. die schrauben hatte ich erst am freitag draussen. die sind top-gerade. am samstag auf tour hatte ich mal, um den sag nohmal zu prüfen, den dropstop unten. und der sitzt nach der tour ganz oben. also kann ich sicher sein, dass der fw voll ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## 0rcus (28. November 2011)

> Die 450er Feder passt sehr gut für mein Gewicht. Hatte serienmäßig auch die 550er verbaut. Die war viel zu hart - damit hatte ich ohne Vorspannung nur 20% SAG. Mit der 450er (high-tune und 2 Umdrehungen Vorspannung) ist der Dämpfer bei Belastung von Auge zu Auge gemessen 198mm lang. Bei einem 216er Dämpfer mit 63,5mm Hub ergibt das einen Sag von 28,35%. Ich hab also noch ein wenig Spielraum nach oben - Was auch gut ist, da ich den Sag ohne Helm und Protektoren gemessen habe.



Fährst du die hightune Druckstufe? Abhängig von der verbauten Druckstufe ändert RockShox den Druck im Ausgleichbehälter - das hat auch einen Einfluss auf den Sag und die Federwegsnutzung.

ich nutze zwar den kompletten Federweg aber das Rad rauscht nicht durch den Federweg und schlägt auch bei härteren Einschlägen nicht heftig durch. 

Es hat außerdem nichts mit durchschlagen zu tun:



> Nach dem dritten Satz Schrauben bin ich wirklich angefressen und skeptisch gewesen. Ich habe den nächsten Satz montiert, bin 3 mal meine Gartentreppe runtergefahren (5 Stufen), habe ca. 15 Bunnyhops auf der Straße gemacht und anschließend die neuen Schrauben wieder kontrolliert... Sie waren bereits verbogen!!!



Bei den oben beschriebenen Aktionen ist der Hinterbau defenitiv nicht durchgeschlagen und die Schrauben waren ebenfalls verbogen - nach 500m auf der Straße und ein paar Bunnyhops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Da gibt es ja wohl nichts schön zu reden, wenn nach ein paar Bunnyhops die Dämpferschrauben verbogen sind. Votec hat bei der Dämpferaufnahme einfach Mist gebaut. Es gibt ja genügend V.FR Piloten, die genau aus diesem Grund schon den dritten oder vierten Rahmen fahren. Ich hoffe aber, dass es bei mir nicht so weit kommt. Die preisen den Hobel ja auch als DH Bike an. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie eine Dämpferbefestigung, die der Belastung von ein paar Bunnyhops auf der Straße nicht gewachsen ist die enormen Belastungen eines DH-Rennen oder sogar einer ganzen Renn-Saison überstehen soll.


----------



## _mike_ (28. November 2011)

Bei mir sinds so 73-75kg netto und beim verbauten Vivid mit B-Tune passt mir die 550er Feder ideal. Kann mich Andy mit seiner Vorliebe für ein strafferes Setup für Enduro/Freeridetouren nur anschließen und mach den Test mit dem Dropstop auch immer wieder mal. Hab inzwischen mal auf den weichen Stopper gewechselt und nutz den FW voll aus ohne auf Block zu gehen - mit 450er Feder war da schon bei 40cm Stufe Ende Gelände....

Edit: ich hopse auch so oft es nur geht und krieg die Schrauben einfach nicht krumm - ist schon komisch das ganze....


----------



## 0rcus (28. November 2011)

Du hast den B Tune. Ich hab c. Das macht einen riesigen Unterschied.


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. November 2011)

welche farbe hat welche stufe auf dem dämpfer?


----------



## 0rcus (28. November 2011)

high tune Druckstufe und mid tune Zugstufe - blau ist high und rot mid. Da stehen aber auch kleine Buchstaben drin - l, m, h. Die stehen für low, middle und high. Entsprechen der alten Beschriftung mit a, b, c.  

Jungs ich fahr nicht erst seit gestern Fahrrad. Ich weiß wie man ein Fahrwerk abstimmt und 30 % oder sogar 35% Sag bei einem Rad zu fahren, dass 194mm Federweg hat ist auch nichts besonderes. Ich weiß auch wie sich ein Durchschlag anfühlt. Das Fahrwerk funktioniert. (Übrigens lässt sich das Rad auch so noch auf Touren bewegen. Selbst mit 30% Sag bleibt der Hinterbau beim Treten absolut ruhig - mit Sattel oben und sitzend)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es da nichts schön zu reden. Die Dämpferschrauben sind nach 500m auf der Straße und ein paar Bunnyhops verbogen gewesen.

Übrigens fahr ich auch noch ein Enduro/Leicht-Freerider mit 160mm vorne und 150mm hinten (Kona Coiler 2007). An dem ist noch alles gerade, obwohl es seit gut 4 Jahren auf dem gleichen Hometrail bewegt wurde und auch schon öfter für Parkbesuche herhalten musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (29. November 2011)

wie gesagt, ich wollt dir nicht zu nahe treten. versuche selbst nur zu verstehen wie sowas sein kann. hab im übrigen den selben dämpfer drin....


----------



## 0rcus (29. November 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich wollt dir nicht zu nahe treten. versuche selbst nur zu verstehen wie sowas sein kann. hab im übrigen den selben dämpfer drin....



Hab ich auch gar nicht so verstanden  ich glaube bei Votec kennen sie das Problem schon sehr gut. Ich hatte nie Probleme neue Dämpferschrauben zu bekommen. Irgendwann haben sie es dann auf die Qualität der Schrauben geschoben und den Hersteller gewechselt. Haben dann statt Edelstahl Stahlschrauben verwendet. Das hat aber bei mir rein gar nicht gebracht, wie man eindrucksvoll gesehen hat. Die Konstruktion der Dämpferbefestigung ist einfach totaler Mist. Die Gewinde der Schrauben werden auf Scherung und Biegung beansprucht und offensichtlich sind auch die Aufnahmen am Rahmen etwas zu filigran wenn sie so sehr flexen.

100lbs weniger ist übrigens gar nicht so viel, wenn man bedenkt, dass du schwerer bist als ich und statt 30% SAG nur 25% fährst. 

Habe heute eine Nachricht von Votec erhalten. Wollen gerne das komplette Rad haben. Das stinkt mir gewaltig. Beim ersten Rad haben sie beim montieren einiges kaputt gemacht. An einer Fläche von 2x5cm war der Lack abgeplatzt und jemand hat versucht das mit einem Pinsel zu verdecken. Als das Rad zurückging und ich einen neuen Rahmen bekam haben sie beim Wechseln der Teile an den neuen Rahmen die Dichtung der Steuersatzlagers ruiniert, so das dieses nun nicht mehr richtig dicht ist und knackt. Hatte das bemerkt als ich die Gabel zum Service rausgenommen habe. Da kam mir die Dichtscheibe zerbrochen entgegengefallen, obwohl sie eigentlich fest am Lager sitzen sollte.

Das Vertrauen in die Fähigkeit der Schrauber bei Votec hatte ich schon direkt nach der Bestellung verloren (viele Mängel - außerdem fehlte ein Teil der Bestellung). Nun habe ich auch noch das Vertrauen in das Rad verloren.


----------



## _mike_ (24. Dezember 2011)

Kennt jemand das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus?


----------



## 0rcus (25. Dezember 2011)

Der Dämpfer hat einen Hub von 63,5mm und der Hinterbaus des V.FR hat einen Federweg von 194mm. Das ergibt insgesamt ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von ca 3,1. Allerdings solltest du dabei nicht vergessen, dass sich das Übersetzungsverhältnis während des Einfederns verändert. Wenn du die genaue Kennlinie des Hinterbaus wissen willst musst du dich an Votec wenden.


----------



## shorty79 (1. Januar 2012)

Habe eine frage.passt auch der vivid mit 222/70 einbaulänge ins v.fr in gr.m?
rein theoretisch sollte es ja funktionieren.


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Januar 2012)

eben in einem anderen FRed gelesen...hört sich beunruhigend an... ob was dran ist??!?



bascopeach schrieb:


> Leute aufgepasst,ich hab vor circa einer stunde mit christopher aus stuttgart
> Telefoniert weil mein bike gerade im service dort ist, und jetzt kommts
> 
> Stuttgart und frankfurt machen dicht!!
> ...


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Januar 2012)

wundert nicht wirklich. oder?


----------



## Newmi (3. Januar 2012)

Wollen die nur noch den Direktvertrieb-Weg gehen??


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Januar 2012)

nunja... falls es wirklich so ist - schade drum !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (4. Januar 2012)

Habe kürzlich an der Hammerschmidt vom V.FR eine Mud Claw montiert. Wenn es demnächst mal aufhört wie aus Eimern zu gießen, werde ich die Mud Claw etc. mal ausprobieren. Er"fahr"ungsbericht folgt...

BTW: Immer mehr Forumsmitglieder bestätigen, dass Votecshops geschlossen werden...


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Januar 2012)

schübbaleg grad, ob ich mir noch n paar schaltaugen zuleg, bevors die evtl nimmer gibt......


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Januar 2012)

des isch a guada gedanke... vllt. auch ein lagerkit?


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Januar 2012)

joa, des auch noch. Glaab ich


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Januar 2012)

joa oida dann hasch alles z'samm und kannsch beim radl die sochen austauschen


----------



## efxx (5. Januar 2012)

Auf deren Homepage ist von Shops schon mal nix mehr zu sehen.
Das soll was heissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Januar 2012)

is ja eigentlich nix schlimmes. wunderte mich eh, wie ein knapp kalkulierender Versender zwei extra Shops führen konnte. widerspricht irgendwie dem grundsatz.

fände es nur ganz gut, wenn auf der votec seite in den news was darüber stehen würde..... in irgend einer form.


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Januar 2012)

ja die haben die homepage überarbeitet und viele links funktionieren nicht mehr/ noch nicht richtig. du kommst z.b. nicht in den zubehörshop...


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Januar 2012)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> is ja eigentlich nix schlimmes. wunderte mich eh, wie ein knapp kalkulierender Versender zwei extra Shops führen konnte. widerspricht irgendwie dem grundsatz.
> 
> fände es nur ganz gut, wenn auf der votec seite in den news was darüber stehen würde..... in irgend einer form.



das wäre mal eine feine sache, wenn man sich da über die wahren gründe informieren könnte... und nicht hier rumspekuliert...


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Januar 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ja die haben die homepage überarbeitet und viele links funktionieren nicht mehr/ noch nicht richtig. du kommst z.b. nicht in den zubehörshop...



--> zum Beispiel hier:








*update: hab eben gerade auf der homepage geschaut - die "shop"-verlinkung ist geschichte! tja... nix mehr mit nach FFM düsen und bei Mike vorbei schauen    --  Da bin ich mal gespannt wann der KUNDE darüber aufgeklärt wird  und ob das überhaupt geschieht??? *


----------



## smuffy (6. Januar 2012)

die preise sind auch geschichte. bei dem update sind sie gleich um 500 euro gestiegen!


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Januar 2012)

neeee das glaub ich jetzt neddd... mussischguggn...


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Januar 2012)

doch doch... vorallem, wenn man die Ausstattung berücksichtigt...


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Januar 2012)

ich kann grad meinen augen nicht glauben... das V.FR kostet als 1.1er jetzt satte *2899 EURO* das ist doch die Leut verarscht! 

Das 1.4er kostet ... sage und schreibe 4.499 URO!!!

Aber gudd letztes Jahr Anfang Januar war es das gleiche!


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Januar 2012)

iss schon ein Hammerding, was sich die Herrn Votec da leisten!

einfach mal ...

*BAM !*


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Januar 2012)

was bitteschön ist beim V.FR der _"*Votec Shock Guard*"_ ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Januar 2012)

gibt es beim xm und schützt den Dämpfer vor Beschuss. Das Ding ist schon legitim 

EDIT: Ach, jetzt seh ich das auch... Naja, ich denke dass gehört da eigentlich nicht hin. Genauso wie das 1.1er aufn Bild ne Kefü hat. Gibt´s aber nicht.... Leut verarscht.
Ich weiss auf jeden Fall mal, dass bei mir kein Votec mehr ins Haus kommt. So leid es mir auch tut. Und wenn mich Leute nach meinem Rad und dem Hersteller fragen, gefällt Ihnen die Antwort meist nicht wirklich..... Schad eigentlich.


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Januar 2012)

ja leider ist das so... 

wahrscheinlich sieht das strategische vorgehen folgendermaÃen aus:

*Step one:* Factory-Shops schlieÃen = Einsparung der dortigen Kosten (Miete, Personal, Anfahrt etc.)

*Step two: *Preise der Produkte um round about 500 â¬uro (das waren frÃ¼her mal 1000 DM !!!) erhÃ¶hen bei gleichzeitig schlechterem Preis-Leistungs-VerhÃ¤ltnis (da schlechtere/billigere Teile verbaut werden)

Nunja.... die Frage ist nun ob sich *Step three* realisieren lÃ¤sst... denn eine Gewinnmaximierung wird es auf diesem Wege nicht geben (!) ... bleibt abzuwarten 

Im Endeffekt ist einer immer der gearschte... der liebe Kunde!

Ein V.FR zum aktuellen Preis wÃ¼rde ich mir auch nicht kaufen... bei dem Hickhack den ich hatte.... falsche Schaltung, falsche Gabel, Sitzrohr nicht richtig entgratet, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Januar 2012)

glaub ich auch.... aber ok, die werden wissen was sie tun. genug gebashed.

chris, ich hab bereits meinen neuen rahmen ausgesucht  sollte das votec iiiiiirgendwann mal den geist aufgeben (stabil is der rahmen nämlich allemal (für meine verhältnisse))


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Januar 2012)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ...Genauso wie das 1.1er aufn Bild ne Kefü hat. Gibt´s aber nicht.... Leut verarscht.




... da könnt ich jetzt wieder mit dem V.FR 1.2er kommen und anprangern, dass da trotz Hammerschmidt ein Shortcage verbaut wurde... und mir weiß machen wollen, für Shortcage hätten sie von Sram keine Freigabe bekommen... absoluter Hirnschuss!

So genug gelästert für heute, es reicht...


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Januar 2012)

ja welchen haste denn auserkoren?


----------



## hamiraschombk (7. Januar 2012)

Die aktuelle Votec Politik ist für den Umsatz auf Dauer wohl eher kontraproduktiv und würd mich momentan sicher von einem Neukauf abhalten. 
Solange der Rahmen hält werd ich mein V.FR aber weiter fahren - denn ich bin mit meinem Bike soweit sehr zufrieden. Für meinen Einsatzzweck (tourentauglicher agiler Freerider mit guten Downhillqualitäten) gibt es meines Wissens nicht viele brauchbare Alternativen am Markt. 
Wenn es nicht so brutal teuer wäre, käme für mich dann das aktuelle Liteville 901 sicher in die engste Wahl.

Servus 

FLO


----------



## akami (7. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre ein V.SX bei mir sieht der Preisunterschied noch krasser aus. Die Differenz betrÃ¤gt satte *â¬ 1071.00,-* - Unglaublich!


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Januar 2012)

hamiraschombk schrieb:


> ...für meinen Einsatzzweck (*tourentauglicher agiler Freerider mit guten Downhillqualitäten*) gibt es meines Wissens nicht viele brauchbare Alternativen am Markt...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...  eine der wohl _treffend'sten Beschreibungen_ für das *V.FR* !

@akami: es kommt halt moch drauf an, ob du das bike über den konfigurator selbst "zusammenstellst" oder es dir so "von der stange" holst.


bei meinem 2011er V.FR habe ich über den Konfigurator ne Hammerschmidt (Freeride-Version) und ne RS Reverb verbauen lassen.

Habe eben mal das gleiche bike in der 2012er version konfiguriert: *3.809,- Euro*...  alter Schwede!  Da bezahlste knapp 800,- Öcken mehr...  nö, nö lass mal!!


----------



## 0rcus (7. Januar 2012)

Habe mir gerade auch mal den Spaß gemacht mein Rad nochmal mit den 2012er Preisen zu konfigurieren. Es kostet über 600 mehr. Eine absolute Frechheit, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Rahmen schon im dritten Jahr verkauft wird und keine Entwicklungskosten entstanden sind, dass Votec ständig Fehler macht (Teil der Bestellung fehlte, Dämpfer passte nicht in den Rahmen, etc.), die Mechaniker offensichtlich ******* sind (ein Lager des Steuersatzes zerstört, den Lack aufs Übelste zerkratzt und dann auch noch versucht mit einem Pinsel nachzubessern...), der Service Mist ist (warte ständig auf Ersatzteile und/oder Informationen über deren Verbleib) und die Kiste nicht hält (5 Sätze Dämpferschrauben verbogen und Rahmen an der Dämpferaufnahme gerissen). 

Übrigens warte ich immer noch auf meinen Ersatzrahmen. Bin ja mal echt gespannt, wann er endlich eintrifft.

Das Rad an sich fährt sich ja wirklich traumhaft - aber es sollte doch schon halten!!! Außerdem hätte ich gerne das, was ich bestellt habe und das auch in eiwandfreiem Zustand. Von Votec als Firma hab ich dermaßen die Schnauze voll. Wirklich zum :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smuffy (9. Januar 2012)

die preiserhöhung von 2011 auf 2012, ja ok. jetzt haben sie letzte woche nochmals erhöht. am montag waren die gleichen bikes ca 500 euro billiger...


----------



## _mike_ (9. Januar 2012)

Mein Bike ist seit 2010 um 900,- Euro teurer geworden!

Jetzt werd ich noch mehr grinsen müssen jedes Mal wenn ich mich draufsetze  
Einziger Unterschied von 2010 zu 2012 ist übrigens 10fach Kassette, Trigger, Schaltwerk.

Nach wie vor bin ich sehr zufrieden und für damals 2790,- Euronen war der Preis echt voll okay - heut würd ich für das Geld kein Votec mehr kaufen....


----------



## akami (14. Januar 2012)

Hi! - Ich habe eben folgendes in die Nachbarthreads gepostet. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob die Abmessungen für euch hinkommen aber ich poste einfach mal:



akami schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes Thema zum V.SX:
> 
> Ich habe bei meinem Service Festgestellt, dass die Schraube der unteren Dämpferaufnahme verbogen ist. Ich habe lange gesucht, um eine sehr Zugfeste Schraube zu finden. Endlich habe ich eine gefunden. Diese ist schwarz. Deshalb habe ich farblich passend dazu die obere Dämpferschraube mitbestellt.
> 
> ...


----------



## 0rcus (14. Januar 2012)

Hab das Problem auch. Bei mir ist sogar der Rahmen gerissen (nach dem 5ten Satz Schrauben). Das Rad ist übrigens erst ein halbes Jahr alt. In der Zeit wurde es effektiv vlt 3 Monate bewegt, weil von Votec ständig Fehler begangen wurden, bzw. ich ständig auf Ersatzteile warten musste. Hab mich darüber ja schon hinreichend ausgelassen in diesem Thema. 

Ich warte zur Zeit immer noch auf meinen neuen Rahmen. Nun schon seit fast 4 Wochen. Ich glaube, dass wenn ich einmal einen der Votec-Jungs persönlich treffe dann spring ich ihm an die Gurgel. 

Ich werde jetzt versuchen, dass Problem mit anderen Buchsen in den Griff zu bekommen. Hab mir bei Huber-Bushings zweiteilige Buchsen bestellt. Die haben eine wesentlich größere Anschraubfläche als die originalen, einteiligen RockShox Buchsen. Außerdem sind durch den ständigen Flex in der Dämpferaufnahme die Buchsen schon total im Arsch... Hab dem Herrn mein Problem geschildert und auch ein Foto vom Rahmen geschickt, da hat er mir vorgeschlagen, dass er mir 12,9er Schrauben mit passender Gewindelänge besorgt. 

Sobald ich endlich meinen Rahmen habe werde ich mal ein paar Testfahrten machen und berichten, was die Änderungen gebracht haben.


----------



## akami (14. Januar 2012)

@ 0rcus:

Ich fahre auch die Huber Bushings und die Schraube ist verbogen. Deshalb hoffe ich, dass die Schrauben das gewünschte Ziel bringen.


----------



## 0rcus (14. Januar 2012)

Na toll!!! Dann hoffe ich mal mit. Denn sonst bleibt nur den Rahmen umzubauen und dann ist die Garantie dahin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (16. Januar 2012)

sorry.. faslcher thread^^


----------



## da_5oul (18. Januar 2012)

Hiho,

hab hier noch ein Vid vom Saisonende, zwar schon etwas her aber habs hier noch net reingestellt.
Vielleicht gefällts ja dem ein oder anderen. 

lg

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNfFu0rz8dU&context=C3e87b2dADOEgsToPDskI7nTFA1qu0GWjmPboHMiGo[/nomedia]


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Januar 2012)

... _*Leider ist dieses Video, das Musik von UMG enthält, in Deutschland nicht verfügbar. Die GEMA hat die Verlagsrechte hieran nicht eingeräumt. *_...


----------



## da_5oul (18. Januar 2012)

hmm schad :/
geht auch net hier raufzuladen weils grösser als 500mb is :/
vielleicht komprimier ichs demnächst 

lg


----------



## schlabberkette (20. Januar 2012)

legaler off-topic-tipp für gesperrte videos von einem vfr-leidensgenossen:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/ProxTube-fuer-Firefox_52895105.html

schickes vid übrigens


----------



## Grinsekatz (22. Januar 2012)

Hi zusammen,

Mal ne vielleicht dumme Frage aber meint ihr mit Dämpferschraube die untere Befestigung also die in der "Tasche"?
Wenn ja hab ich glücklicherweise kein Problem mit meinem 2010er Modell.
Muss aber dazusagen das ich (leider) noch nie in einem Bikepark war und mein höchster Drop etwas über einem Meter (immerhin ins Flat/Beton)war.

Habe auch mal was von verbogenen "Taschen" gehört.
Auf welches Modelljahr bezogen häufen sich diese Probleme?

Kanns kaum erwarten wieder draufzusteigen!Ich liebe dieses Rad gerade wegen seiner Vielsetigkeit,schade das hier offensichtlich ne Menge Leute Probleme haben

Als letztes würde ich gerne wissen welchen Tune Votec heute verbaut.Damals war das ein Chaos zwischen Mid und HI-was gerade so verfügbar war wegen grosser Nachfrage.
Ich selber hab nen HI/C verbaut und wünsche mir manchmal nen sensibleren MID/B habe aber wiederum ein bisschen Angst bei dem Gedanken dann ne Gummikuh unter meinem 75Kg-Arsch zu haben.
Laut einer Tabelle gehts knapp Richtung C,hmmm....


----------



## Grinsekatz (22. Januar 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> --> zum Beispiel hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mensch das wäre richtig Sch...se!

Fahr gleich mal morgen hin und schau obs den Outlet noch gibt.


----------



## Grinsekatz (22. Januar 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ich kann grad meinen augen nicht glauben... das V.FR kostet als 1.1er jetzt satte *2899 EURO* das ist doch die Leut verarscht!
> 
> Das 1.4er kostet ... sage und schreibe 4.499 URO!!!
> 
> Aber gudd letztes Jahr Anfang Januar war es das gleiche!



Hart,mein 1.4er hat damals 3.400 gekostet inkl. XO! Nur haben die damals fast nix an dem Teil verdient,aber 4.500 ist schon arg happig.


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Januar 2012)

Moin Grinsekatz!

Wo willste hinfahren? Nach Stuttgart in den (ehemaligen) Shop? Oder hast du Wenden gemeint??

Nunja, die PReisentwicklung wurde weiter oben ja schon ausgehend diskutiert! Wir als Kunden können da nicht viel dran machen 
Ich bin nur froh, dass ich 2011 ein V.FR zum "alten" Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ergattern konnte!


----------



## 0rcus (22. Januar 2012)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Mal ne vielleicht dumme Frage aber meint ihr mit Dämpferschraube die untere Befestigung also die in der "Tasche"?
> Wenn ja hab ich glücklicherweise kein Problem mit meinem 2010er Modell.
> ...



Sowohl die obere als auch die untere Schraube verbiegt. Allerdings verbiegt die untere viel schneller. Ich hatte insgesamt 5 Schraubensätze von Votec bekommen weil die immer wieder verbogen. Mittlerweile ist der Rahmen gerissen und ich warte nun schon wieder auf Ersatzteile - mal wieder seit über 4 Wochen. :kotz: Ich hatte beim dritten Satz mal getestet wie schnell die Schrauben verbiegen. Ich habe die neuen Schrauben montiert, hab ca. 15 Bunnyhops auf der Straße gemacht und bin ein paar mal die Gartentreppe heruntergefahren. Danach hab ich die Schrauben wieder ausgebaut. Beide Schrauben waren verbogen!!! 

Bleib bei deinem High-tune. Votec verbaut mittlerweile Vivids mit High-tune Druckstufe und Mid-tune Zugstufe. Komm bloß nicht auf die Idee dir einen Roco zuzulegen. Den gibt es auch immer noch im Votec-Shop, was eine unglaubliche Frechheit ist, denn der passt nicht in den Rahmen!!! Mit Ausgleichbehälter unten stößt er bei fasst vollständiger Federwegsausnutzung an den Rahmen und verbiegt sich um ca. 2mm - Mit Ausgleichbehälter oben hinterlässt er Schleifspuren am Rahmen. Votec hat deswegen den Roco bei mir gegen einen Vivid getauscht. Das sie ihn trotzdem noch anbieten ist dermaßen unverschämt... Naja was soll man von einer Firma erwarten, die nun schon im dritten Jahr einen Rahmen anbietet, dessen Dämpferaufnahme und Dämpferschrauben ständig verbiegen. Man könnte alle diese Probleme mit einer kleinen Modifikation des Rahmenbauteils, in dem der Dämpfer sitzt beheben. Es leuchtet mir nicht ein, warum hier nicht nachgebessert wird. Dann wäre das Rad perfekt - aber so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekatz (22. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antwort Orcus,

Ich bin mit dem Vivid eigentlich ganz zufrieden.Leider ist bei meinem Modell nicht die Zugstufe angegeben,schätze das beide Stufen C sind.

Hmm,ich habe aber zugegebenermassen schonmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt einen VividAir eizubauen.Durfte ihn sogar mal antesten und war echt erstaunt wie fluffig der ist.

Das mit deinen Schrauben hört sich aber echt übel an vor allen wenn die Dinger nicht mal nen Bunnyhop vertragen,sehr traurig und schlecht für Votec denn 2010 haben die richtig Gas gegeben und nu?

Dennoch eigentlich ein geiles Bike nur der Hersteller kriegts offensichlich nicht gebacken und solche Dinge wie beim Rocco sind nicht mehr lustig.

Tja seitdem der Stefan Stark nicht mehr dort ist geht wohl garnix mehr bei den Jungs


----------



## 0rcus (22. Januar 2012)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort Orcus,
> 
> Ich bin mit dem Vivid eigentlich ganz zufrieden.Leider ist bei meinem Modell nicht die Zugstufe angegeben,schätze das beide Stufen C sind.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mir auch schon mal überlegt, den Vivid Air zu verbauen. Ich fahre auch eine 66 RC3 mit Protone Air Kit. Die Gabel wiegt nur 2,7Kg. Das ganze Rad wiegt trotz Hammerschmidt nur 17,4 KG mit Pedalen und Schlauch um die Kettenstrebe... und da geht noch was. die Kiste müsste halt nur mal halten...

Normalerweise sind auf den Vivids zwei Aufkleber - ein roter und ein blauer, für Druck- und Zugstufe. Die einzelnen Tunes sind dann mit L, M, H gekennzeichnet. Rot ist die Zugstufe und Blau ist die Druckstufe.


----------



## Grinsekatz (22. Januar 2012)

Bei mir steht leider nur 216x63-C dranne.

Zum Air,schon verführerisch wegen dem Gewicht und der anpassbaren Federhärte.Optisch finde ich den Coil dennoch schöner,nunja halte mal Ausschau nach nem günstigen Air.

Gewichtmässig kann ich noch mit der Descendant Kurbel einiges rausholen,leider gibts die nicht in weiss,oder ich mach sie eben weiss,haha!

Zusammen mit dem Dämpfer dürfte ich knappe 6-700g rausholen und unter 16kg kommen

Wünsche dir das deine Kiste endlich wieder fahrtauglich wird


----------



## Grinsekatz (23. Januar 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Moin Grinsekatz!
> 
> Wo willste hinfahren? Nach Stuttgart in den (ehemaligen) Shop? Oder hast du Wenden gemeint??
> 
> ...



Zum Stuttgarter Shop wollte ich fahren.Aber das Wort "ehemalig" in deinem Post gibt mir wohl zu verstehen das ich das wohl nicht mehr machen muss


----------



## Grinsekatz (23. Januar 2012)

0rcus schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch eine 66 RC3 mit Protone Air Kit. Die Gabel wiegt nur 2,7Kg. Das ganze Rad wiegt trotz Hammerschmidt nur 17,4 KG mit Pedalen und Schlauch um die Kettenstrebe... und da geht noch was. die Kiste müsste halt nur mal halten...



Hmm,2,7Kg hört sich sehr gut an für ne 180er Gabel!Wie ist die Performance mit Luft im Gegensatz zu Stahl/Titan?

Die 55er Ti (2011) welche ich mal in den Fingern hatte war grandios aber hatte für meinen Geschmack etwas zu wenig Feedback.

Meine BoxxerWC wiederum wünschte ich mir ein wenig fluffiger.Vor dem Service grauts mir schon ein wenig aber irgendwann muss sie mal neu gefettet werden.

Vielleicht ist die noch nicht richtig eingefahren wer weiss 
Meine Pike DualAir jedenfalls hat 1,5 Jahre gebraucht bis sie so flutscht wie sie es heute tut,praktisch kein Losbrechmoment mehr und total sahnig.Aber man merkt schon das es eine AIR ist besonders die getrennt befüllbaren Kammern sind ne Wissenschaft für sich.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Januar 2012)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Zum Stuttgarter Shop wollte ich fahren.Aber das Wort "ehemalig" in deinem Post gibt mir wohl zu verstehen das ich das wohl nicht mehr machen muss



Also ich glaube nicht, dass der Shop in Stuttgart noch geöffnet ist...

Aber du weißt ja_ "glauben heißt nicht wissen"_


----------



## 0rcus (23. Januar 2012)

Grinsekatz schrieb:


> Hmm,2,7Kg hört sich sehr gut an für ne 180er Gabel!Wie ist die Performance mit Luft im Gegensatz zu Stahl/Titan?
> 
> Die 55er Ti (2011) welche ich mal in den Fingern hatte war grandios aber hatte für meinen Geschmack etwas zu wenig Feedback.
> 
> ...



Die Performance ist sehr gut. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass man das Protone-Kit für rund 100 Euro bekommt. Das System verfügt über 2 getrennt voneinander zu befüllende Kammern. Außerdem kann die Kammergröße verändert werden. Die Gabel hat ein wirklich sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten. Es gibt bei richtig befüllten Kammern kein spürbares Losbrechmoment. Ich benutze zur Schmierung der Luftkammern ein Teflonöl. Dieses zeichnet sich durch hervorragende Schmiereigenschaften aus. Du kannst auch Motoröl zur Schmierung verwenden - nur bloß kein Dämpfungsöl. Das schmiert nämlich ziehmlich schlecht. Außerdem benutze ich Teflonadditive, die ich unters Dämpfungsöl mische (beides auch von Protone). Damit verbesserst du die Schmiereigenschaften des Dämpfungsöls erheblich, was bei der Marzocchi, da sie ein offenes Ölbad besitzt, nocheinmal zur Verbesserung des Losbrechmoments und des Ansprechverhaltens führt. Das Protone-Kit macht die Gabel zwar relativ progressiv, funktioniert aber recht gut. Mir gefällt es und es spart viel Gewicht.   

Ich würde deine Boxxer schleunigst mal einem Service unterziehen. Bei der Boxxer werden zwei verschiedene Dämpfungsöle verwendet. Eins für die Dämpfung und eins für die Schmierung. Allerdings hat Dämpfungsöl schlechte Schmiereigenschaften. Benutze statt Dämpfungsöl für die Schmierung der Gabel Motoröl. Danach sollte deine Boxxer spürbar besser ansprechen. 

Ich habe übrigens eben einen Anruf von Votec erhalten. Zur Erinnerung vor vor fast zwei Monaten habe ich Votec Photos von meinem an der Dämpferaufnahme gerissenen Rahmen (nachdem bereits 5 Paar Dämpferschrauben verbogen sind) geschickt und um Ersatz gebeten. Die Spedition, die den Rahmen abholen sollte war unfassbar unfähig und hat dafür 2 Wochen gebraucht und 6 vereinbarte Termine an denen ich vergebens gewartet habe einfach verstreichen lassen (Spedition Dachser)... Am 20.12. ist der Rahmen dann bei Votec eingetroffen. Seitdem warte ich auf meinen Ersatzrahmen und habe Votec schon mehrere Mails geschickt. In dem Telefonat eben wurde mir dann mitgeteilt. dass es ihnen Leid täte, aber die Lieferung meines Ersatzrahmens würde sich noch etwas verzögern  Angeblich wären 2 der 3 Monteure zur Zeit in Urlaub und erst wieder in 2 Wochen verfügbar und der dritte hätte sich für die ganze Woche krankgemeldet... Es muss übrigens nur der Steuersatz eingepresst werden. Alles andere hatte ich bereits demontiert, um so etwas zu umgehen und weil ich den Monteuren nicht traue. Beim ersten Rad hat der Monteur einen 1x5 cm großen Lackplatzer am Steuerrohr produziert und es dann mit einem Pinsel und etwas Farbe "ausgebessert". Das Rad habe ich dann zurückgeschickt und die Teile wurden auf einen neuen Rahmen montiert. Das zweite Mal gab der Steuersatz bei jeder Bewegung ein Knacken von sich. Als ich nachgeschaut habe hab ich feststellen müssen, dass die Dichtung des unteren Industrielagers des Steuersatzes zerbrochen war... Bin gespannt, was nun beim dritten Rad passiert. Viel muss ja nicht montiert werden. Aber mit Votec wird es nie langweilig.


----------



## 0rcus (26. Januar 2012)

Ich habe heute meinen neuen Rahmen von Votec erhalten (Eigentlich wurde nur der Hauptrahmen getauscht) und bin nach kurzer Freude über den Erhalt des Pakets in die übliche Enttäuschung über die Firma Votec verfallen. Hier ist die Mail, die ich an Votec geschrieben habe (ist meiner Meinung nach selbsterklärend...):

"Hallo Votec-Team,

ich habe heute endlich Ersatz für meinen gerissenen Rahmen erhalten. Die Freude erhielt allerdings sehr schnell einen erheblichen Dämpfer. Denn schon wieder sind Mängel am Rahmen festzustellen: im Bereich der unteren Dämpferaufnahme ist der Farbauftrag nicht deckend. Hier ist die Farbe statt schwarz bestenfalls als hellbraun zu bezeichnen. Außerdem fehlt ein Teil. Wie sie sich bestimmt erinnern hatte ich das Rad bereits weitesgehend demontiert, um in der Wartezeit einen Service der Anbauteile durchzuführen. Allerdings hatte ich Steuersatz und Hammerschmidt-Tretlager nicht demontiert, da ich nicht das passende Werkzeug besitze. Daher bat ich sie in einem Schreiben, dass ich der Rücksendung beilegte und darüberhinaus in zwei E-Mails darum, diese Teile zu wechseln. Nun musste ich sehr zu meinem Ärgernis feststellen, dass das Hammerschmidt-Tretlager weder am Rahmen montiert ist, noch im Karton zu finden war. Neben vielen anderen Problemen im Zusammenhang mit ihrem Service und ihrem Produkt sind diese beiden Probleme, fehlende Teile und fehlerhafte Lakierung, bereits schon einmal aufgetreten. Ich finde es bereits bedenklich, dass solche Probleme ein einziges Mal auftreten. Wenn sie aber gleich zwei Mal, und das auch noch beim gleichen Kunden, auftreten entzieht sich dies vollkommen meinem Verständnis. Außerdem bat ich sie darum, dass untere Lager des Steuersatzes auszutauschen, da sich dieses schon seit Erhalt des Rades nicht sauber dreht - was wohl darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass der Dichtring des Industrielagers beschädigt ist und womöglich von einem Fehler bei der Montage zeugt. Diese Arbeit wurde ebenfalls nicht erledigt. Dies ist nun schon der dritte Rahmen, den ich von ihnen erhalten habe und noch keiner dieser drei Rahmen war ohne Mängel. Dazu kommen noch all die anderen Ärgernisse: ständig verbiegende Schrauben, nicht passender Dämpfer, zweimal fehlten Teile bei der Auslieferung, etc. Ich bitte sie innigst darum, mir endlich ein fehlerfreies, vollständiges und einwandfrei funktionierendes Fahrrad zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Bitte setzen sie sich so schnell wie möglich zur Behebung der Fehler mit mir in Verbindung. 

Markus Zeckey

PS: Im Anhang finden sie ein Photo des fehlerhaften Lacks. "


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Januar 2012)

Servus... das "riecht" bei dir langsam danach diese Sache in "juristische" Hände zu geben, falls VOTEC die Fehler nicht behebt.
Ich bin zwar kein Jurist aber ein Produzent/ Hersteller darf bis zu drei Mal "nachbessern" danach steht dir als Kunde die Rückgabe des Produkts und Erstattung des Geldes zu. Sieh hierzu mal im Netz nach... meine Empfehlung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (26. Januar 2012)

@ <NoFear>:
Recht hast du. Ich kenne das auch. Zwar von anderen Artikeln aber man muss dem Hersteller 3 Mal die Chance geben seine Fehler auszubügeln. Danach kann man auf einen komplett Tausch bzw. wie du schon sagst auf eine Rückgabe der Ware zum Kaufpreis bestehen. Ich glaube aber dass der Händler in dem Fall eine Bearbeitungsgebühr bis zu 10% vom Preis abziehen kann. Da allerdings hört es dann auch mit meiner Rechtskunde auf.

@ 0rcus:
Ich fühle mit dir. Die Situation ist echt nicht schön... .


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Januar 2012)

Nunja... die Hammerschmidt-Teile nicht mitzuschicken ist schon eine bodenlose Frechheit und zeugt meines Erachtens von großer Schlamperei!


----------



## 0rcus (26. Januar 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Nunja... die Hammerschmidt-Teile nicht mitzuschicken ist schon eine bodenlose Frechheit und zeugt meines Erachtens von großer Schlamperei!



Alles was Votec bisher gemacht hat zeugt von riesiger Schlamperei!!! zweimal Fehler im Lack, Dämpfer der nicht passt, zweimal fehlen Teile - einmal Schaltauge nun Tretlager, zerbrochenes Schaltwekröllchen, kaputtes Lager im Steuersatz, Lack beschädigt bei Montage des Steuersatzes und mit Pinsel und falscher Farbe "ausgebessert", 5 Sätze Schrauben verbogen, Rahmen gerissen, etc. etc. 

Das ist nun schon der dritte Rahmen den ich habe. 

Kann der Hersteller bei der Rückgabe Schadensersatz für die Gebtrauchsspuren verlangen? Muss der Fehler 3 Mal exakt der selbe sein? Wahrscheinlich muss das Rad dann auch vollständig und im Auslieferungszustand zurückgegeben werden?

Eigentlich will dich das Rad ja haben... Mir gefällt`s echt gut und es liegt mir - wenn es denn mal fahrtüchtig ist :kotz:

Weiß jemand von euch einen alternativen Rahmen, der die gleichen Kriterien erfüllt und ca. die gleichen Winkel hat? Mir sind bisher nur Bergamont Big Air und Canyon Torque FRX eingefallen. Allerdings passt mir da bei beiden Rahmen die Schwerpunktlage nicht so richtig und rein gefühlsmäßig würde ich auch behaupten, dass die Tretlager höher sind. Fällt euch ein Rahmen ein, der als tourentauglicher Freerider genutzt werden kann und trotzdem noch richtiges DH-Potential hat und außerdem noch von der Größe und den Winkeln dem M-Rahmen des V.FR entspricht?


----------



## 0rcus (27. Januar 2012)

0rcus schrieb:


> Alles was Votec bisher gemacht hat zeugt von riesiger Schlamperei!!! zweimal Fehler im Lack, Dämpfer der nicht passt, zweimal fehlen Teile - einmal Schaltauge nun Tretlager, zerbrochenes Schaltwekröllchen, kaputtes Lager im Steuersatz, Lack beschädigt bei Montage des Steuersatzes und mit Pinsel und falscher Farbe "ausgebessert", 5 Sätze Schrauben verbogen, Rahmen gerissen, etc. etc.
> 
> Das ist nun schon der dritte Rahmen den ich habe.
> 
> ...



Hay Jungs, ich kann es kaum glauben, aber ich habe noch etwas gefunden, dass nicht so ist, wie es sein sollte und von erheblicher Unfähigkeit zeugt. Als ich gestern abend nach hause kam und den Rahmen begutachten konnte war es schon dunkel. Im schlechten Licht meiner Zimmerlampe ist es mir nicht aufgefallen... Aber als ich heute morgen im Sonnenlicht einen Blick auf den Rahmen geworfen habe hab ich meinen Augen nicht getraut und wollte es zuerst nicht glauben: Die Farbe stimmt nicht!!! Mein Rahmen war schwarz-metallic. Votec hat nun nur den Hauptrahmen getauscht, der allerdings schwarz-matt ist!!! Ich habe jetzt hier einen Rahmen mit schwarz-matt Hauptrahmen und schwarz-metallic Hinterbau. Das sieht mal gut ******* aus :kotz:


----------



## _mike_ (27. Januar 2012)

Also mal abgesehen von dem ganzen Ärger den du hast bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der Hersteller dir im Rahmen der Garantie einen Rahmen mit genau der selben Farbe ersetzen müssen. Klar ist das wünschenswert, aber mein Scott Ersatzramen hatte z.B. auch ein anderes design als der Orginale.
Wenn Sie sonst aber alles wie nach deinem Orginal gemacht haben (also 2./3. Farbe) ist das wirklich hart an der Grenze....

Anyway, wir sind grad am Auspacken vom neuen Canyon Tourque meiner Holden - mal schaun wie sich der Versender schlägt ;-)

PS: Ich find mein V.FR immer noch sooo geil und bin heilfroh das ich bis auf den Ärger am Anfang keinerlei Probleme mit dem Ding habe.


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Januar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Also mal abgesehen von dem ganzen Ärger den du hast bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der Hersteller dir im Rahmen der Garantie einen Rahmen mit genau der selben Farbe ersetzen müssen. Klar ist das wünschenswert, aber mein Scott Ersatzramen hatte z.B. auch ein anderes design als der Orginale.
> Wenn Sie sonst aber alles wie nach deinem Orginal gemacht haben (also 2./3. Farbe) ist das wirklich hart an der Grenze....
> 
> Anyway, wir sind grad am Auspacken vom neuen Canyon Tourque meiner Holden - mal schaun wie sich der Versender schlägt ;-)
> ...



dem schlusssatz kann ich 100% zustimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0rcus (27. Januar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Also mal abgesehen von dem ganzen Ärger den du hast bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der Hersteller dir im Rahmen der Garantie einen Rahmen mit genau der selben Farbe ersetzen müssen. Klar ist das wünschenswert, aber mein Scott Ersatzramen hatte z.B. auch ein anderes design als der Orginale.
> Wenn Sie sonst aber alles wie nach deinem Orginal gemacht haben (also 2./3. Farbe) ist das wirklich hart an der Grenze....
> 
> Anyway, wir sind grad am Auspacken vom neuen Canyon Tourque meiner Holden - mal schaun wie sich der Versender schlägt ;-)
> ...



Sie haben den alten Hinterbau auf einen neuen Hauptrahmen geschraubt. Der neue Hauptrahmen hatte aber nicht die gleiche Farbe, wie der Hinterbau. Mir ist schon klar, dass sie den Hinterbau nicht ersetzen müssen. Damit habe ich auch gar kein Problem - der Hinterbau funktioniert ja noch einwandfrei. (auch wenn ich mir in Lac Blanc mal, nachdem mir direkt nach einem Drop der Reifen samt Mantel geplatzt ist auf Grund des anschließend unweigerlich folgenden Kontrollverlustes ein paar ordentliche Kratzer und eine kleine Delle in den Hinterbau gezaubert hatte. Daher wäre ein neuer nicht schlecht gewesen^^) Allerdings sollten die Ersatzteile, wenn man nur einen Teil des Rahmens tauscht die gleiche Farbe haben.

Habe eben nochmal mit Votec telefoniert - zum zweiten mal für heute. Hab mit dem Herrn am Telefon verhandelt, ob sie mir nicht einfach das fehlende Teil des Tretlagers und einen neuen Hinterbau in der passenden Farbe zuschicken können. Dann würden sie es sich sparen den Rahmen wieder abholen zu lassen und es müsste kein neuer Hauptrahmen hergestellt und lackiert werden. Habe vorgeschlagen, dass ich im Gegenzug zum neuen Hinterbau über den Lackfehler hinwegsehe... Er muss erst noch mit dem chef reden. Am Montag bekomme ich die Antwort. Wenigstens ist der Kerl am Telefon immer nett und hilfbereit. Wenn ich dort anrufe und meinen Namen nenne weiß er immer schon worum es geht - der braucht schon lange keine Kundennummer mehr. Echt traurig...


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Januar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Also mal abgesehen von dem ganzen Ärger den du hast bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der Hersteller dir im Rahmen der Garantie einen Rahmen mit genau der selben Farbe ersetzen müssen. Klar ist das wünschenswert, aber mein Scott Ersatzramen hatte z.B. auch ein anderes design als der Orginale.
> Wenn Sie sonst aber alles wie nach deinem Orginal gemacht haben (also 2./3. Farbe) ist das wirklich hart an der Grenze....



Nun, das ist dann auch bei dir ein schlechter Tausch gewesen! Mein Endurorahmen von Bergamont ist im April 2011 auch gerissen / gebrochen. Habe das über einen Local-Dealer bei Bergamont reklamiert und habe prompt einen komplett neuen Rahmen bekommen! 

Also 0rcus... kann bisweilen nur GUTES über Bergamont sagen...


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Januar 2012)

0rcus schrieb:


> Sie haben den alten Hinterbau auf einen neuen Hauptrahmen geschraubt. Der neue Hauptrahmen hatte aber nicht die gleiche Farbe, wie der Hinterbau. Mir ist schon klar, dass sie den Hinterbau nicht ersetzen müssen. Damit habe ich auch gar kein Problem - der Hinterbau funktioniert ja noch einwandfrei. (auch wenn ich mir in Lac Blanc mal, nachdem mir direkt nach einem Drop der Reifen samt Mantel geplatzt ist auf Grund des anschließend unweigerlich folgenden Kontrollverlustes ein paar ordentliche Kratzer und eine kleine Delle in den Hinterbau gezaubert hatte. Daher wäre ein neuer nicht schlecht gewesen^^) Allerdings sollten die Ersatzteile, wenn man nur einen Teil des Rahmens tauscht die gleiche Farbe haben.
> 
> Habe eben nochmal mit Votec telefoniert - zum zweiten mal für heute. Hab mit dem Herrn am Telefon verhandelt, ob sie mir nicht einfach das fehlende Teil des Tretlagers und einen neuen Hinterbau in der passenden Farbe zuschicken können. Dann würden sie es sich sparen den Rahmen wieder abholen zu lassen und es müsste kein neuer Hauptrahmen hergestellt und lackiert werden. Habe vorgeschlagen, dass ich im Gegenzug zum neuen Hinterbau über den Lackfehler hinwegsehe... Er muss erst noch mit dem chef reden. Am Montag bekomme ich die Antwort. Wenigstens ist der Kerl am Telefon immer nett und hilfbereit. Wenn ich dort anrufe und meinen Namen nenne weiß er immer schon worum es geht - der braucht schon lange keine Kundennummer mehr. Echt traurig...





dann drück ich dir mal für MONTAG die Daumen!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Februar 2012)

SERVUS ZUSAMMEN - BAD NEWS!!!!!

UNSERE BEFÜRCHTUNGEN HABEN SICH BEWAHRHEITET. 
VOTEC WURDE VON INTERNETSTORES AG ÜBERNOMMEN 
siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=564924 und hier: 
http://www.internetstores.de/presse/detailansicht-news/article/2/internetstores-ag-uebernimmt-die-marke-votec.html
UND WIRD AB APRIL UNTER DEREN NAMEN WEITER GEFÜHRT...
NUN JA... HEISST DAS JETZT VOTEC HAT NUR NOCH "RAMSCHNIVEAU"????


----------



## 0rcus (12. Februar 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> SERVUS ZUSAMMEN - BAD NEWS!!!!!
> 
> UNSERE BEFÜRCHTUNGEN HABEN SICH BEWAHRHEITET.
> VOTEC WURDE VON INTERNETSTORES AG ÜBERNOMMEN
> ...



Die haben schon lange nur "Ramschniveau". Ich habe jetzt bereits den dritten Rahmen und von denen war noch keiner einwandfrei. Auf meinen neuen Hinterbau warte ich auch immer noch. Beim Ausbau des alten Hinterbaus, der ja die falsche Farbe hat, habe ich übrigens festgestellt, dass die Verbindungen am Horstlink über einen cm versetzt sind und man die Verbindung nur mit Gewalt ineinaderschieben kann. Daraufhin habe ich Sattelstrebe und Kettenstrebe vermessen und festgestellt, dass die Kettenstrebe gehörig schief ist. Da hat wohl jemand falsch geschweißt. Das Schöne daran ist, dass es nicht nur, wie so vieles andere, von schlechter Verabeitung zeugt, sondern auch die Tatsache, dass die Monteure den Hinterbau schon zweimal montiert haben (beim Ersten Montieren des Rades und beim Austausch des Hauptrahmens) und den Versatz anscheinend nicht als außergewöhnlich erachtet haben. Aber was erwarte ich auch von Monteuren, die den Lack des ersten Rahmen bereits demoliert und dann mit Pinsel und Farbe (war auch ein anderer Farbton-die sind anscheinend Farbenblind) "nachgebessert" haben. Der neue Rahmen hat, wie bereits erwähnt, im Bereich der unteren Dämpferaufnahme auch einen Lackfehler. Außerdem erkennt man bei genauerem Hinsehen, dass in der Pulverbeschichtung an manchen Stellen kleinste Staubkörner eingeschlossen sind (kleine Unebenheiten) und dass auch vereinzelt andere Farbpartikel eingeschlossen sind. Vom Reinigen der Lakierpistolen und der Trockenkammern hält man also wohl auch nichts. Über alle anderen Mängel, wie fehlende, falsche, nicht passende (Dämpfer!!!) oder defekte Teile habe ich mich ja in älteren Beiträgen schon ausreichend ausgelassen... 

Bei der Firma gibt es auf jedem Gebiet, von Herstellung über Pulverbeschichtung, Montage, Endkontrolle und Service erhebliche Mängel.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Februar 2012)

Eben im Nachbarfred gelesen:



Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ne Weile überlegt, ob ich die Zeilen schreiben soll, denke aber, dass es den ein oder anderen interessieren mag.
> Die Marke Votec habe ich gerne und vehement verteidigt, wenn es um Gerüchte ging. Das liegt natürlich an der Liebe zur Marke, was mit tollen und ausgereiften Rädern zusammen hängt. Aber auch daran, dass man immer kompetente und freundliche Mitarbeiter vorgefunden hat, welche bereitwillig Auskunft gaben. Die Marke Votec hat für mich ein Gesicht und Persönlichkeit. Dieses mögen manche als Seele eine Rades bezeichnen wollen. Jetzt gibt es aber eine neue Situation.
> ...


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Februar 2012)

dass Votec nur "Ramschware" hat ist doch Bullshit...

Dein Pech in allen Ehren (unschöne Sache das), aber es gibt auch Biker die mit ihren Votecs mehr als zufrieden sind.

Ich für meinen Teil bin auf jeden Fall weg von Votec. Und das schon lange bevor der Verkauf bekannt war. Aber nicht wegen des Rades, sondern dem absolut nicht vorhandenen Kundenservice und der schmerzhaften Termintreue.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Februar 2012)

das mit der Ramschware hast du falsch verstanden (zumindest was meinen Teil angeht)...

die geschichte sieht meines erachtens so aus: VOTEC wird ab April -sehr wahrscheinlich- auf allen Internetpräsenzseiten der internetstores AG (bikeunit, fahrrad.de, ... etc.) gehandelt... ob das jetzt dieser Marke dienlich ist mag ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Februar 2012)

chris, deinen teil mein ich nicht


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Februar 2012)

Hatte Anfang Jänner ja schon so ein "ungutes Gefühl"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0rcus (17. Februar 2012)

Habe heute tatsächlich meinen Hinterbau erhalten. Habe jetzt wieder einen vollständigen Rahmen, der auch noch eine einheitliche Farbe hat (von dem Lackfehler mal abgesehen). Seit der Reklamation sind mittlerweile 2 1/2 Monate vergangen, seit dem Eingang des defekten Rahmens im Votecwerk 2 Monate!!! 

Außerdem gibt es mal wieder etwas zu beanstanden: Das Teil der Hammerschmidt wurde mir schon wieder nicht geschickt!!! Obwohl ich das in mehreren Telefonaten, 4 Emails und einem Brief, den ich dem Paket beigelegt habe erwähnt habe. Wie kann man nur so unfähig sein? Ich habe gerade mit jemandem aus der Produktion am Telefon geredet. Er hat mir versprochen, das Teil sofort auszubauen und zum Versand zu bringen. Beim ersten mal hat wohl der Monteur vergessen das Teil auf den neuen Rahmen zu schrauben. Danach hat der Herr, mit dem ich sonst immer telefoniert habe mir versichert er würde es persönlich "in die Hand nehmen" und er hätte sich den Rahmen bereits herausgesucht und in sein Büro gebracht, damit es nicht wieder vergessen wird. Genau in diesem Büro hat der Herr aus der Produktion, mit dem ich gerade telefoniert habe, den Rahmen und die Tretlagerschale der Hammerschmidt gefunden...

Die Kerle haben wirklich ein Organisationsproblem. Das ist bereits das vierte Mal, dass bei Lieferungen von Votec an mich Teile fehlen!!!

Zum Thema Ramschniveau:

Ich besitze nun bereits den dritten Rahmen (in 7 Monaten - ihr könnt euch vorstellen, wie oft ich das Rad wirklich fahren konnte) und noch keiner dieser drei Rahmen war fehlerfrei. Hinzu kommen noch die unzähligen anderen Probleme, wie zb. der nicht passende Dämpfer oder die verbiegenden Schrauben. Bei einem Problem glaube ich ja noch an Zufall - vielleicht auch noch bei zwei. Aber den Glauben an den Zufall habe ich schon lange aufgegeben. Und ich habe anfangs wirklich sehr von dem Rad geschwärmt. Ich gehöre wahrscheinlich sogar zu den wenigen, die das Rad wirklich vorher getestet haben (in Winterberg hat mir anno 2010 ein netter Herr mal sein V.Fr für eine Ausfahrt geliehen). Dementsprechend habe ich anfangs auch richtig für das Rad geworben - obwohl schon das erste Rad direkt nach Erhalt so fehlerhaft war, dass ich es reklamieren musste und ein neues erhielt. Ich gehöre also nicht zu denen, die direkt beim kleinsten Problem nörgeln - aber mittlerweile hab ich wirklich die Schnauze gestrichen voll...


----------



## Unikum777 (17. Februar 2012)

So etwas ist natürlich echt ärgerlich, würde mich auch nerven...

Aber, um auch mal zu zeigen, dass es auch zufriedene Besitzer des V.FR gibt: Meines läuft seit 2010 problemlos, und mit 100 kg fahrfertig hat es sicher nicht zu wenig zu tun. Alles im besten Sinne unauffällig.


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Februar 2012)

Das ist doch mal ein Argument ...


----------



## 0rcus (17. Februar 2012)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> So etwas ist natürlich echt ärgerlich, würde mich auch nerven...
> 
> Aber, um auch mal zu zeigen, dass es auch zufriedene Besitzer des V.FR gibt: Meines läuft seit 2010 problemlos, und mit 100 kg fahrfertig hat es sicher nicht zu wenig zu tun. Alles im besten Sinne unauffällig.



Das macht Mut  Dann hoffe ich, dass der neue Rahmen endlich hält und von nun das tut was er soll... Spaß machen!


----------



## Bloodhound5 (19. Februar 2012)

Hm, würde die Übernahme nicht nur negativ sehen. Grade wenn man hier die verschiedenen Votec-Threads liest oder die Firma ein bisschen besser kennt. Ein Großteil der Probleme die hier aufgeführt werden rühren doch von Votecs mangelhalfter Organisation her. Sind alle Teile/Farben korrekt geliefert, meldet sich der Kundenservice rechtzeitig zurück, werden Reklamationen schnell bearbeitet, etc sind die meisten (so auch ich) doch mit Ihren Votecs zufrieden wenn nicht gar begeistert. 

Da kann doch das Know-How und die Erfahrung mit sowas, die internetstores mitbringt, nicht schaden denk ich mir. 

Das Votec die "Hausmarke" von Fahrrad.de wird, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich - eher wird die Marke Votec selbst recht unverändert weiterlaufen, eben mit der Logistik und Infrastruktur von internetstores. 

Mal sehen.


----------



## Broenner (19. Februar 2012)

Hii Leute habe folgendes Problem,

Ich habe auch das votec v.fr 2011 mit rs vivid air  und ich wollte den dämpfer drehen denn dann kann ich das teil leichter befüllen mit luft.  Die obere Dämpferschraube ging spielend raus die untere habe ich gedreht die ist steinfest drin und beim drehen ist mir folgendes passiert, als ich gedreht habe hat es knack gemacht und das imbusgewinde war kaputt ich verstehe nicht wie das überhaupt passieren kann die schraube müsste doch eigentlich leicht herausschraubbar sein.
Kann mir vll jemand helfen und mir einen tipp geben und oder hatte jemand schon man das selbe problem wie ich?

gruß broenner


----------



## _mike_ (19. Februar 2012)

Na was ein Sch***s!
So was ähnliches hatter ich erst kürzlich an der Halteplatte der Hammerschmidt, als mir ein Stein die Zugführung und damit die Schraube abgerissen hat.
Ich hab dann mit nem HSS Bohrer durch die Schraube gebohrt und als mal ein Loch drin war, ging sie fast von alleine raus. Ob das bei deiner festen Schraube auch geht 

Sonst bring das Bike in einen Shop, die sollten wissen was man da sonst nich machen kann....wie z.B. einen "Ausdreher" dranschweißen.

Und nö, bei mir gehen alle Schrauben wie Butter - vieleicht war deine auch verbogen


----------



## Broenner (20. Februar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Na was ein Sch***s!
> So was ähnliches hatter ich erst kürzlich an der Halteplatte der Hammerschmidt, als mir ein Stein die Zugführung und damit die Schraube abgerissen hat.
> Ich hab dann mit nem HSS Bohrer durch die Schraube gebohrt und als mal ein Loch drin war, ging sie fast von alleine raus. Ob das bei deiner festen Schraube auch geht
> 
> ...


 
Ich vermute mal ganz stark das die Schraube verbogen ist, denn die ist so stein hart drinne das kann man sich fast nicht vorstellen.

In einen shop würde ich ja gerne gehen aber sowohl stuttgart als frankfurt wo ich immer hingegangen bin ist jetzt geschlossen.


----------



## Broenner (20. Februar 2012)

Broenner schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal ganz stark das die Schraube verbogen ist, denn die ist so stein hart drinne das kann man sich fast nicht vorstellen.
> 
> In einen shop würde ich ja gerne gehen aber sowohl stuttgart als frankfurt wo ich immer hingegangen bin ist jetzt geschlossen.


 
Noch was weiß einer ob es auch bessere schrauben gibt als die schrauben die drinne sind weil bei vielen leuten hier hat sich ja die schraube verbogen warum auch immer gibt es da vll was besser

wisst ihr da was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (20. Februar 2012)

Schau wegen den Schrauben mal im Wartezimmer Votec: Bikes 2011 Fred [ http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=509787&page=130]
Sprich dirt mal den AKAMI oder 0RCUS an. Die kennen das Schraubenproblem!


----------



## _mike_ (20. Februar 2012)

Broenner schrieb:


> In einen shop würde ich ja gerne gehen aber sowohl stuttgart als frankfurt wo ich immer hingegangen bin ist jetzt geschlossen.



Ich meinte irgendeinen Bike Shop - ich geh ja damit auch zu meinem Local Bike Dealer.


----------



## Riding-Rick (25. Februar 2012)

gelöscht


----------



## _mike_ (25. Februar 2012)

Sicher das deine Totem tapered ist?
Ich hab auch ein 2010er und da wurden IMHO nur 1,1/8" Modelle verbaut.....

Schau doch mal hier nach was du verbaut hast, eine passende Alternative dazu zu finden sollte dann einfach sein: http://www.hopetech.com/webtop/modules/_repository/documents/HOPEHEADSETS2011Web.pdf


----------



## Riding-Rick (25. Februar 2012)

gelöscht


----------



## _mike_ (27. Februar 2012)

Geht wohl alles schneller mit der Abwicklung von Votec an die Internetstores AG wie erwartet.

Wollt mir jetzt doch noch mal ein Lagerkit auf Vorrat kaufen, aber nix is!
Keine Bikes mehr und keine E-Teile mehr übers Internet mehr orderbar.

Hab jetzt mal ne mail hingeschickt, mal schaun was zurückkommt....

Nur für den Fall das die Tage mal einer vor Ort ist - ich nehme demjenigen zu 100% ein Lagerkit fürs V-FR 2010 bzw. die Bolzen für den unteren Lagerpunkt & Wippe ab - Belohnung on top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malcom (27. Februar 2012)

Hey, 

E-Mail schicken wird dir vermutlich nichts bringen, die werden direkt weitergeleitet an Internetstores :-(

Ich werde am Donnerstag in Wenden anrufen und mich erkundigen, hoffe aber nicht zu viel.

MÃ¶chte nicht zu viel EinschÃ¼chterung verbreiten, aber es dÃ¼rfte bestimmt alle hier interessieren:



> Die internetstores AG Ã¼bernimmt zum 31.3.2012 die Rechte an der Marke VOTEC â mit der Ãbernahme der Markenrechte geht keine Rechtsnachfolge der Heydenbike GmbH einher. Bei Fragen und Problemen versuchen wir im Rahmen des MÃ¶glichen behilflich zu sein, bitten aber um VerstÃ¤ndnis angesichts der derzeitigen Ãbernahmesituation.





> Wir sind grundsÃ¤tzlich nicht dazu verpflichtet Reklamationen der Firma Votec zu Ã¼bernehmen. Wir werden aber immer versuchen im Rahmen der Kulanz evtl. anfallende Reklamationen zu lÃ¶sen.



Ich stelle mir hier ernsthaft die Frage was aus meiner Garantie mit dem Rahmen wird, falls mal etwas dran sein sollte? Im Grunde klingt das fÃ¼r mich wie "Pech gehabt" :-(


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Februar 2012)

Die Frage mit dem Rahmen habe ich im Nachbarfred (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9250889#post9250889) auch gestellt! Kannst du da mal in Wenden nachfragen, das wär gut! 

Gruß No4


----------



## _mike_ (28. Februar 2012)

Malcom schrieb:


> Ich werde am Donnerstag in Wenden anrufen und mich erkundigen, hoffe aber nicht zu viel.



Malcom, ich habe es den ganzen vormittag versucht aber leider hat keiner abgenommen 

Falls du jemanden erreichst, fragst du bitte ob Sie das Lagerkit noch rausschicken könne, und wenn ja, wie man drankommt.

Merci vorab!


----------



## Malcom (28. Februar 2012)

Hi mike,

da sind wir zwei die es versucht haben. Ich hatte leider genauso wenig Erfolg wie du. Und die Telefonnummer die im Impressum steht ist gar nicht mehr verfügbar.

Ich hatte Internetstores noch um eine Telefonnummer gebeten, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Wobei ich auch denke, dass es exakt die gleiche Nummer sein wird bei der wir es probiert haben.

Kurze Frage zum Lagerkit, sind das nicht alle normale Industrielager? Oder sind ein Teil davon spezielle Lager?

Die Schrauben die den Dämpfer befestigen und scheinbar auch mal verbiegen (bei mir zum Glück nicht) habe ich immerhin schon finden können.

Ich mache mir halt auch sorgen darum was passiert wenn man mal ein neues Schaltauge braucht, oder so etwas wie eine Schwinge?

Ich werde weiter probieren anzurufen, mache mir aber wenig Hoffnung, da ich glaube, dass dort niemand mehr im Shop ist.


----------



## _mike_ (28. Februar 2012)

Mir geht es weder um die Schrauben oder die Lager, nur die Bolzen hätte ich gern auf Vorrat.


----------



## Malcom (28. Februar 2012)

Ich würde einfach nur gerne noch ein Schaltauge haben, nachdem ich letztes Jahr in Saalbach schon eins verbogen habe...

Meine Anfrage wurde jetzt von Internetstores weitergeleitet an den Geschäftsführer der Heydenbike GmbH, allerdings habe ich wenig Hoffnung das eine Antwort zurück kommt. Aber mal abwarten...


----------



## _mike_ (29. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte heute morgen Glück und hatte ein längeres Telefonat mit einem langjärigen Mitarbeiter aus der Technik der noch vor Ort ist.

Laut der Ansage von der GF (Heydenbike) an die derzeitigen/damaligen Votec Mitarbeiter übernimmt die Internetstores AG auch die Garantie, den Lagerbestand und die Ersatzteile. E-teile wie z.B. das Lagerkit & Schaltaugebn wird es erst nach dem 31.03. über den neuen Besitzer und dessen Platfrom geben. Aus Wenden geht leider nix mehr raus.

Auch werden bestimmte Produktreihen wie SX, V.SR & V.SR wohl vorerst 1:1 weitergeführt 

Bzgl. der Lagerbolzen: ist eigentlich kein Verschleißteil, außer man fährt die Lager bis diese sich nicht mehr drehen und dadurch Abrieb am Bolzen entsteht.....

Hab auch noch mal wg. den verbogenen Schrauben gefragt: am Anfang gab es wohl Probleme, aber sei dem auf Typ a2/80 umgestellt wurde eigentlich nicht mehr. Ausnahmen bestägigen aber wohl auch hier die Regel. Ich werde meine (immer noch nicht verbogenen) Schrauben bei Gelegenheit mal gegen a2/80 mit entsprechend langem Schaft tauschen.


----------



## Malcom (29. Februar 2012)

Hi mike,

das hört sich in Teilen doch gut an, zumindest wenn man der Aussage glauben darf. Komisch ist allerdings, dass Internetstores aktuell sagt, dass Sie keine Garantie übernehmen und nur die Namensrechte übernehmen?

Am besten wir warten einfach mal einen Monat bis zwei Monate ab, wenn die Übernahme an sich abgeschlossen ist...

Meine Schrauben sind übrigens A2/80er, habe die zuviel gerade draußen da mein Dämpfer zum Service weg ist.


----------



## _mike_ (29. Februar 2012)

Ich habe keinen Grund an dem Mann zu zweifeln. Aber ob das was den MA erzält wurde auch so umgesetzt wird weiß man erst in ein paar Monaten, solange müssen wir wohl alle Geduld haben - da hilft alles Jammern nix. 

Is mir eh wurscht - ich fahr mein V.FR und freu mir jedesmal ein zweites Loch in Popo - am WE geht damit nach Brixen die ersten Trails des Jahres rocken 

Wo steht denn die a2/80 drauf? Am Schraubenkopf?

Kannst du die Maße mal hier reinstellen bitte.


----------



## Malcom (29. Februar 2012)

Bin noch auf der Arbeit, weiß auch nicht ob ich heute noch dazu komme. Werde es aber nachschauen, wenn ich Zeit habe. Ich wollte mir die Tage noch ein paar zum Ersatz bestellen, wenn ich einen Händler finde, man weiß ja nie. Habe da schlechte Erfahrungen mit meinem High Octance und kaputten Schrauben gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (29. Februar 2012)

Dann pass aber auf das du welche kaufst bei denen der Schaft lang genug ist damit nicht das Gewinde auf Biegung beansprucht wird. 
GGf. länger kaufen und abschneiden.


----------



## Malcom (29. Februar 2012)

werde die 1 zu 1 vergleichen, dann bin ich mir sicher das die stimmen


----------



## _mike_ (29. Februar 2012)

Malcom schrieb:


> werde die 1 zu 1 vergleichen, dann bin ich mir sicher das die stimmen



Wenn du sie 1:1 ersetzt ist der Schaft bestimmt zu kurz und das Gewinde noch innerhalb des Dämpferauges.....


----------



## HairyGlory (29. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand ein Schaltauge für ein 2011er VFR zu verkaufen?


----------



## _mike_ (1. März 2012)

Grad kam eine Antwort auf mein Mail bzgl. Lagerkits:

_Sehr geehrter Herr XYZ

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Die internetstores AG übernimmt zum 31.3.2012 die Rechte an der Marke VOTEC  mit der Übernahme der Markenrechte geht keine Rechtsnachfolge der Heydenbike GmbH einher. Bei Fragen und Problemen versuchen wir im Rahmen des Möglichen behilflich zu sein, bitten aber um Verständnis angesichts der derzeitigen Übernahmesituation.

Wir sind momentan dabei entsprechende Lagersets zusammen zustellen in Zusammenarbeit mit der Firma Heydenbike. Diese werden wir dann ab April/Mai anbieten können über unsere Shops der Internetstores. Bis dahin muss ich Sie leider noch um etwas Geduld bitten. 

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Esslingen, 


Sören Boockmann
Teamleiter Pre-Sales Service
_

Na das lässt doch hoffen und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das man die Bestandskunden einfach so im Regen stehen läßt - die Negativpresse glaub ich möchten die sicherlich vermeiden.....


----------



## HairyGlory (1. März 2012)

Findest du es nicht trotzdem arm, 1,2 oder 3 Monate keine Ersatzteile auszuliefern? Es soll Leute geben, die wegen einem fehlenden Schaltauge nicht fahren können...

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer der an die Schweißnaht vom Rahmen schlägt?


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. März 2012)

dann wart ich lieber 1,2 oder 3 Monate, als garnix mehr zu bekommen... und wenn INS den Kunden entgegenkommen wollen, obwohl sie es nicht müssten, dann begrüss ich das doch sehr. Es hätt schlimmer kommen können.... INS ist jetzt mehr oder weniger in einer Position sich aussuchen zu können, wem sie entgegen kommen. Also, freundlich sein


----------



## HairyGlory (1. März 2012)

Ohje ohje... Ich arbeite im Einkauf. Wenn ich so bei meinem Chef argumentieren wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤re ich morgen Arbeitslos. Wer will den was verkaufen? Die mir, ich denen, oder wie? Wer zahlt denn deren Gehalt? Ich deren, oder die meins? Also kommt mal bitte wieder runter von dem "Wir Kunden mÃ¼ssen freundlich sein Trip oder wir kriegen keine Ware mehr"...

Und wieso sollen die keine Ware mehr verkaufen? Die VertrÃ¤ge mit Lieferanten bestehen. Das Lagerkit kostet vllt. max 20â¬ im EK. Brutto Verkaufspreis 90â¬. Wieso soll ich also auf den Umsatz von 90â¬ pro StÃ¼ck verzichten bzw. die 70â¬ Gewinn pro StÃ¼ck? Nenn mir mal hierfÃ¼r nur einen sinnigen Grund 

AuÃerdem wird wohl keinern nen Bike kaufen wo er kene Ersatzteile fÃ¼r bekommt...


----------



## <NoFear> (1. März 2012)

HairyGlory schrieb:


> Findest du es nicht trotzdem arm, 1,2 oder 3 Monate keine Ersatzteile auszuliefern? Es soll Leute geben, die wegen einem fehlenden Schaltauge nicht fahren können...
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer der an die Schweißnaht vom Rahmen schlägt?



da musste im fred "zurückblättern"!

guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451505&page=58


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (1. März 2012)

HairyGlory schrieb:


> Außerdem wird wohl keinern nen Bike kaufen wo er kene Ersatzteile für bekommt...



*Wo hast du denn das jetzt wiederum gelesen...??? 


Eine Bitte an alle: Jetzt nichts überinterpretieren* und den Ball flach halten. Zur Zeit herrscht da eine Art "Vakanz"... ich möchte niemandem raten sich nicht über notwendige Ersatzteile zu erkundigen,  GLEICHZEITIG gilt jedoch: unnötiger zusätzlicher DRUCK nutzt da nix.


----------



## Malcom (1. März 2012)

Amen 

Sehe das ähnlich, ich habe auch schon mit INS gesprochen und hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass denen der Support und Ersatzteilservice der "alten" Bikes egal ist. Natürlich ist es ärgerlich wenn man nicht fahren kann, weil das Schaltauge verbogen ist und man kein neues bestellen kann, das verstehe ich auch. 

Also wohl oder übel abwarten und hoffen das es alles gut geht.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. März 2012)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> .... INS ist jetzt mehr oder weniger in einer Position sich aussuchen zu können, wem sie entgegen kommen. *Also, freundlich sein*




deutlicher kann man es nicht sagen, thx andy!

wichtig ist, dass man den dampf über das (wiederholte) "votec-AUS" nicht, ich betone *NICHT* (!!!) an INS auslässt! Seid froh, dass VOTEC überhaupt weiter geführt wird!!! 

Alles andere wird sich dann ab dem rechtsgültigen Übernahmezeitpunkt ergeben. 

Ich hoffe und bete für UNS! Amen!


----------



## _mike_ (1. März 2012)

Bevor ich jetzt lange selbst Hand anlege: hat zufällig einer die Maße der Dämpferschrauben notiert, und vieleicht sogar wie lange der Teil ohne Gewinde sein muß?

Edit: diejenigen unter euch die über verbogene Schrauben klagen: waren das 8.8er oder A2-70er?

EditEdit: sieht so aus als hätte A2-70 geringere Zugfestigkeit als 8.8 (700 vs. 800 N/mm2).
Wenn das stimmt, warum nimmt Votec dann A2-70er und nicht mehr 8.8er


----------



## Sauerlandradler (1. März 2012)

Sind die Schaltaugen nicht Standardprodukte, die ich auch in anderen Internetshops kaufen kann? Lager ist doch auch kein Thema. Ausbauen, Bezeichnung lesen und für die oben genannten 20 Euronen im Industriezubehör kaufen. 
Wer braucht denn da INS? Denen sind die alten Räder wurscht, sonst hätten sie auch die Garantie übernommen. Ob zukünftig irgendwo Votec drauf steht, ist mir wurscht.


----------



## HairyGlory (1. März 2012)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Sind die Schaltaugen nicht Standardprodukte, die ich auch in anderen Internetshops kaufen kann? Lager ist doch auch kein Thema. Ausbauen, Bezeichnung lesen und für die oben genannten 20 Euronen im Industriezubehör kaufen.
> Wer braucht denn da INS? Denen sind die alten Räder wurscht, sonst hätten sie auch die Garantie übernommen. Ob zukünftig irgendwo Votec drauf steht, ist mir wurscht.


 
Normal schon, da aber Votec jetzt nicht so viele Rahmen herstellt wie Cube, wirds schwer. Schaltauge de hat nix. Steiner Design hab ich auch schon angefragt... Bin mit dem Latein am Ende 
Wenn ich ein unverbasteltes hätte, könnte ich ja selbst was anfertigen lassen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broenner (1. März 2012)

Hii Leute,

jetzt bin ich auch wieder mal da sicher kennen mich hier noch einige oder?

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage:
Ich will mir ne Rear Maxle Lite jetzt kaufen und wollte wissen welche größe ich benötige für mein 11v.fr


----------



## _mike_ (4. März 2012)

Broenner schrieb:


> Ich will mir ne Rear Maxle Lite jetzt kaufen und wollte wissen welche größe ich benötige für mein 11v.fr



12 x 150mm - leider sch*** teuer das Ding.


----------



## Malcom (5. März 2012)

Hey mike, 

hier die Schraubenmaße hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen:

Bezeichnung: DIN 6912 Zylinderschrauben mit Innensechskant, niedriger Kopf
mit Schlüsselführung
Werkstoff: ROSTFREI A2
DIN/ISO/Art.: DIN 6912
Größe: 8 x 50 und 8 x 60

Anziehmomente max 16 Nm (11-12 Nm laut Votec empfohlen)

Hier kannst du die bestellen:
Aug. Hülden GmbH + Co. KG
Weißhausstraße 7
50939 Köln-Sülz

Gruß
Martin


----------



## _mike_ (5. März 2012)

Merci vielmals Malcom 

Wie lang ist bei den Schrauben das Gewinde? 24mm ist wohl üblich.
Muss mal messen ob damit das Gewinde bis in das Dämpferauge reicht, sonst nehm ich eher 10mm länger und kürze die Schrauben auf Maß.


----------



## Malcom (5. März 2012)

ca. 22mm müsste aber durch die DIN Norm festgelegt sein.


----------



## Waver (6. März 2012)

Schaltaugen für Votec gibt's auch hier:

http://schaltaugen-shop.de/index.ph...lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=votec&searchcnid=


----------



## <NoFear> (7. März 2012)

Waver schrieb:


> Schaltaugen für Votec gibt's auch hier:
> 
> http://schaltaugen-shop.de/index.ph...lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=votec&searchcnid=



Vielen Dank für diesen LINK. Er wird hier sicherlich vielen weiter helfen!


----------



## _mike_ (8. März 2012)

Kurze Frage an alle die ein Bike aus 2011 haben: Sind euere Dämpferschrauben schwatz oder silber? Steht 8.8 oder A2/70 drauf?

Ich hab nun nen Shop gefunden der A2/70 in der richtigen Länge und auch einzeln verkauft, aber die Edelstahschrauben sind alle silber.....


----------



## Malcom (8. März 2012)

meine sind silber, kannst du bitte den Link zum Shop angeben? Auf den Schrauben steht auf jeden Fall A2 drauf bin mir nur nicht sicher ob A2/70 oder A2/80?


----------



## _mike_ (8. März 2012)

http://s242155923.e-shop.info/shop/....html?shop_param=cid=882&aid=2300912208075.1&

Um die maximale Schaftlänge zu erreichen brauchst du oben eine M8x70 und unten eine M8x75, die du beide dann auf Maß kürzen musst (oben ca. 60mm, unten ca. 65mm). Oben ist dann nur noch 1mm Gewinde im Dämpferauge, unten 3mm.

Schrauben mit niedrigem Kopf gibts hier: http://www.edelstahl-normteile.de/z...kant-und-niedrigem-kopf-m8x70-a2-din6912.html
Oben brauchst du dann einer 60erm unten eine 70er (könnte eng werden). Da ist dann mehr Gewinde drin im Dämpferauge, aber der Schraubenkopf steht nicht mehr raus.

Hab grad mal verschiedene Längen & Arten bestellt - ich berichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (8. März 2012)

Servus Mike.

Auch dir DANKE fuer den Link.


----------



## Broenner (16. März 2012)

Ja mike bitte berichte mal welche schraube jetzt oben und welche unten passt ,weil ich muss ja wie schon mal erwähnt meine unter schraube aufbohren das ich den dämpfer drehen kann, den dann kann ich ihn leichter mit luft befüllen


----------



## _mike_ (16. März 2012)

Ich hab jetzt Edelstahl a2/70 M8x60 bzw, 70mm mit flachem Kopf verbaut.
Quelle: http://www.edelstahl-normteile.de/z...kant-und-niedrigem-kopf-m8x70-a2-din6912.html

Oben hab ich auf 58mm abgelängt, unten die 70er Schraube auf auf 65 gekürzt und das Gewinde etwas nachgeschnitten damits von der Länge her passt. (Wer keinen Gewindeschneider hat muss halt sonst kürzere Schrauben nehmen)
Nun schaun nur noch 2-3mm Gewinde raus - das ist glaub ich ziemlich nah am Optimum.

Morgen gehts damit für ne Woche ins Vinschgau, ich werd das Bike dann extrahart hernehmen und berichten 

Alternativ wäre dann nur noch 12.9er Stahl, halt leider nicht rostfrei und nur mit normalen Kopf. Oben wären es dann eine M8x70, unten M8x75 und dann halt auf 58mm bzw. 65mm ablängen. 
Zu kaufen gibts das hier: https://shop.landefeld.de/cgi/main.cgi?DISPLAY=art_single&param_0=912-M8X70+12.9

Ride on!
_mike_

PS: bin heut nur ein paar Meter vor dem Haus gerollt um nen Funktionscheck machen - V.FR ist soooooo geil, egal was aus den Votec Bikes wird  

Im direkten Vergleich zum Torque Trailflow ist der Schwerpunkt viel niedriger und ich sitz vielmehr im Bike. Dafür ist das Canyon mein Liebling zum Wheele fahren


----------



## <NoFear> (16. März 2012)

Servus mike!

Das gleiche hab ich mir gestern bei ner HOMe-Runde auch gedacht. Im Vergleich zu meinem anderen Bike, ein Bergamont Enduro, sitzt man beim V.FR in der Tat VIEL SATTER im Bike! Schwerpunkt ist nahezu optimal!!!
 Viel Spass bei deinem Trip! Ich hoffe dass du das ein oder andere Foto hier hochlädst! 

GRUß NO4


----------



## Devinci (22. März 2012)

servus, kann mir jemand den reach- und stack wert fuer die aktuellen fr modelle nennen?


mfg

devinci


----------



## malice (27. März 2012)

Hey zusammen,

hab eben angefangen mein v.fr zwecks Wartung auseinanderzunehmen und da sind mir die Dämpferschrauben auch etwas negativ aufgefallen. Allerdings ist zum Glück nur die untere kaum erkennbar verbogen. 
An dieser Stelle schonmal vielen Dank für Deine Mühen Mike, werde Deinem Bericht dann folgen für die Auswahl der richtigen Ersatzschrauben 

Die Mail von Internetstores hab ich heute so auch bekommen als ich nach Ersatz fragte. Son Müll...


----------



## _mike_ (29. März 2012)

Zurück aus Latsch hab ich grad mal die neuen a2/70 Schrauben am Dämpfer gecheckt und die sind wie erhofft immer noch 1a gerade 

Es waren dann zwar nur 5000 Tiefenmeter mit dem V.FR weil ich auch einge Runs mit dem Torque gemacht habe, aber es waren überwiegend S2-S3 Trails mit einigen Geländesprüngen, vielen Bunny-Hops über Steine und Drops mit bis zu einem Meter.

Die Tourentauglichkeit hat sich auch wieder bestätigt, hier auf dem Zugtrail gegenüber dem Ortler:





Ride On!
_mike_


----------



## HvomM (1. April 2012)

Heyho, nach längerer Suche nach einem guten Freerider und dem super Test des SX in der "Freeride" hab ich mir das Fr 1.3 ausgeguckt. 
Nach dem Lesen der letzten 10 Seiten hab ich allerdings massive Zweifel ob es das Risiko wert ist ein Votec zu kaufen.
Gibt es jemand der ein 2012er Model hat und davon berichten kann (Qualität/Kaufabwicklung)? Oder würdet ihr generell vom Kauf abraten? (Meine Alternativen sind Specialized SX Trail und Canyon FRX 8.0)


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. April 2012)

bei der momentanen lage empfehle ich vom kauf eines votec abzusehen. erstmal abwarten was sich durch die übernahme ergibt, würd ich sagen. ich habe ein 2011er Modell und kann durchaus nur gutes berichten. geändert hat sich der Rahmen meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (1. April 2012)

Hmm HvomM... weiß nicht inwiefern du da unter Zugzwang stehst oder ob du noch etwas Zeit hast, bis der Verkauf bei Internetstores ohne Probleme angelaufen ist.
Also wenn du 2-3 Monate lang keine negativen Meldungen hörst, wärs ne Überlegung wert in ein V.SX zu investieren! 
Aber hierfür muss einiges beim Kundensupport/-service geändert werden. Und sowas braucht Zeit. Ich meine, das wird sich auch bei Internetstores nicht über Nacht einschleifen! Deshalb erstmal warten.

Kannst jedoch machen wie du willst!!

Vllt. gehörst du zu den ersten "neuen" VOTEC-Kunden, die ihr Bike in  Nullkommanix und vor allem ohne Probleme so geliefert bekommen, wie sie es bestellt haben.
Ich lasse mich gerne positiv überraschen!!!


@Andy: How are you?


----------



## <NoFear> (1. April 2012)

@_mike_: Liest sich ganz so , als ob du nen "fetten" Biketrip gehabt hast! 

Also die Schrauben halten?!?  
Sehr gut, werde diesbezüglich auf dich zurückkommen!!


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. April 2012)

@no4: gutt  deine emails checkst du auch net


----------



## _mike_ (1. April 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> @_mike_: Liest sich ganz so , als ob du nen "fetten" Biketrip gehabt hast!
> 
> Also die Schrauben halten?!?
> Sehr gut, werde diesbezüglich auf dich zurückkommen!!



Oh ja, war seeehr nett für den Saisonauftakt 
Hab unten noch mal die Quelle hinzugefügt bzw. die Länge korrigiert. Somit hast du alles was du brauchst um entweder V2A oder 12.9er Stahl reinzumachen.

Bei mir haben auch die 8.8er ohne Probleme gehalten, k.a. warum manche damit solche Probleme haben. 
Vieleicht liegts daran das ich eher sauber fahre und seltenst hart durchschlage weil ich die großen stumpfen Drops auslasse?


----------



## Malcom (2. April 2012)

Hi mike,

warum hattest du nochmal die Längeren Schrauben genommen und abgelängt?

Hier gibt es doch auch genau die Schrauben die ich bei mir drin habe, oder stimmte etwas mit denen nicht?

http://www.edelstahl-normteile.de/zylinderschraube-mit-innensechskant-und-niedrigem-kopf-m8x50-a2-din6912.html
http://www.edelstahl-normteile.de/zylinderschraube-mit-innensechskant-und-niedrigem-kopf-m8x60-a2-din6912.html


Gruß
Martin


----------



## _mike_ (2. April 2012)

Malcom schrieb:


> Hi mike,
> 
> warum hattest du nochmal die Längeren Schrauben genommen und abgelängt?
> 
> ...



Weil sosnt das Gewinde auf Biegung beansprucht wird, und das ist suboptimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malcom (2. April 2012)

Im Grunde sind das aber exakt die gleichen Schrauben die ich bei mir drinnen habe, von denen ist bisher keine verbogen. Meinst du es macht dann dennoch Sinn die zu tauschen?


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. April 2012)

bei den vorhandenen schrauben ragt ja auch das gewinde ein stück ins dämpferauge. eben nicht so gut. deswegen sollte man beim wechsel ja auch darauf achten, dass das gewinde möglichst am rahmen abschliesst. wenn aber eh nix verbogen ist, dann spielts ja zunächst keine rolle.


----------



## HvomM (2. April 2012)

Danke No Fear und Ransom Andy fÃ¼r die Antworten. Hab mich jetzt gegen das Votec entschieden; QualitÃ¤tprobleme, 800â¬ Aufschlag gegenÃ¼ber '11, unsichere Lage nach der Ãbernahme... So geil das Teil auch ist, ich will im Sommer fahren und nicht fluchen 
Sx Trail wirds wohl werden.


----------



## BlackDiver (8. April 2012)

Leider aus akutem,nicht absehbarem Zeitmangel mein heißgeliebtes VFR abzugeben,für mich ganz klar bestes Bike ever 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=495693


----------



## Broenner (8. April 2012)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Leider aus akutem,nicht absehbarem Zeitmangel mein heißgeliebtes VFR abzugeben,für mich ganz klar bestes Bike ever
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=495693


 

Schade das ich deine Farbe nicht bekommen habe hätte SAU GEIL auch bei meinem ausgesehen. 

Aber warum verkäufst du es nur weil du momentan keine zeit mehr hast kannst du es doch mal im keller stehen lassen.
ODER?


----------



## matt400 (15. April 2012)

Weiß jemand welcher ISCG-Standard am V.FR verbaut ist? Alt oder 05? Möchte meine Hammerschmidt durch eine einfach Kurbel mit KeFü ersetzten...

Weiß jemand zufällig auch welche Kettenführung bei den aktuellen V.FR-Modellen verbaut ist? Kann es anhand der Bilder auf der Votec Seite nicht erkennen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. April 2012)

bei der basis-ausstattung keine  ich lag deswegen einige zeit im klinsch mit den herrschaften.

aber ich schau nochmal wegen dem iscg


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2012)

Gibts was NEUES von der VOTEC-Front?


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2012)

Jau gibts...

beim Votec Showroom auf der Homepage ist der *Konfigurator *weg, oder kann ich ihn nur nicht finden


----------



## shorty79 (24. Mai 2012)

Der ist schon seit einigen Wochen rausgenommen worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (24. Mai 2012)

Sieht so aus, als ob die die 2012er Modelle nur zum anschauen auf der Seite haben. Kaufen kann man die Dinger jedenfalls nicht, wenngleich die Preise sowieso abschreckend sind. Warscheinlich werden die dann im Herbst mit großen TamTam den gekauften Markennamen mit neuen, eigenen Modellen ausschlachten.


----------



## Kachd (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo an die Votec-Gemeinde (die die es schon sind und die die es werden wollen),

ich hab noch 4 original Schaltaugen Typ-E fÃ¼r das v.FR und vermutlich andere Votec Bikes seit 2011. NatÃ¼rlich unbenutzt!

Da ich mich von meinem Votec trennen werde (kleineres Bike, mehr tourentauglichkeit) , wollte ich die jetzt auch verkaufen.

StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r 15â¬, neu haben die ja ca. 30â¬ gekostet.

PM bei Interesse.

GruÃ
Kachd


----------



## shorty79 (15. Juli 2012)

Hey

Ein freund von mir hätte gerne ein v.fr. In grösse m od l.
Möchte sich wer von seinen trennen?
Falls ja,bitte email an: [email protected]

Danke


----------



## akami (15. Juli 2012)

shorty79 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Ein freund von mir hätte gerne ein v.fr. In grösse m od l.
> Möchte sich wer von seinen trennen?
> ...



Votec V.FR 2010


----------



## shorty79 (15. Juli 2012)

Danke das kennen wir schon.
Das bike hat einen alten dhx dämpfer drinnen und keine laufräder.
Er sucht ein ganzes bike.


----------



## chris86 (6. August 2012)

hallo zusammen!
hat noch jemand teile für ein älteres v.fr von 2008?
ich bräuchte die dünne schraube, inkl. gegenstück, die oben durch rahmen und wippe geht, und den oberen dämpferbolzen iklusive der abstandshalter...
wer sonst noch teile hat kann das ja auch mal mit reinschreiben...
viele grüße,
chris


----------



## shorty79 (8. August 2012)

Hey
Brauche für mein bike diese Lagerhülsen.


Kann ich mir die bei Igidus aus Kunststoff bestellen,oder weiss wer eine andere Bezugsquelle?
Danke.


----------



## 0rcus (8. August 2012)

shorty79 schrieb:


> Hey
> Brauche für mein bike diese Lagerhülsen.
> 
> 
> ...



Bloß nicht die Dinger gegen Kunststoff tauschen !!! Das ist ja die Welle des Lagers. Die Hülsen sind Nadelhülsen und in den Rahmen gepresst. An die hier abgebildeteten Teile wird mit den entsprechenden Schrauben der Hinterbau geklemmt. Die müssen aus Stahl sein (oder wenigstens Alu...). Die Nadelhülsen kannst du hingegen sehr wohl gegen Kunststofflager von Igus tauschen. Das habe ich auch gemacht (Iglidur J). Verwende da als Welle auch diese originalen Stahlwellen. Das funktioniert sehr gut und ist weitaus weniger anfällig gegen Verschleis und Dreck. Das Ansprechverhalten ist auch besser.


----------



## shorty79 (13. August 2012)

@orcus
Dank dir.
Dann muss ich mir die stahlhülsen drehen lassen.
Hast du von den iguslagern vielleicht noch die genaue bezeichnung od.maße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0rcus (13. August 2012)

shorty79 schrieb:


> @orcus
> Dank dir.
> Dann muss ich mir die stahlhülsen drehen lassen.
> Hast du von den iguslagern vielleicht noch die genaue bezeichnung od.maße?



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann ist der Innendurchmesser 10mm, der Außendurchmesser 12mm und die Lagerbreite 10mm. 

Vermesse doch einfach die Nadelhülse, die im Rahmen verbaut ist. Oder wenn du nicht in Kauf nehmen möchtest, das Rad auseinander zu bauen, bevor du Ersatzlager hast suche dir anhand der Lagerbezeichnung auf den Nadelhülsen die Maße im Internet. 

Der Werkstoff ist Iglidur J. Das zeichnet sich durch einen sehr geringe Stick/Slip Werte aus (also übergang von Haft- zu Gleitreibung) und hat auch eine sehr geringe Wasseraufnahme. Die Toleranzen im Lager bleiben also auch gleich, wenn es mal nass wird. 

Bei mir sind noch immer die originalen Anlaufscheiben drin. Ich habe lediglich die Nadelhülsen ausgetauscht. Das Maß der Anlaufscheiben gibt es allerdings nicht serienmäßig in Iglidur J. Da musst du anfragen, ob sie dir das anfertigen. Das ist bei Igus auch schon bei sehr geringen Stückzahlen möglich. 

Iglidur J ist übrigens der Werkstoff, aus dem auch die Gleitlager der Huber-Dämpfergleitlager sind. 

Denk dran, dass du Edelstahl für die Hülsen nimmst  Bei den Huber-Gleitlager ist die Achse aus hartanodisiertem Alu. Aber das ist wohl ein wenig viel Aufwand.


----------



## honk1978 (28. August 2012)

Hallo, bin immernoch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fahrrad und habe jetzt ein V.fr ins Auge gefasst. Leider ist aufgrund der Entfernung keine Probefahrt drin. Gibt es vielleicht in Dortmund und Umgebung einen v.fr Besitzer der mich mal ne runde über den Parkplatz drehen lãsst?


Gruß Rene


----------



## <NoFear> (31. August 2012)

Hat zwar jetzt nix mit dem V.FR zu tun, aber laut der aktuellen Hompage von  *VOTEC* sind die neuen 2013er Modelle da...

hier ein paar Pics
































Bei dem Anblick bin ich allerdings sehr froh darüber das vorletzte V.FR-Modell von 2011 erstanden zu haben!


----------



## _mike_ (6. September 2012)

Hat noch jemand ein Schaltauge abzugeben?

Oder weiß jemand ob das Type-E Schaltauge der "alten" Votecs auch passt - optisch ist es gleich: http://www.radlang.de/Votec-Schaltauge-Typ-E


----------



## <NoFear> (6. September 2012)

so auf den ersten Blick könnte das Schaltauge passen...


----------



## _mike_ (6. September 2012)

soderla, habe mein Ersatzschaltauge doch wieder gefunden......so ein wenig Ordnung im Chaos ist nicht schlecht 

Soll ja über Internetstores demnächst auch E-Teile für "alte" Heydenbike-Votecs geben...schaun mer mal.

Hab mir grad mal ein paar Huber bushings bestellt - ich berichte wie sich machem im V.FR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (6. September 2012)

wenn die gudd' sind sachste mal genau was de da bestellt hast!


----------



## 0rcus (6. September 2012)

Huber Bushings sind der Knüller Jungs. Die fahre ich auch. Ansprechverhalten ist um Welten besser als mit den original RockShox Buchsen.


----------



## akami (7. September 2012)

0rcus schrieb:


> Huber Bushings sind der Knüller Jungs. Die fahre ich auch. Ansprechverhalten ist um Welten besser als mit den original RockShox Buchsen.



Noch besser sind die Nadellager von RWC.


----------



## shorty79 (17. September 2012)

An die Doppelbrückengabelfahrer!
Wie lange muss der gabelschaft von einer boxxer sein?
Könnte eine boxxer mit 17cm schaft haben.reicht das?
Habe rahmengrösse m.
Danke.


----------



## Ransom Andy (17. September 2012)

Ich messe nachher mal und gebe bescheid..


----------



## shorty79 (17. September 2012)

Super danke!


----------



## <NoFear> (17. September 2012)

Servus Andy!
 Seit wann fährst du denn ne Boxxer im V.FR? Bist zufrieden damit?


----------



## Ransom Andy (17. September 2012)

Hi Chris. Noch nicht sehr lange. Hab sie bisher nur vorletztes WE in Beerfelden gefahren. Ist noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber wir freunden uns langsam an  Hab aber bei der Gelegenheit den   Steuersatz gewechselt, damit die Front nicht zu weit hoch kommt. Die Details zu meinem Setup gebe ich bei Interesse natürlich gerne preis.


----------



## _mike_ (18. September 2012)

Hab mir nun dreitilige, farblich passende Huber Bushings gegönnt:









Ansprechverhalten war ja vorher schon allererste Sahne, aber es ist noch mal smoother geworden und es reicht nun ein Druck mit dem Finger auf dem Sattel. 
Hinterbau liegt extrem satt auf dem Trail 

Teileliste ist mit im Album drin.


----------



## <NoFear> (18. September 2012)

Sieht stark aus!!
Genaue Bestellspezifikation...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (18. September 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Sieht stark aus!!
> Genaue Bestellspezifikation...?



Guckst du hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1217031 , genau so hab ich das Set bestellt.

Noch was: teilweise sitzen die Huber Gleitlager in manchen Vivid etwas stramm, dafür halten sie dann aber auch länger. Trotzdem laufen diese Standardbuchsen schon viel smoother als die orginal RS Buchsen. Wer die Möglichkeit hat das Buchsenauge genau auszumessen gibt das Maß bei der Bestellung mit an.

Auf Wunsch liefert Herr Huber auch ein etwas "weitere" Variante extra für den Vivid. Ich habe eine solche mal ausprobiert und die läuft so Seidenweich wie im Video, die andere halt ein wenig schwerer. Wie gesagt nicht unbedingt nötig, aber wer das maximum haben möchte und lieber öfter Buchsen tauscht der sollte den Stephan mal drauf ansprechen.


----------



## nightprowler (1. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

da immer wieder Schaltaugen angefragt werden,die gibt es jetzt auf der Brügelmann-webseite,ebenso Lagersätze.


Ich werde mich leider von Votec verabschieden.

Lasse mir gerade ein Nicolai zusammendengeln.

Brügelmann Fahrrad geht gar nicht,ausserdem habe die sich von Custommade ja komplett verabschiedet.

Das hat Votec für mich immer ausgemacht.

Wünsche Euch alles gute.

Nightprowler


----------



## 0rcus (2. Dezember 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1217031 , genau so hab ich das Set bestellt.
> 
> Noch was: teilweise sitzen die Huber Gleitlager in manchen Vivid etwas stramm, dafür halten sie dann aber auch länger. Trotzdem laufen diese Standardbuchsen schon viel smoother als die orginal RS Buchsen. Wer die Möglichkeit hat das Buchsenauge genau auszumessen gibt das Maß bei der Bestellung mit an.
> 
> Auf Wunsch liefert Herr Huber auch ein etwas "weitere" Variante extra für den Vivid. Ich habe eine solche mal ausprobiert und die läuft so Seidenweich wie im Video, die andere halt ein wenig schwerer. Wie gesagt nicht unbedingt nötig, aber wer das maximum haben möchte und lieber öfter Buchsen tauscht der sollte den Stephan mal drauf ansprechen.



Kann die Performance der Huber Bushings nur bestätigen. Die Buchsen sind um Welten besser als die originalen. Als ich bestellt habe vor gut einem Jahr gab es die 22mm breiten allerdings nur in der zweiteiligen Variante. Vor allem vor dem Hintergrund der verbiegenden Dämpferschrauben ist die dreiteilige Variante bestimmt eine lohnenswerte Investition. 

Ich habe übrigens auch die Nadellager im Hinterbau gegen Gleitlager getauscht. Material ist Iglidur J und dürfte das gleiche sein, was auch der Stefan verwendet. Das ergibt ein wirklich gutes Ansprechverhalten. Und im Gegensatz zu den Nadelnlagern, die schon nach einem Monat total eingelaufen und voller Schmutz waren haben die Lager im Horstlink ein Jahr gehalten und die zwischen Wippe und Sattelstrebe sind immer noch drin (halten also schon seit über einem Jahr).


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir jemand die ganzen Grössen der Lager nennen? Will auch umrüsten.


----------



## 0rcus (8. Dezember 2012)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die ganzen Grössen der Lager nennen? Will auch umrüsten.



Dämpferbuchsen sind beide 22,2mm x 8mm


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Januar 2013)

*VOTEC NEWS:*

VOTEC übernimmt Ersatzteilversorgung für alte Modelle

VOTEC gibt 10 Jahre Garantie auf aktuelle Modelle

VE und VF sind als Nachfolgemodelle von VSX und VFR aktuell in der Überarbeitung und werden nachproduziert

Quelle: http://www.votec.com/


----------



## Malcom (16. Februar 2013)

Das sind doch gute Neuigkeiten!

Da es hier in letzter Zeit so wenig Fotos gab, poste ich mal mein V.FR:


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Februar 2013)

Gibt es die huber buchsen auch als excenter version ?

Hat mal jemand das 2011er vfr in größe L gewogen nackt ohne dämpfer und steuersatz ?


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Februar 2013)

Jetzt muss ich mal blöd fragen: Was ist denn eine Excenter Version?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Februar 2013)

Kann auch sein das ich es falsch geschrieben habe , die Buchsen haben einen Versatz bzw die Bohrung ist nicht mittig , damit kann man das tretlagerbreite absenken


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Februar 2013)

Am besten bei Huber anfragen. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht dass es sowas gibt. Kann er eventuell auf Kundenwunsch anfertigen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. März 2013)

Bin ziehmlich stolz


----------



## Unikum777 (8. März 2013)

Glückwunsch! 

Ich meine da meinen alten Rahmen wiederzuerkennen. Die kleine Macke an der Wippe, die 550er Feder - müsste er eigentlich sein


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. März 2013)

für welches gewicht ist die feder gedacht ?


----------



## Unikum777 (9. März 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> für welches gewicht ist die feder gedacht ?



Bin komplett fahrfertig mit etwa 98 Kilo damit perfekt klar gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. März 2013)

Ohne Durchschläge ?


----------



## Unikum777 (9. März 2013)

Ohne Durchschläge. Fahrwerk war einfach nur gut.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. März 2013)

Gut dann kann ich sie auch lassen ,  bzw. Gegen eine 2.5" tauschen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. März 2013)

-


----------



## Unknown (8. Mai 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## _mike_ (12. Mai 2013)

Servus V.FR Rider!

Nach 3 Saisons waren die Hauptschwingen Lager durch und ich hab sie schon gegen SKF 6000 RSH getauscht (orginal nur RS ).
Ich hab mir aber nirgens ein Drehmoment für die Welle notiert, sondern nur "spielfrei einstellen"!? Meine mich aber zu erinnern das mir damals am Telefon 10-12NM genannt wurden und es auch jetzt so verbaut.....

Okay oder doch zu viel des Guten?

Ciao
_mike_


----------



## shorty79 (8. Juli 2013)

Habe wieder mal eine Frage
Mit welchen Fett schmiert ihr eure 4 Nadellager am Hinterbau?
Meine Hülsen werden nach 2-3 parkbesuche immer "fest".Das heisst:die Hülsen muss ich dann wieder auspressen, neu fetten und wieder einsetzen. Dann kann ich sie wieder mit der Hand drehen.
Ich verwende dafür ein handelsübliches Kugellagerfett.
Beim fahren merke ich davon ja nicht wirklich was, aber allein das ich es weiss macht mich fertig. 
Bin ich nur zu kleinlich, oder sind die originalen Lager einfach nur sch...?


----------



## 0rcus (8. Juli 2013)

shorty79 schrieb:


> Habe wieder mal eine Frage
> Mit welchen Fett schmiert ihr eure 4 Nadellager am Hinterbau?
> Meine Hülsen werden nach 2-3 parkbesuche immer "fest".Das heisst:die Hülsen muss ich dann wieder auspressen, neu fetten und wieder einsetzen. Dann kann ich sie wieder mit der Hand drehen.
> Ich verwende dafür ein handelsübliches Kugellagerfett.
> ...



Schmeiß die Mistdinger raus. Die sind der letzte Rotz.  Da bringt auch schmieren nichts. Liegt daran, dass die Lager nicht gedichtet sind und der Bewegungsradius so klein ist, dass immer nur 1 bis 2 Rollen des Lagers belstet werden. Dort wird dann das fett verdrängt (und wegen der kleinen Bewegung verteilt dieses sich auch nicht mehr) und das Lager läuft ein. Die fehlende Dichtung beschleunigt das ganze noch und sorgt dafür das auch noch Wasser in das Lager eindringen kann. Spätestens nach drei Monaten sind die total kaputt. 

Besorg dir von von Igus Gleitlager aus dem Werkstoff Iglidur J und verbaue diese statt den Nadelhülsen. Die Kosten pro Stück noch keine 2 Euro, müssen nicht gemschmiert werden und halten problemlos ein bis zwei Saisons durch. 

Wenn du dir dazu noch die Huberbuchsen besorgst, die meines Wissens nach aus dem gleichen Werkstoff sind, dann erhälst du einen viel besser ansprechenden sorglosen Hinterbau.

*Edith sagt*: Das ICB und das Fanes haben aus den oben genannten Gründen schon ab Werk Gleitlager im Horstlink. Da war der Stefan lernfähig ;-)


----------



## shorty79 (8. Juli 2013)

Danke, da werde ich mir morgen gleich 8 Stück bestellen.
Mir gehen die orginalen einfach nur noch auf den sack.
Die Dämpferbuchsen sind eh schon vom Huber.da sind echt Welten zwischen den Rock Shox Glump und den Hubers.
Wenns da auch so ist, könnte ich fast glücklich werden.


----------



## 0rcus (8. Juli 2013)

shorty79 schrieb:


> Danke, da werde ich mir morgen gleich 8 Stück bestellen.
> Mir gehen die orginalen einfach nur noch auf den sack.
> Die Dämpferbuchsen sind eh schon vom Huber.da sind echt Welten zwischen den Rock Shox Glump und den Hubers.
> Wenns da auch so ist, könnte ich fast glücklich werden.



Ganz so viel wie bei den Buchsen macht es nicht aus. Aber man merkt es schon. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne dann sind HK 1010 Nadelhülsen im Hinterbau verbaut. Die sind 10x14x10. Das passende Lager findest du hier: 

http://igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0017_0000_DEde.htm?c=DE&l=de

Du brauchst die Form S (metrisch). Welle 10mm Lagerbreite 10mm und Außendurchmesser 14mm. 

Miss aber lieber nochmal nach. Habe das jetzt alles nur nach Gedächtnis aufgeschrieben und ich habe das Rad schon vor fast zwei Jahren umgerüstet. 

Kauf dir am besten gleich 3 Sätze statt 2  (also 12 Stück), dann bezahlst du pro Lager nur 1,60 statt 2,70.

Die Anlaufscheiben bekommst du auch bei Igus. Aber nur aus Iglidur G. Das ist aber gar nicht schlecht. Dann sind sie nämlich billiger und auch noch schmutzbeständiger. 

http://igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0001_0000_DEde.htm?c=DE&l=de

Form T (metrisch) 

Die Abmessungen weiß ich hier gerade nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shorty79 (9. Juli 2013)

Super,danke für die Infos. 
Zerlegt is ja das Bike schon wieder, nur noch die Lager schnell auspressen und vermessen.
Bin schon gespannt wie lang die dann halten.Der nächste härtere Einsatz ist dann eh das 24h rennen am semmering.


----------



## 0rcus (9. Juli 2013)

shorty79 schrieb:


> Super,danke für die Infos.
> Zerlegt is ja das Bike schon wieder, nur noch die Lager schnell auspressen und vermessen.
> Bin schon gespannt wie lang die dann halten.Der nächste härtere Einsatz ist dann eh das 24h rennen am semmering.



Als Wellen habe ich die originalen Wellen aus den Nadelhülsen genommen. Die sind aus Edelstahl und wenn die Rollen der Lager noch keinen allzu großen Schaden an den Wellen angerichtet haben geht das auch ohne Probleme. Wenn allerdings schon Riefen auf den Wellen sind solltest du über einen Austausch nachdenken.


----------



## _mike_ (9. Juli 2013)

0rcus schrieb:


> Als Wellen habe ich die originalen Wellen aus den Nadelhülsen genommen. Die sind aus Edelstahl und wenn die Rollen der Lager noch keinen allzu großen Schaden an den Wellen angerichtet haben geht das auch ohne Probleme. Wenn allerdings schon Riefen auf den Wellen sind solltest du über einen Austausch nachdenken.



Hi 0rcus,

hast du eine Quelle dafür oder selbst anfertigen lassen?
Ich hab mir über den User Newmi ein paar Wellen aus Edelstahl bestellt, die halten bisher gan fein.

_mike_


----------



## shorty79 (9. Juli 2013)

Die Hülsen sind noch in Ordnung. Die lasse ich noch drinnen.


----------



## 0rcus (9. Juli 2013)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Hi 0rcus,
> 
> hast du eine Quelle dafür oder selbst anfertigen lassen?
> Ich hab mir über den User Newmi ein paar Wellen aus Edelstahl bestellt, die halten bisher gan fein.
> ...



Suche mal nach "Innenringen für Nadelhülsen" Die müssen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 12mm breit sein 10mm Durchmesser haben und eine 8mm Bohrung. 

Wenn du aber jemanden hast, der dir die anfertigt, kannst du das wahrscheinlich zum gleichen Preis machen lassen. Diese kleinen Dinger kosten auch von der Stange ca. 5 pro Stück.


----------



## <NoFear> (28. August 2013)

VOTEC NEWS: Die Eurobike läuft an und VOTEC meldet sich wieder zu Wort, aber seht selbst:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/08/28/eurobike-2013-votec-mit-vielen-neuheiten/


----------



## _mike_ (8. September 2013)

Checkt das mal an eueren Bikes: Votec hatte ab Werk eine 142mm Achse verbaut am 150mm Hinterbau - das hat dann irgendwann zum Bruch geführt:

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/1y/r5/1yr5y5qr8g9h/medium_Steckachse_Bruch.jpg?0


----------



## shorty79 (8. September 2013)

Meine achse passt.nur mir ist jetzt zum 4.mal schon meine hintere deemaxachse gebrochen.
Ich vermute, dass da auch die rear maxle daran schuld ist, da sie ja 
zur mitte hin dünner ist.


----------



## raenii (12. September 2013)

wie kann man eine 142mm Achse an einem 150mm Hinterbau verbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (12. September 2013)

Ich denk mir die hatten grad keine 150er da und dann haben Sie halt einfach eine 142er genommen, oder der Typ der das Rad montiert hat hats total verpeilt. Sind ja nur ein paar Millimeter in der Länge, alles ander ist ja gleich bei der Maxxle.


----------



## <NoFear> (12. September 2013)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Checkt das mal an eueren Bikes: Votec hatte ab Werk eine 142mm Achse verbaut am 150mm Hinterbau - das hat dann irgendwann zum Bruch geführt:
> 
> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/1y/r5/1yr5y5qr8g9h/medium_Steckachse_Bruch.jpg?0



Danke fuer den Hinweis!! Aber, wer macht denn sowas??


----------



## shorty79 (17. September 2013)

Hey
Braucht wer von euch die schwarzen schwingen mit 3 mal gefahren skf lagern.
Eine Rearmaxle mit 12x150mm habe ich auch noch. 
Fotos davon sind in meinem Album. 
Das alles gibt's für kleines Geld. 
Wer was will, braucht darf sich melden.


----------



## JohnsonB (9. August 2014)

Servus zusammen. Liest noch jemand diesen Thread? hoffentlich.

ich hab n problem mit meinen Dämpferbolzen. Die sind krumm, ich will neue rein machen, aber ich finde nirgends die passenden schrauben. weder in Bike-mailordern, noch in Schraubenläden, weil meistens das verhältnis zum glatten teil der schraube zu dem teil mit gewinde nicht stimmt.

wo krieg ich denn die richtigen schrauben her? weiß das jemand? 

das sind die Schrauben:




also das sind M8 flachkopfinnensechskantschrauben

unterer bämpferbolzen links: 0,5cm kopf + 3,5cm glatt + 2,5cm gewinde.
oberer dämpferbolzen rechts: 0,5cm kopf + 2,5cm glatt + 2,5cm gewinde

wo krieg ich so schrauben her?


----------



## _mike_ (9. August 2014)

Blätter mal in diesem Thread etwas zurück, da hab ich ausführlich was zu geschrieben.
Kurzfassung: zu lange Schrauben kaufen und ablängen, so hat man nur 1mm Gewinde im Dämpferauge....


----------



## JohnsonB (12. August 2014)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Blätter mal in diesem Thread etwas zurück, da hab ich ausführlich was zu geschrieben.
> Kurzfassung: zu lange Schrauben kaufen und ablängen, so hat man nur 1mm Gewinde im Dämpferauge....



ah mega gut, werd ich jetzt mal ausprobieren, vielen dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bread (2. April 2016)

Falls es die Nostalgiker unter euch interessiert: hab mir auch mit eurer Hilfe zwei Votec Brüder aufgebaut. Danke für die Tips & Tricks!

Damit ich auch was zurückgebe: ich denke ich weiß übrigens jetzt, warum die Rahmen so oft Risse bei der unteren Dämpferaufnahme bekommen haben: die Schraube ließ sich auf Drehmoment festdrehen, ohne dass der Schraubenkopf fest war! Grund: die versenkte Aufnahme des Schraubenkopfes im Rahmen war auch lackiert, und damit zu eng für den Schraubenkopf, der dann auf dem komprimierten Lack aufsaß und damit nie wirklich fest war. Hab zum Glück gleich bei der Montage bemerkt dass der Schraubenkopf zu weit aus dem Rahmen rausschaut, mit Nachmessen bestätigt, und mit Stanleymesser dann den Lack entfernt rausgekratzt. Dann geht der Schraubenkopf meiner 12.9 Schraube gerade so rein


----------



## Bread (24. April 2016)

Frage: beim Nachfolger VF195 find ich keine Angaben zur Tretlagerhöhe bei den unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen. Ist das dort auch beim M Rahmen um 2cm niedriger, weiß das einer von euch?


----------



## Oxytocin (26. Juni 2016)

Hallo, wahrscheinlich liest hier niemand mehr, ich probiers trotzdem mal.
Ich fahre immer noch mein Votec VFR 195 aus 2010.
Hatte beim Rock the Hill mal die Möglichkeit ein neues Specialized Carbon Demo zu fahren.
Natürlich war das vom Gewicht her unschlagbar. 
Insgesamt rollte das Bike den Geißkopf Downhill über die verblockten, technischen Bereich besser runter, insbesondere am Vorderrad fiel mir das auf (sollte man ja auch erwarten, angesichts der Weiterentwicklung).
Mich würde Eure Meinung interessieren, woran das vor allem liegen mag.
Hauptunterschiede Votec vs. Specialized (jeweils die L Rahmengrößen):
1.: 26 Zoll vs. 27,5 Zoll
2.: 65Grad vs 63,5 Grad Lenkwinkel
3.: 422mm Reach vs. 440mm Reach, d.h. etwas mehr hinter dem Lenker stehend
4.: 600mm Stack vs. 623 mm (man steht in der Kurbel höher 370mm zu 343mm), d.h. etwas mehr über dem Bike
5.: Radstand: 1196mm vs. 1228mm
6.: 440mm vs. 430mm Kettenstreben

Veränderbar wäre der Lenkwinkel, glaube ich.
Habe diesen hier gefunden:
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15-degree-zs49---zs49---traditional-15-reducer-headset-52-p.asp

Momentan ist in meinem Bike dieser hier verbaut:
http://www.fullspeedahead.com/products/cyclocross/orbit-z-1-5r-ie-headset/

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, müsste der passen als SET 4 (130-136mm Steuerrohr, Votec hat 132mm, wenn ich richtig gemessen habe).
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob die Einpresstiefe passen würde.
Damit würde man zumindest den Lenkwinkel anpassen können von 65 auf 63,5 Grad. Der Reach würde sich nur wenig verändern, der Randstand müsste damit auf 1211mm, um 15mm wachsen (wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe).

Den Reach könnte man natürlich nicht verändern (höchsten noch mal um 55mm, wenn ich statt des 50mm Direct Mount einen anderen Direct Mount verbauen würde).

Was meint Ihr. Wieviel Effekt geht auf den Lenkwinkel, wieviel auf die Laufradgröße???

Den Lenkwinkel anzupassen wäre eine vergleichsweise günstige Möglichkeit!

Vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen!


----------



## Bread (26. Juni 2016)

Ich hab das Cane Creek AngleSet mit -1° verbaut. Erfordert aber EXTREM genaue Montage, würde an Deiner Stelle eher zum Works greifen. Ich hab bei zwei AngleSets knarzen etc.

Mit dem Fahrverhalten bin ich recht zufrieden. Reach wird durch das AngleSet ja noch ein wenig kürzer sogar... Ich hab´s als Freerider aufgebaut, mag´s kompakt und spurtreu, deshalb eben 64° mit dem AngleSet, gepaart mit 60er Vorbau und 780er Lenker. Passt gut für mich so.

Zu den Laufrädern kann ich nix sagen. Ob die 1,2?cm im Radius wirklich so viel ausmachen, ich weiss nicht. Viele sagen ja, viele sagen nein. Ich sag ich prügel meinen alten Hobel weiter


----------



## Oxytocin (26. Juni 2016)

@Bread 
Danke für die Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## ChristianNO (21. August 2017)

Moin

Mir ist ein Votec V.FR 2010 vor die Füsse gefallen.

Totem-Gabel und Dämpfer sind zum Service unterwegs.  Irgendwelche anderen Tips für den Service
bzgl Lager der Schwinge usw. bevor das Teil im Hebst die norwegischen Wälder erkunden darf ??

Ich hatte etwas gelesen bzgl. der Montageschrauben des Dämpfers und der Nachbearbeitung des Sitzes (zuviel Farbe).

Sonst irgendwelche Besonderheiten ??

Mvh

Christian


----------



## Bread (21. August 2017)

Nö, ansonsten wars problemlos das gute Stück. Ach ja, auch bei der hinteren Bremsaufnahme hab ich den Lack entfernt, damit die Schrauben ordentlich halten. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## ChristianNO (21. August 2017)

Besten Dank.

Lager werden noch geprüft und gegebenenfalls durch die iglidur J ersetzt.

Mvh

Christian


----------



## 0rcus (22. August 2017)

Hi, 

mein Votec war leider alles andere als problemlos (obwohl mir das Rad an sich von der Charakteristik sehr gefallen hat). Wenn du mögliche Probleme ausschließen willst, dann lies dir mal meine alten Posts durch - und durchforst auch mal diesen Fred hier. Da steht schon sehr viel drin. 

Besonders vorsichtig solltest du in Bezug auf die Dämpferbolzen und ihre Aufnahmen im Rahmen sein!!! So gingen bei mir 2 Rahmen kaputt. Schluss war erst, als ich beim dritten Rahmen an der unteren Aufnahme von den 2cm Gewinde einen herausgebohrt habe und dann einen Dämpferbolzen verwendet habe, der vorne ebenfalls nur 1cm Gewinde hatte, sodass sich der Schaft des Bolzens am Rahmen abstützen konnte. Außerdem habe ich hochfeste Bolzen benutzt. Danach war dann endlich Schluss (Den Tipp hatte ich übrigens vom Konstrukteur des Rahmens...). Die doch recht langen Dämpferbolzen hatten sich vorher immer an der Stelle, wo Schaft und Gewinde zusammentreffen verbogen und dann irgendwann den Rahmen beschädigt. 

Bzgl der Lager im Hinterbau hier noch ein Nachtrag zum Werkstoff (da ging es um Igus Buchsen als Kolbenstangenführung in einem Dämpfer): 



0rcus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn du so etwas machen möchtest, dann musst du die Igus Lager nachtolerieren. Denn die sind auf andere Toleranzen ausgelegt, als die Aufnahme im Dämpfer. Außerdem sind die Teile bei weitem nicht so maßhaltig, wie etwa ein Drehteil. Die werden nämlich gegossen. Am besten besorgst du dir also mehrere Lager und vermisst sie und nimmst dann das am besten passende.
> 
> ...



Was dem Rad übringes meiner Meinung ganz gut tut, ist ein Steuersatz mit -1°. Bei dem doch eher kurzen Rad bekommst du ein wenig mehr Laufruhe und dadurch kommt auch das Tretlager ein wenig runter. 

Ich hätte auch noch einen Custom-Tune für den Vivid, den ich mal erarbeitet habe und der dem Rad etwas mehr Pop verleiht. Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich dir den raussuchen und mitteilen. 

Beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## ChristianNO (29. August 2017)

Moin

Nur mal so hypothethisch.......verträgt der Rahmen ein passend gesetztes Loch für eine interne Ansteuerung der Sattelstütze? Die externe Ansteuerung
schränkt die potentiellen Kandidaten etwas ein 

Mvh

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (29. August 2017)

Wenn du das ganze sauber und fachgerecht durchführst spricht da nichts gegen (passende Bohrer, entgraten, etc). Der Kraftfluss in dem Bereich ist eher unkritisch.


----------



## !da_kobold! (15. November 2017)

Hallo miteinander, ich freue mich das es hier doch noch einige zu geben scheint, die dem Thread folgen. Ich bin seit gestern Besitzer eines 2010 V.Fr

Ich werde einiges daran machen müssen aber das ist schon gewollt so 
Zu allererst werde ich mich den viel diskutierten Lagern annehmen müssen, da die 4 kleinen sowie die zwei Hauptlager definitiv tot sind. Hierfür werde ich mal wie hier besprochen bei Igus anrufen und die Maße anfragen, auf der Homepage dauert mir das suchen zu lang.

Das meine Bolzen krumm waren, ist ja schon fast klar gewesen... nur eines frage ich mich, diese Frage richtet sich speziell an @0rcus :

Wie konntest du in die untere Dämpferaufnahme nach dem ausbohren des Gewindes, das Gewinde nachschneiden? Der Gewindebohrer passt ja durch die vordere Bohrung nicht durch...
Und was für "Hohchfeste" Schrauben hattest du verbaut? 10.9 oder 12.9?

Viele Grüße


----------



## 0rcus (16. November 2017)

!da_kobold! schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander, ich freue mich das es hier doch noch einige zu geben scheint, die dem Thread folgen. Ich bin seit gestern Besitzer eines 2010 V.Fr
> 
> Ich werde einiges daran machen müssen aber das ist schon gewollt so
> Zu allererst werde ich mich den viel diskutierten Lagern annehmen müssen, da die 4 kleinen sowie die zwei Hauptlager definitiv tot sind. Hierfür werde ich mal wie hier besprochen bei Igus anrufen und die Maße anfragen, auf der Homepage dauert mir das suchen zu lang.
> ...



Auf keinen Fall das gesamte Gewinde herausbohren!!! Sondern so wie ich oben geschrieben habe, von den 2cm Gewinde nur *1cm *mit einem 8mm-Bohrer herausbohren. Wenn du das Gewinde komplett herausbohrst, musst du ja auf einen größeren Durchmesser ausweichen und dann passt die dickere Schraube nicht mehr durchs Dämferauge! 



0rcus schrieb:


> Schluss war erst, als ich beim dritten Rahmen an der unteren Aufnahme von den 2cm Gewinde einen herausgebohrt habe und dann einen Dämpferbolzen verwendet habe, der vorne ebenfalls nur 1cm Gewinde hatte, sodass sich der Schaft des Bolzens am Rahmen abstützen konnte. Außerdem habe ich hochfeste Bolzen benutzt. Danach war dann endlich Schluss (Den Tipp hatte ich übrigens vom Konstrukteur des Rahmens...). Die doch recht langen Dämpferbolzen hatten sich vorher immer an der Stelle, wo Schaft und Gewinde zusammentreffen verbogen und dann irgendwann den Rahmen beschädigt.



Du schaust im DIN/ISO Schraubenkatalog nach, welcher M8 Bolzen einen passend langen Schaft hat, besorgst dir einen entsprechenden (oder mehrere) und kürzt vorn am Gewinde so viel, dass der Bolzen insgesamt die richtige Länge hat und in den Rahmen passt. Das Ende des Schaftes sollte dabei dann dort im Rahmen enden, wo du den einen cm Gewinde herausgebohrt hast. Das habe ich bei beiden Aufnahmen gemacht und danach nie wieder Probeme gehabt. Schrauben waren 12.9. Mit einem bischen schwarzer Grundierung gibts auch keine Probleme mit Korrosion.  
















Bessere Bilder habe ich davon leider nicht...

Wenn du auf Gleitlager wechseln möchtest, besorgst du dir am besten neue Wellen, die im Durchmesser 2mm dicker sind. Wenn du die Standardwellen benutzt sind ringsum noch 2mm Luft - wenn du dann ein Kunststoffgleitlager benutzt, bekommst du häufig Probleme mit den Toleranzen (je dünner hier das Kunststofflager, desto besser die Maßhaltigkeit bei den Toleranzen). Außerdem kannst du dann diese Form http://www.igus.de/product/70   benutzen und bekommst durch den größeren Wellendurchmesser auch noch eine bessere Abstützung. Außerdem hast du dann nur ein zweiteiliges, statt einem dreiteiligen Lager.


----------



## !da_kobold! (19. November 2017)

Hi Orcus, vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Ich habe mir die IGUS Lager bestellt und kann sie wenn ich Bedarf habe notfalls selbst noch an einer Drehbank anpassen. Die innenliegende Lagerhülse muss ich sowieso neu machen, von Schmieren hielt der Vorbesitzer wohl gar nichts...

Nochmals die Frage, womit ich mich beschäftige  Wenn ich das Gewinde um einen Zentimeter ausgebohrt habe, wie kann ich es nachschneiden?


----------



## 0rcus (20. November 2017)

!da_kobold! schrieb:


> Hi Orcus, vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Ich habe mir die IGUS Lager bestellt und kann sie wenn ich Bedarf habe notfalls selbst noch an einer Drehbank anpassen. Die innenliegende Lagerhülse muss ich sowieso neu machen, von Schmieren hielt der Vorbesitzer wohl gar nichts...



Ich nehme an, mit Lagerhülse meinst du die Welle. Wenn du die neu machst, dann dreh dir wie gesagt eine, die 2mm mehr Durchmesser hat. Ich hatte den W300 Werkstoff genutzt. 

Das Problem ist eigentlich nicht, dass die Lager zu eng sind - mit abdrehen wirst du also nichts ausrichten können. Die sind oft zu weit (das Problem hatte ich schon öfter bei den Dämpferbuchsen - in denen ich früher Iglidur J und nun mittlerweile auch W300 nutze - habe den Eindruck, dass letzterer maßhaltiger ist. Du kannst die Lager auch Nachtolerieren, indem du sie ein paar Tage in Wasser legst: W300 nimmt hier mehr Wasser auf als J. Wenn du sie wieder herausnimmst kommt nicht das komplette Wasser wieder aus dem Werkstoff heraus = Lager ist enger. Das ist kein Voodoozauber, sondern das hat mir der Mann hinter den Huber-Buchsen mal geraten, der früher auch für IGUS gearbeitet hat.) W300 funktioniert übringens auch gut mit Edelstahl unbehandeltem Alu oder anderen eher rauen Wellen. Außerdem hält es länger als J. 



!da_kobold! schrieb:


> Nochmals die Frage, womit ich mich beschäftige  Wenn ich das Gewinde um einen Zentimeter ausgebohrt habe, wie kann ich es nachschneiden?



... Das habe ich doch oben schon geschrieben: 



0rcus schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall das gesamte Gewinde herausbohren!!! Sondern so wie ich oben geschrieben habe, von den 2cm Gewinde nur *1cm *mit einem 8mm-Bohrer herausbohren. Wenn du das Gewinde komplett herausbohrst, musst du ja auf einen größeren Durchmesser ausweichen und dann passt die dickere Schraube nicht mehr durchs Dämferauge!
> 
> Du schaust im DIN/ISO Schraubenkatalog nach, welcher M8 Bolzen einen passend langen Schaft hat, besorgst dir einen entsprechenden (oder mehrere) und kürzt vorn am Gewinde so viel, dass der Bolzen insgesamt die richtige Länge hat und in den Rahmen passt. Das Ende des Schaftes sollte dabei dann dort im Rahmen enden, wo du den einen cm Gewinde herausgebohrt hast. Das habe ich bei beiden Aufnahmen gemacht und danach nie wieder Probeme gehabt. Schrauben waren 12.9. Mit einem bischen schwarzer Grundierung gibts auch keine Probleme mit Korrosion.



Verstehe nicht, was du möchtest, denn wenn du beim Ausbohren vorsichtig bist, musst du da nichts nachschneiden und selbst wenn du sicherstellen möchtest, dass die erste Windung des Innengewindes anständig ausschaut und nochmal nachschneidest, dann passt ein M8 Gwindebohrer auch durch das M8 Durchgangsloch auf der anderen Seite???

Musst dir dann halt einen Schneider mit ausreichend langem Schaft besorgen, wenn du das unbedingt machen willst.


----------



## Dattel123 (19. Juli 2022)

fedri-ho schrieb:


> Lies dir mal das durch:
> @orcus und Dani Ocean und alle mit verbogenen Dämpferschrauben:
> 
> Auch ich bin einer derer, die das Problem schon mehrfach hatten. Bei mir  wurde sogar zweimal !!!!!!!!!! der Rahmen getauscht, da auch der Rahmen  verbogen war. Jetzt fahr ich also den dritten !!!!! V.Fr Rahmen, ohne  dass Votec was an der Verschraubung geändert hat ... es wurde immer nur  getauscht. Nachdem ich neulich (mal wieder) feststellen musste, dass die  Schrauben schon wieder verbogen wahren, hab ich mir das mal näher  angeschaut. Im Netz findet sich dazu das:
> ...


----------

